# Traveller T20: Tales of the Bray Keaven [Updated 12-20-05]



## Shadowdancer

This story hour is compiled from a Traveller T20 play-by-Email campaign that started more than three years ago (Nov. 2002), and is still going strong.

The posts will consist primarily of the players' original game posts. I will serve as editor, and will make minor changes for grammar, spelling, and clarity.

The original Referee was Paul Smith. Ron Vutpakdi took over as Ref three months into the game. Several of the characters have been run by more than one player as participants have come and gone, depending upon the demands of Real Life.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Prologue*​


*Date: 100-993*​*Location: Warehousing and fuel depot on Urlainn in the Alief system, Linkworlds Cluster, Ley Sector, Gateway Domain.*​ 
The comm sounded in the drive room, interrupting the steady stream of curses. Martha Smythe hit the accept button. "What." Fatigue made her voice flat.​ 
"Martha, prep for lift. We’re out of here," Trader Captain Wilson said matter–of–factly.​
"No way, I still haven’t found the flutter in the jump drive initialize, there’s a liquid hydrogen leak, and I’ve been in this God–forsaken out–of–date piece–of–junk suit for the last 24 hours. There’s no way the ship’s ready to lift. Also the cargo has just finished unloading and they haven’t started loading the next one."​ 
"I know the state of the drive and cargo, we are lifting ASAP. Do it."​ 
Martha mused, "This was the first time the airthief had abandoned a potential profit, it must be something fairly big." The stream of curses resumed as she turned back to the drive.​ 
Three hours later the Free Trader _Bray Keaven_ floated well clear of Urlainn and Wilson walked into the drive room in full vacc suit. The intense cold of the venting hydrogen filled the room and obscured the engineer working on the drive itself.​ 
"I thought you said that you’d fixed the vent," Wilson said.​ 
"Yup, it’s fixed," came Martha’s reply. "It’ll still take about three hours before the room warms up enough that I can take this blasted suit off and have my first proper scratch in two days. Now that we are away from the port, why are we leaving so soon?"​ 
"Well, it’s a little complicated. You know there’s a full–scale war going on down on Alief."​ 
"They’ve finally kicked off a big one? I thought they were just going to keep playing tit–for–tat forever." Martha didn’t sound particularly interested; dirt farmers were often having little tiffs, as long as they stayed down the well, she was perfectly unconcerned.​ 
"This one is a little different," Wilson said. "As well as the normal range of nukes, they have all started getting sick. So far it’s still contained on the planet but I’m a little nervous."​ 
"I just don’t fancy trying a jump till I’ve run a full second stage test. But the early result looks good."​ 
"We don’t have time, I want to be out of here before the port authority does anything silly," the ship’s captain said. "One of the customs crew came down with a cough recently, and with everyone being so nervous, the port master could declare a clamp down."​ 
"You’re the boss. If we try the jump, I’ll watch everything and abort if I don’t like the look of it. I’m not going to let you send us walking into the Black."​ 
"Just so long as you don’t abort unless you actually see something wrong. I don’t want to take a misstep either, but I want to be out of here." With that the Captain left the room.​ 
All alone with her thoughts Martha thought for a long time. She didn’t like the Captain, he had always paid too much attention to irrelevancies and not enough to the ship, but he had never been this careless before. Her curiosity itched away at her until she wandered over to comm and hit the eavesdrop she had installed two years ago. Now she could here what was happening in range of any of the intercoms. She caught the end of a conversation. The Captain’s voice was raised in anger:​ 
" . . . care how you do it, I want that message wiped. If we didn’t receive it, then we haven’t done anything wrong. Just purge it and we’re scott free."​ 
The reply was too far from the intercom but Martha had no doubt that the Supercargo, despite being a stickler for the rules, would do the captains bidding — loyalty ran strong in the Bray Company.​ 
Two minutes later, the jump warning came through and the drive performed beautifully. All the time she was hoping for a flutter so she could abort, but without knowing what had really happened, the engines were her only concern.​ 
Eight hours later, just as Martha was about to climb out of her vacc suit and crash into bed, the Captain collapsed, vomiting blood. He died before they could get him to a med kit.​ 
By the time the ship left jump space 169 hours later, Martha was the only surviving crewman and had been in her suit for nine days straight.​ 
*Date: 107-993*​*Location: Insystem at Sentry, Linkworlds Cluster.*​ 
Aboard the Customs Cruiser "Flit" (Gazelle Class), the "Alert" sounds and the crew slams into their positions. The Captain, still in her leotard from exercise, listens to the steady reports of ready systems pouring into the bridge. "Well, why are we at alert?" she finally asks, after all stations report in.​ 
The Comm Officer responds, "A Far Trader arrived outsystem from Alief and responded to hail. When it came in, the computer triggered a full alert. Apparently they have a type D illness." The Comm Officer’s voice was hushed with dread.​ 
"You know I can never remember things like that, will someone tell me what a type D is."​ 
"Ma’am, type D is 100% mortality, unknown vector. Apparently there’s a bug over there that is killing everything it meets and they have no idea how it is spreading."​ 
Two hours later, the four jump–capable warships docked at Sentry departed to the corners of the cluster to impose a full quarantine. The Marquis had declared an Imperial emergency and every commercial vessel was under immediate imperial charter. They would be jumping out as a fleet to Alief to investigate and bring aid. ​


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Dramatis Personae*​




The crew of the _Bray Keaven_ [name, position(s), character class(es)]:​ 
Marcus Argent, captain, Navy 6/Scout 2​ 
Emile Vargas, pilot/engineer, Scout 5​ 

Martha Smythe, engineer, Merchant 2/Professional 1​ 

Vasilii Kugiikiishshi, supercargo/astrogator, Merchant 4​ 

Saro Talbek, M.D., ship’s doctor, Academic 4/Professional 3/Traveller 1​ 

Darishun, medic, Scout 4​ 

Ian McConnell, ship’s security officer, Marine 8​ 

Swann Hellinic, ship’s gunner/electrician/mechanic/computer expert, Belter 4/Rogue 6​ 
Darishun is a Virushi, a large sophont resembling a cross between a Terran rhinoceros and a the centaurs of myth. These strong, intimidating sophonts are surprisingly gentle and pacifistic. The rest of the characters are humans.​
Stat blocks and backgrounds for the characters can be found here in the Rogues Gallery.​ 
A map of the Linkworlds Cluster can be found in Morte's excellent Kursis Chater Traveller story hour. It is the third post in the story hour.​


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter I*​ 
*Date: 109-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in orbit around Sentry.*

Martha wakes up from her first proper sleep in nearly two weeks. Sleeping in a vacc suit had been horribly uncomfortable, particularly the low–tech monstrosity that she used. The vacc suit is lying on the floor of her cabin and she can hear sounds of activity within the ship. She can vaguely remember letting some naval people onboard before she collapsed from exhaustion.

Out in the passageway she staggers to a halt confronted by the back of some enourmous beast. An "Eeek!" of terror escapes her.

"Oh, I'm sorry good lady. I was just doing a little work on the door to this turret. The iris valve seems to be stuck permanently open. It's so much fun to be shipboard again, I hope you didn't mind, but I've been going over the ship looking at all the little things that need work, there is so much to do, it just fills my heart with joy." The Virushi's voice booms out and rocks her back on her heels. How could she have slept while the great thing was wandering arround her ship?

In Truespeech Martha interrupts. "I hate to ask silly questions, but do I know you and what are you doing on the Keaven? No, first what's happening?" She is thankful for the year she spent working on a Virushi trader which left her without the fear that their dominating bulk normally engendered and a reasonably solid grasp of the language.

"Oh you speak so well. Reminds me of home a little to hear Truespeech again. I kind of miss the old place, but there's so much to see first . . . Sorry. I'm Darishun and we're all going off to rescue people from a plague that has swept the spaceways killing all that it comes in contact with. Ooo it's so exciting. So far you are the only one that's survived to bring us warning, I'm so looking forward to working with a genuine hero. Did you hear that the Traveller's Aid Society has awarded you a membership in recognition? We haven't really worked out who is doing what yet, the rest of the crew is still familiarizing themselves with the ship before we jump out, but I thought I would just jump right in."

"I'll just go and call into the bridge and see what's happening," Martha says. She steps through into the cargo hold, closes the door behind her and draws a sigh of relief. Virushii, they needed an off switch, she thinks. When she opens her eyes again, she realizes the cargo bay is full. Stacked from floor to ceiling are standard shipping containers. Near the middle, one of the container doors is folded back and someone is inside. "Hello," she calls.

A tall, slightly portly man turns around. He gives her a big smile of welcome and she feels herself relax. So far both of the people she has met have seemed nice; nobody has explained anything yet, but they seem to know what they were doing. "It's good to see you up and about," the man says. "There was some concerns when you slept for so long, but it was just exhaustion. I examined you and you were just very tired. No need to look like that, I'm a doctor. Dr. Saro Talbek, there's a bunch of letters after the name, but it doesn't really matter. I'm in charge of the medical aspects of this trip."

"Maybe I'm just tired, but I'm not sure what trip I'm on."

"I’ve had times like that. The Marquis Hallenstein has declared an emergency and everything that could fly is on its way to Alief to help with the plague. I suppose I shouldn't say, but I'm not entirely comfortable with the crew. I don't know where they were collected from, but they're a very mixed bag. I'm very happy with the Captain — apparently Lieutenant Argent has served with both Navy and Scouts, and he seems very switched on, but I don't know where they found the rest of them. Anyway, you don't really care about that. First thing is, get some food into you, a couple more days of light duties and you should be right as rain. Try to stay out of trouble."

Martha nods goodbye as she heads towards the crew lounge. On the way past she notices a small, locked container. The tag on the front says Hellinic, but it isn't clear whether it contains hellinic, is bound for Hellinic or belongs to Hellinic. If the supplies are emergency medical ones, they should all be unlocked for immediate access. She enters the crew lounge to the scene of an arguement.

"I don't care Swann, I'm not having any high–powered weaponary live on the ship. I didn't think you should have brought them up in the first place, but by the time I found out, it was too late. If you need them, I can open the container. Until then they are under lock and key." The speaker is a small man, dressed in leather jacket, covered in patches. The name badge on the jacket says "Argent."

This must be the captain that the Marquis had assigned, Martha thinks. Seems to have his head screwed on right, guns shouldn’t be allowed onboard ship at all. Then Martha notices the high–powered pistol at his side.

"But if I need them, you might not be around to open the box," the other man says. "Guns are the sorts of things that you need in a hurry, you can't be spending your time looking for someone to help you."

"There is no conceiveable emergency onboard the ship for the next week that needs that sort of firepower."

"But you carry a pistol. How is that different? You can't have one set of rules for you and a different one for everyone else."

"I was presented this pistol by the people of Ileria after fighting pirates. If I didn't wear it they would be offended, and I trust myself not to fire the pistol where it can do any harm to the ship. I don't trust your knowledge of the ship yet. Anyway, the Captain does have a different set of rules to everyone else. That's just the way things are."

Swann turns and storms out past Martha. He gives the lock on the container a thoughtful look as he goes past.

Martha greets the captain. "Hello. Just so you know, there isn't anywhere that you can fire that overpowered monster on this ship where it won't do any damage. The walls are just heavy enough to break your line of sight."

"Yes I know, but I won't be parted from my pistol. I won't fire it, but with a scratch crew, I much prefer having the only real gun." Argent doesn't seem apologetic.

"Do you mind if I eat, I'm starving," Martha says.

"Go ahead, it's time I had something as well. Afterwards I'll introduce you round to the crew. While we eat, tell me more about the trip."


----------



## Morte

*big happy smile*

I'm a lurker in the PBEM version of this. It's great to see how it started. I'm looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Swann strides down the passageway, looking for his assigned cabin, still angry with the Captain, what was his name? Argent. "Damn military and their frellin’ rules and regulations," Swann says to himself. "Everyone always giving orders and acting important. If he’s so important, why’s he in charge of a crappy little ship like this?

"He acts as if he doesn’t even trust me. It’s not like I was planning on shooting him or anyone else aboard. Unless they try to hijack the ship. You can never be too careful. You need to be prepared for any possibility. If you’re not prepared, you’re dead. Oh well," he says, smiling as he pats the body pistol inside the special, hidden holster sewn into the inner lining of his jacket. "I still have options. And if I have to, I can get through that lock. If it comes down when we get to Alief, I'll bet Captain Argent would be the first one coming to me, wanting a little extra firepower. Well, he’s not getting any of my weapons. He'll just have to make do with his precious prized peashooter."

Locating the cabin, Swann opens the door, goes inside and starts to stow away his gear. His thoughts turn to the upcoming mission. "What have I gotten myself into this time? Some virus is killing people, and I'm jumping right into the middle of it. I ought to be jumping the other way, looking for a nice sterile bunker to hole up inside. And I wanted to leave my exciting ‘line of work’ behind, do something nice and safe. Now I’m on a humanitarian mission that could get me killed. Wouldn’t that be ironic? After all of the scrapes I've been in, all the tight spots, all the near misses. Then my conscience starts to bother me, I try to become a good citizen, and I end up dead. I need my frellin’ head examined."

*-----*​ 
Ian finishes his last set of isometrics and stands up, wiping the sweat from his torso. It’d always been tough to keep in shape shipboard, but he suspects it is going to be harder than usual this trip: first, the Bray Keaven doesn't look to have much in the way of training spaces and second, it wasn’t likely that anyone on the crew would be willing to train Marine–style.

"Well, I’d better get used to it, I'm back on civvie street for good​
now."

After a quick ’fresher, he dresses and heads for the bridge: "Better check in with the Captain and see what’s up."​ 
As he exits the cabin, someone stalks by, muttering quietly "I still have options. And if I have to, I can get through that lock. If it comes down . . . " the voice trails off as the man moves away down the corridor.​ 
Ian looks on in surprise -- the man, his ‘crewmate,’ obviously hadn’t​
seen him. "What was that all about?’ he wonders. "I’ll have to keep my eye on that one."

Turning in the opposite direction, he makes his way to the bridge, knocks and enters.​ 
"Captain Ian McConnell, Imperial Marines, reporting for duty, Sir!" A lifetime's habit starts a salute, but he catches himself in time -- civvie street, he reminds himself.​ 
*-----*​ 
_"Do you mind if I eat, I’m starving," said Martha._​ 
_"Go ahead, it’s time I had something as well. Afterwards I’ll introduce you round to the crew. While we eat, tell me more about the trip," replies Argent._​ 
Argent retrieves a meal pack after Martha retrieves hers. "I understand you were on one of the last ship’s out of Alief. Let’s get the rest of the group in here so you can tell us what was up from your point of view."​ 
Argent walks toward the intercom. At this point, McConnell strolls​
in.

The Captain looks at Ian and sees a tall human with sandy–colored hair, gray, almost colorless eyes, and a fair complexion. The face was unremarkable, but one thing does catch his notice -- the man is missing his left ear! Argent wonders what the story behind that is.​ 
"At ease, Mr. McConnell. I haven’t been a swabbie in a while, although the discipline is appreciated after some discussion I’ve had in the recent past. Just a moment."​ 
Argent moves to the nearest intercom. "Attention all crew members, this is Marcus Argent. Report to the wardro. . . . er, crew lounge if you are not otherwise more involved in other tasks so we can start to get our bearings here. I'm sure some of you could also use a break at this point. Argent out."​ 
He turns to McConnell. "Grab something to eat or drink, Mr. McConnell and settle in while we await everyone else’s arrival."​ 
While he starts to grab a few bites of his meal, Argent checks the computer terminal in the lounge for an estimated time for launch, any further information on the mission, and a quick look at the crew roster.​ 
*-----*​ 
"Captain Ian McConnell, Imperial Marines, reporting for duty, Sir!" echoes down the corridor as Darishun ambles towards the crew lounge. He chuckles to himself and shakes his massive head with a smile. "These humans, always so enamored of pecking orders and position," he thinks. "Too much like a shivok with their petty concerns, squawking at each other in the forests of home."​ 
Then, another typically human pronouncement reverberates from the ship intercoms: "Attention all crew members, this is Marcus Argent. Report to the wardro. . . . er, crew lounge if you are not otherwise more involved in other tasks so we can start to get our bearings here. I'm sure some of you could also use a break at this point. Argent out."​ 
"Yes, definitely shivok." Darishun is briefly tempted to turn around and head in the other direction on general principle except that he is in the middle of a typically narrow human corridor with no room to turn around, and he is headed toward the lounge to get something to eat anyway.​ 
As Darishun enters the room, a couple of the current occupants either take an involuntary step back or at least have a brief look of panic around the eyes as is typical upon early encounters with a Virushi. Darishun shakes his head sadly for a moment, and then does his best "Really, I’m a friendly Virushi" smile which, after long years of practice, ends up being only slightly alarming in the massive head.​ 
Darishun’s soft voice wisps out, only sotto voce in this thin (to a Virushi) atmosphere, "Greetings, gentlebeings. May I join you?"​ 
*Note:* Virushi voiceboxes are designed for a dense atmosphere. In normal atmospheres, their voices end up being rather soft, generally ranging from what sounds like a whisper to sotto voce (or normal voice, if they are yelling). Oddly, the softer voice ends up locking the attention, particularly coming from such a large creature.​


----------



## Shadowdancer

Vasilii crawls out of his bunk and hangs his head low. He is still angry and frustrated about the events of the past 50 hours. He had just signed on with Bray Shipping when an emergency comm dispatch advised that the Imperium had commandeered all starships and a huge number of the able crew personnel in the Sentry star system.

When the crew assignments were made, Vasilii's true talents were overlooked and he was assigned to cargo. Cargo! What a disaster! Trying to organize the loading of cargo with the Port Authority was like talking to a plasma conduit. They just kept loading: "Urgent supplies," they said. "To save lives," they said.

It would take Vasilii a good 24 hours to sort this mess, to sort what supplies they had and to catalog their locations. And where’s the profit? Not a single container of merchandise was aboard. Vasilii protested, but even the Captain of this ancient merchantman would not hear of it. "The Captain," Vasilii chuckles to himself, "a Scout in charge of a merchantman. What a travesty."

As for the rest of the crew -- an odd bunch. This is not the life Vasilii had imagined.

Vasilii washes up then heads down to the cargo deck with a PPC (portable personal computer) in his hand. He is surprised to see the Doctor in the cargo deck. Vasilii, feeling much better, decides to lighten up.

Inside the cargo bay of the _Bray Keavan,_ Doc Saro stands engrossed in his self-appointed task of compiling a list of the medical supplies that had been rushed onboard amongst all the other cargo. If there is one thing he hates, it’s being caught unaware of what he did or did not have at hand, usually at the most inopportune times, like in the middle of emergency surgery. Hearing someone moving inside the cargo bay, Doc looks up, half-expecting to see the engineer, Martha, again. Instead, however, he recognizes Vasilii from their brief introduction when the crew was pooled together.

"Dr. Talbek," Vasilii starts.

Smiling in recognition, the Doc addresses Vasilii in Vilani, "I don't stand on too much ceremony, Mr. Kugiikiishshi. Please, call me Doc or Saro."

Vasilii nods and continues, "I’ve not heard much details of what’s happening on Aleif. Something about a disease and a quarantine? Do you know anything about what happened? Is the Captain going to debrief us all?"

A frown crosses the Doc’s face at mention of the disease, "I doubt I've heard much more than yourself. Based on what I've heard in passing, there was an outbreak of an especially virulent disease on Aleif that managed to spread onto at least one starship, and the local Marquis has quarantined the cluster in an attempt to contain the disease."

"I’d love to get a sample of that bugger," Saro thinks. "I wonder how deadly it is to the non-humanitus races? That could give us the first handle on how to kill it."

"Other than that, I'm in the dark as to the particulars," he says to Vasilii. "I would hope that the Captain has been briefed and will let us know. But you know how it goes – if you have a need to know, you won’t." Saro chuckles ruefully.

Saro waves his handcomp over the containers, "I've just been trying to get an idea of what medical supplies were shoved aboard. I think I'm just about done with the medical stuff. Would you like a hand inventorying the rest?"

Just then a voice comes over the ships intercom: "Attention all crew members, this is Marcus Argent. Report to the wardro . . . er, crew lounge if you are not otherwise more involved in other tasks so we can start to get our bearings here. I'm sure some of you could also use a break at this point. Argent out."

Doc raises his eyebrows at the Vilani merchant. "Well then, I guess maybe we'll get that briefing after all." Saro makes a few last notes on his handcomp and heads towards the lounge.


----------



## Shadowdancer

_*Chapter II*​





*Date: 109-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in orbit around Sentry. *

"Attention all crew members, this is Marcus Argent. Report to the wardro . . . er, crew lounge, if you are not otherwise more involved in other tasks so we can start to get our bearings here. I’m sure some of you could also use a break at this point. Argent out."

_Vargas drops his gear just inside the airlock but out of the way so that it isn't under foot. He pops the door on the vacc-rated carrier by his feet and holds out his palm. "Come on Rusti. It sounds like what passes for the captain around here wants to see us." The russet–furred creature scampers into Vargas’ hand and waits for the former Scout to lift it to his shoulder. "Lessee, lounge on a Far Trader should be. . . that way." He heads toward the elevator to the upper deck.

*-----*​ 

Vasilii motions for the Doctor to lead the way to the lounge. Upon arriving at the lounge Vasilii asks, "Dr. Talbek, would you like a beverage?" (Vasilii’s Vilani habit of referring to someone by their title and last name gets the better of him).

"Why yes, I’d be much obliged. I could sure use a Terran brandy, but
I’d better stick with Javactose (brand name for a popular coffee–milk drink) for now."

Vasilii prepares the beverages and takes a seat, nodding to the rest of the ship’s company.

Doc takes the drink reverentially, takes a long sip and sighs deeply with satisfaction. "Now that sure does hit the spot." Looking over the rim of his mug, Saro glances around the room at the rest of the crew as he waits for the Captain to start off this little shin-dig.

"What a cramped lounge," Vasilii ponders as he looks around the room. "Oh my, look at the size of _that_ creature." Valilii has heard of Virushi but has never met one in person. "Shipboard security must be his position," he thinks.

*-----*​ 

Darishun nods affably in response to Vasilii and decides to amble over to the food dispenser before the lounge gets too crowded for him to move. He retrieves two sandwiches and a large imitation fruit drink.

Glancing around him, he then carefully backs up, making sure to keep his tail very still. Once in the clear, he sidles over to one wall and starts happily consuming his snack. "I wonder if the food stores have been expanded to take into account our larger–than–normal crew, possible inability to resupply from the surface for some time, and my own needs?" he wonders to himself.

*-----*​ 

Swann straightens up from stowing his cold-weather clothing into a drawer in his cabin. "A meeting already. Guess I better go see what this party is all about. Don’t want to give Argent another reason to be upset with me. That might draw too much attention, and too many unwanted questions. Guess I better try to fit in with this mission, and try to come out of it alive."

Before leaving his cabin, Swann takes his body pistol and hides it along with a set of his lockpicks. "Better leave this behind. Doubt I’ll need it. Yet." He leaves his blade hanging from his belt, grabs his hand comp and heads toward the crew lounge.

Ducking through the hatchway into the lounge, Swann stops short as he sees an enormous creature standing against one wall, eating a sandwich. "What the frell?!" he thinks to himself. "Is that the ship mascot? Hope he’s housebroke. Wait, he appears intelligent. It must be a Virushi. I’d heard they’re big, but that thing needs its own ship. I wonder if it’s fully mature, or is still growing? This mission just keeps getting better and better."

Swann goes over to the beverage dispenser, grabs a Hava Cola and, out of habit, finds a seat that places his back to the wall and all entrances within view. As he sips his cola, he looks over the other crew members. "Interesting bunch," he thinks. "The female’s cute. Looks like she’s been through a rough patch, though. The guy over by Argent looks like another ex–military. Great, more orders and procedures. The others look friendly enough. Maybe this won’t be too bad."

*-----*​ 

Vargas slips into the crew lounge in what he hopes is an inconspicuous manner. Some people could be so touchy if their meetings are interrupted.

The mix of beings in the room is interesting to say the least, especially the Virushi. Vargas had heard there was one in the Scouts hereabouts up until recently. The former Scout slouches against the doorframe and assumes his usual look of amused indifference. As is his way when indoors, Vargas picks the Antares Apocalypse boloball cap up off his head and turns it around so that the bill is facing backwards. He then rests one hand on the butt of his auto pistol at his waist. On his shoulder, Rusti, a brownish-red beaked monkey, settles into a more comfortable position on his battered flight jacket.


----------



## Shadowdancer

The crew quietly assembles in the lounge. Argent observes each as they enter. The first to arrive is the only non-human on board, a Virushi. The sophont takes up a large part of the lounge. The other crew members enter in ones and twos, including Swann Hellenic, the man he just had a confrontation with. He takes a last sip of his beverage and stands up.

"Thank you for coming. Some of you I've met already. The others I am meeting for the first time. Welcome aboard.

"My name is Marcus Argent, and I have been assigned as Captain for this mission. No, I am not a merchant; my background is in the Navy and, more recently, the Scouts.

"You all know, to some degree, why we're here. The local Marquis has recruited us to assist in bringing badly needed supplies to Alief. Due to the urgency of the mission, he has commandeered every ship he can get his hands on and is staffing the vessels with every able-bodied sophont he can, which means a majority of the ships have crews who do not know each other. We have the distinct 'honor' to be on the last ship out of Alief before the plague quarantine went up.'

"In the next several weeks, we have to depend upon each other. You don't have to like me or the person you are working with, but you DO have to work with them. We have a job to do, let's get it done. We'll also hopefully save a few thousand lives in the process.

"I know, it's not much of a speech. If I was adept at speaking, I'd be off in the Moot.

"One of the reasons I called us in together was to pool our information on what is going on at Alief. At this point we don't have a lot on that and we launch with the rest of the fleet in less than 24 standard hours. I'd first like to have our engineer give us an idea about the status of the ship, then ask if our medical officer has any information on this plague. We’ll then open the floor for further discussion."

Argent looks at Martha. "Engineer Atkins, the floor is yours."

Martha looks up from where she is hunched over her drink. "What sort of thing do you want?"

Argent sighed. The people he had to work with. "What is the status of the drives? How are the ancillary systems?"

"Oh, well, normally after each jump I take the powerplant down to a trickle for four days and work it over. The J drive is well past maintenance, but it's fairly reliable. In the last two months I've had to abort a jump twice ’cause the drives weren’t up to it. First time we developed an irregular field, second time one of the hydrogen lines burst. I figure the problem’s prob’ly in the pumps, but a complete strip would take two weeks and Cap’n refused to do it. Apparently he had a maintenance in the cards in about a month’s time. As long as we keep taking standard jumps and using good juice, it should be okay till then." She sits for a while in thought.

"Well engineer, what else?" Argent's voice was flat -- this was not good news.

" ’Kay, the life support’s pretty good, we don't normally carry this many people so it hasn't been stressed this much for a while, but it's been pretty good. The air raft is absolutely beautiful, Cap’n said it made a big impression on customers. The Brain is also pretty good. He sold out the original sensor rig but the one I patched together from the piece of junk he replaced it with is pretty good. It doesn’t quite meet the specs from the book, but it's not bad."

Martha continues, "You said something about 24 hours. There's no way we’ll be jumping by then. I'm still knackered from the last stretch and the jump from Alief, it takes four days to work over the drive, that's just the way it goes, I can only go as fast as I can go."

Martha doesn’t seem particularly upset by the comment. Argent takes a deep breath.

Darishun inclines his head briefly to the side in sort of a measuring look at the engineer and then at Argent. Then, with a slight smile, he says "Perhaps then, we shall not be jumping with the fleet as planned. It would seem that there will be a bit of a delay unless we can either get engineering help or hurry things along ourselves."

He continues, "A bit of delay would let us look at some other systems which seem to be in a bit of disrepair. Martha, is there something that we could do to help in engineering? I understand that you are very tired and there are many things to do, and there may be some skills that we have that could assist you in your work. It would be beneficial to many people on Alief if we could arrive as soon as safely possible."

Ian joins the conversation. "I’ve got to agree with our friend here -- there are a lot of people counting on the supplies that we're carrying. We'll all pitch in to get this tu . . . I mean ship, jump ready.

"Argent, or Dr. Talbek, are there any indications with what we’ll be dealing with when we get there? Presumably we'll need protective gear -- has that been taken care of?"

"Perhaps I can best answer one of your questions, sir," Vasilii quickly responds. He stands up, nods and continues, "I am Vasilii Kugiikiishshi, a merchantman by trade. My assignment on this particular mission, I am in charge of all cargo and supplies. Sir, your question regarding protective gear, I can answer. We have 6 Dtons of emergency vacc suits and a 8 Dton prefab building along with other assorted medical supplies. Unfortunately, the cargo was loaded with extreme haste and I have yet to inspect the crates to ensure we have those specified items in our cargo bay.

"If there are any supplies which any of you require before our departure please advise me and, with the Captain’s permission," Vasilii looks to the Captain and nods, "I will attempt to obtain it for you. I have not had an opportunity to meet all the crewmen but judging from what I see I am in good company."

As Vasilii says this he smiles and looks over the ship’s crew. His gaze comes to a rest on the Virushi. Vasilii has a brief look of surprise on his face; he quickly forces a broader smile and nods to the Virushi.

Darishun nods in return and says, in his soft voice, "Perhaps then, one of the more important things some of us should do is an inventory of what we currently have available to us in case Vasilii may be able to procure missing items for us."

Continuing, he says, "Something that comes to mind is some sort of decontamination shower." Addressing Dr. Talbek, "Good doctor, would we need such a device, even with our vacc suits?"

Glancing at the refrigerator, he comments, "Do we have food stores aboard? The contents of the refrigerator look like they may not last until jump with our expanded crew and my humble self." Darishun smiles sheepishly and shrugs.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Doc Saro stands up and clears his throat.

"First off, I doubt I have much more information than most of you. Everything has been cobbled together so hastily, I’ve only had time to glance at a memo one of my colleagues put together.

"This epidemic is very swift, nasty, and deadly. That much we know -- in fact, that's about all we know. So far there is no information on what the incubation period is, how it enters the body, or if there are any pre–onset symptoms. It is not even certain if its effects are limited to humanity or not." Saro starts to get animated during his speech and waves his mug of Javactose around, causing those nearby to flinch at the possibility of the beverage slopping onto them.

"None of the victims have tested positive for anything unusual, so until we can examine the virus/toxin/whatever in its live state, we're going to stay in the dark I'm afraid."

As he takes his seat again, the Doctor looks around before continuing in a serious voice. "I was considering keeping some of the more gruesome details to myself, but perhaps it's best if I tell you all what we’re up against." He pauses and looks in Martha’s direction. "You may want to miss this part of my briefing, darlin’, you’ve already seen it, up close and in person."

Grimly Saro continues, "The first visible symptoms we’ve been able to determine are fever-like and flushed appearance, followed rapidly by unconsciousness. Shortly after unconsciousness, the victim starts to ‘weep blood’ out of most every orifice, leading to massive blood loss and eventually death. From the first sign of the symptoms to start of blood loss takes no more than 15-20 minutes."

Doc Saro keys up something on his handcomp and passes it his left, "This is what we are up against. It is not pretty."

On the handcomp are visual images taken of the victims found aboard the _Bray Keaven_.

As the handcomp passes around the room, Darishun again asks about decontamination facilities. "Given what we do, and more importantly, do not know about this epidemic, I would highly recommend such a facility and following strict quarantine and decon procedures."

Saro says there should be decon showers in the port-a-hospital. Given that Martha survived, the vacc suits should keep their occupants alive. The ship was sterilized by vacuum exposure for four hours and so far nobody has died so vacuum probably is enough to kill the virus. As to whether a decontam shower would work, The Doc knows diseases and viruses that can survive a decon shower, so there are no promises.

After taking a look at the pictures on the handcomp, Swann passes it along, rubs a hand across his face and stands up. "I’m Swann Hellinic. I’ve met a few of you, but most of you I haven’t been introduced to yet. Based on what the good Doctor just told us, it is apparent that this mission is a very important one. Lives are at stake, maybe even our own. It is also apparent that the sooner we get this ship spaceworthy, the sooner we can get these supplies to Alief where they’re needed."

He stops and takes a quick look around the room, making brief eye contact with all present. He then looks at Martha and continues.

"And it is very apparent that our engineer here, Martha, has been through quite an ordeal. I know we are all counting on her to make sure the ship is jumpworthy so that we do reach Alief without mishap. So it is important that we lighten her job load and give her as much help as possible. I have no experience with jump drives or ship’s engines or grav systems. But I have a lot of experience with mechanical and electrical systems, and can help repair those. I also am familiar with computers, communications equipment and sensors, and can work on those if needed. So Martha, just tell me what needs to be repaired, and where you keep the tools and spare parts, and I'll get started."

He sits back down, rubs his hand across his face and takes a sip of his Hava Cola.

As the others react to the images being passed around, Saro wonders to himself if he should share his uneasy feelings at how rapidly all the supplies had been gathered and loaded aboard. It almost seemed as if somebody was expecting something like this to happen. After a few moments contemplation, he decides to keep his suspicions to himself for the time being, rather than heaping more anxiety on top of the shoulders of the crew.

Vargas waves off the proffered handcomp and moves from a slouching to a standing position. He gives a simple wave before speaking. "Since we seem to be doing introductions, I'm Vargas. Sorry I was late but right in the middle of outprocessing the Service decided to put me on dee-square, Detached Duty. I know something about Jump drives and a few other things so I can help, too."

Vargas reaches up to pet the beaker. "And this is Rusti. Don't worry, he’s clean, friendly and knows how to run fiber and conduit in those hard to reach places. Who’s next?" The last statement is made with a smile and a return to slouching against the door.

Darishun does an odd half–bow at Vargas and Rusti, and says to the assembled crew, "Ah, please forgive my manners. I am Darishun, and like Vargas, I recently entered Detached Duty with the Scout Service. I am pleased to be joining you in this cooperative effort to assist the people of Alief.

"My best skills are more suited towards working with ground-oriented search-and-rescue teams, but I do know a little bit about communications, mechanical, and electrical systems. I would also be quite willing to lend a bit of muscle if anything needs to be moved in the cargo bay.

"In any case, I think that we can certainly benefit the people of Alief most by working together to get this ship underway as soon as possible."

Turning to Vasilii, he continues in a slightly softer tone, "Mr. Vasilii, perhaps this slight delay could work to a personal advantage for me and a bit of an advantage for this ship’s good owner. As you may see, I am a little larger than the sophont who would normally occupy my cabin, and it may be a little advantageous if we could modify the cabin slightly with Virushi-rated furnishings. I can provide you with a list of supplies and the funds for the supplies. I would be most appreciative if you would be able to find time to assist me. Of course, anything related to helping the people of Alief should come first."

Argent quietly listens while everyone introduces themselves and gives his/her opinion on events, quietly drinking his drink. When the handcomp reaches him, he passes it on; he figures he’ll see enough of the problem at Alief. Once everyone has spoken, Argent begins to speak again, trying to respond to everyone's comments.

"Thank you for all your comments, and the introductions. Let me see if I can answer everyone’s concerns in turn.

"I will try to see if we can extend our time here on Sentry to fix things, but we may have no choice as to when we take off. I’m not particularly thrilled with the chance of a misjump, but we may not have a choice. If we can at all shorten the estimated downtime as much as possible, it may help in convincing the fleet command. I would suggest, though, that we should assume at this point we are launching in less than 24 hours.

"Mr. McConnell, Mr. Kugiikiishshi, make an inspection of the ship’s locker and prepare some recommendations to fill in any ‘holes’ that might be useful, then see if we can fill them. Please remember that there is a good chance that we’ll be inspected as we enter the Alief system to make sure we aren't smuggling any advanced weaponry and technology. I have a few extra credits from my retirement I am willing to contribute if you need some. Once you’ve acquired anything we need, please assist Dr. Talbek with the inventory if he needs further assistance.

"Mr. Hellinic, Mr. Vargas and Mr. Darishun, please assist Engineer Atkins with any repairs. I’m sure she has an idea of what should take priority.

"I’ll assist the teams as needed. Any other questions?"


----------



## Eyas

Nice work. I look forward to reading more.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Eyas said:
			
		

> Nice work. I look forward to reading more.



Thanks. I try to update it every Sunday night/Monday morning.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Chapter III​ 
*Date: 109-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in orbit around Sentry.*

The two groups troop out leaving Argent alone in the crew lounge with his thoughts.

Martha heads straight for the drive room with the other three in tow. The narrowness of the passage interferes with any chance of conversation. Once at the port drive room, she sits down on the floor leaning against one of the control consoles, her young face lined with fatigue.

"I suppose since Cap’ns said to, I’ll wave a baton. Swann, you said you’re good with mech/elec stuff. Do you want to have a go at the life support? It was virtually dormant and now we’ve dumped a big load on it; run it up and see how it goes. It’s been pretty good so I don’t expect any surprises. Who’s good with computers?"

After a short pause, Swann coughs. "I believe I’m not a total loser when it comes to them. I’ve cut a little code in my time."

"Well then, after the life support, do you want to play with our beast? Johanson, my old Navigator, used to spend a lot of time with it and he was pretty clever, so familiarize yourself with it. I don’t believe we’ve ever done a joint jump before so it might be worth going over the co–ordinations.

"Next is . . . ," she pauses for a while in thought as Darishun finally arrives.

"I am sorry for the delay. The starboard corridor was far too crowded with cargo to fit me through. I came as quickly as I could but was oh so careful not to damage any of the supplies." He looks around and decides to stay where he is in the doorway. The room wasn’t large enough for him to find a clear spot and no matter where else he stood, his tail would end up dangerously close to machinery.

"It’s amazing how much cargo these little traders can fit, every available space filled. It’s like a glottal beast whose eyes are bigger than it’s stomach, always eating too much. I’m surprised that the cargo bay isn’t amalgamated into a single . . . What? Oh, OK, I’ll be quiet."

Martha smiles at him as if he were a puppy chastised for being playful. "In that case, we can do something about that. Would you break down two of the staterooms in the port forward section? Once that’s done, would you be so kind as to move the cargo that gets in your way in the corridors into the space that gives us? That way you will be able to move around the ship at least."

Darishun slightly cocks his massive head to one side and looks at Martha a little quizzically before saying, "Perhaps it would work just as well to leave the staterooms as they are in case we need them and just move the bare minimum of cargo? Some of the cargo is a little in the way for me, but not much more so than these teeny tiny corridors as they are. I think that I can move enough supplies from the port and starboard cargo locks to provide tolerable clearance and stuff them into one stateroom. In particular, it would appear that this area is a little cramped for me anyway, so it seems unlikely that you'll want me in here too often." Darishun winks, and then continues, "In any case, I’d best be off."

Darishun looks around for a moment, and then gingerly starts backing out of the engineering section down the long corridor. A little after he disappears from view, a low thump is heard followed by a very, very soft "Oops."

Martha smiles again and shakes her head. "OK, next. Vargas. You said you were ex-scout, would you give me a hand with the J-Drive overhaul? With two of us, we might be able to meet the deadline."

"Sounds good to me," says Vargas, "and by the way, it's 'former scout' never 'ex-scout'."

With that he turns and begins to look over the Jump Drive.

Swann takes a quick look at the others, then says, "Well, I guess I’ll get right on the life support. And when I’m through with that, I’ll take a look at the comps."

He gets the appropriate tools and heads for the maintenance access hatch for the life support system, just off the starboard passageway.

At that the intercom chimed and Argent’s voice echoed through the ship. "Twenty-three hours left to jump stations, time is a ticking."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Ian and Vasilii head towards the ship’s locker. When they open it, it appears to have been emptied and sterilized. The normal accumulation of detritus that a ship possesses was totally absent.

Ian turns to Vasilii, "Looks like we can confirm that the locker has no contraband! I wonder what happened to it?" He notices a "whiteboard" on the inside of the door containing a list of "emergency" equipment with its locations. Pulling out his handcomp, he says, "It looks like I’ll be running around the ship for a while checking gear. Do you want to help the good Doctor?"

"Indeed that would be a most worthwhile activity. I leave you in hope that all goes well." As Vasilii walks away, Ian McConnell shakes his head. One of these days, he would work out exactly how that Vilani accent worked. He turned back to the list of equipment.

*-----*​ 
Ten minutes later Ian is jogging back to the bridge to see the Captain. The first three things on his list -- an emergency vacc suit by the port cargo lock, an iris valve emergency key by the iris valve for the cargo bay and a lowberth shock kit by the entryway to the low berth room –- every single one was missing. It looked as if nobody would be accusing them of smuggling anything.

As Ian makes his way back up to the bridge he thinks, "Damn, if the rest of this heap is in as bad shape, we’re going to have a very interesting trip!"

Arriving on the bridge, he finds Argent going over some paperwork. "Captain, it looks like someone was very thorough about decontamination -- the ship’s locker is empty, and the top items in the emergency equipment list are all missing. I’ll go through and complete the inventory, but if it’s all gone, we’re going to have a hard time restocking everything in time to make the launch window."

Argent responds, "Well, do the best you can. Concentrate on the items that we might not be able to pick up once we get there – there’s only a frontier class starport and the local tech level isn’t really up to supporting starship operations."

"Aye, aye Captain. I’ll get moving then."

Ian looks down at his list and calls up a deckplan in order to plan his route most efficiently. Coming to the items in the Engineering spaces he chuckles. "I think I’ll call in for that section of the inventory -- with that Virushi down there, things are likely to be a little tight." He then heads off to complete his task.

Thirty minutes later, he has a list of the needed basic items. "Wow, even with my connections here it’ll be hard to do all this myself -- getting through the bureaucracy will take forever. Maybe Vasilii has some contacts he can work as well." He hits the ship’s communications control. "Vasilii, this is Ian, I need some help running down some of this stuff. Can you give me a hand?"

​​*-----*​


Back on the bridge, Argent listens to McConnell’s report on the ship’s locker. "That doesn’t sound good. I can’t believe they didn’t even bother to replace the vacc suits after the decontamination. Let me have the list. Wait a moment and let’s contact the Fleet Command."

Argent moves over to the ship’s communication system and opens a channel to the fleet command’s HQ. At the same time, he faxes the list of supplies over to the HQ as well. "This is Marcus Argent, acting CO of the _Bray Keaven_. Let me speak to Captain Anderson. We’ve perform an inspection of the vessel, and estimate that the ship isn’t quite up to being able to depart within the next 24 hours. The jump drive is just short of misjumping on the next attempt, the life support is woefully inadequate for the current crew complement, and the ship’s locker is not stocked per Imperial regulations for the safe transport of crew and/or passengers. The supplies we have aboard will be useless if we can’t even get them there safely. We can probably resolve many of these issues if we have a few more days for preparations.

"I’ve sent over a list of equipment we need to requisition to replenish the ship’s locker. We just need to know when it will be ready, and we’ll come and get it."

Argent mutes his communicator so he won’t be overheard by Fleet Command while he waits for their response. "Mr. McConnell, let me have your datapad." Argent takes McConnell’s datapad and synchs it with his, transferring Cr25,000 from his accounts to McConnell’s datapad, then returns it. "Let’s assume we’re not getting those supplies, but we’ll wait for their response. The amount I just transferred to you should give us a start on getting the right equipment. If we are able to get the requisition we request from Fleet Command, use that to purchase any additional equipment you see that we can use to defend ourselves. Let’s try to stay away from the PGMP-13s and autocannons, though."

While Argent is prioritizing replacement equipment, the Bridge comm _pings_, indicating an incoming message.

Fleet Captain Anderson’s face peers out of the display. Clearly he hasn't slept in 24 hours straight. "Argent, I’d love to let you have decent chance to make that hulk meet mil specs, but let’s face it, we don’t have time. I’ll be doing a squadron jump in about 20 hours. If it’s humanly possible, I want you jumping with us. We will probably need the cargo you’ve got. Without the drugs in particular, we will have no chance in saving the refueling depot and I’m concerned about the Cruiser _Angelus_. If they get something really nasty in their environment, it could rip through the crew in hours. Look, I don’t want you taking a step into the unknown if you can avoid it, but if there is any way at all to make the jump, do it. I’ll try and find the emergency gear you need, get your XO to send a list. Anderson out."

Argent turns away from the screen. Anderson had seemed a bit of a hard case at the first briefing eight hours ago, but this was a little extreme.


----------



## Shadowdancer

The Doc sighs and heads back out to the cargo bay. That cargo person with the silly accent had told him there was a list of incoming gear somewhere, so he searches for it and wastes his time for a while. After rummaging around looking for the Vilani’s list unsuccessfully, Saro shrugs and keys up the inventory he had been running on his handcomp. He decides to just jump straight into the cargo, and starts opening boxes.

As he starts to lose himself in the process of open/review/list/close/repeat, the Doc starts to unconsciously hum little snippets from various space operas he’s listened to. After a while he slips into singing Vargr power ballads to himself as he works.

Darishun opens the port inner cargo door to the oddly melodious sounds of something dying in agony. After a brief bit of confusion, he recognizes the Vargr power ballads with a sad shake of the head.

"Excuse me, Dr. Saro?" he softly interrupts before the really bad part of this particular ballad begins, "Martha asked me to move some of these supplies in the port cargo lock area into one of the lower staterooms, and I was wondering if you wanted to look at them before I moved them? I wasn’t sure if we should put things like emergency rations or particular medical supplies into the stateroom."

"Hmm? Wha. . . ?" Doc looks up distractedly. "Oh, let’s see . . . I haven’t finished everything yet, but . . . " he waves at some crates "these don’t contain anything too vital, maybe start with those, and I’ll see what else I can sort out in the meantime."

Doc smiles at the large sophont as he turns back to inventorying the crate he has open.

Darishun responds, "I will move these first," and sets about moving the indicated crates into the first cabin. Once he fills up the cabin, he then sets about moving the cargo that is in or near the corridors into the cargo bay. Once finished there, he’ll head up to the lounge to grab a snack.

Vasilii acknowledges the huge sophont with a brisk businesslike nod as it ambles past him into the lounge. Then again shortly after as it ambles back to work.

"It is going to be interesting if we ever do emergency drills with that huge thing acting like a plug in the corridors, Vasilii thinks. He watches out of the corner of his eye while Darishun casually bounces a 2–ton imaging table out onto the cargo lifter. "On the other hand there were some definite advantages."

A thought strikes him and he has a quick look in the lounge register. "Godsteeth," he thinks, "the beast’s ‘small snack’ consumed two full days of marine rations. That was 8,000 calories, what is it going to be like when it has time for a big meal!" Hastily he checks the level of rations. At this rate, their amount of consumables would be down to three months before they even left. High calorie foods would make a big difference, but the Virushi still made a big dent.


----------



## Eyas

Yay, three posts.

I can hardly wait till they make the jump.


----------



## Morte

Eyas said:
			
		

> I can hardly wait till they make the jump.




Jumpspace dragon 1: Is that a ship?

Jumpspace dragon 2: It thinks it is.

Jumpspace dragon 1: Shall we eat it?

Jumpspace dragon 2: Nah, look at it. You don't know where it's been.

Jumpspace dragon 1: <pause> I suppose you're right. We might catch something.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Eyas said:
			
		

> I can hardly wait till they make the jump.



When we were role-playing all this a year ago, that was my thought exactly.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Is this where I sign up to support my local Traveller d20 Story Hour?


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Is this where I sign up to support my local Traveller d20 Story Hour?



Welcome aboard Mr. Broccli Head. Stand by for more action aboard the _Bray Keaven._


----------



## Shadowdancer

Ian looks at the datapad that Argent hands back to him and says with a straight face, "25K? Wow! You know, personally, I've always preferred the fusion variety." As Argent's head whips back from the comm console to look at the Marine, Ian continues. "Just kidding, of course, sir. You certainly have more trust for Marines than a lot of Navy pukes I've had to deal with, given that you don't know me from the Emperor, but never fear, I'll get right on it."

"Right now, time is of the essence," Argent says. "We need to be as prepared for this job as we possibly can, but we want to look like a relief effort, not an invasion squad."

"You know sir, story is that Alief is a war zone now, and I'd imagine the cargo we're carrying is gonna be pretty valuable to however damn many sides there are over there -- I hope Captain Anderson is taking that into consideration. We may not need autocannon and PGMP's, but if things drop in the pot, we’re gonna want ‘em."

"Agreed, but hopefully all we’ll have to do is defend ourselves. Oh, on your list, add a laser carbine and a couple extra laser pistol power packs, three laser carbine power packs, a few autopistols and rounds for auto and snub pistols. And double-check with Dr. Talbek to see if he needs any additional supplies or equipment for this job."

With that, Ian turns and heads back downship to find Vasilii. "Hope he's got some connections on station who can expedite some of this stuff, or we’ll be out of luck," he thinks.

On the way to the cargo bay, Ian hits the comm again. "Darishun? This is Ian. Do you happen to have a vacc suit tailored to your needs? I might have a hard time finding one for you, if not."

*-----*​ 
As he lifts yet another crate marked "isolation thermal plastic," Darishun barely hears the loud shivok’s voice over the intercom: "Darishun? This is Ian. Do you happen to have a vacc suit tailored to your needs? I might have a hard time finding one for you, if not."

Darishun pauses in his efforts to amble over to the comm to reply: "Yes, good Ian. I do have a vacc suit for my needs. Thank you for asking."

At this point, Darishun remembers Vasilii might be going on a shopping trip, so he takes a break and plods off to his quarters to retrieve a list of supplies needed to convert a standard cabin to something that might survive having a Virushii in it for some period of time and 5,000 credits. He then tracks down Vasilii.

Vasilii is sitting in the lounge working at a computer console. He’s querying datalinks to find local businesses that can provide the much-needed equipment.

After finding Vasilii poring over his current shopping list, Darishun softly says, "Good merchant, if I may add my little list of supply requests to the ones that you already have. The list contains some items, marked in order of priority, that I would appreciate having to adapt the top forward, port cabin a little closer for my needs. I can certainly do without the supplies, but it would help me avoid accidentally damaging the shipping concern's cabin with an accidental tail flick. Here are 5,000 credits, which should more than cover the list of supplies. I would certainly put my list of supplies as last on any of our cooperative's needs."

Darishun continues in a conversational tone, "I must commend you on finding these rations on such short notice. They perhaps do not have as much roughage as I would prefer, but they certainly make handy snacks!"

Vasilii responds, "Thank you Mr. Darishun. I must admit, it is quite a challenge trying to find the proper rations for a sophont such as yourself. I'll do what I can to help you with your accommodation
concerns."

With this, Darishun wanders back to moving cargo about, humming softly to himself.

"He’s a polite individual," Vasilii thinks. "Now back to the acquisitions."

Vasilii continues to scroll through the datalinks, finds the appropriate sites, submits equipment requests with delivery times and asks for price quotes. He contacts those he knows and pressures them a bit to give him a good deal and quick service (After all, a happy client is a repeat client). After he finds as much as he can he turns on the comm link on the ship.

"Captain Argent, Kugiikiishshi," Vasilii awaits a confirmation. "Did the Commander of the fleet or any of his subordinates provided us with any of the equipment we requested? I'm about to make some equipment acquisitions we require but I do not what to purchase items we have been given. Did they give us any of the following items?" He reads off the needed items.

*-----*​ 
When he arrives at the cargo bay, Ian will split the list with Vasilii, giving him the items that are more likely to be available via a merchant's connections.

*Vasilii’s items:*
Iris valve emergency key (Cr 25 – not milspec, so cheap)
Low Berth shock kit (Cr 100)
Three emergency vacc suits (all were missing from their assigned locations) (Cr 3000)
Two CO2 Fire Extinguishers (Cr 50)
Two Water Fire Extinguishers (Cr 40)
Assorted electrical components (Cr 200)
Assorted mechanical components (Cr 400)

*Ian’s items:*
Vacc suits for any crewmember who doesn’t already own one.
Nine combination masks, one for each crew member (Alief has a standard, tainted atmosphere) (Cr 1350)
One TL 13 field medical kit (Cr 2500)
Three TL 13 first aid kits (Cr 1500)
One case 20 smoke grenades (Cr160) -- for marking Air/Raft Landing Zones
Three WTO ‘Double-12' Shotguns (Cr 450)
Six boxes buckshot 50 rounds (Cr 300)
Three EnviroCombat ‘Combat Snub' Snub Pistols (Cr 750)
10 Boxes (500 rounds) Tranq ammo (Cr 500)
10 Boxes (500 rounds) AP ammo (Cr 500)

*Total Expenditure:* Cr 11,825 not including vacc suits

Ian uses his contacts in the local military as well as his Streetwise connections to arrange purchase of the paramilitary equipment.


----------



## Shadowdancer

With 12 hours left before the scheduled jump, Argent starts to make a check of the ship’s status. He starts in the engine room, and immediately notices Martha’s exhaustion. He sends her off for six hours of sleep and pitches in to help Vargas with work on the power plant and engines.

Emile straightens up, lifts his cap from his head and wipes his brow. As he stretches, a series of crunches come from his back, and Rusti Jerks awake from where he is curled up in the toolbag. "Go back to sleep you ball of trouble, I guess I was just hunched over too long."

Argent looks up from his console. While doing a walk through six hours before, he had offered to lend a hand and had now spent six hours straight reading off number and throwing relays. "Next." His voice was still jaunty, but this would teach him to ask if there was anything he could do to help.

" ‘Fraid there is no next," Vargas says. "The jump drive is ready to tear a rift in the fabric of space itself and throw us to wherever you tell it to go."

Argent looks at him appraisingly. "Two quick questions."

"Fire away El Commandante," Emile's fundamental good humor was starting to re-assert as he realized that he was still a damn fine engineer.

"Firstly, are you happy with the drive? Do you trust it?"

Emile thinks for a moment. He's been on his feet for 20 hours, had the emotional whipsaw of the news of the plague pilled on top of being jerked out of a planned holiday. Nevertheless, he feels fairly good about himself -- one of the reasons he'd joined the Scout Service was to dash across the galaxy rescuing people. "Given that it's not a milspec drive, we'll be doing a single standing jump, we'll have time out for maintenance at the other end and the fuel was grade 3 refined, I reckon this crate will have a nice gentle jump."

"Second question. What else needs doing?"

Emile wracks his brain for a while. "I haven’t had a look at the life support, Swann wandered off to do that. The powerplant is pretty good. Internals are OK generally. My side of it is fine."

Argent nods, thinking, "Looks like this side of the team could carry its
weight." "In that case, crash and I'll wake you a couple of hours before jump. You'll think clearer rested and I still haven't decided whether the ship is ship–shape."

*-----*​ 
Swann opens the access panels to the ship's life support system. A stale, fetid odor assaults his nostrils. He wrinkles his nose in disgust, sneezes, then coughs as he covers his nose with the sleeve of his work coveralls.

"Frell! This smells as bad as a sewage treatment plant."

He pulls a filter mask from one of the coveralls' cargo pockets, pours a few drops from a bottle of aftershave into the mask and puts it on -- a little trick he'd learned as a Belter to overcome the smell of a rank life support system.

"That's a little better. Now let's see what we can see." He pokes and prods around inside the equipment, checks the supplies. "Seems the Navy has brought in new O2 bottles and CO2 scrubbers. Good, wouldn't want to use the old stock, it might be full of that bug or whatever it was killed the crew. And they pumped out the waste collection container when they did the decontamination. Good, that's a nasty job I won't have to do. Well, this shouldn't take too long. I'd better get started -- I'm curious to have a have look at that computer."

During the next 60 minutes working in the cramped confines, Swann connects fresh O2 bottles, replaces the scrubbers with new units and services the waste reclamation equipment. There is grease, dirt and moisture smeared across the front of his coveralls, and his face. He backs out of the cramped compartment, takes a clean rag out of his back pocket, and wipes off his face and hands.

"There, that should do it. Now let's crank this baby up and see how she runs."

He walks over to the ship's communicator on the wall and hits the button for a ship-wide channel. "This is Swann. I'm about to turn on the life support system to test it. So rest assured that the smell you are about to notice is not a dead Bashtu swamp rat in the ventilation system."

He turns on the system and checks all the gauges to make sure it is running properly.

*-----*​ 
Vargas rolls over in his bunk and, barely waking, mumbles, "Uhhh. I've smelled worse. . . a Sooly that didn't make port for four months. . . kind with the bad scrubbers. . . whew. . ."

*-----*​ 
Argent peers into the Cargo bay to watch some organized mayhem.

Vasilii seems to have arranged things well. Vasilii would retrieve prep and confirm cargo, the Doc would check the contents for accuracy, then Darishun would move it. A lot seemed to be disappearing down the cargo Lift. From memory the only thing down there was staterooms. Clearly someone had decided they didn’t need the full complement.

"This group even had initiative," Argent thinks. "First that Scout turns out to be a drive-engineer guru, now people were thinking ahead. Life was good. If only they would stop wailing that awful noise, it sounded like a Vargr in pain."

Backing out slightly he re-enters the room, making noise so as not to startle. "Well, how close to the invoices are we?"

Vasilii looks down to check while the others continue their merry way. "We're a solid third of the way through. So far we haven't found anything in the cargo that isn't in the invoices. We've had about a dozen alternate supplies. Doctor Talbek says that they are the same product, but they don't quite match the signed good. For example, the emergency building was produced by Sternmetal rather than LifeCo. The Sternmetal is a better product, but it's an indicative fault."

"So no problems?"

"So far, everything is going smoothly. Darishun says he has filled one of the forward staterooms so we'll be able to clear the corridors. With a couple of days heavy lifting, I will set up access routes so that all the cargo is accessible. According to the expected volume we shouldn't be quite this overloaded. It is difficult to guess, given the lack of organization on the original pack. I think we are probably 3 tons over our inventory. We won't know till everything has been cataloged."

"And how long till?"

"It's difficult to know. Possibly another solid day for three people. There is a limit to how quickly we can go. Only the Doctor and Darishun seem to have any medical skills, so they are the bottleneck. I've been listing the other deficiencies with the ship as they are brought to my attention. When would you like them presented?"

Argent bites back a response. "Now would be a good time. I'm hoping to have a delivery from groundside shortly."

"Perhaps it would be more efficient if you were to organize the cargo bay and I assist the gathering of supplies?"

Argent sighs. Being Captain was all glamour, first reading numbers curled around a slimy engine, now supercargo. Still, must remember efficiency. Some sleep would be good as well. Jump was only six hours away so better to just keep going till then.

"OK, Mr. McConnell is in the bridge talking to Sentry, perhaps you would like to join him?"

Vasilii turns to the Doctor and Darishun, "It's been a pleasure working with you, I leave you in the Captain's capable hands" and walks out to the bridge.

Argent turns to the other two. The Doctor was still working away, it looked as if he could keep going through a bulk freighter’s worth of medical supplies, and Darishun looked as if he was made of wood. Was he the only tired one here?


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter IV*​

*Date: 110-993*
*Place: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in orbit around Sentry.*​ 
Swann sits down at one of the bridge workstations and places his fingers lightly, almost reverently, upon the computer keyboard. "A Naasirka model 1bis," he thinks, appraising the machine. "Should be pretty basic. Too bad they didn't upgrade to a model 2 -- then they could have upgraded the sensors and comms for better range. Might as well be flying blind, deaf and dumb. Well, let's see what we can see."

He logs onto the ship's computer and starts searching through the OS. He quickly finds a tag under the fuel scoops saying they are sealed and should not be used. "Hmmmm. I'll have to ask Martha about that. We should really get that fixed. We might need to dip into a gas giant for an emergency refueling. So, let's take a look at the avionics."

Swann calls up the flight avionics system. All the controls appear to be in the green. He calls up the astrogation calculator to make sure it works OK. He first uses the system to determine the _Bray Keaven’s_ location. That checks out. Then he plots a standard course from their position in orbit around Sentry to the planet’s middle moon, Ruria. That appears to be correct. He then plots a jump route to Alief, and checks it against the ship’s last jump to that system from Sentry. "Close enough. That would get us in the neighborhood," he says to himself when the calculations come up. "OK, Astrogation looks good. I know the comm is working -- Argent was using it earlier. Let's check out the sensors.

"Hmmmm, only one ship within 15,000 kilometers of us. A far trader, the _Pirouette_, registered out of Sentry to a Captain Diana Staha. Guess she got pulled into this rescue mission just like us. I guess no one else wants to get close to us. Don't blame them -- they probably think we're contagious."

Swann rubs a hand across his face and sits looking at the terminal screen a while, thinking. "Well, I should probably take a look at that fuel scoop next. We might need those. And one of the turrets isn’t working. I don't know if we’ll need them on this mission, but I'd sure feel better knowing we can defend ourselves fully. I also remember seeing a big red X taped onto one of the low berths. I’ll look at that later, maybe when we’re in jump. Hopefully, we won’t need it right away, and I’ll probably need the Doc’s help with that, and he’s pretty busy right now."

Swann pushes a button on the ship’s communicator and calls down to the engineering room. Emile answers.

"Emile, this is Swann. Is Argent still down there with you?"

"Nope. Try the cargo hold."

Swann switches channels and pings cargo. A few moments later there is a reply: "Argent here."

Swann hesitates. "Do I call him ‘Captain’ or ‘Argent’ or what?" he thinks to himself. "We need to establish some protocol." He keys the communicator.

"This is Swann. I wanted to report in, let you know that the life support system and the computer system both check out. They’re good to go as far as getting us to Alief and back. While I was checking out the computer, I discovered that the fuel scoops are not working. I need to talk to Martha to find out what is wrong with them, and whether we can fix them. Is she down there with you?"

"I sent Martha to bed several hours ago. She could barely stand up. Is it really necessary to disturb her?"

"Well, I’d sure feel better having those fuel scoops working before we leave, if they can be fixed. We might need them to get back here in an emergency situation."

"OK, go ahead and wake her. Maybe she’s gotten enough rest. If you haven’t had a rest period yet, take one ASAP. Otherwise, go ahead and work on the fuel scoops. If you need anything further, check with Mr. McConnell or me. I’ll be checking systems elsewhere on the ship."

Swann punches in Martha’s room. "Martha, this is Swann. Sorry to wake you, but I have some questions. What’s wrong with the fuel scoops, and can they be fixed?"
*-----*​

_The ship screams as air whistles out of her stateroom. The Captain, his face dripping blood, coldly calls "Martha." She leaps for the vacc suit stand, looking past the Captain, out of the ship to an asteroid painted with a skull and crossbones. She feels small furry arms grab her feet before she can reach the suit and she slams into the floor. The Cold Voice calls again "Martha, are you OK?"_

Lying on the floor in her room, halfway towards her vacc suit with a quilt tangling her legs, she wakes up. The intercom pings again. "What’s wrong with the fuel scoops, and can they be fixed?"

"Ahmm, Captain said he didn’t believe in fuel scoops, he didn’t trust fuel we processed ourselves so there’s a shroud welded over the intakes. Reduces our drag coeff a fair chunk. He kept on threatening to sell the processors, apparently they are pristine and they’ve been mothballed so there’s no maintenance to do on ’em."

She scratches the sleep out of her eyes as Swann asks again, "So when did you last run the diagnostic?"

"I don’t think I ever have. Captain ran one every six months and he said it was OK. He was no Leonardo, so I wouldn’t really trust them without a full strip down. Why, I thought we were going to the fuelling depot at Alief?"

Swann sighs. Maybe she lived her whole life in Bray Corp, but he liked contingency plans. "OK, talk to you later."

*-----*​ 
Swann sits back in his chair, stunned into disbelief. "He didn’t believe in fuel scoops? He didn’t BELIEVE in fuel scoops?! He must've been mad," Swann thinks to himself. "It’s a good thing that captain is already dead -- otherwise, I’d have to kill him myself. To put his ship and his crew into that kind of danger was . . . was . . . what was the word? Reckless. Criminally reckless."

Swann rubs a hand across his face and stares at the Naasirka's screen, considering. "I’m pretty beat, but I wonder . . . do I have time for a quick session of Wizard War before I grab some sleep?"

_He didn't believe in fuel scoops . . . a shroud welded over the intakes . . . threatening to sell the processors . . . pristine . . . mothballed . . . no maintenance to do . . . Captain ran one every six months and he said it was OK . . ._

Swann bolts upright in his chair. "Damn it! I must be getting brain addled," he thinks. "That’s what going 18 hours without sleep will do to you. I should’ve thought of this sooner."

He jumps out of his chair and heads through the bridge access. In the darkened dayroom he brushes past Ian, who appears to be headed toward the bridge. He cuts across to the port side and starts down the companionway, past piles of cargo crates and through the iris valves toward the aft engine room and fuel scoops. On the way, he continues to consider the situation, his mind racing down the possibilities.

"Ah, maybe there was a method to the dearly departed Captain’s madness," Swann thinks. "There are very few reasons I can think of for a sane starship captain to deprive himself of a critical piece of machinery such as fuel scoops. And they all involve money.

"A, maybe he sold them as he’d threatened to do. But I doubt he could’ve done that without Martha knowing.

"B, he sealed them off so he could use the space to haul more cargo. There wouldn’t be much room if the processors are still there, but it would be enough to carry some small packages, especially if the contents were very valuable.

"Which brings us to C, smuggling. The fuel scoops, if inoperable, would make a perfect spot to carry contraband. And that would explain why he never let Martha run the diagnostic on the system. He didn’t want her to know what he was up to."

Swann enters the engine room, grabs a wrench off the toolrack on the wall, and heads to the port side fuel scoop and processor.

He passes Vargas beavering away at the power plant. Every now and again Vargas calls things like "Blue wire," and a wire would poke itself from behind a console for him to grab and wire in. Swann stops in shock -- A telekinetic onboard their ship. Frellin' mind readers preying on the helpless!

"Red Wire." This time, instead of the wire, a small furry head pops up, shaking its head. "It might have a yellow stripe down it." The little head ducks back behind the console.

Swann, shaking his head, moves toward the fuel processor. He needs sleep, but this is silly. Who expects animals helping with engineering!

He stands in front of the first suspect fuel processor. He starts unloosening the bolts to the processor’s maintenance hatch. "Well, let's just see what we can see here." With the controls clustered at the fore end, pipes leading out the back, a huge cylinder -- perfect for a volume replacement. Yes, it was all nicely sealed up and blinking the correct sequences. "Mmm. If it were smuggling, there should be a compartment somewhere," he thinks.

Feeling along the fore edge, a click warns him something is happening. Stepping back in time to notice a slight movement in the side, he catches the door before it swings back closed.

The compartment is a meter square and at least two meters deep. The old Captain must have run air vents into the processor because there is definitely conditioning in the space. Currently it held four small shrubs in racks under lights. The Captain was smuggling bonsai?

The four little orange trees are covered in blooms and have the knotted bark that Swann associates with a high–value bonsai. He isn't familiar with this particular breed or why the captain thought he must conceal them. But Swann knows bonsai were high–value cargo.

There was dust clogged all over the vent -- it hadn’t been cleaned for months. That explains at least why the air pump had been straining. If he had been more alert he would have spotted the oxygen lines going in. There was still something nagging at him, something he should know. What to do next?

First things first, he clicks the door closed and heads over starboard, through the cargo bay -- everyone still working away. Did nobody else sleep?

He arrives at the starboard processor and spots the oxygen lines. "Yes, this one was outfitted the same way." A decent search would have found the compartments. Swann had seen lots of better ways to hide things, but it should work, out here in the backwaters.

He opens the sealed compartment. There is no rack of lights. Peering inside briefly, with the aid of a small flashlight, Swann notices there are no plants, either. He hears footsteps on the deck behind him and quickly pulls his head out of the compartment, then pushes the small door shut.


----------



## Shadowdancer

"If you haven’t had a rest period yet, take one ASAP. Otherwise, go ahead and work on the fuel scoops. If you need anything further, check with Mr. McConnell or me. I’ll be checking systems elsewhere on the ship."

With that, Argent turns back to the hills of cargo containers. Stifling a yawn, he thinks he hears, well, some kind of singing. "Interesting," Argent thinks as he listens to Saro’s Vargr power ballads. "Wonder what he'd do with old Terran pirate songs?" Using the "singing," he locates the doctor, making sure he doesn’t startle or sneak up on Saro or the large sophont assisting him.

Standing up straight to stretch his back, Saro notices for the first time the pained expressions -- in the Virushi's case, he assumes that is a pained expression -- on all the other faces in the cargo hold.

Blushing slightly, he says, "I must apologize. When I get caught up in a task I often forget that others are around. I know that most sophonts don’t find the Vargr concepts of melody, counter–melody and anti–melody as fascinating as I do."

As he rolls his head slowly, alarming crackling noises emit from his neck. "Man, I’ll almost be glad when we jump. After that, there's no point in worrying about what we do and do not have; it’ll be moot, and we can all get some rest. I know I haven’t worked this long a shift in quite some time. But hopefully we’ll get finished here soon."

Darishun pauses for a moment to reply. "Yes, good doctor, I agree. We should do what we need to do while in this system as much as we can and rest later."

Saro turns back to his work and a few moments later, his face wearing a playful grin hidden behind some crate doors, starts to sing old spacer tunes.

"Heigh-Ho! Into space I go. All my creds spent on beer and tobaccy."

Darishun shakes his head sadly with a smile and then says, "Of course, a slight break for a snack would be appropriate. May I get you something from the galley, Doctor?"

The doctor stops singing for a moment. "Yes, something to eat would be fantastic, Mr. Darishun. Perhaps a couple of Go-Go chocolate energy bars, or something similar."

After Darishun shuffles out, the Doc starts right back in with his work. "The captain's gone insane, we'll never see home again. All my creds are spent on beer and tobaccy."

Darishun then plods up to the lounge in order to pick up Saro’s order and a few ration packs for a snack. He’ll munch on one or two before heading back.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Ian sits back in the bridge chair. Swann had been playing with the computer for a while, but the ex-Marine was alone on the bridge at the moment. "Lucky that, it’s nice when nobody overhears you grovel and beg."

First he organizes a ship’s boat organized with a pilot who was game to come up and drop off more supplies. Now that the ship was re-aired, none of the normal delivery people will touch it with a 10 foot docking sleeve. He checks that task off his to-do list.

Second, a friend in the armory is able to divert some "special" supplies up to him. There was a severe edict about shipping weapons to Alief and it had been a choice between work on the permit or work on the access to military hardware. He would rather be tried by 12 men, so there would be a batch of laser carbines coming up. _Check._

Thirdly, the list of "fitout" that was missing. He is able to source most of it. But some of the specialist merchant gear was proving difficult. What he needs is someone with connections in that field; otherwise they are going to be shipping short.

The iris valve slides back and Mr. Vasilii steps through. "The Captain thought I could offer some assistance with remedying deficiencies with our fitout."

A broad grin spread across Ian’s face. "Come over here and sit down, sir, I get the feeling that we are going to become very good friends."

*-----*​ 
An hour later McConnell commed the Captain. "I’ve got some good news, some bad news, and some very good news."

"Do tell?"

"Well, good news, the vast bulk of our fitout list is on its way up. A friend will be doing the delivery, it should arrive in about two hours, giving us five hours before jump to sit around and drink martinis. The bad news is that he refuses to hard dock with the _Keaven_ so someone will have to EVA to collect it."

"And the great news?"

"One of my friends is doing an upgrade of Gazelle patrol ships. He has assigned me to look after one of the ‘disposals.’ It doesn't belong to us, but there will be an even dozen laser carbines with kit coming up, and nobody has to pay for them."

"That is great news. Anything still outstanding on the list?"

"Well, there’s a fair bit of unimportant stuff. I was able to get a selection of Virushi Carbo-Bites which should help fuel Darishun. The only thing left that worries me is that I could only get one set of emergency iris openers that will work with our doors. If we lose power with the doors shut, it will be a nightmare opening them. I got half a dozen of a similar model, we may be able to modify them, it's worth a try."

"Important enough to stop us jumping?"

"I don’t think we’re battle ready, but I’m happy to jump."

Argent speaks again, his voice sounding much relieved "And do I have any money left?"

"We can talk about that during the jump. McConnell out."

Ian goes to his cabin to crash.



*-----*​

Argent turns back to the cargo bay; the mound didn’t seem to be any smaller. Darishun was muttering while working, his upper torso fully inside an imaging table. Faintly Argent could hear "Ah, Carbo-Bites again. I was hoping for a nice crate of those Eruil greens. Still, better than looking like poor bloated Risuil who didn't get any roughage for a year. What a mess he made when things finally started moving!" Darishun chuckles to himself at the memory and then continues his examination of the imaging table.

Argent leans back, grinning. If they are complaining about the food, morale must be better than he thought.


----------



## Shadowdancer

After stifling one too many yawns, Argent decides he’d better hit the rack. "Doctor, if you get to a point where you and Mr. Darishun feel you’re comfortable with the inventory before we jump, go ahead and get some sleep. We’ll have plenty of time to finish during jump. I have to hit the rack prior to departure."

"I’m going to try to get another three hours in, but if I have to, I’ll crash before then," the doctor replies to Argent, his eyes wide and unnaturally bright under the effects of his 10th caffeine-laden Javactose. "Let’s see what we can get done, Mr. Darishun."

"Yes, good doctor, let us see what we can do before we collapse. I would like to do as much as we can now given the gravity of the situation. I am a little tired, but there are things which we must do."

Argent departs from the cargo bay. He first tracks down Swann, who is inspecting the fuel scoops in the starboard engine room. "Mr. Hellinic, have you rested yet? If not, go get some sleep."

Swann rubs his hand across his face, then smiles. "This is one order I think I will have no problem obeying," he thinks. "These plants aren't going anywhere, and they won’t prevent us from leaving on time. I don’t like not having fuel scoops and processors, but I can’t do anything about that now. I’ll tell Argent and the others about this later. Right now, I’m going to bed."

Looking at Argent, he says, "OK, to bed it is."

Swann closes the small door to the hidden compartment and goes to his cabin to get some sleep. He sets an alarm to awaken one hour before time to jump.





*-----*​



Argent then goes to the bridge and contacts Martha and Vargas. "I hate to do this to you, but since you are the only two who have gotten any rest recently, I need you to off-load the equipment being delivered via EVA since the shuttle is refusing to hard dock. Hopefully it won’t take too long. If you need me, I will be in my cabin getting some sleep."

Argent then leaves the bridge and goes to his cabin. He sets the computer alarm to awaken him one and a half hours prior to departure and then goes immediately to sleep. After five tours in the Navy and then the Scouts, Argent has no problem getting to sleep quickly.

*-----*​ 
After assisting McConnell in the bridge, Vasilii makes the short journey to his quarters. Rubbing his eyes as he stumbles down the corridors he gets to his room and heads to the fresher. "My eyes burn and I'm tired." Vasilii has a look in the mirror and sees the red horizontal line across his eyes. "Looking at consoles and holodisplays too much. I better check on cargo."

After a quick face wash Vasilii heads to cargo. A quick yawn, then he enters the cargo hold. "Mr. Darishun (Vasilii does not know if that is his first name or last name), Dr. Talbek," Vasilii begins, "What’s the status of the cargo?" He yawns. "Excuse me. I’ve been thinking of retiring to my quarters for a few hours, but if you require assistance I can help."

"I’m going to head to bed in a few hours myself," Saro says. "The cargo is about one quarter double checked, so we won't even be close to done by the time we jump, even if we all worked on it until then."

Vasilii heads back to his cabin, barely making it into his bunk before falling asleep.

*-----*​ 
In the cargo hold, Saro says to Darishun, "Why don't you take your rest? I'm going to rest for a couple hours later, but I want to be awake for jump. Would you like me to wake you then?"

Darishun tilts his head for a moment as if thinking and then responds, "Ah, yes, perhaps you are right. I’ll finish this one crate, and I will go to sleep myself."

The Virushi finishes inventorying his current crate, stops by the lounge for another snack, and then plods off to his cabin. A short while later, muffled reverberations of some large beast snoring can be heard just outside his cabin door.

*Summary:*

1. The Bray Keaven is now six hours from departure.

2. Jump drives, hydrogen lines, life support, computer, sensors, and communications have been checked and cleared for departure.

3. Equipment has been ordered, but hasn't been delivered at this time. It will arrive in one hour. Crew will have to unload the shuttle bringing the equipment via spacewalk.

4. Vargas and Martha have rested. Everyone else is now asleep, except for Dr. Saro.

5. The cargo manifest is one/fourth double-checked and verified. It should be one-third double-checked by jump.


----------



## Broccli_Head

I'm interested in the former captain's smuggling op. What are those strange bonsai's and what is in smuggling compartment #2?


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> I'm interested in the former captain's smuggling op. What are those strange bonsai's and what is in smuggling compartment #2?



Never fear, all will be revealed. 

Although for the second compartment, that will take awhile. We are currently dealing with that in the actual game.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Date: 110-993
*
*Place: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in orbit around Sentry.*

Prior to the arrival of the supply shuttle, Ian awakens, gets dressed, and meets Vargas and Martha at the airlock to assist with the unloading. The transfer of the goods from the shuttle to the _Bray Keaven_ comes off without a hitch.​
Following the delivery of supplies, Vargas engages the _Bray Keaven’s_ maneuver drives and sets a course toward the jump rendezvous. Once the ship has built up momentum, he shuts down the drive and allows the ship to coast.​
With a number of checks complete, Vargas begins several built-in test routines in the hopes of running down any heretofore unnoticed problems with the M-Drive or power plant. The former Scout opens a Breakfast Baggy(tm) he'd scrounged from the galley after his rest break and begins picking through the oddly shaped and/or colored contents. Absentmindedly he offers a chunk of something to the beaker while watching the BIT readouts.​



*-----*​
​​Argent lies down to sleep, closing his eyes. Thirty seconds later his eyes spring open again. His muted alarmed chirps out a wake–up. But he had only just lain down. He drags his eyes open and confirms the time. Yes, some bastard had stolen the five hours he intended to sleep. He lies on the bunk for a moment marshalling his strength and then struggles upright.​
Hair still damp from the wake–up shower he staggers out into the crew passageway. Sticking his head into the cargo bay, he sees Martha and McConnell working at a new pile of cargo.​
"Hey Cap’n, you look like a bucket of spit warmed up. I thought you were going to catch up on some sleep?" McConnell still had the irreverent attitude of a long–service Marine. At least he was a willing worker.​
"So the cargo arrived OK. No problems with the EVA?"​
"No, it was a walk in the park. My buddy left everything tied nice and neat, the other guys cleared the starboard cargo lock, so it was just cash and carry. Did you have a preference for where you wanted the arms? They came in a transport crate which will make a decent gun locker. I was going to put them in my room unless you’ve got a better spot. Any way, Looks like we’ll have everything stowed for jump in about 20 minutes."​
"I’ll just do a walk through, then get back to you about the jump itself."​
Argent strolls out. He might be tired, but having emergency gear and a cheerful XO made the day seem a little less wearisome, and made the air smell sweeter. Or it could just be the new scrubbers.​
He steps onto the bridge and sits in the pilot’s chair. A quick systems check indicates that the M–Drive was off–line. He buzzes the engine room. "Argent here, is everything OK back there?"​
Another cheerful voice answers. "Yes indeedy. I was just going through a Stage 2 pre–flight. Without actually putting the beast through its paces, it looks like there’s a mild instability in thrust when maxed out. I’d look for a slight nose dip if you ever get the thrust near redline, other than that, we’re ship–shape and Glisten fashion."​
"So you’re happy with the drives?"​
"Well, happy is a strong word. We’re still overdue for annual maintenance, and I’d want to rip the entire thing down to parts before I’d be 100 percent convinced that we’re whole. But yes, I’m happy with them. So where do you want to go today?"​
"Alief seems to be the obvious target. I’ll wake everyone at J minus 30; I want everyone at stations for the jump. Not that I don’t trust the ship but . . . "​
"Sounds like good plan. Anyway, I’ll give you back the drives in about 5, I’ve kicked off the one-hour prelim for the jump and everything looks OK. Give me a bell at the half hour, talk to you then."​
"Have fun. Argent out."​
So what else was there? Drives were good, cargo was as checked as it was going to be, and life support seemed OK. Half an hour before the wake–up call, time to put the astro–comp through its paces.​


----------



## Shadowdancer

*We are currently experiencing technical difficulties. Please stand by.
*


----------



## Shadowdancer

Chapter V​ 
*Date: 110-993*
*Place: Aboard the Bray Keaven, at the relief fleet jump rendezvous, at the 100 plantery diameter limit from Sentry.*


The _Bray Keaven_ hangs in space at the rendezvous point with the other ships. Shuttles finally undock from the other ships, fleeing the immediate area; some with cargo there hadn’t been time to unload. The _Keaven_ is a noticeable area of calm; the first loaded, the crew had even worked a fair way through the inventory confirming cargo. Warning sirens sound aboard all the ships.

-----​ 
Half an hour earlier Captain Anderson, the Squadron Commander, had accepted a direct call from Captain Argent of the _Bray Keaven_.

"So how is it going, Argent? Is the thing really a crate unsafe to fly?"

Argent smiles a little when replying. "If I boarded it and did a safety inspection, it would get shut down within three minutes. It's unsafe, unsanitary and unspaceworthy."

"I can hear a ‘but’ coming up."

"Well, if it’s understood that I may abandon the jump if the drive doesn’t stay green, I’m game to try a jump. The engineer you picked for me has worked wonders, and the rest of the crew has the sense of urgency you hope for when lives hang in the balance. Yes, we’ll ship with you. If we don’t come out the other end, tell everyone we died with our helmets on."

"Good man. I’ll talk to you after the jump. Co–ords will be over in about 10, my chippie is having a hissy fit, he hasn’t done a squadron jump for a couple of years and he’s a little nervous. Everything’s fine, but it’s exactly what you’d expect for a scratch crew. Anderson out."

Argent turns from the comm. Well, it wasn’t Navy discipline, but as long as the job was done right, that was all that mattered. He glances at the jump co–ords he had worked out earlier. If the ones sent over didn’t match fairly close, he would send a warning; an hour’s delay to check figures would be much better than taking a walk to nowhere.

He hits the shipwide comm. "This is your Captain speaking. We expect jump in three zero minutes. I would like everyone at their stations and battened down five minutes pre. I don’t expect anything special, but I’ll feel happier fully manned. Argent out."

He triggers the half–hour timer on the jump drive and watches the row of green build up: Time to do some work.





-----​



Swann steps out of his fresher shower and starts throwing on some clothes. "I hate being late for a party," he says to himself, laughing. After pulling on his boots, he leaves his cabin and heads to his jump station -- the starboard gun turret.

-----​ 
Darishun shakes himself awake, glances at the comm panel, and then briefly considers going back to sleep. He then remembers that he isn’t on a Scout Service ship and decides that being up might be the better course of action. After checking his vacc suit and turning the atmosphere pressure and gravity back down to human standard, he waits a moment and then plods to the cargo bay to see if anything needs to be secured before jump.





-----​



Martha looks over at Vargas. Both of them had sealed their vacc suits five minutes ago as the hydrogen release dropped the temperature past human sustainable levels. The overpressure waves from the pump throbbed through their helmets, making normal communication impossible. He leans his helmet against hers and shouts. "IT’S OK?"

"YES."

Vargas looks over at the counter -- another minute to go before jump. The situation didn’t seem to be getting any worse. He looks longingly at the kill switch. Damned if they would jump again till he had given the pumps a solid workover. This was ridiculous.

_Spang!_

Another relief valve blew and resealed, making the chamber ring like a bell.

"It just isn’t natural," Vargas thinks. "Someone must have installed a part backwards." He looks again at the counter -- was the blasted thing stopped?

-----​ 
Argent sits in quiet splendor on the bridge and triggers the 10 second warning -- green lights flashed across the monitor. Starboard guns manned, engines green, astro tracking, everything was go. The engine room had been responding to questions with green/red lights, but maybe that was Bray Company policy when jumping. He looks over at Vasilii as the counter ticks down. "Where would you like to go today?" Not waiting for an answer, he flips a switch, dimming all the lights aboard the ship. He flips another; a warning siren sounds throughout the ship. Then he unlocks the cover over the button to engage the jump drives. Crossing the fingers on his left hand, he pushes the button with his right.

-----​ 
Space-time tore and the ship left the known universe.

-----​ 
Five minutes later Argent leans back from the console, another smooth jump on his record. He thumbs the intercom. "This is Argent. The _Bray Keaven_ has successfully entered jump space. Thank you, crew, for a smooth transition. Once we are secured from jump stations, I think we should all catch up on some sleep. Crew meeting in 12 hours to work out a timetable for the cargo inventory and restacking. Till then, good night all."

-----​ 
After the successful jump, Darishun boards the cramped lift once more, grabs another couple of Marine rations for snacks (Mmmm, Artosian Stew!), and then plods back to his cabin for another long nap

-----​ 
"Great, I just woke up," Swann thinks. "I’m not going back to sleep just yet. I'm too hungry for that." He heads toward the lounge to get something to eat. He also decides that the crew meeting in 12 hours will be the opportune time to inform the others about the smuggling compartments he found.





-----​



Vargas looks up at the speaker. They were still cinching a hydrogen line but everything seemed in control. Martha assured him that that the overpressure and throbbing was perfectly normal for the ship. The Captain seemed happy with the jump itself, but there was a definite problem. He couldn’t look at it until they emerged, but it wasn’t something they could brush over.

Finishing up the hydrogen line, Vargas turns to Martha. "If you don’t mind watching things here for a few minutes, I’m going to talk to Argent. If I’m not mistaken, that was our last jump until we can pull some serious maintenance."


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Date: 110-993
Place: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Alief.*

Prior to jump, Doc Saro had stationed himself in the lounge with a medkit, just in case someone was injured. After jump he starts to wander around chatting with everyone, getting a feel for their conditions, making sure that no–one is suffering any ill effects from jump. Jump sickness was one of the first indications of a misjump. Although everyone is very tired, most of the crew seems to be in decent shape. But the Doc is a little concerned about Swann.

Pulling Swann aside as discretely as possible Saro says, "Mr. Hellinic, I’m not one to give orders lightly, so consider this a strong recommendation by your friendly neighborhood ship’s doctor. Get some sleep. Now. If not sooner." He pauses and looks Swann steadily in the eyes, "You’ve done a great job so far, but this long day is starting to catch up with you and it’s not going to get better until you get some rest. I’d say at least six hours; more if possible."

Swann looks at Doc, a smile on his face. "Doc, I like the way you think. I’m just going to grab something to eat, and then I’m going straight to bed. And thanks for your concern. You’ve been hard at it, too, and have done a great job organizing and sorting all those medical supplies. You should take your own advice and get some rest, too."

Doc nods his head. "You are right about that. I'm headed to the Land of Nod soon myself. Doctor’s orders, don’t ya know." Grinning, the Doc heads off to his cabin. He places his medkit where he can grab it quickly if need be and then sets his personal comm to wake him up in six hours. Settling back on the bed he closes his eyes and lets the velvet darkness envelop him gently.

After a quick snack, Swann also returns to his cabin and goes back to sleep after setting an alarm to awaken him in eight hours.

-----​ 
Vargas walks onto the bridge, vacc suit helmet in hand. "Argent, assuming we make it out of jump OK, there's no way we can do this again without a lot of work on the J-Drive. There is no reason I know of why anyone needs to bathe in hydrogen or have their eardrums raped on a regular basis. Martha and I can start work as soon as we drop out, if that’s alright with you."

Argent replies, "Not my idea of fun either, Vargas. I would have rather had the ship go through maintenance first personally. We hopefully should have the necessary downtime once we reach Alief, so plan on doing so. We need to make sure fleet command knows not to designate us as a jump–capable ‘ambulance’ while we do the repairs, though."

"Also, do you plan on setting a watch up here while we're in jump ’cause I can cover it since I’ve gotten some rest."

"I’ll set up a more formal watch schedule at the meeting later. Go change and grab something to eat. Come relieve me when you’re ready, sometime in the next two hours."

Vargas nods. "Right, got it." The former Scout was soon back in his cabin, vacc suit plugged in for charging. Rusti clambers up onto his shoulder, then he heads out in the direction of the galley.

-----​ 
Back on the bridge, Argent looks at Vasilii. "I think you can be relieved as well. Go get some rest and something to eat before the meeting."

While waiting for Vargas to relieve him, Argent spends the time going over every gauge, monitor and readout, making sure everything is OK aboard the ship. Once Vargas returns, Argent then starts wandering the ship to check on everything, making note of what needs to be where and what other problems can be worked on during the week in jump. After those two hours, he grabs a meal from the lounge, then retire to his cabin for some more sleep and then some exercise in the confines of the ship. In the last few hours before the meeting, Argent continues his review of the ship, then has another meal.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter VI*​ 
*Date: 110-993
Place: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Alief.*

Vasilii lies in his bed digesting his snack and staring at the wall unable to sleep. Something was wrong and it was nagging at him. Something offended his sense of order. He was tired and should be able to just close his eyes and drift off, but he couldn’t settle.

Eventually he gives up the struggle to sleep and staggers upright. He may as well put the time to something useful.

Everything was as it had been left. The small clear space in the front that they had been using as a work area. Small cargo he had stacked waiting for one of the medical people to go through was port side. Large cargo that couldn’t be moved elsewhere was off starboard, the three imaging tables looming over the other large goods. Hard to pack around, they stuck out.

And they were what were bugging him.

He walks over to them thoughtfully and looks at them from different directions. Now that he was looking, it was obvious. Two of them had a single supporting pillar; the third had an additional leg at the front. "Oh well," he thinks. "Just a design difference, nothing to worry about." He kicks the leg lightly as he turns away and feels it splinter under his shoe.

Leaning down he sees the plastic of the leg has shattered from the contact, revealing the interior. The inside of the leg seems to be made of pliable putty. It has deformed from the contact. He prods it; it has a texture like a child’s play dough. Something was very wrong. The leg wasn't a support, the covering was fragile. The extra leg is 50cm in cross section and 80cm high.

"What is this stuff? Sculpture clay? Well, I better check the owners manual for this cargo container."

Vasilii walks over to a computer console. He checks the ships library and searches for the cargo container manufacturer’s site and looks for that particular cargo container model number. He troubleshoots through the site to determine if this is a manufacturer’s design on this specific container or any of its container variations. He takes his time.

"Hmmm, that's interesting."

After a couple of minutes he looks up from the console. BioGen Technologies was the supplier of all three imaging tables. They had also supplied a fair selection of the other cargo, and they had been shipped aboard in four containers from the factory.

Nothing seemed too unusual about the shipping. One of the airvans had a power fluctuation and spent an hour undergoing road–side repairs. The delay meant that its cargo was in a later shuttle flight than the others. On arrival, the container numbers matched up. No indications of any problems.

After some thought he browses through the records a little further and finds the serial numbers of the supplied items. It appears the tables had sequential serial numbers: 2178–0039, 2178–0040 and 2178–0041. He searches for a little while and finds the numbers on builder’s plates on each table. These were definitely the tables sent up, 0040 had the extra leg.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Vasilii is perplexed. "I hate to raise an alarm about what this substance is without knowing what it is. Captain Argent has enough problems without me giving him a new one. Perhaps Dr. Talbek can do a chemical analysis on the putty. If the substance is of any danger I better notify the Security Officer as well."

Vasilii walks to the comm console. "Dr. Talbek and S.O. McConnell, this is Kugiikiishshi." Vasilii waits for a response.

-----​ 
"What the hell, we’re in jump space, aren't we?" is Ian’s first thought on interpreting the merchant's accent. "If it were something serious, we'd probably be dead already."

He keys the comm unit. "What’s up. Mr. Kugiikiishshi?"

-----​ 
Through the thick veil of sleep that covers him, Saro faintly hears his name issuing from the comm speaker. Groaning, he considers turning over and pretending he didn't hear it but a moment later he rolls himself up on the edge of his bed and answers the page in a voice thick with sleep.

"Mmm. Doc here. Wha’s goin’ on?"

-----​ 
"Can you please attend main cargo. I would like you two to have a look at something."

-----​ 
Doc stumbles his way towards the cargo bay, rubbing his eyes, wishing for a nice refreshing cup of caffeinated beverage — or better yet, another day or two of sleep. Finally waking up enough to put on a more professional front as he walks into the bay, he sees Vasilii standing by one of the imaging tables.

"Good morning, noon, or night, whichever it is, Mr. Kugiikiishshi. What is it that you need me to take a look at?" Saro nods towards McConnell as he sees him enter.

-----​ 
Ian makes his way down to main cargo, straightening his tunic as he goes. Entering the bay, he sees Vasilii standing by one of the imaging tables and Doc Saro looking quizzically at him. "The Doctor has certainly looked better." McConnell thinks, surmising too much caffeine and not enough sleep. "Got to keep an eye on him. Can’t have him crashing when things get tough."

Vasilii addresses the two men. "Please have a look at this cargo container," he begins. "I noticed this container has an extra leg. Inside the leg is this substance. Can either of you help me find out what this stuff is? Dr. Talbek, I was hoping you could do a chemical analysis on this stuff before we remove all of it from the container. S.O. McConnell, in your service have you ever come across such materials?"

Doc bends over and looks at the substance. Reaching into a pocket of his utility coverall, he pulls out a hygienic disposable glove and pulls it on over his hand. As Ian waits for Doc to pull on his gloves, he takes a close look. He searches his memory to see if anything rings a bell. Doc reaches for the substance, about to dip two fingers into it in order to pull away a sample.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Staring at the table, a couple of things immediately spring to Ian’s attention. The joins where the facing was added are very poor; the materials are clearly different. He peers closer. The rest of the device it was installed into is well made; only this one brace showed the shoddy workmanship.

The striations in the putty also trigger a memory and he hunts through his mind for where he has seen it. The closest thing he can remember is a child’s toy called plasticine, a modelling clay that the corporals used in basic training to represent explosives.

He freezes. The doctor pulls his gloves on and reachs to take a sample. McConnel restrains his arm. "Doc, I don’t think that’s such a good idea."

What could they do? The more he thought about it, the more likely explosives seemed to be the answer. "Mr. Vasilii, was this device delivered here straight from the factory?"

"Yes, Security Officer. There was a small delay when the vehicle needed some repairs but it was only an hour late in arrival."

McConnell’s training and experience have him convinced it is a terrorist device of some form. He doesn’t have any real demolitions experience, but if the entire leg is filled, it seems like a lot of explosive. He informs the others of his concerns.

Vasilii says, "As this may be an explosive, it would be advisable to inform the Captain as it is a threat to the ship. I hope someone on board has the know-how to deal with this stuff. I’ll contact the captain straight away."

Vasilii walks over to the comm. "Captain Argent, this is Kugiikiishshi." He awaits a response.

-----​ 
Argent wakes with a start from the sound sleep he was in to the whine of the intercomm chime and the message from Kugiikiishshi. After taking a few moments to adjust to his surrounding's again, he answers the intercomm, stiffling a yawn. "Argent here."

"Can you attend main cargo, we have a problem that will interest you. Please come as quick as possible. Kugiikiishshi out."

"On my way. Be there in a few moments." Argent shuts down the intercomm and quickly puts on his flight suit and boots. After swallowing a couple of glasses of water — and splashing some in his face — he heads out for the cargo bay.

-----​ 
Vasilii checks the computer data banks for information on explosives. He tries to find information useful to determine if the substance is an explosive and what can be done (if anything) to disable it.

-----​ 
When the Captain arrives, Vasilii explains his findings and Ian’s suspicion that the substance is an explosive. Argent mumbles a few curses while Kugiikiishshi speaks.

"I would recommend blowing the crate out the airlock," Vasilii says, "however with us in jump space that may no longer be an option. Captain Argent, do you know if any of the other crew are trained in the use of explosives?"

"As hastily as this mission was put together, we may be doing some in-house training," Argents says. "Don’t move the equipment; the moment it was put down it could have triggered some sort of pressure–sensitive trigger similar to a land mine."

Argent moves to the intercomm. "Mr. Hellenic, Ms. Smythe, to the cargo bay immediately."

As the two crewmembers arrive, Argent starts speaking. "Mr. Hellenic, as an ex-belter, at some point you should have had some experience with explosives. Dr. Talbek has found something that isn’t quite right, to say the lease. We need you to see if you have any ideas on what it is and how to disarm it. Ms. Smythe, assist him with whatever you can do to disarm it. If we can’t disarm it, see if we can move it to the airlock so we can eject it as soon as we leave jump space and find out when it will blow if we have to minimize impact."

He then turns to McConnell. "Mr. McConnell, we need to find out if there are any other surprises now. You, Mr. Kugiikiishshi, Mr. Darishun, and if you need him, Dr. Talbek need to go through everything else we have and locate any other possible problems.

"Doctor, I want you to assist Mr. Hellinic and Ms. Atkins if you have any knowledge on the workings of the table to which the device has been attached. That should be your top priority. Assist Mr. McConnell when we get the device disarmed.

"Mr. Vargas and I will search the rest of the ship.

"Everyone, needless to say the meeting we have scheduled later is postponed for the moment. Top priorities are to disarm this device and find out any other surprises we might have waiting for us. If we can discern from the search who did this, fine, but we need to make sure we survive first. Any questions or comments?"


----------



## Broccli_Head

It makes me wonder who would want to blow up the ship.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Swann rubs a hand across his face, considering the table. "If it didn’t explode during handling and the shifting of the cargo, that should rule out any type of proximity fuse or inertial trigger. The biggest concern is if it is set to some type of timer. As far as searching for more surprises in the remaining cargo, I suggest starting with anything that was shipped with this table."

No one else says a word. Argent looks around at those gathered in the cargo bay, then says, "I’ll be on the bridge or searching the ship. Mr. McConnell, I want hourly progress reports. Mr. Hellinic, I want reports as time and progress permits." With that, Argent heads for the bridge.

Swann walks over closer to the table, his mind racing. He kneels down close to the fake leg and starts looking at it from all angles. His first priority is trying to determine what type of explosive
it is, and if there is some sort of timer and/or detonator connected to it.

Still rubbing his tired eyes, the Doc yawns again. "Explosive, huh?" he thinks. "It better be . . . if this turns out to be nothing more a chewy candy center, I'll laugh myself silly. Say, I wonder . . . "

Doc picks up his handcomp and starts scrolling through the double-checked inventory, looking to see if a chem sniffer/detector was packed on board. As he searches his comp, he calls to Vasilii, "Mr. Kugiikiishshi, can you run through the manifests that we haven’t double-checked yet? Look to see if we’re supposed to have any sort of chemical scanner in our cargo. If we find one, we can use that to check what this stuff is, and to help search the rest of the ship for any more."

Vasilii thinks for a few seconds then mentions, "We do have image scanners listed on the cargo inventory one of which is in working order. Is it possible to use this device on the substance? Perhaps with a little modification we can determine the chemical composition. Can we use the image scanner for that purpose?"

Swann, without turning from his examination of the device, says, "A chemical sniffer would be good, if we have one. But I wouldn’t want to run it through any type of scanner, except as a last resort. The imaging process might detonate the explosives."

Swann continues his examination.

Vasilii, although extremely tired, gets to work on the inventories and the cargo examination.

The external casing, where it is cracked open, doesn’t appear to be connected to the "putty" itself, Swann observes. He recognizes the mottled gray color: it’s standard low–yield explosive used for mining and demolition. It’s common wherever people dig holes in the ground and easy to get hold of.

As to how it might be set off, he can’t tell. There is no indication from the opening he can see whether it is some way of transporting explosives or a bomb itself, whether it’s a pressure trigger, timing device, booby trapped or what.

The trigger could be absolutely anything. There may be a chip/microphone waiting to hear a special word/conversation. There might be a tamper switch. It could be time triggered. There may be time–delayed motion triggers.

Sweat starts to pour down his face. This much explosive would probably be enough to wreck the Keaven and kill all aboard if it went off inside. His choices boiled down to three: would he try and defuse it in position, try and minimize the effect then defuse it, or just minimize the effect? Was it a decision he could make alone? Someone else might know a good way of dampening the blast.

He triggers the intercom, "Captain, may I talk to everyone." He thinks about the possible speech recognition trigger. "In the crew lounge, please."


----------



## Shadowdancer

A few moments after leaving the cargo bay, Argent arrives on the bridge, surprising Vargas.

"Vargas, we have a problem. Vasilii has discovered a possible explosive device attached to one of diagnostic tables in the cargo bay. The rest of the crew will be searching the cargo bay for other surprises and disabling the current device.

"We get to search the ship. You start aft, I’ll start forward. We need to find anything that seems would be out of the ordinary and try to identify it. Don't try to disarm or move it, just note it and let me know what and where it is. Mr. Hellinic as an ex-Belter appears to be our demolitions expert and should be the one to disarm it. Any questions?"

"Not so much a question as an idea. If there’s a way to move the device, I suggest moving it into an airlock and taking it down to vacuum. Without an atmosphere, the device can’t create the concussion required to damage the ship. Probably should put some shock isolation between it and the deck also; landing gear chocks, cargo pallet, something like that. What do you think?"

-----​ 
McConnell almost snaps off a salute and replies "Aye aye SIR!" when Argent leaves. After a moment to see that Vasilii and Talbek were already starting to look at their manifest lists and other containers, particularly for any scanners/snifters, Ian heads toward the comm to rouse the Virushi/

Keying the comm, Ian says, "Darishun! Please report to the cargo hold immediately. We have an emergency that requires an examination of the cargo."

After a few beats, a sleepy sounding, and oddly deep and resonant voice that was entirely at odds with the voice that Ian remembered coming from the massive sophant responds. "Yes? Mr. McConnell is it? What seems to be the problem?"

Stifling a curse and a fervent desire to be back on a ship where people simply followed orders, Ian responds, "Darishun, there appears to be a possible bomb in one of the imaging tables. We need to inventory the cargo for other possible problems."

Surprisingly, Darishun simply replies, "I will be down shortly, Mr. McConnell."

A few minutes later, the Virushi’s massive head pokes around the corner. Strangely, Darishun’s voice has returned to its normal soft and barely audible tone/level. After asking a few questions and briefly examining the table from a distance, Darishun remarks, "I lifted/moved a couple of the tables earlier without any problems. I did not notice anything at the time."

Darishun continues. "I sincerely hope that none of the other ships have received similar cargos. I do not understand this sort of behavior, and this sort of thing sincerely makes me fear for the continued existence of your species and the Third Imperium."


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter VII*​*Date: 110-993
Place: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Alief.*

After everyone assembles in the crew lounge, and after Captain Argent gives him the floor, Swann faces the group. "Well, the substance inside the imaging table leg is indeed a type of explosive. There are two possibilities I see.

"First, it could be a bomb meant to kill one of us, or all of us, or at least to stop the medical supplies from reaching Aleif. This, of course, provides the greatest immediate threat to us, and it’s probably prudent that we proceed under this assumption.

"However, it could be intended for someone, or some group, on Aleif. The system is interdicted to keep the various countries from importing high tech weapons to use to wage war against each other. I don't know if this type of explosive is banned, but it probably is. Someone could be using this little relief mission as an opportunity to smuggle some banned items onto the planet. That’s why I think we need to check any other equipment that was shipped with this imaging table. Whoever attached the explosives to the table may have added some other surprises to the rest of the shipment.

"But as I said, for now I'm assuming that we have a live bomb on board, and we need to take steps to disarm it and to minimize any damage it might do if it goes off before it can be disarmed.

"We should move it, if we can, to an isolated area. I know that won't be easy since we are in jump. And we need find some way to dampen the effects of any explosion. The first thing I will try to determine is if it can be moved without triggering it. I’ll look for a triggering mechanism and a detonator. But they may be hidden inside the leg containing the explosives."

Argent says, "Agreed. Let’s ascertain if we can safely move the machine first before attempting to disarm. Vargas has suggested moving it into the airlock, which should, hopefully, give us some more protection. If we can, we should also look at reinforcing those doors as well.

"If/when we can get it safely moved to the airlock, let’s get it disarmed if we can. If not, as soon as we exit jump we'll jettison it from the airlock and hope it doesn't blow too close to any of the fleet ships.

"As to if we are covertly smuggling anything aboard, that could be taken two ways. The fleet could innocently be smuggling similar items and needs to be warned after we emerge.

"Another option could be the whole plague on Alief could be a fabrication by some group or groups known or unknown to cover the opportunity to move in a large amount of interdicted equipment and weaponry to the factions on the planet. We could be 'mules' to display an air of innocence. Control the information getting out of a location and you can do anything."

Looking in Darishun’s direction, Argent continues, "Unfortunately, regardless of the high ideals the Imperium strives to display, the ugly truth is that even the Imperial government isn’t above using 'dirty tricks' to gain control of a situation. They just layer it in so much bureaucracy that it is almost impossible to prove it. With 11,000+ worlds and countless client states under its influence, anything is possible. That, and true human nature in the millennia that we’ve been considered 'civilized,' has barely progressed past the primate stage when you get right down to it.

"At this point, all we can and should do is focus on the situation at hand. One, let’s get the device moved if possible and disarmed. Two, get a list of all other little surprises in the rest of the cargo and on the rest of the ship."

Darishun cocks his head to one side as if in thought, and then softly says, "Perhaps, we should also visually and audibly record everything we do to disarm the bomb along with our subsequent searches. Then, we could place the recordings in a very resilient container along with an emergency beacon from one of the spare vacc suits. If we place the container far away from the cargo hold (as practical), there’s a chance that the container will survive and be found if we are not.

"Also, the recordings may prove helpful to the other ships of the relief fleet even if we do survive as they may need to know how to discover and disarm similar bombs.

"On another thought, perhaps we should all put on any protective clothing that we may have. Such clothing may help provide some protection against shrapnel from a small blast — assuming that the ship survives."

Turning to Swann, "Good Belter, I would be honored to help you with the table if you need it. I know nothing of such devices, but my arms are at your disposal."

Vargas raises his hand. "You might want to consider the fact that the imager has been moved any number of times already, including by me while orbiting Sentry, when looking for booby traps and detonators. Too many gimmicks increases the chances of a premature detonation, assuming the real target is on Alief, so whoever did this likely kept it simple. Just a thought."

Dr. Saro speaks, "I’m not that familiar with explosives, so let me ask this. If we determine the composition of the compound, would it be possible to render it inert by exposing it to counter compound, so to speak?" Swann indicates that it might be possible.

Darishun looks at the captain pointedly and comments, "Perhaps, we should move to disarm the bomb with some alacrity: the bomb may have been set to detonate shortly after jump.

"If the bomb detonates now, there will be nothing to arrive at Alief within a reasonable time period, and the fleet may just think that we misjumped badly. Also, the crazed individual who placed the bomb may have had the foresight to set a relatively short timer on the theory that the longer the fuse, the more of a chance that the bomb will be discovered."

"Agreed, Mr. Darishun," Argent says. "If there are no more comments, we all have work to do. Let’s get on with it. Keep me appraised on a regular basis."

Vasilii quickly adds, "I agree that our main concern will be the disarming of the device and finding any new devices. I’ll get to work on checking all the other cargo containers right away. I’ll need a hand though, who can assist me? I’ll be in main cargo in 15 minutes."

Vasilii goes to his stateroom and puts on his flak jacket. "Wearing a flak jacket with an explosive on the ship in jump space," he thinks. "It couldn’t possibly get any worse."

Darishun plods off to his cabin to retrieve his flak jacket, which he believes may provide some protection from shrapnel, assuming that the bomb (or any booby traps) doesn’t destroy the ship. He then moves to assist Swann with disarming the bomb in any way possible, mainly by providing muscle to move things or a dexterous pair of hands.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Nice speech by the Captain. Is that a player? Did he really say that?


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Nice speech by the Captain. Is that a player? Did he really say that?



Yes, and yes.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Swann goes to his cabin to get his flak jacket, proceeds to the cargo hold to meet up with Darishun and Martha, then starts examining the explosives again. He squats down in front of the table to have a closer look at the leg.

First thing to consider is, if it was placed there by someone who really knew what they were doing, they were all going to die anyway. So he may as well take some risks.

He looks back at Darishun and Martha. "Right, may as well start. Martha, could you get me a couple of meters of non–conductive string? Darishun, would you rock one of the other tables slightly, so we can get an idea of their weight?"

He watches as Darishun strains to lift the enourmous device. Well, that isn’t going to work. Darishun ambles over. "I’m afraid it's too weighty at the moment. I won’t be able to lift it unless we dial the gravity down a little."

Swann thinks about it a little and decides that he doesn’t want to make any major changes at the moment.

Martha arrives back, and she and the Virushi watch a master at work. The entire time Swann works, he’s talking out loud into the comm. Eventaully he starts cutting the casing back away from where it has already cracked. "Still no connection between the case and the explosive. The casing seems to be a quickly fabricated covering and not an integral part of the device."

Eventually he cuts the casing almost totally clear on one side. "Choices. I can either dig into the explosive, and try and bore through to find out how big the bang would be. Each bit removed is one that won’t go off. Alternatively, I can keep removing the casing and looking for the detonators. Martha, would you throw a coin, please? Heads for the casing."

After a while he hears her hesitant voice. "The coin says heads."

"Oh well, I think the coin is wrong. I’ll start digging the explosive out. Could someone get me a plastic spoon and some bowls?"

Shortly after that Swann is calmly and smoothly digging the explosive out and pilling it up in a kitchen bowl. "That’s the third spoonful. Swap bowls. Can someone take this bowl, wrap it tightly and put it somewhere a long way from here? I’ll keep digging."

By the twelvth bowl, a good third of the explosive has been removed and Swann is getting down to the center of the device. "Oh, what have we here?" A wire ending in a small round ball is exposed to view. "Yup, they are defiitely cheap skates. The pastic is standard mining, the dets are standard electric dets. It’s all shelf gear. Cheap, too. That makes me very hopeful. It looks like this is definitely a bomb rather than a means of transfer. It is also a cheap one.

"We’ve been focusing fairly hard for the last half hour. I think it’s time for a cuppa. Let’s adjourn to the lounge."

-----​ 
Martha sips her Chocolate Mocca while Swann and Darishun chat. Darishun questions Swann about explosives and their usage; Swann answers, a little distracted. Vasilii comes in and sits down.

"So did the walk through find anything interesting, Mister Kugiikiishshi?" Martha asks.

"Indeed it did. I knew that it was a mistake to rush all the cargo aboard while the crew was still on its way up. There’s a pair of starship weapons right at the back of the cargo bay. It was only because we clambered over everything that we found them. It appears that someone is shipping arms. They didn’t even try to hide them."

"A missile launcher and a pulse laser, right?"

"That’s right, how did you know?"

"While I was working on the port turret, I had to dismount them. Once the turret is working again, I’ll put them back out there. Didn’t you know?"

"No I didn’t. I know that the captain has been worried about our lack of a turret. I don’t think he’s aware that we’ve got the guns to put in them."

"Sorry, I thought everyone knew."

Swann stands up. "Everyone ready, let’s get back to it. Oh Mr Kugeeky, have you found anything interesting on the ship yet?"

"No I haven’t." He spared a pained look at Martha. "Nothing interesting at all."

The explosives team troops back to the cargo bay.



-----​

Swann wipes the sweat from his brow. This was painstaking work, and the flack jacket just made it hotter. Still, they were definitely getting there. He had removed the vast bulk of the explosive and revealed a small black box connected to a dozen electric dets. There was a large external button that he expected had been pressed to arm the device, but there didn’t seem to be any method of disarming.

He thinks about it some more. It wouldn’t do any real harm if the device went off and all the dets fired, because there were no explosives nearby. "Martha, can you build me a small box to contain this thing and we’ll let it go off? Preferably something we can evacuate to reduce the blast."

She returns shortly with a 20cm cube of cabin wall. The component walls served well as impromptu building equipment. "I figure that if I take it into an airlock and evactuate before the lid is sealed, it will be OK."

Half an hour later, they have a small metal box with the trigger from the bomb inside it.

"Well, I don’t feel comfortable cutting into the trigger or removing the dets. This way, whenever it decides to trigger, the worst that happens is it will kill the box." Swann starts taking off his flack jacket. "We’re just luck it was a shoddy, quick piece of work. If the builder had had time or expertise, we would have all been dead long since. I’ll go and report to the captain that this particular bomb isn’t a problem any more. Where did you guys put the explosive?"

Darishun enthusiastically shakes his head from side to side in a bobbing motion and softly exclaims, "Well done, Swann! And, with this excellent box that Martha has provided, I’m sure that we’ll all be much healthier when this device goes off."

Continuing in a more somber tone, "Perhaps we should put the box in the port airlock, after we remove the rest of the cargo piled there? It seems close to the low berths, but better those than the life support systems!

"What do you think about the explosives? Scatter the bowls so as to minimize any possible explosions? Make little boxes for each?"

Swann smiles up at Darishun. "Putting the box in the port airlock sounds like a good idea. I believe we should put the bowls of explosives in the starboard airlock."

Darishun cocks his head quizically and says: "Starboard airlock? Near the life support systems and computer? Is that wise? Are the explosives ‘safe’ now? If so, or even if not, perhaps in the air raft compartment?"

Swann considers what Darishun said. "The explosives are safe as long as there is not another explosion or charge of some sort to detonate them. But placing them in the air raft dock might be safer, just in case. It also will allow us to avoid having to move the cargo out of the starboard air lock."

Swann then calls Argent on the ship’s comm to update him. "Captain Argent. This is Swann. We’ve finished disabling the explosive device. It was pretty crude and hastily constructed, just a detonater and the plastique. We’ve placed the detonater into a small box which should contain most of the explosion if it should go off. We are going to place that in the port airlock until we finish jump. The plastique is divided between several bowls, which we will place in the air raft dock until we finish jump."

Swann then rubs a hand across his face, considering how to broach this next subject. "There’s something else I need to tell you about. It’s not life-threatening, but you should be aware of it. I discovered it before jump, but since it wasn’t a pressing matter and things were so hectic, I decided to wait to inform you. Now that things have settled down somewhat, I guess now is as good as time as any. If you will please meet me in the port engine room by the fuel scoops and processors, I’ll explain further."

Swann goes to the engine room and waits for Argent. When the captain arrives, he reveals the smuggled bonsai trees.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Aha! The bonsai trees!

Can't wait to unravel that mystery.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Argent is in the middle of the search forward when Swann’s call comes in. "Good work, Mr. Hellinic. As soon as we leave jump, we’ll open the airlocks and get rid of the explosives just in case. Anything else?"

Swann then rubs a hand across his face, considering how to broach this next subject. "There’s something else I need to tell you about. It’s not life–threatening, but you should be aware of it. I discovered it before jump, but since it wasn’t a pressing matter and things were so hectic, I decided to wait to inform you. Now that things have settled down somewhat, I guess now is as good as time as any. If you will please meet me in the port engine room by the fuel scoops and processors, I’ll explain further."

Argent rolls his eyes. What now? "On my way." He hits the comm again. "Mr. McConnell, meet me in the port engine room, please. Argent out."

Argent arrives in the engine room just ahead of Ian and they look in the fuel scoops at Swann’s discovery. "Great," Argent says, "First chemical, now biological smuggling. What next?

"Swann, go take a break, then head to the bridge. I want to get some sort of regular watch–keeping going if we can, and I need to put you in the rotation."

Argent walks to the nearest intercomm. "Argent to Dr. Talbek. Doctor, I hate to do this to you but you might want to bring your bag of tricks to engineering. We've got a possible biologic contamination in here, and I’d like to know if it was part of the problem at Alief."

-----​ 
"Biological? WTF is going on aboard this cockamamie ship?!" Doc Saro thinks. He hits the intercom and replies, "OK Mr. Argent. I’m going to grab my vacc suit and my ‘bag o’ tricks,’ as you put it, and I’ll be right down. Got any info for me right now, to give me some idea what I’m up against?"

"I think you can leave the vacc suit," Argent says, "Mr. Hellinic discovered some sort of plant in the fuel scoops and processors that it appears the former captain was smuggling. If there is something infectious coming from them, we are all probably infected through the closed circulation of the ship’s life support system. I’d like to find out if these plants could be connected to what’s happening on Alief."

"OK, I’ll grab some things and be right there." Saro packs up some chemical testing material, some plastic baggies and whatever else he thinks is necessary and heads to engineering.

-----​ 
Argent switches comm channels. "Argent to Smythe. Martha, report to engineering now."

When he arrives in engineering, Saro says, "So what do we have? What’s this plant that’s giving us all the heartaches? Botany really isn’t my specialty, but I’ll give it a go."

When Martha arrives, Argent asks her to look in the fuel scoops and processors. "How long have the fuel scoops and processors been down like this? Were they like this prior to the ship’s last landfall at Alief?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

Swann heads toward the crew lounge. "I am getting hungry after all that demolitions work," he thinks to himself. "Wonder if there’s anything good left to eat? Or if there’s anything left to eat, with that Virushi on board."

Swann chuckles to himself. "That Darishun is quite an interesting fellow. Pretty sharp, too — he had some good suggestions about the explosives."

Arriving in the lounge, Swann heads over to the storage compartment for the rations. He opens the door and pokes his head inside. "Hmmm, let’s see what we can see. Miip stew. No, I had that yesterday. Or was it earlier today? Adukgin goulash. Kukalu casserole. What is in this stuff?" He checks the ingredient labels on some of the packages. "Just as I thought. These are all the same — they just have different names. Well, I guess it's the casserole. And some groatberry cobbler for dessert."

Swann heats his choices in the processor, then sits down to eat them along with a HavaCola. As he eats, he begins to hum, then softly sing, some neo–retrorock classics: "Jailbait, jailbait, messin’ with them is like messin’ with your fate. Jailbait, jailbait, . . . "

He finishes his meal and discards his trash in the refuse collector. He leaves the lounge and heads toward the bridge, still singing quietly to himself: " ’Cos girl there's no turning back. You’ve done crossed the Rubicon . . . "

As he walks, he thinks over the events since coming aboard the Bray Keaven. "I still think that bomb was meant for someone on Aleif. Someone saw a brief window of opportunity open, and decided to take it. Sloppy job, though. I wonder who is was meant for? Was it meant for someone who would be using the imaging table, or was the ‘leg’ meant to be removed and the bomb transported somewhere else by agents already on the planet. Or maybe someone else serving in the relief armada. Or . . . " Swann stops in mid–stride, his song forgotten. "What if someone on this ship was planning to use the bomb when we reach Aleif?"

Swann resumes walking, and singing, and thinking. "Hmmmm. If it is someone on this ship, who could it be? It could be just about anyone. We don’t really know anything about each other. I’m pretty sure we can rule out Darishun — from what I’ve read, most Virushi are pacifists. And he’s shown no signs that he might be abnormal for his species.

"I don’t think it could be the doctor. He seems too laid back, and genuinely nice and caring. Could be putting on a good act, but I don’t think so.

"Martha’s a pretty unlikely candidate. She was already on the ship, and came close to dying in the outbreak. I suppose she could have known about the plague beforehand, and took steps to protect herself. But that’s an awful lot of trouble to go to for one frellin’ bomb. And a crappily made bomb at that.

"Well, I guess I’ll have time to think this over during my watch on the bridge."

Swann arrives at the bridge and enters. "Well, you’re relief’s here."


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter VIII*​*Date: 111-993
Place: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Alief.*

Darishun wearily finishes moving the last of the cargo that needs to be moved out of the port cargo lock (where the detonator box is), and then plods up to the lounge for a quick snack. As he gets to the lounge his head is drooping a bit, and alarmingly, he seems to sway a little from side to side.

After a brief pause, he grabs a couple of fruit–flavored drink bulbs, two ration packs, and a bowl of carbo bites, and then plops down (with a thud that reverberates through part of the ship) to eat.

-----​ 
Vasilii briskly strolls into the crew lounge. Swann, Martha, Argent, and the Doc are already seated, listlessly chatting while pushing the food around their plates. Vargas is with them eating his breakfast, industriously girding his loins for another day of surprises in the engine room. Darishun is sitting to one side of the lounge.

"Good morning fellow crewmates," Vasilii says, "You appear surprisingly unhappy now that the bomb has been disarmed. I had hoped that you would have been most pleased."

Argent squints up at the impossibly well–rested merchant. "Did the search of the ship go well?"

"Very well indeed, Captain. It appears that the armament that is missing from the port turret is actually right at the back in the cargo bay. That is one nice thing to know. Other than that, a cursory glance through everything onboard seems to have cleared everything. You four seem to still be working despite the finalization of the explosive. Is everything correct?"

Argent gestures to Martha to bring the Merchant up to date. "It appears that the last Captain fitted a pressure–resistant compartment to this vessel and smuggled things in it. It’s been there for at least six months in my impression and the most recent thing was a collection of bonsai. We’re worried because it has raised a variety of legal issues as well as the risk of contagion. That’s not even mentioning that the plague itself could have been hibernating there while the rest of the ship was subjected to vacuum. So yes, we’re a little tired."

The Doctor interrupts before Martha can start what was clearly going to be a tirade at the Merchant. "Miss Smythe, you’ve been on your feet for two days with minimal sleep while your still recovering from your recent ordeal. I would suggest that you go to bed for at least 12 hours straight. Do you have anything to add to your earlier comments?"

"No. According to the records, the fuel purifier was taken offline six months ago, and I have no idea when the bonsai were put in but looking at the fittings, they would have been in air the entire time the ship was vacuumed."

The Doctor looks around at the other two. Judging by reflexes, they both still had a fair way to go before fatigue started to effect their judgement. He himself was fairly well rested and could still go strong for another couple of hours. He had added a caffeine supplement to one of his earlier drinks, and the effects were still strong.

"These smuggled bonsai. This I have not seen before, I would be most grateful if you could show me. I have served on Merchant vessels before and it is always useful finding out where smugglers hide their cargoes." Vasilii seems positively cheerful at the prospect, and the team troops to the back of the ship.

-----​ 
As Vasilii, Argent, and the others head towards the lift, Darishun finishes his second ration pack (Foeil Monk Fish), cocks his head to one side for a moment, and decides to let his curiosity get the better of him in spite of his exhaustion. He waits patiently for the lift to return to the upper deck, descends, and then troops off after the others.

-----​ 
As the door to the smuggling compartment swings ajar, Vasilii scrambles backwards, his face showing a mix of horror and terror. Argent slams the door shut.

"What is wrong, Mister Kugiiky?"

"Those trees are Star Flower trees. We will all be killed!"

Swann whistles silently. Star Flower was a highly illegal drug made from the pollen of a small flowering shrub. The trees had been plucking at a chord in his memory, nice to know what it was finally.

The air filters in the storage compartment should be collecting the pollen. They had a small fortune in a highly illegal drug sitting in the compartment. Yes, the Imperium had declared that all dealings with the drug were punishable by death, and the drug itself was reputed to be risky to manufacture, but no rewards without a little risk.

Star Flower is one of 40 or so drugs which are totally forbidden within the Imperium. Rumor had it that the Zhodani used it. Swann looks around at the others.

Vargas quickly speaks up. "I say we take the trees and put them in the airlock with the explosives. Once we get to Alief we blow them the hell into space. Sterilizing the compartment with a flame thrower would probably be a good idea as well." He looks like he means it.



-----​

As he rounds the corner, Darishun sees Vasilii recoiling back into the corridor. His curiosity aroused, he continues down the corridor until he catches just the last whiffs of conversation about the Star Flower.

"Ah, most curious. That explains the smuggling compartment. I would think that the good doctor might be more concerned about any residual pathogens being in the smuggling compartment than being sentenced to death for dealing in drugs.

"Still, perhaps quietly disposing of the filters and trees as soon as possible would be the wisest course of action, particularly since we do not want to distract others from our primary goal of helping those on Alief."

Swann’s mind is racing. "There’s a small fortune sitting here, and it just fell into our laps," he thinks. "Illegal drugs aren't really my thing, but megacredits are megacredits. Still, I don’t think the rest of the crew would be inclined to go along with anything this illegal."

Swann looks at the others. "The big guy’s right — we should quietly dump this stuff when we leave jump. Even though none of us had anything to do with it, it's best to avoid any unnecessary Imperial entanglements. Besides, since Martha was on the ship when the plants were brought on board, they might charge her as an accessory, even if she didn’t know about them."

Another thought creeps into his mind, but Swann keeps it to himself. "Who were these plants intended for? And will they come looking for them? And was the bomb planted on the ship to destroy the evidence, and to keep us from talking?"

A solemn shadow passes over the Doc’s face as he digests the news.

"This is unexpected. I, too, agree that we should dispose of these plants. However, I am hesitant to sanction just disposing of them in a manner that could be construed as suspicious." Doc pauses in thought for a long moment.

"What if the Captain makes a recording of our findings and when we space these plants. That way we can make a report to the proper authorities when we get a chance — or if everyone would rather not volunteer the information — we’ll at least have something to cover our collective asses, if we get questioned about it later. Though it’ll be looked upon as very suspicious if it gets uncovered and we didn’t come forward to start with."

Doc finishes his little speech with a bemused shrug and looks around at the others.

"In any case, we need to seal these back up immediately, and I’ll need to run tests on everyone for signs of the pollen in our systems."


----------



## Broccli_Head

I agreee with Swan...megacredits are megacredits!


----------



## Shadowdancer

Argent listens to the crew’s opinions on what to do with the contraband plants in the fuel scoops.

"Doctor, take enough of the plant that you need to use for sample and, if necessary, antidotal purposes only. Check the crew for any contamination from the plants and prepare any possible treatments.

Saro nods in agreement. "I think I’ve gotten enough samples when I checked the plants before, but I’ll take a few more just to be safe." He places a few more clippings and leaves in a sealed bag.

Turning back towards the others, Saro says, "I’d like to examine Martha and Darishun first, so that they can be sent to rest as soon as possible. And then I’ll take everyone else after that. I need to get the sickbay ready, but I’ll be ready to start in half an hour. I’ll be expecting you then," he nods toward Darishun and Martha before heading to the sickbay.

Darishun looks up wearily and softly says, "As you wish, Doctor."

Argents says, "The remaining plants we will seal up and put in the airlock with the explosives. We’ll space them both as soon as we emerge from jump and are a safe distance from other vessels in the fleet.

"We should also record everything we do in relations to these plants for the authorities. We’ll transmit a report to fleet command and Imperial Command on Alief by tight beam upon emergence from jump.

"Let’s assume, for sake of survival, that someone else in the fleet may be involved in the smuggling efforts on the vessel. Let’s go over the external communications system again as carefully as possible; I don’t want any mysterious ‘failures’ to occur.

"We need to also check the remaining weapons turret to double-check that the weapons actually work. If we can safely inspect the ‘empty’ turret while in jump, let’s try to do that also; I don’t want to be caught off guard if we are carrying any other surprises in there.

"Make sure your vacc suit is on hand when we emerge from jump, in case we are attacked."

Darishun cocks his head to the side, pauses, and says, "An insane thought just entered my mind: are the explosives an attempt to cover up the presence of the Star Flower or to some how damage the rescue effort? What if the plague on Alief doesn't really exist, and this sickness was an attempt to take out the crew because of the Star Flower? Are there any records that can be salvaged from the computer or the previous captain’s personal effects?

"If we destroy the Star Flower, we must do so in a way that no one will notice, or they are otherwise distracted. Simply tossing the plants out the airlock may not work since they’ll just be drifting around out there.

"I have obviously been hanging around humans for far too long since I have these thoughts in my head."

Vargas speaks up in response to the Virushi’s statement. "While true, the Flower won’t be much good if its been exposed to hard vacuum. How about tossing it and the explosives out, zapping both with the starboard turret and call it a test firing?"

As the others discuss the plants, Vasilii contemplates the value of the Star Flower, trying to remember why the plants are so illegal. When an opportunity presents itself, he approaches the Captain in private.

"Captain Argent," Vasilii begins, "in regards to the Star Flowers . . . " He pauses and looks around to ensure their privacy, "Permission to speak freely, Captain?" Vasilii waits for a response. Argent nods. "I think it would be unwise to space the flowers. To do so may run the risk of the plants contaminating other planetoids in the Aleif system. We will also not learn who put the plants there in the first place. I suggest we leave the plants in the scoops and seal them up as before. That we also rebuild the leg on the imaging table. We could then monitor who picks up the scanner and perhaps solve the mystery of the explosives. As for the plants, someone may approach the ship to pick up that cargo as well.

"If nothing happens and we are left with both the explosives and the flowers, I am certain I could find a buyer in the Sentry system when we return."

"Mr. Vasilii, you have some good ideas, but you’ll have to excuse my law–and–order manner. Your ideas about resealing the scoops and reattaching the leg on the table are good, but I don’t think we should sell the Star Flower plants. We need to turn them in. However, if we can we should lure out the group trying to smuggle the things.

"We’ll hang on to them for the time being. Let’s make sure the scoops are sealed enough to prevent any further possible contamination at Alief. If we are not approached during the mission, we’ll turn them over to the system authorities before departure along with any documentation we have been developing on how the items were found. If we are approached, we try to find out as much as possible about them and turn them in when we have enough evidence against them."

"Captain," says Vargas, one hand raised to gain Argent’s attention, "I’d just like to point out that if we wait until someone in authority is asking us why we have contraband aboard which warrants the death penalty, it may already be too late to have our protestations of innocence believed. Just a thought."


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter IX*​*Date: 111-993 to 112-993
Place: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Alief.*

Argent wearily looks at Vargas for a moment, takes in the weary crew at a glance, and then speaks. "Look, it’s late. All of us are at least short, if not dangerously so, on sleep at this point. Given that the immediate danger has passed and we’re not going to be emerging from jump for another six or so days, why don’t we get some sleep after Soro gives us a quick examination?"

Looking at Vargas, he continues. "Mr. Vargas, I do believe that you have the bridge watch. Wake me in 4 hours, and I’ll switch with you. We should be able to dispense with the bridge watch shortly while in jump, but I’d rather have someone keep an eye on things for a little while longer."

Taking in the assembled crew, he adds, "I hope that it goes without saying that I expect that the fuel scoops and their contents remain sealed until we decide the proper course of action. We’ll meet again at 0800 tomorrow morning."

With that, Argent seals the fuel scoops again and leads the crew up to their exams.

-----​ 
Doc Soro quickly completes cursory exams of the crew. All show some signs of exhaustion, but no signs of contamination from the hemmorhagic agent. Those who were present when the fuel scoop area was opened show some minute quantities of Star Flower pollen on their persons, and Soro recommends long showers and a double cleaning of their clothing.

With the exams completed, the crew heads off to a much needed night’s rest.

-----​ 
Having gotten some rest lately, Vargas heads for his duty station on the bridge. The former Scout drops into the pilot’s seat and begins checking the systems’ logs for notable activity. While doing so, he thinks about how this mission was shaping up. Certainly not dull.

He thinks about the comments regarding the Star Flower. He’d be all too happy to space the damned things but whoever said it was right — someone with long arms might come after them seeking retribution. Vargas wasn't frightened by the prospect of conflict, he just preferred to know more about who might be gunning for him.

Checks complete, Vargas settles back to wait for Argent to relieve him.

-----​ 
Assembling at 0800 in the lounge, the crew, some a little bleary eyed, begin the morning with a little more energy, if not having minds any more at ease than before.

Shaking his head sadly at a couple of tardy arrivals, Argent begins. "I hope that you’ve all had a good night’s sleep. We’ve got six days before jump emergence, and I’d like to spend those days productively. We need to decide what to do with the Star Flower, if any maintenance/repairs will be done, and what we'll be doing to prepare for our arrival in Alief."

With that, he glances around the room and waits for a response.

Swann rubs a hand across his face and looks around the room before answering. "I think leaving the Star Flowers in the scoops, for now, is a good idea. I’ll check the filters every couple of days to clean them out, unless someone else wants the job.

"I also like the idea of filming all of our activity with the plants. I’ve served on some ships where we might cut some corners when it came to some rules, regulations, and laws, but nothing that carried a death penalty. I like my life, and intend to keep on living it as long as possible.

"But I also think it is important we try to discover who else was involved in the smuggling. It might have something to do with the explosives, or it might not. If nothing else, for our own safety, we need to try to find out. If those plants don’t end up going to their intended destination, and we just dump them into space without saying a word, anyone who knows about the plants might assume we kept them and sold them to someone else. So they might come looking for us in order to take the credits, or get revenge, or both.

"I’m assuming there is some type of safe or strong box in the captain’s cabin — that would be a good place to keep the recordings."

At this point, Martha looks up from her bagged Jok Moo (a sort of rice porridge), and replies. "There is the captain’s safe in the captain’s cabin. We’ll have to try and crack it though, because the old captain certainly didn’t give me the access codes."

Swann nods, then starts talking again. "As for maintenance and repairs, I thought I’d take a look at the port turret and see if I could get that working before we reach Alief. The way things have been going, we might just need it."

Martha brightens at this comment and responds, "Well, I think that between the two of us, we can get that port turret operational again. We can’t install the weapons while in jump space, but we can do everything to get that turret ready to receive the weapons. Installation and initial setup will still take about eight hours, though."

Looking dejectedly at the limited range of Marine rations available for breakfast (the one thing he thought civvy street would have improved on Marine life), McConnell sighs and pours his Java into his Jok Moo, mixes it with a large amount of sugar, and speaks up. "Well, at this point I agree with Swann. Put the flowers back in the scoops. It seems to me that since the former Captain was smuggling them and that they are somewhat delicate that he probably picked them up at his last stop and that their intended destination was back at Sentry. Maybe the bomb was meant for Martha for not delivering them there? It seemed too crude and too easy to spot to be a military job.

"Of course, if that’s true and there are survivors at Alief, then someone may be expecting a return payment of cash — if the Captain was a courier rather than a speculator. Either way, people who deal in this kind of stuff aren’t too worried about who they might have to kill to keep their business going, and it would be best to be alert both here and back at Sentry when we next make Realspace.

"Perhaps also, Martha could you have a think over the next couple of days and give us a little more information about your last stop at Alief? Did the Captain have an opportunity to collect and stow the flowers there? Do you know who his usual contacts are or where he liked to hang out? Anything that might help us get a better picture of his likely activities would be good.

"Of course, there are still plenty of other possibilities, and we’ve got the relief effort ahead of us first. As for the plague, it’s definitely real but probably not airborne. If it was airborne it would likely have been still hanging around in with the flowers — which were never depressurized and are connected to the life support system — and we would all be dying by now.

"In the meantime, I’ll be glad to lend a hand with the cargo inventory. I’m not much good with technical engineering and maintenance, but I’m willing to pass tools and scrub filters if needs be."

With that he starts shoveling his Jok Moo down, as if by eating it quickly he won’t have to taste it so much.

After plodding over to the dispenser to get his third Marine ration, Darishun ambles over to Saro and suggests, "Doctor Saro? Perhaps it might be a good idea to train us in how to deal with a plague outbreak. I’ve had a little bit of training in biohazard procedures, but most of my time was spent on search and rescue."

"That's a good idea, Darishun," Doc looks around at everyone, "but seeing as we are all very tired, let’s say tomorrow after lunchtime I’ll hold a quick class for everyone. Until then I suggest that everyone get as much rest as possible, allowing for your work schedule. I’d also like to examine every one at least every other day, just to stay on top of any Star Flower spores that might escape."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Argent listens carefully as each crew member speaks in turn, pauses for a moment, and then speaks.

"All right then. So, Martha and Swann, look at the turret and get it operational. As Martha said, I don’t think that we can install the weapons while in jump space, but we can get that turret ready for installation.

"After you have completed the turret installation, please comm me, and I’d like you two to help me get that captain’s safe open."

Turning to Saro, he continues. "Dr. Saro. We have the second small port cabin open — the one closest to my cabin. Why don’t you set that one up as a sick bay and prepare to give us a class on biohazard procedures? I also expect you to monitor the crew's condition every few hours for the next few days."

Taking in the group, "If any of you feel the slightest bit of discomfort, I expect you to report to Dr. Saro immediately."

Now looking at Vasilii, Ian, and Darishun, he adds. "Darishun, Ian, and Vasilii, continue the inventory of the supplies. If you find anything suspicious, alert me immediately."

At this, the massive sophont shakes his head from side to side, and softly mutters something about "shivok."

Finally, Argent concludes with, "And Vargas and I will be alternately manning the bridge, checking out the logs, and preparing two message files, one containing the information about our bomb, and one containing all information about the Star Flower.

"We’ll meet again for dinner. Let’s get to it, people."

When sophonts start to leave the meeting, Doc motions to the Captain that he’d like to speak with him. In a hushed voice he says, "Mr. Argent, I’ve kept my suspicions quiet thus far, but what with the explosives and the flowers. . . . Ever since the start of the outbreak and the gathering of supplies, it has struck me as peculiar at how fast everything was mobilized. It is almost as if this outbreak was anticipated by the higher authorities." Doc pauses. "My suspicions may not mean nothing from nothing, but I thought I should share them with you in case."

-----​ 
The day proceeds pretty quickly and without notable incident.

Martha and Swann are able to get the port turret operational after a day of hard work. After some consideration, they both decide that installing the missile launcher and pulse laser will take about eight hours in normal space.

Dr. Saro sets up his temporary sickbay in the lower forward port small cabin. It is a bit cramped, but it’ll do. Saro also prepares a little class (four hours long) on biohazard procedures for the next day. No one has shown ill effects of Star Flower exposure or evidence of the hemmorhagic disease.

Darishun, Ian, and Vasilii manage to inventory more of the cargo. At this point, about two–thirds of the cargo is inventoried. No surprises so far. The process is slow going given the need to move things about.

Vargas and Argent spend most of the day on the bridge. They find no surprises there.

-----​ 
Over his dinner of "authentic replica Eru steak," Argent notes the reports of the crew and decides that the crew was coming together pretty well. Surely not a proper Navy crew, but it’ll do for a scratch group.

Saro was tired after the long day of setting up and arranging his equipment in the small sickbay. Then having to pull a biohazard presentation for laypeople out of his rectal region — Oy! What a day!

Stopping in the lounge, Saro grabs a noodle ration pack and heats it up. Looking around, he announces, "I’ve got a little presentation ready for tomorrow, and if it’s all right with the Captain, I’m going to hold it after breakfast tomorrow — say at 1000. We can break for lunch at 1200 and finish it up afterwards."

Listening to Saro report, Argent comments, "1000 tomorrow will be fine, doctor." Taking in the group, he adds, "Everyone heard that, right? I expect all of us to be there tomorrow for the class.

"Swann and Martha? Since you've gotten as far as you can get with the turret, I’d like for you to see what you can do about that safe in my room tomorrow after the class. I’ve got data packets prepared, and I’d like to keep them in the safe.

"Darishun, Vasilii, and Ian? I’d like you to continue the inventory after the class."

Finishing up his noodles, Saro cleans up, then looks around the room again. "Right now I’m bushed, so I’m going to head out for some shut-eye. But if anything comes up, don’t hesitate to wake me, that’s my job after all."

"Sure thing, Doc," Ian says. "I'm feeling OK now but if I have to eat much more of this cornbread I’ll go crazy. Anybody got any Galarglic and Killi sauce? Nothing else will save it. Seesh. Marine rations on a civilian ship. The gods must hate me."

Saro heads to his cabin.

After a quick meal Ian goes to a relatively clear, and well secured, corner of the cargo bay, turns off the grav plates in that section, and does his Zero G exercises. He then hits the fresher.

-----​ 
Feeling somewhat pleased with their progress, Martha spends the early evening in the lounge with the others before retiring to her room. Despite her long day, sleep does not come as easily as she would have hoped. Instead, recent events and revelations dance through her head. Sadly, they keep returning to the same vicious cycle, and the dreams that haunt her, sometimes day and night. She can’t even develop a good, righteous anger at the Old Man before the terror takes over. Numerous times, Martha pulls herself out of the living dream, her eyes drifting over toward the vacc suit nearby, making sure it was close at hand and accessible. For Martha, sleep was, indeed, a long time coming.

-----​ 
After his shower, Ian kicks back in the lounge and flicks through the ship’s Tri-D collection. "Oh wow. Reworked Ancient Classics: ‘The Andromeda Strain’ — I wonder what that’s about? Anybody mind if I play it?

Swann is sitting in the lounge, finishing his supper of Adukgin goulash. He chuckles to himself at Ian’s choice of movies. "No, go right ahead and watch it. You might even discover something useful for our mission. Just don’t be surprised if you start feeling paranoid during and after."

"No problem there," Ian says, "I was in counterintelligence against the Zhodani. Nothing like thinking that someone could know that you are thinking that they know what you are thinking all day to make you just a little crazy. And you know Star Flower is used in creating Psi-drug. Trust me — you can just take it for granted that I’m already paranoid. At least the drink dispenser has Pangalactic Bourbon. Anybody else want a shot?"

Most of the crew watches the rather vapid remake of an ancient vid. There are several shouts of "Oh, come on, you idiot!" as the characters on the vid remove their helmets at unfortunate times.

-----​ 
During the vid, Swann starts thinking about the safe in the captain’s cabin again. "I wonder if there are any more surprises in there," he thinks to himself. "A stash of credits, maybe, or papers for a secret Magi bank account. Depending on how long the old captain was involved in smuggling Star Flowers, he could have hidden away a tidy little sum. But first we have to get inside the safe. I wonder if the locking mechanism is tied in with the computer. Might be worth a look before going to bed."

After disposing of his trash, Swann goes to the bridge to poke around in the computer system and files, to see if there is a connection to the safe, and if there is any information about the safe that might come in handy. The safe appears to be on a completely disconnected from the computer. The only mention of note is that the safe was installed on Sentry about 10 years ago by a fairly reputable firm. Swann doesn’t recognize the model number, but the brand is pretty decent securitywise. Cracking the safe could prove to be interesting. Swann goes to bed.

-----​ 
After a relaxing evening, the crew turns in and, surprisingly enough, mostly have a good night’s sleep without any interruptions, emergencies, or sudden revelations. The sole exception is Martha, partly because of recent trauma and partly because she can feel/hear faint reverberations from Darishun's snoring coming through her cabin wall.

Upon waking up and realizing that the night passed without incident, most of the crew starts to suspect that something is seriously wrong.


----------



## DrZombie

Nice work, keep it coming


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter X*​*Date: 113-993*
*Place: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Alief.*

After a relaxing and easy–going morning, the crew settles down in the lounge to listen to Saro’s biohazard preparation class. There is a good–natured bit of joking, particularly in reference to what the characters in that "Andromeda Strain" remake did or didn’t do, but the crew is quite attentive, given the stakes, and the time passes pretty quickly.

" . . . So, that about wraps it up," concludes Saro. "We basically will be spending time in sealed suits, taking decontam showers frequently — in and out of the suits — and washing everything."

Vasilii thinks to himself, "Oh great, spending hours in hazard suits, and I thought this mission was going to be easy money."

The doctor continues, "We don’t know if the pathogen is airborne or not, so we'll assume that it is. I expect that we’ll get orders regarding the specific role we'll be playing once we arrive. I do know that the _Wellorn Light_ has some of the best infectious disease researchers on Sentry onboard, so I expect that they’ll be taking the lead role in making an identification and coming up with a cure.

"I think that we’re in the clear here, even with the Star Flower, but I expect that all of you will notify me immediately if you have the slightest symptom of any disease."

Nodding to the doctor, Argent says, "OK crew. So, we’ll have to be extremely careful. I’d rather not lose any of you to this stuff.

"Now, to our afternoon activities. Darishun, Ian, and Saro, please head downstairs to finish inventorying the cargo.

"Vargas, Vasilii, Martha, and Swann, would you please come with me to look at getting that safe open. Vargas and Vasilii, I realize that you’re not experts at this sort of thing, but it occurs to me that you might have some previous experience that may be helpful.

"Let’s get to it, crew."

With that, the meeting breaks up and the crewmembers head towards their afternoon activities. Darishun, Ian, and Saro headed downstairs to finish the inventory. The rest of the crew troops off en masse to the captain’s quarters.

Entering the captain’s cabin, Argent has the good grace to look a little embarrassed at the gaudy decadence of the furnishings that are completely counter to the austere, credit–pinching evidenced elsewhere, and comments, "Er, remember that I didn’t decorate this cabin. My own tastes run a little more subdued."

Swann and the others cluster around the safe. Oh joy, thinks Swann, it’s got an electronic and mechanical lock. This will be fun. . . .

Martha follows somewhat behind the group, but brightens up a bit when she catches a glimpse of the safe. "Hmmm, electronic and mechanical locks," she observes softly under her breath. A little louder, "Umm, do you mind if I take a closer look?"

Once she moves closer to the safe, she turns her attention to the details afforded her by the closer view, looking for possible access panels, code interfaces, power jacks. Almost absently, she flips open her handcomp and begins skimming the ship’s schematics, trying to determine alternate approaches to the safe besides her current head–on view, as well as potential sources of power that could be cut off to the safe proper, in the event that such might prove necessary. She hazards a soft smile as the fugue of solving a puzzle begins to overtake her, and she starts working on the problem in earnest. . . .

"I’m not sure I will be of any help here, Captain Argent," Vasilii begins as he stares at the safe with a perplexed look. "I would recommend a locksmith once we arrive in system. But let’s remember our lesson that Dr. Talbek gave us on airborne pathogens. Do we really want to expose ourselves to the air contained inside the safe? It could be fatal. If fatal, then we would not complete our mission. If we don’t complete our mission then we wouldn’t get paid and THAT would be a loss."

Vasilii looks at Argent. "Captain Argent, permission to return to my cargo duties. We have 66 percent of the inventory done, there still remains 34 percent." Vasilii waits for an answer.

Swann considers what Vasilii just said. "He makes a good point. Maybe we should put on our vacc suits before proceeding."

As the others consider this, Swann inspects the safe and its lock the best he can, with an eye toward what tools and equipment he will need to open it. He has a lockpick set for the mechanical lock; he is trying to determine if the proper tools and equipment are on board, or can be made, to open the electronic lock.

Argent looks momentarily taken aback by Vasilii’s comment. "Er, yes. Well, Vasilii, you make a very good point. Yes, please return to the cargo bay to continue inventory, but will you please ask Dr. Talbeck to come here to examine the safe?

"Swann? Could the safe be pressurized or at least have a seal such that it maintains its pressure during the vacuum exposure?"

After a brief period of inspection, Swann concludes that he has the tools to defeat the mechanical lock (with a bit of work), and that there are probably tools onboard to defeat the electronic lock. It’s still going to take a bit of work. The safe looks like the type that maintains pressure during vacuum, but he isn’t sure.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Vasilii enters main cargo and sees the rest of the ship’s crew hard at work. Vasilii approaches the doctor, smiles and says, "Dr. Talbek, your presence is requested in the captain’s quarters." Thinking a few seconds, Vasilii realizes the request may sound weird, so he quickly adds, "It’s regarding the safe. They’re worried about airborne pathogens and the like."

Saro glances up upon hearing Vasilii’s proclamation that the Captain needs him. "Safe? What does a safe have to do with me?" he thinks.

Ian turns away from the pallet he’s inspecting to pipe up. "Hey Doc! If in doubt, just get Martha to rip the whole thing out of the floor with a laser, stick it in an airlock, and open it in there whilst depressurized. Better the safe and sorry about the decor, if ya know what I mean."

At this, Darishun looks up and softly says, "Ah, good doctor. Please let the captain know that I would be most happy to help move the safe if he needs a bit of help. Perhaps placing the safe in an airlock and then depressurizing the airlock before opening might be a good idea."

Nodding, Saro leaves the cargo bay and makes his way to the cabin.

"Oh yeah," Ian calls as the doctor leaves, "and mention to the Cap’n that he might want to detail someone to check the air raft — his unlucky predecessor had to have some way to transport contraband and he might have been using that.

"Sorry Darishun — What where you saying? Oh, yeah three flow cytometry instruments, two confocal microscopes and six extracellular matrix angiogenesis biocompatible implant packs. No I don’t know what they look like. They are supposed to be in that pallet though. Look on the bright side, if it was a box of Marine toys it would just say ‘6 EMABIP’ and we'd be wondering if someone really had packed a half dozen furry rodents from Bashbu in there."

Cocking his massive head to one side and drawing it back a ways, Darishun looks puzzled (at least, that's what Ian hopes Darishun’s expression means), and asks, "Really? Why would Marines pack half a dozen furry rodents from Bashbu? What are the Bashbu rodents like?"

Vasilii inquires, "S.O. McConnell, have you ever encountered rodents from Bashbu? I've not heard of them . . . interesting. Well, the cargo isn’t going to sort itself, so we better get back to work. S.O. McConnell, has that container been inspected yet? It has? Then perhaps we can get Mr. Darishun to move the container over there with the others. No, Mr. Darishun, I'm not telling you what to do, I'm just trying to keep the inventory in order. Yes, I understand. No, you can finish with that pallet you were inspecting, then we’ll worry about that container. I’m going to finish these three containers here."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Swann rubs a hand across his face, thinking, as he watches Martha examine the safe and her hand computer. He turns to Argent and the others.

"I’m not sure, but I believe this safe maintains an airtight seal. Which means one of two things. One, if the former captain didn’t open it after the bug got on board, the air inside shouldn’t be contaminated and it should be OK to open.

"Second, if the former Captain did open it up, then if the bug got inside, it’s probably still in there. The decontamination process probably didn’t kill it.

"Once Doc gets here, I’ll ask his opinion on whether the bug could still be alive in there. But to play it safe, I think we should be wearing sealed vacc suits when we open it up."

He glances at all the others’ faces and smiles. "It’ll give us a chance to practice those decontamination protocols Doc taught us this morning."

Saro walks into the cabin in time to catch the last bit of conversation.

"Yes, indeedy it will. Since we have no solidly reliable information on this bug, we can’t be sure if it would or would not survive inside the safe, if it got inside at all."

Doc thinks for a minute, "If we can close off this cabin and route the outbound airducts through a filter, then only the people inside the cabin will have to don their suits, and that would greatly reduce the chance of the bug getting loose on ship. Otherwise, we should only attempt to open it in a vacuum, which does seem to kill it, whether it be in the airlock, or by opening the entire ship to vacuum."

Martha’s examination does reveal that the safe is securely welded to the floor. The safe could be removed with tools onboard with about a day’s work.

Argent seems to be weighing things carefully. He looks at Vargas and asks, "Vargas, what are your thoughts here?"

"Other than blowing it out the airlock, you mean?" he asks, cracking a grim smile. "I think all the bases have been covered; get the Doc to weigh in and then crack it while in vacc suits. I tell you, this Kraven Lines must be some operation if this ship is any sample."

Argent pauses as if in deep thought for a moment, looks from Saro to Vargas, and finally says, "I think that, all things considered, we might as well play it safe on this one, if you’ll excuse the pun. We’re in no rush to open the safe.

"Unfortunately, Doctor, this ship is a tramp far trader. This cabin is not pressure tight at all, and I think that we’d be violating the hell out of all of the procedures that you taught us if we open it in here.

"Martha and Swann? My guess is that you can, perhaps with Darishun’s help, get this safe unwelded from this floor and into one of the cargo locks. We can then evacuate the air from the lock and open it in the lock. It would mean quite a bit of time in vacc suits for you, between the time to get the locks open and then enough time to make sure that the vacuum has had its effect on any possible spores.

"Then after we have a look inside, we can see about blowing it out the airlock, Vargas.

"I still want to see inside this thing. I don’t want any more surprises if I can avoid it. With our luck, we’ll find a bottle labeled ‘ACME Death Pathogen: Use sparingly’ inside the safe," he adds with a rueful smile.

"Meanwhile, why don’t we see if we can help the others with that inventory."


----------



## Shadowdancer

A few hours later, the crew reassembles in the lounge. It’s been a long afternoon, but with everyone pitching in, the cargo has been inventoried. Nothing notably unusual has been discovered, though Saro does note that quite a few various anti-viral meds have been included while very few antibiotics have been.

Argent briefly addresses the crew. "OK, people. We’ve had a long but good day. Let’s get some rest tonight. Tomorrow, I’d like Martha and Swann to get that safe unwelded. We’ll worry about getting it open the next day. Darishun, if you would be so kind, would you help them move the safe if they need it?

"Martha and Swann? I'm sorry that the bulk of this work will fall on you two. I promise that you’ll get a break for the rest of the time that we’ll be in jump space.

"The rest of you, please familiarize yourself with this ship and get what rest you can. I think that we’ll be short on rest once we arrive."

Martha seems distracted as figures and calculations dance in her head. "Sure . . . that’d be nice." Her eyes close for a moment, and she breaths deeply. When they open, she looks back at the Captain, her eyes more focused than before. "I’m sorry, sir, what did you say?" Without letting him answer, she continues. "I think we can get the safe out of your cabin fairly easily. After that, I imagine that Swann and I could crack the box inside one of the airlocks or something . . . this, of course, means that I won’t be able to get to the turret until we’re done. Which would you like me to take care of first, sir?"

Darishun cocks his head to the side, looks quizically at Martha, and says, "Er, Martha? Did you not repair the turret yesterday? If memory serves, you and Swann got the iris valve repaired yesterday, and the turret checked out ready for weapons installation, which will have to wait until return to normal space. Perhaps the good doctor should take a look at you before you rest tonight?"

"Sorry about that. Just tired, brain’s workin’ overtime." Martha quickly gathers up her plate, to put it away. "Nah, I don’t think I should disturb the Doc. All I need’s some sleep."

Before Darishun can say more, Martha excuses herself and briskly walks to her room. "Nope, no drugs for me. The dreams are bad enough with the freedom of waking up. I don’t need to be trapped in them," she thinks to herself. She is exhausted, and it is obviously beginning to show. Yet still, she is wary of sleeping, lest the dreams come again. So, the young engineer curls up with a good technical manual, determined to make the best of it.

The hours pass, and finally Martha’s head settles for the last time onto the pages of the hardcopy she had been reading. And once again, visions in red emergency lighting came to her on the wings of dreams. . . .
 
-----​ 
Swann cleans out the air filters for the Star Flower smuggling system, in case he won’t have a chance to do it the next day. Then he gathers some tools together that will be needed for the next two days to work on the safe. After that, a quick supper and off to bed.

-----​ 
In the lounge that evening, over a steaming plate of Vilmic sausage and mashed quagto, Ian remarks to the Doc. "You know Doc, if we open the safe in the airlock under pressure and there is a pathogen inside, then it would give you an excellent opportunity to collect a live sample and do some preliminary tests. Assuming that the guys who emptied this crate out when it arrived to Sentry found nothing, that is."


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XI*​ 
*Date: 114-993 and 115-993*
*Place: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Alief.*

For most of the crew, the third day in jump space passes fairly quickly and without much incident of note. Most of the crew does take a bit of a break, but much to Argent’s satisfaction, they also spend time familiarizing themselves with the ship or otherwise honing their edge, as it were.

For Martha, Swann, and Darishun, the day is a bit harder. Martha and Swann decide that taking the easiest route to remove the safe probably isn’t the best idea given that the removal would end up gutting a good part of the furnishings in the cabin. So, there is a laborious process of dismantling the furnishings around the safe before getting to the process of cutting the safe free in such a way that it can be restored again. Finally, around dinnertime, the safe is free.

Darishun spends quite a bit of time moving ration packs out of the port airlock and into the cargo bay as well as making a large stack in the lounge. Rather inexplicably, cases of certain types of ration packs (mostly stews/casseroles rather than the simu-roasts/steaks) seem to have more of a chance of ending up in the lounge.

Once the safe is free, Darishun nonchalantly and easily moves it down the corridor and places it in the port airlock, ready to be opened.

-----​ 
The next morning, Martha and Swann enter the port cargo lock, evacuate the air, and begin working. The safe has a combination of a mechanical lock and an electronic lock. The electronic lock seems to have its own internal battery (or possibly other power source) and doesn’t seem to be affected by the safe’s removal from ship’s power. After a number of false starts, Swann and Martha are able to defeat the electronic lock by resetting the lock using a handcomp. Both think that the lock can be reset later.

The mechanical lock seems to be much simpler in comparison, and Swann decides to break for lunch.

-----​ 
Upon hearing the progress that Martha and Swann have made on the safe, Vasilii listens intently about how they defeated the locks. "I guess we didn’t need a locksmith after all," he thinks. "What a resourceful crew we have aboard. Sigh. Another Terran program on the vid."

Martha and Swann talk about opening the safe after lunch and asking if anyone is going to join them to watch.

"I am interested to know what is in the safe, perhaps trade contracts?" Vasilii thinks. "I better complete my work in cargo. After all, that’s why I’m here."

"Although I am intrigued, I must complete my work in main cargo," Vasilii says aloud. "I’m sure you’ll be willing to talk about the safe and its contents at supper time. See you then."

"Yo, same goes for me, guys," Ian adds. "We are on the downslope and I’d really like to get it all squared away and ship shape. Give us bell in the cargo bay if you find something thrilling. Like the Cap’ns little red book — someone will have to console all those women."

Dr. Talbek asks if it would be possible to capture a sample of the air inside the safe as it is opened.

Martha pauses while eating her authentic imitation shepherd’s pie to ask, "Eh? What’s that, Doctor? Are you sure that you want to do that? Hmm, I suppose that I could rig some sort of bag or containment system to try and catch some of the air when we open the safe. We’ll have to defeat the lock first, but we might be able to leave the door closed so that we can get the bag in place to catch the air when we do crack the seal. I’ll probably need about an hour to throw together the bag."

At this, Argent looks up. "Doctor. If you feel that you can safely examine the air sample, you have my blessing to do so, but you’ll have to work in vacuum in the airlock."

-----​ 
After finishing lunch, Martha rigs up a system for Dr. Talbek to capture an air sample, and then she joins Swann at the air lock, ready to open the final lock. Argent and Saro decide to also suit up and join them.

-----​ 
Observing via remote camera from the lounge, Darishun is struck with the parallels to a long–running and much–maligned series of "Opening the Ancient Sites" series of vid specials on the Solomani Fox News Network that usually had a few hours of "build up" to opening a tomb or ancient site that almost always just contained destroyed and decayed junk and dust.

-----​ 
Swann looks around the crowded airlock. He starts to rub his hand across his face, then stops when he remembers he is wearing his vacc suit. He sheepishly lowers his hand back to his side. "I don’t think I've ever had this big an audience before for a safe cracking, not even that job inside the gem exchange on Capitol," he thinks. "We had a big crew on that job, but most were busy elsewhere. It was just me and Babaji cracking the safe itself. At least we had plenty of room to work in. Not like here."

He notices that Martha and Doc seem to be finished with their preparations for catching some of the air inside the safe for testing. He turns to Argent. "Captain, if you would be so kind as to hold the vid recorder to document the momentous occasion. I’ll get started on the lock, and I believe Martha and Doc already have their hands full."

Swann then reaches into a cargo pocket on his vacc suit and pulls out a waterproof case. "My lucky lockpicks," he says, laughing. He unwraps the case and lays it out on the floor, next to the safe. He uses some small magnets to anchor it to the floor. "Now, let’s see what we can see." After another close examination of the lock’s mechanism, he selects some tools from the case and sets to work.


----------



## Shadowdancer

With an odd mixture of trepidation and curiosity, Martha, Swann, Argent, and Saro assemble in the port airlock in their vacc suits. Argent carries a portable vid cam to record events. Saro has his collection bag, a microscope, and some study equipment/tools.

Disabling the lock in a vacuum was a bit more difficult for Swann and Martha, but they manage to get the lock disabled after a bit more effort than originally planned. After retrieving her scratchbuilt air collection apparatus from Saro, Martha places the contraption around the door seal and then quickly steps back to the far end of the airlock, as far away as possible from the safe.

Shaking his head a bit, Swann then steps in, glances at Argent (who points a thumb up), and turns the handle to open the safe door. A puff of air is caught by the collection apparatus and funneled into a safety jar as planned. Judging by the amount of air in the initial collection bag, about a quarter of the air was successfully captured. The rest escaped to the vacuum in the airlock.

Saro steps forward quickly to swab a few of the surfaces inside the safe for samples and then steps back.

Swann looks in the safe. Inside are:

Five metallic tubes sealed with screw tops.
A hip flask.
A small funnel.
A silicon spatula.
One small plastic box marked "50 Erasu Snub Pistol Rounds, Liquid Delivery."
Eight credit chits for a total of 133,000 Imperial credits.
A small, paper notebook.
A body pistol.
Two body pistol magazines.
One small plastic box without markings.
A small (white) furry object of some sort, about 1 cm by 7 cm.

Swann finishes making a mental inventory of the safe's contents. He turns to look at the others. "I call dibs on first pick," he says, then bursts out laughing. Then he looks at Doc. "Doc, can you take a look at the small, white, furry thing? Is that, or did that used to be, an animal?"

Carefully putting the bagged samples into a locker located in the airlock, Doc turns at Swann’s question. Squatting down to get a closer look, he examines the object in question. He then laughs as Swann holds it up. With a chuckle, Saro comments, "I believe that’s a rabbit’s foot. Of course, the real question is why it’s in the safe!"

Argent steps forward to pick up a the metal tubes, commenting, "Hmm, two seem to be full and three seem to be empty." Opening one, he finds it to be almost full of some yellow–gold powder. After muttering a barely–heard curse, he says, "Oh great. More Star Flower pollen. Seems like it’s about as much as was collected from the air filters after about two weeks."

Argent continues with a rueful grin, "Swann, I’m afraid that you don’t quite get first dibs, in spite of opening the safe. Of course, if the Marines in Alief find the Star Flowers and pollen, you’re welcome to have it all."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Argent looks around for a moment, chuckles to himself, and then comments, "Well, in any case, we now know what is in the old captain’s safe. And, we’re not any more dead than we were before given the discovery of more Star Flower. Saro, how long should we stay in vacuum before it's safe to leave this lock?"

Saro looks up from his sample transfer and replies, "I believe that a couple of hours should do the trick. That’s the amount of time that they used when they initially decontam’d this ship."

Argent sighs and then says, "OK. Get comfortable, people, we’ve got a couple of hours to go." He then sits down himself and starts thumbing through the notebook. The notebook had just a few pages of notes in it, mostly a ledger of some sort of payments spaced out every couple of weeks. Interestingly, the ledger lists payments of about 10k Cr a pop to all crewmembers except to Martha.

Swann examines the contents of the small boxes. The first one contains the listed rounds for the snub revolver. Interestingly, there doesn’t appear to be any sort of tool to insert liquids into the rounds. The second box contains regular rounds for the body pistol.

Saro picks up the flask for examination. As she sees it, Martha comments, "I think that’s the captain’s brandy flask. He was pretty possessive about it." Saro glances up, and then mutters, "Here’s a waste of some good brandy, then," and opens the flask. A puff of air followed by some sublimated liquid issues until Saro caps the flask again. Glancing up at Swann ruefully, he explains, "Sorry, couldn’t take the chance that some of the air inside might still have some of the contagion. The remaining liquid should be alright if it’s brandy, though."

-----​ 
After the foursome finishes the decontamination procedures, emerge from the airlock, and remove their vacc suits, they assemble for dinner with the rest of the crew.

Placing the collected contents of the safe on the table in the lounge, Argent sits back and says, "Well, what shall we do now? This matter affects all of us, and it’s outside of the relief mission, so I think that we ought to decide what to do together. I am going to put the Star Flower pollen and empty tubes in the chamber with the Star Flower plants. If anyone does find them during inspection, at least we can try to claim that everything was in that room and that we weren’t involved."

Swann looks around the table. "Well, I suggest Doc run some tests on the contents of that flask, to discover what’s in it. And I suppose we should put the safe back where it goes — it's not our ship, after all. We can reset the electronic lock, but I don’t know what we can do about the mechanical lock without a key. I can get into the safe, but it takes some time — an occasion might arise when someone needs to get into it quickly, and I might not be available."

"Well hey, Swann, just lock the electric lock and leave the mechanical one open," Ian says. "Or can’t you do that? Not to worry, it’s not that important right now. Let’s just have a look at what we got here, shall we?"

Ian thumbs through the notebook, searching in vain for the names and contact information of female sophonts.

Bravely sniffing the flask, Saro concludes that the contents (much evaporated now), are brandy, possibly a rather expensive one at that.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Upon waking up and realizing that the night passed without incident, most of the crew starts to suspect that something is seriously wrong.



Oh yah, he's got them well trained alrighty 

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Date: 116 through 118-993*
*Place: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Alief.*

The rest of the days in jump space are actually pretty relaxing for the crew of the _Bray Keaven_, particularly after the excitement of the first part of the trip. Martha and Swann get their promised rest and relaxation, though — with Darishun’s help — they do place the safe back into its spot and weld it down. The safe’s return took far less time than the initial removal and opening. The safe’s electronic lock is reset, and the contents returned (except for the Star Flower tubes, which are placed with the Star Flower trees).

Saro checks on his growth medium daily. Unfortunately (or is it fortunately?), he doesn’t seem to have cultured any of the hemorrhagic virus.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XII*​

*Date: 119-993*
*Place: Alief System, Linkworlds Cluster, Ley Sector.*

*0900 hours*.

"5 . . . 4 . . . 3 . . . 2 . . . Returning to normal space now," chants Vargas as the _Bray Keaven_ leaves jump space and emerges in the Alief system. As the sensors regain their bearings, they show the rest of the fleet scattered within 10 thousand klicks and that Alief itself is 102 planetary diameters away. "Pretty good, all things considered," Argent thinks to himself.

Almost immediately, the comm system starts blaring a message on the alert channel: "Alief is under strict quarantine in addition to the normal Red Zone quarantine. All ships transiting through the Urlainn refueling depot may proceed normally. Any ships approaching Alief must stop for inspection. Any ship approaching within 80 planetary diameters without inspection will be intercepted and destroyed. Any ship departing Alief must hold for quarantine isolation and inspection for seven days. Any ship departing Alief beyond 10 planetary diameters without inspection and quarantine will be destroyed."

Looking up from his scanners, Vargas comments, "Well, that explains our welcoming committee. There is one 1,000–ton _Urassigaruu_ class escort destroyer, a _Gazelle _class close escort, two cutters, and six fighters inbound. These guys mean business."

After a beat, the comm system squawks another message, this one from the Marquis’ ship, "_Seri’s Dagger_ to _Bray Keaven_. Hold position and wait for inspection. We’re currently negotiating with the surviving picket commander as to how we can best help. Sit tight. Since you’re the last to arrive, you’re currently fourth for inspection by the second cutter. Estimated time of inspection is 1500. Will send more information as we get it. _Seri’s Dagger_ out."

Argent acknowledges the transmission and then keys the internal comm. "If you aren’t monitoring the comm system, we’ve arrived in Alief system OK, and it appears that the rest of the fleet is OK, too. We’re holding for inspection in about six hours. No word yet on what we’ll be doing. Martha and Swann? Since we have some time, do you think that we can get one of the spare weapons in that empty turret? I wouldn’t suggest trying to zero and calibrate the targeting systems, but we might have enough time to at least do the external installation."

Argent continues, "Meanwhile, we do need to prepare for the inspection. I doubt that we’ll want to tick off the Marines, so we need to decide how to handle this little visit."

-----​ 
Upon emergence into normal space, Martha begins following standard protocols, checking on the thrusters as well as running a post–emergence diagnostic on the jump drives. Her work is interrupted by the Captain’s announcement.

"Sir, do you think it’d be a good idea to mount weapons before we’ve been inspected, when the inspectors might get nervous and take some serious offense to us pointing weapons at them here in a Red Zone and all that? I’d recommend at least letting them know our intentions and getting permission before doing so. I’m good with these engines, but I don’t think I can fix them once the ship’s destroyed by some trigger-happy interdiction zone inspector." Martha awaits his response, doing some quick calculations in her head. It should take about two hours of outside work to get the weapons physically installed, another two hours of internal and electrical work, followed by another two hours to zero the targeting calibrations.

Swann enters the engine room just in time to hear Martha’s response to Argent. After she finishes he smiles at her and says, "Don’t worry, Martha. The interdiction ships know we’re part of the rescue mission, carrying valuable relief supplies. They aren’t going to start shooting at us, even if we do start messing around with our weapons. Grab some tools and give me a hand, and we’ll get this finished in no time."

Swann walks over to the intercom and calls Argent. "Captain, this is Swann. I think getting the weapons installed on the port side is a great idea. Martha and I will get right on it. We’ll install the laser and get as much done as we can before the inspection team arrives. But it wouldn’t hurt to let them know what we’re up to.

"Meanwhile, I suggest we dump the explosives and detonator out of the airlocks, then goose the thrusters a touch so we’ll drift away from them, and they won’t be so noticeable. And you might want to get in radio contact with whoever’s in charge of this relief armada and fill him in on the situation."

-----​ 
Vasilii, upon learning of the emergence into real space heads to main cargo. "In order to have a quick inspection, all things must be listed and accounted for," he says to himself. Vasilii prepares documents for the cargo (with no mention of Star Flowers or explosives, though).

-----​ 
Groaning, Ian gets up and heads to the cargo bay. "Better make sure it all looks ship–shape. It should be cursory given what we are here for but we don’t want to catch any needless flak that would slow down the rescue mission."

At the bay he surveys the boxes, nods to Vasilii, and holds out his hand for the proffered cargo list, then turns to hit the intercom. "McConnell to Bridge. Don’t forget to call the bomb squad. I mean, installing weapons on the outside and putting booby traps in the airlock might just be construed as VERY unfriendly. For my two cents, go ahead and install the starship weapons. It’s not like we pose a threat to those combat monsters floating around out there, and we are underarmed if we are going to land and deliver stuff to a desperate, infected mob. Out."

He smiles back at Vasilii. "Better armed to the teeth than no arms and no teeth! Where do you want to start?"

-----​ 
Saro groans as his sleep is interrupted by the intercom announcement. Three days working in the airlock and nothing. "I guess it is good that there is no contagion onboard, but still . . . I wish I could have come up with something that I could study."

Sighing, Doc swings his legs over the side of his bed and sits for a moment, willing himself awake. "Six hours, huh? I guess I better go make sure the sick bay is all ship–shape and make sure the list of medical supplies aboard is all ready to be checked out."

Singing a peppy little pop tune by the Teks-Meks, Doc pops into the shower, gets dressed up in a clean coverall and sets out for the lounge for a quick bite before heading to the sick bay.

-----​ 
Vargas puts the console he was at on standby and climbs out of the co–pilot’s seat. "Boss, I’m going back to engineering. We’ve used up our one good jump and if things are as bad as they say down there", he indicates the planet through the bridge canopy, "I want to make sure as many systems as possible stay lit when we need them."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Argent listens carefully as Martha, Swann, and Ian express their opinions on the idea of installing one of the weapons in the port turret, then replies, "You bring up a very good point, Martha. We will inform the reception picket about our intentions. Depending on what has been happening, they may be a bit trigger happy. I hadn’t planned on asking you to work on the power connections or targeting system calibration — which would certainly alarm them — just yet, but it doesn’t hurt to be safe. In the meantime, will you go ahead and suit up, and make any other preparations until I give you a yay or nay?

"Mr. McConnell? Please suit up and prepare to assist Martha and Swann since you know how to handle yourself in zero G.

-----​ 
"Aye, Cap’n," Martha begins reluctantly moving toward the ship’s locker. A painful memory flashes across her mind’s eye as she reaches for her suit, but she quickly suppresses it and begins preparing to do her job.

-----​ 
Ian hands his clipboard to Vasilii with a broad grin and reaches for the nearest ship’s comm: "Aye, aye, Captain, I’ll be suited up and at the lock ASAP. I don’t think we need to space the explosives. After all, they are pretty much harmless play–dough without the detonators plugged in. You never know when a big mound of plastique might come in handy. Go ahead and space the detonators. Don’t want them going off unexpectedly. Of course, we could always space ’em a bit later and test the laser on it for a little extra fun."

Ian then thinks, "Some detonators of our own shouldn’t be too hard to come by in a war zone, either." As he leaves the cargo bay, Ian says, "Hey Vasilii, we could always sell the explosive somewhere." "Or use it for fishing on some backwater," Ian thinks.

"I’m sure you would have more uses for the explosives that I would, S.O. McConnell," Vasilii responds. "On a war-torn nation, I’m sure I would be able to find a buyer. You just have to know where to look." With a smile, Vasilii thinks, "Finally, we may make a profit."

"Alright, let’s get to work," Vasilii suggests to Darishun. "We should start with those containers there as they will be inspected first, then we’ll just work from front to rear. Let’s get to it."

-----​ 
After speaking with Martha and Ian, Argent turns to key the comm, "_Bray Keaven _to incoming picket, over."

After a moment, a response from the destroyer escort rumbles back, "_Ashigaruai_ is incoming picket lead. Go ahead, _Bray Keaven_."

"We’d like to do the outside installation of a pulse laser on our port turret while we wait. The engineer got the port turret working again, and we figure that we might need it when we get close to the planet. We’ll do outside installation only, no power connections, no targeting calibrations."

"One moment, _Bray Keaven_," comes back followed by silence for a few minutes. "_Bray Keaven_, this is _Ashigaruai_. Clearance is granted. I have advised the other picket ships. Be advised that powering any weapons or going to active sensors will be treated as hostile actions that will be dealt with lethally. By the way, there’s a good chance you’ll need that port laser: things are getting ugly down there. If you’re headed towards the planet, you can find some debris from ships trying to run without submitting to quarantine at about 40 AUs that can be used to help power and calibration tests. _Ashigaruai_ out."

"That’s comforting," thinks Argent. Keying the internal comm, he announces, "Martha, Swann, and Ian. This is Argent. We have clearance. Don’t even think about doing the power connections or targeting calibrations just yet, though."

Keying the comm again, Argent then hails _Seri’s Dagger_. "_Bray Keaven_ to _Seri’s Dagger_, over."

"_Seri’s Dagger_ here. The Marquis is involved in negotiations, so please be brief."

"Be advised that we had a bomb onboard hidden in the cargo that was set to detonate shortly after jump. We disarmed it. We have no evidence of origin or intent other than the bomb was clumsily added to an imaging table after shipment from the factory and before delivery to the ship. We’re transmitting the information that we have now, but it looks like it’s unnecessary if the other ships emerged without problems."

"S***. As if we didn’t have enough to worry about. No other ships have reported anything suspicious, but we’ll transmit your information to them as well. You probably should hold the bomb’s components and give them to the Marines for safe keeping. Thanks for the information, and I’m glad that you’re here in one piece."

"So are we. _Bray Keaven_ out."

-----​ 
Once all the documents are prepared, Vasilii heads to his stateroom to get some clean clothing on, get washed up and prepare himself for the inspection at 1500 hours. "1500 hours. Sigh," he thinks. "I’ll have to talk to the captain about changing our schedule to a 32–hour clock as opposed to the Terran 24."

-----​ 
*1030 hours.*

"Geez, what’s up with the flag? We could use an update over here," Argent thinks to himself as he and Vargas watch the cutters inspecting the ships of the aid fleet. As if on cue, the comm system chimes.

"_Seri’s Dagger_ to Sentry Aid Fleet, this is the Marquis. We have completed our discussions and have some information and plans to share with you." At these words, Argent turns on the internal and suit comms so that the crew can listen in.

"The situation is quite serious as expected. Alief has plague outbreaks in seven countries on the planet’s surface. They range from relatively small outbreaks in a single city to outbreaks covering a wide region. Interestingly, all three of the regional outbreaks are in countries bordering a nation called King George’s Land, but King George’s Land itself is unaffected. King George’s Land has sent troops into the three bordering countries to ‘aid’ their neighbors in this time of crisis. Naturally, there is considerable suspicion that the plague is not a natural occurrence.

"The smaller outbreaks seem to be isolated to four cities, each in a separate country fairly removed from King George’s Land. It is suspected that a traveler got infected and returned to that city from one of the affected regions.

"Panic is spreading in and among the various nations, particularly the affected ones or those bordering the affected ones. A couple of conflicts have broken out among nations that are unaffected over pharmaceutical facilities.

"The Imperial Rules of War prohibit this sort of biological warfare nonsense, and I expect that Imperial forces will eventually come down hard on King George’s Land if and when proof of the use of biological weapons is shown.

"Normally, the local interdiction forces would be plenty to punish this fool of a nation. However, some of the crew of the _Juishiaa_ (the second destroyer escort) and the _Wall of Stone_ (the interdiction tender) had shore leave in one of the affected cities. At this point, the _Juishiaa_ is crewed by a volunteer skeleton crew from the _Ashigaruai_. The _Wall of Stone_ got a bit luckier: she’s only lost 60 percent of her crew.

"The refueling depot was also decimated. There are now naval personnel running the station. Luckily only two private ships were affected. The depot is still servicing transit ships, but the crews are being run ragged.

"Our situation is good given the speed of the preparations. And, we are lucky to have the _Bray Keaven_ with us because someone planted a bomb onboard. All other ships are double checking their cargoes now and have reported no explosives. We will inform the Sentry Investigation Bureau when we return to Sentry. Until then, we have work to do.

"So, here are the plans. _S-19193_ will proceed to the refueling depot to assist the naval personnel and provide medical support if needed.

"_Seri’s Dagger_ will assist in the interdiction of Alief.

"_Wellorn Light_ and _Relia_ will proceed to the _Wall of Stone_ to set up a study and treatment facility on the ship. _Relia_ has the elements of a pharmaceutical development facility onboard, so they should be able to manufacture a vaccine if we can get more information.

"_Ashorn’s Hope_, _S-38989_, _Icsikt_, and _Bray Keaven_ will proceed to the planet and assist the nations that have the smaller outbreaks and are uninvolved in fighting King George’s Land. These nations have remained relatively neutral in the past, and are among the more Imperial–friendly nations on the planet. Actual assignments will follow once we complete negotiations.

"All ships, as you complete inspections, proceed towards your stations. A medical report from the surviving medical staff of the _Wall of Stone_ will follow. Good luck to us all. _Seri’s Dagger_ out."

With the last few words hanging in the air, Argent shakes his head, keys the internal comm, and comments: "Well, this ought to be fun."


----------



## Broccli_Head

So was the ship recruited or was this part of the original mission?


----------



## DrZombie

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> So was the ship recruited or was this part of the original mission?



It was drafted into the mission, i think.


----------



## Broccli_Head

DrZombie said:
			
		

> It was drafted into the mission, i think.




I knew it! 

Dang Imperials!


----------



## Shadowdancer

When word of the plague reached Sentry, the Marquis rounded up all available ships to use to deliver relief supplies to Alief. The Bray Keaven was one of the ships commandered by the Marquis. It is still on that mission.

In addition, all personnel with the required skills to operate the ships were rounded up at the Sentry starport and pressed into service. The crew onboard the Bray Keaven have barely known each other a week, in game time. The original crew of the ship was killed by the plague. The only survivor was the ship's engineer, Martha, who is still onboard.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*1100 hours*

In the cargo hold, Darishun looks up from tidying the cargo as the comm chimes, followed by a message on the speakers: "Argent to crew. The current medical officer on the interdiction tender has sent a report on the hemmorrhagic virus. Saro and Darishun will probably want to study it. Everyone else? You will probably at least want to read the first few sections. I’ll put links to the report in your personal inboxes. Argent out."

"Ah, most interesting," Darishun comments to Vasilii. "Please excuse me, I should probably begin studying this report." Darishun finishes tidying the current set of containers, and then plods off towards the lounge to grab a snack and study the report.

*To: Sentry Relief Fleet Medical Personnel*
*From: Lt. Reisha Dedrich, MD, Wall of Stone*
*Date: 1045-119-993*
*Subject: Alief Hemmorrhagic Virus Preliminary Report*

The Alief Hemorrhagic Virus (henceforth, AHV) is a hemmorrhagic virus that exhibits typical characteristics of hemmorrhagic pathogens but has such a short incubation time and such a high mortality rate that my conclusion is that the virus is not naturally occurring in this form. Local Alief scientists appear to be theorizing that the virus is a weaponized form of the "Prince’s Bleeding" virus, a local hemmorrhagic virus that occasionally affects locally raised rabbits.

The incubation time of the virus appears to be 12 hours from exposure to onset of symptoms. Early symptoms are fever, sluggishness, and coughing. Late stage symptoms are coughing up blood and bleeding. The first bleeding comes from mucous membranes breaking down. Once symptoms start, death occurs 90 percent of the time within an hour. Death rates climb to 99-100 percent within two hours, at least among Imperial personnel. I am unsure of death rates among Alief natives other than the local media are reporting rates approaching at least 95 percent in urban areas.

The virus does appear to be spread by exposure to contaminated body fluids or air. The viral shell does seem to be relatively fragile, and exposure to vacuum for 15 minutes, full spectrum light for an hour, or simple alcohol/bleach does appear to destroy the virus.

The combination of the following standard Imperial antivirals in standard dosages -- Wisulix, Karilic, and Derosium -- administered within 10-12 hours of exposure appears to be effective 75 percent of the time in combating the primary effects of the virus. A significant amount of damage to soft tissue can still occur.

We are not in the possession of a vaccine at this time. I find the fact that King George’s Land seems to be mostly unaffected while surrounding countries are being severely affected to be very curious, and I suspect that they are in possession of a vaccine. The King George’s Land government has denied this accusation.

Scientists in other countries are trying to come up with a vaccine, but have not reported success yet. There appear to be a relatively small quantity of locally available antivirals with any effect once infection has started.

At this point, developing a vaccine is rather problematic as we do not of anyone who has a natural immunity to the virus and our facilities are rather limited onboard the _Wall of Stone_.

In Appendix A-D of the report are the technical details and detailed observations of crewmembers of the _Wall of Stone_ who succumbed to the virus.


----------



## Shadowdancer

While waiting to hand Martha the next tool she requests, Ian clamps his boots to the outside of the turret and quickly scans the AHV medical report on his data pad.

" ‘Very curious’ my arse," he says after reading the report. "I think someone should just sneak into old Georgie-boys land and raid a hospital. The whole country couldn't be immune unless they had a vaccine and even if they finished vaccinating everyone months ago they’d still have to keep some around for babies, travelers, farmers from the wilderness, etc. Anybody want to volunteer for a little sightseeing trip? Martha, you'd look great in maternity wear!"

"Hmm," he thinks. "It might require a bit of preparation but it's probably feasible. I wonder what we can find out about George's place. Maybe I'll give Sergeant Merriweather a buzz on my next break and trawl for info." As an ex-intelligence officer in the Marines, Ian’s had experience setting up raids of this sort.

Martha glares at him through the visor of her vacc suit. "Hey, Mac, I don’t know what you’re doing, but you’re either gonna help me with this or you can take your knitting inside where you’ll be more comfortable and I can get some work done." Martha’s voice crackles over the comm link. "Right now, someone else is messing with MY engines, because I’m stuck out here on weapon duty. Now, let’s get this crap done, so I can go fix whatever it is they’ve broken. And what’s the idea of letting your attention drift like that out here," she gestures to the vastness of space, with Alief filling a quarter of the sky above them. "You crazy or something?"

"Sorry guys," Ian says sheepishly. "Yes, I am crazy. Torque wrench with 16mm socket? Coming right up."

Martha turns her attention back to work, making a mental note to discuss the matter with the Captain, AFTER she checks out her engines to make sure that her fellow crewmembers didn’t mess up the delicate engines she’d been coddling for months now.

Swann adjusts the angle of the laser’s barrel and smiles inside his vacc suit. "You tell him, Martha," he thinks to himself. "That crazy Ian wouldn’t have survived one term as a Belter. You lose your concentration like that in the Belts, you don’t come back. At least not alive. His idea about a sneak and peek inside King George's Land has merit, though."

Ian hands over the requested torque wrench and then returns to his musings. "Ah hell," he remembers. "Merriweather was on the _Hadrian’s Wall_. But, the _Wall of Stone_ sticks in my craw for some reason. Was it Guitierrez? No, he was with the 2333rd Expeditionary Unit on the _Quisieras_. Which unit is on the _Wall of Stone_? 4434th Line Regiment, 2nd Battalion, I think. Oh yeah! Corporal. . . no, I guess it's now 2nd Leftenant Flanagan was going to the 4434th. I wonder if he's on the _Wall_? I'll have to check after I get a break. At this rate, it won’t be until after the inspection. I wonder how he’s. . ."

Martha repeats, for a second time, "IAN! 15mm tensioner! Get your mind back on the job!" and briefly considers throwing the torque wrench at him before remembering that she really likes that wrench.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XIII*​*Date: 119-993*
*Place: Alief System.*


The five and a half hours before the inspection team arrives pass by pretty quickly for the crew. Argent remains on the bridge to monitor communications. Darishun helps move the pulse laser into the port cargo lock and then helps Vasilii prepare for inspection until the medical report arrives. Saro spends his time readying the sickbay and studying the report on the hemmorrhagic virus sent by the medical officer on the _Wall of Stone_. Vargas spends time checking on the jump drives and power plant, and adjusting a few manifolds and lines. Swann, Ian, and Martha manage to complete the external work on the pulse laser after five hours of hard work. They then return inside where Martha immediately goes to check the jump drives and power plants, and undo almost all of Vargas’ adjustments.

In nearby space, the cutters work quickly to inspect the relief fleet bound for the _Wall of Stone_ and Alief while the fighters, close escorts, and destroyer escort keep a watchful eye on the fleet. After each ship is inspected, it lights its drives at max power and heads toward its assigned station.

At 1500 hours, the comm on the bridge crackles to life. "_Cutter Picket Delta_ to _Bray Keaven_."

"_Bray Keaven_ here, go ahead."

"We are coming alongside for inspection in 10 minutes. Please muster the crew in the hallway near the starboard passenger airlock, and have personal identification papers and cargo manifest ready for inspection. All weapons onboard must be declared and remain in staterooms or in the ship's locker. No weapons are to be carried at any time. We will try to expedite the inspection, but the red zone quarantine remains."

"Understood, _Picket Delta_. See you soon."

Ten minutes later, with the crew mustered in the corridor near the starboard airlock, an Imperial Navy cutter closes within 100 meters of the _Bray Keaven_, and four suited figures use thrust packs to cross the space between the cutter and the ship. They expertly jet to a halt and cycle the outside airlock door.

First through the airlock is a hulking suit of battle dress with corporal rank insignia carrying a plasma gun! Wordlessly, the hulking figure tromps pass Vargas, who is standing closest to the bridge, and takes up station blocking the entrance to the bridge (and, coincidentally, putting itself in a position to fire down the corridor, through most of the crew, and probably through the drives). The smoky black of a darkened faceplate firmly damps any thoughts of chitchat with Plasma Hulk.

"Jeez, plasma guns on a ‘friendly’ interdiction inspection? What's going on
here," Argent thinks.

The next figures through the airlock are two Marines in combat armor, with somewhat more sensible arms: gauss carbines. Ian notes approvingly that the gunnery sergeant’s combat armor (Tanaka, by the nameplate) is rather aged and not spit polish sharp, but well maintained. The sergeant’s and private’s faceplates are clear, and the faces appear tired, but alert.

Finally, the smallest figure of them all clears the airlock. This suit of armor almost gleams of polish, and the second lieutenant bars appear to be newly applied. Instead of a gauss carbine, the figure carries a naval gauss pistol on its right hip. The faceplate remains darkened, and a tinny male voice squeaks out of the suit’s speakers at loud volume, "Alright. I’m Lieutenant Berisul, Imperial Marines. Let’s do this inspection by the numbers.

"Who is in charge of this tub?" the figure adds, his hands on his hips.

"I’m the acting captain," replies Argent. "Naval Leftenant Argent, retired."

"Alright! Let’s head to the bridge to inspect your ship’s logs. Sergeant, you’re in charge of checking papers and cargo inspections! Execute!"

With that, the Marine lieutenant marches towards the bridge. There is a bit of dancing about while the lieutenant tries to squeeze by Plasma Hulk Marine, who apparently couldn't quite move over enough to let the lieutenant easily by. Oddly enough, Plasma Hulk Marine seems to straighten and let Argent by smoothly. Once Argent passes, Plasma Hulk Marine returns to a guard position, and the face plate lightens to reveal a surprisingly attractive female face with an amused smirk that is quickly tamped out.

Once the bridge doors shut behind Lt. Berisul and Argent, the sergeant shakes his head ever so slightly and then asks in a conversational tone, "I sincerely hope that your captain doesn’t keep any obscene photos in the computer system. Lt. Berisul will be checking every nook and cranny of your computer system in order to find and inspect them carefully. So, who are you people and what do you have to declare?"

Glancing in the direction of the Marine Lieutenant’s retreat, Ian gives a quick grin to Plasma Hulk Marine and steps forward in a crisp ex-Marine like fashion.

"Yes. Well, I guess I’ll start: I’m Ian McConnell. Like most of us here I’m just along to help out any way I can. I’m sure I can speak for all of us in offering you our condolences for your recent losses.

"Like you, we wish this inspection to go smoothly, and I believe we have everything in order so that we can get on with our mercy mission, and you can get some rest ASAP.

"I have the following personal weapons in the ship's locker: One stungun, one cutlass, one combat knife, and one gauss pistol. Here are my papers and the permit for the gauss weapon," concludes Ian.

As the gunny scans the papers, his eyes widen briefly, and he snaps to attention followed, after a brief heartbeat, by the other two marines. "Captain McConnell, sir!" he barks.

Ian smiles and replies, "At ease, Gunny. I'm retired now."

"That’s only because the Corps doesn’t sent you a paycheck now, sir."

Ian then adds, conversationally, "True. By the way, do you still have a Mr. Flanagan on board the _Wall of Stone_, Sergeant? He might be a Second-looey by now, I guess?"

Sergeant Tanaka’s face clouds for a moment before he replies, "Not anymore, sir. Gunny Shirigaa spoke very highly of him, sir. Said that he learned a bit more polish and smoothness from his old intel officer in the 5677th than most new second lieutenants, even if they come up from the ranks. Were you in the 5677th, sir?"

At Ian’s nod, Tanaka continues, "Lieutenant Flanagan was in Alpha Company, and the plague that hit the _Stoney_ started there, sir. Damn pissant locals. Too stupid to know that bioweps are like nuclear hand grenades, and little else tends to call down as much ortillery from the fleet as a pissant who tries to use them.

"But I’m wandering a bit, sir. Perhaps we could chat some more after introductions?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

With that, Gunnery Sergeant Tanaka turns to the rest of the crew and listens attentively while they introduce themselves. The second marine in combat armor, PFC Sanderson, by the nameplate and rank insignia, takes notes on his electronic pad as each indicates weapons.

Following Ian’s introduction and brief conversation with the inspector, Martha presents her papers. "Martha Smythe, Starship Technician, Class Two, board certified in electronics, engineering, gravitics, mechanics, and sensor operations. Also certified as a Class One Pilot by ISA standards. I’ve got a snub pistol in the locker."

The engineer stands by quietly as the inspector looks over her papers, trying not to fidget. Most of her training was at the hands of an older engineer with a predilection toward causing trouble in every startown, and his wariness of authority figures carried over to Martha as a general sense of nervousness when confronting them. Her record is fairly clean for a 22–year–old trader–tech, but she still gets nervous whenever an enforcer asks her for her papers.

As the Marine sergeant finishes with Martha, Swann steps forward.

"My name is Swann Hellinic. I’m the ship’s electrician and computer operator as well as one of the gunners. Here are my papers. I have some weapons to declare, all locked in a box in the ship’s locker. I have an automatic pistol, a snub pistol, a submachine gun, a shotgun, an accelerator rifle and a gauss rifle. Also in the box is ammunition for each weapon, as well as a blade and a cutlass."

Swann remains calm, having gone through such searches more times than he could remember. Or cared to. "As long as they don’t search my cabin, I’m OK," he thinks. "And as long as they don’t search the fuel processors, we’re all OK."

Vargas steps forward to present his papers. "Sergeant, Emile Vargas, former Scout and now, supplimentary engineer and bridge crew. I've got a pistol and a shotgun stowed in my cabin. And this is Rusti." As he says this he indicates the beaker sitting on his shoulder. "Nice to meet you . . . all of you in fact." This last comment seems more directed toward Risa than anyone else. 

When the Marine reaches him, Doc presents his hand comp and nods curtly, "Sergeant. I am Doctor Saro Talbek, currently acting as the ship’s doctor. In addition to my medical drugs, supplies, and equipment you see listed on my hand comp, I have a snub pistol and some tranq ammo in the ship’s locker."

Doc warily keeps an eye on the Marines as they conduct their inspection, having met too many Army and Marine troopers who were a little too quick on the trigger for his taste.

The Marine in the battle dress, Lance Corporal Obutu, reflexively starts to bring her plasma gun to bear as Darishun (a bit too large to be immediately in the area of the airlock) pokes his massive head around the corner in order to introduce himself. This movement taps out Vargas’ tentative attempts to catch the blonde’s eye in order to start flirting. "Uh gunny, there seems to be something loo. . ."

Darishun smiles, which evidently isn’t comforting since Obutu brings the plasma gun fully to bear, and says, "Greetings gunnery sergeant and Marines. Please do not be alarmed. I just thought that I should introduce myself since I could not fit into the corridor with the others. I am Darishun, this ship’s medic and general cargo assistant. I have a rifle in my stateroom. I would be happy to help in any way to expedite this process since it is imperative that we place ourselves in a position to help the victims on Alief as soon as possible."

Tanaka holds out a hand palm down to Obutu and says, "It’s OK, Risa. He's a Virushi, and they’re generally pacifists until really pushed. He’s not going to jump you, though if he did, I’m not sure that the plasma gun would stop him, at least not on the first shot." Obutu lowers the gun, but still looks very wary.

Once introductions and declarations are complete, Tanaka speaks. "Thank you for your declarations and papers. Obutu and Sanderson will now have to verify your weapons and do some spot checks on your cargo in order to keep Berisul happy. You’d think that he’d lighten up a bit for the Marquis’ helpers, but since the Marquis isn’t here, I can’t skimp too much, even if you’re trying help.

"I do note that you've got a missile launcher listed as part of your cargo."

At this, Martha shakes herself out of being intimidated and only somewhat meekly says, "That’s ours, sir! I had to uninstall it when the port turret went out, but the ship’s logs have. . ."

Tanaka smiles and holds up a hand: "I understand that, ma’am. I was going to say that you might need that missile launcher installed before you hit the planet. Well, that and I need to warn you all that the interdiction fleet policy that if you come back missing any of your ship’s weaponry, the ship gets seized and sold as a prize. Apparently, the policy started after a few enterprising merchants landed and sold off their ships’ weaponry before leaving. Oh, and it’s 'Gunny' or 'Sergeant’ since I work for a living, not like some people," nodding in the direction of the bridge.

"Now, as far the explosives. Normally, we’d have to seize that as contraband. But, seeing as they’re just mining explosives and you never know if you might need it on Alief, I’m afraid that Sanderson forgot to note it on his pad." At this, Sanderson can be seen furiously hitting a few keys before blandly looking at his gunny.

Nodding at Vasilii, Tanaka concludes with, "Sir? Would you please show Lance Corporal Obutu and PFC Sanderson the ship’s locker and cargo hold?" He turns back to Ian, "Captain McConnell, sir? Perhaps we could go someplace to chat while my Marines finish the inspection?"

Ian nods, "Yes, why don’t we go relax in the lounge upstairs. The drink dispenser has been upgraded, but I’m afraid that I can only offer Marine ratpacks as snacks."

"A drink would be welcome, sir, if I could, but given the snack selection, I am glad that our current inspection procedures require they remain sealed up," Tanaka replies with a grin.

At this, the group breaks up. The two junior marines go with Vasilii, Saro, and Darishun to inspect the cargo hold, ship’s locker, and sickbay, with Martha trailing in case they want to go near her precious drives.

Gunny Tanaka, Ian, Swann, and Vargas go upstairs to the lounge.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Update:* I inadvertantly left out some information about Vargas' actions during the initial Marine inspection. I have added it to the post above as it has some bearing on the next series of posts.


----------



## Shadowdancer

After the group arrives in the lounge and settles in with a round of beverages, Swann looks at the Marine. "Sergeant Tanaka, can you fill us in on what the situation is like planetside? Are the natives friendly or hostile? Is there any rioting going on, or mobs patrolling the streets? Our ship is one of those which will be landing on Alief, and I’m sure we’d all like to know what we’re getting ourselves into when we land."

As the sergeant starts to answer, Ian pulls out his datapad and hunches forward attentively, ready to take notes. "Take your time, Sarge, the more detail the better — provided you aren’t actually breaking any rules, of course. Rest assured, we’ve got lots more questions after this."

Tanaka takes in Swann’s questions and then ruefully replies, "Well, in short, the answer appears to be ‘yes’ to your questions. Mind you, I haven’t been really monitoring the ground action too much, but we can pick up some of the vid broadcasts from the _Stoney_.

"Some of the locals are pretty friendly towards Imperials, even if you’re not offering military aid to crush their neighbors. Others are only friendly if you are and downright hostile otherwise. Some are just hostile.

"There is some rioting going on in the countries that have areas hit by the plague or are near areas hit by the plague. There are also countries that are concerned and tense, but under control.

"Most areas are now pretty wary if not downright hostile to travelers. Can’t blame ’em too much given that there are a few cities that appear to be infected mainly because a traveler was going through.

"Some of the mercs that landed before the red zone went up a couple of years ago have gotten either antsy or out. There are also some Imperial research teams working on water issues that are getting antsy.

"Basically, people are scared. Scared people can do some pretty stupid stuff, so I’d watch yourselves out there. A tech 8 bullet in your neck or enough of those T-8 missiles up your ship’s ass will kill you just as dead as a plasma gun.

"Here. I’ll dump a couple of maps to your datapads. The first is one that I grabbed from a local vid production showing areas that have been hit by the plague which are near King Georgie’s Land. The second shows the areas where the King Georgies have advanced into neighboring countries to provide 'humanitarian aid in this time of crisis.' What a crock!

"You probably ought to scan the vid broadcasts from the planet for more info. If Lieutenant Flanagan were alive, he could provide you proper intel, but we’re kinda stretched thin just keeping the blockade up given that we have to interdict ships in both directions now. The Navy types fragged a couple of ships halfway between here and Alief that were trying to run to jump distance without inspection or quarantine.

"In short, it’s a damn mess."

Ian nods his head in agreement and then asks, "So, do we have proof it’s a biowep yet? Or a vaccine?"

Tanaka snorts and replies, "Proof? ‘If it quacks like a duck’ . . . No, we don’t have proof. At least, not enough proof that the acting Navy skipper is willing to order the _Stoney_ to start firing on Georgie military installations in retaliation. That’s what the old skipper of the _Stoney _would’ve done. He was decent for a Navy puke.

"We don’t have a vaccine yet, either. Looks like the scientist types onboard the subsidized merchant have the gear to create a vaccine once they can get something to study.

"The locals are trying to find a vaccine, too. Everyone thinks that the Georgies have a vaccine since their troops are mostly unaffected, and the plague areas have this really funny shape that doesn’t penetrate far into Georgie land. Georgies are denying it right now but say that they’re working on a vaccine, too.

"Anyway, anything else?"

Swann considers for a moment, then asks, "When we land on Alief, are we basically on our own as far as protection, or are there Imperial forces and/or local forces available to provide protection? I just have this picture of us landing and the ship being overrun by locals thinking we have a vaccine or some miracle drug that will make them immune."

"I have a similar picture myself," Ian says. "Seems to me that we’ll be spending the whole time in vacc suits, too, since there’s only an 85 percent chance the drugs will work and a 99 percent chance of catching the thing if we go anywhere that the drugs would do some good — which means right into the plague zone, in front of the advancing troops. Just look at how these two areas overlap. This whole thing has got military airborne bioweapon with artillery or airborne munitions delivery written all over it. All the King’s men must have been vaccinated, but they’d have to have reserve supplies of vaccine handy in case they missed any of there own civilians near the front on their side of the line."

Ian continues, with a certain crazy gleam in his eye. "Someone has got to go into that area and get some vaccine for the scientists to duplicate en mass. Without it the relief fleet cargos are nothing but a temporary Band-Aid. We can’t stop the plague and we won’t catch the perpetrators because we’ll be too busy running away from their front line troops and/or mobs of desperate refugees. If fleet is too stretched to do anything then it has to be somebody from the relief fleet. The Marquis will need a lot more intel before he launches a mission like that, though."

As Ian looks over the maps again, his mind races with possibilities. "We could land in Queen Anne’s Country and fly over the northern border in the air raft to the River Tyne in Coventry, then sail down river underwater on the raft in vacc suits," he thinks to himself. "That’d get us in and out without too much chance of detection. Assuming the Queen isn’t in cohoots with the King, it shouldn’t be too hot to start with."

Aloud, Ian says, "This brings us to another delicate question, Sarge. Who brought the plague into the blockade fleet? Any chance there’s a traitor in your own house? I mean, the Marquis is going to be getting info off you guys before he sends us down there and I’d really like to know who we can count on before we find ourselves at the sharp end."

To himself, Ian thinks, "I’m being pretty bald faced about this but hey, things are in chaos and the Sarge looks like a decent enough guy. Gotta trust someone. I’ll ask the other guys what they think when the Marines have gone. I think Swann will be up for it, maybe Vargas. Dunno about the others — although, if there’s a cash reward Vasilii will be along in a flash!"


----------



## Shadowdancer

Sergeant Tanaka's maps of Alief.


----------



## Shadowdancer

_Nodding at Vasilii, Tanaka concludes with, "Sir? Would you please show Lance Corporal Obutu and Pfc. Sanderson the ship’s locker and cargo hold?"_

Vasilii nods. "Please, Lance Corporal Obutu and Pfc. Sanderson, follow me. I will first show you to the ships locker," he says as they walk down the corridor, "so you can be sure all onboard weapons are accounted for and secure. Then perhaps you can ‘stand down?’ Is that the Marine saying? Please Pfc. Sanderson, tell me what does Pfc. stand for? As I mentioned in my declaration, I am a Merchant, selling and procuring are my trade. If you require anything that the Navy cannot supply I would be glad to help you in any way I can."

As Vasilii walks down the corridor towards the ship's locker, he continues chatting with the Marines trying to loosen them up a bit. The Marines do seem to relax some, particularly since Darishun is backing up quickly and doesn’t seem ready to pounce on Obutu.

Sanderson chuckles at Vasilii's questions and merchant services offers. "Pfc. stands for Private First Class. Judging from your cargo manifests, it looks like your current cargo won’t have much that I need right now."

By this point, the group has reached the locker and Sanderson starts looking through it. "Hmmm . . . That’s in there. Yes, that’s fine. OK, your locker checks out. Come to think of it, Vasilii, there may be something that you can pick up for me if you do end up going down to the planet and have a chance to do so. There’s this hipbeast sausage that’s sold in some of the countries down there. If you see some, would you pick up a few links for me?"

At this request, Corporal Obutu looks a little taken aback. "Sanderson? Are you nuts?"

"Nah, should be OK. The stuff will probably have to go through hard vacuum exposure or at least the week quarantine, but that ought to do it."

Obutu looks rather thoughtful and then asks Vasilii, "Well, while you’re doing that, if you happen to see some of the Insgelside brand rosenation flower soap they sell, would you please pick up a few bars for me?"

It is Sanderson’s turn to look a little surprised. "Risa? Really? That seems a little unlike you. Need some for that Scout who was making goo–goo eyes at you?"

Obutu looks like she could melt through the bulkhead on her glare alone and simply says, "Do you want to live to make corporal?"

With that threat, Sanderson turns to Saro and Vasilii, and says, "So, moving right along, let’s look at the sickbay and cargo, huh?"

Vasilii says, "I’ll do my best to fill out your requests. Yes, let’s proceed to sickbay. It's just behind you. Doctor Talbek, would you show them around your workspace, please?"

The rest of the inspection proceeds smoothly. The inspection is fairly cursory — mostly some spot verifications — and fairly fast. The Marines do not go near the drive — or fuel processing — areas. After the inspection is complete, all troop up to the lounge to join the others.

-----​ 
Martha follows the group as they make their tour of the ship, answering questions when asked, but mostly staying to herself. When the Marines move to the lounge, Martha steps away and retreats once more to her engine room. At a comm panel, she tabs a quick request to schedule a private one–on–one with the Captain sometime soon, and then begins reading the reports and information that’s been provided the crew.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Since Obutu and Sanderson have completed their cursory inspection, they and the rest of the crew (except for Argent and Martha) join Tanaka, Ian, Swann, and Vargas in the lounge. As they arrive, Obutu and Sanderson look at their surroundings with a mixture of envy — the expanded drink dispenser — and disgust — the cases of Marine field rations. Argent and Lt. Berisul still have not emerged from the bridge.

Tanaka replies to Swann and Ian, "Well, frankly, if you have the three Imperial–grade antivirals that work, you _will_ be landing with a miracle drug. From what I’ve heard, the only Alief local antivirals that seem to work are only 30 percent effective if given within the first three or so hours of exposure. A couple of nations on the other side of the planet from KGL have gone to war over one of the pharmaceutical factories that make the antivirals.

"Yeah, you’d be pretty damn stupid, begging the Captain’s pardon, if you dropped right in front of the advancing Georgies. There are smaller pockets of plague exposure around isolated cities. If you trust the local government troops to hold the perimeter, those might be safe." His snort belies his words a bit at the thought of comparing the ability of his Marines and that of local–yokel troops to hold a perimeter.

"At this point, when you hit the atmosphere, you’re on your own. There is a small Imperial ambassadorial mission in Bromley’s capital, but that got wiped out when some traveler from one of the affected areas arrived from one of the large infected zones.

"In fact, that's how the officers think that the _Stoney_ and the _Juishiaa_ got hit. Bromley’s pretty friendly to the Imperium, so both ships had some Marines down for a little shore leave. Both groups pulled out when initial reports of trouble hit but obviously had already been exposed. I don’t think that KGL is suicidal enough to directly target Imperial Marines, but, you never know."

At this last comment, Darishun softly says, "I do not understand any of this behavior at all. Surely this nation would not be so crazy as to come up with a biological weapon? Even if they did originally develop the weapon, perhaps they do have a vaccine that they would be willing to give us if we calmly and rationally explain the benefits of doing so."

"Oh yeah, I th . . . " Tanaka begins and then stops while he seems to be listening to an internal comm. He smiles ruefully and then turns to Ian. "Sorry, sir. Lt. Berisul has completed his inspection, and he wants to bug out. Good luck, sir."

With that, Tanaka comes to attention and then turns to the lift. With Obutu and Sanderson joining him, Tanaka boards the lift and descends to the lower deck.

After a few minutes, the lift reappears and Argent steps out. Shaking his head, he asks, "So, did you have as much fun with your Marines as I did with Lt. Berisul?"

After a period of ensuing silence, Argent chuckles and says, "Well, you must have had fun with the Marines if you have this much to say about them.

"Well, while Lt. Berisul was assiduously looking for porn on our systems, we got our orders from the flag. The Marquis would like us to deliver our cargo to a university near the capital of Bromley that the Bromlian government is using as their primary research facility to combat the plague. The Bromlian scientists are pretty familiar with the rabbit version of this plague, so the Marquis figures that our higher tech med gear may give them a boost.

"Damn if I know what we're supposed to do after we deliver the cargo, though. I’m not sure if we’re supposed to await further orders or if we’ll be released from service. Seems like our cargo might help a little, but there isn’t much a few doses of antivirals will do for millions."

Swann looks around at the others, a devilish grin brightening his face. "After all that work to hurry up and get here, it seems a shame to rush off so quickly. I mean, it’s not every day you get the chance to explore an interdicted planet. I think we should stay, see the sights, enjoy the local culture, sample the cuisine. I’d love to do some sailing on Trent Sea. And I hear the gardens in Dungannon are just lovely this time of year.

"However, I am feeling a bit run–down lately. Maybe I should drop by the hospital while in Dungannon, see if they might have something there to lift my spirits. No offense, Doc, but they just might have some sort of new wonder drug over in King George’s Land you haven’t heard of yet. They all seem to be weathering this plague outbreak quite well."

"Here, here. I second that," Ian says. "How about an all–round adventure holiday? We could start with some skiing in the Anglesey ranges, some whitewater rafting down the Fan River, a short bushwalk through the beautiful flower–strewn grasslands on the border, then the sailing, the gardens and dinner over looking the marina in Dungannon. I hear they have some wonderful seafood restaurants. We may even have time for a bit of big game hunting on the southern plains.

"Let’s buy a tri–D camera in Bromley and record the whole thing. We could probably sell it to the networks back on Sentry when we get back for a pretty penny. Yes, a nice, peaceful trip. I’m sure the hospital in Dungannon can help you with your problem, too, Swann. I think I’ll go pack. Yes, I definitely need this kind of holiday."

After hearing the adventure holiday proposal, Darishun cocks his head to the side a bit and comments, "Ian? Do you think that planning such an excursion is wise at this juncture? Surely we could find a more helpful use of our time assisting the locals in finding a cure for this disease."

Argent chuckles at Darishun’s comments and then answers, "I don’t think that he and Swann are serious about the holiday part. I could see if the Marquis would be offering additional pay or reward for a little ‘excursion,’ particularly if we happen across some vaccines for this plague. In any case, we do need to at least drop off our supplies as the Marquis requests before we take in the local sights.

"Towards that end, let’s get underway. Vargas and Swann, I’d like you to work with Martha to get that port laser calibrated and working as best as you can. I understand that there is some space debris near the mid point that we can use for calibration. We probably can’t get the laser perfectly calibrated, but it’ll be a start.

"Doc, would you please reserve say 30–50 or so courses of treatments of antivirals out of our stores? I get this feeling that we might want to save some treatments for ourselves in case we or others need them.

"Ian, would you please continue your planning and pull what information you can off of local broadcasts as we get closer to Alief?

"OK folks, let’s get to it then."

With this, Argent gets himself a ration pack. While waiting for it to heat, he goes over to the comm and keys the engine room: "Martha? Did you want to speak to me? I’ll be on the bridge in about five minutes or so."


----------



## Broccli_Head

Liked the pictures! 

Can't wait until the crew gets planetside either.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Liked the pictures!



Now that I've figured out how to post them, I'll be adding more, like deckplans for the Bray Keaven.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Here are the deck plans for the _Bray Keaven_:


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter IXX*​*Date: 119-993*
*Place: Alief System.*

_With this, Argent gets himself a ration pack. While waiting for it to heat, he goes over to the comm and keys the engine room: "Martha? Did you want to speak to me? I’ll be on the bridge in about five minutes or so."_

"Yes, Captain. I’ll meet you there," Martha replies.

Five minutes later, Martha reports to the Captain on the bridge. She explains to him the potential danger that Ian put the repair team into by reading files instead of working while outside the hull, and she requests respectfully that he not be assigned to any such dangerous work again, until he’s "figured out what’s more important: his mail or his life and the lives of those around him."

After hearing Martha express her concerns about Ian, Argent nods and says, "I understand, Martha. I will speak to Ian about the matter, and I’m sure that it won’t be a problem again. By the way, Martha, you still seem a little strung out. After you get the turret powered, if you feel comfortable leaving the calibration to Swann and Vargas, please get some rest."

Later, Argent calls Ian in to discuss Martha’s concerns. After listening to Ian’s explanation, Argent chides him briefly and sends him on his way, satisfied that the matter has been resolved.

-----​ 
The next four hours are a bit of a blur for most of the crew. The _Bray Keaven_ gets underway and heads toward Alief orbit. While underway, Argent gets a chance to talk to the Marquis and roughly outline the crew’s adventure holiday idea.

The Marquis replies, "Officially, I can’t endorse a military excursion of any sort. However, at this point, the _Bray Keaven_ and its crew are only officially contracted to deliver the medical supplies to Alief and then await further orders. Now, if you and your crew decide to do a bit of sightseeing, you’re on your own. On the other hand, if you do happen to find a vaccine while looking at the local curio shops, I would be willing to pay 200 thousand credits for such a souvenir. Be careful down there. _Seri’s Dagger_ out."

With a smile, Argent keys the comm and announces, "Argent to crew. The Marquis gives us permission to see the local sights as long as the crew agrees to do so at our own risk. He did say that he’s looking for a certain souvenir that he’ll pay 200 thousand credits for if we happen to find a sample."

-----​ 
At the port turret, Martha, Swann, and Vargas work feverishly to get the port turret powered and calibrated. Martha’s technical wizardry is in fine form when doing the power connections, enough so that she is able to (safely) over power the laser slightly.

The initial calibration goes well, but the subsequent calibrations aren’t quite as effective. The short time available to use the space debris for targeting/power practice doesn’t help. As a result, the laser turret is only partially calibrated.

Passing by the space debris midway between the arrival/inspection point and Alief is rather sobering for the turret crew and Argent: the debris consists of a far trader that probably was attempting to leave Alief orbit without submitting to the quarantine. There doesn’t appear to be much left that would be worth salvaging, but Vargas thinks that it might be worth looking at on the way out.

-----​ 
In the cargo hold, Saro, Vasilii, and Darishun work to retain 50 doses of the antiviral cocktail for the crew's use and prepare for landing/cargo unloading. Saro also spends time communicating with the _Wall of Stone’s_ medical team. The medical team is currently under the impression that taking the antiviral cocktail as a preventative measure before exposure should work. Of course, no one on the _Wall of Stone_ is willing to test out the theory.

-----​ 
Ian spends the hours gathering as much information as he can. Contacting the fleet for more information proves to be not very successful. Tanaka’s reply sounds a little clipped, as if Berisul is breathing down his neck at that moment. Tanaka does manage to send an orientation brief on the local area given to Marines on shore leave. Most of the information is about Bromley and its capital, Medway. The Bromlians generally appear to have been friendly to the Marines and Imperials in the past.

Mining the local broadcasts is considerably more successful. The military situation seems to be very lopsided: KGL forces are just rolling through Hillingdon, Wirral, and Coventry. Queen Anne’s Country is officially neutral, but the local media seems to believe that there is some sort of agreement with KGL.

Bromley is also officially neutral, but public and government opinion is starting to turn given the infection in Medway and the spillover infection in the northwest. The Bromlian government does not believe that it was specifically targeted but isn’t too happy.

The situation in the capital (Medway) is fairly dire, but the quarantine line appears to be holding. The Bromlian military does appear to have control in the area.

The area of Bromley bordering KGL is pretty sparsely populated and rather dry (desert like).

Ian is able to gather some information on local speech patterns. The local language is Analogical with a slight accent and some local idioms (some of which Ian learns).

Ian does ascertain that there are Vargr living on the planet in some numbers, but Virushi are probably unknown so Darishun will be noticeable.

Arranging local transport is something that will need to be done on the ground, but Ian does manage to do some general contingency planning.

-----​ 
Closer to the planet, Argent contacts the Bromlian military officer designated by the Marquis, a General Tilshire. The general sounds fairly friendly and a little desperate for the supplies. Local time is about four hours behind ship time, and the General indicates that they have a "secure" landing zone at Lowford, a university town about 30 minutes outside of Medway. The landing zone doesn’t sound like much more than a local airport serving the university town, but it’s the one that is "secured."

-----​ 
A few minutes before orbital insertion, Argent notices three small craft rise into orbit from Alief and head towards the _Bray Keaven_. The detail is pretty hard to make out on the passive sensors, but two appear to be some sort of small mining craft of 50 displacement tons each and one appears to be a slow boat of 30 tons.

At this point, the comm crackles to life: "Incoming merchant ship. Come to a stop and prepare to be boarded for a customs inspection by the order of the government of Lingdonsland."

Argent crinkles his face in confusion and thinks, "Lingdonsland? Where the hell is Lingdonsland?" A quick check of the Alief map shows that Lingdonsland is located on the other side of the hemisphere from KGL. The computer library doesn’t have much information other than to indicate that the government is a little paranoid, the locals are definitely not Imperial friendly, and the country should be avoided.

Argent keys the internal comm. "We appear to have company inbound."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Muttering under her breath, Martha heads toward the engine room. She knows if the captain needs it, he’ll ask for, if not demand, every gram the engines can give. If she isn’t there, her babies might not make it, leaving them high and dry in their moment of need.

Upon her arrival in engineering, she comms the bridge. "Engineer at battle stations." Tabbing the comm off, she adds under her breath, "Please go easy on ’er, Captain."

-----​ 
Swann puts on his vacc suit and proceeds to the starboard turret, just in case. After arriving, he keys the comm unit. "Captain, this is Swann. I’m standing by in the starboard turret, if needed. Let me take this opportunity to remind you that you are the only other person on board with any gunnery experience. The port turret is not full calibrated yet, so I recommend not using it unless absolutely necessary. If you do decide to use it, it might be better for me to man it since I’m more familiar with it. Also, the starboard turret would be closer to the bridge. It’s your call."

-----​ 
Ian heads for his stateroom and suits up in his reflec and combat suit, and light imaging goggles, then heads for the weapons locker and keys the comm: "Cap’n, I’m suited up and ready for decompression. I’m waiting at the locker for you to release the toys in case said company gets too close for comfort. Would you be so kind as to turn the internal lighting to night red so we can all start getting our eyes accustomed for battle stations?"

Waiting at the weapons locker, Ian starts talking to himself. "Company from down the well at this time could only be some scumbags trying to steal the relief drugs. We probably aren't even flying over their tin-pot little country. Oh well, it never rains but it pours."

-----​ 
Vargas takes a moment to drop Rusti off in his cabin, where upon the beaker seals itself into a pressurized carrier. The former Scout puts on his vacc suit, then steps out and into the bridge where he slides into the copilot’s seat.

-----​ 
Argent finishes keying the comm to announce the latest reception committee and then reaches for his vacc suit and starts slipping into the suit. After a moment’s thought, he keys the comm again and announces, "By the way, we didn’t talk about this matter specifically, but I’d like everyone suited up just in case. These guys probably aren’t going to be the most friendly of types."

-----​ 
Ian keys the comm to the bridge, "Captain? Ian here. There wasn’t much on Alief native space capabilities in the library data. Judging from the max native tech level, most governments won’t have much spacewise except for stuff that they’ve bought. From what I’ve read, part of the reason that the Imperium slapped the Red Zone on the planet is that the local nations were trying to buy armed small craft and starships to war on each other. Much of what they do have probably got destroyed since the Red Zone went up, so the three craft ahead probably represent the entire 'navy' of Lingsdonland."

-----​ 
At this point, the slow boat again hails the_ Bray Keaven_. "Incoming merchant ship. You are to immediately begin deceleration and come to a stop for a customs inspection. Our Illustrious Leader has indicated that you are believed to be carrying proscribed biological weapons and those weapons, if found, need to be seized immediately. If you do not permit inspection, we will destroy you."

Argent regards the three approaching small craft for a moment, turns to Vargas — who just arrived — and asks rhetorically, "Are they serious? I mean, two Marine assault cutters and a properly armed gig would be a significant threat, but I find two mining cutters and a slow boat a bit less of a threat."

Vargas doesn’t interrupt the system checks he is running on his console but merely comments, "I think the poor bastards are serious. Either that or they’re more afraid of their Illiterate Leader than us."

The Scout then looks over at Argent. "Just keep in mind that the poor blighters are just doing their job."

Keying the internal comm, Argent announces, "OK crew, this is how we’ll play this one. We’re going to go to battlestations immediately, and assume that these guys are hostile and will fire upon us.

"Vasilii, I want you up here with me and Vargas. I want you on the sensors and the computer. Vargas will be astrogater and backup pilot.

"Swann, take the starboard turret. I know that the port turret isn’t properly calibrated, but Vasilii and the ship’s computer will have to do the best that they can. I’m probably better put to use negotiating with these locals and showing them a move or two if the shooting starts.

"Martha, you're exactly where you need to be. Good thinking.

"Ian and Darishun? Please break out the arms. Ready yourselves and please then bring a side arm to each crewmember. Then find a place to brace yourselves and prepare to receive borders if it comes to that.

"Doc? Please strap yourself in and get ready to treat any casualties."

"I’m going to try and talk these folks out of attacking, but if they do fire on us, we’ll fire back."

Again, the incoming Lingsdonland craft hails the _Bray Keaven_. "Come to a stop immediately! If you do not comply within five minutes, we will open fire.

"Our Illustrious Leader demands that you stop," the slow boat’s commander adds a little weakly, his voice cracking a bit.

Argent keys the comm and replies, "I think not, Lingsdonland craft. We are carrying medical supplies needed by the government of Bromley, and we have been instructed by the Imperial Marquis of Sentry to deliver them to Bromley. Fire upon us and you are firing upon a vessel under Imperial Noble charter. If you fire upon us, the consequences will be dire for you and your ‘illustrious leader.’ "

Argent turns to Vargas and Vasilii, who just arrived, and says, "OK, so we have five minutes."

-----​ 
Swann keys the internal comm. "Captain, this is Swann. Has anyone run an active scan of the incoming ships yet? Are they even armed? And do you have any preferences for targeting — weapons, engines, or whatever I can hit?"

-----​ 
At the weapons locker Ian tries to convince Darishun to at least take a stun pistol. "I know you’d like to talk to them first, but if they come blasting through the hull, believe me, they won’t be listening. Take it, Darishun, you won’t be doing any permanent damage with it. Now check my suit and I’ll check yours."

Darishun cocks his head to the side, looks at Ian quizzically, and says, "Ian? Are you sure that taking a stun pistol would be the proper course of action? From what I understand the people from Lingsdonland have threatened serious harm to us in order to take away our cargo. If they take away our cargo, many people could die without the antivirals, more so if our cargo helps find a cure. I sincerely hope that the captain can convince the people from Lingsdonland that the best and most reasonable course of action is to let us pass unmolested. Still, I do not think that taking a stun pistol would be wise in this situation."

Darishun then puts his flak jacket on over his tailored vacc suit, reaches for his rifle, and continues blandly, "A stun pistol just seems rather inadequate."

Ian keys the intercom and asks Swann which pieces from his collection he’d like.

Swann chuckles at the question. "I’ve always wanted a weapon caddy," he thinks to himself.

He keys the intercom to reply: "I’ll take a snub pistol with a tranq load, and an accelerator rifle on the side, please."

After getting replies from Swann and the other crew members, Ian then sprints around the ship with arms full of weapons to hand out to everyone, checking suits as he goes.

On the bridge, Ian mentions again that he’d like the lighting turned red, tells Argent where he’ll be and asks the Captain to outline to everyone what will happen with the gravity, lighting, and atmosphere because he’s not sure that all the civvies know standard military procedure.

After that Ian takes up a position at the intercom and light switch near the downstairs access ladder, nice and central to any place on the ship. He clamps his boots to the deck, standing within easy reach of the ladder in case he needs to suddenly brace for impact. He keys the intercom: "McConnell in position."

After this frantic activity, he checks his weapons and load again, trying to settle himself down and keep his mind clear for what is to come. "Made it with 17 seconds to spare. ‘Hurry up and wait.’ Same old same old."


----------



## Shadowdancer

The _Bray Keaven_ continues slowing for orbital insertion as the two mining cutters and the slow boat continue on their intercept course, closing now to almost 10 thousand kilometers.

Argent turns to Vargas and replies, "I believe that you are right in your assessment. I do think that these guys are serious and afraid of their leader. Probably has their families under the gun if they fail. Poor bastards. Please plot a course to avoid them as much as possible and still get into orbit for a proper deorbit into Bromley."

Argent turns to Vasilii, and says, "If they light us up with active sensors, return the favor and see if you can tell what we’re facing weapon wise."

As if on cue, the two mining cutters go to active sensor mode and Vasilii bends over his console in deep concentration and mutters, "If this tub had any decent sensors, we could have picked them up before we were almost on top of them."

When Ian breathlessly arrives bearing gifts and asks about battle conditions, Argent agrees with him. "Yes, you’re right, Ian. I’ll cue the crew." He then keys the internal comm and announces, "Crew, we're going to go to Navy battle standard conditions. Lights will be dimmed to night red, and air pressure will be set to very thin to minimize the effects of decompression. Gravity will remain as is."

At this point, the slow boat alters course angling away from the _Bray Keaven_ while the mining cutters continue on their approach. The slow boat makes another plea as it angles away. "_Bray Keaven_! Please! You will cease your orbital approach immediately and allow the Imperial Lingdsonland cutters to come along side for an inspection!"

Argent replies, "Lingsdonland boats. Again, we are under Imperial Noble charter to deliver our medical supplies to Bromley which is affected by the plague outbreak. Our information indicates that Lingsdonland is currently unaffected by the plague, and your Illustrious Leader will be safer if he lets us pass and deliver the supplies which may help stop the plague before it gets to Lingsdonland. Do not forget that the Imperial Navy interdiction cruiser Wall of Stone and her consorts are in the system and we are under their protection."

The slow boat, now accelerating away from the _Bray Keaven_, retorts, "We will take the supplies now! Our best pilots are in the cutters, and we will retrieve the supplies for our Illustrious Leader one way or another. If you do not alter course away from orbital insertion and continuing slowing in one minute, we will fire."

At this point, Vasilii mutters, "Best pilots? Best pilots? I’ve seen Merchant trainees who look like better pilots. It’s a pity that we can’t sell them some training. Maybe later."

In a louder voice, Vasilii continues, "I can’t do much with these sensors, Captain. I think that the two cutters are just armed with a single mining laser each, but I can’t make out any armaments on the slow boat."

-----​ 
Swann listens to the information coming from the bridge while he watches the cutters approach through the turret’s targeting system. "Mining lasers," he mutters to himself. "What are they thinking? Why don’t they just throw rocks at us?"

-----​ 
Argent says, "Thank you, Vasilii. Please assist Swann with targeting and let the computer target the trailing cutter, designated LCutter Bravo.

"Vargas? Please continue to plot a course for orbital insertion and away from these fools as much as possible."

"I’m on it."

"Swann? Please target the lead cutter, designated LCutter Alpha. If they open fire or close to within 5K klicks, fire upon LCutter Alpha."

-----​ 
Swann shifts the targeting system, and puts his crosshairs squarely on the lead cutter, currently a small dot which is quickly blossoming into a real target. "They’re just coming straight at us," he thinks. "This is going to be like shooting P’wtang in a barrel."

-----​ 
"Man, I hate the waiting," Ian thinks. "And the inertial dampeners mean you can’t even feel what’s going on from here. First thing you know about anything is bits of shrapnel flying around. Doo be doo. Can’t wipe the sweat off your hands in a suit, either. Gotta get my mind off it. Let’s see. ‘Aboard the good ship Venus, by God you should have seen us, the figurehead was in . . .’ Wait, damn! Why didn’t I think of this before?"

As Ian reaches out his hand to touch the comm, it comes to life.

-----​ 
"Argent to crew. I’m afraid that we won’t be able to talk our way past. Looks like they are really du. . . "

Vasilii suddenly yells, "Power spike in the lead cutter!"

The lead cutter opens fire, and Argent yanks the controls feverishly, throwing the _Bray Keaven_ into a roll.

-----​ 
"Crap. I guess I’ll have to wait now. That was quick anyway, so they probably wouldn’t have gone for it. Poor suckers in those tubs. Perhaps as a consolation prize — assuming we win. I’ll buzz the Captain later and see if we can just drop a case full of antivirals out the back with a beacon on it, enough for the Illustrious Leader, a few of his cronies, and the crew and their families. That way they might not be executed if we win. Can’t say anything right now though, it wouldn’t help."

-----​ 
Swann anticipates the _Bray Keaven’s_ roll, compensating by shifting his targeting to keep LCutter Alpha in the crosshairs. As soon as he feels the roll halt, he quickly readjusts his targeting. "I have you now," he says as the crosshairs embrace the cutter. Swann fires with both lasers.

He watches as the twin laser blasts jump across space and strike the cutter. "I hope your families have insurance," he says to himself. "Too bad your Illustrious Leader isn’t riding with you. He deserves a taste of what you're getting."


----------



## Broccli_Head

Gotta love them Balkanized Worlds and their despots!  

Thanks for the story Shadowdancer!


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

I have to say I'm empathising with Ian, always thinking of the _perfect solution_ just *after* it's too late 

Say, you're not looking for more players are yah?    This game's given me hope that you can actualy have a decent and long-lasting 'Play-by-post' game.  I've tried IRC/PvP games before, and all came to a rapid and disorganised end 

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Shadowdancer

Saro Talbek sits strapped in one of the jump seats in the lounge. He is no stranger to tense situations, but the fact that this one is totally out of his control unnerves him. As is his custom, he starts speaking to himself softly, mulling things over.

"I wonder what would be the best thing to do after we land? While the excursion to KGL might work, my skills would probably be of more use treating patients. There might be a way to develop our own vaccine, or to look into altering the local pharmaceutical plants to produce the effective antivirals.

"I need to talk to Martha further. She might have been exposed and still she did not develop any symptoms. She might just have the right antibody in her bloodstream. With the help of the flow cytometers and some chromatography equipment, we might be able to isolate them. Of course, we could try this in the five percent of people who do not develop the symptoms.

"We also need to develop a faster diagnostic test than viral cultures. I wish I had thought of this sooner. Perhaps we can ask the scientists at the_ Wall_ to beam us a DNA sequence from the virus that is unique to it and we could use simple sequencers to determine who has the virus in the bloodstream. The procedure could take less than 10 minutes.

"Of course, right now I just want to land and get to work. I can’t bear the thought of all of those people needing attention and some unscrupulous individuals trying to steal the medications."

His steady hands, surgeon’s hands, rest in his lap while he thinks. The sounds of combat shake him from his soliloquy.

"I’m certainly grateful to be with others who are so dedicated and skilled. We’ll be OK."





-----​


The lead cutter’s mining laser fires at the _Bray Keaven_, but Argent’s snap roll takes the ship out of the brunt of the shot, which results in some minor surface scoring amidships but no real damage.
Swann’s return fire lashes out across the vacuum and smashes into the lead cutter. The first laser hits toward the cutter’s engines while the second hits squarely on the cutter’s nose–mounted sensor array. The cutter’s engines seem to sputter but then kicked back in, and the cutter seems to be erratically casting about as if unsure which way to go.

The _Bray Keaven_ continues in her erratic maneuvers, and the port laser does not fire for what seems like an endless time. Argent is about to ask Vasilii if the computer is tracking the trailing cutter when the port laser finally fires. Perhaps out of pure luck or a sincere desire by Martha’s baby not to get hurt, the computer–controlled port turret’s shot strikes the trailing cutter squarely on the maneuver drives as the cutter is banking and trying to line the _Keaven_ up for a run. Nothing seems to happen for a few seconds. Then, there is a visible shudder through the cutter, a puff of red– and yellow–tinged atmosphere vents through the holes in the hull, and the mining cutter’s maneuver drive goes dead.

-----​ 
Vasilii looks up from his scanners in puzzlement and asks Vargas, "Emile? I thought that you said the port laser wasn’t completely calibrated?"


"Somebody out there must like us," Vargas replies. "The turret wasn’t completely calibrated. Either that or someone’s a hell of a better gunner than they’re letting on," he adds with disbelief in his voice.

-----​ 
Though unable to complete its turn, the second cutter manages to get one shot off before the _Keaven_ passes beyond its arc of fire. However, Argent’s maneuvers cause the shot to miss completely. The cutter then continues on its ballistic coarse heading away from the _Keaven_ and Alief.
The slow boat, angling away from the action, has slipped to the extreme edge of the Keaven’s sensors. A few beats after the second cutter fires, the external comm crackles to life again with a transmission from the slow boat.

"Merchant ship. Cease fire, please cease fire! There has been a terrible misunderstanding, and the officers on the cutters will be punished. Please cease fire. I have received new information that indicates our Illustrious Leader was misinformed about your cargo, and he is now convinced that you only have medicines onboard.

"Furthermore, he asked me to see if we could come to some sort of understanding about acquiring a very small portion of the cargo for research purposes? Please?" the slow boat’s captain finishes rather plaintively.

Argent taps his comm switch to reply. "I’m sorry, captain, but I’ve no control over the distribution of the cargo," he says. "Instruct your cutter to give us a wide berth; any untoward moves will be construed as an attack and we will act accordingly. _Bray Keaven_ out."

Flipping his external comms off, the captain switches on the internal comms. "Swann, you keep a lock on that second cutter until they’re out of range. Make sure they _know_ you’re locked on."





-----​


"You got it, Captain," Swann says, keeping the lasers locked onto LCutter Alpha. He takes a couple of deep breaths, more than a little surprised that the fight is over so quickly. He continues to monitor the cutter closely. "I’m glad we got that other turret working. This ol’ ship is a real trooper. Maybe it’s all that TLC it gets from Martha."

-----​ 
With that, Argent angles the ship back onto its original approach vector and heads for the pre-arranged landing zone.


----------



## Shadowdancer

The lead cutter seems to be moving fairly clumsily, but eventually manages to get roughly pointed in the direction of the _Bray Keaven_. The cutter continues closing the distance to the Bray while the slow boat also begins closing again. All the while, Swann keeps the cutter firmly targeted.

-----​ 
Ian takes advantage of the break in the action to key the comm to the bridge. "Captain? Those poor suckers in the tubs probably are caught between a rock and a hard place. Rather than risking another attack, maybe we can drop a few courses of antivirals out of an airlock with a beacon for them to pick up? Just enough for the idiot leader, a few of his cronies, and the crew. I’d rather not have those suckers executed just for being tromped."

-----​ 
Before Argent can reply, the external comm crackles to life again. "_Bray Keaven_? Please come in. Look, we need a small number of samples for research. I have been authorized to offer 1 million lingonsallers for each course of effective antivirals that you provide to us. I have enough cash onboard for 20 courses. What do you say?"

-----​ 
As Swann listens, his targeting crosshairs momentarily change to credit signs. "I wonder how much a lingonsaller is worth offplanet?" he thinks as he continues to track LCutter Alpha. "I hope the Captain had Vasilii strapped in, else he’s probably halfway to the cargo hold by now."

Then another thought occurs to Swann. "This could all be a ruse."

He keys the internal comm. "Captain, my target is closing. At what range am I authorized to fire again?"

-----​ 
Saro hits the button on the intercomm and tries to speak. It is obvious he doesn’t want to step on anyone’s toes, but he needs to speak his mind. "Mr. McConnell. Captain. While I commend you for your compassion and I do feel for these unfortunates, the drugs do not belong to us. If the info we have on Lingsdonland is correct, those drugs are going to benefit the people in Bromley much more. As it is, there probably are many more people affected by AHV than the number of courses of antivirals that we have.


"If what they need is info on the drugs, I am more than happy to transfer to them all the monographs I have which include molecular structure, interactions, production, safety, and all the data on the clinical trials. They don’t have to pay for it, either. If they have the plants and the know-how, they could even produce them in small quantities from the monographs. That is what I think, anyway."

-----​ 
Vasilii hears the communication and glances over to the Captain. Wondering how Argent will react, he decides to check the computer for a list of the most recent currency exchange rates for Alief.
He quickly starts combing the computer for information about exchange rates. "Damn pity that this planet doesn’t have a proper info net! Let’s see here," he thinks to himself as he starts his hunt.

He turns to Argent as he finds some information. "Captain? I have no information on the exchange rate for lingonsallers to Imperial credits, probably because Lingsdonland has been pretty hostile to Imperials. I do have exchange rates for Imperials to Bromlian pounds: the rate is around 10 pounds to a credit. My gut tells me that the exchange rate for Lingonsallers to Bromlian pounds can't be too good though given their isolationist stance, so exchanging them to Imperials isn’t going net us a million credits for a million Lingonsallers. The exchange rate from Bromlian pounds to Lingonsallers could be anything from 1 to 5 to as high as 1 to 20. Still, a small profit is still a small profit."

Vasilii pauses for a moment to allow the Captain to contemplate this, then continues. "Captain, we are unsure of the total extent of the spread of this plague on this world. Perhaps travelers have spread the infection to this Lingsdonland like they did to those cities and the _Wall of Stone_.

"One or two doses will not be enough in themselves to turn the tide of the infection in Medway, but maybe Lingsdonland can use them to synthesize something to help any infected persons in their country.

"At worst, it will give Mr. Hellinic and Mr. McConnell some planetary currency to spend on their ‘vacation.’ If they are successful, that might be worth a lot more than a couple of doses of antivirals."

Vasilii turns back to the sensor screen and watches the cutter approach. As insurance, he prepares to throw random scanner frequencies into space, trying to confuse the cutter’s targeting.

-----​​​ 
Argent taps the internal comms as he continues on course for the planet. "Target the port turret on the slow boat, Swann, and put one across their bow the minute either one of those bastards cross into range," he orders. "I want it clear to them that they get no closer.

"And I have to agree with Saro; we don’t have the authority to distribute even a small portionof the cargo," Argent continues. "Saro, go ahead and prepare the information for download, then stand by."





-----​



Over the comm, Ian adds, "Well guys, 20 million Lingsdonland peso’s has to at least buy us a round of drinks. More to the point, these suckers up here with us and/or their families might get the chop for failure. I figure their Illustrious Leader will simply gobble up whatever we give him — since taking them beforehand makes you immune — whilst maybe sending the information off to a bunch of docs to help out the rest of the population. How about we slip them a bunch of placebos in the original packaging, keep the contents for proper delivery, collect the cash, save the crews, and laugh behind El Illustrios’ back all the way to the bank?"


To himself, Ian thinks, "I’ll bet Swann and Vasilii will bite at this one. Shame Argent always seems so straight-laced. Also, in the best of circumstances, if the plague actually makes it to Lingsdonland along with the cure, the guy might just snuff it thinking that he’s immune. Now that would be poetic justice."

-----​​​ 
Switching to externals, the Captain injects a little Naval authority into his voice as he calls up Vasilii’s information on "ligonsallers" on his terminal. "First things first, captain. Keep yourself and your cutter outside of our weapons range; we will finish what we started if you don’t back the hell off. Now, on the other matter, the best I can do for you is to teach you to fish. Make an offer."


-----​ 
Dr. Talbek unstraps himself and tries to make his way to the cabin where the data disks and laptop are. "Well, at least I am on the same level as the cabin." He struggles, holding on to the walls and the table. "Tailored my ass. I can barely breathe in this suit. Maybe it’s all those carbohydrates."


When he finally makes it to the cabin he takes the laptop, hooks it up to the ship's network, fires up the Imperial Drug Registry, 987th Edition and retrieves the info on the antivirals. He then comms the bridge. "I’m ready, Captain."


----------



## Shadowdancer

While Vasilii is doing his research, Swann keeps the starboard laser firmly targeted on the cutter. Vasilii finally remembers to switch the computer targeting for the port laser to the slow boat after he finishes his research and then prepares to attempt sensor jamming.

The slow boat and cutter are both well within the _Bray Keaven’s_ weapon range already. The cutter is at 6 thousand kilometers and closing slowly, the slow boat is at 7k and closing. The _Keaven’s_ lasers actually have a much further range than its sensors can see — about 15k.

Swann watches the range click down and again asks, "Captain? At what range do you want me to fire off that warning shot?"

-----​ 
Before Argent can answer, the slow boat comms the _Keaven_ again: "Merchant ship? What do you mean by fishing? Would you be willing to provide detailed information on how to produce the antivirals ourselves? If so, could we purchase that information from you and maybe four courses of the antivirals for our Illustrious Leader and his family? We could give you the 20 million Lingonsallers that we have onboard in trade. What do you say?"

Argent feels he has a fairly wide latitude in dealing with the locals. Giving some courses of antivirals would probably raise a few eyebrows, but could be considered fair given the situation. That doesn’t mean that the Imperial Marines wouldn’t pay Lingsdonland a later visit for trying to impede a vessel under Imperial charter, but the crew probably wouldn’t be reprimanded. Giving basic information in a publicly available reference would be fine for medicine; giving weapons related information wouldn’t be.

-----​ 
Saro collects his information and prepares a data packet. The data packet doesn’t contain detailed information on how to prepare the antivirals, but it would give an Imperial–grade facility a good start on how to create the antivirals. Whether or not a tech 6-8 facility could produce the antivirals is another matter. 
-----​ 
Martha chimes in on the discussion. "Captain, a data packet isn’t going to help them without the proper facilities to produce those drugs. They don’t even have the capacity to safely induce cold sleep; I’m certain that they won’t be able to understand, much less produce or mass produce, any of the antivirals. I don't know anything about medicine, but I do know interior biosensors for anti-hijacking programs. You can’t get anything decent on a molecular level for sensors below TL10 or so."

She pauses, then adds, "Sharing that info, whether we get creds out of it or not, will have another affect, though. It’ll create a market, legit or not, for advanced medical tech that’ll be needed to produce these drugs. Something to think about."

-----​ 
"Well, we don’t really know what facilities they have, although I agree that probably they can’t produce the antivirals," Saro says. "The information in the data packet is publicly available if you know where to look. With their isolationist stance, Lingsdonland probably doesn’t have access to it, though. It is certainly not a pharmacological recipe, although a talented pharmacologist will know what to do with it.

"I do not believe it’s worth money, and my intention was to provide information on the drugs that they need so that then they can either produce them, however unlikely, or trade for them, in a legal and transparent way. At least it would look like these sods accomplished something, although we have no real indication that they are going to be executed if they do not. Perhaps I’m just a backwater surgeon, but I do not know how easy it would be to find a space faring crew in Lingsdonland. I’ll go along with whatever is decided, though."



-----​
Swann keys the internal comm again. "Could someone please ask our impending business partners to change course so I won’t have to shoot them again."

-----​ 
Ian says over the comm to Argent, "Whatever you decide, just make sure we choose the method of delivery and which ship if any comes close to us to do it. One or all of them are going to have a boarding party onboard."
 
-----​


Seeming to come to a snap decision, Argent flips the external comms switch. "Slow boat captain. First, you have 30 seconds to order your cutter to break off immediately, or else all you’ll be getting is a fast trip to oblivion," he says. "Once your cutter is away, we will dock with you and deliver the four courses and the information we have for 20 million lingonsallers. Do we have a deal?"

​​​-----​


Vasilii looks down at his sensor screens with the faintest smile on his face. "Let's see," he muses, "even if Lingonsallers are 20:1 against Bromlian pounds, that will be 1 million pounds. Those pounds are going at 10 to one Imperial credit, so we should clear 100k credits at a minimum. Now, if those Lingsdonlubbers don't try to play stupid we can all make a profit."

Vargas' face quirks into a smile. "I love it when a humanitarian mission turns a profit."

Vasilii watches his sensors, willing the cutter to move off and double-checking that the second cutter is still without power. He sets up a scan of the ship's boat to check for high-energy sources such as weapons packs, waiting for the situation to relax a little bit.

Reaching over, Vasilii makes sure that the computer has the ship’s boat as the selected target, then waits for the Captain’s orders.

-----​​​ 
Muting the external comms, Argent switches to internals. "Saro, load that data packet onto a cube and ready four courses for transfer. Swann, they have 15 seconds to move that cutter. Blast it if it doesn’t break off entirely."


-----​ 
Saro, who is furiously trying to put together some notes to further help the Lingsdonlanders, sighs deeply and speaks into the internal comm: "Captain. I’ll do as you ask."

He tries to finish as much as possible from the pharmacological protocol and then transfer it into a data cube, along with the data from the Imperial Drug Registry. Then he makes his way to the cargo deck to retrieve four adult doses of the three antivirals.


----------



## Broccli_Head

That's it!? Hoping for more story soon, since you left us hangin'


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> That's it!? Hoping for more story soon, since you left us hangin'



"Tune in next week for more 'Tales of the Bray Keaven.' "


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XX*​*Date: 119-993*
*Place: Alief System.*

Saro checks his sources for hints on what would be needed to produce the antivirals. The information is a little sketchy on Wisulix and Karilic, but he suspects that they could be produced with TL-10 facilities. Information on the Derosium is easier to find, and he finds information that one of the compounds used in the production requires a TL-11 molecular site transducer.

After checking the sources, Saro loads the information onto his data cube, selects the four courses of antivirals, and places everything in a small spare foam box marked "Petri Mice. This Side Up. Do Not Microwave."

-----​ 
Shortly after Argent makes his snap decision and communicates it to the slow boat, the slow boat replies, "Thank you for being reasonable and understanding, merchant ship. We are telling the cutter Leader’s Provider to decelerate now. Please turn off your active sensors and we will do the same. We will close with you and dock on your port side. When we dock, my assistant and I will enter your airlock with four briefcases containing 5 million lingdonsallers each. Any attempt to rob us will be met with deadly force."

Almost immediately after the transmission from the slow boat, the lead cutter flips on its tail and starts decelerating rapidly. The lead cutter also comms the Bray Keaven. "Merchant ship. Please don’t shoot. We're decelerating as quickly as we can. The fuel feed to our drives is erratic so we can’t decelerate as quickly as we could previously."

-----​ 
Swann tracks the cutter as it begins to decelerate and notes that the cutter is still on a rough intercept course (though decelerating now). Assuming the cutter continues to decelerate, its closest approach will bring it to within 1000 km of the Keaven.

-----​ 
Vasilii switches his sensors to the formerly trailing cutter and determines that the cutter is still on a ballistic course out of Alief orbit. The engines still appear to be non-functional.

-----​ 
On station in the corridor near the port airlock, Darishun watches Saro hustling into the cargo bay to pick up the antivirals and coming back to the airlock. He cocks his head to the side to regard Saro and his little white foam box.

"Doctor? Are we sure that delaying our arrival in Bromley in order to reward erratic and mad human behavior is wise? I do not trust these crazy humans, and it seems unwise to reward antisocial behavior. Perhaps it would be wise for us to be ready in case they choose to exhibit additional non-cooperative behavior."

Through the visor of the vacc suit the conflicted expression in Dr. Talbek’s face is evident. "These ships that traverse space are like little islands held together almost by faith. Argent has proven to be a fair and reasonable man, so far. While I am not sure that this is ethical, I am going to follow orders since I believe dissention could do more harm. Once we are planetside I plan on voicing my thoughts to Argent."

Darishun sadly shakes his massive head and continues. "I simply do not understand why humans so often resort to violence to take what they want. A failing of your species, I am afraid."

"I know, Darishun, I know. It’s crazy. You have no idea how much pain and damage I’ve seen. How many wounds, radiation, biological weapons — it’s endless. I do what I can, but it’s tiring."

Saro then offers the Petri Mice box to Darishun. "Speaking of which, I think you are right about being prepared. Maybe I should get my gun. I don’t plan on using it, but maybe if they see it they would be less likely to attempt something funny. Something just feels very wrong here."

-----​ 
Vasilii watches the sensor readings on the other ships, looking for any sign that they are not complying with the agreement.
"Captain, the one cutter is still headed outsystem. It looks like its maneuver drive is totally shot. The other cutter is decelerating, but hasn’t altered course.

"I haven’t run a detailed scan on the slow boat, so I can’t apprise you of any weaponry they may be carrying. Might I suggest that we proceed with caution? These people obviously believe in trading over a gun.

"Perhaps we can have them drop the currency out an airlock and move off. When we’re satisfied that it is good, we can do the same with the antivirals and information. That way we don’t have to worry about them attempting to 'trade up' in ships."

Over the comm but in a very low voice Vargas is heard to say, "Wouldn't they be disappointed once they found out what the Bray Kreaven is actually like?"

Vasilii checks to make sure that his scan for the slow boat is still set up, then waits for the Captain’s order to cease active targeting.

"Damn, I just don’t like this," Argent muses. "Vasilii, I’m inclined to take out the cutter’s hardpoint. What do you think?"


Vasilii thinks for a second. "Captain, that shot would be difficult, but I’m sure Mr. Hellinic would be better able to judge whether that is possible. I seriously doubt whether the computer–controlled port turret could accomplish that task. The cutter is currently decelerating with its stern pointed toward us.

"I doubt whether we could continue firing and continue trade negotiations, however."

"That’s the entire point, Vasilii," Argent counters. "I don’t think these jerks are on the up–and–up. That cutter can flip on its axis on a moment’s notice and come in while we’re docked with the slow boat. And something tells me the slow boat’s captain would rather finish negotiations with the point of his gun to my head.


"So, the question is: do we trust these guys to behave, and let the boat dock?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

Saro returns to where Darishun stands. "Thanks for holding those. I don’t know what’s going to happen. It sounds like the Captain is having second thoughts."

He then fidgets with his snub pistol. "Where do you think it looks most intimidating, but without it being inciting? I’m thinking in my hand, versus in a very visible holster right here across my chest. Do I look bad now?" He adjusts the position of the pistol. "Or do I look badder now, Mr. Darishun?"

Darishun chuckles to himself and softly responds, "Doctor. I am afraid that I do not find you intimidating in the slightest, but perhaps that isn’t saying much since I also didn’t find the Marines intimidating. Perhaps you should consult Ian who is better versed in the madness of humans."

After the large sophont responds to his poor attempt at humor Saro goes to the intercom. "Captain, at this point there probably aren’t any wrong decisions. I doubt they would fire at us with the slow boat docked. I would just recommend that, if they don’t mind, Mr. Hellinic and Mr. McConnell keep us company here in the airlock, preferably with large visible firearms, just in case. I don’t trust the Lingdonslanders, either, and I may not agree with what we are doing, but we made a deal.

"On the other hand, if you have anything concrete that says we are in danger, I think that is a good reason to call off the agreement. Have they done anything, after the agreement, that deserves that we break it?"

-----​ 
"Oh ho!" Ian thinks. "Looks like I might see some action after all."

Reaching out and tapping the intercom, Ian speaks quickly: "Just a suggestion guys, but if the packages we’re exchanging are small, I can do it by space walk — no need to make possible boarding actions easy for them. One of us, one of them, meeting between the ships. Should a squad appear on their hull or in their airlock, we just drive away and reel our fish back in."

-----​ 
Vasilii listens to Ian and then turns to the Captain. "Sir, I agree with Mr. McConnell in principle, although that will put a member of our crew at risk."
Vasilii then studies the sensor panel for a moment, drumming his fingernails lightly on the console.

"Captain, if you have reservations concerning the last cutter, perhaps Mr. Vargas can maneuver the ship so that the slow boat is between us and the cutter before we make the transfer. Psychologically, that should make it more difficult for them to shoot at us. Since the boat is smaller than us by a good margin, I should be able to maintain sensors on the cutter to see if they try anything.

"If you don't like the risk still sir, might I suggest requesting the slow boat to match our flight path until the cutter has reversed momentum and is accelerating away? This would make it more unlikely that they would be able to try something. That would only be a delay of a short time in making the transfer."

Vasilii continues to study the sensors. He notices that the one cutter is not flying as blindly as first thought. "Captain," he says quietly, "I don't think that the last remaining cutter is as damaged as they want us to think. Either that or they are getting sensor information from somewhere."

Vasilii pauses to clear his throat. "Right now the slow boat should be in position to dock with us about the time the cutter will achieve negative-V. They could be doing this faster if they really wanted.

"If we want to do this, we are getting short on time. Since the Lingos are acting like they really want these items, perhaps you might prod them a little? Either they have to speed up or we might have to change to a holding orbit in order to accomplish this trade. I’m sure that Mr. Vargas can tell you the specifics on that."

"Captain, I say press them to speed up," Vargas adds. "First, if they're trying something it could throw their timing off. Second, money may be changing hands but we’re, in effect, doing them a favor with this deal. If they want the meds, they can throttle up a little more."

Vargas pauses a moment before inquiring, "Argent, do you want me to preprogram an escape vector?"

Vasilii makes sure that the computer is recording all the transmissions between the Bray Keaven and the other ships, and stands by.

-----​ 
Swann continues to target the cutter, and tries to fight down a growing sense of uneasiness. "We need to be doing something, this is taking too long," he thinks.

After listening to various exchanges and suggestions on the comm, he can wait no longer. He keys the comm. "Captain, we need to put down a stake or get off the claim. If we’re gonna dock with the slow boat, the idea of putting it between the cutter and us is a good one. Ian’s space walk idea also is good, but it leaves us unable to make a quick escape if needed.

"I say let ’em dock on the port side and arrange a nice, large welcoming party for them. Only allow two people to come aboard with the money. If they look suspicious after they enter the airlock, we don’t let ’em in the ship. If they start anything after we open the airlock, we shoot ’em."

-----​ 
"Well it does have the virtue of being a simple, direct plan," chimes in Vargas. "They’re the hardest to foul up. Mostly."

-----​ 
Darishun looks quizzically at the doctor after Swann’s suggestion and then keys his suit comm. "Swann? I am already at the port airlock with the doctor. Do I qualify as a large welcoming party, or should we add Ian and Martha to our group?"



-----​
After hearing Swann’s suggestion, Argent nods — he hates situations like this. Tapping the external comms, he announces, "Slow boat captain, if you want this deal, then you need to have your cutter stop hiding its damage level and perform a vectored deceleration at 110, mark 3. If the cutter doesn’t perform this maneuver within one minute, the deal is off.​
"You will come along side us at best possible speed on course 301, mark 5, between us and the cutter. You come in on any other vector or any slower than I’m satisfied with, the deal is off.​ 

"You will only be allowed two men into the airlock; any more, the deal is off and we can’t guarantee your people’s safety," he continues. "Your men will also be unarmed. If they are armed, they’re dead and the deal is off. You have 30 seconds to respond."

Muting the external comms, Argent leans to Vargas. "Preprogram that escape vector and have Martha standing by to give us everything she can."

Argent returns his gaze to the viewscreen, his mind running through the hundreds of possible outcomes of this scenario. He really hates these situations.


-----​ 
Saro, after hearing Argent being decisive and authoritative with the Lingdonslanders, smiles and gives Darishun the two–thumbs–up sign. "Yup. That’s our Captain. Somehow I now feel everything is going to be fine, Mr. Darishun."


----------



## Shadowdancer

After Argent makes his demands, the slow boat is quick to respond. "Merchant ship! Let’s not be hasty now. There have been terrible mistakes made, and let’s avoid any others, shall we? The cutter was just heading towards us following a homing beacon because you destroyed their sensors. The cutter will now decelerate on the course that you indicated, or at least as close to it as they can. We will approach on the course that you indicated for docking.

"Of course we will only have two men in the airlock. However, they will be armed with pistols only. Twenty million lingdonsallers is a very large sum of money, and we have had too many Imperial traders try to rob us before."

After a few beats, and just a little shy of the deadline, Vasilii’s sensors indicated that the cutter changes its orientation and starts decelerating roughly along the indicated vector. The slow boat also starts maneuvering to come in on the demanded vector.

Meanwhile, Vargas quickly works out the course needed to vector the Keaven onto a new vector and hopefully out of any danger. The thought of putting the hammer down on the M drive makes him shudder some, though.

-----​
Martha continues to man her position in engineering, monitoring the ship’s sensors in case this is a ruse to sneak someone onto the outside or into the vessel itself.

-----​ 
After listening to the various arguments going back and forth over the suit comms, Ian heads over to the port airlock with Darishun and the Doc.

"Captain, I’m at the port lock now, prepared to receive visitors."

Turning to the others, he grins at Darishun and says to Saro: "Well Doc, with that slight tremor in your hand, you’ve got that ‘This could go off accidentally anytime’ look about you, which is no good right now. We want these guys to be calm, not nervous, so things go smoothly.

"However, we also don’t want them to feel like they can pull a fast one and get away with it. Stand over there behind these boxes where they can see you but you have good cover. Set your pistol on top of the boxes. That way it won’t shake and you’ll have a nice supported firing position. We’ll put our package down here right in front of the lock where they can see it.

"Darishun, if you could take a position on the other side of the Doc. Not too close, we don’t want them too nervous. But we do want them to see part of you and that lovely rifle.

"I’ll take the center and move forward with the goods after we’ve seen the color of their money. They’ll probably want to see inside ours before they take it, too. I’m less intimidating than Darishun but calmer than you, and I’m better armored. If anything goes wrong, just try not to shoot me in the back, OK? How’s that sound to you fellas?"

"Do not worry Mr. McConnell," Saro says. "It is always like this for me. I get a bit nervous to begin with, but I’ve transplanted brains successfully, so my hand tremor will stop as soon as things get real. It’s the wait that I can’t stand."

"So now you know why us military types like stand formally with both hands behind our backs. I hate the waiting, too. How about a power ballad to fill the next 5 minutes or so?"

Darishun’s eyes widen noticeably while he pauses in his crate moving to turn his massive head to the side and regard Ian with what could only be interpreted as a mixture of horror and revulsion. Saro bumps into the large sophont with a box of Marine rations marked "Eolquu Green Eggs and Hqygyn Ham, 24 Count" when the Virushi pauses but luckily misses the look, being on the other side of Darishun from Ian.

Saro smiles widely. "Excellent idea! I've had ‘Fragrt Hgarv Ihytrle’ in my head for the past few days. They don’t come any better than that. It was No. 1 in the Sentry Vargr Top 40 for 10 weeks straight!"

He then starts belting out: "GRRTTHHREEEEEEE!! HGARVVVVVV!! HJJHTAAAAAA!! FRAGRT HGARV . . . " into the intercom system for everyone’s enjoyment.

"Ow, now that’s loud," Ian thinks. "Hmm. I kind of dig it, though. Fragrt Hgarv."

-----​ 
"Ghedze aezo aka virrzang . . . ," mumbles Vargas under his breath as he monitors his panel.

Vasilii winces, then turns down his volume to the bare minimum.

-----​ 
Darishun sighs visibly, turns down the volume and wonders, "Maybe we could pipe that song to the incoming slow boat and cutter, and then they’d just leave us alone? Isn't there some human saying about the cure being worse than the disease? Well, at least it wasn't a K’Kree song."

-----​ 
Martha smiles to herself as she begins recording Saro’s festive singing. "When we get back to civilization," she thinks, "I’ll get the music to this and make a mix for him."


She winces as he sings off-key. "Then again, maybe I can use this as a weapon later."

-----​
Swann listens to the plans being discussed over the comm system. When he hears that his turret will basically be useless during the exchange, he decides to join the welcoming party at the port airlock. He notifies the bridge crew that he is returning targeting control for the starboard turret to them and heads to the port side of the ship.

He arrives to find Saro, Ian and Darishun arranging boxes to make a defensive position, and the Doc singing. "Hi guys. Have room for a fourth?" He turns his back on the group so Saro cannot see him grimace, quickly looks over the area, and makes a decision. "Ian, I’m going to need my shotgun and my auto pistol from the ship’s locker. And if you could leave the door open, I’ll take up a position standing in front of it. That way, I can provide some flanking cover for you at the airlock, and will have someplace to duck for cover if any shooting starts. I don’t think it will, but better safe than sorry."

Swann puts his accelerator rifle back in the ship’s locker, but keeps his snub pistol. He places the rifle where he can grab it if needed. He loads the auto pistol with a clip and tucks it inside his belt. Then he loads the shotgun, adjusts the choke to give it the tightest shot–pattern possible, and stand with it right in front of the door to the ship’s locker and to the right of the port airlock.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> He then starts belting out: "GRRTTHHREEEEEEE!! HGARVVVVVV!! HJJHTAAAAAA!! FRAGRT HGARV . . . " into the intercom system for everyone’s enjoyment.
> 
> "Ow, now that’s loud," Ian thinks. "Hmm. I kind of dig it, though. Fragrt Hgarv."
> 
> -----​
> "Ghedze aezo aka virrzang . . . ," mumbles Vargas under his breath as he monitors his panel.





Now I'm wondering what that Vargr power ballad sounds like....and what did Vargas mumble?

Very nice, Shadowdancer...I'm hoping for an attempted doublecross. Can the crew handle these ruffians? Or will they all go down?


----------



## Shadowdancer

The next 10 minutes seem to crawl. The cutter continues decelerating roughly along the indicated vector. The slow boat also follows Argent’s directions and comes in on a vector to put it between the decelerating cutter and the _Bray Keaven_. Of course, given that things are proceeding a little too smoothly for once, most of the crew is even more on edge waiting for the inevitable surprise.

The slow boat approaches the _Keaven_ for a head–on docking maneuver with its port side to the _Keaven's_ port side. As the boat comes within visual range, the bridge crew notes that the slow boat doesn’t seem to be quite a normal workhorse slow boat that might be seen around Sentry. For one thing, the deep Imperial purple with yellow highlights color scheme is spit polish bright. Next, the standard port side cargo lock appears to be missing and there are more viewports on either side including a rather large one more commonly seen on an observation deck. "Looks more like a yacht’s launch than a working boat," thinks Vargas.

On the _Bray Keaven_, in the corridor by the port lock, Ian, Saro, Swann, and Darishun complete their preparations. Darishun stands in the doorway of the cabin across from the airlock with Ian right in front of the airlock. Saro is behind some Marine ration crates placed as cover in front of the makeshift sickbay in the next cabin. Swann stands in front of the ship’s locker, ready to support Ian.

A few minutes before docking, and what seems like after a lifetime to Darishun, Saro finishes his ballad and is about to start into another when Argent takes advantage of the break to call out, "A minute or two to docking. All hands stand by. Let’s see how they play this one."

-----​ 
The clang of the slow boat docking with the _Bray Keaven_ reverberates through the ship, and Martha swears under her breath as visions of a crumpled port side flash before her eyes.

-----​ 
On the bridge, Argent receives another transmission from the slow boat. "Merchant ship. We have docked. We are sending two officers aboard now with the 20 million lingonsallers. You will have the antivirals and information ready to exchange. Our officers will be armed with pistols for their own protection, and we assume that you will be armed, too. Let us avoid any future misunderstandings and conduct this exchange quickly."

-----​ 
Through the airlock port, Ian can see the slow boat’s airlock cycle, and the boat’s outer airlock open. Ian then opens the outer door of the _Bray Keaven’s_ airlock, and two figures in extremely bulky vacc suits step through, each carrying two suitcases, one in each hand. Ian’s eye immediately notes the gauss pistols each figure wears on a belt clumsily strung around each suit’s waist. "Low–tech vacc suits and a gauss pistol? What an odd combination," thinks Ian.

Ian waits until the boat’s airlock cycles closed before he closes the _Keaven’s_ outer door. As the figures wait, Ian glances at Swann, Saro, and Darishun, waiting until each nods, and then cycles the inner airlock door.

Swann takes a deep breath and exhales slowly to calm his nerves. "This is going to go smoothly," he tells himself. "They have more to lose than we do if this exchange doesn’t come off without a hitch. I just hope they realize that."

As the two figures step out of the airlock, Swann focuses on their weapons. He keeps his trigger finger along side the trigger of his shotgun.

"Welcome aboard, gentlemen," he says to the new guests in a friendly tone of voice. "Please keep your hands where they can be seen at all times, and please do not make any sudden moves. We’re all a little nervous here, so let’s just complete the exchange as smoothly as possible, without any unfortunate occurrences."

Ian wants to see the insides of the cases to check for nasty surprises before he brings them fully on board. He even lifts out the cash to look under it and fan the bundles to make sure they aren’t doing the old newspaper bills trick, before letting them cycle out the air lock.

As for the cash itself, he looks to make sure it has some kind of anti-forgery watermark, inserted metallic strip, or different serial numbers, and that it appears it is properly printed on quality paper rather than maybe just color photocopied. Having never seen a Lingdonsland buck before, he hopes it looks real.

Saro holds the box in his hands and waits for Ian to check the briefcases. His pistol rests on top of the crate. When the Lingdonslanders look at him he nods slightly but remains serious.

-----​ 
Vasilii is watching the sensor screen for any sign of misconduct by the cutters.

-----​ 
Martha continues to monitor ship sensors for potential intruders or any "extras" that might get clamped to the outside of the vessel under the cover of this transfer.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXI*​*Date: 119-993*
*Place: Alief System.*

As the inner airlock door slides open, the Lingdonsland officers’ cold, calculating eyes dart from Ian’s armored form at an aggressive parade rest to Swann’s shotgun held only slightly away from being trained on them. When they realize the thing behind Ian is some sort of armed and armored creature, and not some huge, ugly statue, they completely freeze except for their mouths, which seem to just hang open in mid breath.

Into that breach, Swann genially addresses the officers. "Welcome aboard, gentlemen," he says to the new guests. "Please keep your hands where they can be seen at all times, and please do not make any sudden moves. We’re all a little nervous here, so let’s just complete the exchange as smoothly as possible, without any unfortunate occurrences."

At this point, Darishun’s normally quiet and gently soft voice booms deeply and resonantly from his suit speakers. "Of course, we would like to conclude this transaction as smoothly as possible, but, if things go slowly, perhaps you can stay for dinner and we can serve you as well."

Darishun then smiles, showing as many of his teeth as possible, and regards the officers as if trying to decide which sauce would best compliment sautéed officer.

Without looking over his shoulder or missing a beat at the change in Darishun’s voice and manner, Ian remarks, "Now Darishun. I’m sure that these officers want things to go smoothly and quickly so that they can return to their ship and their leader. So, towards that end, would you please open each case so that I may inspect it?"

Their eyes never wavering from watching Darishun nervously, the officers open each case in turn for inspection. Ian quickly checks the stacked bills in each case as best as he can as well as checking for anything odd in the cases. The bills do seem to have anti-forgery watermarks consistent with TL-7 anti-counterfeiting techniques. The cases do not appear to contain anything odd.

To Swann’s more practiced eye, the bills also seem to be legitimate for lower tech currency, and also ridiculously easy for some of his old associates to duplicate. "Jeez, the Girelli’s would take, maybe 15 minutes during dinner to duplicate that amount," he thinks.

After completing his inspection, Ian nods to Saro, who hands him the foam box containing the data cube and antiviral courses. Ian then hands the case to the officers for inspection. The officers hesitantly open the box to check its contents and tentatively ask, with none of the arrogance exhibited by the slow boat’s captain, "So, the data and the antiviral courses are all in here?"

Saro replies quickly, "Yes, good sirs. Four courses of antivirals — with instructions and all information that I could obtain from my records on how to produce them. I don’t have exact instructions, but the information contained should help your scientists get started. I wish that I could give you more information."

"Thank you, gentlemen. I think that, we, uh, have to go now. Would you please cycle the airlock so that we can leave?" was the reply.

With that, the officers step fully back into the _Bray Keaven’s_ airlock, wait for the lock to cycle completely, and return to the Lingdonsland slow boat. A few seconds after the officers return, the slow boat undocks and starts to move off.

-----​ 
On the bridge, Vasilii, Argent, and Vargas all breath a collective sigh of relief quickly followed by Argent’s muttered, "Wait a second. That was a little too easy and smooth.

"Ian, scan that cash top to bottom," he adds. "Explosives, poisons, bugs, anything. And don’t limit yourself to low-tech stuff; scan for modern techniques as well. Once you’re satisfied it’s safe, lock it down. We’ll scan it again once we land."

Switching the internal comms off, Argent turns to Vargas. "Get us back on course, best possible descent."

-----​ 
Swann quickly returns his weapons to the ship’s locker, then exits. He looks at the rest of the greeting party. "I think we should send their Ignorant Leader a thank you note complimenting his men on their professionalism. Now, if you all will excuse me, I have a turret to man."

He quickly returns to the starboard turret to watch the cutter and slow boat as they depart. Once settled in, he asks the bridge to return targeting control for the starboard turret to him.

As the turret’s crosshairs again caress the image of the departing cutter, he begins to think, "I wonder what you could buy with that much money on Alief?"

-----​ 
Saro is very relieved the exchange went on without difficulties. He doesn’t even look at the cases with the money. "Well, unless one of you needs something from me, even if it’s just conversation, I think I will go back to my station and catch up on my Theological Digest. That was a very professional job. Kudos.

"Do not hesitate to contact me if any of you are not feeling well. I for one, can’t wait until we are planetside actually doing what we came here to do."

The surgeon then starts heading back to the elevator.

"Nice job everyone," Ian says. Leaving the cases with Darishun, he heads off after Saro. "Say Doc, I do have one question. If we are about to drop into a plague zone, shouldn’t we be starting on a course of drugs now? I mean, if there is a riot I’m sure we’d all be a little happier knowing we were as immune as we can be from the get go? Right?"

Saro turns around to speak to Ian, then decides to turn on his suit comm to speak to the entire crew. "Mr. McConnell has asked me about taking the antivirals prophylactically. That is not standard procedure, because it really isn’t a vaccine. We would need to keep a particular concentration of drug in our bloodstream for that to work. We would be taking incredible amounts of the antivirals, and they do have side effects. Plus it is wasteful and we could run out before we actually need them.

"Standard procedure would be for us to keep our vacc suits on all the time and only take them off in a clean zone after decontamination with at least two measures. If there is any suspicion at all that someone was exposed then immediately that person would get a prophylactic course.

"This mission is definitely going to be tough, so I hope you are all prepared. The moment any of you feels even a bit sluggish or feverish, or God forbid you cough, come to me. I hope to come up with a quick detection assay, but in the meantime we'll just get a course of antivirals at the slightest suspicion of exposure. I will also work on a vaccine.

"Martha, and the other technically minded people in the crew: What are the chances of coming up with a contraption to aerolize 5 percent hypochlorite, and another to create a vacuum, and a bank of full–spectrum light? It would be perfect if we could use all three known measures to kill the virus in the decontamination zone. Any thoughts?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

Vasilii slowly releases his breath through clenched teeth. Armed trade exchanges were so inefficient, but what could one expect of people who shot first and talked afterward? At least the ’Lingos hadn't started shooting during the exchange. He pauses, struck by a thought. "Hmm," he wonders, "Strange that they brought the currency with them. Why would they haul that amount of cash around if they intended to hijack us? If they intended to negotiate, why risk combat? I’m sure that the damage to their cutters was at least equal to the amount that they gave us, probably more since I doubt they have the parts to fix that maneuver drive on the one cutter."

Vasilii makes a mental note to pursue that train of thought later.

Shaking his head slightly as he refocuses on the present, Vasilii looks over to the Captain. "Sir, after Mr. McConnell examines the currency, might I suggest a quick exposure to vacuum? We can secure the cases in the airlock and open it for a few moments, whatever the good doctor decides. If any of those Lingdonslanders were exposed, we wouldn’t want to accidentally expose ourselves when we come out of these suits."

Noting that the starboard turret was no longer under computer control, Vasilii leaves the cutter in Mr. Hellinic’s capable hands and tries using the ships’ sensors to pick up any broadcasts from the planet. He scans for any news of the plague and also any that specifically mentions the Bromley/Medway/Lowford areas.

Vasilii also keeps an ear out for any financial news, looking for any possible ventures while the ship is downside. He makes notes as he listens, figuring the Captain will want any information that he can get.

-----​ 
As the crew repositions themselves after the exchange, the _Bray Keaven_ continues on course toward a deorbit into Bromlian airspace. The Lingdonsland slow boat and cutter move off with the slow boat starting a deorbit burn towards the opposite hemisphere from Bromley, presumably towards Lingdonsland. Oddly enough, the cutter stays in orbit, and neither the blind cutter nor the slow boat seem to be interested in going after the cutter with the dead maneuver drive.

-----​ 
Ian takes the cases, opens them in the port airlock, and then cycles out the air. A quick look through the case contents does not reveal anything obviously odd. While examining the contents, he contacts Saro on the internal suit comms. "Doctor? Would it be possible to run these through the imaging tables?"

Saro’s response is fairly rapid. "Yes, I suppose so once we get the tables set up and calibrated. I’m not entirely sure what will be revealed, but there might be something that makes sense to you or Swann."

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Vasilii starts searching the numerous local broadcasts for helpful information. The broadcasts are full of information about the plague’s advance. The rapid initial spread seems to have slowed a bit in Wirral and Hillingdon, but the death toll is still climbing unabated in Coventry. All countries have declared a state of emergency and international transport has ground to a halt. Vasilii sifts through numerous reports of riots as panicked people stream out of large cities and into the countryside all around the globe.

King George’s Land is still insisting that its forces are merely providing humanitarian aid to Wirral, Hillingdon, and Coventry, but has made vague threats that any unlawful and unwarranted attacks against King George’s Land would be met by "a sickening devastation." Most commentators seem to view this threat as a tacit admission that the virus was engineered.

There are some reports of people in unaffected countries selling antiviral preventatives, but most of the reports seem to dismiss these preventatives as completely useless.

Vasilii does retrieve some information about Bromley. The plague area in the north seems to be somewhat contained and is spreading a little slowly because of the sparse population. The media reports indicate that the capital of Medway was severely stricken, but the military did have the area mostly contained, though the containment area seems to be expanding, so there is suspicion that the military is not revealing everything.

Surprisingly, Vasilii is able to find a financial broadcast with exchange rate information. Lingdonsland is very isolationist, so the exchange rate isn’t very good. The rate from Lingonsallers to Bromlian Pounds is currently pegged at 15.32 Lingonsallers for each Bromlian Pound. The exchange rate from Bromlian Pounds to Imperial Credits was currently 10.67 Pounds to 1 Imperial Credit.

-----​ 
As the _Bray Keaven_ starts to hit the upper reaches of the atmosphere, she receives a comm from Bromley. "Bromley AeroSpace Control to _Bray Keaven_, please come in _Bray Keaven_."

"_Bray Keaven_ here. Marcus Argent, acting captain, speaking."

"_Bray Keaven_, this is General Jansen of the Bromley AeroSpace Control speaking. We’re really glad that you're almost here. We have a fighter escort ready to meet you as soon as you hit 18,000 meters. They will escort you to the Groves Airport where we have a research and treatment station in place."


----------



## Shadowdancer

"Very well, Bromley, and thank you," Argent states. "Descending to 18,000 meters."

To no one in particular, Vargas comments, "Fighter escort? We might want to keep an eye out for inbound threats unless they’re just trying to be friendly."

-----​ 
Swann listens to the radio traffic with interest. "A fighter escort?" he thinks. "Hmmm. I wonder how this laser would do in atmosphere? And I wonder what the reception is going to be like once we land? Will we have to keep the natives off the ship with weapons? Come to think of it, how will the local authorities react to our weapons and us? Will they try to confiscate the higher tech stuff? Will they let us carry any weapons at all? This whole mission just keeps getting better and better."

Swann starts checking the targeting system to see if he can detect the fighter escort yet.

-----​ 
"Fighter escort, that’s nice," Ian thinks. "Of course, that means that there’s a possibility of unfriendly activity. I hope Swann keeps his eyes peeled."

Over the ship’s comm Ian says, "It’s fine by me to stay suited until we get a better look at the reception committee. So, Martha, which airlock do you want the showers set up in? I’ll be there in a jiffy!"

While waiting for the shower detail to get under way, Ian looks around the cargo bay for a suitable box. Switching the contents of the box with the contents of the cases, he is careful to examine each wad of cash separately for die packs or similar anti-theft shenanigans, and quickly gives the empty cases a look-and-feel-over before repackaging them with the stuff from the boxes and writing out new labels for the cases. Then he sticks the box of cash in the ship’s locker.

-----​ 
Vasilii scribbles some notes down while listening to the radio traffic and mutters under his breath, "Let’s see, carry the 4. . . . " When he’s done he looks over to the Captain.

"Sir, the news reports are scrambled but it seems the infection is still out of control down there. The containment area around the capital of Bromley is expanding. I hope that this Lowford town is far enough away for us.

"I’d also like permission to start working on resupplying the ship. If the Doctor wants to rinse everything in a sterilizing solution then I’d like to make sure that we have enough material to last. Personally, I’m tired of these field rations as well. Why people eat this stuff, I’ll never know."

Vasilii chews his lip for a second, then continues. "Also, for those of you who are interested. If the Lingsdonlanders gave us all 20 million then the trade netted us approximately 122,000 Imperial credits. Assuming that the money checks out, I could set up an account with it here for us to draw on. I don’t know how you would like to break down the division, but I could set up separate accounts as well.

"Finally sir, the cutter that Mr. Hellinic damaged is not returning to port like the slow boat. Neither are they attempting to aid the other cutter which is still drifting out-system. Perhaps you might apprise the authorities of what happened and ask them to look into it. It seems most strange, sir, since that cutter has to represent a sizable investment for Lingsdonland."

Vasilii checks his sensors and wonders what the cutter is doing. Concentrating outplanet, he adjusts his sensors and awaits the Captains’ orders.

After giving Vasilii’s report some thought, Argent says, "Go ahead and set up a general account for us, that we can all draw on. And give me a line to the local Imperial representative; we should give them a heads-up on that cutter."

"Yes, sir," Vasilii replies.

While the Captain concentrates on the flight pattern, Vasilii sets up a call to the Imperial representative.

-----​ 
"There goes our salvage bonus," Ian thinks after he hears the exchange between Argent and Vasilii. "Still, the crew probably can't wait a couple of weeks for us to get back to them. Easy come, easy go."


----------



## Shadowdancer

_"It’s fine by me to stay suited until we get a better look at the reception committee. So, Martha, which airlock do you want the showers set up in? I’ll be there in a jiffy!"_

"Probably the one closest to our sick bay would be my guess. Doc, what do you think?" Martha replies, and then adds quickly as an afterthought. "We may also want to check with the Captain to see if he has any preference in regards to ship security."

-----​​​ 
As Saro, Martha, Ian and Darishun gather to discuss the contamination chamber, the Doctor hears Vasilii say something over the ship’s comm about acquiring the hypoclorite solution. "I’m so used to hospitals, where disinfectant is readily available. You are right. I don’t know how much we have, but we are going to need a lot. All of us should carry a container with an atomizer. All surfaces should be sprayed with it, at least twice a day. Good thing it’s just bleach, but we are still going to need very large quantities of it. Vasilii, it would be incredibly helpful if you could find a supply. Thank you very much. Way to stay ahead."

Martha makes a mental note to spray her tools after doing any work outside the ship.

Saro then turns his attention to Ian, Martha, and Darishun. "It’s good to be around people who are so skilled. If it wasn’t for you I wouldn’t be able to do any of this setup." Saro smiles, genuinely grateful to have competent people around him.

Martha smiles back, mentally putting Saro in the "technically incompetent" pigeonhole.

He continues: "Now, I was thinking of a double decontamination chamber. In the first one, after we come in from outside, we are kept in a vacuum and irrigated with the hypochlorite solution for about 30 minutes. That should get rid of any virus outside of the vacc suits. Then we take the suits off and walk into the second chamber, which is exposed to full-spectrum light constantly, and stay there for an hour. We should be completely nude when in this chamber, as nothing that has been outside, including clothing, should enter the clean zone. I assume we are making the ship the clean zone. We could keep clean towels that never see the outside in this second chamber for modesty’s sake. This will be the only way in and out of the clean zone.

"The cargo hold can be accessed from outside, right? The cargo hold can be dirty, but then the only way to get from it into the lounge and staterooms, which will stay clean, will be through the decon chambers. Equipment that has been outside should stay outside. Can we make a secure area outside for those things?"

"Umm, Doc, are you sure that making the ship the only clean zone is in our best interests?" Martha asks, also making a mental note not to take her favorite tools outside the ship.

"It is imperative that all of us are very careful to maintain the clean zone," Saro says. "We should use the bleach solution on all surfaces constantly. Air shouldn’t be taken in from outside. Martha, can we maintain the atmosphere inside independent of the one outside?

"Umm, I can handle that last request," Martha says. "The ship uses a dispersed atmospheric control system. Each bulkhead area is thus isolated in its controls; otherwise the anti-hijacking knockout gas would fill up the entire ship when they went off.

"Of course, it’s been over a year since the system’s been fully inspected, but I don’t expect that there should be any cross-contamination going on — unless the old Captain made some modifications that aren’t on the standard blueprints."

"One last thing that I would like to ask all when we finally reach the surface," Saro says. "Do not hesitate to let me or Mr. Darishun know if you feel the slightest thing. We should not take any chances.

"And please, keep your eyes open. One of my favorite anecdotes comes from an old Terran scientist called Snow. Back then, they didn’t know what microorganisms were, yet he was able to stop an outbreak of cholera by doing something very simple: observing that almost everyone who got sick drank from the same water source. The well was closed and -- although they didn’t have a vaccine, they didn’t have antibiotics, in fact they didn’t even know what exactly caused it -- they stopped the outbreak. Infectious agents need a vector and a reservoir. Keep your eyes open. King George’s Land, presuming that they are the culprits, needed to transport and store the virus somehow. Maybe the river, maybe imported foodstuff or products. It could be anything. Keep your eyes open."

Martha and the others nod.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXII*​

*Date: 119-993*
*Place: Alief.*

The _Bray Keaven’s_ descent through the upper reaches of the atmosphere surround the far trader with glowing red plasma as it streaks towards Bromlian airspace. The descent could have been a perfectly normal one on any other planet except for the events in orbit, and probably those to come.

On the bridge, Vasilii tries to contact the Imperial Consul located in Medway. He reaches an automated answering service that simply wants to take a message. As an alternative, he comms the _Wall of Stone_ via the Imperial communications relay satellite in orbit and warns them about the damaged mining cutter headed away from Alief. The picket isn’t too pleased to hear that the mining cutter was damaged while attacking a vessel under Imperial charter, but does say that they’ll "take care of it," albeit with a slightly ominous tone of voice.

After making the contact, Vasilii turns his sensors towards the cutters. The so–called blind cutter with its sensors damaged or destroyed is probably in orbit on the other side of Alief, currently in the planet’s sensor shadow. The ballistic cutter with its maneuver drive destroyed is still on its course away from Alief and is about to pass out of sensor range.

-----​ 
Vargas continues plotting a course towards a landing at the Groves Airport.

-----​ 
Swann picks up the fighter escort on his targeting displays as they seem to struggle to maintain circles at 18k meters above Alief and right on the edge of the border of Bromley. "Jeez, they must be at the very reaches of their operating altitude for lower tech fighters," he thinks to himself. "And 24 fighters? Either they’re desperate and serious, or they’re worried about some serious trouble."

-----​ 
As the Bray Keaven reaches the 18k altitude mark, one of the fighters radioes the far trader. "Guard Flight Leader to _Bray Keaven_. We’ll escort you to the Groves Airport outside of Lowford. We’re not expecting any trouble, but we thought that you might like the escort just in case."

"_Bray Keaven_ to Guard Flight Leader. Thank you for the escort. We’ll follow you down," replies Argent.

The rest of the descent to the Groves Airport is surprisingly smooth. While some of the 24 circling turbojet fighters seem to be crowding a little close, like nervous chlofiks around the flocks’ chicks, no one challenges the group, though Vasilii does pick up a circling group of 12 fighters a couple hundred kilometers away in a neighboring country.

The airport traffic control directs the _Bray Keaven_ towards one end of the small airport where a ring of armored vehicles and soldiers stand with their weapons trained outward. What appears to be a reception committee stands just inside the ring on one side while a larger group comprised of soldiers and cargo lift/transport equipment stands on the outside. None appear to be wearing biohazard gear.

-----​ 
After getting an update from the bridge, Saro says, "Well, judging from our welcoming committee we are not yet at the red zone. The ship may never be at the red zone, so we may have to rethink our approach. I thought all of this was going to be a red zone and we were going to be right in it. That doesn’t seem to be the case.

"We might as well wait on setting up the decon chamber and see what happens. It might just be that the ship is staying here and we are going to be installed in some other area. Let’s see what’s what. I am still not OK with just walking out there without protection, but the locals sure don’t seem worried. They did mention something about a treatment center, so I’m sure there are infected people nearby."

Ian says, "Well, call me yellow but I’m staying in my suit. I for one would appreciate it if everyone else was a little paranoid until the Doc tells us it’s safe. As soon as that’s done, and the cargo’s unloaded and set up, I’m all for Hawaian shirts and that adventure holiday we discussed previously."

-----​ 
As the _Keaven_ is on its final approach, Vasilii tries to get in touch with the local quartermaster. The comm officer on the Bromlian side is quite helpful, and Vasilii is quickly patched through to a rather sultry sounding Major Eckels who says that they happen to have plenty of bleach on hand and would arrange to have an amply supply delivered shortly.

Vasilii doesn’t have enough time to try to get in touch with a local banking concern, though, given the call to arrange the hypoclorite takes quite a bit of time. Vasilii decides he’ll be able to chat up Major Eckels a bit once on the ground to find a bank that is still operational given the crisis.

-----​ 
At 2015 Imperial Standard time (and 1615 local time), the _Bray Keaven_ touchs down at the Groves Airport outside of Lowford.

Marcus secures his station, then flips on the internal comms. "Saro and Darishun, you have the cargo; Ian, you’re on security until the locals receive it, then you join me on the tarmac," he orders. "Vasilii, keep working on the account stuff and maybe see if you can find some speculative cargo. Martha and Swann, assess the battle damage and report in.

"Vargas, you’re with me; let’s go meet the locals," he adds.

Pulling his old Navy liberty jacket out of the locker, Argent dons it and nods his head toward the bridge door. "Shall we?"

"Roger that," Vargas says. "Are we packing on this outing or do we just tell them 'We come in peace'?"

-----​ 
"I say pack," Ian says over the comm. "That way, if it turns out later that we need them, we don’t have to do a lot of explaining and running around. They can always provide us with special envoy papers, escorts, or something to stop the local cops from getting too righteous. After all, they’ve got all that hardware lined up out there, so they’re not likely to object. Just take side arms and act natural."

" ‘We come in peace, shoot to kill, shoot to kill’ — I’m never going to get that out of my head," Ian thinks. "As long as the Captain doesn’t say ‘Take me to your leader’ I won't crack up over the comm."

-----​ 
"Right, armed it is." Vargas unstraps from his seat and leaves the bridge headed for his stateroom, a short trip. There he checks on Rusti and sets up his suit to recharge. Vargas dons the chest protection from his ballistic suit, checks and loads his weapons, and then goes to meet the Captain at the airlock. Attired in his old Service field jacket, boloball team cap in place, and shotgun in hand — the auto pistol is tucked in the back of his belt — Emile stands ready to go.

-----​ 
Swann makes a quick trip to his cabin to stow his vacc suit and change into work clothes. He also puts on his flak jacket and places his body pistol with a spare clip into an inside pocket of the jacket. "You can never be too careful around new people," he thinks.

He then heads back to engineering to find Martha. As he enters the engine room, he calls out, "So Martha, what do you think? Did we take any damage from that exchange of laser pleasantries with our new customers back in orbit? I didn’t notice anything hit us, but I was a little busy at the time, concentrating on other things."

He looks around, but doesn’t find Martha anywhere. Moving to the cargo hold, he spots Darishun moving a large cargo container. He asks the Virushi if he knows where Martha can be found, and is informed that she is with Dr. Talbek in the _Bray Keaven’s_ makeshift sick bay.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Shortly after the ship lands, Dr. Talbek pulls Martha to the sick bay. He asks her to sit down and calmly proceeds to question her: "Martha, how are you feeling? How are your dreams?" He listens intently to her response.

"Doc, I’m doing fine." She looks exhausted to his trained medical eye. "I really don’t need any of those damned sleeping pills. I tried one night before last, and even though I slept, I didn’t get any more rest out of it. So I didn’t take any more." She carefully avoids answering the second question.

Saro nods appreciatively. "Perhaps some warm milk? That always does the trick for me.

"My suspicion is that the dreams are not related to the virus. I feel it’s likely that they are due to the star pollen residues. Maybe we could look for trace amounts in your bloodstream, just to make sure?"

Martha looks away. "Yeah, OK, Doc, whatever you want to do. That isn’t the reason why I’m . . . Well, anyway. I’m getting through this, and I can take care of it all later. Trust me, I can handle it."

"I know you can. I’m just worried and I want to consider all possibilities. It wouldn’t do us any good if we lost our best engineer, now would it?"

The surgeon opens up his laptop and fires up the holodisplay. "There is something else on my mind. Martha, I would like to do some testing on you. I know that maybe you were not exposed, but then again you might have been. This is not to alarm you. I believe you are in no danger, but maybe the key to diagnose and even treat this nasty virus could be in you. Let me explain.

"There are people who by genetic variation are immune to certain organisms. Within their genes lies the right code combination to create a specific antibody against the pathogen and as such clear it out of the system. I would like to separate your antibodies and plasma cells, and identify all of them. If we find some that are unknown we could do a proteomic assay and look for specificity. If they match, then I’ll bet we've got our treatment. Would you be willing to try that?"

Weary of the questions, Martha sighs. "Sure, Doc, do what you need to." She starts rolling up her sleeve. "Let’s get this over with, so that I can get back to work." She seems obviously put out, probably exasperated by the irritation due to her lack of good sleep of late.

"I know you must be very tired. This won’t take long at all. Then we can start thinking about how to get rid of this virus and after that, vacation. Wouldn’t that be nice?"

Saro proceeds to draw four tubes of blood, being careful to make it as painless as possible. He uses all the tricks that he knows, from false counts to touching the forearm before the needle strikes.

-----​ 
Swann waits until the Doc finishes drawing the necessary blood samples from Martha, and she finishes discussing the decon showers with him, Darishun, and Ian.

"Martha, I know you are very busy, but I was wondering if I could talk with you briefly? The Captain wants us to check out any possible damage to the ship from our little laser exchange with the cutters back in orbit. I figure you’ve got your hands full with other tasks, so why don’t I take that on, unless you have the time to help."

"No," she says, more gruffly perhaps than she means to, then quickly recovers. "I mean, I can make some time. It’s the ship, after all, and perhaps our only way out of here in an emergency. Let’s run some quick diagnostics, and then we’ll know whether we need to dedicate some time to making the necessary repairs." If anyone is going to be messing with her ship, Martha feels she needs to be involved.

"I don’t remember the ship getting hit during combat," Swann says, "but I was busy concentrating on other things and might not have noticed. Did you notice anything? Do any of your instruments indicate any damage or any unusual readings?"

"As I was monitoring, I didn’t notice anything. However, it wouldn’t hurt to run a Level One Diagnostic, at any rate."

"I’m going to an inspection outside, while we have daylight, and then work my way inside."

"I’ll join you shortly, then, once the tests have run."

Once the discussion with Martha is over, Swann grabs a tool belt and puts it on, equipping it with some basic, general use tools, in particular a flashlight. He then goes to the ship's locker and retrieves his auto pistol and a couple of spare ammo clips. He attaches the pistol’s holster to the tool belt. He then grabs a respirator mask and heads outside to start inspecting the ship for damage.


----------



## jasper

I hope the crew does not trust Vasilii for correct change.
20,000,000 lingonsallers / 15.32 is 1,305,483.03 bromialan pounds
/ 10.67 is 122,350.80 credits. Is there some skimming going on here?


----------



## Shadowdancer

jasper said:
			
		

> I hope the crew does not trust Vasilii for correct change.
> 20,000,000 lingonsallers / 15.32 is 1,305,483.03 bromialan pounds
> / 10.67 is 122,350.80 credits. Is there some skimming going on here?



Well, he did say it was "about 122,000 credits." That was based on quick, off-the-cuff calculations.

Besides, we won't know the exact total until we actually convert the lingonsallers. The exchange rate might change before then.


----------



## jasper

plus a tax on bring all that foreign money into the country. Initially I drop a zero and thought was 12 K.
Write more.


----------



## Shadowdancer

As soon as the _Bray Keaven_ touches down, and as Argent is completing his touchdown checklist, the crew sees a small delegation head towards the starboard passenger airlock. Three of the men and two of the women wear close–fitting fatigues with some sort of rank insignia while one of the men and one of the women wear some sort of light blue jumpsuit. None wear a biohazard suit, but all wear the filter masks required on Alief due to the ever-present fine dust.

----​ 
Inside, Saro and Martha complete their discussions about the showers. Martha originally suggests the port passenger airlock for the showers, but then remembers that Darishun won’t fit in the port passenger airlock (unless he is standing on his head or tail). Thus, she suggests that the port cargo lock would work better, and Saro readily agrees.

In passing, she asks about the 30 minutes in vacuum followed by the bleach. "Is the stuff really that tough?"

Saro replies, "Well, probably not, but the problem is that we really don’t know at this point, so I’m inclined to be cautious."

While they are talking, Saro quickly takes his blood samples and is so smooth that Martha doesn’t realize that he has started until she happens to glance down and sees the last tube being filled.

-----​ 
The Bromlians bring a set of airplane passenger stairs and set them next to the starboard passenger airlock to allow the crew to debark. Argent and Vargas look at each other as if to say "here goes nothing," and open the outer door. Blinking a bit in the late afternoon sun, they descend the stairs to the waiting Bromlians.

When they get to the bottom, the lead Bromlian — a lean, grizzled man in his 50s — nods firmly and introduces himself. "Thank you for coming. I’m General Tilshire, and I have operational command of this area. I’m glad that General Jansen," nodding to the man on his right, "got you down safely. We’re really thankful that you are here, and we were hoping that we could start unloading your cargo immediately."

Nodding to a somewhat short and plump woman with dark curls, he continues, "Major Eckels is my quartermaster. She and her crew are ready to start the unloading if you will permit us to do so."

At this, the Major nods, "Yes sir. We have a cargo manifest through the Marquis, and my crew can get things unloaded if you’ll let us do so. If you need anything, please let me know. Your communications officer already indicated that he needed some bleach, and we’re having some delivered shortly."

General Tilshire waits until the Major finishes and then indicates the two people in the light blue jump suits. "Doctor Warren here is one of our lead researchers, and Doctor Hays is acting as his operational assistant."

Doctor Warren, a balding man in his late 50s, eagerly pipes up. "We’re really glad that you’re here and have brought this equipment. We’ve made some progress, but this Imperial–grade equipment will really help us out. I’m sure that Doctor Hays will be able to work with Major Eckels’ soldiers to get that portable building set up as a research facility."

Once the doctor finishes, General Tilshire goes on. "I have to return to my duties, and I leave you in their good hands. Lieutenant Marks here," he indicates a sandy haired young man, "is my assistant, and please feel free to comm him you need anything that Major Eckels can not provide."

"And we’re glad we could help out," Argent replies. "We would like to get an idea of the current situation, if you can spare someone to brief us on where the virus has spread so far. Oh, and Major Eckels, my supply officer was hoping to talk to you about our ship’s stores, I believe. Can I point him in your direction?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

General Tilshire nods. "Of course. I believe that Dr. Warren would love to talk to you and your medical staff about the current situation, and Lieutenant Marks here can brief you on the operational situation. I do have to return to my duties now, and I leave you in the good hands of these doctors, Major Eckels, and Lieutenant Marks."

Coming in just before Tilshire’s last comment, Saro joins Argent and Vasilii. He automatically extends his suited hand to the doctor. "Doctor Warren. Very pleased to meet you. Saro Talbek at your service. I can’t wait to start helping out here and to hear first hand what is going on."

Argent nods towards Saro and comments to the Bromlians. "Dr. Talbek is our medical officer. We also have a medic onboard."

Doctor Warren brightens immediately and says, "Pleased to meet you, Doctor. I can talk with you a little later about the details, but I’ll go with the summary for the benefit of your captain and the others."

Saro replies, "Please do, Doctor. We’re anxious to know the real situation down here. What we’ve been able to pick up on the broadcasts doesn’t sound pretty." Saro sets his vacc suit to relay the doctor’s comments onto the internal ship’s comm system for the others.

Dr. Warren starts, "Well, the situation, relatively speaking, isn’t as bad as it could be. We’ve got the situation around Medway contained though with a devastating loss of life in the capital itself. The virus is airborne, but it would appear that the version that is spreading here doesn’t seem to be capable of surviving very long in the outside air, so we haven’t had any cases that have escaped General Tilshire’s quarantine perimeter. There are reports of sealed buildings in the capital that are holding their own, though their food supplies are running out or are gone.

"The situation in the north of Bromley is similar but more widespread. The infections are concentrated in the towns, but farms just outside of the town seem to be unaffected unless an infected person visits.

"I’m only getting fragmentary reports, but the situation in Hillingdon, Coventry, and Wirral is considerably more dire. Initial infection rates seem to be astronomical and we had reports of outbreaks leap frogging across fast distances. I suspect either aerosol dispersal emplacements that were secreted in the cities or some sort encapsulation on the initial spores that rendered them more resistant to Alief’s natural airborne contaminants.

"In terms of finding a cure or vaccine, we haven’t had much success yet. We have some antivirals that have limited effectiveness, but the odds of survival are pretty low. I’ve been able to do some study of the virus, and it seems to be a variation of something that affects rabbits, but we’re stuck with our current tools."

"Perhaps with the equipment that we’ve brought we could probe deeper into the virus and somehow develop a vaccine," Saro says. "If you don’t mind, I would love to hear about what you have done so far. I would be more than happy to help out with anything."

Dr. Warren nods to Saro, then looks at Lt. Marks. "Lieutenant? Anything to add about the military situation?"

Lieutenant Marks briefly looks like a rabbit caught in the headlights of a hovercraft, but then starts, "Well, as the doctor said, our perimeter around Medway is holding. We’ve got most of the military out and holding a 1km dead zone around the capital, but it’s holding. I can’t believe we have to shoot people who try to cross the zone, though. Luckily, most of the senior government officials were at a retreat when the plague spread."

At this point, Major Eckels interrupts. "Sirs? If I may, I’d like to get started on the unloading of the equipment."

Argent nods, "Of course, Major. My super cargo and our medic will meet you at the rear cargo ramp. I should warn you about the medic, though. He is a Virushi, and he’s a little large, but please don’t shoot him because he is actually a very gentle fellow."

"Huh? What is a Virushi?"

"Er, I think that you’d probably best see for yourself, but just remind your soldiers that he is one of the crew."

Warily looking at Argent, Major Eckels gathers her trailers and heads towards the rear of the Bray Keaven.

"Excuse me, Doctor Warren," Saro says. "I helped catalogue and itemize the shipment, so I should probably be there and help out with the unloading. It is up to you if you want to come with us and see what we have brought, although I suspect you are probably very busy. If you do go back to work, how do I get in touch with you after unloading? I'm dying to get to work!"

Watching briefly with amusement as Major Eckels heads toward the cargo hatch, Argent suggests they all move to the rear of the ship. As they start walking in that direction, Argent turns back to the lieutenant. "Lt. Marks, you said that there were some groups in the capital who were holed up in buildings and needed supplies," he begins. "We have rations aboard that may help alleviate the situation; are the buildings approachable by air?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

Meanwhile, on the bridge Vasilii completes his shut–down procedures, runs spot checks of the turrets, and then heads towards his cabin to change. Passing by some of the mounds of Marine rations, he does some quick calculations to reveal that they have enough rations for 1,200 days, assuming that they don’t die of Marine–ration poisoning before then.

"Surely we could sell off nine or 10 dTons of rations," he thinks.

-----​ 
Darishun grabs a Marine ration for a snack, wolfs it down in his massive maw, and then heads towards the rear cargo airlock.

-----​ 
Martha starts her diagnostics routine running and goes with Swann to grab some tools and prepare to go outside. Once geared up, they head towards the starboard airlock and step into the late afternoon sun and dust.

After heading down the stairs and nodding to the pair of Bromlian guards stationed at the bottom, the two start a circuit of the ship. They don’t get far before they notice some light surface scoring on the starboard side, roughly near life support. The scoring does appear to be on the surface only, though, and is very light. Noting the paint damage, the two continue their inspection and do not notice any other damage before winding up at the stairs to the starboard airlock again.

Once back inside, they check the diagnostics and find that Martha’s routines show nothing unexpected: just jump drives in need of a decent overhaul but still within specs. Martha and Swann then head to the top of the Bray Keaven, don harnesses and belaying lines, and drop over the side of the ship in order to inspect the scoring more closely. The scoring is indeed very light and really only enough to make a slight, 2-3mm grove in the surface of the ship.

Swann runs a gloved hand along the burned groove. "Looks like we were luckier than I thought," he says to Martha. "Another degree or two, and the cutter’s laser would have damaged our life support. I guess we owe our pilot a heartfelt ‘Thank you.’ And a beer."

Martha squints over the scoring, meticulously reviewing portions of the hull. "We certainly were lucky. That shot didn’t damage the jump grid.’ She pats the hull affectionately. "The more that’s damaged, the more likely we’d be lost on our next jump. Misjumps are hell!"

"What do you think, Martha? Do you have some sealant we can fill this groove in with? The ship will need to have her paint touched up, but I guess that can wait until we get back to Sentry. Unless things get very boring around here. Which I have a feeling they won’t."

"I can come up with something to take care of this," she says. "But first, I probably should get everything else taken care of. I’ll put this on my duty detail for over the next few days."

While on top of the ship, Swann takes a moment to survey the area around the _Bray Keaven_. He notes that the perimeter around the ship is about a 100m circle with eight armored personnel vehicles evenly spaced and approximately 50 or so armed guards. All have their weapons trained away from the far trader.

The airport itself is a small facility with two parallel runways. The _Bray Keaven_ sits off on a corner of the airport, on the edge of a taxiway/airplane parking area and approximately 200m from the chain–link fence that surrounds the airport. There seems to be a large number of civilians camped about 50 or so meters beyond the fence in the dry plains, but roving patrols of soldiers in hovercraft appear to be keeping them away from the fence itself.

Once back in engineering, Martha checks and does have supplies to take care of the scoring in the hull, and she decides that doing so would probably take a couple of hours. She even has some extra paint to restore the finish.

-----​ 
Elsewhere, Ian does his own tactical survey and notes that the _Bray Keaven_ is pretty well surrounded by a large number of armed guards and armored vehicles at a respectful distance. None have their weapons pointed at the _Bray Keaven, _though, and he decides that the locals seem to be pretty intent on having the ship well guarded from external threats. Ian does start the anti-hijack program running, though, and then goes to the cargo hold.


----------



## Shadowdancer

_Argent nods, "Of course, Major. My super cargo and our medic will meet you at the rear cargo ramp. I should warn you about the medic, though. He is a Virushi, and he’s a little large, but please don’t shoot him because he is actually a very gentle fellow."_

Vasilii overhears the outside conversation over the ship’s comm system and heads to the rear cargo ramp. Grinning at the thought of the locals’ first glimpse of the Virushi, he makes sure that all of the hatches to the cargo area are sealed. Adjusting his filter mask to fit as comfortably as possible, he grabs the cargo manifest. He, Darishun, and Ian make their way to the back of the cargo hold, lower the rear cargo ramp, and open the rear cargo door. The dust in the air immediately swirls in along with the rays of the late afternoon sun.

Outside, Argent, Vargas, Saro, and the Bromlians continue chatting as they make their way towards the rear of the _Bray Keaven_. As they are heading down the starboard side of the ship, Major Eckels takes a moment to talk into a handheld radio. "Yes, prepare to unload now. I want cargo lifters and trucks to meet us at the rear of the ship."

Finishing with the radio, Major Eckels responds to Argent’s query. "What is that, sir? Yes, there are some groups in the city that are holed up in buildings that are approachable by air. We’ve dumped a strict quarantine on the area, and our resources are stretched thin just keeping the perimeter up, so we haven’t been able to help them. Some are claiming that they haven’t been infected while others are claiming that they were affected and are recovered. All are crying out for evacuation, but we can’t take the risk."

Meanwhile, Saro and Dr. Warren continue chatting, with Saro asking, "Do the affected areas share things that the leap–frogged areas do not?"

The Bromlian researcher replies, "No, the leap–frogged areas are notably distinct from the areas that were initially affected, and the leap–frogged areas eventually got affected, too. I’m leaning towards some sort of dispersal agents. We’d love to have your help in trying to isolate and analyze the virus and then develop a cure. After we get this cargo unloaded, perhaps we can chat more over dinner about the details of what we've tried? Dr. Hays and I would both like to go over the cargo with you and listen to your suggestions about how to best utilize it."

"It would be my pleasure," Saro says. "I want to help anyway I can. Do you have any suspicions as to what dispersal agent they could be using? I guess it could be almost anything like water supply, animals, insects, or even an artificial vector like timed aerosol dispensers. I’ve seen some of SuSAG’s* choice items. Abominable."

Vargas asks, "Doctor, has your analysis indicated whether the virus works on contact or does it need to be inhaled?"

"What was that, Mr. Vargas? It would appear that the virus has to be inhaled or absorbed through a mucous membrane. The filter masks that everyone wears probably has helped slow down the infection rate some, but still, people take the masks off inside."

"I would also like to add that eyes and the conjunctival tissues are mucous membranes," Saro says. "Maybe it would be safest if we don’t rely purely on filters."

Then the group rounds the starboard engines and catches sight of Vasilii, Darishun, and Ian. The Bromlians freeze in their tracks. A couple of the guards actually snap their rifles up to their shoulders and aim them squarely at the Virushi.

Major Eckels manages to find her voice first. "Er, uh, what are you doing with a shierrhino, and what is it doing in a vacc suit?"

Argent shoots her a puzzled look. "Shierrhino? What is a shierrhino? That’s our medic, Darishun, and he is a Virushi."

"Virushi? Ah, wait, I see arms. Shierrhinos don’t have arms." The Major looks somewhat relieved, but still wary. "Shierrhinos look basically like that except that they don’t have arms. They are native to the southern hemisphere near Lingdonsland and are famed for being extremely aggressive omnivores."

Seeing that the Bromlians have stopped, Vasilii, Darishun, and Ian approach them with smiles. Darishun says in his soft voice, "Please be comforted and do not be alarmed by my appearance. My name is Darishun, and I am a Virushi. I am here to assist you as I may."

Major Eckels still doesn’t look completely relieved, but Dr. Warren does. "Ah, yes, a Virushi. I attended an offworld medical conference once in my youth, and I met a Virushi surgeon there. Very nice lady sophont who gave a very good paper. Ah, perhaps we should get started with going over the cargo and the unloading?"

"I can vouch that rarely have I come across a sophont who is as smart, gentle, thoughtful, and courteous as Darishun," Saro says. "He is quite an asset to this mission. Can’t sing to save his life, though. You would expect him to have a nice basso profundo," Saro slaps the Virushi’s back in a friendly manner, "but no, not at all."

-----​ 
** Note:* SuSAG is an Imperial megacorporation which engages in a wide range of chemical, pharmaceutical, and geneering activities.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Library data on Alief*​

Alief
0820 E672978-8 In R 410 I K3 V



The Alief system orbits a cool orange star, and comprises one major planetoid belt, no gas giants, a number of small rocky worlds, and one extremely large rocky planet (Named Duruusa).



Alief is a Red Zone, an interdicted world. Several of the nations of Alief are involved in open warfare (which is usually a cause for Amber, rather than Red, zoning). The Red Zone was implemented as a "status quo" measure, as various states were bankrupting themselves to bring in mercenary forces and high-tech equipment. Not only was this practice causing irreparable economic damage, but it also escalated the conflict further. The Red Zone is intended to keep matters from getting any worse while Diplomatic Service mediators try to resolve the various conflicts.



Ships of the Imperial Navy patrol nearby space to prevent any vessel from approaching the planet. The Interdiction Squadron is built around a 30,000-ton Interdiction Tender, which ships a phalanx of 40 light and 20 heavy fighters, for patrol work and area coverage, plus 20 armed cutters to carry the ship's Marine company for boarding and planetary rescue operations.



The remainder of the squadron varies in composition, but normally comprises a pair of escort destroyers (1000t) and a number of patrol ships or close escorts (typically 4-6, of which at least two will be on distant patrol, away from the squadron).



Monitoring satellites provide area coverage, but vessels have slipped through the blockade from time to time. More commonly, incoming vessels are picked up by patrolling fighters and warned off, or caught attempting to slip through the satellite net and dissuaded by a few laser salvoes across the bow.



Like most Red Zones, it is possible to obtain permission to visit Alief. This would normally come from the Marquis at Sentry. Vessels presenting permission are boarded and carefully inspected by Marine contingents, whose job it is to ensure that no unauthorized personnel or items get through the blockade -- in either direction.



*The Starport*​

Alief has no Starport to speak of, though there are a number of known safe landing spots (safe as in your ship won't sink into the ground or be washed away by floods, rather than safe and welcoming). The locals do have airports and even a few space–research bases, but off-–worlders would not want to land there.



*The Mainworld*​

Alief is a mid-sized world with very little surface water. This is the source of the "tainted" indicator in the UWP -- much of the planet is desert, and the air is filled with fine dust that can make breathing difficult. Filter masks are thus necessary.

It appears that Alief is drying up still further. The cause is unknown, though a steady drop in world temperatures cannot be helping. Alief's sun is apparently undergoing a brief and minor (in cosmic terms) fluctuation in energy output, resulting in a general cooling of the system.


Alief's population (all 4 billion of them, of whom 100 million are Vargr) are concentrated around sources of water, and gathered into dozens of distinct nations. As water sources have gradually dried up, so competition for control of those remaining has greatly increased. Alliances have formed and open conflict has broken out in various regions.



This is the reason for the Red Zone -- significant areas of Alief's surface are war zones. The locals possess good TL-8 weaponry (including nuclear, chemical, and biological weapons) plus some offworld imports. The Red Zone has kept further high-tech weapons and mercenaries out -- mostly. No blockade is airtight, so offworld advisors and equipment are available to some of the factions. There are also a few mercenary units on-planet. These units were permitted to remain when the Red Zone was established, as a "status quo" measure. As merc personnel are wounded or surrender, they are shipped offworld and not permitted to return, removing their influence by a process of natural wastage. High-tech weapons are removed by a similar -- but more destructive -- process.



Every major nation on Alief is capable of building high-quality jet aircraft, tracked armor, and personal small arms, and of maintaining those grav vehicles that are already present. Some lower-tech states cannot match these capabilities, but can still put up a fight with TL-7 or ­6 small arms and converted civilian vehicles. One of the favorite conversions is to take the standard desert-operations hovercraft used by many civilians, and to fit grenade or rocket launchers. These fast-moving vehicles with their inaccurate but powerful armament can cause a great deal of harm to either side, depending upon how well or badly they are handled.



Not every nation is in conflict, of course. There is tension everywhere, but much of the competition is of a diplomatic or economic nature (sometimes backed by the threat of military force, true) and various projects are in motion to remedy the situation rather than simply fighting over the dwindling resources. This is one reason why permits are sometimes granted to offworlders to visit Alief; scientists and engineers are working on ice-melting or desalination plants, recycling operations, and other long-term solutions to the problem.



When war does break out, it typically follows one of two patterns. If a developed nation attempts to annex a region and drive out the lower-tech inhabitants (or "benevolently subjugate" them), a guerrilla war results, sometimes with other developed nations supplying arms to the desperate underdogs. Such struggles can drag on indefinitely. The pattern between more developed nations is rather different, following a "strike and negotiate" pattern. The availability of weapons of mass destruction to all nations makes all-out conquest a dangerous option, so the plan is "grab what you can and sue for peace."



*The Rest of the System*​

Alief is a necessary destination for Jump-1 vessels plying the cluster, but vessels are not permitted to visit the mainworld. To ensure continued commerce, a fuelling station has been set up in orbit around the smallest, innermost gas giant (named Urlainn). The station consists of nothing more than a small Navy surplus tanker owned and operated by a private company. Fuel is obtained by shuttles, which skim Urlainn's atmosphere for hydrogen to be processed by the tanker's onboard machinery and sold to passing ships. (Very) limited space is available aboard the tanker for ship crews to stretch their legs before resuming their journey. Life support supplies are available for sale aboard, and one or more free traders are usually docked to the tanker, delivering goods or offering them for sale direct to passers-by.



The large planet Duruusa is something of an oddity; it is extremely large but has virtually no atmosphere, and thus no life. It lies in a very distant orbit and has not been properly explored yet. Some regions are extremely volcanic, though most of the surface seems stable enough.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXIII*​ 
*Date: 119-993*
*Place: Groves Airport outside Lowford, in Bromley, on Alief*

The weather is comfortably cool, about 16 degrees C with a slight breeze from the southeast to the northwest in the direction of Medway. As always, there is a fair amount of fine dust in the air, and the humidity is low.

As Vasilii approaches Major Eckels and introduces himself, the Bromlian quartermaster at first looks pretty skeptical at the Vilani merchant’s smoothness, but his charm eventually softens the wariness, and her manner and body language seem to open up to him. "Ah, yes, I see how we might start unloading based on your cargo storage and likely priorities given by Dr. Warren and Dr. Hays. Yes, I do understand about the missile launcher, and I’m sure that we can find a couple of cranes for you once we get the cargo unloaded.

"I’d like to help you with the local banking, but I’m not sure if any banks are open right now given that martial law has been declared. I will see what information that I can find out. Perhaps there are some banks open towards the south end of Bromley. I’m afraid that I can’t chit chat with you too much right now, but perhaps later after we’ve unloaded the cargo?"

Vasilii smiles at the Bromilian major. "I look forward to our discussion."

Saro and Ian chat a bit about the idea of bringing supplies to people in Medway itself who are holed up as Dr. Warren half listens in, half observes Major Eckels and Vasilii talking about the cargo and unloading. Catching a comment about setting up a quarantine and observation area, he comments, "Yes, I’ve thought about setting up a quarantined observation facility also, possibly with the materials that you’ve already brought in. The facility could be set up very close or slightly inside the quarantine perimeter in order to ease the military’s edginess about preventing the spread of the disease.

"No, I don’t have a good idea of the dispersal agent. We heard some talk of aerial sprayers and gas canisters in buildings and subways. There were also reports of gas–filled shells.

"Ah, excuse me, I think Major Eckels wants to talk to us about the cargo."

Turning to the doctor, Vasilii places his hand to his chest and bows slightly. "Sir, if you let me know what your priorities are, we will endeavor to unload as efficiently as possible. The imaging tables are not sealed against the elements, so I hope that this dust doesn’t damage anything. I also imagine you’ll want someplace secure to store these medicines. I think that you will like the medical facility stored here, it is a very fine Sternmetal product."

Argent pulls Saro aside briefly as the Bromlian doctors and Major Eckels confer about the cargo and priorities. "Doc, give me some ideas here," Marcus says. "I want to help these people out, and we have the ship to do it. Do you think we can make an effective decon station at the cargo bay entrance? We can make as many runs as it take to get all of the trapped victims."

Saro replies, "Yes, I’m sure that Martha and I can set up an effective decon station at one of the cargo airlocks, but we wouldn’t be able to decon the people if the virus is already in them. We can pull the people out for observation, and we might be able to find some that either have a resistance to the virus, or, failing that, we’d be able to have some people for observation. Without knowing how many trapped people there are, I don’t know if we could transport them all out."

"We’ll make as many trips as necessary to get everyone we can out of those holdout buildings, Saro," the Captain states. "Hopefully, they’ll be as useful to us as we can be to them. And maybe we can get rid of some of these infernal rations. They’re giving me a sour stomach."

Meanwhile, Major Eckels’ crew shows up and starts unloading the cargo under the watchful eye of the Bromlian Major and Vasilii. The Bromlians still seem rather wary of Darishun, even when he starts helping to lift crates by himself. Or, perhaps the wariness is because he can lift a number of large crates by himself without power equipment.

Following the directions of the doctor, Vasilii helps to direct the unloading of the medical supplies, taking care to inspect each item to insure no damage has occurred in transit. Any damage above a minor ding in the case is recorded against the cargo manifest. When the unloading is complete, Vasilii countersigns the documents with the Major and takes a copy for himself. "Thank you very much, Major Eckel. I’ll ask the Captain to forward a copy to the Marquis’ staff. I hope that our cargo will assist your people in finding a cure to this plague."

Vasilii escorts the Major and the Doctor to the base of the ramp and makes his farewells.

When they leave, Vasilii takes his copy of the manifest to Argent, who is talking to Martha. "Sir, the transfer of cargo is complete and signed off. I would like to know your priorities for the near future. Is there anything you’d like for me to tackle?"

"Yes, work with the doctor and Martha for the time being and get a plan together for rescuing some of those people from Medway," he said. "I want decon procedures, quarantine procedures for those affected, and a secure facility to place the infected once we get them out of the buildings. Until we get new orders from the Marquis, we’ll do what we can to help these people."

Martha nods, acknowledging the orders. "Once we’re done with all the setting up and stuff, I thought I’d tackle completing the work on bringing our weapons systems up to full capacity. Is that OK, Captain? Or would you rather I prepare the air raft for the KGL mission?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

The Bromlians, Darishun, and Ian complete unloading the cargo under the watchful eye of Vasilii, Major Eckels, and Lt. Marks. After some time, Argent and Vasilii wander back into the ship, and Saro, Dr. Warren, and Dr. Hays head over to a nearby building for dinner and some discussions about the virus and possible theories/approaches.

After several hours, the cargo except for the missile launcher, the missiles, and the Marine field rations has been unloaded. Major Eckels and Vasilii sign papers indicating proper transfer and receipt of the cargo. Saro returns from his discussions with theories and plans swirling in his head.

After a little while, the crew of the _Bray Keaven_ collects in the crew lounge for a much deserved dinner and break. At dinner, they consider their options and plans for the next day.

"I’ve already talked with the doctor and Vasilii about this, but I’ll put it to everyone here," Marcus announces. "Since we have no specific mission orders from the Marquis at this point, I want to make ourselves available for relief efforts. I had originally planned to make supply runs to the number of holdout buildings – medicine, food, etc. – but I believe we can do that one better: get them out of the quarantine zone all together.

"Doc assures me that we can secure the rest of the ship from the cargo bay, which should allow us to use the bay to ferry those in the building out of the affected areas," he continues. "We’ll need to establish a quarantine area for those not infected somewhere here on the ground – a building of some kind – until we’re sure they haven’t contracted the disease. Those infected will need to be quarantined entirely, and hopefully provide doc here with some much needed information on the disease.

"Any thoughts?"

Swann rubs a hand across his face and looks around the room, then at Argent. "Do we know how many people there are that need to be rescued?"

"A couple of skyscrapers full of people could keep us busy for a month, by which time it will all be over anyway," Ian says. "I still say we should just go and get some vaccine. Come on guys, everyone knows that KGL has got some. Who wants to go?"

Vasilii waits for a moment after the others speak, then clears his throat. "Captain, while I of course will assist in any way, please let me bring up a few points."

Holding up an index finger, Vasilii continues. "First, if we use the main cargo bay we will be contaminating the ship both internally and externally. From what I can remember from the Doctor’s training, if we enter the contaminated area wouldn’t we then be required to stay in there? Every time we landed back outside the cordon, we would risk spreading the infection to anyone in the area. I realize we could head into space for a few hours each run, but that would significantly add to the time of each relief run.

"Secondly," holding up another finger, "using the ship in this fashion would deprive the engineers of the chance to work on the ship to conduct maintenance and repairs. I am sure that priorities can be juggled, but we do not know when the Marquis will task us again and we should be ready.

"Lastly," Vasilii continues as he holds up a third finger, "we are only a small crew of personnel. Surely the equipment that we’ve delivered will enable the local forces to help these people. The pressure suits alone will allow them to send a lot more people into the infected area than we can muster."

Vasilii leans back into his chair, looking at the Captain. "While I certainly understand the impulse to help these poor unfortunate souls, it is a local problem and we should allow the local authorities to deal with it. Have they asked for us to assist in this way? It would be an ugly ethical dilemma if we were to start pulling people out of the quarantined area and the locals did not have the facilities to deal with them.

"That being said, Sir, I will assist in any way possible. It will probably take me a few days to assemble the supplies needed to construct a decon station in the rear hold if that is what is decided. With your permission, I’ll start first thing in the morning with the base supply officer, trying to line up any supplies that the doctor and the engineers identify."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Doctor Saro takes the floor. "Addressing both Vasilii’s and Ian’s concerns. I agree that we shouldn’t do anything without the local authorities' permission, but we could decon the cargo bay and the people in the building will still be quarantined. The difference is that instead of being in a locked building with dwindling supplies, they would be in an installation nearby where we can keep an eye on them and treat them if need be. Unless I misunderstood, they are in a very dire situation and need help that we could provide. The local relief effort is stretched to the maximum. If we don’t do anything, I doubt anyone else will have a chance to.

"And Ian, we certainly don’t need everyone to do this. It would be wise to pursue different paths to the vaccine. Your expedition to King George Land might well succeed where our efforts fail, so perhaps you could pick a smaller team and use the air raft.

"I’m with Argent on this. I think we can make this a safe operation, help a lot of people who might otherwise perish, and maybe even help ourselves learn more about this virus."

Swann says, "I agree that both plans should be pursued. I feel my skills would be put to better use helping Ian look for a vaccine in King George Land. But I think we should also do as much recon via whatever computer network this planet might have before committing to such a plan.

"Mister Vasilii, if you could please ask your contacts about computer networking with other countries from here, specifically with King George Land. We need something reliable, yet discreet. Also, a portable computer, something with more processing power than a handcomp, would be useful.

"Meanwhile, I’ll start using the ship’s computer to begin a search for information on King George Land and likely sources for the vaccine. Which brings up another question. Do we have access through our computer to local and planetary computer networks? I’m assuming that a wireless connection will work, but things might be more primitive here in that area than we know. If wireless connection is out, maybe Mister Vasilii could arrange for a landline connection to be provided?

"I also like Martha’s idea about getting that missile launcher installed before we leave planet. I could assist her with the installation while we’re conducting a computer-based recon on King George Land. We should be able to finish the installation before having to leave on our adventure holiday."

Ian says, "Thanks Swann. Well, the air raft has room for two more -- Who’s in? I'll try and smooch with the local military and see what info we can come up with, including maps, etc. Good luck with the evacuations to the rest of you."

Darishun chuckles in his vaguely seismic, body–shaking way, and says, "Perhaps, I think that I would be most helpful if I were to try and assist those in Medway. I’m afraid that if I were to come along with you, only you, Swann, and I would be able to go."

More seriously and in a softly helpful tone, "Though, I would be happy to go along with you if you think that I would be able to help persuade the people of King George Land of the benefits of sharing any vaccine with us and the folly of such crazy aggression."

Continuing, Darishun says, "Perhaps we should also ascertain who is in the capital along with their condition/status and thereby determine some sort prioritized aid list as well as determine the scope of the problem?"

Vasilii listens to the discussion and speaks up when there is a lull. "Captain, if we are decided on our course of action I’ll turn in for the evening. If the good doctor and Ms. Smythe would be kind enough to draw up a list of needed materials I’ll be happy to start first thing in the morning."

Turning to Swann, Vasilii continues. "Mr. Hellinic, I’ll be happy to work your requests tomorrow. I can’t guarantee the quality of any portable computer systems that might be found on this world, but I’ll try to procure the best available."

Tapping his fingernails on the table, Vasilii seems to come to a decision. "Captain, I might be of more use to Mr. Hellinic and Mr. McConnell than here. Sometimes a handful of credits can accomplish what a weapon can not. Unless you have other duties for me, perhaps I could join the ‘vacation’?"

Marcus nods immediately at Vasilii’s suggestion of going on the vacation. "Go for it, and I’ll see you in the morning.

"We’ll install the missile system before we leave the planet, but we can put it off for a couple of days," he continues. "Vasilii, Swann, and Ian will go on excursion; the rest of us will work on the evacuation and relief efforts. Martha, can you wait a couple of days to install that missile launcher?"

"I can wait on that, if need be." Her eyes definitely express a controlled frustration at being pulled away from her new toy. "So, what would you have me do after I set up the showers? And I still say we should not let anyone that's not ship’s personnel onboard while we’re here." She settles back in a mild huff, crossing her arms in front of her and pulling them tight.


----------



## Maldur

Great story, scifi roleplaying like it should be!

Lucky players!


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXIV*​*Date: 120-993*
*Place: Groves Airport outside Lowford, in Bromley, on Alief*
 
Since the crew had been up late the night before and had a long day, the crew sleeps in a bit with regards to ship time (1100 hours), but is up early local time (0700 hours) with a number of plans.

Argent plans on talking to the military officials, starting with Lt. Marks, about getting the necessary background information and clearances to make rescue runs into Medway.

Saro leaves before most of the others are up in order to track down Dr. Hays and Dr. Warren, and ends up wandering back for a bit when he finds that the doctors were up late, too, and haven’t risen yet. Saro does have a chance to examine Martha’s blood samples while singing a broad selection of his power ballads, much to Argent’s chagrin given that Argent’s cabin is nearby. Saro’s stomach announces its unhappiness at being empty with loud grumbling. He has been thinking of abandoning his Vargr power ballads for now and debates what kind of music would be appropriate.

"I know! Ursa hunting chants!" He then starts singing in the low register, a very simple haunting and melancholic melody.

He sets out again at 0700 hours local time to track down the two doctors for breakfast with the intent of spending the day with them trying to find out more about the virus, the epidemic, and the outbreak in the capital.

Swann starts plugging away at a computer console, trying to mine information about companies, research facilities, and hospitals. He plans on tying into the local networks as soon as he can rouse someone who has a little more information and possibly a landline or wireless access setup.

Vasilii dresses in his most presentable business suit, checks his appearance twice, and prepares to meet Major Eckels so that she may point him towards the best local banking concern and a source for a good portacomp as well as any other supplies that may be needed.

Martha wakes up from another restless night with a touch of grumpiness. She still would rather install that missile launcher, and it’s not at all clear to her what sort of decon station needs to be set up other than the originally requested setup in the port cargo lock. If she finishes the port cargo lock decon station and no one gives her guidance on any other decon station, she just might decide to install that missile launcher anyway, figuring the Captain probably doesn’t want the missile launcher rolling around in the cargo bay when refugees are loaded there.

Ian has plans to track down Lt. Marks and use him as a springboard into the local military structure with the intent of doing planning for his little vacation excursion.

Ian also will be looking for travel documents for KGL citizens or for travel to KGL. He figures there are probably at least a few KGL citizens being held by the Bromlians somewhere nearby.

Darishun looks about and decides to find out where the portable building is going to be set up and what assistance he can provide.

Vargas is still sacked out in his cabin and shows no signs of stirring until Argent comms him to ask if Vargas will accompany him off ship.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Vasilii leaves the ship early in the morning to find Major Eckels. At the foot of the stairs leading to the starboard airlock, he finds that a guard/escort is quickly summoned for him and takes him to Major Eckels, who is at her distribution headquarters a few kilometers from the airport. The guard seems to be warranted since the throngs near the airport appear to be a little desperate (though still under control).

Once Major Eckels has time to see him, Vasilii greets her with a cheerful smile and spends a second or two in small talk. After that, he comes to the point. "Major, I would be most appreciative if you could tell me what you know of the local banking institutions. I understand that the plague has disrupted some finance, but some businesses should be stable enough to survive. Since we might be called upon to travel to different parts of the planet on humanitarian efforts, I'd like to find a banking system that is as worldwide as possible. This way our funds won’t be tied up if we find ourselves in another country for a few days."

Vasilii smoothes his suit and continues. "Also, my Captain is pursuing possible avenues to assist your relief efforts while we await further orders from the Marquis’ staff. To this end, I’m looking for certain supplies. Might I impose upon you to recommend local vendors who can assist us in obtaining what we need? I don’t have the specific parts list yet, but I’m sure it will fall under mechanical guidelines, mainly plumbing, valves, and such. If you have been involved in setting up decontamination stations, then I’m sure you have an idea of what we are looking for."

Smiling at the Major, Vasilii continues. "Also, the crew has asked me to obtain some items that we were unable to get at Sentry due to the urgency of the mission. One of the crew has asked me to get them a personal computer, probably of the laptop variety. I’ve had requests for items such as scented soaps, sausage from an animal called a ‘hipbeast,’ and other things. I personally would love to restock the ship’s galley, as we have been living on those field rations for over a week now. Perhaps you know of some shops here in the local community, Lowford isn’t it? If you ever get some time off, I’d love to have a local guide. I’m sure you’re busy, but perhaps we can find some time and you can show me around. Dinner in a small open air café and a stroll would do wonders for me, since we’ve been cooped up in that ship for a while now."

Major Eckels appears rather harried, and Vasilii’s charm only seems mildly effective today. On the bright side, she does arrange for one of her sergeants to assist with the arrangements. The sergeant, a bookish fellow by the name of Burnett, proves to be fairly efficient and helpful. The supplies for the decontamination station in the port airlock are quite easy, and Burnett arranges for the supplies to be delivered from stores collected by the Bromlian military.

Arranging for the bank account is a little difficult, but the Alief Bank of Commerce branch in Lowford is open, if under armed guard. Sergeant Burnett and the guard accompany Vasilii to open the account and deposit the funds. The exchange rate between Lingonsallers and Bromlian Pounds at the time of exchange ends up being 17.03 Lingonsallers to the pound, so the _Bray Keaven_ account now has 1,174,398 Bromlian Pounds.

The current exchange rate between Bromlian Pounds to Imperial Credits is 9.56 BP to an Imperial Credit.

Obtaining a high powered (for Bromley) portable computer also proves relatively easy in the university town. Vasilii finds a used TL-11 portable computer from Ling Standard Products for 33,000 BP. Certainly more than on Sentry, but not unreasonable given the situation.

Obtaining the soaps is also very easy, but the sausage is nowhere to be found, as are most food products since the refugees have consumed almost all of the available food. So, it looks like Marine rations for a bit longer.

After discussing these things with the Major, Vasilii starts to take his leave. "Oh Major, I was wondering what the procedure is for linking our ship into any planetary computer network? I’d like to be able to search for items of interest and keep current on the news. Is there a protocol for a wireless link, or would we actually have to run a cable to the ship?"

The purchases and arrangements take longer than Vasilii expected, and he returns to the Bra_y Keaven_ at 1700 hours local time.


The _Bray Keaven_ account now has 1,141,364 BP.

-----​ 
While singing his Ursine hunting chants and waiting for the Bromlians to wake up, Saro thoroughly examines Martha's samples. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it), there doesn't appear to be anything unusual in Martha's blood samples. "Well, it was a long shot to begin with," he says between verses in the chanting.

Just as Saro is finishing his examination, Darishun pokes his head into the makeshift sickbay, draws his head up in surprise, and comments, "Good morning Doctor. Ah, much better than Vargr ballads. Thank you."

"I'm glad you approve. You still have to educate me on Virushi music."

"Ah yes. I was going to tell you that I'm going to head off and see if I can help set up that portable building that we brought. I will comm you if I think that you could be of assistance also."

"That sounds very good to me."

With that, the massive sophont carefully backs up and heads off down the corridor.

A little after 0700 local time, Saro, stomach grumbling, heads out the starboard airlock. At the foot of the stairs, he is met by a pair of guards who quickly call a hovercraft and guard to take him to the Bromlian doctors. Apparently, the guard/driver is to stay at Saro's disposal because the guard ends up being nearby all day unless the Doctor is in a guarded area.

Saro extends a hand in greeting to the guard. "Saro Talbek," he says, smiling. After he responds, Saro asks him for his opinion on the outbreak. "Tough times around here, huh. What do you think is behind all of it?"

The precaution of the guard seems somewhat warranted since the crowd at the edge of the airport seems to be getting a little edgy, and the crowds that the hovercraft passes on the way to Dr. Warren's research lab (about 4km away from the airport) are being kept back by soldiers.

Saro spends the day discussing options and theories with the Bromlian researchers. They also make plans to set up the portable building as a research facility slightly inside the quarantine area so that subjects may be brought there for treatment and/or decontamination. Some of the negotiations with the military are a little tricky, but the doctors manage to convince the military of the wisdom of the idea (with caution).

Saro does add to his store of knowledge about the virus, what has been tried to combat the virus, and what hasn't worked. He does learn more about the analogue of the virus that targets rabbits. That virus does seem to mildly afflict rabbit farmers occasionally, but the symptoms are very mild, and it doesn't seem that a simple mutation could be responsible for the AHV version.

"This might have been discussed many times so I apologize for the redundancy, but have there been any reports of rabbit farmers affected by AHV?"

He does find out that the Bromlians do have pretty good manufacturing capability, so there is some chance that they'd be able to manufacture a vaccine/treatment if one could be found.

The outbreak in the capital is a monumental disaster only made better by the fact that the outbreak started out slowly enough that it has been contained to just the capital at this point.

There are many, many groups crying out for rescue that range from entire residential skyscrapers to people in individual houses. Only three of them are claiming that they were afflicted with the virus but have survived/recovered. There are two to four people surviving in each location.

A looming medical disaster is the accumulated effect of the estimated million or so people who have already died. Saro's eyes widen at the toll. "My God, where are all the bodies?"

Though he would like to stay and work with the Bromlian doctors more, Saro does decide that he needs to make his way back to the _Bray Keaven_ and discuss his findings with the crew.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Ian leaves the _Bray Keaven_ shortly after breakfast and descends the stairs from the starboard airlock, where he finds a pair of guards at the foot of the airplane stairs. After a short conversation, the guards put him in touch with Lt. Marks. After another brief discussion, a sergeant shows up in a small hovercraft to whisk the former Marine to a meeting with Gen. Tilshire.

After a considerable amount of skepticism on the General’s part, Gen. Tilshire agrees to allow the crew to proceed as long as it is clear that the Bromlian military will not mount a rescue operation if things go bad, and they will disavow that any adventure was at all condoned by the Bromlian military. He mostly seems to be concerned that the Bromlian military is not in any shape to repulse a conventional and biological attack on Bromley that may be triggered if the crew gets captured. Even if the crewmembers succeed, Bromley won’t publicly acknowledge the success. In other words, the same sort of set up that plagues covert ops everywhere.

Ian does make a good contact in a member of Bromlian’s Special Forces (the Steppe Service): a Col. Rundell who readily agrees to talk shop. Seems that the Steppe Service was thinking along the same lines and also has been a little stymied for fear of KGL reprisals. The Colonel does provide a pair of likely target hospitals in a small city (Kingan) just across the border along with another likely target hospital in a town (Judithan) about 80 km from the border. The border seems to be relatively lightly guarded outside of the main roads and populated areas given that the area is not particularly hospitable except near the water. Ian also picks up more planning information that will be useful later.

Unfortunately, the Colonel thinks it is unlikely that he’ll be able to arrange transport anywhere near the area.

On the bright side, the Colonel does have a friend in the intelligence service who was preparing a few sets of border passes and visas just in case, and modifying them for the crew’s use should be relatively easy.

After a fruitful day of talking shop and planning, Ian heads back to the _Bray Keaven_ for an early dinner.

-----​ 
Sometimes, the day just doesn’t start out well. Swann finds a local wireless connection, but rather than talking to Lt. Marks to get access to the local planetary network, Swann figures that he will just hack his way onto the system. Ought to be an easy job, and he figures that he can always tell the Bromlians that he was just testing their system for them.

Well, the job was relatively easy, but Swann manages to spill Nuvo-Cola on his console. On most decent ships, the console would be sealed, but it appears that this console wasn’t properly sealed, and Swann then has to spend the next three hours quietly cleaning out the console and hoping that Martha won’t notice before he can get back to a starting point again.

Once he is able to really get started, Swann is able to find some information of note. Alief does have a pretty decent low–tech net setup, and, luckily, most of the networks use low–tech computers with correspondingly low–tech countermeasures. Getting access to systems proves easier than sifting through which systems to access.

By referencing fuel records, spikes in food deliveries, vehicle repair requests, parking records, medical records, and several other systems, Swann is able to ascertain that there seemed to be an increase in orders/shipments of syringes, filter mask modules, and biohazard suits to hospitals across KGL. All hospitals seemed to have these increases start a month or so before the plague first broke.

However, there were no marked increases in visits to the hospital or to doctors’ offices or clinics. There were also no public pronouncements of vaccinations.

The three closest hospitals are two hospitals in a small city (Kingan) right across the border from Bromley and one in a small town about 80 km from the border (Judithan).

Another bit of interesting information is that a far trader, the _Sanford_, was allowed through the blockade with a set of spare parts for the Crown Prince’s Milk Formula factory and a shipment of Hava-Cola concentrate. There was much condemnation by the government press about the Imperium holding up the far trader.

While wading through information, Swann does come across a series of ads, news segments, and references that indicate that the KGL government gave away a free case of King–Sour (some sort of national fizzy drink) to each King George’s Land citizen above the age of 2 and a case of Crown Prince’s Milk (a baby formula) to everyone younger than 2. The giveaway started about two months ago and was touted as a patriotic thanks to the loyal subjects of the King. "Frellin’ ingenious way to distribute the inoculations," Swann marvels to himself. Digging a little further, he finds some complaints from King-Sour diehards that the government had King-Sour Enterprises skimp on the sugar in the give-away formulation, but most of the populace welcomed the giveaway.

His eyes tired from sifting through data on the screen, Swann heads to the lounge just as the others are returning from their days for an early dinner.

-----​ 
Argent and Vargas leave the _Bray Keaven_ to meet with Gen. Tilshire in order to find out more about the situation in Medway. Gen. Tilshire, while appreciative, hands the two former scouts over to another of his aides, a Lt. Colonel Billings. The three spend the day examining maps of Medway and reports of people who are holed up in the capital and apparently surviving.

There are about 80 odd groups that have called for help. The size of the groups range from a couple to hundreds in a sealed skyscraper. Rescuing all of them may prove very time consuming, and possibly dangerous to those holed up since they will be exposed to possibly contaminated air while they exit their buildings.

Three groups are notable in that they are claiming at least one member suffered from AHV but recovered. Claim Alpha is a group of three people holed up in one of the middle class suburbs. Claim Bravo is a group of 10 who are holed up in one of the rich enclaves on the northwest side of the city. Claim Charlie is a family of four who is on the top of an office skyscraper.

Most of the groups in the city have reported that they have run out of food. Claim Alpha and Claim Charlie also report that they have run out of food.

Lt. Col. Billings arranges to have the portable building delivered by the _Bray Keaven_ set up just inside the quarantine area. He also clears the _Bray Keaven_ to go in to rescue people if the crew chooses, but the _Bray Keaven_ will have to be thoroughly decontaminated each time (though Lt. Col. Billings agrees to arrange for help). The Bromlian military agrees to accept the people that are brought out as long as they are put into vacc suits or biohazard suits while in Medway, brought out to a decontam observation zone or the portable building (which is right next door), and placed under observation for 24 hours to make sure that they are free of the virus.

In a burst of enthusiasm, Lt. Col. Billings does some checking with Gen. Tilshire, and the General agrees to purchase up to 10 dTons of the MREs from the _Bray Keaven_ for 20,000 Imperial Credits per dTon. The General also agrees to pay the crew 200 Imperial Credits for each refugee brought out from Medway. Unfortunately, the Bromlian military is rather strapped right now for Imperial Credits, so the payment will be in the form of an equivalent amount of mined silver.

-----​ 
Martha decides to start with patching and painting the scoring from the mining laser while waiting for the decontam shower supplies for the port airlock. The patching/painting is relatively relaxing and rather easy work, and she can observe the throngs of people around the airport as well as the steady stream of cargo aircraft landing at the airport to bring in humanitarian supplies. There seem to be more people around the airport this morning than the day before.

After finishing the patching, she goes down to talk with the Bromlian guards and finds that her shower supplies have been delivered, and she then sets up a decontam shower in the port cargolock.

Following a quick lunch and break, she decides that she’ll get that missile launcher installed and calls Lt. Marks to get some engineering help in the form of a couple of cranes and maintenance personnel to help with the external installation.

The Bromlians arrive pretty quickly, and Martha and the personnel get to work, though some of the Bromlians look a little oddly at Martha’s vacc suit while others look wistfully at it. The installation proceeds smoothly, and the missile launcher is ready for power on, tracking tests, and test firings of one or two missiles in the atmosphere, and one or two missiles in space. The rest of the installation and tests will take between two and four hours, and will need to be performed somewhere that won’t unduly alarm the Bromlians.

After cleaning up, Martha joins the rest of the crew in the lounge for dinner.

-----​ 
Darishun spends the day helping set up the portable building and trying to help the Bromlians make the best use of the gear that the _Bray Keaven_ has brought. In most, the initial fear is eventually replaced by wary deference to the large sophont, but Darishun does win friends through his easy going and helpful manner.

Darishun returns to the _Bray Keaven_ to report that the building has been set up along with decontamination stations.

-----​ 
Over dinner, the various crewmembers recount what they accomplished and what they learned during their first full day on Alief.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Maldur said:
			
		

> Great story, scifi roleplaying like it should be!
> 
> Lucky players!



Thanks. And yes, we are lucky players.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Earlier in the day, Saro learned that there have been some scattered reports of rabbit farmers in the north being affected by AHV. The reports indicated that the farmers still eventually succumbed to AHV, but generally they lived longer than those who lived in Medway did.

"Well, if nothing else that would be a third avenue of research," he tells the crew that night at dinner. "We can get some rabbits with their version of the infection, and try to concentrate the virus and test it as an active vaccine. We may be able to engineer some changes in the rabbit virus to hopefully weaken it and make it crossreactive with AHV. I wouldn’t be surprised at all if that were the route that KGL took with their technology level. They had time on their side, though."

Vasilii sits at the evening meeting, slowly eating Marine rations but definitely not savoring them. He reviews his day for the others, going into detail concerning the banking system and giving everyone the proper procedures to withdraw funding if needed.

Leaning back, he sits politely through the others’ briefings. His face shows definite interest when the reward on recovering survivors is mentioned. When the mention of the rations comes up, his eyes gleam and he starts scratching on a piece of paper, trying to come up with a rough estimate of the silver involved in tonnage and its probable value on Sentry.

When Martha talks about finding someplace to test the new missile launcher, he quips, "Maybe our friends in Lingsdonland would let us test there, they were so friendly before."

Other than that, he sits quietly and waits for the captain to issue a plan of action for the next day.

"I’ll be damned," Marcus muses as he listens to Swann’s announcement of the "free" giveaway. "They distributed the vaccination in the soda and the milk. The people naturally consume these as part of their daily diet, and they’re inoculated against the disease without even knowing it. Brilliant."

Swann says, "Yeah, I’m going to concentrate my computer search tomorrow on the milk formula plant and the cola plant. I’m hoping they might have a formula for their new secret ingredient stashed away somewhere for future use. I’m also going to check out those two hospitals just over the border, see if they might have some reserve supplies stockpiled."

"I’d be willing to drink some of that, if you can find us some," Martha says. "Hey, Doc, do you think you might be able to isolate what you need if we can get a blood sample or eight from people who’ve drank this stuff?" Martha looks over at the medical officer."

"That’s a definite possibility," Saro says. "As with the people who have recovered from AHV in the city, what we are looking for is someone who has antibodies against the virus. Most vaccines that are ingested consist of weakened or crossreactive organisms and the good thing is that they usually elicit a strong immunologic reaction and large quantities of antibodies so people from KGL should serve quite nicely.

"On the same train of thought, if the little excursion can acquire samples of the milk and cola, even if it's not enough for everyone, we can inoculate people here and then extract the antibody. That is if we can’t isolate the 'secret ingredient.’

"Once we identify the antibody I believe we have the technology here to produce it in large quantities and thus provide passive immunization for everyone. An alternative is to find this presumably weakened or crossreactive virus. That is the likely 'secret ingredient' in the cola and milk. That is active immunization. There are pros and cons to both, but at the same time, both could be effective."

"OK then," Ian says. "It sounds like the adventure holiday now has an expanded itinerary. We have four possible objectives or plans of action." He starts to list the possibilities.

"A. Abduct a citizen of KGL who has drunk either the milk or the cola. This is probably the easiest to accomplish. We can nip over the border, find a convenience store and kidnap the first person we see who buys a cola. Something along the lines of ‘Hi, have you ever won a free can of cola? Did you drink it? Did you like it? Yeah? Well, today is your lucky day; you've been selected as the 100th lucky customer from this store to appear in our next National Cola Advertisement! Please come with us.’ "

Darishun looks up rather alarmed by Ian’s suggestion to blithely kidnap a KGL citizen. "Ian? Surely the poor citizens of King George’s Land are innocents in their government’s madness. I’m sure that if were to simply discuss the devastating effects of the virus on their neighbors, they would be willing to let you draw a quick blood sample from them! Really now, a simple discourse should be able to avoid violence." Darishun continues for some time trying to persuade the others to avoid violence.

After the Virushi finishes, Saro says, "I can’t believe we are talking so nonchalantly about kidnapping someone, but it is for the greater good so I guess it’s alright. We’ll treat them well and return them safely, agreed?

"Since we are at it, one might not be enough. If it is that easy could you make multiple trips and get more than one person? Once we isolate the antibodies we still need to identify the one or ones against AHV and a good way to do it would be to compare which antibodies citizens of KGL share and then look for ones that are younger isotopes."

"Anyone have any idea how much authority the Imperium has given us?" Vargas asks. "Are we authorized to do anything we want but they’ll disavow knowledge if we’re caught? Do we get hung for shooting the wrong person, no matter what the reason? Might be good to know going in."

When the discussions dies down, Ian continues with his mission options. "B. Either the milk or cola factory may have stockpiles of the vaccine along with evidence of production or tampering. This would give us a smoking gun to point at KGL, something I feel is morally important. Of course, this would be much more difficult than the first mission."

Saro says, "Agreed."

Ian continues. "C. One of the hospitals near the border that may have received medicines against the plague. At the very least, we can just steal some blood from the blood bank, as long as it was donated after the free give away began."

"That might or might not work," Saro says. "Usually, once medicine reaches a certain technology level whole blood isn’t used anymore. Donated blood is divided into components. Antibodies would be with the fresh frozen plasma and they might be less effective, but in a pinch it might work. Getting medications against the virus might not work, either. We already have drugs that are effective against AHV and that doesn’t get us any closer to a vaccine."

Ian continues again. "D. A military -- artillery or air -- unit to look for bio-warfare munitions. This is probably going to be too much to handle, so I think we should skip it."

Saro says, "That is interesting. So you think they are firing the vector like a shell? Finding the vector could also be a smoking gun against KGL. Keep your eyes open while over there."

"It’s nice that many of those of you who aren’t going into hostile territory still have the luxury of being civilized," Ian says. "However, when you are at the sharp end you have to do whatever is necessary to get the job done. I’m sorry but I don’t give a rats arse for the rights of one or a hundred possibly innocent KGL citizens. There are millions of dead people and more every minute right here in Bromley, and God knows how many more in the countries next door. This isn’t some theoretical ethical dilemma guys, its MILLIONS of lives at stake. Frankly, if we have to shoot a few farmers just to get a blood sample I’ll still sleep comfortably at night. That said, it is my intention to get what we need without causing undue harm to anyone."

Martha speaks up. "Now look, I don’t normally truck with kidnapping and whatnot. But I don’t think we should unless the Doc thinks he can learn something useful from it. From the sounds of it, he’s not sure he can learn anything from it, though there’s the chance. You sure you want people to think this is how the Imperium operates?" she asks.

"Personally, I think it’s a better idea to check out this factory, and see what special arrangements were made for that production run. If a new additive was brought in, where was it brought in from? I think THAT’s the place we wanna check out, in the long run. Seems to me that someone who knows their way around a computer might be able to find out without anyone even endangering themselves. Let’s face it, a coke factory’s not normally the highest security situation, and they didn’t change that just to make this one batch. Since they probably don’t make AHV antibodies next to the WonderFizz Pop, chances are we’d be wasting valuable time taking on the coke factory." Martha pauses to take another bite of her meal.

"Well, a soda or milk factory may not normally be a high–security place, but I wouldn't bet on it given the situation. I think it’s worth a try," Ian says.

"I’ll work with whatever you get," Saro says. "The whole point of pursuing different avenues is that neither I nor any of the other scientists involved can be sure that one method will work. Maybe Darishun is right and you only need to find some sympathetic KGL citizens and convince them to help us. It does sound more difficult but I think the team should know what options they have and have the flexibility to execute which ever they feel is best. Having said that, I agree that a factory or a hospital should be the first and second options, respectively.

"First of all, it is highly unlikely that they put antibodies in the soda drink. The most likely vaccine in that case is either weakened AHV or some crossreactive virus like a strain of the rabbit virus. Antibodies are large proteins that would be absolutely denatured in the stomach and even if they survived the stomach are too big to be reabsorbed in the gut. It would be reasonably easy to just add the virus to the drink. That is what the expedition would be looking for, in my opinion. Weakened AHV virus or some crossreactive virus.

"Just as a summary, there are two approaches to this vaccine. Active immunization is giving someone either the organism or a reasonable facsimile, and the patient has an immunologic reaction developing their own antibodies, hence immunity. The second is passive immunization in which we engineer, acquire, or produce antibodies and administer them to the patients, conferring them with immunity. Either one should be effective, but passive immunity tends to act faster while active immunity usually lasts longer.

"If in your 'vacation' you get either a source of the weakened or crossreactive virus and/or a source of antibodies against AHV we will be golden."

Martha speaks up again. "Another tack to follow is to look for high–profile, cutting–edge scientists in this system who disappeared a few years ago. These are the guys who are probably working in an underground lab somewhere, building this crap. Find them, track one of them down, and I bet we can find out where their base of operations is. That’ll give you a damn good smoking gun."

Martha shrugs. "I dunno, but I hope this helps. I’m trying to come up with some brainstorming to give us more definite answers than knocking some guy out on the street and hoping we get something from draining a pint or two."

Swann represses a smile caused by the image Martha’s comments painted in his mind. "I think we’re pretty much agreed that kidnapping a Kinglander and going Carpenter’s Vampyre Deer on them is a last-resort measure. The hospitals, the soda plant, and the formula plant are probably our best bets, depending on what can be dug up on the computer."

Ian says, "Agreed. Now as for equipment and materials we’re going to need. I think we should take the air raft as our incursion vehicle: its easy to hide, can fly the difficult mountain terrain, and even travel underwater if needs be. We can steal some local transportation once we are over the border.

"I think we should take a communicator of some kind and the computer that Swann has to log into the local net. We can put suits, armor, weapons, anti–virals, etc., in the air raft and keep stuff in travel bags for latter use. We have papers for KGL and can go whenever we feel ready.

"Vassilii, we will need some KGL cash on hand."

Vasilii stirs, then replies. "Mr. McConnell, I believe we should be able to get that in country. Since the virus hasn’t significantly infected KGL, their banking and financial systems should be functioning normally. I’d hate to ‘telegraph’ our intentions by withdrawing KGL currency here.

"If you’d like, I could set up separate accounts for each of the pseudo identities with the bank and pad it with credits from the main account. That way if we withdraw money for use in KGL we won’t be compromising our nest egg."

Vasilii clears his throat and adds, "I think that since this is going to be at least a week long ‘vacation’ that we should plan accordingly. I’d be more comfortable taking our own food and water for consumption in KGL and we'd need some for the trip anyway.

"Since this world is technologically advanced enough for air rafts, does anyone know what ‘traffic control’ would be like in KGL? It certainly wouldn’t advance our cause to be spotted going in.

"Lastly, I’d appreciate a shot of the antivirals we brought before we went in. I need a day to work a few small issues anyway."

Saro turns to Vasilii. "Like I said before, if you take a dose of antivirals today, by tomorrow the protection will have worn off. An alternative would be to take the equivalent of 7-10 doses with you and administer them day by day. I can just show you what you need to do to self-administer the drugs."

Turning to Ian and Vasilii, Swann says, "I’m not sure the air raft will be our best choice, at least not for moving around in KGL. Maybe we could cross the border at a remote spot, then hide the air raft and acquire a land vehicle or hovercraft there? Although I don’t like the idea of leaving the air raft unguarded, and having to depend on finding transportation there. We could also take the air raft as far as the border, then leave it somewhere safe on this side of the border, and take other transportation into KGL. Ian, maybe your friends in the Bromlian Army could help us with this?

"We also need to find out about the gun laws in Bromley. We need to know going in what it’s safe to take, and what we need to hide really well, and use only in a life-and-death situation.

"Also, I need someplace where I can access the planet’s computer network with the new computer that Vasilii was able to procure. I want to try it out here first to learn its capabilities before we leave.

"I like the idea about the separate bank accounts set up using our aliases. That will give us some freedom of independent action, if needed, and will still offer us some protection as well as disguising the involvement of the rest of the crew."

Ian says, "Vasilii, as for ‘telegraphing’ our intentions – wouldn’t using the lingdondollars in KGL do exactly the same thing and tell KGL what location we were at at the same time? See if you can cut a deal with a bank here to do the exchange from their reserve cash but not put it though the books until next week or something. Cash doesn’t leave a trail like electronic exchanges do."

Vasilii smiles. "Mr. McConnell, it doesn’t work that way. When I deposited the money in the account it was automatically converted to the local currency -- pounds. If I set up accounts for the ‘personas,’ I’ll pad it with an amount and when we withdraw it in KGL we’ll do so in the local currency there. It should be standard, banks handle withdrawals all the time and we can do so as soon as we arrive."

Looking at Swann, Ian says, "As for the air raft: the plan was to use it to get over the border, then steal something local that is less visible. We can leave it parked somewhere inconspicuous. A guard is not necessary -- we just keep the keys. Someone left hanging around simply watching an air raft is bound to attract a lot more attention and look more suspicious."

"I’m not suggesting we leave the air raft guarded," Swann says. "But since they aren’t very common on this planet, if we leave ours hidden in KGL and it is discovered, it will draw too much attention. We might find the border closed, with no safe way back across."

"As for illegal weaponry," Ian continues, "the point is not to let anyone see it unless we want to use it. We could look at hiding big guns somewhere in a vehicle to avoid casual road blocks or check points, but most check points just look at your papers and glance in the trunk. Unless you attract their attention, they don’t get you out and frisk you or search your bags. We could check to get permits for Bromley on the way out, but we’ll have to dump them at the border so we don’t implicate these guys.

"It does occur to me that Queen whatsitsland obviously has some kind of deal going with KGL. Maybe we should look for soda giveaways over there. Infiltrating them wouldn’t be quite as dangerous. In any case we should get moving ASAP. People are dying like flies whilst we sit here and chat."

Vasilii looks around the room, then speaks. "Captain, since we’ll be gone that will leave the crew shorthanded if you attempt any relief efforts. Perhaps you could look into hiring some medical or hazmat personnel to assist with the evacuation process, if any are available. Personnel from those fields should be familiar with the necessary protocols for dealing with this plague. Since we can easily pay good wages in Bromilian pounds and make a profit (since our pay is in Imperial credits) it might be an answer. If Bromley doesn’t have any personnel to spare, perhaps we can look to Fulham or another country that hasn’t been affected. Pick them up after you conduct the missile tests and return them when we leave this world."

After all of the reports are made and all the discussion is over, the Captain summarizes. "There are three groups who claim to have a survivor of the disease among them; we’ll rescue them first," he says. "After that, we’ll start with other smaller groups first, then work our way up the food chain. We may not be able to get everyone, but we should be able to get a good number of pockets out of the quarantine zone.

"We’ll test the missile system first thing; I’ll talk to the general’s staff for a remote location in Bromley to perform the atmospheric test," he continues. "Perhaps they have a proving ground somewhere outside the quarantine zone. We’ll go out to one of the outer planets of the system to perform the space test. Will that be sufficient, Martha?"

The Captain also suggests that the vacation team go for the soda and milk processing plants and one or two hospitals first, only going with the less "friendly" routes if those fail.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXV*​*Date: 121-993*
*Place: Groves Airport outside Lowford, in Bromley, on Alief*
 
Early in the morning, Argent contacts Lt. Marks and asks about test firing the missile launcher as well as filing flight plans for the pickups in the capital. Arranging for a few soldiers for crowd control isn’t very successful, and the Bromlians only agree to provide the soldiers to help process civilians that are picked up once they are delivered to the receiving station set up near the portable building that the _Bray Keaven_ brought.

While the crew is waiting, Major Eckel’s aid shows up with a group of soldiers to unload 7 dTons of Marine rations. The rations are taken from the ones originally stored in the port and starboard cargo locks (3 dTons), the second port crew cabin (2 dTons), and some from the forward cargo lock (2 dTons). A little under 4 dTons remain in the forward cargo lock and in the upper lounge.

After an hour or so, Lt. Marks comms the _Bray Keaven_ and says that the starship has clearance to proceed to the Sands Ordnance Range (under escort) and test fire two missiles.

A little while later, Argent, Vargas, and Martha take the _Bray Keaven_ to the vicinity of the Sands Ordnance Range. The _Bray Keaven_ actually isn’t on the range itself; the far trader hovers high over a spot a good distance away from the range. With Vargas holding the far trader in position, Argent manning the turret, and Martha checking the calibrations, the trio goes through a series of calibration tests and mock firings. The calibrations prove to be more time consuming than expected, particularly given the presence of gravity. The subsequent two test firings and revised calibrations go fairly well, though the system will need to be further calibrated in space and firing at targets at a real distance (near the limits of the _Bray Keaven_’s sensors).

The trio does manage to get some time to try and improve the calibration of the port laser. These calibrations do improve the accuracy of the port laser somewhat.

After a somewhat frustrating and long day, the trio return the _Bray Keaven_ to the Groves Airport to find the rest of the crew waiting for the ship to return, having just finished enjoying a meal provided by the Bromlian Army 35th Mess Battalion. Fortunately for the ship–bound trio, Darishun appears to be carrying a couple of large bags of food.


----------



## Shadowdancer

In the morning Vasilii, Ian, and Swann leave the _Bray Keaven_ to prepare for their excursion.

Vasilii contacts Maj. Eckels who agrees to purchase 7 dTons of Marine rations. The silver will be delivered before the _Bray Keaven_ leaves Alief or earlier, if the crew requests an earlier delivery. 140,000 Imperial Credits of silver is about 2 dTons.

Before the _Bray Keaven_ leaves for the test firings, Sgt. Burnett shows up with a group of soldiers to help unload 7 dTons of Marine rations. Darishun and Vasilii help to unload the rations into the cargo bay, where the soldiers pick up the rations. The rations are taken from the ones originally stored in the port and starboard cargo locks (3 dTons), the second port crew cabin (2 dTons), and some from the forward cargo lock (2 dTons). A little under 4 dTons remains in the forward cargo lock and in the upper lounge.

While the cargo is being unloaded, Sgt. Burnett agrees to Vasilii’s request to look for some of the items for the Imperial Marines when he has a chance. The hipbeast sausage is unlikely, though, given the general food availability problem.

Vasilii comes up with a cover story for the holiday group: businessmen searching for trade possibilities. After Ian and Swann agree to the idea, he goes about setting up cover bank accounts for them using their new aliases as well as a corporate account.

He sets up four accounts with Killian Bank and Trust, a smaller bank with branches in several countries in the region. One for each of the holiday trio and a commercial one for the fake corporation. Setting up the corporation’s takes surprisingly long, and is a rather trying experience, even with the help of Col. Rundell, and he is unable to get the accounts set up in Imperial Credits (the accounts are in Bromlian Pounds).

Account Balances:

Vasilii/Vasilii: 10,000 BP
Ian/Ian: 10,000 BP
Swann/John: 10,000 BP
Corporation: 50,000 BP
_Bray Keaven_: 1,061,364 BP

Vasilii has a chance to do a little bit of research into King George’s Land using a computer provided by Sgt. Burnett, looking for possible trade goods. Most of the current trade possibilities from offworld sources are in the form of spare parts or higher tech devices, particularly those with military or dual use applications.

-----​ 
Ian contacts Col. Rundell who arranges for new IDs for the trio and provides more appropriate clothing. Ian is now Ian Gifford. Swann is now John Biden. Vasilii is now Vasilii Matahara, a trader from far off New Kandahar.

Personal firearms are prohibited in Bromley and King George’s Land except for security and military forces. Col. Rundell does arrange for permits for both Bromley and King George’s Land, but advises that the trio not display weapons in King George’s Land. He also arranges for permits for the other _Bray Keaven_ crew.

-----​ 
Swann spends the day in one of the offices in the Groves Airport Administration Building with his new computer doing "research" on the soda and milk formula plants. There is a milk formula plant in the town of Judithan (about 80 km from the border) and a King Sour bottling facility in Kingan (just over the border from Bromley). The attempts to break into either facility’s computer network are extremely frustrating, and Swann ends up surfing various news sites to get a break and clear his mind.

Returning after lunch for a fresh approach, Swann remembers to adjust his approach down a few tech notches and breaks in easily to both facilities. He doesn’t find any formulas explicitly including some vaccine, but he does find some emails/memos/documents of note.

The first set of documents, at the Crown Prince Milk facility, include an angry resignation note dated from three months ago from a consulting physician stating that the physician will have nothing to do with adding an unknown governmental substance to the formula without his testing, even if the King’s Surgeon claims that the additive is safe and will aid in the development of babies. There is an interesting change order (also dated three months ago) to a mixing tank which indicates that the mixer needs to now draw from a newly installed tank No. 45 and to include 10 ml for every 100 ml from tank No. 3. There doesn’t seem to be a reversal order.

Swann makes himself a note on his handcomp: "Check on contents of tank No. 45 when we’re at the plant."

The second set of emails/memos are from the King Sour Bottling Plant in Kingan. The emails/memos indicate that the management gave the entire line staff a week of vacation (about three months ago) since they had been working so hard and that headquarters management were so happy with their production.

The last email is also from the King Sour Bottling Plant and indicates that one of the high–level managers will be waiting to meet a Col. Eddings and his delivery crew at 10 PM on Saturday night as planned. The note also indicates that the line staff of the facility will be gone on vacation for the entire week.

Swann does not find any incriminating data to indicate that a quantity of anything that could be a vaccine remains at either facility. Of course, beyond the emails/notes, Swann doesn’t find any indication of anything unusual at all at the facilities.

With a little time left before dinner, Swann does a bit more poking around in the computer systems for the hospitals in Judithan and Kingan. He does find a record for a Mr. Mark Laird at Judithan Community Hospital who was admitted 5 days ago with symptoms similar to those indicated by AHV. The treatment log is empty for the day of admission, but the nurse’s log from the last few days indicate that he is recovering well and will be released soon.

Swann makes himself another note: "We need to pay Mr. Laird a visit, see how he’s doing. Also need to see if we can track down the meds he’s been receiving."

-----​ 
After a long day of preparations, Ian, Vasilii, and Swann enjoy a dinner with some of their military comrades. After the Marine rations, the trio finds that the food is delicious.

During dinner, the trio exchange information and discuss their plans. They realize they will have to take the ship’s air raft since none of them knows how to drive a ground vehicle, which are the most common means of transportation on Alief.

When discussing the weapon’s permits, Vasilii mentions he is just planning to take along his snub pistol with some tranq rounds. Swann tells him, "I think you might want to take along that body pistol we found in the ship’s vault. Get all the spare clips and ammo, too. Tranq rounds are all right when you’re trying to keep a low profile, but you can’t always count on them to work. And sometimes, you need something a little more lethal for self-defense. Even if you don’t actually shoot someone, the added threat of lethality can be a wonderful negotiation tool."

Happily sated, they head back to wait for the _Bray Keaven_’s return.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Saro spends the day with the Bromlian doctors, and ends up at the portable building in his vacc suit looking at samples of the virus taken from victims with the higher tech gear brought by the _Bray Keaven_. He finds the virus to be interestingly complex and a near copy of the rabbit hemorrhagic virus except that the DNA strand has been extended with some interesting sequence pairs and tweaked. Consultation with the Bromlian doctors leads Saro and the Bromlian researchers to conclude that the virus is descended from the virus affecting rabbits, but could not possibly have occurred naturally.

The Bromlian doctors claim that no one on Alief should have the expertise and equipment to manipulate the virus in this fashion. Reproducing the virus is a much easier task, and the Bromlians conclude that King George’s Land could easily do that. It will be possible for many nations to reproduce a weakened or cross-reactive form of the virus in quantity for a vaccine if one is identified.

"Now let’s hope that one of the avenues by which we are pursuing that works out," Saro says. "I don’t think we have the time to engineer one of our own. This does raise the question of whether there are outside interests involved. Who else outside of KGL benefits from this situation?

"Although we can't design a vaccine due to time constraints," he continues, "we do have the virus and we know it’s genetic sequence so we might be able to design a quick diagnostic test now. Tonight, after meeting with the crew, I’m coming back here and burning the midnight oil to try and design a probe targeted to one of the unique genetic sequences of AHV. That would allow us to test patients and see whether they have been exposed to AHV. If the probe works then with a quick PCR assay we should be able to tell."

-----​ 
Darishun spends the day wandering about alternately alarming large crowds, trying to calm them down, and finding out where he can lend a hand or four.

-----​ 
The two eat dinner with the medical staff at an Army mess tent, and Darishun picks up some food for Argent, Martha, and Vargas before the two go to wait for the ship’s return.

While they are waiting, Saro asks his companion, "Darishun, I would like to know your opinion. Where do you think I would be more useful? If I stay here I can help in trying to identify if the survivors have developed antibodies and developing a vaccine that way. But the holiday team may need help identifying the right 'secret ingredient' on their trip. What else do you think we can do to help them identify what to get? Hopefully it will be clear once they reach those facilities, but what if it’s not?"

"I am unclear as to where you would be more helpful," Darishun replies. "As I understand it, your knowledge could be most helpful if we do find someone who has been affected and survived. At the same time, I have my doubts as to the veracity of these claims. I would imagine that it would be entirely within the realm of the behavior of a terrified human to claim that they had been affected and survived in order to increase the odds of a rescue.

"At the same time, it does seem likely that the madmen in King George’s Land do have a vaccine of some sort, and your presence may increase the chances of finding it. Your presence as a man of peace, reason, and healing may also diminish the possibility that a vaccine would be acquired through violence. Perhaps your knowledge and medical skills would be more appropriate on their excursion. I would like to go, but it would appear that my presence would be a little distinctive and not conducive to a subtle approach."

Saro then starts humming an old Vilani song while they wait for the ship.


----------



## Shadowdancer

That evening, after the _Bray Keaven_ returns to the airport, the crewmembers gather in the lounge to share information and to discuss plans. Martha, Argent, and Vargas also dine on the food Darishun thoughtfully brought for them.

"I’m leaning towards going on the holiday expedition," Saro announces. "Would it be too late to get an identity for me? I could leave a detailed protocol for people here as to how to identify patients. With the diagnostic test at least we can safely determine if they have been exposed. If they have been exposed and subsequently survived, the doctors here could easily isolate the antibodies. Maybe if that happens they could even try and contact us over the border and we could just head straight back.

"On the expedition there are many variables, and I think we have to be flexible. While I am certainly no combatant, perhaps I could be of more use there. I would appreciate all of your opinions."

Swann breaks into a smile as the Doctor announces his intentions of joining the holiday excursion. "Hey Doc, that’s great. I’d love to have you come along. We can always use another pair of eyes to spot trouble and another mind to help formulate an escape plan. And it will be nice to have someone along who actually knows what we’re looking for." Swann also thinks, "And someone who can patch us up if things go sour."

Saro smiles and can’t help but yawn. "Thanks. I hope we find something that helps and at the very least I’m sure we will learn a lot more about what is going on."

Darishun cocks his head to one side and asks, "Does the expedition team have communication devices? So we can contact you if we need to."

Argent says that as far as the Doc going, "It’s up to him. Darishun is staying aboard, so we at least have a medic for anyone needing aid. If Saro and the holiday group feel it would be better to have a medic on the trip, I would recommend that he go with them."

-----​ 
Later, after dinner, as Ian, Vasilii, and Dr. Saro gather around to discuss the holiday trip, Swann rubs a hand across his face, looks at the others, and says, "I have a rudimentary plan for our trip, but it’s far from complete. I’ll outline it for you, and if anyone has any suggestions or improvements, or even a better plan, feel free to jump right in.

"First, we’re going to need a fake ID and a bank account for Doc. We’re also going to need some communicators — a short–range communicator for each of us and one with a longer range we can use to contact the ship. I think that we have enough weapons on board to outfit us, except I’d like to get a couple of knives, with at least one of them balanced for throwing — just in case. Binoculars and night–vision goggles also would be nice to have.

"I think we should first go to Kingan, which is just over the border. We can hide the air raft on this side of the border and sneak across on foot. If need be, we can pose as businessmen, as Vasilii suggested. While in Kingan, we should go check out the King Sour soda bottling facility. Also there are a couple of hospitals we can check out, see if they have a vaccine stashed away.

"Depending on how things go in Kingan, we can then head for Judithan, which is about 80 km over the border. We can sneak back across the border, pick up the air raft, fly to just outside Judithan, stash it somewhere, and walk into town. We can pose as businessmen again. In Judithan, we can check out the Crown Prince milk formula plant. Our target there should be the new additive in tank No. 45.

"Also in Judithan there is a hospital, where at least one recent patient has received treatment for symptoms very similar to our mystery disease. He pulled through, which means they probably have some medicine there for treating victims. If we can’t find the meds at the hospital, we have the patient’s name and address — we can sneak into his house and take a blood sample if we have to.

"Well, that’s my plan. It's simple, straightforward, and has plenty of room for change and improv, because we’ll probably need to be flexible — something always goes wrong, no matter how good the plan.

"But I’m not married to this one. Does anyone have anything to add, or any suggestions? Have we overlooked anything? Is there another tactic we should try? I’m all ears."

After listening to the plan outline while sipping some caffeinated drink, Saro looks impressed. "I like the plan. But instead of the hospital, maybe we should look elsewhere for the vaccine. Vaccination is rarely carried out in hospitals. Some public health office would be a more likely target. Maybe a Ministry of Health or something along those lines. If they have a warehouse that would be a prime target."

"That’s good to know," Swann says. "I’ll start looking for more information along those lines."

"About that Judithan patient who survived," Saro says. "It doesn’t necessarily mean that he was treated. He could be one of those people who developed natural immunity. With all infections there is always someone who develops a natural immunity, and those people are extremely useful. That’s what we are hoping those patients who claim to have survived in the Bromlian capital are. So maybe if we talk to this patient, he would allow us to take samples from him as Swann suggested. That would be very useful."

The surgeon smiles again and there are deep lines in his forehead and crows’ feet in his eyes. "A side benefit of my presence that should not be ignored is that I can drive the wheeled vehicles that are common around here, not great but I can do it, and that I can entertain all of you with my baliset and my songs. Any requests?"

"Then we might look at obtaining a ground vehicle before going across the border into KGL," Swann says. "That would look better than a group of businessmen walking into town. We might be able to lease a vehicle, or if necessary ‘borrow’ one. Mister Vasilii, perhaps you could inquire among your sources about the possibility of renting ground transportation near the border? And we’ll need some detailed maps of the border area near Kingan, and the area around Judithan as well as maps of the cities themselves."

-----​ 
After the conversation Saro finds Martha and asks to speak with her privately. He says to her: "Martha, I ran the samples and I didn’t find anything. You were not exposed, or if you were it did not have any effect on you, which would be very strange. Also, there were no traces of pollen. Are you still having nightmares? How are you sleeping? Let me know if there is anything I can do for you, even if it’s just lending an ear to listen to you. I know very well that not all problems can be treated with drugs or surgery. Sometimes a little bit of caring and understanding helps. I’m here for you if you need anything."

"Thanks, Doc," Martha sighs as she rubs her eye casually. "Ummm, yeah, I’m still having the nightmares, but I’m pretty sure it isn’t from the pollen or whatever." She looks uncomfortably at the medical officer. "Look, it’s just . . . well, it’s . . . it’s hard . . . ," she sighs again, looking down at the floor. "Doc, now’s not the time. Can we do this later? I . . . I’m just not ready yet, OK?" Her tone, perhaps a bit too brusque, borders on a hidden well of emotion. She chokes out, "I gotta get some sleep, OK. Following doctor’s orders and all." With a forced smile, she squirms past the Doc and hurries to her room.

Outside her room, the soft sounds of sobbing can be heard for about half an hour, before drifting off into silence punctuated only by the occasional whimper and moan, and occasionally more tears.

-----​ 
Saro heads to his room and gets about five hours of sleep. His communicator is on and ready, in case of an emergency, right next to his head. He sleeps lightly, ready to be called. After sleeping, he returns to the lab and starts working on a probe and a set of primers for a diagnostic test based on the disease’s known DNA sequence. Designing the TL12 equivalent of a PCR assay is pretty easy now that Saro has the DNA sequence information (acquired from a sample that the Bromlian doctors had and run through the equipment that the Bray Keaven brought). The field medical kits and the medical equipment that the Bromlians now have (albeit in limited quantities) have a small blood/body fluids chemical profiler that can be set up to detect the presence of AHV in a sample once the information is downloaded to them. Saro sends the information to the Bromlians and downloads the information to his profiler and to Darishun’s.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

I'm starting to wonder what you use for medical sources, or are you just _realy_ good at BS'ing?

Assuming you looked up enough facts to make a convincing plot I can't wait to see what you do after this little campain has finished.

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Shadowdancer

Hatchling Dragon said:
			
		

> I'm starting to wonder what you use for medical sources, or are you just _realy_ good at BS'ing?
> 
> Assuming you looked up enough facts to make a convincing plot I can't wait to see what you do after this little campain has finished.
> 
> Hatchling Dragon



Thank you for the compliment, but I must reinterate that I am not the person running this game; I'm one of the players (Swann). I just take our game posts from our Yahoo club site, edit them together, and post the results here.

The GM and the person playing Doc Saro are the ones who get all the credit for the medical details. I don't know if those people have medical backgrounds, or just really good Google skills. I am often amazed at the level of detail for some of the subjects that come up in our campaign, from both our GM and from the players.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXVI*​

*Date: 122-993*
*Place: Groves Airport outside Lowford, in Bromley, on Alief*

The rescue group — Argent, Vargas, Martha, and Darishun — spends the day making final preparations for their first set of rescue runs to the capital.

Argent and Vargas talk with Lt. Col. Billings and one of Dr. Warren’s assistants, and agree on a procedure. For each run, the _Bray Keaven_ will:

1). Perform the pickup with the evacuees being housed in the cargo bay during the short ride. Evacuees don biohazard suits where they are hiding before making their way to the cargo bay.

2). Do a relatively quick vertical rise to a suborbital altitude and then descend.

3). Drop the evacuees at the receiving center near the portable building the _Bray Keaven_ brought.

4). Decontaminate the cargo bay. Receive new or decontaminated biohazard suits.

With this procedure, assuming that all goes well, the _Bray Keaven_ can rescue two groups a day.

Argent and Vargas also plan the order of the first three rescues and look at where they can land the _Bray Keaven_.

There are three groups that claim that they had someone succumb to and recover from the virus.

Claim Alpha is a small family of three who are holed up in a house in one of the middle class suburbs. The _Bray Keaven_ should be able to land in the street near the house without too much trouble (or damage) except for damage to vegetation.

Claim Bravo is a group of 10 who are occupying a mansion in one of the upper class enclaves of the city. The _Bray Keaven_ can either land in the street about 100 meters from the mansion or on the mansion grounds. Landing on the mansion grounds will require destroying/clearing a couple of statues and a few large trees.

Claim Charlie is a family of four who are on the top floors of a skyscraper in downtown Medway. The _Bray Keaven_ will either have to hover just above the top of the skyscraper or land in a traffic circle/park about 500 meters away.

Martha and Darishun install about 20 or so temporary seats in the forward part of the main cargo bay for the evacuees. The seats are not acceleration couches, but they will keep the passengers from bouncing around should the gravity be switched off for some reason.

Martha and Darishun also load 30 local biohazard suits and place them on temporary storage racks in the cargo bay.

-----​ 
Dinner finds the foursome in the lounge, munching on Marine rations, still discussing their plans.

"We will first ensure that the Bromlian military has contacted the groups, to let them know we’re coming, then we’ll contact the groups individually when we get within 5 minutes of landing," Argent says. "Once we land, Darishun will stand by in the cargo area, as Vargas and myself head in to help the victims out. Of course, that means that we’ll go through four vacc suits between the two of us — we should probably use Bromlian suits for that, to prevent contaminating our own suits.

"For the skyscraper, I will continue piloting, and Vargas and Darishun will handle getting the passengers aboard; we’ll warn them about Darishun’s appearance first.

"We’ll pick up Alpha, Bravo, and Charlie, in that order. We’ll go with the easiest and closest landing first, then the 100m distant landing, then the hover over the skyscraper."

Darishun cocks his head to the side slightly. "So, as standard procedure, you’d like me to stay in the cargo bay area while you and Vargas go in to help the people out? I think that we can decontaminate any suits that we wear in the shower that Martha set up in the port airlock, but we certainly can use the Bromlian suits also. I will wear my own suit since I cannot wear any of the emergency or Bromlian suits since they are a little small for me," the massive sophont adds with an alarming grin.

"What would you like Martha to do while you and Vargas go in to help the people out?" Darishun says. "Also, shouldn’t someone will remain on the bridge? Perhaps either you or Vargas should remain on the bridge, I’ll stay in the cargo hold, and Martha and either you or Vargas goes in to help the evacuees out?"

Martha says, "I am trained in all facets of operating the ship. If my services would be of better use on the bridge, piloting the Bray Keavan, then I am more than willing to fly her. I have my Level One Certification in Starship Piloting, and have kept my license up-to-date."

"Listen, Big Guy," Marcus says affectionately. "These people are probably scared out of their wits right now with the epidemic wandering around, effectively unchecked. And as gentle of a being that you are, my friend, to the primitive eye, you can be pretty frightening. Allow Vargas and me to make the initial contact; we can, at least, soften the blow a bit, OK?

"Now, for the first two rescues, the ship will have landed, so unless enemies of Bromley come across the border and attack the ship, I doubt there will be any need to keep someone at the controls at all times on the ground. And with Darishun at the cargo bay, we should be able to deter any would-be mobs.As far as Martha is concerned, she is the engineer, and I want to keep the engines running throughout the entire exercise. Thus, I feel it is best she stay in engineering.

With a slight look of surprise, which is somewhat amusing in such a large face, Darishun responds, "Marcus, I was not suggesting that I should be the first to meet the folks. I was just trying to make sure that I understood where everyone would be. I agree entirely that I would be most helpful if I remained at the cargo bay entrance."

-----​ 
After the meeting, Martha makes whatever preparations she feels are needed as far as equipment goes, double-checking everything to make sure the crew can more readily respond to any untoward threat. She also runs a Level One diagnostic on the ship’s anti-hijacking system, making sure its implementation is running properly in case one of the locals gets the bright idea of trying to take over the _Bray Keavan_.


----------



## Shadowdancer

The holiday group spends the day making its final arrangements for its trip to KGL.

-----​ 
Ian arranges for an ID for Saro. Saro now has identification that claims he is Mark Riddleston.

-----​ 
Vasilii sets up an account for Saro (under the name Mark Riddleston).

Vasilii also works to find the various items on the shopping list. He finds a combat knife, a throwing knife, one pair of binoculars, and four sets of night vision goggles for Swann, and an autopistol with ammunition for Saro. (6,400 BP from main account).

Finding the molecular (chemical) analyzer is considerably more frustrating, and doing so consumes a considerable amount of time. Ultimately, Saro finds a used TL-13 molecular analyzer first by working through the Bromlian doctors (1,1000 BP from the main account).

Vasilii arranges for the rental of a Reilley Motors Amadel (a mid-level, mid-sized wheeled car) in Nielsen, the Bromlian town just on this side of the border. The rental for a week will be 700 BP.

-----​ 
Swann spends another day doing research. The research on the public health facilities is pretty easy, and he finds one clinic in Judithan and three in Kingan. None have warehouses nearby. Breaking into their computer networks is fairly easy for the ex-Belter, and Swann looks around their networks. All have computerized drug inventory lists. Swann shows the lists to Saro who concludes that there doesn’t seem to be anything that screams "AHV Vaccine" on the lists.

Finding work schedules for the plants is also pretty easy. The main workday is from 8 am to 6 pm with cleaning crews working until 9 pm or so. There appears to only be a single shift at each facility at this point. Each facility lists two guards (from a local security firm) on duty at all times.

Swann now has maps (downloaded onto his handcomp and laptop) for Judithan, Kingan, and the border area.

-----​ 
The team loads their gear and weapons in the trunk of the air raft, and then heads to join the rest of the crew for one last dinner together, and to go over their plans one last time.

-----​​​ 
"Mark Riddleston, Has a nice ring to it," Saro says when Ian gives him his fake ID. "Now I only have to keep in mind everyone else’s identities. It wouldn't do to call you by your real names when we are in KGL.

"I agree that we should head to Kingan first and from there plan our next move. We can drive around and see the public health clinics and offices, any other outpatient clinics that might have vaccines, hospital, and the manufacturing plant. Before that little intelligence, I feel our best bet to begin is the plant, but we can decide when we are over the border. Perhaps the next order of business, once we decide we have everything we need, is to decide on a spot to cross the border."

Vasilii suggests that the items of interest Swann uncovered about the far trader Sanford be forwarded to the Marquis’ staff with the crews’ suspicions. "The ship would have had to go through inspection just like the Bray Keaven did. They should have kept records of the ship’s registry, cargo, and such. Surely the IISS or Navy could track down the trader in question and interview the crew.

"Also, if the far trader in question has ever carried passengers then TAS might have a record of the ship’s registry."

-----​ 
Items that Saro will carry on his person:

Personal communicator
Handcomp
Autopistol with two clips of ammunition
Fake ID
Weapons permit(s)
Bank account card
Filter mask
Some Bromlian Pounds in tender
A small medical bag with four doses of the antivirals, two doses Medical Drug, two doses Medical Slow Drug, two doses Broad Spectrum Antitoxin Drug, anti-inflammatories, analgesics (Vial with pills, disposable sterile scalpel blades, scalpel handle, silk sutures, gauze, gauze tape, syringes, small scissors, small forceps, sterilizing solution, two pairs of disposable sterile gloves, and a razor

Packed on the vehicle:

Analyzer
Baliset
Complete med kit with supplies
Spare clothes
20 doses of antivirals
Extra medical supplies (extra blades, sutures, gauze, etc)
Broad Spectrum Antitoxin (TL12) (20 doses)
Fast Drug (10 doses)
Fast Drug Antidote (10 doses)
Medical Slow Drug (50 doses)
Inertial locator
Binoculars
5,000 Imperial credits in tender
Laptop computer

-----​ 
Items that Vasilii will carry on his person:

Personal communicator
Body pistol (tucked in small of back) from Captain’s safe with magazines and ammo
Dagger (tucked in left boot)
Fake ID
Credit chit for fake ID and for general account
250 Imperial credits in currency

Packed on the vehicle:

Flak jacket
Snub pistol with magazines of tranq ammo
Food and water for three days
Clothes for a week, to include two nice suits

-----​ 
Items that Swann will carry on his person:

Local clothing (from military)
Fake ID
Weapons permit(s)
Bank account card
Body pistol with two spare clips in shoulder holster beneath clothing
Filter mask
150 in local currency
Knife in right boot
Throwing knife inside belt at small of the back
Personal communicator
Handcomp

Packed on the vehicle:


Extra clothing, include one outfit of basic black for sneaking around at night
Low-light goggles
Binoculars
Laptop computer — once they pick up the rental car, this will be in the
passenger compartment with Swann
Three spare clips for body pistol
Snub pistol with six clips tranq ammo
Auto pistol with six clips
SMG with six clips
Flak jacket
Two lock pick sets

He also takes some tools from the ship that might come in handy, especially ones which would be needed for bypassing/disabling an electronic lock or security system.

Martha tells him he can take any tools he needs, just so long as they don’t come from her "special" toolbox.

Swann also makes copies of any "hacking" software or programs he thinks he will need. They are on separate disks/storage units. They are locked/encrypted, with phony file names such as Projected Sales for Next Quarter and Prospective Clients -- things a businessman would have on a trip, but wouldn't want the competition to get its hands on. He also has copies of all the info he found on their targets on another disk. Maps are on the laptop and the hand comp.

-----​ 
Items that Ian will carry on his person:

Local clothing
Weapon permits
Handcomp
Long range communicator
Stun gun
InvisiKnife in left boot
Short range communicator
Fake ID and papers
Credit chit for fake ID
100 Imperial credits in currency
500 BP in currency
Filter mask

Packed on the vehicle:

Combat snub pistol from the ship’s locker with two clips of AP ammo
Gauss pistol and four clips of ammo
Combat environment suit
Reflec armor
Light intensifier goggles
Changes of clothes


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXVII*​

*Date: 122-993 and 123-993*
*Place: Groves Airport outside Lowford, in Bromley, on Alief*

The evening before the crew splits up, Argent notifies the Marquis of events and plans to date in general terms. He does mention the _Sanford_ to the Marquis, who promises to look into the far trader.

The Marquis reports that the other medical teams have basically duplicated the detection assay that Saro has done but really haven’t gotten much further other than to conclude that AHV seems highly unlikely to be a natural mutation of the rabbit hemmorhagic virus.

In the morning, Ian, Swann, Vasilii, and Saro set out on their adventure holiday. Rather than flying the air raft the 1,200 or so kilometers to the border, Ian arranges for the air raft to catch a military cargo plane returning to its base a few hundred klicks from Nielsen.

After arriving at the airbase, the four fly their air raft to Nielsen where they leave it with one of Col. Rundell’s contacts, pick up their Reilley Motors Amadel, and load it up. As the group starts to transfer equipment from the air raft to the Amadel, Swann offers to pack any "sensitive" material so it will be less likely to be discovered. "I’ve had some experience with this sort of thing," he says, offering no further explanation. He hides the more conspicuous items — weapons, personal armor, the analyzer, the night–vision goggles — the best he can beneath and inside their other gear and clothing.

Climbing inside the car, they head out driving on BR 35 towards the border with King George’s Land and Kingan. "Not a bad ride at all," Saro says. "For some reason I find wheeled vehicles reassuring. Give me some tires solidly planted on the road and I’m happy."

Saro turns on the tuner on the car and searches around for a nice music station appropriate for driving. He decides on a bluesy fusion station and he starts belting it out over the music, oblivious to the fact that he doesn’t speak the language of the song. "Hugha dion thre mea whaahh!! Yeah!!" he sings, head bobbing. The others roll their eyes or suppress laughs.

Approaching the border crossing, the quartet sees that there is a small line of vehicles waiting to enter King George’s Land. After just entering the tail of the queue, the four notice that the occupants of the vehicle at the front seem to be questioned and then lead off to a small building while their vehicle is searched. After about 5 minutes, the occupants return with their right hand over the insides of their left arm opposite the elbow.

"Well, gentlemen, it seems like we are about to be inoculated," Saro says. "If anyone has an opportunity to swipe a vial of whatever they are using without attracting notice it might prove to be very useful. Another thing, maybe someone else should talk to them instead of me. I am not very good at, um, lying, so how about we keep our story simple. We are businessmen who come looking for investment opportunities. Nothing in particular. That’s basically what we had agreed on, right?"

The others agree, and Vasilii says he will act as the group’s spokesman since he is a Merchant and used to dealing with people.

As they get to the front of the line, a skinny KGL border guard approaches the driver’s side of the Amadel and indicates that Saro should roll down his window. Gesturing to the building, he says, "All of you, please step out of the vehicle and proceed to door No. 1 while we inspect your vehicle."

Upon entering door No. 2, the quartet is met by a bookish–looking border guard with a hawkish nose and thick glasses, and a nurse in a smock. The bookish guard looks them over and says, "Please hand me your papers." While glancing at the papers, he continues, "So, what brings you to King George's Land?"

Saro looks around and waits a second to see if somebody else answers the question. He hands over his papers, smiles, and says simply: "Business, we hope."

Vasilii pulls down his facemask and smiles at the border guard with an open expression. "My name is Vasilii Matahara, and I am a broker for off-world trading concerns who are currently petitioning the Imperial government for trade access to Alief. With me is my assistant," Vasilii points to Saro, "Mark Riddleston, and my company security team" he says as he waves vaguely toward Ian and Swann. Ian nods when Vasilii waves his way. Swann looks bored and unconcerned, but alert, like a good security team member would.

"I’m here on a fact-finding tour to register possible sources of trade opportunities with Alief," Vasilii continues, turning back to the guard. "My company feels that if we can establish profitable trade opportunities that the Imperial government may issue us an exemption to the current quarantine.

"We were able to book passage on a trader that was carrying relief supplies. Those countries that are afflicted by the plague are not in any position to deal with us, however, so we came here because you’ve been very fortunate to be spared. So, we loaded up all our gear and headed here to your country.

"Perhaps you can tell me if you know of anything that your country is known for? Artwork, minerals, tools, machinery, all these items have worth on other worlds and could be a stepping stone to establishing normal trade relations. I’ve heard that your country produces a drink that is considered quite popular. That could be a very nice ‘fad’ item on other worlds."

After hearing Vasilii’s smooth spiel and trade overtures, the bookish border guard looks up, his boredom replaced with a surprised, but pleased look. "Off world? Really? That’s great! We’ve really been trying to get more off-worlders to make their way through the blockade to set up some legitimate trade. I know that since the Sanford made it through, everyone has been really hopeful that other traders would come through.

"Hmmm, your papers seem to be in order. I’m surprised that you managed to get weapons permits: they’re hard to obtain. I would suggest that your security team keep them out of sight, though. King George's Land is a safe country, and people get nervous when they see people who aren’t the police with weapons."

Once Vasilii finishes he steps back and lets the others hand over their papers. He glances out the window to see how the vehicle inspection process is going, then rubs his lower back as if the long ride has made him sore.

Ian and Swann present their papers in a professional manner. During the process they stay alert, observing the layout of the office, and the actions of the officials.

Outside, the guards seem to have finished inspecting the trunk of the Amadel. One of them comes inside, walks over to the bookish guard, and whispers in his ear. At the same time, Swann notices that four other guards have wandered to the area between door No. 2 and the Amadel. Swann catches Ian’s eye; with a series of glances and slight nods, they indicate which guards each will try to take out. They also surreptitiously move hands closer to their weapons.

The bookish guard says to his co–worker, "It’s OK, they have permits." The whispering border guard looks surprised and skeptical, glances up to take in the quartet, and then goes back outside. After a moment, Saro lets out a breath when the guards disperse.

"Sorry about that, your security team’s weapons alarmed the inspectors a bit," the bookish guard says to Vasilii. "Anyway, I’m afraid that I can’t help you with trade opportunities much, but I can give you this brochure from the Trade Commission. They printed these up just in case, but I’ve never been able to give one to an off-worlder before." He reaches under the counter to get a brochure, finds the top one covered with dust, and then hands the one below it to Vasilii.

The Vilani Merchant opens the brochure and scans the contents, looking quickly to see if there is a point of contact. He looks up and says, "Thank you, this will be very helpful. I appreciate your assistance and will be sure to mention your helpfulness to the Trade Commission." He hands the brochure to Saro and brushes off his hands.

"Yes, my company was most thorough preparing for this trip," Vasilii continues. "I promise you that my security will be most discreet," he looks significantly at Ian and Swann, "so please don’t worry about us upsetting the members of your fine country." Ian nods once to acknowledge the statement.

"Ah, one more thing," the guard says. "We do have to get blood samples from you just to check to see if you have that virus. We haven’t found anyone with it yet, but headquarters is insisting that we check everyone coming through."

He motions to the nurse who comes over with a small tray. The nurse quickly draws blood from the four into test tubes, with Vasilii going last. After drawing the blood, she takes a syringe, withdraws a small quantity of liquid from a vial, and then injects a portion into each test tube. After a minute, she shakes each tube, looks satisfied at the apparent lack of change in the blood, and then nods to the bookish guard.

"Ah, I knew it. You’re fine. I heard that we’ve got doctors working hard on a vaccine for this plague. Nasty stuff, I’m just glad that they were able to find a test to detect it so quickly. Anyway, welcome to King George’s Land."

Rubbing his arm where the blood was drawn, Vasilii smiles and nods to the guard. "Well Sir, unless you have anything else, we’ll be on our way."

Trying not to breathe a sigh of relief, the adventure holiday crew of the Bray Keaven returns to the Amadel. Vasilii gets in back opposite the driver, with Swann sitting behind the driver and Ian riding shotgun. When everyone is in, Saro drives the Amadel towards Kingan with a wide smile on his face. "Good job, Vasilii," he says. "That was smooth."

"Yes, very smooth," Ian adds. "Good job."

Vasilii turns to Saro. "Doctor, I admit that I’m not medically trained, but something there puzzled me. Isn’t it odd that KGL has developed a definitive, easy test to determine exposure so quickly when they haven’t been afflicted by it to any significant degree? I don't remember hearing anything about that in Bromley or from the Marquis’ report. Would that test help in any way to develop a vaccine? At the very least such a test would be a quick way to help contain the spread of the plague, exactly like KGL is doing now."

"Well, there are two main approaches to quick diagnostic tests like that," Saro says. "One is genetic testing, a version of which we already developed and is being used back in camp. To do this you need to know at least a section of the unique genetic makeup of the virus. The second is immunoassays, which requires that an organism with an immunologic system survive an infection.

"Either way, if they developed the test they have more information than they are letting on. A likely event is that, since they apparently got the virus from an off-world source or at least off-world scientists, they got the diagnostic test and the vaccine at the same time.

"Unfortunately, that test wouldn’t put us any closer to a vaccine than we already are, and we have our own quick diagnostic test. We know the whole genetic sequence of AHV, and antibodies used in immunoassays are no good for a vaccine. I guess it could be used as evidence or for comparison. It might still be worth getting a vial given the opportunity."

Vasilii ponders, and tries to remember the size and layout of the guard offices. "Did anyone see if there was a medical storage area located there? If not, I’ll assume that the test supplies would be transported there on a regular basis. Perhaps we should add that to our ‘shopping list’?"

He leans back and closes his eyes, letting Saro drive. "I wouldn’t be surprised if that guard lets someone in his chain of command know that we are in the country, given the interest he showed at my off-world origins. Perhaps we should head to the nearest population center and establish quarters. Then we can pursue an inspection of the soda factory as a ‘trade opportunity.’ Seems that the easiest way to get inside is for them to invite us, no?"

"Sounds like a good plan to me," Ian agrees.

"I like the way you think," Saro says. "It would definitely be nice to stop somewhere and eat, too. I am all for getting rooms and then trying to get an invitation to the factory. It might be difficult to get what we need while getting the tour, but we could check out the layout and make an appropriate plan for coming back if needs be. We could probably just stay in any business type hotel in Kingan."

Swann listens to the others talk. The Doctor’s comment about eating makes him realize how hungry he is. "Yeah, I think lunch should be the next item on our agenda, then we can find a good hotel in Kingan to use as a base of operations. A guided tour of the soft drink bottling plant would be a great way to get a feel for the layout."

Pulling out his hand comp, he consults his notes. "Hmmm. We could also try locating these three community clinics, see if any of them appear to be likely candidates for a late-night visit."

Scrolling through the information on Alief, Swann spots an entry that jogs his memory. "Doc, this planet has millions of Vargr on it. Maybe we can find someplace in Kingan that serves Vargr cuisine. I could really go for some fresh meat. Who knows, maybe they’ll let you sing some of those power ballads for your supper."

Vasilii shudders at the thought of trying to eat while listening to Vargr power ballads.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXVIII*​ 
*Date: 123-993*​*Place: Groves Airport outside Lowford, in Bromley, on Alief*

Early morning finds the rescue team — Argent, Vargas, Martha, and Darishun — making final preparations for attempting their first two rescue pickups from within Medway.​ 
As the team is going over their procedures, Darishun again comments to Marcus, "As much as she likes to watch over her babies, I believe that the _Bray Keaven’s_ engines do not require Martha’s presence to be running. Perhaps it would be wisest to have her on the bridge in case we need to depart in a hurry since you and Emile will need to be decontaminated before you can go to the bridge and we can take off, and that process takes 10 to 20 minutes if we follow Saro’s procedure."​ 
Marcus agrees with Darishun on this point. Martha will manage the bridge while he and Vargas are on EVA.​ 
Lt. Col. Billings reports that both the Alpha and Bravo rescue groups have been notified and are awaiting pickup. Bravo group was apparently quite insistent that they are rescued first, but they were told to wait for the afternoon pickup.​ 
-----​ 
After the holiday team departs and the rescue team finishes its final preparations, the _Bray Keaven_ lifts off headed towards Medway. As the _Bray Keaven _approaches Medway, Marcus and Emile can spot a number of burned–out husks of vehicles that were destroyed trying to cross the quarantine zone. Closer to the city, they see a fair amount of devastation in the city itself. Vehicles and corpses litter the roadways.​ 
-----​ 
Five minutes from Claim Alpha site, Marcus contacts the inhabitants via their wireless phone system.​ 
"Hello? Is this the _Bray Keaven_? I’m Paul Hutch."​ 
"Yes, I am Marcus Argent, captain of the _Bray Keaven_. We’re 5 minutes out from your house. When we land, we will bring you three biohazard suits to wear. Please stay in your house until we arrive. We’ll bring the biohazard suits inside, let you put them on, and then we’ll escort you to the ship."​ 
"Understood. Please bring a child’s suit for Emily, if you have one."​ 
"I don’t think that we have any children’s suits, but we’ll bring the smallest one we have."​ 
"Thanks. Thank you again so much for coming to get us."​ 
"You’re welcome. _Bray Keaven_ out."​ 
-----​ 
Claim Alpha is in a house in one of the middle–class suburbs of the city. The houses are squat, one–story affairs made of fired clay bricks or cut stone. Marcus finds the appropriate house without trouble and gingerly sets down the _Bray Keaven_ in the middle of the street, managing to miss almost all of the nearby vegetation (though there is no one to protest if he had squashed any). Unbuckling themselves, Marcus and Emile then proceed to the port cargo lock, where they don their Bromlian biohazard suits and join Darishun in the cargo bay. Martha takes up position on the bridge.​ 
Once Marcus and Emile indicate that they are ready, Darishun opens the rear cargo hatch, and the pair head towards the house with three biohazard suits in hand. Darishun descends to stand at the base of the cargo ramp and awaits their return.​ 
-----​ 
Marcus and Emile approach the house’s door and press the doorbell. A muffled voice says, "Please enter, the door is now unlocked." The ex-Scouts open the door and enter a small room, the apparent equivalent of an airlock to help keep the ever–present dust out of the house proper (common in buildings in Alief).​ 
Once the outside door closes, the inside door opens, and a thin, somewhat scared–looking, sandy–haired man peers out and beckons the two in. "Thank you so much for coming to get us! Please, come in. We’re ready to go. This is Martha and my sweetie, Emily, is hiding behind her."​ 
Marcus replies, "You’re welcome. Come on, please put these suits on, we want to depart as quickly as we can."​ 
The family quickly puts on the biohazard suits. The girl appears about 9 years old, and seems to have a few healing sores and bruises on her body. She seems scared and is reluctant to let go of her stuffed rabbit. "Please daddy? May I take Smoochie with me?"​ 
-----​ 
Back on the _Bray Keaven_, Martha, who is listening over Argent and Vargas’ open suit mics, asks who Smoochie is. "A family pet?" Vargas explains it’s a toy. Martha smiles and recommends that they place Smoochie in plastic bag. "If the girl balks at that, tell her it’s a biohazard suit for the rabbit. That will make it easier for her to accept."​ 
"An excellent suggestion," Vargas says. "Except we didn’t bring any plastic bags with us. Ma’am," he says, turning to Emily’s mother, "do you have any plastic bags that can be sealed?"​ 
"Don’t use their bags — contamination," Martha tells him over the comm link. "In that case, I’d recommend that we leave the doll. Besides, we don’t have time to mess with it. It looks like the locals are stirring."​ 
Martha has been monitoring various screens showing images of the neighborhood captured by the ship’s external cameras. Outside several of the surrounding houses, people are emerging, attracted by the sound of the starship’s landing. Three men gather to the rear of the ship, about two blocks away. Others further away start to walk toward where the men are talking, pointing and gesturing at the ship.​ 
-----​ 
"Darishun’s in a suit and we can bag Smoochie when we get into the cargo bay, which is also considered contaminated," Argent reminds Martha over the comms as he turns to the family. "We need to go, now."​ 
With the family suited, the five exit the house. They see Darishun scanning the area from the foot of the rear cargo ramp and warily watching the small crowd of 10 to 15 people that has formed about 100m down the street. The crowd is starting to move towards the _Bray Keaven_.​ 
-----​ 
Martha tries to train the ship's laser on the street immediately in front of the crowd, and over the loud speakers/external comm, she announces at a volume that the approaching crowd can hear, "Captain, the ship's laser has been set to maintain an automated defense perimeter of 80m. Sensors indicate an approaching force of unknown purpose, which will shortly trigger the defenses. None have attempted contact as yet; I recommend that they be considered hostile. What are your orders?"​ 
Martha then switches to her comm link with the suited crewmembers. "Dunno how long the trigger–finger attitude will keep them at bay, but you better hurry, Captain. They may stop, elect a leader and try to contact us, or they may just decide to charge the ship. Either way, I’d rather not fire on civilians if I can help it."​ 
-----​ 
Emily, who has spotted Darishun and has figured out they are headed toward the large sophont, starts to cry. She pulls away from her father and hides behind her mother, clutching Mrs. Hutch’s legs so she is unable to move.​ 
-----​ 
Martha realizes that even though the turrets can be rotated rearward, because of their placement and the shape of the hull, the crowd is already within the "dead" zone where the turrets cannot be brought to bear. She thumbs the personal comms. "Gentlemen, we’ve got company coming, a hundred meters out and closing. Grab our guests and get in here. I’m dustin’ as soon as I get the ‘all clear’ from you guys. Unless someone’s got any better ideas, you’ve got about 15 seconds before the crowd gets too close, less if they decide to start running. That margin is dropping with each step they take. They mean to swarm us, Sir, and I can't say as I blame them. But I don’t want it to happen nonetheless."​ 
-----​ 
"Paul, pick up Emily and run, now." Argent gently urges the pair forward as he double-times it to the ship.​ 
Glancing over their shoulders at the approaching mob, Marcus and Emile hurry their charges into the _Bray Keaven_ via the aft cargo ramp. Seeing Marcus, Emile, and the Hutch family running, the group of people breaks into a run also. At the same time, Darishun advances slightly; his voice — enhanced and filtered through his suit speakers — booms "Please halt! If you approach too quickly, you may harm yourselves!"​ 
The small crowd stops about 30 meters away and eyes things warily. A man cries out, "Please! Stop! Please take us with you! We aren't sick!"​ 
Marcus, Emile, and the family make it onboard, and Darishun backs up into the cargo bay. Once the ramp starts shutting, the crowd starts running again. Argent yells "Dust it!" over the comm, and Martha lifts the far trader off the ground just before the first people of the crowd can grab onto the ramp.​ 
Marcus leaves Emile to introduce the family to Darishun — and reminds him to bag the bunny – then heads immediately for the airlock to get decontaminated. Over the comm, he tells Martha, "Keep us around 300 meters and at a gentle clip until I get up there," he orders. "We’re going to have to rethink our strategy for the next group. I may just kill some statuary on the afternoon run."​ 
-----​ 
Following the Captain’s orders, Martha brings the ship up to 300 meters, and starts following the flight plan out of Medway as she awaits his return to the bridge.​ 
-----​ 
Emile gets the Hutch family settled. They are all watching the Virushi very carefully, but seem very relieved to be on the ship. Darishun places Smoochie in a sealable bag.​ 
-----​ 
On the street, the crowd gathers where the _Bray Keaven_ once was, arms stretched to the sky and crying, "Please! Come back! We aren’t sick! Please take us with you!"​ 
-----​ 
Darishun asks, "Should we bring the people on the street with us? Perhaps they haven’t been infected yet. Maybe they are part of the list of people who want to be rescued and haven’t been infected?"​ 
-----​ 
Martha checks the list of people to rescue, and there are no people claiming to be uninfected and requesting rescue on this street other than the Hutch family.​ 
-----​ 
Vargas rises from beside the Hutch family and turns away slightly before speaking into his comm. "I hate to say it folks, but unless we have a handle on who’s boarding, I wouldn’t advise picking up strays. It could get out of hand quickly."​ 
-----​ 
Still inside the decom station, Marcus heads to a comm unit. Flipping the ship’s external speakers on, he grabs a mic."Listen, people. We can only pick up those people whom the government has identified," he says. "You must contact your local authorities to request pickup. We can’t risk contamination outside the perimeter if one of you is infected and doesn’t know it yet."​ 
After completing the decontamination process, Argent moves to the bridge and slips into the pilot’s chair. "OK, Martha, I have it now. Thanks." Marcus sets a course for suborbital decontamination of the ship, and he comms Emile to come to the bridge once the passengers are comfortable with Darishun and he passes through the decom station.​ 
-----​ 
"Roger that," replies Vargas. "I’ll see you folks later," he says to the Hutch family. "Thanks for flying Keaven Air." The former scout heads for decom and then checks to make sure Rusti is OK on his way to the bridge.​


----------



## vutpakdi

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> The GM and the person playing Doc Saro are the ones who get all the credit for the medical details. I don't know if those people have medical backgrounds, or just really good Google skills. I am often amazed at the level of detail for some of the subjects that come up in our campaign, from both our GM and from the players.




Roberto, who was playing Doc Saro at the time, provided the medical details.  Roberto is a doctor, so he gets all of the credit.  I can't claim any more than some filtering and regurgitating skills.    

Ron


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXIX*​ 
*Date: 123-993*
*Place: Medway, Bromley, Alief*

Leaving the group of 12 Bromlians staring forlornly at the sky, the _Bray Keaven_ starts its decontamination and then heads for the reception station just inside the quarantine zone once the external and cargo hold decontamination is complete.

When the far trader lands, Bromlian military personnel in biohazard gear enter the _Bray Keaven_ through the decom airlock and escort the Hutch family off the ship. The Hutch family appears very grateful though a little apprehensive at what is going to happen to them. They thank Darishun — and Marcus and Emile and Martha — profusely though they can’t see anyone other than Darishun.

After a break to spray down the insides of the cargo hold and grab some lunch, the _Bray Keaven_ is off on the next pickup: a group of 10 who are holed up in a mansion in the Heights Quarter, a rich enclave near the center of the capital.

-----​ 
Approaching the center of town, Marcus and Emile see that this area of Medway is quite green. Water is quite precious on this dry world, and to have such a display of greenery speaks of a wide income disparity. On the other hand, like the rest of Medway, a number of wreaked vehicles and houses abound throughout the enclave.

Contacting the mansion where the group is holed up proves to be . . . interesting.

"Hello? I am Marcus Argent, captain of the Bray Keaven. We are here to pick
y--- "

"About damn time that you got here! We should have been picked up weeks ago. Do you know who I am?"

"Sir? My manifest says Gordon McClendon and party of 9. If you will . . . "

"Damn right I am. Now, I expect you to land outside the mansion grounds and send a vehicle to pick us up. You do have an air raft, don’t you?"

"Sir, yes we do, but the air raft is in use right now. As I was about to say . . . "

"Look here. I can make life really miserable for you if I want. You will recall your air raft and pick us up properly, and not damage any of the estate’s grounds. Do I make myself clear?"

"Sir, that is not . . . "

The exchange continues in the same vein for several minutes, after which the Bray Keaven is directly over the mansion. Rather than continue the argument, Marcus hands the controls over to Emile, heads to the starboard turret, and proceeds to clear out a landing zone with the lasers.

Being a life–long field Scout, Vargas finds he likes Argent’s approach to the situation; it’s direct and efficient. It might just teach McClendon that he’s not the boss in every situation, no matter his social standing, but Emile wouldn’t bank on it. "Nicely done, Argent," is his only spoken remark before he begins to bring the ship down. He sets the Bray Keaven down in the wreckage of some trees and statuary.

"Oh well, there goes the lawn I guess," says the former Scout as he runs the post flight check sequence.

-----​ 
Martha says little, but is frustrated by McClendon’s constant demands. She smiles when the Captain decides to take matters into his own hands, and nods approvingly as she steps onto the bridge. She watches her sensor arrays, and prepares for immediate dust-off, if requested.

Marcus and Emile suit up, and enter the cargo hold with Darishun. On the bridge, Martha is still trying to deal with an irate Gordon McClendon, who is now sputtering about suing for damages.

Despite her lack of training in the diplomatic arts, Martha tries to keep calm as she reports that their orders come directly from his local government, and that he should be directing his objections to the local authorities.

Since he doesn’t, she begins modulating her microphone up and down over the narrow range of commlink frequencies he’s on. She raises her voice over the resultant squelches and squawks. "Sir, sir, what's that, sir?" Static hisses. "You’re breaking up! You’re breaking . . . " Static hisses. " . . . ust be solar flares! The person you really should speak to is . . . " and then disconnects.

She then begins intermittently jamming his comm frequencies, while reporting on the personal comm link to the others with a grin. "Mister Connections appears to be having technical issues with his comm unit. Captain, I would like to ask if you could inform him of the recent solar flare activity today, and how it might be impacting his antiquated technologies." With a soft chuckle, she continues to monitor the situation.

"Change of plans, gentlemen," Marcus announces as he reaches the cargo hold. "Emile, stay here at the cargo bay. Darishun, my friend, you’re with me. Look big and intimidating." He smiles mischievously at Darishun as he heads for the mansion’s front door, his hand resting casually on his pistol.

"Aww, and I got all dressed up and everything. More seriously, you want me to arm up Argent?" asks Vargas.

"Just a sidearm, I think, Emile," he answered. "As much as this jerk needs a lesson in humility, I don’t think he’ll put up much resistance."

"Roger that."

"Big and intimidating? I suppose I could try to appear big and intimidating, but wouldn’t that be a stretch for me?" Darishun replies with a low sonic rumbling rather reminiscent of a mild earthquake and a rather alarming smile. Darishun then grabs four biohazard suits (ah, the advantages of four arms) and then follows Marcus down the cargo ramp.

"Have fun you two," Vargas says as they leave.

-----​ 
As Darishun and Marcus get to the bottom of the ramp, they notice a couple of decomposing bodies at the foot of the ramp. It’s hard to tell given the decomposition, but it appears that a high–power slug thrower of some sort, possibly automatic has hit the bodies.

As Marcus and Darishun briefly examine the bodies, a speaker barks, "Halt right there! You human may approach closer, but if that THING steps any closer, we will open fire! Bring the suits to us immediately so we may depart before the scum mobs the far trader! Be snappy about it!"

Darishun, still sounding amused remarks to Marcus, "Are you sure that looking big and intimidating is the right approach? Perhaps if I crouch down a bit, I won’t seem so large."

After a beat, the Virushi more somberly and sadly asks, "Perhaps we should have gone to pick up the other group first? I really would like to help the most people possible, and if these people have recovered from the plague, they could be the key. But, it seems like this could be a little trying."

"Now you listen here!" Marcus yells back at the mansion, his auto pistol instantly in his hand. "Darishun is a valued member of my crew, a top-flight medic, and a bloody pacifist! You either put your damned weapons down, or we will leave your sorry asses here to take your chances!I will not put up with you threatening my crew! He comes, or we both go!"

-----​ 
In the cargo bay, Vargas smiles a rueful smile while staying out of line of sight of the mansion. "People do crazy things under pressure Argent," he thinks. "I hope you’ll keep that in mind the next time I ask about weapons." Vargas draws his auto pistol, holding it at his side.

-----​ 
A few beats after Marcus’ threat to just walk away, comes "OK, OK. But if that thing charges, you should know that I’ve hunted beasts larger than he is."

Darishun looks briefly amused, turns to Marcus, mutters, "I think that I’m terrified now," and adds more seriously, "What is it with humans, weapons, and threats?"

"I don’t know, my friend. Sometimes I think that with all of our technology and ‘evolution,’ we’re still only barbarians with guns," Argent replies.

Marcus and Darishun approach the mansion entrance, but no shots are fired, and the outer door opens once they are at the door. When they enter the inner area, the outer door closes, and the inner door opens, revealing a hostile looking man in his 30s. Darishun shakes his head sadly while Marcus commands, "Lower that rifle, or we walk." Warily, he lowers the rifle and goes to join the rest of the inhabitants.

The rest of the pickup actually proceeds as can be expected from the reception. The party of 10 turns out to be Gordon McClendon, his wife, their two adult sons and daughters–in–law, and four servants. The servants look very relieved, possibly because the possibility of escape from being confined with McClendon and his family.

Gordon McClendon and one of his sons are still pretty belligerent, but both seem to mute their belligerence a bit when Darishun decides that he needs to help them into their biohazard suits. In spite of the son’s claim with his rifle, he does seem a little intimidated by the Virushi.

Of course, Gordon McClendon and his family insist on being put into the biohazard suits first and then escorted out. He briefly puts up a protest when told he can’t bring the huge mound of possessions that has been assembled, but then quiets again when Darishun sidles up to him and politely suggests that he get moving.

Darishun escorts the family to the cargo hold and leaves them under Emile’s watchful eye (and his auto pistol) and returns with another four biohazard suits. The servants are much more appreciative and thankful.

Once everyone is on board and the rear cargo ramp is sealed, Martha lifts the _Bray Keaven_ off to hover above the mansion until Marcus and Emile can complete their decontamination process. Once completed, Marcus and Emile then return to the bridge and guide the Bray Keaven through an uneventful jaunt to the upper atmosphere and down again. Darishun stays with the group of 10 in the cargo hold and spends the rest of the trip trying to convince Gordon and his sons the wisdom of being polite and finding reasonable, non-violent solutions to situations (a futile effort, but the Virushi’s close presence seems to stifle any protest).

Once the _Bray Keaven_ lands at the reception area and the Bromlian military arrives to escort the group off, Gordon McClendon is back in normal form, protesting gross abuse to his family and property, and loudly threatening lawsuits.

-----​ 
The crew flies the _Bray Keaven_ to its landing spot at the airport, completes their decontamination of the cargo hold, and performs some normal maintenance before getting dinner in one of the Bromlian military mess halls. After the Marine rations, the fresher cooked local food is delicious to their abused palates.

While they are eating a Bromlian corporal sits down with them and remarks, "There is someone who would like to meet you for a business proposition that could be very much worth your while. If you are curious, please go to the Yellow Dog Cafe in town in an hour and ask for Mr. Zakaria." With that, he gets up and quickly goes to join a group of soldiers at another table.

Marcus looks at Martha, Emile, and Darishun, shaking his head in disbelief. "We just don’t have time for this," he mutters. "What do you all think?"

Between bites of chow, Martha answers, "To be honest, I don’t know even if we can. We go and get caught, we might be asked to leave the planet in violation of some ImpReg or another. I’d hate to see us leave our friends behind because of that."

She pauses to savor another bite. "You know, it’s not legit, or they’d have contacted you officially. Illegit crap will get us kicked out faster than no one’s business, and we don’t need to be on the Imperial blackball list. Bad for business."

She ponders thoughtfully over another bite. " ’Sides, if they need us specifically bad enough, they’ve got ways to make contact, I’m sure. Of course, chances are, if it’s for us in particular, the only people that really know us here are the people we’ve saved, and one of them doesn’t have anything nice to say about us."

She sits her fork down with a clatter. "In fact, he could be trying to set us up." By now, it is obvious Martha’s rambling just a bit. "No, sir, I wouldn’t trust it. That’s what I think about it, anyway." She looks over at Emile.

"I don't know much about business," replies Vargas, "but this guy might know or have something we could use and is just trying to contact us. I say we have someone from the Brom government go with whoever of us talks to this guy, if we send anyone at all. That way, if it’s illegal, we’re clear with the Broms, and have a local as witness. If it’s legit, we just have the local sign a non-disclosure agreement. But like I said, I’m not a businessman."

Darishun pauses while eating his fifth helping of a large bowl of salad and comments, "It seems odd that a legitimate businessman would choose to contact us in such an odd fashion. One would think that he could have just as easily commed us with a dinner invitation.

"In any case, I think that we should do whatever we can to help the people most in need. I do not think that a business venture qualifies as being helpful to people in need."

"That’s why I don’t think the offer’s legit, and since we didn’t get any info,’ Martha says, turning her head toward Emile, "I don’t think it’s about helping the locals, Emile. Then again, it may be about helping a few of them, at least to get ahead of the rest in a financial sense. Could even be looking for a way offworld. I’m not opposed to such business, so long as no one gets hurt, but not on a quarantine planet that’s been interdicted and is being actively patrolled." Martha gestures toward the ceiling, indicating the High Guard stationed above the planet, with her fork. "Too many eyes are watching, you know. Not a good risk."

"I’m inclined to agree," Argents relies between bites of food. "A side trip serves no purpose at the moment. If this guy is desperate to meet us, then he’ll probably try to contact us later."

Marcus shovels another bite of army chow into his mouth and pauses thoughtfully for a moment. "I am curious, however, about who this mystery contact is," he adds. "I wonder if the Bromlians would be willing to send someone to scope the place out and see who, if anyone, shows up."

The crew decides to pass on the mysterious dinner invitation. Marcus does inform Lt. Col. Billings about the incident. He agrees that it sounds rather odd, but declines to send anyone to investigate since the military is stretch pretty thin just keeping the quarantine in place and taking care of the refugees, which is part of the reason the _Bray Keaven_ crew is being paid to undertake rescues.

A little while later, Dr. Hays comms to inform the crew about the first groups of evacuees. The Hutch family did have the Rabbit Hemorrhagic Virus (and recovered), but show no signs of AHV. The McClendon family and servants show no signs of any viral infection (of any sort). The bad attitude is deemed to be genetic. Since the family is being as charming as ever, Dr. Hays is considering keeping the family quarantined for a week for extensive and extremely invasive tests.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXX*​ 
*Date: 123-993*
*Place: Kingan, King George's Land, Alief*

As Saro drives the Amadel towards Kingan, he notes that such a fast–acting — and quickly–developed — viral blood test (if that was what it was) is something that only becomes available at TL-9 or 10. He observes that the Bromlian researchers have been working around the clock with their TL-8 equipment, and they haven’t developed a test that works quite as quickly as the nurse apparently expected a reaction, if the crew was carrying the virus.

Vasilii looks over the brochure the border guard gave him. It appears to be about five years out of date and touts King George’s Land as a powerful nation on Alief with ready access to water. Natural resources appear to be various types of minerals, and the brochure does brag about KGL ATVs (armed and not armed). There is contact information for a trade ministry in the capital.

-----​ 
Saro sees a sign for a hotel, the McClure Kingan, which appears to be just inside the Kingan city limits. Since the McClure seems to be a decent looking place from the outside, he turns into the parking lot. The travellers then inquire about rooms, which are available.

Vasilii gives the desk attendant his fake name, stating that he would like a suite capable of housing his party for a local week. He is firm in what he wants, and says cost isn’t an issue for the suite.

While waiting to check in, Saro asks about a decent place for Milorilk or Riquidish cuisine and is directed to Corshhi’s Cafe which apparently also features live Vargr power ballads on the weekends, much to Vasilii's delight (it’s not the weekend yet) and horror (they could be here that long).

Vasilii is able to get a two–bedroom suite for the group. One room has two double beds and one room has a single king–sized bed. The central room has a couch with a fold–out bed. Vasilii takes the king–sized bed, claiming it is in keeping with their cover story. Swann takes the fold–out. He says that will allow him to do some late-night computer searching if the mood strikes him without disturbing anyone else. He’s also heard that Ian snores worse than Darishun. The room is pretty pricey in local terms: 1000 KGL Pounds per night. There are 1.5 KGL Pounds per Bromlian Pound. Vasilii makes a note to keep all the receipts, hoping to get the Marquis’ staff to reimburse them if they succeed.

-----​ 
Since they have some time (and Kingan isn’t that large), the "businessmen" decide to take a little tour around Kingan.

The bottling plant appears to be a squat, somewhat squarish looking place on the northern outskirts of town. The facility is decent sized, but not terribly big.

The first two clinics are in towards the center of town on the east and west sides, respectively. One is located next to a police station, while the other is located in a shopping mall. The third clinic is a small affair located in the far western suburb in a little strip shopping center.

-----​ 
After the little tour, the four pull into the parking lot for Corshhi’s which turns out to be a small hole–in–the–wall–type place. The cafe is relatively narrow, and a microphone and speaker are set up in one corner. An elderly Vargr welcomes them and seats the group in the middle of the restaurant. There is a Vargr couple in the far corner of the restaurant, but no other patrons.

Swann tries to find a wireless access point for his laptop, but there doesn't appear to be one within range. A hotel room placard did give information on how to access their wireless network, so he decides to do some research after dinner.

After ordering non-alcoholic drinks and dinner Vasilii waits until the restaurant becomes more active, then leans forward. "My story got us over the border, but it won’t last too long. All anyone has to do is check with the trade ministry to find that we haven’t checked in with them for all of this to unravel. We should consider what our next move should be.

"In my opinion, we can either try to bluff the soda factory directly into giving us a tour or we can try to work it through the trade ministry. If there is a secret government project going on there, the odds of us getting a tour through the ministry are slim. The only way is if its a secret within the government itself, sort of what I’ve heard described as a 'black' program."

"Well, I don’t know how much information they actually share," Saro says. "Another thing is that I’m not sure everyone looking for business opportunities has to check in with the trade commission. Sometimes those organizations are there to promote and not necessarily in a regulatory capacity. We are ‘just looking’ after all. We are not going to ‘invest’ just yet."

Turning to the doctor, Vasilii asks, "Mark, do you have the names of the people locally who were hospitalized with the disease. I have an idea, and would like to follow up on it."

"I think I have it here somewhere." Saro looks in his handcomp.

Swann says, "I believe I have that information." He checks his handcomp. "Yeah, here it is. Mark Laird. I have his address, too. But he lives in Judithan."

"My theory is that if the people got sick, it would have been because they didn’t drink the sodas that the government gave away," Vasilii says. "Possibly friends or relatives would know if the people didn’t like King Cola, or couldn’t drink it because of some idiosyncratic/dietary reason like diabetes. Who knows, if we get really lucky we might even find a spare can of the soda stashed away in a pantry somewhere."

"We could check with them for more than those reasons too, although vaccines aren’t always effective, and sometimes the vaccine itself will make someone sick," Saro says. "You do bring up something interesting. If we presume that they are still producing soda with the vaccine, which is why we are going to the plant, then soda of the shelf has a chance of having the vaccine. Now, after dinner we could get six-packs from different stores around town and I’ll try to analyze them tonight."

Swann says, "My interpretation of the information we gathered was that the vaccine was put in special cases of the soft drink which were given away free. It might not be in sodas that are on the shelf. But we can buy some and check anyway."

"Unless we can get what we need in a day or two and get out of here," Vasilii says, "My suggestion is that we contact the trade ministry and play it through them. It would take them a day or so to get someone here from the capital. Maybe we could ‘innocently’ get a tour of the soda factory before they get here."

"Why don’t we try to learn more about the trade ministry or commission, and what their function is?" Saro asks. "Then we can make a more informed decision."

Ian says, "I don't see a problem with setting up a tour with the coke plant. We should pick up a couple of the drinks produced from the plant, at least so we can talk intelligently about the product with the plant personnel. I like the idea of checking out the trade ministry to see what role they would play in our business inquiries."

Swann says, "I can do a search on the computer once we get back to our suite."

-----​ 
After a fairly decent dinner, Ian, Vasilii, Saro, and Swann stop at several stores to pick up a few cases of the King Sour drink and then return to their suite at the McClure Kingan.

Vasilii brings everything from the Amadel except his snub pistol, not wanting to tote the weapon through the hotel lobby. "Please remember to be discreet people, we don’t want to be too obvious." Swann, Ian, and Saro bring all of their gear and equipment inside, taking care to hide all the weapons so as not to draw attention.

-----​ 
After setting up shop, Saro tests his samples of the King Sour drink. The drink is actually pretty tasty: basically a sour fizzy drink with hints of citrus. "Hmmm, this stuff’s not bad," Swann says after taking a sip from a can Saro had already tested. "We should actually pursue trying to export this stuff. We could give Hava-Cola a run for its money."

Saro runs samples of the cases through his analyzer. After a couple of hours of testing, he doesn’t find anything viral or antibody related in the cases that were bought. He looks up and smiles. "It was worth a shot." He then opens up a container and drinks deep. "Yeah, this isn’t bad. Maybe it could become one of those cult drinks on Sentry."

While Saro is testing the sodas, Swann does some more research via the computer. He doesn’t find any new patients in the local or Judithan hospitals who are suffering from symptoms similar to those of AHV. He does some checking into the trade ministry and finds that its function is to promote and regulate trade between King George’s Land and other nations on Alief as well as trade with entities outside of Alief. Apparently, the latter work is highly uncommon (given the embargo), or at least Swann doesn’t find much public mention of any extra-Alief trade.

There doesn’t appear to be a branch of the trade ministry in Kingan or Judithan. There is one in the capital, Dungannon. Registering at the trade ministry probably has to be done in the capital since there isn’t a branch office locally.

The information site does mention the successful trading mission of the Sanford four months ago. The Sanford brought in spare parts for the Crown Prince’s milk formula factory and Hava-Cola concentrate, and departed with samples of ATVs in a deal set up by Adjunct Minister Niles Flanagan. The information site’s announcement states that the ministry hopes that the initial trade will result in regular exchanges of non-military equipment that should be allowed through the blockade of Alief.

"So Mr. Matahara, how many ATVs do we have room for in the cargo hold?" Swann asks Vasilii. "And we could fill them up with cases of King Sour."

Vasilii reads over Swann’s shoulder, nodding his head. "Good, that looks promising. We can work that angle for days, hopefully giving us enough time to get what we need. We might have a problem with extracting ourselves from their over-eager clutches, though. We should give some thought as to why we suddenly need to leave."

"Perhaps we could investigate more on Mr. Flanagan," Saro says. "I’ll bet he has kept a stash of the vaccine for himself and other bigwigs."

After some more searching, Swann finds some information on various ATVs produced by King George’s Land. There are varying sizes, but the most common size is about 8 dTons in displacement — six should fit in the Bray Keaven’s cargo hold.

He also locates some information on Adjunct Minister Niles Flanagan. He lives in one of the suburbs of KGL’s capital.

-----​ 
While the others are busy in the suite, Ian takes a walk around the property just to check things out. He intends to use this "base line" observation to hopefully help him spot anything suspicious in future observations. The hotel’s security consists of a rent-a-cop type security guard (unarmed) who walks around the grounds every now and again. There is no gate into the parking lot, though the parking lot is well lit. Access into the hotel building is through the lobby and a couple of side entrances which require guest key card access after dark.

-----​ 
After finishing his tests, Saro pulls out his baliset from the mess in the corner where he keeps his things. He starts strumming softly and singing an old Terran song.

"Oh, the shark has pretty teeth dear
And he shows ’em, pearly white
Just a jack knife has Macheath dear
And he keeps it way out of sight

"When that shark bites with his teeth, dear
Scarlet billows begin to spread
Fancy gloves though has Macheath dear
So there’s never, never a trace of red

"On the sidewalk, one Sunday morning
Lies a body, oozin’ life
Someone’s sneaking ’round the corner
Could that someone be Mack the Knife?

"From a tugboat, on the river going slow
A cement bag is dropping on down
You know that cement is for the weight dear
You can make a large bet Mackie’s back in town"

After the song he puts the baliset away and goes to sleep.

-----​ 
Swann wedges a chair under the doorknob of the suite’s main entrance, and sleeps with his snub pistol and auto pistol loaded and within easy reach.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Love watching you and your fellow players and their Gunboat Diplomacy. Do you think it's because T20 combat is so deadly that they resort to talking things through first and then intimidation before a shot is fired?


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Love watching you and your fellow players and their Gunboat Diplomacy. Do you think it's because T20 combat is so deadly that they resort to talking things through first and then intimidation before a shot is fired?



Thanks. And yes, I do think the lethality of combat -- as well as the consequences of dealing with authorities -- causes us to be a little more careful than in, say, D&D or even Cyberpunk (another scifi game system I've played extensively in which players tend to shoot first and think about consequences afterwards). Of course, that gets us into a bit of a problem in a later adventure.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXI*​ 
*Date: 124-993*
*Place: Kingan, King George's Land, Alief*

In the morning, Vasilii places a call to the King Sour Bottling Plant in Kingan and arranges a 10 a.m. tour. Arranging the tour ends up being pretty easy once Vasilii communicates that he is from offworld and might be interested in exporting some of the soda. Vasilii is quickly passed onto John Gibson, the VP of the plant who offers to give the tour himself.

Arriving at the plant, the foursome is met by John Gibson, a large, balding, and very cheerful fellow with a penchant for expansive gestures. He cheerfully leads the four around the plant and points out various features. The plant produces quite a large number of cans and bottles of King Sour every day, but he points out that the plant could operate on double or triple shifts if there were enough demand.

"In fact," he says, "we were working on double shifts a few months ago in preparation for the government giveaway. The poor guys were working their hearts out, so they really were happy to get that week of vacation from upper management. I know that I appreciated that week off to go visit my family.

"It’s really a shame that this plague and war have started. I’ve heard that our government agents have discovered evidence that Wirral and Coventry created the plague and were about to attack us with dispersal artillery shells and sprayers! It's a good thing that our scientists were able to discover a test so quickly and have some antivirals that work. In any case, I hope that peace comes quickly so that we can really get back to business!"

During the tour, all four members of the crew are looking around to see if there is anything that looks odd or suspicious. Unfortunately, they don’t notice anything. Ian and Swann look for security devices, and note the type and locations of each. They also take note of entrances/exits and the layout of the facility. Ian and Swann note a couple of security cameras near the entrances, but that’s about it. The security appears to be pretty minimal. There are three personnel entrances on the west, south, and east sides, and a loading dock and personnel entrance on the north side. There is a rentacop type security guard at the plant entrance, but they don't notice another guard (at least during the day). The fences are chain-link with barbed wire on top.

Arriving back at his office, John Gibson offers refreshments (King Sour, of course), and then asks, "So, gentlemen. What else can I do for you? Do you think that we can set up a deal to export some of this excellent drink?"

Vasilii sips his refreshment, and smiles at Mr. Gibson. "Quite a nice tour, thank you.

"Now, I think this would be a very nice export item for your country. Do you have production numbers as to what your current output is in relation to consumption? If my company decides to export this item, we’d be looking at approximately 130-260 dtons of product per month."

"What was that? We could easily produce that much King Sour for export. Our plant was built with extra capacity in mind, and we are only running single shifts now anyway."

Vasilii continues in this vein, drawing the VP out as to production numbers, scheduling, quality control, and target dates. After about 10 minutes of this, he glances over at the rest of the party. "I’m sorry, surely this isn’t interesting to you. Step outside and stretch your legs, I’ll be fine here," he says with an absentminded wave towards the door.

Turning back to Mr. Gibson, Vasilii smiles and continues right back into the same information, particularly the quality control procedures, trying to discover if the cans and bottles are stamped or marked in any way with production dates and other information.

"We spot test cans and formula at each step along the process," Mr. Gibson says. "We have never had a problem with dissatisfaction with our product except for a couple of diehards who were convinced that the giveaway product didn’t taste the same as our standard product. I can’t believe that because we automatically stamp our cans with plant IDs and manufacturing dates."

Vasilii tells the VP that he’s interested in samples for his final report. Any will do, but the story he told about the government giveaway had a nice human-interest point of view that would help him sell the product. If he has any of that lot left over, Vasilii would love to have a can or two for the
samples.

"I’m sorry, I’m pretty sure that we don’t have any of the giveaway cans left. We do have some of the case boxes left, and I’d love to give you a case of those. The cans themselves were not any different from the other cans that we produce. Well, except for the manufacturing date. The giveaway cans probably would have been marked something like 993-020 to 993-030."

-----​ 
After Swann, Ian and Saro step outside the office, Swann looks around to make sure no one can overhear them. He steps close to the other two and says in a soft voice, "I have a feeling the government pulled out everything we’re looking for during that ‘vacation’ a few weeks back. Our best bet here is going to be the clinic, and possibly tracking down a can left over from the giveaway."

Gibson’s office is in a sound proofed administrative area towards the front of the building on the ground floor. Ian and Swann wander towards the back of the administrative area and through a door without being stopped. The two spend about 10 minutes just observing the production of the King Sour cans. They don’t see anything noteworthy other than that the workers seem really pretty happy. "Maybe they’re drugging the water supply, too," Swann jokes.

-----​ 
Gibson insists on taking the group out to a nearby restaurant for delicious lunch, ruining Swann’s plans to grab lunch near the clinic so he could observe it. After lunch, Gibson takes the group back to the plant where he loads them down with a case of King Sour case boxes and several cases of free samples of recent manufacture.

In the afternoon, the quartet splits up a bit. Saro drops off Swann and Ian to observe the clinic. Then he and Vasilii go to a nearby park to talk to some pre–teens who are hanging out there.

-----​ 
Swann and Ian notice that there isn’t much in terms of security for the clinic. It’s really just a small storefront type clinic in a strip shopping center. Entering the building from the back looks like it would be relatively simple. There doesn’t seem to be a security guard posted during the day.

Swann says, "Ian, keep a lookout while I try to get a closer look at the clinic’s back door. I’m not going to try to break in, just take a couple of slow walks past, to see what I can see."

"No problem." Ian finds a location where he can watch and not be too conspicuous.

Swann tries to determine what type of locks are on the back of the building. He also looks for any signs of a security system. The clinic’s backside is much like that of the small stores that share the strip shopping center. There is a rolling delivery door and a standard metal door with a peephole but no window. There does appear to be a security camera mounted on a nearby wall to cover both doors. He tries to keep his face turned away from the camera.

Just to be thorough, Swann will take a look at the front door of the clinic, to see what type of locks, alarms, and security it has. The front door is a simple, mostly glass affair with a lock. Inside the door is the standard entry area with another door. There appears to be a security camera trained on the front door inside the entry area. The inside door is considerably more substantial and appears to be a metal door with a good-sized window in it. Swann does notice a door alarm sensor on the top of the outside door, and a keypad in the entry area.

Swann and Ian spend most of the afternoon and early evening observing the clinic. The clinic closes at 1700, and there does not appear to be any security personnel visible. A ground car marked with Switte Security Service does enter the shopping center's parking lot at 1805, circles the building once, and then drives off again. The car returns at 1858 for another circuit.

Saro and Vasilii show up a little after 1900 to take Swann and Ian to a diner for dinner.

-----​ 
Vasilii tries to convince the skateboarding pre-teens to bring him some King Sour soda cans, claiming to be a collector who is willing to pay money for cans from the special promotional giveaway. Most of the kids look kind of skeptical, but a couple run home. They come back with cans of recent manufacture. One comes back with a single, empty can. The kid says that the can is from the giveaway and he saved the can after he drank it.

Vasilii checks the manufacturing date to make sure that the code matches what the plant VP told him. The can’s date is interesting: the manufacturing date is marked as 993-034. Gibson indicated that the giveaway cans should have a date of 993-020 to 993-030. Vasilii remembers that one of Swann’s purloined memos indicate that the entire plant (including management) was given a week of vacation from 993-031 to 993-037, so there shouldn’t have been anyone to manufacture King Sour during that time.

Vasilii then smiles and reaches in his pocket. "Well, young man, you’ve done your best so I’m willing to pay you. If you come across any cans that haven’t been opened I’d really like a couple of those for my collection." Vasilii pulls out a single Imp credit and hands it over to the young man. "If you bring me a can from the giveaway that hasn’t been opened, I’ll give you three more credits for it."

Bobby (the kid with the empty can), says, "Sure! I don’t think that anyone has those cans anymore, but I’ll ask around." As he wanders off, Vasilii can hear him muttering to another boy, "Those guys are weirdoes, but maybe we can find . . . "

Vasilii strolls back to the Amadel with Saro. Pitching his voice low, he sighs and says, "I don’t know if you can do anything with this, but actually paying one kid may convince others that I’m serious. Can you . . . I don’t know, run a swab or something and do a test with any residue inside?"

Saro takes the can. "I’ll see what I can do. There might be some left in the dried up soda that accumulates in the corners but it might be denatured by now."

When they return to the hotel, Vasilii stops at the front counter and converts 10 Imp credits to local currency. He asks for small denominations.

Back in the hotel room Saro opens the can completely, exposing the inside. There is a little bit of dried residue at the bottom of the can, but not much. Taking some of the crusty residue, he tries to dissolve it and analyze it. He looks at the readout with hope in his eyes.

"Another thing we might try is to actually get a viral culture going. I’ll have to think more about it, though. I doubt that we will get enough virus from this can, but if we do get some unopened ones we might lose the virus once they are opened. Actually culturing the vaccine virus shouldn’t be that difficult and we will be able to reproduce the virus and package it for the trip much better. Plus it is an indirect way of knowing if the virus is still alive or not. We might end up raiding a hospital to get the needed supplies after all."

Saro smiles and shakes his head. "I can’t believe I’m talking of raiding hospitals like this. I have to admit this is exciting."

After several hours of analysis, he really can’t conclude much. "Sorry, Vasilii, I can’t make much out of this residue here. I’d be able to tell more with a real lab or even what I have back at the _Bray Keaven_, but because the can has been opened and sitting around for a while, and I don’t have much residue to work with, my conclusions are really limited. I think that whatever was in this can was a little different than the normal King Sour formulation. I’m not sure, but there seems to be some odd protein concentrations in the residue. I think that I’ve subtracted for the effects of dust and other accumulation, but I can’t be sure. Sorry, we still need to find a new can. Well, that and maybe some of that baby formula?"

-----​ 
Later that night Saro and Vasilii drive back to the clinic to pick up Swann and Ian. Saro suggests eating at a diner. He feels like having a beer, and wants to try a local brew.

Swann suggests that they find someplace near the clinic. He wants to get a look at the place at night, after it closes, to see what the overnight security looks like. He tells the others, "I think it will be pretty easy to get inside the clinic and take a look around, see if we can find some vaccine."

"I like that idea," Ian says.

-----​ 
After a mediocre meal (but better than Marine rations), Vasilii suggests a night ride around town. Once inside the moving vehicle, he relays what he’s done so far. "Well team, I’m out of ideas. Perhaps someone else has a plan of action?"

"So, I’ve been thinking who else might have old cans," Saro says. "How about collectors of King Sour memorabilia? If they are anything like their counterparts for other soft drinks, they might have a six pack as a collector’s item. Also, I do not know if there are either virtual or actual markets for private property but if there are we might check there."

He then scratches his head. "I’ve got nothing."

Vasilii smiles at that. "Good idea, Dr. Talbek, I hadn’t thought of that. If I can borrow the portable computer, I’ll search to see if such a market exists here in KGL."

-----​ 
Saro and Vasilii drop Swann and Ian off for more observation. Looking at the shop from the car, Vasilii muses, "Mr. McConnell, you should look on the roof as well. This being such a dry planet, maybe they have roof accesses or vents you could use."

"Hmm," muses Ian. "That’s a very good suggestion. We’ll need to check that out."

During the night observation, Swann and Ian notice there is a ladder in the back of the strip shopping center for access to the roof. The ladder is a couple of shops down from the clinic. The security car returns each hour on the hour, plus or minus 10 minutes each time. Saro and Vasilii return at pick them up at 2200.

-----​ 
"What are we doing tomorrow?" Saro asks as he drives the Amadel back to the hotel.

Swann rubs a hand across his face and says, "Well, I think I can get into the clinic without too much trouble. There’s a camera on the back door. The main concern is does it go to a recorder, or does it go to a security center? If the image just goes to a recorder that only gets checked periodically or as needed, then there shouldn’t be a problem as long as I don't show my face. If the feed goes to a security center, and there’s a dispatcher who can send a guard or notify the police, then we have a problem."

Swann thinks for a while, then continues, somewhat distractedly, almost as if he is thinking out loud. "Once I got inside, there would be the problem of me knowing what I was looking for. That’s more of Doc's area. But Doc also is our only driver, which means we would have to consider: Is it worth taking him along for the B&E, or does he stay behind the wheel so we can make a fast getaway if needed?"

-----​ 
After casing the clinic in the strip shopping center, Vasilii, Saro, Swann, and Ian return to the McClure Kingan Hotel to decide their next moves.

While Swann and Ian discuss and plan a possible attempt to enter the clinic, Vasilii and Saro poke around on the KGL computer net to see if there are any virtual markets for King Sour memorabilia. They quickly find a virtual auction marketplace called the King’s Market. And, interestingly enough, there is an auction category for King Sour Memorabilia. In the category, there are various King Sour products and items for sale including 11 cases of "Official Government Giveaway King Sour Soda L@@K!!!!" Most of the cases are being sold by people in cities elsewhere in KGL. Two of the cases are being sold by people in Kingan. The auction for one case (sold by a SingerBlack) ends tomorrow at 1400 hours. The current high bid is 23.13 KGLP. The second auction (sold by a RickEckels) ends in three days (125-993) at 1700 hours. The current high bid is 12.67 KGLP. They know a case of King Sour Soda regularly retails for about 8 KGLP, based upon their previous shopping trip.

Vasilii looks at the auction info and speaks up for the group. "I think we should look at these. Assuming these are legitimate, this could be an easy fix." Looking at Ian, Vasilii asks, "How long do you think you need to prepare for your end? I’m thinking of bidding on both of these in the hope that one will be legitimate."

Ian replies, "I agree that we should wait to see how the auction pans out. That would be, as you said, an easy fix to our problem. Swan and I can continue to work on the clinic plan just in case."

Swann says, "Yeah, I’d like to have time to study the clinic a little more. By the time the second auction ends in, what was it, three days?, that should give us enough time to know how we want to proceed with the clinic, if we still need to."

Vasilii logs into The King’s Market, creates an account, and places bids for each auction. The one ending tomorrow gets a bid of 25 KGLP and the one ending in three days receives a bid of 18 KGLP. In each bid post, Vasilii requests verification of the manufacturing date for the case.

Saro gets out his baliset, and starts singing and playing.

After making his bids, Vasilii calls the front desk and asks about long distance communications. His story is that he wants to check on the group’s transportation. The front desk staff assures Vasilii that the hotel provides voice and data communication to anywhere on planet ("rates available on the rate card in your room, or you may use your calling card, sir"). Messages offplanet or visual communications are available from the business center.

-----​ 
At around 2330, the group hears a discrete knock at the door. Swann and Ian tense a bit, and make sure their pistols are within easy reach. Saro stops his playing and singing, and looks around a bit nervously. Vasilii checks to make sure that Ian and Swann are ready, and then goes to answer the door. A young gentleman in the uniform of the hotel's front desk staff stands at the doorway.

"Sir? Please pardon my interruption."

"Yes, what is it?"

"Ummm, our guests in the adjoining room have requested that your party stop, ummm, singing at this late hour. I can offer the use of one of our conference rooms if you would like to sing at this time."

"Ah, thank you. I will direct my assistant to use the conference room if he wishes to continue singing at this time. Good night."

"Very good sir. Good night."

After the door closes, Swann unsuccessfully tries to keep a smile off his face. He looks at the others and says, "Maybe they would prefer Doc go outside and play his Vargr power ballads while baying at the moon."


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Under construction.*


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXII*​ 
*Date: 124-993*
*Place: Medway, Bromley, Alief*

In the morning, the crew gets the _Bray Keaven_ ready for the most difficult of the three rescues. The Boise family is holed up on the top floors of the Ariska Tower in downtown Medway. The tower does have a flat roof, but it is one of the older towers, so there are several towers in close proximity which are taller. The _Bray Keaven_ can hover above the roof of the tower, but landing is not advised. There is a traffic circle/park about 500 meters away from the base of the tower which could serve as a dandy landing spot. The winds today are fairly strong, but at least they are relatively steady.

-----​ 
Marcus flies the _Bray Keaven_ towards the center of Medway. As the far trader approaches the city center, the bridge crew notes the destruction out of the cockpit windows. A number of buildings have apparently been on fire and are either piles of rubble or skeletons/shells of their former selves. Vehicles and bodies line the streets.

-----​ 
Emile contacts the Boise family while en route: "This is the _Bray Keaven_. May I speak to the head of the Boise family please."

"Eddie Boise here. Are you on your way?"

"Yes. Please assemble your family just inside the roof exit on the north side."

"We’ll be waiting. Thank God you’re on your way. I think that there is some people on the lower levels who are trying to get past my barricades a few floors below us."

-----​ 
The traffic circle is on the way to Ariska Tower. There are vehicles and bodies scattered throughout the circle, but landing there would still be relatively easy (if necessary).

Once past the traffic circle, Marcus guides the _Bray Keaven_ slowly towards the tower. The far trader, never a particularly agile vessel, feels particularly sluggish and ungainly in the strong wind and tight quarters.

"Martha, hop on the secondary controls," Marcus said, his eyes focused on his instrumentation. "Just in case I need some help keeping her steady." Over the ship’s comm, he says, "Emile, you and Darishun should be able to get the family aboard. Let me know as soon as you have the hatch secured."

Martha settles into the secondary control station, configuring the board to her recorded profile. Tactical displays are replaced with more defined schematics, meters indicating system performance, and various touch controls.

-----​ 
"Roger that, Captain," says Vargas as he finishes pulling on his NBC suit over his cloth body armor. After he’s fully covered, the former Scout checks both his auto pistol and shotgun — just in case.

-----​ 
Darishun is in the cargo hold already. He is in his tailored vacc suit (since nothing else fits) and has his cloth armor over it. He does not have his rifle.

-----​ 
Rechecking his instrumentation as he slows the lumbering craft to a hover over the tower and settles it down, the captain quips, "This is where the fun begins."

"Aye, aye, Cap’n," Martha mutters under her breath as she adjusts her sensor array to the more confined area, patching in weather satellite input to help her predict upcoming wind surges.

With Marcus at the helm and Martha on sensors, the _Bray Keaven_ hovers delicately over the roof of the Ariska Tower. The winds are strong, but with Marcus’ experienced hands at the helm and Martha using the ship’s sensors and the Bromlian weather net, the _Bray Keaven_ manages to achieve a fairly steady hover. At least, for now.

_-----_

Emile suits up and goes to join Darishun in the cargo bay. Across Emile’s back is his shotgun, and at his waist is his autopistol. The massive sophont raises a cocked head at the weapons, but doesn’t say anything as he grabs four biohazard suits. Emile keys the rear cargo door, and the two gingerly descend the cargo ramp. At the end of the ramp, Emile looks at Darishun briefly, grins, and jumps the 10 or so centimeters to the roof. Darishun follows momentarily, and the two head for the roof top exit, about 15 meters away, where Eddie Boise indicated they’d be waiting.

Suddenly, the door flies open and a woman in her mid 30s comes barreling out, light brown hair flying. Her left hand has a solid grasp on the hand of a 9–year–old boy, and the right hand clutches a toddler to her chest. The three skid to a halt as they come face to face with the Virushi.

Beyond them, framed by the door, a man stands firing a shotgun at a downward angle, presumably down the stairs at a hidden assailant. After he fires, he jumps through the door and slams it shut. He spares a glance at his family and then turns to face the door.

Darishun drops the biohazard suits and calmly says, "Mrs. Boise? We’re here to help. Please come with me, and we will get you onboard the Bray Keaven as quickly as possible." The massive sophont then half gestures, half pushes them past him, interposes his bulk between the three and the roof top door, and hurries them towards the cargo ramp.

Meanwhile, the man (presumably Eddie Boise) is backing up with his shotgun raised towards the door. He yells, "They’re crazy. They broke through the barriers!"

Vargas calmly, but deliberately, reaches over his shoulder for his shotgun, works the action, and draws a bead on the door to the roof. Allowing Eddie to get ahead of him and nearer the ship, Vargas begins to drop back toward the ramp. "This will serve as your final boarding call. All aboard for immediate dust off and points elsewhere."

-----​ 
"Dammit," Argent curses as he struggles to keep the ship steady. "Emile, what’s the holdup down there?"

"Language Captain, language. Looks like we’ve got in-bounds," replies the former Scout.

A wry grin crosses Marcus’ features at Vargas’ comment. "Well, we’re going to get the casualties we don’t need," he replies. "Maybe we need to think about adding a remotely fired anti-personnel gun to this baby."

-----​ 
Darishun hurries the woman and two children towards the cargo ramp. The Virushi quickly picks up the boy and places him on the ramp saying, "Please go up the ramp, and sit in one of the chairs as quickly as possible." The boy scampers up the ramp and enters the cargo hold.

-----​ 
On the bridge, Marcus is doing his best to keep the _Bray Keaven_ steady in the strong winds whipping through the downtown skyscrapers. Martha, monitoring her sensors, detects what will probably be a strong headwind gust, and yells a warning. Though Marcus is momentarily distracted by the action viewable on his rear sector monitor, Martha’s warning allows the ex–Navy/Scout to avoid having the cargo ramp strike Darishun and the woman as the gust hits the far trader.


Unfortunately, the gust is stronger than expected and has a downward burst element to it, and the maneuver to avoid Darishun, the woman, and the small child results in the ship’s rear starboard side striking the roof top while the _Bray Keaven_ is pushed down the side of the building.



Fortunately, Marcus remembers the boy who has already boarded and manages to keep the ship with its nose at a slight downward angle to avoid having the child tumble out the rear cargo door.



Martha worriedly checks the cargo bay monitors and sees a still lump near the front of the cargo bay that is probably the boy. She closes the cargo ramp for the time being to make sure the boy doesn’t tumble out in any upcoming maneuvers.



Marcus struggles for control, achieves it, and starts to raise the far trader back towards the rooftop.



-----​ 
Darishun barely manages to pull the woman and the toddler away from the cargo ramp before the gust picks up the _Bray Keaven_, smashes its rear starboard side into the rooftop, and sends the far trader down the side of the building. He spares a quick glance towards the roof top door and makes sure that he is between the woman and the door.

The door suddenly bursts open, and three men charge out the door.

The first man looks like a somewhat shaved Ursa–human cross and carries a large maul of some sort. He knocks the door open and steps to the left.

The second man is a wild–eyed looking fellow who has several open sores and has blood dribbling from his mouth who immediately charges Eddie. He is armed with a knife.

The third man has a sickly white pallor and starts raising an autopistol as soon as he comes through the door.

Eddie Boise fires at the knife wielder with his shotgun. The shot strikes him straight in the chest, and the knife wielder goes down.

Vargas snaps the shotgun up to firing position, its barrel pointed at the third man. Shouting to be heard over the wind and through the suit, he yells, "Who's next?"

The third man is moving forward. The pistol is in the man’s right hand, and he is raising the pistol. Once it is raised, it will probably be aimed at Eddie Boise.

Vargas fires at the pistol wielder. Unfortunately, the shot just barely misses the pistol wielder. The pistol wielder fires at Eddie Boise, striking him in the shoulder. Eddie is significantly hurt, but still up.

Maul Man closes on Emile and swings a maul that looks awfully big at such a close range. Emile tries to dodge right, but the maul catches him on his left side. The cloth armor absorbs quite a bit of the damage, but the strength of the blow still staggers the ex–Scout, who stumbles to the right a bit before righting himself.

Seeing that Eddie and Emile have been attacked, Darishun turns his head around to the woman and says, "Ma’am, would you please excuse me for a moment? Please wait right here, and I will be right back."

Darishun, shaking his head sadly, then charges in between Maul Man and the stumbling ex-Scout.

-----​ 
On board the _Bray Keaven_, Marcus is busily piloting the far trader back to the rooftop. The far trader feels a little off in the heavy wind, but manageable. Once the ship reaches rooftop level again, Marcus carefully starts to put the ship back into position. The woman and the toddler are a little close, but there should be enough room to extend the ramp.

Martha is still trying to help Marcus with by using the sensors but also has a worried eye on the probably unconscious (or dead) boy in the cargo bay.

Hating to leave Marcus unattended, Martha continues to monitor the winds via sensors and the WeatherNet. She also steals a quick glance to note if the ship’s weapons might be of some use next round in ending the conflict outside through intimidation. In the back of her mind, she wishes she knew more about medicine, so that she could use the monitoring capacities of sensors in the anti-hijack system to determine the boy's health status. But since she doesn’t, she feels driven to end the conflict sooner rather than later, so that someone can attend to the boy.

Argent figures firing the lasers is out of the question, since the blast radius would be meters in diameter; one shot would kill everyone on the rooftop. "I want a gauss rifle on a drop down turret mounted as soon as we get back home," the captain announces, feeling about as helpless as he could be at this point.

"Martha, I hate to do this, but you probably need to get back there when I lower the ramp," Marcus adds. "And take a sidearm. I’ll manage as best I can here."

Marcus fights to bring the _Bray Keaven_ back to where it originally was without running into anything (or anyone). The positioning is tricky, but the winds seem to be improving a bit.

Martha grabs the latest information from the weather net and compares it with her sensor readings, continuing to help Marcus. When Marcus makes his suggestion, she is torn, and her hand goes towards the chair strap release.

-----​ 
On the rooftop, Eddie fires his shotgun at the pistol wielder but misses due to his the pain in his shoulder.

The pistol wielder returns fire but only achieves a grazing hit on Eddie’s leg.

Vargas chambers and fires a second load of buckshot at Maul Man. Unfortunately, the blow on his left side smarts, and his aim is off enough to miss Maul Man again.

Not noticeably intimidated by the massive sophont, Maul Man swings at Darishun. The blow connects but has no apparent effect due to Darishun’s layered armor.

Darishun, his massive head shaking sadly, turns slightly to whip his tail around and connects squarely with Maul Man’s middle. Maul Man is thrown backwards into some air filtration equipment with a loud crash and lies still.

-----​ 
"Captain," Martha says, "Begging your pardon, but I’m of better assistance here. It’ll take me more time to don a suit than it’ll take for any of the wounded to bleed out before I can get there. Is there any way we can position this so you can fire a shot or two from the ship’s lasers and end this, without putting anyone else in danger? Maybe you don’t have to kill them, just scare them a hell of a lot." She clicks open the safety harness and begins to move out of her seat.

"Yeah, I figured you’d bring logic into this," Marcus replies wryly as he brings the starboard side of the ship to bear on the melee. "We’re probably going to take out a five meter area with this thing, so we can’t actually fire on the group without killing everyone there. Maybe on the staircase door? Do you know if there’s an elevator shaft attached to it?"

Martha quickly runs a densitometer reading on the stairwell, to determine if there’s an elevator shaft attached to it.

-----​ 
Eddie fires his shotgun again at the pistol wielder. Again, due to the pain in his shoulder, he misses.

The pistol wielder returns fire, missing Eddie.

Vargas switches targets and fires upon the pistol wielder. The pistol wielder catches a chest full of buckshot and goes down.

Darishun, seeing that all of the assailants are down, briefly checks Eddie's wound and then proceeds to check the three assailants. He reports (over the comm and suit speakers), "I’m afraid that they are either all dead or dying. They appear to be suffering from AHV also."

-----​ 
On the bridge, Marcus and Martha breathe a sigh of relief as the assailants go down. They abort their plan to use the shipboard lasers on the building, and work on getting the _Bray Keaven_ into position.

It takes several attempts (and they have a few close calls), but they manage to get the ungainly far trader into position and lower the ramp.

Vargas guides Eddie Boise, the woman, and the toddler up the ramp. Darishun brings up the rear. As soon as they are all onboard, Marcus raises the ramp and immediately takes the _Bray Keaven_ straight up to get clear of the buildings.

Darishun, after having applied a topical cleaner to his hands, worriedly checks the unconscious boy. "The boy is alive, but he will need prompt medical attention. I can stabilize him, but we had best get him to a medical facility as soon as possible."

Eddie is profuse in his thanks. He explains that he had set up barricades, and there were four crazy men who were trying to get through them and onto the Bray Keaven. Somehow, they found out that the _Bray Keaven_ was coming to rescue his family.

Darishun and Emile get the family into biohazard suits as best as they can, except for the boy, whom Darishun decides it is unwise to move.

-----​ 
The trip back is relatively uneventful except that the _Bray Keaven_ feels noticeably sluggish and there appears to be minor but significant drag coming from the starboard rear of the far trader.

Martha calls ahead to the base, and asks for a visual confirmation of the reasons for the drag experienced before bringing the ship into the reception site. She’s worried that somehow they picked up a hitchhiker, though she can’t imagine anything outside of a vehicle being large enough to cause that kind of drag, and would like to avoid contaminating the site if that’s the case. (Her lack of good sleep has made her a bit paranoid at times, and this is one of those symptoms.)

As per standard procedure, a pair of Bromlian fighters meets the _Bray Keaven_ coming down from the upper reaches. With Martha’s request, they do a quick visual inspection and report that the starboard rear corner of the far trader appears a little damaged. The corner appears to have been buckled forward a bit, which would account for the drag.

Marcus brings the merchant ship into a smooth landing at the reception site, and Bromlian medical personnel immediately swarm aboard to take the family off.

-----​ 
The crew then spends some time properly decontaminating the ship as well as Emile’s and Darishun’s gear before returning to the landing area at the Groves Airport. Argent intends for the crew to first take a quick, but well deserved break for lunch. But Martha unbuckles herself from the seat and almost sprints to the airlock, ignoring Marcus’ suggestion that they stop for lunch first. Bemused, Marcus follows Martha down the airlock stairs and down the side of the _Bray Keaven_ to inspect the damage to the starboard rear of the far trader.

Martha cranes her neck and squints, trying to inspect as much of the damage as possible from the ground. The damage does look to be significant, but not deadly. The corner has been crumbled and buckled as reported, creating a bit of drag. The jump grid is damaged as well, but Martha can’t tell if the damage is enough to be a serious concern, though since the jump drives are a little overdue for maintenance anyway, she doesn’t like the odds. Marcus does convince her to delay a closer inspection until after lunch.

While the other two are doing a preliminary inspection, Darishun treats Vargas’ wounds.

-----​ 
"We probably need to call it a day on pickups," Marcus mentions over lunch. "The ship felt like it was dragging on the starboard quarter, and I bet kissing the high rise did a little more damage than we initially suspected.

"Good work today, you three."

Vargas breathes a sigh of relief and then addresses Argent. "Hey Boss, I’m going to look in on Rusti and then crash for a little while. Big day getting shot and all. Call me if you need me." The Scout gives a little nod before leaving.

-----​ 
Marcus goes with Martha to inspect the damage after lunch while Darishun busily preps the cargo bay for another run, just in case.

Marcus and Martha borrow a cherry picker from the airport’s equipment and get a closer look. Martha thinks that she can repair the damage given a few days of work, the supplies on board, a crane, and a few hundred kilos of tungstanium alloy (which she doesn’t have, but the Bromlians should have). The ship probably can jump successfully with the damaged corner, but there is a slight risk with the jump drive overdue for maintenance.

Luckily, an internal inspection doesn’t reveal any visible hull breaches, and the drives aren’t damaged (though it was close).

After some modeling, Marcus and Martha guess that the ship will handle about 5–10% worse in the atmosphere until the damage is repaired.

-----​ 
Vargas gets up in time to clean his shotgun, attend to Rusti, and then heads for dinner/planning session, in that order.

Meanwhile, Martha does not rest until she's run a full diagnostic and assessed the damage. Once she’s determined what will be necessary to repair her ship, she’ll inform Marcus of the resources (both materials and time) necessary to repair the ship, including the request for appropriate alloys or at least those that are capable of being produced at this TL, with the local facilities. Then she lays out her repair plan, asking for input from Marcus on other scheduled events and his thoughts on repair priority, so that she can most effectively address the needs of the ship. Vargas assists Martha as he is able.

Marcus spends the evening relaxing in the ship, catching up on any datawork that needs to be done and surfing between various vid channels that he can pick up on the ship’s comm equipment. The entertainment channels are fairly diverting, but the news channels (and news programs) are pretty sick with alternating human interest stories, jingoistic pieces for/against KGL (depending on the station), and various conspiracy theories (either KGL created the virus or the virus is part of a secret plot from offworld).

He decides that the next day should be spent on the ground — the rooftop scene was enough trouble for two days.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Great stuff!


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Great stuff!



Thanks.

There is more exciting action coming soon.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Nothing to see here. Keep moving.​


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXIII*​ 
*Date: 125-993*
*Place: Kingan, King George's Land, Alief*

In the morning, Vasilii checks the auction and finds the bids stand at 24.25 KGLP for the first case and 14.45 KGLP for the second case. By noon, JoeBob35 has outbid Vasilii for the first case, and the current winning bid stands at 25.50 KGLP.

"Hmm, so he wants to nudge it, eh?" Vasilii places a bid of 30 KGLP for the case.

-----​ 
After lunch, Saro gives Ian and Swann a ride to the clinic for them to continue their surveillance.

Swann talks to Ian on the ride over to the clinic. "Let’s find a different vantage point from which to observe today. I don't want anyone to pick up on a pattern, and maybe get suspicious. When we first get there, we should take some time, do some shopping, maybe pick up some souvenirs for the Captain, Martha, and the others. And look for a new place to observe the clinic from.

"After it gets dark and the clinic closes, there are two things I want to try. First, get on the roof and look for a way in up there. Second, I’m tempted to tamper with that camera we saw behind the building, to see if we get an immediate response from the security company or the police. But I’m worried that even if that camera is only recording overnight, and the tapes won’t be looked at until later, we might still create some suspicion."

Saro makes sure he knows when he needs to pick up Swann and Ian again. "Guys, I’d rather not use the comms if we don’t have to, but if you do, remember . . . " he looks around. "Mark Middleston," he whispers. "See you guys in a bit and good luck."

Saro then drives back to the hotel and joins Vasilii.

-----​ 
Vasilii monitors the auction closely the rest of the day. About an hour before the auction closes, he receives an email note from the seller, SingerBlack, saying that the case is sealed, so SingerBlack can’t verify the manufacturing date. But SingerBlack claims that he/she got the case from his/her mother (who hates King Sour), and she got it during the giveaway. The auction listing does have a picture, and the case box is one of the giveaway boxes.

Vasilii’s close monitoring of the auction pays off, and he wins the auction at 37.25 KGLP. At 1437, Vasilii receives an email from SingerBlack inquiring about how he/she should ship the case. Surface shipping will be 15 KGLP. Air courier shipping will be 35 KGLP.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, near the clinic, Swann and Ian continue their surveillance, but do vary their routine to include some shopping and picking up of souvenirs. Swann buys some tacky shirts for Marcus, Emile, and Martha. He also manages to find a small, very overstuffed, plush shierrhino with which to tease Darishun.

The clinic appears to have eight staff members: three office types, three nurses, and two doctors. There is a moderate amount of traffic, but there aren’t scores of people waiting to get into the clinic.

Around 1330 or so, Swann notices a couple of scruffy looking men in their late teens or early 20s trying to look casual while their heads dart about rather nervously. Swann’s experienced eye marks them as a couple of amateurs casing a place and points them out to Ian. Ian and Swann watch the pair as they seem to be casing the clinic.

As Swann and Ian watch the pair, Swann says, "These frellin’ amateurs are gonna frell things up for the rest of us. I’m tempted to call the police myself and report them. Anonymously, of course."

Swann will continue to watch the pair. The longer they stay around, the better the idea of calling the police sounds. He tells Ian, "If those two stick around once the clinic closes, I’m calling the police. We don’t need them frellin’ up our break–in by increasing the security presence.

"I’d suggest we try scaring them away ourselves, but then they’d be able to identify us and might turn us in later. And there’s always the chance they might unwisely think they could take us, and put up a fight. That might attract even more attention."

Ian replies. "Yeah, we could report ’em. Another option would be to let them do the initial break-in, and then we follow them in a minute later, incapacitate them, and get what we came for. Only problem with that plan is, they may not be as sophisticated with the security system as we would try to be, thus we wouldn’t have as much time to ‘shop.’

"Reporting them would be the better option, I think. Hey, ain’t we suppose to have coffee and donuts during a stake-out?"

Swann laughs. "We are. You were supposed to buy them."

-----​ 
Back at the hotel, Saro spends the day basically glued to the news vid channels and surfing the networks on his laptop. The military action in Wirral and Coventry is basically over. The plague, invasion, and collapse of any real order has allowed KGL to declare that Wirral and Coventry are now protected territories of KGL, and KGL is providing aid to its newest citizens who have welcomed the troops with open arms.

The KGL Ministry of Health has declared that KGL researchers are very close to developing a vaccine for AHV, and they were aided by defecting researchers from Wirral who admitted that they participated in a black ops program to produce the virus in the first place, but had a change of heart. The ministry also declares that there have still been minimal cases of AHV in KGL due to the ministry’s efforts.

He tells Vasilii: "KGL has their Ministry of Information working overtime. It seems they are blaming Wirral for this mess. I am starting to get the feeling that if a vaccine could be taken as evidence of KGL’s involvement, things could get really sticky for us."

Vasilii returns SingerBlack’s email, telling him that he is in the same city and can pick up the case himself to save shipping. He asks if they can conclude the deal today, since his schedule for the next few days is very busy. He states that he’ll be at the street corner one block away from the clinic later in the afternoon, could they meet there?

SingerBlack doesn’t check his email until 1700, so meeting in the afternoon is out. Vasilii and SingerBlack agree to meet around 1900 at a cafe a couple of blocks away from the clinic.

Once the exchange is set, Vasilii calls Swann on their communicators. He tell Swann that he’s ‘done’ and would like his and Ian’s help on a small matter. They agree that Swann and Ian will wander over to the cafe around 1845 to cover the exchange.

In the hotel parking lot, Vasilii will open up one of the cases of King Sour that the factory VP gave him carefully along a flap. Saro watches him. "Oh. Are you planning on placing the giveaway cans in this case or something along those lines?"

"You got it," Vasilii replies.

-----​ 
The clinic closes a little after 1700, and the pair of scruffy men is still hanging around. At 1730, Swann places a call to the Kingan Constabulary and reports two suspicious men hanging around the clinic. He doesn’t give his name, saying he fears possible retribution. He does say he works in a store across the street from the clinic and that he has noticed these two men watching the clinic all afternoon.

The operator is a little peeved, but understanding that Swann doesn’t want to leave his name. After getting a detailed description of the two men and their behavior, she says that the Constabulary will be sending out a patrol right away. She thanks Swann for his report and adds that one of the other public clinics and several doctors’ offices have been broken into over the last few days. The Constabulary doesn’t have a set pattern or a set of suspects (until now), but they suspect that there are "enemies of the state out to see if our beloved country has a vaccine for the terrible plague." Alarms start going off in Swann’s head. He hangs up and returns to where Ian is still watching the clinic and the two young men.

About three minutes later, two Constabulary hovercrafts roar down the road, and four constables leap out, thoroughly surprising the two scruffy men. As the hovercrafts come roaring up, Swann says to Ian in a low voice, "Damn, that was a fast response time. Too fast."

The action is a bit hard to see from Swann’s and Ian’s vantage point, but there seems to be a bit of excitement when the constables find what looks like a blowtorch and a crowbar underneath the men’s long coats. Thirty minutes later, the Constabulary hovercrafts roar off with the two scruffy men inside.

The security patrol apparently also was called, and the patrol car comes by at 1735, stays until the Constabulary goes away, and returns at 1835. As the rentacop drives away the second time, Swann slaps Ian on the back and says, "Too late for that coffee and donuts. He’s gonna get ’em all. Let’s go grab a bite with ‘Mr. Matahara’ and ‘Mark.’ "

-----​ 
Swann and Ian wander over the cafe, get a table, and order something to eat while waiting for Vasilii and Saro to show up. Vasilii and Saro arrive at the café and briefly stop to tell Swann and Ian about the exchange. Then they wait for SingerBlack.

SingerBlack ends up being a youngish man who rides up on a bicycle with the case in a front basket. Vasilii inspects the case, which does have the production date as earlier indicated, and the case is sealed. Vasilii pays SingerBlack who goes on his way.

Swann says to Ian in a low voice, "I bet he spends the money on comic books and role-playing game supplements."

The four return to the Amadel in the parking lot. Vasilii opens the trunk. He exchanges the cans of the giveaway King Sour with the ones the VP gave them, holding out two cans at random and putting regular cans in their place. He then tries to reseal the case so it appears not to have been tampered with. Next he unfolds one of the empty giveaway cases and loads it up with the other cans, remembering where he places the two giveaway sodas. Last, he takes the original giveaway case and disposes of it in a convenient dumpster.

As Vasilii works, Swann tells him and Saro about the pair of young men who were also watching the clinic. "Damn, who knows if those guys were just after the vaccine themselves because of need," the doctor says. "This might be very risky, but I feel bad for them. Is there any way we can figure out who they were without exposing ourselves too much?"

When Swann mentions what the Constabulary operator said about "enemies of the state," alarms start going off in Vasilii’s head.

"At least it is good to be warned that the authorities suspect foreign interests like us are after the vaccine," Saro says. "If these cans have the vaccine we should think about leaving soon. Things are heating up a bit more."

When finished with the soda can switch, Vasilii says, "Gentlemen, let the good Doctor test these while you let the excitement die down. If this pans out, we can load our gear and be out of this town by sunup.

"Or if this does work out, do you still want to try the clinic? We could double our chance of satisfying our client, or risk losing it all."

Swann says, "Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. If this soda contains what we need, then we can get out of here tomorrow. If not, it won’t hurt to leave the clinic alone for a night, let the situation settle down."

-----​ 
The foursome returns to the hotel. Vasilii leaves the ‘giveaway’ case (containing two actual giveaway cans and eight regular cans of soda) in the trunk and takes the ‘regular’ case (containing eight giveaway cans and two regular cans of soda) up to the room as if they had been to the market. He then opens the case and gives Saro a can of the giveaway soda for testing.

Saro sits with the molecular analyzer. He is looking primarily for signs of a virus, essentially a genetic sequence and maybe a protein or sphingolipid envelope, or a simpler protein antigen. An antibody would be less likely because of the rigors of the GI system and the impossibility of absorbing it in the gut, but he keeps an eye out for something in that vein anyway.

"Gentlemen, if this works out I suggest we abort the clinic operation," Saro says. "It was a blind operation anyway and if we can get an active vaccine from this can we should be close to set."

In order to get a good comparison Saro takes the molecular signature from a regular sample of King Sour and puts it side by side with the giveaway sample’s signature. He tries to identify, to the best of his abilities, anything that is different in the signatures.

-----​ 
Ian, Swann, and Vasilii watch the vid channels and surf the local net while Saro works. The local news does report the capture of the two scruffy men. Initial police statements indicate that the men are implicated in a couple of the other break–ins, but not all. The newscasters want to claim that the men are part of some foreign or imperial conspiracy, but the police seem to think that the men might just be trying to find some narcotics.

-----​ 
Around 2307, Ian takes a little stroll down to the lobby and around the grounds of the hotel. While he is walking across the lobby to the front doors, he spies a dark haired man in his 30s who seems to be waiting for someone. What strikes Ian as odd is that the man is facing the elevators, spots Ian, and then seems to be assiduously *not* looking in Ian’s direction as the ex–Marine crosses the lobby and heads out the front door.

Outside, Ian doesn’t spot any obvious surveillance, though he finds the Sweet Crust Donuts truck parked off by itself to be a little incongruous in the business–class hotel parking lot, particularly when it has a clear line of sight to the Amadel and is about 30 m away.

When Ian returns to the lobby, the dark haired man is still apparently waiting for someone. He glances up at Ian again, but this time, he goes back to reading a magazine of some sort. Ian dismisses his next thought as pure tired paranoia, but he still gets the feeling that the man is watching Ian enter the elevator out of the corner of his eye.

-----​ 
After Ian returns to the room and reports his suspicions, Swann turns on the radio and TV, turns up the volume to a loud levels, calls the others together, and says in a soft voice, "It appears we are under observation. I don’t know if we have caught someone’s attention because of our actions, or if this is standard procedure for people from outside the country. We should also assume the room, and probably the car, are bugged. Be very careful what you say and where you say it from now on. If we are talking in the room, make sure the radio and TV are on with the volume turned way up. And get very close to the person to whom you are speaking, and speak softly, as I am now."

-----​ 
Saro spends most of the night working. His testing and analysis quickly reveal that the contents of the first giveaway can is ever so slightly different in composition than the regular King Sour soda. There appears to be a small but significant concentration of large (on a molecular level) protein particles identical to the fragments that he found in the opened can that Vasilii purchased from the boy.

The next several hours are very frustrating as Saro runs into the limitations of a field setup. He takes a quick nap at 0300 and gets back to work.

Very close to the crack of dawn, a very tired Saro manages to make a key discovery. The protein particles appear to be a casing or envelope of some sort. Within the protein casing appears to be virus spores that are a very close cousin of AHV. It's hard to tell at this stage (and with such little analysis), but there seem to be a few key differences in the genetic sequence of this virus and AHV. Saro is too tired and limited to discover more, but he excitedly wakes up the rest of the group.

Saro turns on the radio and TV. He looks tired but he is smiling. "Gentlemen, there are good indications that we have what we came here for. There are indeed signs of a vaccine in the giveaway cans. I think we should plan to return so that this can be confirmed and if it is, we can begin production as soon as possible. I need a bit of sleep but maybe you can all start thinking about how to get back since I'm a bit nervous about getting the cans over the border. Let me know what you think, but I need some sleep right now."

Vasilii listens to the Doctor and smiles. "That's great." He then says in hushed tones, "I have some ideas about getting the item home, but I need some questions answered. The first ones are for the Doctor. How long can the vaccine survive once the contents of the can have been exposed to air? How long can it survive in a person before you can no longer extract a usable sample? If we drink the giveaway sodas, could you extract the vaccine from our bloodstreams once we crossed the border? If so, how long of a time window are we looking at before the vaccine could no longer be salvaged?"

To Vasilii’s questions, Saro replies, "Frankly, I don’t know. Assuming that the vaccine virus has to be present in a body for some time before the body manufactures the appropriate antibodies (which probably eventually kill off the vaccine virus), it may be possible to harvest some of the virus from our blood if we drink the soda. On the other hand, we don’t know how many cans of soda constitute a dose of the vaccine. And, there is a chance that the virus disappears quickly from the blood.

"I don’t know about how long the vaccine stays viable once exposed to the air. Obviously, a few months of exposure is too much, based on the opened can that you purchased, but beyond that, I can’t tell offhand."

Glancing at Ian and Swann, Vasilii continues, "If we can’t hide the vaccine in our bodies, can you find a place to secret a couple of cans in the Amadel? I should think two would be enough," with a requesting glance to Saro, who nods. "With the Doctor using one can for testing and you hiding a couple, I’ll try another method with a couple and then we’ll risk the final ones going over the border ‘above board.’

Vasilii explains that his "other method" involves express shipping two cans via a parcel delivery service to Darishun back in Bromley. The hotel’s services guide states that package delivery services are available from the business center, but doesn’t have any more information.

-----​ 
While Saro gets some sleep, Ian and Vasilii head down to the hotel restaurant to get breakfast and for a quick reconnaissance. Swann stays behind (ordering room service) in order to guard Saro. The dark haired man is gone, but an attractive, shorthaired blonde in her 20s is sitting near where he was. She appears to be reading a newspaper of some sort, but does glance up as Ian and Vasilii exit the elevator.

After a quick breakfast, Ian and Vasilii take a short walk around the grounds. The Sweet Crust Donuts truck is still where it was last night.

When Ian and Vasilii return to the lobby, the attractive blonde is still reading the paper. They return to the room to formulate a plan.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXIV*​
*Date: 126-993*
*Place: Kingan, King George's Land, Alief*​
Back in the hotel room, Ian shares an idea with the group. "Why don’t we buy some screw–top bottles of King Sour just to round out our collection. My thought is to replace the contents of the screw–top bottles with the giveaway soda from the cans. We can have a couple of ‘unfinished’ bottles in the car when we cross the border. We maybe ought to buy more, may look less suspicious. Also, I don’t have a good feeling about the donut truck and the guy and girl loitering in the lobby. We probably should try to hide our actions concerning the cola from them."

Vasilii says, "I like your idea, but I’m afraid that if we do get detained that they’ll just confiscate everything, Amadel included. I was hoping to send an express parcel of some of the cans to the ship. If we are being followed, however, that’ll just tip our hand that we know they’re there."

Ian says, "Well, if we are really serious and the odds are good that all will be confiscated — fill some balloons with the cola and we can swallow them. They’d have to detain us for quite a while for the evidence to appear."

Swann involuntarily winces, as Ian’s comment brings back unpleasant memories of some large Sydite guards, rubber gloves, and insufficient lubrication.

Vasilii muses for a moment. "What if you and Dr. Talbek take a couple of cans and go ‘shopping’ while Mr. Hellinic and I do the same. If we see an opportunity we can slip our ‘shadows’ and try to send the cans out. Make it a priority delivery to Lowford Airport, Bromley, addressed to Darishun. Hopefully one of the two parcels will make it. Then we can take the rest of them and do as you advise."

"I have no real training or practice in smuggling," Ian says, "but I will do my best. Maybe Swann could show me some tricks that would help."

Vasilii stops and looks at Ian. "Sometimes traders have a need for hiding their assets." Ian looks at Vasilii with a smirky grin. "Maybe you should come with me and Mr. Hellinic can go with the Doctor?"

"Sounds good to me," says Ian.

Saro wakes up from his deep slumber after some hours. Excited at having a plan, even if he doesn’t know what it is yet, Saro follows Vasilii’s lead and pairs with Swann. After all, Swann does seem to have more experience at this than anyone else, by his own admission. His initial excitement gives way to anxiety at the prospect of having to get the cans over the border.

Vasilii jots two quick notes and attaches each of them to a can with a rubberband. Each note is written the same (in Vilani): "Darishun, Saro says the vaccine is inside the cans. We may be detained." He gives one can with a note to Swann with a second can of the giveaway soda going to Dr. Talbek. "Put these in your pockets or something." Vasilii takes the other can with the note attached and gives another can to Ian to hide in his clothing. Vasilii splits the remaining local currency he has with Swann and Saro, so they won’t have to use ImpCreds for the fee.

Vasilii lowers his voice so the others can barely hear him over the radio. "Here’s my plan, such as it is. Each pair goes ‘shopping,’ ostensibly looking for trade goods. Buy whatever you like if you can justify it within the cover story and have it shipped to the ship, all straight and above board. If you have the chance to slip the surveillance, either add your cans to the shipment or find a parcel delivery service and have the cans shipped that way. If you ship them parcel post, make sure that it’s priority delivery to the ship."

Vasilii looks at the group. "Can anyone come up with a better idea? Has anyone scoped out possible side and back exits from the hotel?"

Swann said in a low voice, "I think using multiple methods of trying to slip the cans over the border gives us our best chance of getting at least some through. If we can distract our watcher down in the lobby, that would give one person the opportunity to slip into the business center to ship some cans back to the _Bray Keaven_.

"We should probably try to ship a few from someplace away from the hotel. If we can find someplace in the city that does express shipping, we could enter a nearby cafe or store, then have one person slip out the back and down an alley or side street to ship the cans.

"If we try to hide some in the Amadel, we should move the car first and park it in such a way it will be difficult to see into the trunk from the donut truck or the lobby of the hotel. That would better hide what we are doing back there.

"Hiding cans of soda on your person is difficult, even harder than hiding a gun because the cans don’t have a flat profile. An inside jacket or coat pocket works best. If you have a shoulder holster for a gun, you could use that as well. A briefcase or small carrying bag would be ideal.

"Ian, in your little walks around the hotel, did you notice if there was an alternate way to get in and out? Preferable, a side entrance that can be accessed from the stairs or fire escape that can't be seen from the lobby or the donut truck?"

Ian reports there are several exits from the hotel other than the front lobby. One is near the Amadel (and not too far from the Sweet Crust Donuts truck). There are two more on the backside of the hotel and one on the far side of the hotel from the Amadel.

"Maybe we should try all the things you are suggesting," Saro says. "Attempt to hide some cans in the car while we cross, send some using a parcel or courier service, and try to move some of the contents into other containers. I do worry about changing the containers because I feel the cans are a very stable environment and moving the fluid might result in denaturalization, but I feel we should try everything. My theory is that the carbonation works as a buffer for the packet envelopes that contain the viral particles. I’ll bet that those particles are sensitive to changes in pH and when they reach the stomach the envelope denatures and the viral particles are released.

"The one thing that might not work would be drinking the viral particles in the hope of having enough virus in our bloodstream to harvest it later. While that could be theoretically possible under very controlled circumstances, it would require knowledge about the life cycle of the virus that we do not possess at the moment. As a last resort I guess we could try it, but that would have to be a desperation move.

"As far as sending some of the cans, we might want to at least try and occupy the people who are keeping us under surveillance. Perhaps I could try and engage the lady in the lobby, and each one of the others carries a package. Whoever is not being followed can try and send it urgently. I can also try and send one, and someone else can try and speak with the people who are keeping an eye on us. Then we can try and smuggle the unsent cans through the border.

"The other thing is that we should try to leave this place as soon as possible. How about if we try to leave by the end of the day?"​


----------



## Shadowdancer

The quartet splits into two pairs, each man taking a can of King Sour soda, leaving three in the hotel and two in the Amadel (in the trunk with the regular sample cans). Each pair then exits the room separately and heads down to the lobby.

-----​ 
Entering the lobby first, Vasilii and Ian note that the attractive blonde is still waiting in the lobby, but now appears to be chatting animatedly to herself (or making a call with an earbud speaker/mic as would be used with a personal communicator). Trying to be as casual as possible, the two walk out the lobby entrance and down the street towards a large enclosed mall about a kilometer away. After a block or so, Ian stops and glances about as if trying to get his bearings. He notices a well–dressed man in a distinctive dark red dust coat that he remembers seeing in the hotel restaurant who also appears to be headed towards the mall but is about half a block behind.

Ian and Vasilii now take their time to wander towards the mall. The man also appears to be casually wandering too, sometimes a bit behind, sometimes somewhat close. Eventually, all three arrive at the mall entrance about the same time and enter. Once he enters the mall, the well–dressed man heads off in another direction from Ian and Vasilii.

Ian and Vasilii purchase a couple of well–made pottery pieces and an attractive sandstone vase manufactured in KGL in a crafts/arts store. They inquire about shipping and are told that the store would be happy to try and ship the items, but it's not likely to be successful since Bromley is being unfairly paranoid about AHV and refusing all shipments from KGL. The pair pays for the items and look for a shipping service in the mall. They find one and are given the same indignant response to their inquiry about shipping to Bromley.

On their way back to the hotel just before lunch, they notice that the well–dressed man appears to be heading back to the hotel at the same time with a shopping bag. The man makes a little bit of small talk about shopping for his wife but otherwise ignores Ian and Vasilii (though he keeps pace with the two).

When Ian and Vasilii enter the lobby and head to the elevators, Ian notices the man from last night seated and chatting with a middle–aged brunette near the elevators.

-----​ 
Swann and Saro head out in a different direction a few minutes after Ian and Vasilii leave. When they enter the lobby, the attractive blonde is back to reading her paper. As they are exiting the lobby, they decide to walk so that they can see the Amadel and the reported Sweet Crust Donuts truck. They find that the truck has disappeared.

As they are walking down the street a couple of blocks from the hotel towards a smaller shopping/business area, Swann thinks that he spies the blonde a block behind him. It’s hard to tell though given the breather mask and basic black though stylish clothing designed to keep out dust. Swann and Saro duck into a few stores and purchase some KGL–made clothes, and the possible blonde in black always seems to come out of another store a little ways away a little after they do. The two finally find a shipping store and ask about shipping to Bromley where they are told that Bromley has gone crazy and stopped all shipments because of AHV.

Also on his shopping trip, Swann locates a rather attractive, authentic imitation shierrhino hide laptop case that appears to be roomy enough for the laptop and two cans of soda. It also has several exterior pockets and compartments for holding peripherals and accessories, and other internal pockets and compartments for file folders and other business supplies. He also purchases a few waterproof bags, one large enough for the laptop and two large enough for a can of soda. Saro purchases four recordings by local musicians.

Rather disheartened, Saro and Swann return to the hotel just before lunch. On the way back, Swann loses track of the possible blonde in black when she ducks into a clothing boutique and stays.

The Sweet Crust Donuts truck is nowhere to be seen when the pair passes the Amadel. Taking advantage of the apparent lack of surveillance, Swann quickly hides the two cans that they are carrying underneath the Amadel. One can is inside the right rear panel (behind the rear tire), and the other can is in the same location on the left side. Both are secured with a little bit of insta-glue putty.

-----​ 
After everyone gets back to the hotel, Vasilii becomes cheerful and animated. "Hey Mark, see if there’s anything on the radio."

Once the radio is playing, Vasilii huddles with the others. "I didn’t anticipate obstructionism from Medway, but apparently diplomacy between Medway and KGL has strained to the point of refusing trade. I hope it won’t affect our attempted return across the border.

"I seem to be running out of ideas. I have only one more and it's a long shot. If I contact the VP at the plant, I can order a ‘test’ shipment of King Sour brand colas for ‘trade goods.’ I’m thinking I can negotiate for a few tons easily enough. What do you think the odds of KGL allowing the _Bray Keaven_ to come to us for cargo loading? Worked properly, it could be a media event for the trade ministry and the ‘shadows’ would probably choose to stay out of the limelight.

"It’s not my first choice, but with the ship and the rest of the crew we stand a better chance of getting some of this back."

Swann says, "I like the idea of the _Bray Keaven_ coming to us, if the government will allow it. It would help us maintain our cover, if that is still necessary. But there might be a lot of red tape involved, which would delay things. And I know some of us want to get the sodas back to Medway as soon as possible.

"I think we can get at least some of the sodas we have through the border crossing, but it would be better to avoid the necessity of doing that if possible."

"My first thought is that bringing the ship in is too complicated a process," Ian says. "But after thinking a bit, if we try and cross the border, they could detain us and no one would know, at least for a while. If we involve the ship and several ‘officials,’ it would be harder for them to ‘cover up’ our detention.

"I just don’t like the delay. If we can't get the ship here by tomorrow, I’d be tempted to say we try the border. I’d inform the ship before we tried to cross though, so they would know when to expect us."

"Well, you are the security experts," Saro says to Ian and Swann. "If you all think that calling the _Bray Keaven_ over is the best way to go, I’m in. It’s just that I thought calling a starship like that might attract the wrong type of attention or take a lot of time to secure permits and such. Like I said, though, whatever way you all feel is the best to get these cans over the border."

Turning to Vasilii, Saro asks, "How fast do you think you can set this up? The more I think about it the more I like the idea of doing it right under their noses, although the extra attention unsettles me a bit. If Ian and Swann agree, let’s commit to this plan and make haste. I do not know why but I’m having visions of KGL Special Forces raiding this place."

Swann says, "I like the idea if we can make it happen fast. If it’s going to take a lot of red tape and filling out forms, then we’re probably better off just going for the border on our own, today."

Vasilii admits he just doesn’t know how long it will take to arrange to bring in the _Bray Keaven_. There probably are enough sodas at the plant to make the effort believable without having to manufacture more. However, the big unknown is the amount of red tape given the KGLP war footing, the fact that there is a government conspiracy involved, that Imperial visitors are highly uncommon, and that the foursome may already be under surveillance. All of those factors make any guesses as to the time required pretty problematic. The time required could be a day or a week.

Vasilii thinks for a moment. "Even if we try it my way, it will involve a good chunk of our current capital outlay. Since a dton of canned beverages averages about 15k ICr, we’d need to outlay about 150k ICr to buy 10 dtons of sodas. I’m using that as a rough figure of an amount that would make the VP happy and make calling for the ship to pick it up feasible.

"Maybe I could negotiate a better price, but that takes time that we probably don’t have. I also don’t think that I can commit that kind of credits without approval from those back on the _Bray Keaven_."

Vasilii’s best estimate is that it will take a few days to arrange the deal.

"OK," Saro says. "A few days to arrange you said? I feel that our best shot is to try crossing the border today then. The longer we wait the more chances we allow KGL to figure out what we are doing. It would have been priceless to pull the wool over their eyes and slip it into the _Bray Keaven_ but I feel better about trying to move today.

"We have been here for a very small amount of time. I think that works to our advantage.

"As usual I’ll go along with whatever the group decides but my vote is to leave today and try to cross the border."

_Swann says, "I agree with Doc. If we knew we could get the_ Bray Keaven in here tomorrow, I’d say wait. But if it’s going to take several days to set it up, I say we run for the border today."

Vasilii listens to each person. "I honestly can’t give anyone a firm timeline here. It could be as little as one-two days or as long as a week. Since everyone seems to have reservations about staying, I’m willing to go along with getting out of here today or tomorrow.

"I like Mr. McConnell’s idea of contacting the ship first before we leave. If we give them enough notice, maybe they could meet us right over the border and save us some time getting the samples back to the proper medical facilities."

Swann says, "It also might be a good idea to have them nearby in case we need some extra help getting across the border. Of course, they will have to time their arrival very carefully because I’m sure the KGL air defense system will be watching them closely. Maybe they could first land at the Bromlian military base we hitched a ride to aboard the cargo plane. That would cut down on their response time."


----------



## Shadowdancer

The holiday quartet decides that a speedier departure from Kingan is wiser than a delayed departure. The group hurriedly pools information that they remember about the border crossing.

Ian seems to recall that the one person who left King George’s Land while they were at the border station received a minimal documents inspection, and their car was not searched. The border crossing is about an hour from the hotel and 45 minutes from the outskirts of Kingan. The area near the border is mostly agricultural in nature with a collection of small and medium sized farms with a number of small dirt roads branching off from the main highway and heading out of sight. The border itself appears to be comprised of two parallel metal link fences about 20 meters apart (one on each side of the border), at least within eyesight of the border crossing. Ian does remember noting paramilitary border guards in the area of the border crossing itself and a couple of lightly armed hovercraft parked in the guard station area.

Ian’s suggestion that the crew contact the _Bray Keaven_ sounds like a good one to the others. Swann suggests that Vasilii should be the one to contact the Bray Keaven while the others prepare to depart. "In case anyone monitors the transmission, it will be more in keeping with our cover. Just don’t give away too much, in case the transmission is being monitored."

-----​ 
Vasilii sits down at the comm panel and opens a long-distance channel to the _Bray Keaven_. He sits stiffly in front of the video unit and talks in a modulated tone.

Marcus answers his call. "_Bray Keaven_, Captain Argent speaking."

"Ah, Captain. Trader Vasilii Matahara here. I wanted to let you know that we’ve concluded our trade mission here and will be looking to leave as soon as possible. I have instructed my personnel to be ready for departure as soon as possible.

"I have a request. En route here, we stopped at a little town called Neilsen, I believe. I saw some very fine local art there and am looking to purchase it. Unfortunately, our vehicle will be quite loaded with the items we’ve acquired here. Would it be possible for you to meet us for pickup? I would be most happy to compensate you for your trouble."

"I think we can arrange the proper compensation, Mr. Matahara," Marcus says, playing along with Vasilii’s formality. "We can negotiate arrangements when we arrive. When would you like us to be there?"

"We’ll be leaving here in about an hour, which will put us at the border an hour and a half after that."

Vasilii pauses for a second, fixing Marcus with an intent gaze. "I hope you understand the gravity of our trade mission here. It is imperative that my mission gets our samples back. Time is of the essence, so please be on time."

Vasilii leans back, giving Marcus a languid wave. "My corporation is most interested in off-world trade. These trade samples represent millions of Imperial credits and could be the key to establishing a prosperous trade route with this world. Please forgive me if I seem a little intent on the subject, I’m just eager to get headed back home. As your Mr. Darishun would say, ‘Uuaariirihirare ira raa rkher aauun deuikeshiairaa.’ ("Meet us at border, be prepared" in Vilani).

"Well, if there isn’t anything else I’ll be signing off. I look forward to seeing you again, Captain. I’m sure my assistant will be pleased to be back onboard, he says your cargo area makes a wonderful acoustic chamber."

"I’m sure he does," Marcus says, tempted to look for his earmuffs on the trip out. "I’ll file my flight plan and be out there as soon as possible. _Bray Keaven_ out."

When the signal goes dead, Argent turns to the rest of the crew. "Suit up, people. We need to meet Vasilii at the border in an hour. Martha, get your babies fired up."

With that, Marcus heads for the bridge.

-----​ 
Vasilii disconnects the comm line and leans back, a small sigh escaping him as he realizes that they’re committed now.

"Mr. Middleston, if you would be so kind as to start the packing. I think we can be out of here within the hour."

"That would be prudent," Saro says. "I’ll hurry."

-----​ 
While Vasilii is contacting the _Bray Keaven_, Ian heads downstairs for a little walk around the hotel. The man that he saw the previous night is now sitting by himself and using a laptop of some sort. The middle–aged brunette that he was chatting with earlier is nowhere in sight. A walk around the grounds of the hotel reveals nothing of note except that there appears to be a mid–sized non–descript neutral–color car (favored by surveillance teams everywhere) with a man in his 30s in the driver’s seat parked with a clear line of sight to the hotel lobby entrance and the Amadel. The location and the general scene just screams surveillance to Ian’s counter–intelligence–trained eye. On the other hand, the donut truck is nowhere in sight.

-----​ 
Saro packs as fast as he can, placing two cans of soda inside his baliset. Swann suggests to the Doctor that he cushion each can of soda by using a pair of socks — can inside one sock, then both placed inside another sock — before placing it inside his musical instrument.

Swann takes two cans of soda and places each inside a small plastic bag. He also puts a small amount of lukewarm tap water into each bag — from 1/8 to 1/4 of a cup. Then he sucks out as much excess air from each bag as he can before sealing it. He also places the laptop inside a large plastic bag and sucks out as much excess air as he can.

The cans of soda go into the new carry bag first, lying flat in the bottom of the storage compartment, and placed end to end. Then Swann fills out the space around the cans and on top with some socks to give some cushion between the cans and the laptop. He places a black T-shirt over the cans and socks, tucking in the edges all around, making the bottom as flat and even as possible. Then he places the laptop into the storage compartment.

Lastly, he places any other computer accessories and peripherals he has into the other storage compartments and pockets in the carry bag.

What Swann is trying to accomplish here is two-fold. First, he’s hoping to create a secure, hidden "nest" for the soda cans that upon a cursory inspection will just look like the bottom of the storage compartment. Secondly, if a search does turn up the cans, he is laying the groundwork for an attempt to bluff the guards. He just hopes none of them are very knowledgeable about laptop computers.

Swann asks the others for their advice on something. "When we get to the border, if we have to leave the car as we did before, should I take the laptop and carrying case inside the guard station with us, or leave it in the car? Taking it in might prompt a search of the bag that it might not receive in the car. But taking it in keeps it in my control, and might seem more ‘in character’ for a member of a business mission."

The consensus opinion is to leave it in the car.

Vasilii does a quick check of the giveaway cans. Two are inside a case of sodas in the Amadel. Two are hidden in the vehicles’ wheelwells. Two are inside Saro’s baliset, and two more are in Swann’s computer case.

Vasilii takes a pill bottle from his toiletry kit and shakes out all the pills. He then fills it with contents from a can of King Sour. He repacks the toiletry kit in his luggage.

Vasilii takes the last can and packs it in the sandstone vase he bought. He takes a lot of care to pad it so it doesn’t destroy the vase and repacks the vase with "fragile" markings.

Ian will pour some of the cola from the opened can into an empty screw–top cola bottle (after rinsing it out) and reseal it. He will leave it in the seat of the car next to him.

Vasilii collects his things and helps the others carry the items down to the Amadel. In the packing of the vehicle, Vasilii manages to put the long–range communicator in the passenger section. Also, he conceals a snub pistol and flak jacket there as well, in addition to the body pistol tucked inside the waist of his pants.

The holiday group hurriedly packs up their belongings and prepares to exit the hotel. Saro, Swann, and Ian pack the Amadel while Vasilii checks out of the hotel. The bill for three nights is 3000 KGLP. Saro has his auto pistol in a shoulder holster beneath his suit coat. Ian, also sitting in the front seat, keeps his gauss pistol and spare clips within reach. Swann keeps his body pistol and auto pistol with him in the back seat, and places his flak vest and submachine gun beneath the seat in front of him.

After checking out, Vasilii rejoins the rest of the group, and they drive off towards the border. The car that Ian thinks is a surveillance unit doesn't follow them, but Swann quickly picks up a non–descript neutral–colored hover car that seems to be trailing them. Just for fun, Swann tells Saro to take an exit and stop at a convenience store where he goes inside to grab a couple of snacks.

While they are stopped, Ian grabs his combat suit out of the trunk and climbs back in the car. He dons the suit as best as he is able in the confines of the car.

The hover car keeps on going, but shortly thereafter the ground car that Ian spotted earlier pulls into a fast food place across the street from the convenience store. Inside are the driver that Ian spotted earlier and the man that Ian saw in the hotel lobby on the laptop. Saro returns the Amadel to the freeway, and shortly afterward, Swann spies the original hover car following them a discrete distance behind.

As the city fades behind the Amadel, the ground car now joins the hover car, and the ground car appears to be accelerating to close the distance to the Amadel and come along side. The highway here has two lanes in either direction with a wide dirt median separating the sets of lanes. There are dirt roads that branch off and head to the various farms/fields that line the highway.

Swann observes the ground car speeding up to come along side the Amadel. "Looks like our ‘friends’ don’t want us to leave so soon," he says as he starts to pull out his flak jacket. "I wonder if we can get the _Bray Keaven_ to land on the road ahead, and we just drive up the cargo ramp?"

Vasilii turns and looks at the ground car, his eyes widening a little. "Oh, you’d think we were in a race or something."

Vasilii wrestles his flak jacket on, making sure it's securely fastened. After that, he pulls the long-range communicator over next to him.


----------



## Pyske

*screech* *crash*  Eric abruptly encounters the end of the thread.

Thank for posting this; it made an entertaining read.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Fade

Out of interest, how far behind are we on the actual play now? Way back on page 2 you mentioned that you'd just got up to the second storage compartment in play, which we haven't reached in the story yet.

Oh, and thanks for posting this. Good fun.


----------



## Fade

Just wondering, why did the starting character levels vary from 3 to 10? Didn't you have some problems with that kind of capability variation?


----------



## vutpakdi

Fade said:
			
		

> Out of interest, how far behind are we on the actual play now? Way back on page 2 you mentioned that you'd just got up to the second storage compartment in play, which we haven't reached in the story yet.




The events that Shadowdancer is recounting occurred about a year ago (realtime).  The second storage compartment shows up in the story a couple of months (realtime) from the events that are happening now in the story.



			
				Fade said:
			
		

> Oh, and thanks for posting this. Good fun.




I'm enjoying Shadowdancer's compilation of the thread too: brings back fond memories.   




			
				Fade said:
			
		

> Just wondering, why did the starting character levels vary from 3 to 10? Didn't you have some problems with that kind of capability variation?



That's how the original players rolled up the characters.  Martha was rolled up as the original GM's NPC/PC.  Vasilii got drummed out of the Merchants after only a term or two.  

The variation of character level hasn't caused any problems, except for with Vargas who was, for quite a while, the ultimate jack of all trades, master of none (could do quite a few things, nothing particularly well), but that was mostly because of the way the character's skills were chosen.

Ron


----------



## Shadowdancer

Glad to see people are enjoying the story hour. And thanks, Ron, for catching the questions.  


The story hour is on the verge of the incident which first led me to consider doing the story hour. At the time, things were happening in the game that caused me to think, "This is some really cool stuff. Other people should be reading this."

We have had other incidents since then, incidents that make me think, "This is like something out of a movie."


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXV*​ 
*Date: 125 and 126-993*​*Place: Medway, Bromley, Alief*


The morning of the 125th finds Marcus and Martha trying to arrange for the equipment and supplies needed to repair the _Bray Keaven_. Major Eckels and Lt. Col. Billings are both very helpful, and by the early afternoon Martha has the supplies and equipment that she needs to get started as thanks for the work the _Bray Keaven_ has done, and the entire crew pitches in to help (as much as they can and as much as Martha will allow) under her direction. Darishun does try to encourage Emile to restrict himself to light duty in order to aid recovery from his wounds.​ 
During a break, Marcus checks on the status of the evacuees from yesterday’s pickup. The family does seem to have been exposed to the rabbit hemorrhagic virus and survived, but the mother and children have not contracted AHV. However, the attack by the crazies has also exposed Eddie Boise to AHV, and he is not expected to last the day.​ 
Marcus talks to Lt. Col. Billings about other pickups. Given what has happened on the other pickups, the lieutenant colonel is hesitant to suggest that the ship endanger itself with other pickups. Given that Martha is working away on the hull, Marcus decides to take a break for a couple of days.​ 
-----​ 
By around 1130 on the morning of the 126th, Martha has the understructure of the crumpled section back into shape. She still needs to meld the alloy and repair the jump grid, but she says that the handling should be improved, if not quite back to normal yet.​ 
A break for lunch finds the crew gathered in the crew lounge, er, ummm, "enjoying" a meal of Marine rations when the comm chimes.​ 
Marcus steps over to the nearest comm panel and answers the hail. "_Bray Keaven_, Captain Argent speaking," he announces.​ 
It is Vasilii, calling from the hotel in Kingan, requesting the _Bray Keaven_ meet the holiday group in Nielsen.​ 
-----​ 
When the signal goes dead, Argent turns to the rest of the group. "Suit up, people. We need to meet Vasilii at the border in an hour. Martha, get your babies fired up."​
With that, Marcus heads for the bridge. Vargas follows Argent to the bridge. "Let’s hope this is easier than our last pick up."​ 
Martha quickly heads down to engineering, and runs all her pre-flight diagnostics. Once they are complete, Martha runs outside to get the work crew and repair supplies moved away from the partially repaired section of the _Bray Keaven_ as well as bring her tools back inside. The rest of the ship’s crew dons their vacc suits and get into position.​ 
Marcus contacts Lt. Col. Billings and clears the ship’s departure with the Bromlian military. Luckily, Lt. Col. Billings does know about the holiday group's foray into KGL and clears the departure through with a minimum amount of information exchange and fuss.​ 
Shortly afterward, the far trader lifts off from the airport and heads towards Nielsen.​


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Date: 126-993*​*Place: Nielsen Military Airbase, Bromley, near the KGL border*​ 
The _Bray Keaven_ is hot-parked at the military airport in Nielsen. Marcus notices a comm signal from Vasilii’s communicator."Argent here, what’s going on, Vasilii?"

"Captain, we're about 30 minutes from the border on the highway from Kingan to the border. We have two vehicles following us, a hover car and a ground car. The ground car is starting to overtake us and Mr. McConnell and Mr. Hellinic are preparing for hostilities.

"What’s your position and how fast can you get to the border?"

"I think we can be overhead in about 5-10 minutes with some firepower," Marcus says, already keying up a flight plan to take the _Bray Keaven_ right over the border crossing. "Can you hold out that long?"

Leaning over to Vargas, he adds, "Contact the local military C.O. and ask them to warn their border patrol that we’ll be screaming past them in a few minutes. Drop Lt. Col. Billings’ name if you have to."

"Got it," replies the former Scout, who immediately dials up the proper frequency. "_Bray Keaven_ to regional military HQ. Under Imperial authority, in response to current emergency situation, advise that this ship will be undertaking urgent humanitarian operations shortly and possibly at reduced altitude. Over."

"Be advised that hostilities have not begun yet," Vasilii says. "We are probably two minutes flight time for you past the border. Is there any chance you could do a ‘hot’ pickup? You know, like dropping the ramp and letting us drive right up in there?"

"You just aren’t going to make this easy, are you?" Marcus quips. "We’ll see what we can do, Vasilii. Keep your channel open."

As soon as Vasilii explains the situation, Marcus lifts the _Bray Keaven_ off of the tarmac at the Nielsen Military Airbase and starts rocketing (as much as a far trader can rocket) towards the border and the highway to Kingan.

Meanwhile, Vargas quickly tries to warn the local military commander (Col. Marks) about the situation. Luckily, Lt. Col. Billings and Col. Rundell have already spoken with Col. Marks. Col. Marks says that he'll scramble a couple of Bromlian fighters, but they will only respond to intrusions of Bromlian airspace by KGL craft.

Back in engineering, Martha listens to the comm traffic while trying to prepare the ship as best she can for the possible conflict ahead. She says her silent prayers to Saint Elvis and wonders what the holiday party did that drew this down upon them.

-----​ 
About a minute from the airbase, the ship receives a transmission from King George’s Land: "Imperial merchant. Please be aware that you are not authorized to enter King George’s Land airspace. Any intrusion will be regarded as a hostile act, and your ship will be forced down."

As he overhears the Kingan military warning, the captain mutters, "Tell those gits to get stuffed, Emile."

"Oh I have already, I just did it in a bureaucratic dialect I picked up over the years. However . . . ," Vargas punches the transmit switch again. "Repeating, this is _Bray Keaven_ operating by order of the Emperor himself. We do not require escort. Keep this airspace clear. If you cannot do it, Imperial representatives will. _Keaven_ out."

The former Scout flips the comm off and looks to Argent. "Sure, a little dramatic license, but I thought it sounded pretty good."

-----​ 
Another transmission from Vasilii comes in. "Captain, we are now engaged in hostilities. We have two vehicles here, and we are running for the border."

Marcus nods grimly. "Hold ’em off as best you can; we’re coming over the border now." Argent attempts to coax everything he can out of the engines as he skims above the highway."Emile, be ready to engage any Kingan military aircraft," he adds.

"Roger that, charging guns," he replies in a much more serious tone.

The _Bray Keaven_ streaks towards the border with King George’s Land. Marcus spares a glance at the sensor read out and spies what may be two KGL fighters approaching from the northwest. They will probably be within 30km of the Bray Keaven by the time the far trader crosses the border.

-----​ 
Vargas receives a comm from the fighters. "Imperial Merchant. This is Bat Alpha. Cross the border and we will fire upon you. You are not authorized to enter KGL. Repeat. Cross the border and we will open fire."

"Bat Alpha, this is _Bray Keaven_," Vargas replies. "Although we are on Imperial business, we do not require escort at this time. I’m sure if you check with higher authorities they have something more pressing for you to do. We appreciate the gesture though." Using passive sensors only, Vargas begins hunting for any kind of signature from the fighters.

Meanwhile, Martha waits in engineering and monitors the various radio wavebands being used by these TL8 fighters in the hopes of locking down the ranges she’ll need to jam at the Captain’s orders, both weapon’s sensors and communications.

Darishun is waiting near the improvised sick bay, but has the interior cargo bay door open so he can rush into the cargo bay and render aid when the holiday party enters.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXVI*​ 
*Date: 126-993*
*Place: The highway between Kingan and the KGL-Bromley border*

_Vasilii turns and looks at the ground car, his eyes widening a little. "Oh, you’d think we were in a race or something."_

_Vasilii wrestles his flak jacket on, making sure it's securely fastened. After that, he pulls the long-range communicator over next to him._

"Well gentlemen," Saro pats the pocket of his suit and seems to be searching for something. "Damn! Forgot them. Can I borrow sunglasses from someone?"

It’s difficult to tell, but the surgeon’s cool demeanor is just a facade and he really is very nervous.

"I guess this is when those safe driving courses pay off. Given what we know about the ruthlessness of KGL I'd say that if we stop we are goners. I like the idea of calling in the _Bray Keaven_ to pick us up in KGL and we just keep driving. Any other options, and does anyone see any weapons on that hover car?"

Swann says to Saro, "Doc, get in the right-hand lane so they can’t pull alongside on your side. And stay in that lane. Vasilii, I suggest you get in the floorboard behind Doc, and keep your head down."

Vasilii switches sides with Swann, but doesn’t want to get in the floorboard. When the switch is concluded, Vasilii uses the long–range communicator to contact the _Bray Keaven_ at the airport in Nielsen to report the situation.

-----​ 
After Vasilii moves, Swann takes his place on the other side of the car, slumping low so he can just see over the door of the Amadel. He takes his auto pistol out, makes sure it’s loaded, and places the five spare clips inside a handy pocket.

Ian pulls out his gauss pistol and preps it for action, making sure his three extra clips are easily accessible, then slumps down in the seat. He rolls down the window in preparation for the ensuing firefight that looks about to begin.

"Ian, when they come alongside, be ready to give them a broadside. Aim for the driver," Swann says.

"Sounds like a plan to me," Ian replies.

After some shuffling, Swann and Ian are now both on the left–hand side of the Amadel. The pursuing ground car almost catches up to the Amadel and tries to come up on the Amadel’s right side, but after a couple of attempts thwarted by Saro’s maneuvers, decides to come up on the left side.

As the ground car catches up, Ian and Swann briefly see the driver starting to make a "pull over" gesture before they open fire. Ian’s shot misses the driver while Swann’s shot strikes the driver in the shoulder. The driver jerks the car to the left and the car drops back dramatically. The driver still appears to be in control though, so it is unclear as to how much damage Swann was able to do.

The hover car is now about 400 m behind and seems to be accelerating. Looking out the back window, Swann sees the ground car passenger pointing a pistol of some sort out the side window of the vehicle.

-----​ 
Vasilii flinches when the shots ring out, and looks fearfully out the back window at the swerving ground car.

"Captain, we are now engaged in hostilities," he says over the comm. "We have two vehicles here, and we are running for the border. I request you pick us up immediately. It might only be a matter of minutes before reinforcements or military intervention arrives."

Vasilii pulls his snub pistol out and opens his window. He’s watching for any vehicles coming up on the right side.

-----​ 
"Damn!" Saro accelerates a bit once he sees the other car fall behind. He then concentrates on staying on the road. "Where is the hover car?"

"Hey Doc!" Ian says with a big smirk on his face, "How long’s it been since you put your driving skills through the mill? Looks like the hover car is about 400 meters behind us and is coming up fast."

Ian sets his gauss pistol to shoot four–round bursts to improve his chances to hit.

Saro says over the engine and the wind: "Last time I drove escaping the local authorities while engaging in a firefight with them? Let’s see . . . hmmm . . . This is the first time! I did take various defensive driving courses and have spent extensive time on the road. We’ll see how much I’ve learned and how much I have forgotten."

Then he shuts up and just concentrates on the road.

Swann says, "Doc, please let us know before you make any drastic moves. Vasilii, could you grab that SMG from underneath the seat right in front of you? I may need it."

Swann then sticks his head and arm out the window to fire at the driver of the ground car again. He draws a bead on the driver. After a moment, he fires his autopistol. Amazingly, the shot hits the driver on the side of the neck. "Not wearing any armor there, are you?" Swann mutters to himself.

Ian has to be a little more up and out of the car in order to fire a burst from his gauss pistol (since he and Swann are on the same side of the vehicle). He manages to get a burst off, though the shot is more difficult. The burst punches through the windshield in front of the driver, and there is an explosion of blood and gore. The pursuing ground car suddenly veers off to the left.

"Ohhhh, nice shooting," Swann says.

"Thanks, you’re not too bad yourself!"

Saro sees the car swerve in the rearview mirror and feels somewhat relieved. Once again, he concentrates on trying to maintain distance between the hover car and the Amadel.

"Great shooting! Now just keep an eye on the hover car for me if you will. Turnabout is fair play, after all."

Saro attempts to increase the distance from the hover car, but fails. The hover car closes the distance to 350m.

"Never mind about the submachine gun, I’ll get it myself," Swann says, reaching over to pull the gun from underneath the seat beneath Saro. "Doc, once we get rid of this hover car, look for a farm road we can turn off on and wait for the _Bray Keaven_. We don’t want to get too close to the border crossing."

Swann checks to make sure a clip is in the SMG, sets the weapon to fire a burst, and checks the location of the hover car. "OK, Ian, let’s take care of this other car. Aim for the driver again if you get a clear shot."

"That’s kinda tough with your big head in my way! Keep it low or you might lose it," Ian says with a grin.

The hover car closes the distance steadily in spite of Saro’s attempts to increase speed. As the distance drops, Swann and Ian can spy the passenger aiming some sort of small arm (a pistol or possibly an SMG) out the window at the Amadel.

As he waits for the hover car to get closer, Swann leaves the SMG’s safety on and points the barrel out the side window, in case Saro hits a bump or something.

When the distance drops to 80m or so, Ian fires. Unfortunately, he misses rather badly. One round actually appears to puncture the Amadel’s trunk.

"Damn good thing Swann didn’t have his head sticking out!" Ian mutters to himself.

The passenger in the hover car appears to fire (at about 80m) and misses.

Just before the range drops to 45m or so, Swann leans out the window, takes
off the weapon’s safety, aims, and fires the SMG. The burst strikes the hover car near the driver, but does not appear to cause any significant damage.

The passenger in the hover car fires a little after Swann does. A couple of rounds hit the Amadel in the trunk area, but none hit near Vasilii or Swann in the back seat.

Ian fires again. This time, his burst strikes the hover car windshield near the driver, and one round appears to hit the driver. The hover car veers off onto the median, and its speed appears to drop a bit.

"Swann, you may want to get on the other side of the car while you have the chance," Ian says.

Vasilii notices that the ground car is now back in pursuit, about 500m away.

Saro notices a constable patrol ground car approaching ahead with its lights flashing. The constable car is about 3km ahead.

"Oh boy," the doctor says. "We’ve got company at 12. Still far but I need to find a side road. Will you gentlemen get ready for a sharp turn and a bumpier ride?

"Where is the _Bray Keaven_? How far away?"

Vasilii evaluates the situation and then speaks into the comm. "Captain, one of the vehicles was delayed but civil authorities are arriving as reinforcements and will probably try to cut us off. If we’re forced to leave the main highway I’ll try to let you know. My suggestion however is to look for the massive dust cloud that we and the hover car will be making. Listening for the sound of smallarms fire might be a clue as well."


----------



## Pyske

Thanks for the update.

Out of curiosity, how far behind the campaign are we at this point, and how much editing is required to turn the logs / e-mails into what we see?

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how far behind the campaign are we at this point, and how much editing is required to turn the logs / e-mails into what we see?
> 
> . . . . . . . -- Eric



We are about a year behind (real time) the current campaign. The most recent story hour posts incorporated material that was posted in the PBEM game on June 17, 2003.

Usually there's not a lot of editing needed. I usually only edit out redundancies, and things which end up not happening. For example, players will frequently post two options for their characters -- if this happens, I do this; if this other thing happens, I do this instead.

I also edit for spelling and grammar, and put the posts into a more or less chronological order. Although recently I've been skipping forward and backward in the timeline a little bit to try to give better continuity and to heighten tension -- don't know if that is working or not.


----------



## Pyske

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Although recently I've been skipping forward and backward in the timeline a little bit to try to give better continuity and to heighten tension -- don't know if that is working or not.




No complaints here.  Now back to work! 

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXVII*​
*Date: 126-993*​*Place: Somewhere over Bromley, near the KGL border*​
_"Captain, one of the vehicles was delayed but civil authorities are arriving as reinforcements and will probably try to cut us off. If we’re forced to leave the main highway I’ll try to let you know. My suggestion however is to look for the massive dust cloud that we and the hover car will be making. Listening for the sound of smallarms fire might be a clue as well."_​
"Noted and understood, Vasilii," Marcus answers, his eyes still focused on "the road," so to speak. "We’re only a couple of minutes away. Let us know when you turn off and in which direction.​
"Martha, be ready to jam the interceptors’ sensors when they’re within range," he orders over the internal comms. "Darishun, be ready to drop the aft cargo hatch on my signal. We’ll be bringing an Amadel on board.​
"Emile. The fighters get no quarter."​
The captain continues to push the ship for everything she can give him.​
Continuing over the comm, Vasilii speaks: "Be advised we’ve turned off the main road and are now headed east. We are still under pursuit and require assistance."​
-----​
The _Bray Keaven_ continues streaking towards the border with King George’s Land. After Vargas’ bureaucratic communication with Bat Alpha, the KGL fighters attempt no other communication but do seem to be heading straight for the far trader.​
A few seconds later, Vargas — in true Scout "What? No skill in Sensors? No problem" (aka Jack of All Trades) fashion — manages to configure the sensors (and the _Bray Keaven_’s computer) to track the two fighters. Vargas also configures the sensors such that they quickly pick up the targeting radars that lock onto the far trader 15 seconds from the border.​
As soon as the fighters lock on, Martha attempts to jam the radars. Unfortunately, she doesn’t succeed.​
Vargas and Martha also pick up the second and third pair of fighters that appear to be scrambling from an airbase near Kingan.​
From the cargo bay, Darishun reports that he is ready to lower the rear cargo ramp and render medical aid if needed.​
-----​
As the _Bray Keaven_ screams over the border crossing, Marcus spies border guards scattering in surprise. His amusement fades as Vargas yells, "Missile launch! Missile launch from both fighters!"​
The pair of fighters are 30km away and closing fast.​
Martha redoubles her efforts, dedicating herself to jamming the sensors of the incoming fighters and their missiles. Tapping a quick sequence out on her panel, she activates the library program’s voice input. With a practiced monotone, Martha talks as she works on the exercise before her. "Computer, library access. Request. Engineering. Design specifications. Aircraft. Military. Tech level eight. Common sensor arrays. Output specifications. Summarize and report on screen."​
Though the data will take a brief period to correlate, and then it may not even be applicable, she hopes for something useful as she tries to jam the fighters’ sensor arrays.​
-----​
In order to give Argent a chance to object, Vargas calls out, "I’m going after the missiles," and begins working on firing solutions for the ship’s lasers, with each laser directed against one missile.​
"Do it," the Captain confirms, his eyes still scanning ahead to catch any visual signs of the Amadel and the chase cars. "Martha, can you see anything on the ground yet?"​
"Truth be told, Captain, I haven’t been looking. I’ve been trying to jam their sensor arrays.’ Martha makes a few hasty modifications to her on-going efforts. "One sec, and I’ll let you know."​
Martha, feeling her jamming efforts aren’t up to par, shifts her attentions to quickly locating the holiday party, using their radio signal with the Captain to help determine their location.​
-----​
As the pair of missiles arc towards the _Bray Keaven_, Vargas directs the computer to target them with the two turrets. The starboard turret fires at the missile launched by Bat Alpha. Unfortunately, both lasers on the starboard turret miss. The laser on the port turret targets the missile launched by Bat Bravo, but it also misses.​
Seconds later, the missiles enter their terminal phase. One goes zooming by the _Bray Keaven_, but the other streaks in towards the front of the ship. Marcus and Vargas both wince as the missile impacts against the far trader’s forward cargo bay ramp/door. Vargas mutters a few choice phrases under his breath.​
"Internal ship sensors report no significant damage, Sir," Martha reports. "I’ll be busy straightening out some panels later, but let’s hope that’s the worst of it."​
Martha directs the computer to find information on the sensor capabilities of TL8 fighters and their missiles, and then switches to finding the holiday party’s car. Using their communicator transmissions and the _Bray Keaven_’s sensors, she quickly locates what probably is the holiday party’s ground vehicle. It appears to be heading eastward on a dirt road. There are currently three other vehicles in pursuit. Based on the ship’s current speed, the _Bray Keaven_ should be over the chase in a minute or so.​
Martha relays the holiday party’s location to the bridge. "Captain, they currently have three other vehicles in pursuit of them, but we should be there in a Standard minute or so. I don’t know what these fighters will do to them, however, so I recommend we get them out of the sky before we get there."​
-----​
To the northwest, the two KGL fighters are still approaching and each fires off another missile before they bank away to get into position for a sternward chase. Further away, the four new fighters are clawing their way to a decent altitude. The new fighters probably will be able to engage in a few minutes.​
Vargas starts working the console again. "OK, this time I’m going for the fighters."​
"Very well, target and fire at your discretion," Marcus orders. "Thanks, Martha. Try to keep us together back there."​
"Aye, aye, Cap’n," Martha mutters under her breath as she continues to jam the bat’s sensors, attempting to interfere with any sudden efforts to lock on.​
Marcus takes the _Bray Keavan_ down into a low intercept course to the Amadel, keeping the ships as close to the nape of the earth as possible, trusting his piloting skills to help him to coax the lumbering hulk to do things she wasn’t accustomed to doing.​
-----​
The two KGL missiles streak towards the _Bray Keaven_ unimpeded. One malfunctions badly and mistakenly targets a harvesting trailer filled with wheat. There is an explosion of gold–colored bits of plant matter as the missile strikes the trailer. Unfortunately, the other missile stays true and strikes the far trader on the port side just forward of the cargo bay door. Fortunately, the hull holds.​
Vargas directs the computer to return fire. The port laser fires on Bat Bravo first, but misses terribly. The starboard lasers fire upon Bat Alpha. Only one laser of the pair hits, but the pilot briefly realizes the folly of attacking a starship while the fighter disintegrates around her.​
Marcus keeps the _Bray Keaven_ in nape of earth mode and zooming towards the Amadel. He narrowly avoids a couple of windmills, but his superior flying skills allow him to just miss them. At least they do this time.​
Martha’s computer search on TL-8 missiles yields some potentially useful information for jamming purposes if she has the time to factor them into her activities. As she works, she occasionally glances at the graphs, making subtle adjustments here and there as she attempts to factor the data into her jamming efforts, whispering an infrequent lyric or two of a hymn of Saint Elvis as the sweat rolls off her furrowed brow.​
-----​
On the bridge, Marcus and Vargas spy the cloud of dust being raised by the ground vehicle chase. _The Bray Keaven_ is now about 30 seconds before arriving over the chase.​
Bat Bravo has decided that he really doesn’t want to engage the far trader alone and starts taking evasive maneuvers. The quartet of new fighters is still clawing their way to altitude and will probably be able to engage within a couple of minutes.​
-----​
Vasilii’s voice over the comm system. "Captain, I have you in sight southwest of us. Be advised we are still in a combat situation and one of our number is slightly injured. Also the vehicle has sustained damage but is currently still operating."​
"Emile, if you can take out the fence without hitting the Amadel or putting a big hole in the ground, do it," Marcus orders as he angles the ship to come up directly behind the pursuit. "If not, take out those mopes behind our boys.​
"Darishun, my friend," Marcus adds over the internal comms. "Stand by on the hatch, I’m going to try to get in front of the Amadel on the road, then match their speed or hover. Be ready to drop the hatch on my mark."​
In the cargo bay, Darishun responds to Marcus’ instructions, "Yes, I am ready to lower the rear cargo bay ramp. Please remember that the forward ramp is blocked by some seats that we installed for our rescue pickups. I am also standing by to render medical aid if needed. Perhaps if we took a chance to talk to the locals about the impracticality of attacking us, they would let us depart in peace?"​
-----​
Marcus brings the _Bray Keaven_ low over the fields and lines up directly behind the pursuit. Due to a sudden gust of wind, he barely misses yet another windmill, and only his skill in piloting saves the _Bray Keaven_.​
Vargas remarks, "I think that firing the lasers at the fence will leave a bit of a hole, so I’ll take out the locals instead." Vargas directs the computer to target the starboard lasers at the constabulary patrol car and the port laser at the hover car further back. Unfortunately, all lasers miss, leaving decent–sized craters of vaporized wheat and soil where they strike. A fire starts near one of the strikes.​
A second later, the constabulary car suddenly veers to the right in a cloud of dust and slows down dramatically.​
-----​
Meanwhile, Martha is feverishly trying to incorporate the computer’s TL-8 missile data into her jamming efforts. With a flash of inspiration, she succeeds faster than originally expected and manages to break Bat Bravo’s radar lock. She also notices the four new fighters trying to lock on, but they haven’t gotten locks yet due to the range.​
-----​
On the bridge, Marcus and Vargas see the Amadel go flying through the gate. The car’s driver manages to keep the car under control briefly, but then the car veers off the road and spins out about 50m from the gate. The two bridge crew see someone being ejected from the front right window and land somewhere nearby in the growing wheat. The ground car comes to a rest after several turns.​
The _Bray Keaven_ is now about 100m away from the ground car. There is a hover car closing quickly on the stopped ground car and is 60m away from the ground car. Bat Bravo is 10km away. The four new fighters are about two minutes away from the distance where Bat Alpha and Bravo fired. Given the range of the ship’s weapons, the _Bray Keaven_ can fire on the fighters at any time, assuming that the lasers can bear on the target.​
Marcus attempts to spin the ship around and bring it down on top of the pursuing hover car before landing close to the Amadel."Attention: pursuit car," he intones over the external loudspeakers, "I will bring the full force of my weapons to bear on you if you don’t immediately break off pursuit. I don’t think I’d miss you at this range. Also, I suggest you order your interceptors to break off, as well."​
Switching to internal comms, Argent adds, "Darishun, drop the hatch and tell the boys to get aboard now!"​
-----​
"Hang on, boys," Martha mutters to herself as she continues to jam the sensors of the incoming fighters.​
-----​
Marcus brings the _Bray Keaven_ low over the hover car and gently raps the top of the hover car while the external speakers boom his warning over the fields. After holding contact a moment more to make sure that the hover car driver understands the gravity of the situation, Marcus raises the _Bray Keaven_ and sets the far trader down about 30m from the stopped Amadel. Marcus places the starship's nose towards the new inbound fighters so that the starboard turret can bear.​
While setting the far trader down, Marcus notes that the hover car has spun around and is heading away from the Amadel at a high rate of speed.​
Meanwhile, Vargas directs the port laser and starboard turret to fire at Bat Bravo. Unfortunately, all three lasers miss.​
Martha continues her jamming efforts. Bat Bravo is busy performing evasive maneuvers, so isn't trying to lock on. Two of the new fighters fail to lock onto the far trader, but the two other fighters achieve preliminary target locks in spite of Martha’s efforts and will be able to fire shortly.​
In the cargo hold, Darishun drops the rear cargo hatch as soon as Marcus announces that they are touching down. As soon as the ship and ramp have descended, Darishun exits the ship and waves to the Amadel to enter.​


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXVIII*​
*Date: 126-993*
*Place: A dirt farm road along the KGL-Bromley border*

Ian and Swann squeeze off another pair of bursts as the hover car veers off. Unfortunately for the driver of the hover car, he didn’t veer off quickly enough as Swann’s burst punches through the windshield and there is a briefly visible explosion of red.

Ian’s burst at the hover car passenger only strikes the front side of the hover car. On the bright side, Ian didn’t graze Swann’s big head.

Saro yells, "Turning up ahead," slows down a bit, and then whips a wild turn to the left onto a dirt farm road. This getaway driving really has Saro’s pulse up, and there are times when it seems like he barely has the Amadel under control. Luckily, Ian has a pretty good grip, and Swann ducks back inside the car in anticipation of the turn. He engages the SMG’s safety as well.

-----​ 
As he calls the _Bray Keaven_, Vasilii notices that the previously oncoming constabulary patrol car seems to have slowed a bit and has turned on its flashing lights.

After the Amadel gets about 400m down the dirt road, the original ground car reaches the turn off and continues in pursuit.

Saro keeps the Amadel at a speedy pace but one that he can control. He screams over the din of the engine and the car on the dirt road. "This road is bumpy. I’ll try to keep the Amadel steady but it won’t be easy. I certainly hope The _Bray_ gets here soon.

"Vasilii, while you contact the _Bray Keaven_ also keep an eye out on the road far ahead. Let me know if you see something out of the ordinary. All of my attention is on the immediate path. Wouldn’t want our ride to end prematurely in a ditch."

-----​ 
Vasilii turns his attention to the road ahead, trying to see how far the road goes and what the conditions are. Bringing the microphone to his mouth, Vasilii speaks to the _Bray Keaven_. "Be advised we've turned off the main road and are now headed east. We are still under pursuit and require assistance. One of the pursuing vehicles is a local constabulary with flashing lights. That might make it easier to locate us."

-----​ 
Saro pushes the Amadel as much as his skills and judgement allow, and the ground car follows the dirt roads past fields as the pursuing vehicles close steadily.

-----​ 
In the back of the Amadel, Swann and Vasilii switch sides, and Swann keeps an eye on the pursuing vehicles. The ground car closes the distance quickly, and the constabulary patrol car has turned onto the dirt road in pursuit. The hover car has also rejoined the pursuit.

-----​ 
"Oh dear," Saro mutters as he sees an aluminum metal gate across the road ahead. A barbed–wire fence stretches out from the gate from either side. To either side of the road are shallow ditches and fields of wheat about two feet high.

The ground car is now 100m away. The constabulary patrol car is 300m back. The hover car is 500m back.

"Vasilii, I need a consultation when you get a chance." Saro’s knuckles turn white from gripping the wheel too hard. "Does that gate look like we could drive through it to you? I hope so because if it isn’t then our little joyride is over and we have to face our friends back there."

After hearing Saro’s question, Swann turns to face forward. "It’s either the gate or make some crop circles in that wheat field. I say the gate."

"Good idea about the circles, Swann, but I think the gate is the better choice at the moment," Ian says. "We could do donuts in the dirt to create a ‘smokescreen’ if needed. Maybe once the ship gets closer?"

Saro floors the accelerator after the Amadel gets closer to the gate with the intention of ramming through it.

Vasilii looks at the gate that is growing rapidly with disbelief in his eyes. "Surely you don’t mean to . . . ?"

"Gentlemen, brace for impact," Saro says.

When Saro accelerates the Amadel, Vasilii braces for impact, his knuckles and face whitening. Ian and Swann also brace themselves.

Gunning the engine, Saro sends the Amadel barreling towards the aluminum gate. The Amadel smashes through the gate, sending pieces of the light aluminum flying. The gate damages the front end of the car significantly, and even from the driver’s seat, Saro can tell that they really should have purchased that umbrella damage waiver policy.

Fortunately, Saro’s luck holds, and he manages to keep the Amadel on the dirt road in spite of the reduced handling.

-----​ 
The pursuing ground car closes to 80m just after the gate, and the current driver fires his pistol at the fleeing Amadel. The shot hits Swann in the shoulder.

Swann grunts as pain burns throughout his left shoulder. "Frell!" he curses through clenched teeth. "That son of a belter whore will pay." Swann leans out the window and thumbs off the SMG’s safety. He and Ian return fire. Swann’s burst peppers the windshield of the ground car, and the new driver of the ground car. Unfortunately, the burst only grazes the driver.

On the other hand, Ian’s shot strikes true and catches the driver full in the face. There is a brief explosion of red gore, and the ground car careens off the road into the fields.

-----​ 
Swann ducks back inside the car and puts the safety back on. He then reaches into his pocket to retrieve a handkerchief to shove between the wound and his shirt.

"Swann! Vasilii! You OK back there?" Ian shouts.

Over the roar of the engine and gunfire Saro speaks. "Are you hit Swann? Put some pressure on it and I’ll patch you good as new once we are in the _Bray Keaven_."

Swann grits his teeth and says, "It only hurts when you hit a bump, Doc. Try to dodge a few, OK?" His laugh turns to a hiss as pain shoots through his shoulder again.

-----​ 
Saro keeps the Amadel on the dirt road, and the constabulary patrol car and the hover car remain in pursuit. After a minute of driving on the road, the constabulary patrol car closes the distance to 120m, and the hover car is now 220m back.

At this point, Saro mutters, "Not again," as he sees another gate across the road 300m up ahead.

Glancing ahead, Ian remarks, "Doc, we may not make it through this one as well as before. What are our options?" as he glances out the windows at the layout of the countryside. This particular field has a wheat subspecies growing in it. The plants are around a meter tall or so. It's hard to tell since things are flashing by, but the wheat may be planted in rows of a slight height (less than 10 cm) above the spaces between rows.

"Well, we could stop but I don’t like that option much since the hover car can just turn around our cover. It’s gate or field. I’m inclined to ramming the gate as we have no clue as to how the car will handle the field. In any case, we can’t go much longer."

"Well, Doc, if this gate looks to be stronger than the last one, we may be better off going through the barbed–wire fence instead of the gate, assuming of course there are no ditches."

"The road is flanked by shallow ditches but I fear they may be enough to wreck the car at the speed we are going. I’m trying to decide which is the lesser of the three evils."

-----​ 
In the distance, Vasilii spies the welcome sight of a far trader skimming northeastwardly towards them. Vasilii looks at the far trader in sheer relief, since this expedition has gotten way more violent than he supposed.

Looking at Swann he calls out, "It’s the ship!," pointing off to the southwest. He then catches sight of Swann’s injury and the joy in his face dies away. Bringing the microphone to his face, he speaks to the _Bray Keaven_.

"Thank God. Vasilii, how long until they can pick us up?" Saro asks.

"Captain, I have you in sight southwest of us. Be advised we are still in a combat situation and one of our number is slightly injured. Also the vehicle has sustained damage but is currently still operating."​ 
Through the pain, Swann has a moment of clarity. "Ask the Captain if they can target our pursuers with the ship’s lasers."

-----​ 
Seeing the new gate approaching, Vasilii looks with alarm at the damage to the front of the Amadel. "Maybe you don't want to try that again. Will the car take another gate?"

As the Amadel flies down the dirt road towards the second gate, Ian fires off a burst with his gauss pistol at the constabulary patrol car. The gauss pistol rounds strike the windshield near the constable, but otherwise have no significant effect.

Swann grits his teeth, applies pressure to the wound for a second, and then leans back out of the window to fire a burst at the constabulary patrol car’s right front tire. Just before he fires, he sees two small explosions as something vaporizes areas of dirt and wheat near the patrol car. At that point, Swann fires. The burst hits the patrol car’s tire, and the constable is unable to keep his car under control as the tire pops and the car veers to the right in a cloud of dust and slows down dramatically.

-----​ 
Swann barely manages to get back into the car as Saro guns the Amadel at the gate. The gate is identical to the last one, and Saro hopes that his luck holds. The Amadel smashes into the gate with a scream of abused metal, and the gate goes flying. Saro manages to keep the Amadel on the road for a while, but the second crash has obviously damaged the car’s handling yet again. About 50m from the second gate, Saro loses control. The Amadel veers off the road into the fields and completely spins around a couple of times before Saro is able to bring the car to a stop.

Inside the battered Amadel, there is a brief whirlwind of flying limbs and possessions. Saro, being strapped in, weathers the chaos well. Vasilii also avoids getting banged up.

Ian goes flying out the window and lands with a heavy thud outside of the Amadel. On the bright side, his combat environment suit absorbs much of the damage. As Ian is staring up at the sky through stalks of wheat, he marvels that he was able to keep a hold of his gauss pistol and it didn't go off. "Damn, gotta remember the safety next time!" Ian mutters to himself as he rises up just high enough to see over the wheat and assess the situation.

Swann has better luck in the spin out: he ends up in Vasilii’s lap, but his reflexes keep him inside the car without damage. On the down side, he loses hold of the SMG and it goes flying out the window during one of the spins. Swann pauses to thank the gods that he was disciplined in toggling the safety since he is convinced that was the only thing that kept SMG rounds from spraying the inside of the car.

The Amadel is now at a rest. The hover car is 60m away and closing fast. The _Bray Keaven_ is now about 100m away.

Saro shakes his head, surprised that it is still there. "Damn!"

-----​ 
Vasilii desperately hangs on as the Amadel spins through the field. With a thud Swann lands on Vasilii, pressing him against the window of the car.

The sedan finally stops spinning and Vasilii pushes Swann back over to the other side of the Amadel, then unbuckles himself and opens the door. Standing unsteadily, he sees the hover car closing rapidly. Since no one else seems able to do anything, Vasilii raises his body pistol and bravely fires at the oncoming hover car’s driver when the hover car is 35m away. The shot strikes the hood of the car, but misses the driver.

Swann grabs his auto pistol, slips in a fresh clip, chambers a round and prepares to fire at the hover car when it gets a little closer.

Ian shakes himself, pokes his head up to assess the situation, and fires a burst at the hover car driver. The burst strikes the already abused windshield near the driver, and a round catches him in the shoulder.

-----​ 
Just as the gauss pistol rounds are striking the driver, the _Bray Keaven_ descends like the black hand of an angry god over the hover car. Incredibly, the ungainly far trader actually raps the hover car’s roof with its belly while Marcus’ voice booms out: "Attention: pursuit car," he intones over the external loudspeakers, "I will bring the full force of my weapons to bear on you if you don’t immediately break off pursuit. I don’t think I’d miss you at this range. Also, I suggest you order your interceptors to break off, as well."

Ian grins, "The cavalry has arrived!" he says to no one in particular.

Swann laughs and says, "You tell ’em, Captain."

The far trader then rises about 50m and quickly sets down about 30m from the Amadel with its nose pointed towards the northwest. Darishun descends the rear cargo ramp, and is waving and pointing towards the cargo ramp.

-----​ 
As the far trader sets down, Ian and Vasilii chuckle when they see that the hover car has spun around 180 degrees and is now departing at maximum speed.

Vasilii yells at Saro, "Drive the Amadel up in the cargo hold. We won’t have time to unload!"

Saro manages to get the Amadel running again, and starts driving the car towards the ramp as Ian and Vasilii start sprinting towards the ramp themselves.

-----​ 
Swann puts the safety of his auto pistol on, puts it back in its holster, and puts pressure on his wound. He smiles as he watches Ian and Vasilii sprinting after the Amadel, then turns to face forward and slumps in the back seat in relief. "And I thought I was giving up this dangerous lifestyle," he says to himself. "Well, I guess I should count myself luck to have only lost a submachinegun on this trip."

As the Amadel approaches the cargo ramp, Swann waves at Darishun. Then he remembers the Captain’s words to the hover car driver. He sits up straight. "Interceptors. Doc, hurry up and get this car parked so I can man a turret. We’re not out of the woods yet."


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXIX*​
*Date: 126-993*
*Place: A dirt farm road along the KGL-Bromley border*

Saro drives the battered Amadel up the ramp and comes to a halt a little before rows of temporary seating that seem to have been installed in the cargo hold during the holiday party's absence. The doctor and Swann step out of the ground car with big sighs of relief. Ian and Vasilii quickly sprint up the ramp to join them followed by Darishun’s lumbering bulk. When Darishun gets to the top of the ramp, he keys his comm and announces, "The holiday party is onboard. I am raising the ramp, Marcus."

-----​ 
Martha reports, "Sir, I’ve got most of their sensors locked out for now, but I don’t know how long that’ll hold before they find a way to work around it. Recommend we dust off and retreat as soon as possible."

-----​ 
"Battlestations!" Marcus booms out over the internal comms once the holiday team is in the cargo bay. He doesn’t wait for an answer and lifts off the moment the bay doors are closed, gaining altitude as quickly as the _Bray Keaven_ can and angling toward the closest point of the Bromlian border. "Emile, fire on the fighters if you can."


"Roger that," says Vargas as he swings into action.

With that, the _Bray Keaven_ lifts off and streaks towards the border. Again, the ship just narrowly misses more windmills with Marcus’ skills being the only thing that saves the far trader from playing Don Quixote.

-----​ 
Martha continues to jam the sensors of the incoming fighters, to avoid lock on, taking a quick glance to make sure the Fire Control applications are up and running.

-----​ 
Ian says, "Darishun, Saro, we need to secure the Amadel to keep it from becoming a loose cannon during maneuvers."

After driving the Amadel into the cargo hold the disheveled Saro seems incredibly relieved. "Darishun, good to see you. I can’t believe how good it feels to look at this cargo hold right now."

Saro says to the others, "I agree that the first order of business should be to secure the car but don’t even think that the wounded are getting away with me not looking at those injuries. If either of you starts feeling light-headed you are to let me know at once."

-----​ 
Realizing that they aren’t of the woods yet, Swann sprints for the starboard turret and straps himself in. He contacts the bridge. "Bridge, this is Swann in the starboard turret. I show four incoming targets. Which ones do you want me to fire at?"

-----​ 
Vasilii takes off for the bridge a beat after Swann, grabs the last free station, and configures it for sensor targeting assistance duty. He starts channeling information to the turrets on the closing interceptors. He also relays the information to the Captain, in order for him to make decisions on plotting an evasion course.

-----​ 
Martha is still attempting to jam the sensors of the oncoming fighters. Unfortunately, three out of the four new fighters achieve target locks and fire their missiles. The missiles slash towards the rising far trader. Two end up being thrown off course while the third strikes the windmill that Marcus narrowly missed.

The computer is still targeting Bat Bravo and fires at the evading fighter. Only the second shot from the starboard turret hits, but the hit strikes the fighter in the fuselage near the engine, and the severely damaged fighter starts dropping like a rock and streaming heavy black smoke.

-----​ 
In the cargo hold, Darishun, Ian, and Saro secure the Amadel. While they are securing the vehicle, Darishun briefly bemoans the fact that matters have descended into a violent solution.

"Darishun, some of us suffered injuries," Saro says. "Perhaps you and I can treat those. Gunshot and a high speed motor vehicle accident."

Darishun notices Ian wincing, and suggests that they head to sickbay for the moment while Saro goes and sees to Swann.

-----​ 
In his excitement Saro fires the intercom and proclaims to everyone inside. "By the way, if I’m not mistaken we have samples of their vaccine."


"You sure you guys didn’t do anything else that might have pissed them off, Doc?" Martha quips back, as she continues her efforts. She keeps the other, somewhat indelicate comments, to herself.

-----​ 
The border is three minutes away now. KGL Air Defense Command is demanding that the _Bray Keaven_ cease all hostile action and return under escort to the local military base. They are also demanding that the return of the criminals who killed several local law enforcement officers. Four more fighters have scrambled and should be able to engage in five minutes. Over the border, Vasilii’s sensors pick up eight circling Bromlian fighters.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Super-exciting stuff, SD!   

Amazing how travellers can cause such international incidents. But I guess they're not out of the woods yet. 

Go _Bray Keaven_!

My favorite quote: 



> In his excitement Saro fires the intercom and proclaims to everyone inside. "By the way, if I’m not mistaken we have samples of their vaccine."


----------



## Pyske

Must be tough to be a story hour author.  Your readers are never satisfied.  I mean, what, only *three* updates today?  More, more! 

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Fade

One thing I don't understand is how lasers can miss at a range of only a few kilometers? They're computer controlled and have no flight time, so unless either the sensor image or the control servos are wonky it should be impossible to miss.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Fade said:
			
		

> One thing I don't understand is how lasers can miss at a range of only a few kilometers? They're computer controlled and have no flight time, so unless either the sensor image or the control servos are wonky it should be impossible to miss.



This is a game. It would take the drama out of it if you had a weapon that can hit every time.

Of course, if Swann were in the turret, they wouldn't miss.


----------



## vutpakdi

Pyske said:
			
		

> Must be tough to be a story hour author.  Your readers are never satisfied.  I mean, what, only *three* updates today?  More, more!
> 
> . . . . . . . -- Eric




You could always try to plow through the raw posts on the game board.  

Better to get the Shadowdancer's processed form.

Ron


----------



## Pyske

vutpakdi said:
			
		

> You could always try to plow through the raw posts on the game board.
> 
> Better to get the Shadowdancer's processed form.
> 
> Ron




I know I could.   I was mostly trying to give encouragement in a slightly humorous fashion.  OK, *very* slightly.

More on-topic:  those KGL folks are dedicated!  I think I'd have given up after the PCs blew away my third or fourth driver.  I bet the guvmint has their families as hostages or something. 

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Shadowdancer

Vargas keys up the transmitter. "KGL, this is Imperial humanitarian mission. We are attempting to comply with earlier request to stay clear of your airspace by departing same. Please be advised, this vehicle makes wide turns. Have a nice day."

The former Scout turns to Argent. "All jokes aside, four enforcers? I wonder what happened? Oh, and any ideas how we handle our friends out there orbiting the border? Go ballistic maybe?"

"The Bromlians are there to ensure the Kingans don’t attempt to enter their airspace," Marcus answers, continuing to follow the fastest course to the friendly border as he decides to use the nape of the earth to his advantage. "I’m quite sure they’re extremely interested in our attempts to obtain the vaccine.

"Swann, target KGL units at your discretion. No mercy, Mister," he adds. "Ian: strap in and take notes."

Argent chuckles through an evil grin as he tries to coax all of the speed he can out of the lumbering hulk.

-----​ 
"Aye aye, Captain." Ian responds.

"Thanks for the concern, Darishun, but it’s just some good ol’ strains, sprains, and bruises. We can check it out later."

After a brief argument with Darishun about his health, Ian heads for the stateroom next to the improvised sickbay, straps himself to the chair, and configures the station to keep track of the action.

Shaking his massive head sadly, Darishun follows and hunkers down in the corridor outside of the stateroom and braces himself against the walls. Thinking about the unfortunate propensity for the crew to get into unnecessary violence, the Virushi thinks that he really ought to rig some harness points where he can strap himself in around various parts of the ship given that he can’t fit in any station chairs.

-----​ 
Martha chimes in on the comm discussion about where to go next. "Cap’n, have you considered going above them? We can reach orbit faster than they can, and once we’re up there, we’ve got Imperial support on our side." She shrugs, mostly to herself as Marcus probably can’t see her.

She continues her efforts to jam the sensor locks of the fighters, frustrated that three shots got passed her prior efforts.

-----​ 
Vasilii listens to the ex-Scout and the engineer, then chimes in. "Captain, Ms. Smith and Mr. Vargas may have good points. If we cross into Bromlian airspace directly, we implicate them and could start a war. If we head into space, not only will we avoid that but also we could head straight for the _Wall of Stone_ where Imperial medical facilities are better.

"The Bromlians can claim outrage and denounce us all they want. They can even claim that their fighters are there to deny the border to us."

A sly smile spreads across Vargas’ face. "Very good, a nice piece of thinking that."

"Good idea. Hang on," Argent confirms, then banks left — parallel to the border — and takes the Bray Keaven as vertical as he can get without losing too much velocity. "Emile, Swann, keep those fighters out of our exhaust port."

-----​ 
"Roger that, Captain," Swann says as he tracks the incoming fighters. He targets the closest one and fires.

-----​ 
Marcus initially points the lumbering far trader towards the border with Bromley and attempts to extract as much airspeed as possible from the _Bray Keaven_. After suggestions from Vasilii, Martha, and Vargas, he takes the _Bray Keaven_ vertical and heads for space at maximum speed. Unfortunately, Marcus can’t recall the likely operating ceiling for the TL-8 fighters, so he can’t estimate how long the _Bray Keaven_ will be under fire from the KGL fighters.

Vasilii uses the ship’s sensors to assist Swann’s gunnery.

-----​ 
Seeing the _Bray Keaven_ go ballistic, the lead new fighter comms the fleeing far trader, "Merchant ship. This is Raptor One. Return to 10km altitude and circle immediately. We will destroy you if you attempt to flee. You are in violation of King George’s Land airspace and you are harboring criminals. This is your last warning."

-----​ 
Martha’s attempt to jam their sensors goes disastrously awry, and her efforts apparently turn the sensors into some great beacon, and all four fighters achieve lock ons and fire. Fortunately for the _Bray Keaven_, only two of the missile hit. One missile impacts on the top side of the hull over port jump engine. The other missile strikes on the port side near the low berths. The damage control screen in the cockpit indicates probable damage to one of the low berths.

-----​ 
Swann returns fire, targeting Raptor One. With Vasilii’s assistance, he easily hits the lead fighter with both lasers, and the fighter is simply vaporized.

Vargas has the computer target Raptor Two with the port laser. The port laser hits Raptor Two, and Raptor Two goes down streaming smoke.

-----​ 
Vasilii watches his screen as the ship fires, and winces as the lead fighter vaporizes. He switches his sensors to the two remaining fighters and tries to assist the gunners with targeting.

-----​ 
Marcus frowns as the ship takes a couple more hits, then leans his head slightly in Vasilii’s direction. "Vas, if you can, give Martha a hand on jamming those radars."

With everyone doing their jobs, the captain is able to focus entirely on piloting, and he continues to guide the Keaven up and out of the atmosphere.

The former Scout remarks calmly as the ship obtains a vertical climb, "Hmm. Haven’t done one of these in a while. I forgot how much fun they can be." He also preps a shot at the remaining fighters.

-----​ 
Swann watches in grim satisfaction as two of the fighters disappear from his targeting screen. "Two down, two to go," he says to himself. "I just hope we can bag these other two before they get a lucky hit on us."

He sets his sights on the next closest fighter and fires.

-----​ 
Martha, realizing that the bridge had now overridden the sensor arrays, remarks into the comm system, "Vasilii, you take sensors. No use in us both giving conflicting commands to the equipment. Captain, I’ll try to give us some more power so we can get out of here just that much faster."

With that, her fingers dance across her boards, coaxing the engines to perform at their safest limits.

-----​ 
The _Bray Keaven_ streaks towards space with the two remaining KGL fighters desperately trying to keep up. Vasilii takes over the jamming duties and does a good job of causing problems for the two TL–8 fighters.

One of the fighters loses its lock on and doesn’t fire. The other manages to maintain its lock and fires. The missile homes in on the _Bray Keaven_, and strikes squarely on the starboard turret, damaging or destroying one of the pulse lasers, damaging the turret traversal mechanism, and sending a spall or two whizzing around in the turret fire control. One narrowly misses Swann’s head while the other strikes him hard in his uninjured shoulder.

Cursing enough to peel paint off the fighter, Swann returns fire, and the shot punches straight through the cockpit, killing the pilot instantly.

Swann grunts in satisfaction as the laser strikes the fighter. "You got off easy, pal. You’d be sorry if Martha got her hands on you for damaging her baby."

He briefly rubs his right shoulder where the spall struck him. He then grits his teeth and begins trying to line up the remaining fighter in his sights.

-----​ 
Vargas’ computer–controlled turret fires at the other fighter but misses.

-----​ 
Martha adjusts the engine’s output as much as she can, knowing that the _Bray Keaven_ will pick up speed as she gets to thinner atmosphere. Losing the second starboard laser has helped a little bit, and she manages to coax a little more speed.

-----​ 
Marcus glowers as the _Keaven_ takes the hit and casts a quick glance toward Vargas. "Emile, that _noise_ is distracting,"he growls. "Cut those monkeys off."

He continues to push the ship, as if he were trying to will the _Keaven_ out of the atmosphere.

"I’m already on it, Arggie," replies Vargas as he works the weapons console.

-----​ 
Martha begins assessing the damage sustained, with the intention of exacting what repairs she can with the equipment she has at hand. True repairs would have to wait until dry-dock, but she would have to make sure her baby makes it to dry-dock first.

She starts running damage control diagnostics routines on her systems. Component readouts generally show OK except Low Berth No. 3 (which appears offline) and Starboard Laser No. 2 (also offline). There don’t appear to be any hull breaches with the possible exception of just outside Low Berth No. 3.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, the passengers (Darishun, Ian, and Saro) are hunkered down in/near the improvised sick bay and the cabin next to it trying to follow the action the best that they can.

-----

The remaining "Raptor" fighter is still in pursuit, but is starting to drop behind as the _Bray Keaven_ accelerates as it gets to thinner atmosphere. The fighters that most recently took off from the KGL military base are clawing for altitude, but Marcus decides that, barring mishaps, they will not be able to engage before the _Bray Keaven_ gains too much altitude for their engines. Of course, the KGL Air Defense command is still calling on the _Bray Keaven_ to surrender or be destroyed.

The Bromlian fighters are still circling just inside their airspace and warning the KGL fighters to stay clear.

-----​ 
The _Bray Keaven_ streaks towards space with the remaining KGL fighter desperately trying to keep up. On the bridge of the far trader, Vasilii continues to try to break the fighters’ sensor lock-on. He continuously shifts the frequency output of the trader’s radar, and scans for the frequency the fighter is using to its weapons tracking. When he finds it, he intends to start introducing bursts of random energy on the same frequency, hoping to introduce a premature detonation for any proximity–fused missiles.

Marcus continues to push the _Bray Keaven_ to her limits, and the velocity indicator continues to increases as the air gets thinner. In spite of the damage, the far trader climbs into the upper atmosphere and steadily draws away from the pursuing KGL fighter.

-----​ 
Though smarting from his wounds and wrestling with a damaged turret, Swann is able to get the starboard turret to bear and fire a shot at the last KGL fighter. This shot strikes the fighter towards its tail and punches clean through the single engine. At the same time, Vargas’ computer–controlled port turret fires, but misses. The fighter goes down in a number of flaming pieces anyway.

-----​ 
Vasilii attempts to increase the jamming of the sensors, but ends up overloading the emitters, and the entire sensor system shuts down. It’s not immediately clear what happened or how quickly the system can be restored, but the _Bray Keaven_ is effectively flying on visual only at this point.

The next 15 minutes are tense ones as the ship is essentially flying dumb and blind except for what Marcus and Vargas can see out of the bridge. Luckily, the other KGL fighters appear to be out of range and unable to sufficiently close the range, and no other missiles find the fleeing far trader. By the time that the far trader reaches orbit, Martha has the sensors back online at half capability.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Epilogue*​ 
The Bray Keaven achieves orbit smarting from her wounds, and Marcus contacts the Marquis onboard the _Wall of Stone_ to explain the situation. The Marquis isn’t too pleased to learn that the holiday party’s return wasn’t handled quietly, but he is excited to hear that a probable vaccine has been acquired and dispatches the _Civan_ and _Seri’s Dagger_ to pick up half of the vaccine cans for analysis.

While waiting for the two close escorts to arrive, Marcus contacts Gen. Tilshire and explains the holiday party’s actions as well as the current situation. Gen. Tilshire also isn’t too pleased that matters descended into violence, but agrees that the best thing is for the ship to avoid returning to Bromley for the moment. He does insist that half of the cans be returned if possible so that Dr. Warren can study them.

Amusingly, the crew’s old friends, the Lingsdonlanders, attempt to intercept the _Bray Keaven_ just before the two _Gazelle_–class close escorts arrive. As before, the Lingsdonlanders demand that the _Bray Keaven_ hand over half of the vaccine cans for analysis. Unhappily for them, they quickly discover that Gazelles have good sensor suites and weapons with long ranges, and that the Marquis’ troops and the Imperial Navy take a very dim view of locals trying to shake down Imperial representatives.

An hour later, _Seri’s Dagger_ speeds off towards the _Wall of Stone_ with its vaccine cans while the gig from the _Civan_ drops to the Groves Airport to deliver four cans of soda for Dr. Warren. The gig then returns, and the _Civan_ escorts the far trader to the _Wall of Stone_.

About this time, the scattered remains of the Lingsdonland craft start sparkling as they reach the upper edge of the atmosphere.

-----​ 
The next several weeks are a bit of a blur for the crew of the _Bray Keaven_.

Working with the other scientists onboard the _Wall of Stone_, Saro is able to quickly isolate and grow the vaccine. Dr. Warren and his team are able to duplicate the feat as well with some information and help. Within a week, the vaccine is being produced in some quantity onboard the _Wall of S_tone and within Bromley. Bromley and the Imperials also distribute samples of the vaccine to other nations on Alief starting with those directly affected but not involved in combat.

Ian and Swann end up on bed rest for three weeks with Saro threatening to get Darishun to sit on them if necessary. Given the magnitude of the threat, they decide to relax in bed, slowly going crazy and wearing out all available game software.

Meanwhile, the rest of the crew is able to get the hull of the battered far trader patched and repaired with the interdiction trader’s supplies and facilities. Martha is able to determine that starboard laser No. 2 was seriously damaged but not destroyed. Unfortunately, the _Wall of Stone_ does not have a compatible power–focussing crystal, so the major part of the repairs will have to wait.

On the bright side, they are able to get the port laser and missile launcher finally calibrated. Low Berth No. 3 is still offline pending spare parts, but at least it is no longer open to space. The sensor suite is fully operational again with Martha’s tender care.

-----​ 
During the holiday trip to Kingsland, Swann bought some souvenirs for those who stayed behind. He passes them out first chance he gets.

For Darishun, a stuffed shierrhino.

For Marcus, a T-shirt which reads "My crew went to Kingsland, and all they bought me was this lousy T-shirt."

For Martha, a hot pink belly shirt with spaghetti straps which reads "Queen of Kingsland."

For Emile, a Hawaiian-style shirt with a loud print of male Vargrs playing ukuleles and female Vargrs dancing while wearing skimpy native costumes. "Better watch out, or Dr. Saro will steal this from you," Swann says as he gives Vargas the shirt.

-----​ 
Most of the time, Martha throws herself into repairing the ship, making sure her baby is spaceworthy. Martha finally decides that her dreams are too much for her, and with the help of Dr. Saro, she contacts and utilizes some confidential counseling services. In time, she begins to relax somewhat, and the dreams begin to drift away.

The young engineer is very appreciative of the gift she received, and wears the top occasionally when "letting her hair down" at a local club. With recent developments, Martha Smythe remains determined to stay with the _Bray Keavan_ and make sure nothing untoward happens to her.

-----​ 
The time aboard the _Wall of Stone_ goes all too quickly for Vasilii. Realizing that his error with the sensor suite could have cost the crew their lives, he works with Martha to repair the ship. When the repairs are finished, Vasilii helps Marcus to run short test flights checking out the far trader.

On his off time, Vasilii wanders the blockade tender making friends and talking to the crew. He makes sure that Cpl. Obutu gets her flower soap. He also trades to the crew and Marines the items that Sgt. Burnett acquired for him in Bromley, trading items to the troops at cost. The pottery and vases that he bought in KGL go on the walls of his cabin, trying to add a little life to his room.

-----​ 
Tensions between Bromley and King George’s Land become very tense for about a week with accusations flying back and forth between the previously neutral to friendly neighbors. King George’s Land insists that the Bromlians admit that the crew was part of a Bromlian special ops group and operating under Bromlian orders. Bromley notifies the media and other nations of the evidence the crew found that a soda giveaway contained a vaccine for AHV. A coalition of nations against KGL is quickly formed, and a much wider war looks imminent.

Eight days after the _Bray Keaven_ retrieved the holiday party, the 2395th Imperial Navy Reaction Squadron arrives insystem carrying the 4836th Imperial Marine Regimental Combat Team. The Marquis presents his findings and the crew’s evidence to Commodore Hasigarii. The King George’s Land government initially resists the Imperial Marine fact–finding teams, but meekly give in once the Imperial squadron starts conducting spinal mount target practice using KGL bases and military units.

The fact–finding teams discover enough evidence to conclusively show that AHV was artificially created with non-local help as part of a KGL military operation to conquer neighbors. The KGL government declines to supply all of those involved and its senior leaders for trial, so the Commodore drops the entire regimental combat team on KGL.

The fighting is over within three days.

The surviving KGL leaders are put on trial, found guilty, and executed. Heavy reparation demands are placed on KGL by the coalition of nations, but outright war is averted by the presence of the Imperial Navy squadron.

-----​ 
About this time, a Damian Bray of Bray Shipping Pty. Ltd. eventually shows up insystem to discover the whereabouts of the company’s missing far trader. A quick round of negotiations ensue between Damian Bray, the crew, the Marquis, and the Bromlian government. The Bromlians and the Marquis are intent on rewarding the crew for their actions. Damian Bray wants the company’s aging far trader back, but isn’t too pleased when informed of the former captain’s actions and how he broke the quarantine and endangered another system.

In the end, a deal is struck. The Bromlians purchase the far trader from Bray Shipping Pty. Ltd., partly with a loan from the Marquis. The Bromlians then create _Bray Keaven_ Interests Ltd. and transfer the title to the company. The Bromlian government is the majority shareholder for the time being with each crew member being a minority shareholder, but the agreement is that the government’s stake will be transferred to the minority shareholders (the crew) in 10 years provided that the _Bray Keaven_ transport two non-military cargoes from offworld to Bromley each year (assuming that Bromley can arrange cargoes). Otherwise, the crew will be free to do with the ship as they please (and be responsible for maintenance and salaries of any hired new crew).

Vasilii (with the crew’s permission) represents the crew during the negotiations with Bromley and Bray Shipping Pty. Ltd. He tries for the best terms possible. He requests from the Marquis’ staff an exemption from the Red Zone quarantine, in order to fulfill the Bromlian contract.

-----​ 
The crew eventually returns to Bromley to pick up its air raft and return the battered Amadel. Luckily, the rental car company waives the fines given that the Amadel now has some notoriety as the car that helped find the vaccine. The crew loads the two dTons of silver, converts their various accounts to Imperial credits, and prepares to depart the system.

-----​ 
Five weeks after the pickup of the holiday party, the _Bray Keaven_ returns to Sentry. Seven weeks ago, they had departed as a grab–bag of individuals thrown together in an emergency. They return as a seasoned crew, comfortable working with each other. Now, each needs to decide if they want to stay together or go on their separate ways. They met in the crew lounge on the morning of their arrival in Sentry Downport to decide.

-----​ 
*Funds:*

The crew now has a total of 444 KCr in credit chits: 133 KCr was in the safe, 111 KCr is from the Lingdonsallers converted to Bromlian Pounds, and 200 KCr is from the Marquis' reward for find the vaccine.

The crew also was each paid 25 KCr by the Marquis as their salary for the near two months of work (a rate well above the going rate even for pilots) and thanks for their efforts.

The crew also has two dTons of refined silver in the cargo hold.

*Potential trouble:*

The star flower plants still remain in the converted/hollowed out fuel purification areas. There are now five metal tubes of star flower pollen.

The _Bray Keaven_ is still due for jump drive overhaul, but the drives are still within spec.

It is still a mystery as to why the bomb was placed onboard the ship.

-----​ 
So ends the first Tale of the Bray Keaven.


----------



## Morte

> For Martha, a hot pink belly shirt with spaghetti straps which reads "Queen of Kingsland."




Damn, whatever happened to that? Must wind Martha up about it...


----------



## Pyske

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> So ends the first Tale of the Bray Keaven.




*wild applause from the audience*

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Shadowdancer

Morte said:
			
		

> Damn, whatever happened to that? Must wind Martha up about it...



She still wears it from time to time.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Fanstastic Ending. Can't wait until the next book. 

Makes we want to suggest Traveller this Friday instead of Champions


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Prologue*​ 
*Date: 126-993 to 154-993*
*Location: Alief system, Linkworlds Cluster, Ley Sector, Gateway Domain*

Vasilii’s efforts to make friends and sell his procured items at cost on the interdiction tender do earn him friends that may prove useful the next time the ship is in Alief.

-----​ 
Darishun is quite amused with his stuffed toy and laughs heartily. At least, that is what Swann thinks Darishun is doing when he presents the shierrhino to the Virushi. It’s either that, or Darishun’s digestive system is suffering mild seismic quakes.

-----​ 
Martha begins therapy sessions with a therapist to which Dr. Saro refers her. Being a detached duty Scout, the therapist is very understanding of the stresses and schedules of starship crews, and her nightmares begin to fade.

-----​ 
Marcus spends much of the last two weeks in Alief away from the ship, apparently in discussions with Navy officers and the Marquis’ advisors while Vasilii represents the crew in the Bromlian negotiations. He seems preoccupied whenever any of the crew bumps into him, but he just tells them it’s about "personal stuff" before moving onto another subject.

-----​ 
*Date: 161-993*
*Location: Sentry system, Linkworlds Cluster, Ley Sector, Gateway Domain*

After the _Bray Keaven_ exits jump space, Vasilii watches as the world of Sentry glows in front of the ship, not quite believing that their trip is over. The jump back from Alief was uneventful; at least no bombs or prohibited plants were found.

As soon as the ship achieves orbital status and starts its landing pattern Vasilii starts calling up financial news and cargo activities. He looks for any good opportunities for speculative trade or cargo runs to other worlds in the cluster. He posts the two dTons of silver for sale, writing the ad aggressively to highlight quality and content.

When morning comes on date 162-993, Vasilii rises early, the thought of trading and profits to come racing through his brain. Vasilii finds one of his old contacts in the metals business and manages to sell the Bromlian silver. His negotiating skills help net the crew KCr180 or the silver. He correlates all known cargo offers by destination and probable profit margin for the crew to consider during their scheduled meeting in the docking berth’s attached office. He also brings his shopping list to the meeting in case others want to add to the list or volunteer to shop for him.

-----​ 
Argent catches up with Darishun in the berth and flags down the Virushi. "Well, my friend, it seems that the Scout Service is calling me back to duty," he says. "My transport leaves tomorrow morning."

Darishun nods his massive head sadly, adds a slightly alarming rueful smile, and says, "As the winds of fate will take us. Please go in peace, my friend, and I hope that our paths will cross again soon."

"Sooner, rather than later, I hope," the captain replies with a smile of his own as he glances at the Virushi. "Take care of these guys for me, will ya? And take care of yourself, big guy."

Marcus pats his friend on one of his massive shoulders, then takes a step back. "Godspeed, Darishun."

"Marcus!" calls out Vargas before his former captain can get away. "Good work," he offers his hand, "maybe we’ll see you again sometime." After Argent shakes hands with him, Vargas gets a mischievous little grin. "Shake it easy," he says before turning to leave.

"And you keep on groovin’, Emile," the captain answers, his lips curling into a wry smile. He starts to move off, then stops suddenly. "Oh, Emile, can you do something for me?"

Pulling a small data chip out of his jacket, Marcus hands it over to his fellow scout. "I know you all will probably be looking for my replacement soon. I just received a message from my cousin, who just got out of the Imperial Navy," he says. "He’s a top-notch officer, and a pretty crisp pilot. You all would be doing well to pick him up before someone else does. Pass his info around to everyone. I really think he’s worth a hard look."

"Will do," says Vargas, pocketing the chip, "and if he’s anything like you, well – we’ll probably like him anyway."

-----​ 
Shortly after lunch, Darishun receives a summons from the Scout Service. A passenger liner has gone down in the wilds of a planet just outside the cluster, and Darishun’s profile came up as having experience with on-planet search and rescue operations. Darishun hurriedly takes his leave of the crew as well, promising to try and catch up with the _Bray Keaven_ when their paths cross again.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Chapter I​ 
*Date: 162-993*
*Location: Docking bay, Sentry Downport*

Vasilii bustles into the berth’s office for the morning meeting wearing his best suit, smiling broadly with a sheaf of documents in his hand. Bidding each person a "Good Morning," he sits down in a comfortable chair and orders breakfast. "Ah, I love Sentry. No dust masks, weather problems, or weird animals to worry about!" he says to Saro. "I enjoy these arcologies, so much better than living out in the open air."

"Well Vasilii, I was born and raised in Edenelt so I’m partial to natural atmospheres," Saro replies. "There is nothing like the smell of air purified by a natural ecosystem. Call me strange." He smiles.

When the meeting starts, Vasilii waits for his turn with only a slight impatience. Once he is recognized, he plows into his subject with enthusiasm.

"As you can see," he states as he hands each crewmember one of the pages he brought with him, "our little ‘adventure’ turned a comfortable profit. Given it was our first venture together, I think we should be fairly well pleased. If you’ll look at your copy, I’ll explain our status."

Each sheet has the same info, basically a ledger of credits and upcoming debits. The highlights are as follows:

*Total Available Funds:* Cr606,000
*Management Reserve (MR):* Cr18,000
*Total Funds:* Cr624,000

*Ship Refitting:* Cr54,000
*Ship Repairs*: Cr230,000
*Weapons Restocking:* Cr30,000
*On-going Maintenance:* Cr16,846
*Projected Expenditures:* Cr330,846

*Available Balance*: Cr275,154 plus MR.

"I’ve set aside 10 percent of our first profit, the Bromlian silver, as a management reserve and will continue to do so with any other speculative profits. We can use it as necessary but it’s only sound business practice to have a reserve fund for emergencies."

While Vasilii proceeds to explain the details of the group’s financial status Saro seems impressed.

Martha nods absently as Vasilii expands on the finances. "We’ll be able to take care of you soon, baby," she thinks as she looks in the general direction of the ship. Though she can’t see it through the walls, Martha still feels a sense of connection to the far trader.

Vasilii continues. "If we want to pursue more profit-making ventures we should determine our options. Bulk cargo is a mainstay of the commerce trade, and should be pursued. Once we have a destination, we can solicit passengers if we choose and even indulge in a little speculative trade goods.

"I’ve considered looking into acquiring the mail contract for Alief. I know it’s a Red Zone, but our unique dispensation puts us in a prime situation. Mail charters are lucrative, but would require us to stay close to this section of space."

Vasilii looks to the others for any input.

"Good job, Vasilii. Thanks for the bookkeeping efforts," Ian says.

Swann looks around the room at the others, rubs a hand across his face and says, "A mail charter for Alief sounds like a good idea. We’re going to have to stay primarily in this cluster already because of our contract to haul at least two cargoes a year for the Bromlians, so we might as well visit more often and make some credits.

"I’ve been doing some searching on the computer nets while I was convalescing the past few weeks. Well, that is, when I wasn’t playing ‘WizWar (TM)’ against Ian. Anyway, I discovered that Fonnein Orbital over in system 069-526 has a good reputation for doing maintenance on far traders. The shipyard there specializes in it. Can our engines make one more Jump 2? If so, maybe we should go there to have the annual maintenance done on the engines."

Vasilii looks just a little uncomfortable when Swann mentions Fonnein Orbital. "Mr. Hellinic is correct, there is a shipyard there that specializes in far trader types. The rumor is that they can upgrade a ship to near military specifications, although I’ve never actually seen their work."

Clearing his throat, Vasilii continues. "I grew up on Estorr in Kleister Beta and have passed through Fonnein a couple of times. Fonnein Orbital is a busy place, if a bit small. However, due to certain things I’d rather not get into I would prefer to stay away from Estorr at this time. It’s possible that I could meet some people at Fonnein that I’d rather not bump into."

Vasilii looks extremely uncomfortable to reveal this information. Fidgeting a little, he continues in a slight rush. "If we decide to head there, I can look for some cargo for that destination. I’m sure we could find some items that might net us a few credits as well."

Saro laughs good-naturedly and pats Vasilii in the back. "I suggest we do not go to Fonnein then. Perhaps we can inquire about services here. I’m no expert but it seems like there are facilities here.

"I think the mail contract is a wonderful idea. We should approach the proper authorities about it.

"I would also like this opportunity to explain my motivations, not to sway anyone but to explain why I feel so strongly about staying with all of you."

Saro’s words draw Martha’s attention. She smiles at the man, thankful for his assistance in finding the Scout counselor, and in the confidentiality in which he handled her request.

"Profits are nice but I do this for the opportunity to experience different things, to see new places and meet new people. If I can earn a living doing that then I am a happy man. As such I am willing to forego my cabin and bunk with someone so we can take passengers. Since I don't have any useful ship skills and my medical know-how could easily be replaced by someone with knowledge of first aid during normal operation of a ship, I volunteer to look after the passengers in flight."

Martha’s head bobs almost imperceptibly, as she laughs inwardly at Saro’s statement. "He can keep the passengers. Give me the engine room any day of the week, and twice in jumpspace." She listens silently to the rest of the doctor’s words, feeling a sense of pride in how he describes the crew in general. Still, she isn’t proud of how she faired with the sensors, and makes a mental note to pick up some texts and testing software to help her enhance her skills in that area.

"Another request is that since I believe in enjoying life," Saro says. "We should get good supplies. We probably should vote on it though.

"Last thing — I wish Marcus was still here to listen to this. When we first reached Alief an event left a bad taste in my mouth and I would like to talk about it. The sale of drugs to the Lingdonslanders was something that I failed to understand. The way I saw it we made a profit from selling medications which did not belong to us and information that was freely available. Now, after spending all of this time with all of you, I have no doubts about anyone’s character. People who put life and limb on the line for the benefit of a population they do not belong to and have no association with? That is rare and commendable. I am immensely proud of being in a crew with all of you."

Swann quickly interjects: "Doc, you can be my wheelman any time."

"I also noted how those profits were used to finance the excursion to KGL, but at the time it was most confusing to me," the Doctor continues. "It is in the past but perhaps the next time we could hold a vote on matters like that. Yes, we needed to act quickly then but a vote usually won’t take more than a few minutes."

Swann says, "I agree. If this is going to be a joint venture, then we all need to have an equal say when possible. Sure, some of us have more expertise in certain areas, and the others will need to defer to that expertise when necessary. But if something affects all of us, we all should have a say in the decision."

"Now to get back to what we should do," Saro says. "Speculative trading sounds great to me but I am pretty much open to any legal and non-unethically exploitative strategy. I am sure Vasilii can turn a profit from anything so as long as he is here I feel content."

As Saro ends his comments, Martha chimes in. "I’d like to give some consideration to the annual maintenance that Vasilii mentioned. The Bray Keavan has probably one more good jump in her, if I nurse the engines, but after that we’re risking a misjump every time we power up the grid."

She pauses. "After that, though, we should probably see what’s available here, as it will probably dictate what our best options will be."


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Date: 162-993 and 163-993*
*Location: Sentry Downport*

The crew spends the morning discussing options for refitting and deciding what to do next. During the morning, Marcus announces that he has been recalled to active duty and takes his leave of the crew. Before departing, he hands Vargas a chip containing information about his cousin, a Kevon Holland who apparently may be calling on the _Bray Keaven_ soon for a berth.

-----​ 
Martha determines that the drives are still within spec (though edging close to the borderline), so another jump or two should be okay if the crew wants to head to system 069-526. Vasilii guesses that the jump drive maintenance will probably be cheaper at Fonnein Orbital, though he doesn't know by how much. He also guesses that the popup turret installation and the pulse laser repair will probably be cheaper there also. He doesn't know if the low berth repairs will be cheaper or not.

Martha adds that, while the engines can take another jump, she'd rather not push it any further than that. "Please consider it my recommendation that we perform our annual maintenance as soon as possible."

-----​ 
Vasilii leaves after the meeting in the morning, the news of Marcus’ departure a little upsetting. In the nearly two months that he’s known the captain, he’s come to respect his leadership abilities and common sense.

Vasilii returns to the _Bray Keaven_ and uses the bridge console to look up information on 069-526. Although he spent his youth growing up on the moon of Estorr, he’s only been through Kleister Alpha three times. The memory of the last time, when he’d been fired from Sternmetal and deposited on Fonnein Orbital, still haunted him. He doesn’t remember any details of that time, only the sense that everyone was staring at him.

Shaking himself out of his reverie, Vasilii looks for economic data that he can use to his advantage. First, he looks to see if any bulk cargo is headed there. If so, he makes sure that it will fit in the cargo hold of the _Bray Keaven_.

After checking on that, Vasilii then looks for any speculative ventures. Drawing on his memory of life on Estorr and the data he researched, he tries to find items that are needed or desired on 069-526.

-----​ 
After his research, Vasilii logs off the computer and heads to the engineering compartment. Finding Martha huddled over the engines (as he expected) he comes right to the point. "Ms. Smythe, would you like me to order materials for any routine maintenance you need to do? I’ve read several logistical studies that point to a direct savings in shipboard maintenance if routine items are accomplished on a timely basis. I’m sure that you have engineering analyses that come to the same conclusion. I’d be happy to help with any small jobs that you need done, although I’ve never actually been trained in starship maintenance. I do want us to be as efficient as possible, however. ‘Efficiency is profit,’ as they say at home."

Vasilii writes down the materials Martha indicates and the possible vendors.

When she is done, Vasilii continues. "I wonder, have you had a chance to look at the starboard fuel processor? I know the port one is, ahem, out of commission but I don’t think we’ve ever looked at the other one. If it was operating, we could save a good amount of credits buying unrefined fuel and processing it ourselves. Please let me know what you find, I’d be most interested."

-----​ 
When done, Vasilii returns to the bridge and opens a comm channel to port operations. He requests standard refueling (refined) and resupply for the ship, and makes sure that the crew knows when the ground crew is arriving so that they can be escorted. He then contacts a maintenance supplier for any supplies Martha needs.

-----​ 
Ian asks for volunteers to help escort the ground crew and observe the resupply. "Don’t want any stray bombs being planted, now do we?" he tells the others. When the ground crew arrives he assigns the volunteers to each person/group and personally pats down each worker and searches their toolboxes, materials, etc.

-----​ 
Once the ship’s business is done, Vasilii turns to personal needs. First he orders a small handcomputer from a major supplier, one of the advanced synaptic models. Then he accesses a starship supplier and orders an advanced vacc suit in his size. Finally, he asks the supplier for any prepackaged cuisines for expeditions. He orders two cases of them, asking for variety. Vasilii requests delivery within 24 hours for all items.

-----​ 
Late in the afternoon, after the resupply crews finish, Swann showers, changes into jeans and a T–shirt, and heads toward the starport concourse, making sure to leave all of his weapons behind on the _Bray Keaven_. "I hate these high law level systems," he thinks. "I feel almost naked without a weapon tucked away somewhere."

He heads for the closest tavern, sits down at the bar — out of habit taking a seat that allows him to watch the entrance — and orders a beer with a whiskey chaser. He sips the beer and starts thinking.

"Darishun and the Captain, both leaving," he thinks. "Damn, that was fast. Too fast. I liked both of them, too. Marcus is the sort of captain you can respect, not so full of himself he won’t pitch in and help with the work. And the way he brought the ship in to snatch us out of Kingsland; I could be dead, otherwise — all of us could. That’s the sort of man you want to work for, knowing he’ll back you all the way when it counts.

"And Darishun," Swann smiles as he takes another sip of beer. "It’s hard to believe someone that big can be so gentle, and not take advantage of his size and strength by bullying others. He’s one of the nicest sophonts I’ve ever met, and pulls more than his weight when it comes to working. And that’s a lot of weight to pull." Swann smiles again.

"I should be used to people leaving by now. It always happens, sooner or later. I guess it’s better sooner rather than later." Swann drains the last of his beer, then downs the shot of whiskey. "Well, I’ve got some shopping to do. Best get to it."

He tips the bartender and walks out, strolling down the concourse to the nearest clothing store. He buys four more sets of work clothes, then heads to an electronics store where buys a new advanced synaptic portable computer. He visits an entertainment store to check out the new computer games, but only buys some recorded music: the latest albums by Native Traveller and Mendoza Beaver. Then he heads back to the _Bray Keaven_ with his purchases.

During his shopping, Swann looks for any stores that sell weapons and ammunition. He wants to know what his options are for buying a new SMG.

-----​ 
Kevon Holland steps onto the tarmac of the downport in his undress uniform, carrying a garment bag over his left shoulder as a petty officer pushes a small case behind him. His father had already arranged an apartment for him on Sentry to use following his departure from the service, fully paid for six months while the young lieutenant commander figured out where he would go next.

Kevon was resigned to taking advantage of the apartment as he rode down on the shuttle from the Frigate _Aphid_, but is pleasantly surprised to find a waiting message from his cousin concerning his departure from the _Bray Keaven_ and the ship’s impending arrival in Sentry. Fortuitous. By his calculation, the _Keaven_ should have already been in port for a day or two, so Kevon decides to find the small trader and see if that job is still open.

-----​ 
Saro spends part of the day soaking in the atmosphere of the startown at Sentry. He looks to acquire a flak jacket, but otherwise his time is spent wandering, browsing, speaking to random people, and finding out what are the "must-not-miss" spots here.

His plan is to make sure everyone in the crew has a bit of fun here, since they seem so workaholic. Once he finds an appropriate restaurant he will make reservations for everyone. He will also look for post-dinner hang–out places. Then he will call the whole crew and invite them. Of course, dinner and drinks will be on him.

-----​ 
The first and second days in Sentry pass by pretty quickly for the crew of the _Bray Keaven_. The sudden departures of Marcus and Darishun put a bit of a damper on the crew’s spirits, but the crew carries on buoyed by hope for future prospects and individual actions such as Saro’s dinner.

-----​ 
Vasilii busies himself with working his contacts to sell cargoes as well as doing some shopping for himself and the crew. He postpones committing to cargoes (both contracted transport and speculative) and a possible mail contract for Alief until at least the start of the third day in port.

-----​ 
Swann spends the time doing a little bit of shopping and canvassing the local scene. Sentry is of a depressingly high law level, and startown and the starport itself both lack any weapon shops. Some drinks and lounging about in the Startown bars isn’t helpful, but a Belter in one of the Starport bars, The Cog and Nut, mentions a Belter named Lysette Tamara stops in the bar at least once a week in the evenings and sometimes has automatic weapons for sale.

Swann leaves a message with the bartender at The Cog and Nut for Lysette Tamara. It says simply, "I would like to meet with you to discuss some possible business." He signs it and also leaves the _Bray Keaven’s_ docking bay number so she will know where to contact him. He gives the bartender Cr20 for helping him out.

-----​ 
Martha, Vargas, and Ian arrange for the repair of the laser turret (at least getting the parts) and the two low berths. Martha, Vargas, and Swann can handle the actual repairs, with Ian doing lifting. Swann suggests that the crew attempt to repair the laser turret themselves but hire someone to repair the low berths. "I don't know much about them, and I don’t want some poor passenger’s death on my conscience," he says.

Out of curiosity, Martha, Vargas, and Vasilii check the starboard fuel processor. Like the port fuel processor, this area looks like a fuel processor, but is really a self–contained smuggling area with its own life–support system. There are two cubes of some sort of opaque, dark gray plastic present. The cubes are about half a meter across and high, and feel and sound rather solid. Both probably weigh at least 25 kilos. There are no obvious seams or openings.

-----​ 
Saro arranges for his party for the evening of the second night in the starport.

"It’s too bad Darishun and Marcus had to leave so fast. We didn’t get a chance to say goodbye and toast to their health properly, but we can always do that in absentia."

"Doc, you are the man! Great idea!," Ian says, clinking glasses with Saro before glugging down his drink.

Martha, dressed in a nice, tight-fitting black outfit quite unlike her usual attire, nods to Doc Saro. "Here, here! To the Cap’n!" She smiles as she raises her glass with the others, then savors a draught of the drink the Doc ordered for them.


----------



## Broccli_Head

BUMP! 

Just because I like the story and the characters so much.


----------



## Fade

Yippee!

Have they decided what to do with the Starflower yet, or are they just going to wait until it's found in a random search so they can all be executed?


----------



## Shadowdancer

Fade said:
			
		

> Have they decided what to do with the Starflower yet, or are they just going to wait until it's found in a random search so they can all be executed?



I believe the Starflower will play a prominent role in the next few updates.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter II*​ 
*Date: 164-993*
*Location: Sentry Downport*

On the morning of the third day in Sentry, the crew gathers for a breakfast meeting. The switch from Marine field rations to regular fare is particularly welcome this morning. Checking the ship's inbox, Vargas finds a rather cryptic message that he brings to the crew’s attention.

The message reads, "Your former captain had something of ours that we would like returned. We need to meet to discuss the items’ return this evening at the Long Shadow Falling at 2100 hours. Just go to the bar and order a Hidelian Brandy with Erole. Failing to return the items could be most unfortunate."

Swann and Vasilii both screw up their faces in disgust. Swann mutters, "Hidelian Brandy with Erole? Frell!" A quick directory check reveals that Long Shadows Falling is an upper class bar in Startown.

Vasilii says, "What possessed some person to invent a drink like that?" When the location of the bar is found, Vasilii offers the opinion that the crew should attend the meeting. "Right now they know who we are and what we have, and they assume that we know what we have."

Martha chimes in. "So what do you think they want? The contents of purifier number one or purifier number two?"

"We seem to be suffering from an embarrassment of riches, or contraband in this case," says Vargas wonderingly.

"What if we meet these people — with suitable backup — and offer a straight trade?" Vasilii says. "If we act straightforward, maybe we can extricate ourselves from whatever we’ve inherited. I propose we don’t admit to anything, but let them make an offer. I’d be happy to make contact with these people, since my skills at ‘backup’ are probably sadly lacking."

"I wish we had just gone straight to the authorities when we first found our ‘inheritance,’ and I still feel that we should attempt to come clean," Saro says. "I’ll do some research into what options we have."

"I believe that might still be an option," Vasilii responds. "We have had the vessel only a few weeks and can claim to only have found the ‘items’ since arriving back at Sentry."

"Otherwise we don’t really lose anything by listening to them," the doctor adds. "I could provide medical backup, although I doubt it will be necessary."

"I don’t wish to jump to a premature conclusion however," Vasilii says. "They may be referring to something totally different than what we suppose. I mentioned to Ms. Smythe yesterday about an area of the ship we haven’t looked at, and there may be others. Let’s listen to them and gather information, at least we could use that to bargain with the authorities if need be.

"I’d also like to remind everyone of the device planted on the _Bray Keaven_ on our trip to Alief. Someone has already tried to kill us once, and I have no doubt that they’d try again if we refuse them flatly."

After listening to Vasilii and Saro, Swann agrees that the meeting should be kept. "But we need to check the place out first," he says. "I don’t expect there to be any trouble, but you can never be too careful. Also, I don’t think the entire crew should go to the meeting. It might be a ruse to get us out of the ship so they can come in and take back their items, and anything else they want.

"I suggest that Ian and I go to the bar about an hour before the meeting to check it out. We’ll contact Vasilii and let him know if everything’s shiny or not. Vasilii, you should get to the bar about 10 minutes early. If everything looks OK, Ian will join you for the meeting, and I’ll stay on the periphery, just in case.

"Now, we just need to decide who will accompany Vasilii, and who will stay with the ship."

-----​ 
Towards the end of the breakfast meeting, the berth chime rings on the comm. A quick look at the scanner reveals a lean human in his early to mid 30s. of above average height with blond hair, in an Imperial Navy officer’s uniform standing patiently at the berth door comm.

"Crap! Imps are here," Martha says. "Did someone forget to dot an eye on one of the forms, or do you think he’s here in regards to this message or certain items not on our cargo manifest?"

"Then again it could be Argent’s cousin or what-have-you," Vargas says. "If it was a customs check I’d think there’d be Marines with him. Oh, and by the way, what do you mean ‘Crap! Imps are here’?" The last is said with an obvious grin on the ex-Scout’s face.

Martha makes a face at Vargas, sticking her tongue out. Smiling, she says, "Not all of us have had great experiences at the hands of the ISA." She then turns her attention to the door.

Swann chuckles at the exchange, then adds, "Or it could be someone from the Marquis, bringing us our medals for our actions on Alief."

Ian performs a quick scan with the external scanners/cameras to verify he is alone. The scan reveals a petty officer in tow, carrying a garment bag over one shoulder and pulling a black rolling road case behind him.

"Guess we shouldn’t keep the Squid waiting," the retired Imperial Marine says with a sly grin. He taps the comm button: "May I help you?"

The officer nods once and says in a disarming voice, "Yes, I’m looking for Emile Vargas or Martha Smythe. Marcus Argent told me to ask them about the open pilot/captain position for the Bray Keaven. Is either in?"

Ian will disable the comm and turn to the crew. "So, Emile, Martha, y’all up for a visitor this morning?"

Martha breathes a sigh of relief. "So," she says softly, "do we do the interview here, or go for someplace more public?"

"Might as well be here," replies Vargas. "After all, this may be where he’ll wind up working. We could invite him to dinner! Get rid of some of the Marine rations that way!"

He pauses a beat before continuing. "Naw. Let’s just invite him in. Argent probably warned him about us anyway."

Ian will look to Martha and Vargas, waiting for a conformation before punching the comm button.

Martha nods acceptance, straightening her uniform a bit so as to look presentable, at least somewhat.

"Welcome aboard sir, the hatch will open momentarily." Ian then walks over to the hatch and punches in the code to open it. When the officer approaches, Ian will extend his hand. "This way," he says and leads him to the area where the crew is gathered.

Kevon takes the proffered hand and shakes it crisply — his aura of military discipline almost tangible to Ian — then follows the security officer toward the lounge, taking note of McConnell’s left ear, or, rather, the lack thereof. The lieutenant commander immediately recognizes Martha and Emile’s faces from the images his cousin provided, but turns to the enlisted man at his side first.

"Thank you, Petty Officer, I can handle my gear from here," the officer says. "Please extend my thanks to Captain Haarz for his assistance and hospitality."

As the petty officer leaves the way he came, Kevon turns his attention to the crew. "Lt. Cmdr. Kevon Holland, Imperial Navy Reserve," he announces through a broad and friendly smile, stepping forward and offering his hand to the lady first, then to Vargas. "Marcus told me nothing but good things about you folks."

"Further confirmation that Argent is a serial liar. Tragic really." He shakes Kevon’s hand. "Pleased to meet you." Vargas then directs Holland to a seat.

"Yeah, that sounds like my cousin," the officer quips through a wry smile as he takes one of the available chairs in the lounge.

Vasilii rises and extends a hand to Kevon. "Hello Mr. Holland, I’m Vasilii Kugiikhiishi, astrogator and broker for the _Bray Keaven_. It's a pleasure to meet you. However, I have a very busy day scheduled and I’m afraid that I must be off."

"Vasilii," Kevon replies, taking the proffered hand. "A pleasure meeting you."

Addressing the group at large, Vasilii says, "I’m looking into the procedures concerning gaining the mail contract today. I should have some information for everyone by the evening meal. If you need me before then, I’ll have my personal communicator with me."

With that, Vasilii leaves the room and prepares for his day.

Once Vasilii is out the door, Kevon’s gaze shifts between Martha and Emile. "So, do you folks have any questions for me?" he says. "I have my personnel record with me if you need it."

*Kevon’s personnel jacket highlights:*


Graduated NOTC class of 981 from Imperial University–Kanadine. Commissioned as Ensign in Imperial Navy.
Assigned as Assistant Inspections Officer, Faradan Naval Station. 981-985. Assigned as student at BOTIC (Bridge Officer Training and Indoctrination Command), Ulvios. Graduated 986.
Assigned as instructor at BOTIC, Ulvios. 986-989. Promoted to Lieutenant, 986.
Assigned as Assistant Operations Officer, strike cruiser _Gladius_, 223rd Sector Fleet. 989-993. Promoted to Lieutenant Commander, 991. Assigned as Chief Operations Officer, 992.
223rd Sector Fleet disbanded. Released from service, 993.
*Certifications:*


Bridge Officer Certified
Department Head Certified
Marksman Rating (laser, firearms)
Ship’s Gunner Rated
Starship Piloting Certified
Ship’s Boat Piloting Certified
Tactics and Strategy Certified
Damage Control Specialist
*Skill Ratings:*


Highly Proficient in Pilot, Gunnery, Astrogation, Sensors, Communications, Administration and Recruiting skill sets.
Highly Rated Leader
Martha goes over the highlights of his certifications from the resume provided as the other crewmembers introduce themselves.

As the crew continues to interview Kevon, they realize Kevon appears to be cut from similar cloth as Marcus, though Marcus has been softened a bit by his time in the Scouts. Kevon definitely seems to be still in Imperial Navy mode, not surprising given that he was just recently discharged.

Though he seems a bit ImpNavy formal, Martha feels like he is a decent enough chap and fairly reminiscent of Kevon. She thinks that he is being truthful, but she can’t be sure. She asks Kevon to run through a simulation or two, the most difficult based on the ship’s most recent combat at Alief, to see how he scores compared to Marcus’ performance.

Kevon agrees to perform any simulation that Martha asks of him, after asking for a few minutes to get out of his undress uniform and into a more-comfortable duty jumpsuit.

Martha and Vargas set up some simulations for Kevon to run through based on their recent combats. Kevon is slightly amused and runs through them without any problems.

Later in the day, they give him a tour of the ship.

After Kevon’s testing, interview, and tour are complete, Martha says, "That pretty much concludes my part in the interview process. You obviously have the technical skills we need. But we’ll have to review everything, you know. We’ll probably be getting in touch with you soon, to let you know our decision."

Vargas nods his concurrence with Martha’s statement. "Good to meet you," he adds. "It’s not often you can find a qualified individual for this line of work who is also crazy enough to apply." The ex-Scout grins slightly at this.

-----​ 
After the tour, Kevon returns to his undress uniform — you can’t just go out into public in your duty jumpsuit — and heads into the starport to buy some sharp civilian attire. He spends about Cr500 for some outfits, at least one that matches his ImpNavy liberty jacket, and a nice pair of boots.


----------



## Shadowdancer

After the morning meeting, the day passes by pretty quickly. Hue de Silva’s Delivery Service brings the parts for the second starboard laser shortly after breakfast, and Martha, Vargas, and Swann get to work on the repairs. A little while later, some technicians from Joel Life Systems arrive to repair the low berths, and Ian plays escort for the technicians. By mid afternoon, the repairs are going well. The low berth repair crews finish the repairs under Ian’s eye. Martha, Swann, and Vargas do get the laser repaired though it’ll need to be calibrated again which will take some time in space — at least a day.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Saro does some research onto the legal ramifications of having the Star Flower plants. He does need to tie into Sentry’s infonet in order to conduct his research properly. Luckily, doing so is pretty easy. Based on several court cases from the last few decades, the prospects of just turning over the plants and pollen now are not very promising. If they had done so originally (IIS vs. Wenchsel et. al), the Imperial Investigative Service probably would have given the crew a warning after an investigation. Now that the crew has possessed the plants and pollen for almost two months, the crew probably could successfully avoid the death penalty, but the ship and all assets would probably be seized.

"Dang it! Now what?!" Saro is clearly frustrated.

-----​ 
After doing the research, Saro wanders over to inspect the mystery cubes. Ian joins him. Vasilii pops in briefly on his way out to run some errands. Looking at the items, Vasilii’s eyebrows arch and his mouth opens slightly. His curiosity propels him forward and he circles the items almost without thought. Finally, he looks at the others and says, "I’ve never seen anything like this before, have you? It almost looks like some sort of biohazard container, although that would be more Dr. Talbak’s area of expertise. Perhaps we could run some diagnostic tests, like X-rays or something?"

Ian’s look at the cubes doesn’t reveal much. The cubes are made of an opaque dark gray plastic, with a touch of purple tint to the gray. The cubes feel very solid and have no apparent seams, openings, screws, or other fasteners. For all practical purposes, the cubes appear to have been produced as a single solid piece.

Saro’s inspection doesn't reveal that much more. The chemical analysis doesn’t reveal anything useful. He does use one of his medical scanners on the cube. Though more suited for scanning live tissue, the scanner reveals that the cube isn’t solid all of the way through with the plastic. There appears to be a shell of some sort comprised of the surface material. The shell is about 5mm thick. Beyond the shell is a large volume of what appears to be some sort of foam. In the center of the cube is a second cube about 10cm on each side, which appears to be solid or at least resists any attempt to scan its contents. Saro isn’t sure if the center core has any metal or not.

Saro looks puzzled at the cube within the cube. "What could this be?"

He asks the others: "Do any of you know about explosives? My biggest worry is that it is something that will blow up once we open it. Biological stuff I can take care of. Anyone have any ideas?"

-----​ 
Vasilii dons a good business suit and heads towards the offices of the Imperial Mail Service. After a bit of a wait, he meets with a Ms. Rebecca Obuto. Ms. Obuto is fairly helpful, but she does make it clear that the IMS rarely runs mail or package service to planets under Red Zone restrictions. She does suggest that Vasilii call upon the offices of ImpEx, the Imperium—wide package shipping company.

Vasilii talks to Ms. Obuto about the possibility of running a "limited" service, running any mail during the _Bray Keaven’s_ normal trips to Alief. He reminds her that the Imp Navy has a presence there and package runs there could fulfill a dual purpose by running Imperial packets.

Ms. Obutu brightens at this suggestion. She says that she can’t guarantee anything, but if there is mail headed to Alief, the transfer station, or the picket, she could probably work out somewhere between Cr1,500 and Cr2,500 per ton transferred.

The visit to the ImpEx office goes much better. The station manager, Iritok McGee, appears delighted to hear that the _Bray Keaven_ has access to Alief. He says that there isn’t much bound for Alief given its Red Zone status, but he is prepared to sign a contract for four tons of space reserved for a trip a quarter (scheduled to depart Sentry on the first of every quarter) at standard contract rates. He mentions that there could be more cargo on any particular run, but he is only prepared to contract four tons per run.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Caught up after a brief trip to Las Vegas! Looking forward to meeting with the folks who left them that nasty note.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter III*​ 
*Date: 164-993*
*Location: Sentry Downport*

During a break, Swann does some research on the Long Shadows Falling Bar. The local entertainment directory lists the LSF as an upscale bar (snazzy casual only, please) on the nicer side of Sentry Startown (outside of the XT line in a nice part of Startown) on the north side of the 67th floor of the Uraid Arcology. There are a number of upscale shops, restaurants, and entertainment establishments nearby. There is a large promenade in front of the bar with several banks of elevators nearby. The weapons policy isn’t listed, but Swann assumes that it’s the same as the rest of Startown (law level 9 — no weapons outside the home), which is down from the rest of Sentry.

"Frellin’ paranoid geetches," Swann mutters to himself. "Might as well walk into the bar nude."

-----​ 
On the way to case the bar that evening, Swann drops his note off at the Cog and Nut.

-----​ 
Also on the way to the bar, Ian stops at a shop to purchase a stylish flak jacket from a shop inside the Downport, one large enough to conceal a pistol in a shoulder holster. It’s made from a leather-like material cut in the current fashion. Ian is not carrying a pistol due to Sentry’s law level, but he did conceal his InvisiKnife on his person before he left the ship.

Ian isn’t stopped for carrying his InvisiKnife*** at the customs inspection point for entering Startown.

-----​ 
Arriving at the LSF bar around 2000, Swann and Ian head to the bar proper and order drinks (though they arrive and sit separately). Long Shadows Falling appears to be a pretty popular spot for hanging out. There are about 100 or so people, mostly professional types, in snazzy, casual clothes hanging out at the bar proper or clustered around the numerous small round tables. The noise level is a bit high and vibrant. Swann spots someone he thinks may be a guard type (muscular, quiet, arrives by himself, orders what probably is a non-alcoholic drink, eyes shifting left and right), but he isn’t sure.

Ian orders a non-alcoholic drink, and tries to look inconspicuous. He scans the room looking for other "conspicuous" people, but doesn’t notice anyone who strikes him as being particularly conspicuous.

Fifteen minutes before the appointed hour, Ian heads out to retrieve Vasilii and Vargas from a nearby shop while Swann continues chatting with the very attractive brunette, Erica, who has been flirting with him for the last 10 minutes or so.

Swann attempts to read the intentions of Erica, wondering if she is just a clever diversion, or is she truly just looking for companionship? "Who’s a paranoid geetch now, hmmm?," he thinks to himself. Erica’s intentions do appear to be genuine. Of course, she could be a really good actress.

-----​ 
Vasilii and Ian return, and, at the appointed time, Vasilii manages to keep a straight face while ordering a Hidelian Brandy with Erole from the bartender. The bartender looks confused and disgusted for a moment, but then remembers and says, "The lady at the corner table underneath the blue painting already has your drink, sir."

Vasilii and Ian glance over to the indicated table and see a striking blonde in dark blue chatting amiably with a small, wiry fellow with wisps of white hair. Vasilii and Ian make their way over. Just as they reach the table, the blonde looks up, smiles at them, and says, "Ah, welcome. Won’t you please join us?"

-----​ 
Swann tries to keep an eye on the suspected guard while still being witty and charming to Erica.

-----​ 
Vargas seats himself at a table so that he can observe another portion of the bar. He doesn’t notice anything that catches his eye other than the brunette flirting with Swann and the striking blonde in blue who is now talking to Vasilii.

-----​ 
Vasilii sits down at the table with a slight smile and nods to the man and woman. "I’d be happy to sit with you, on the condition that I don’t actually have to drink that concoction."

Vasilii looks at the two, first at the blonde and then the man. "I understand that we may have some business together.

"I’ll offer some information for free. The original crew of the Bray Keaven suffered a disaster, with only one survivor. The replacement crew has only been there a few weeks. We haven’t had much time for anything other than the most basic operations.

"Perhaps if you could elaborate on that rather cryptic message we could come to some accommodation. If you want anything from us, I’m afraid you’ll have to be specific. If we have it or know where it is, we’ll be happy to work a deal."

The striking blonde laughs and exclaims, "Ah, how delightful! A proper Vilani merchant, getting right to the point."

She continues, "Quite simply, we had contracted with your ship's former captain to transport four plants for us. Shipment was due to be received seven weeks ago, and we are most put out not to have received the shipment."

Leaning in closer, the blonde continues as Vasilii and Ian notice that her outfit is rather low cut and loosely flowing. "So far, I have been able to persuade my associates not to take drastic action, but my powers of persuasion may not last much longer.

"We would like for you to transfer the plants over to us just before you depart for your next system. A simple ship–to–ship transfer, nothing more than a few minutes of your time. For this service, we are willing to pay KCr10 as an honorarium."

The blonde then sits back, flashes a blinding smile, and says, "So, what do you say?"

Vasilii listens to the blonde, then stares at the drink in front of him. Idly turning it to watch the liquid, he thinks for a second.

Looking up into the woman’s eyes, Vasilii stares at her while trying to gauge her honesty. With a slight glance to Ian, Vasilii says, "I don’t believe that your powers of persuasion are that formidable, since someone took ‘drastic action’ on our last trip. An explosive device was found on board, which I can only assume came from you and your ‘associates.’

"After the ship was recovered with only the one survivor from that ‘incident,’ it was thoroughly decontaminated and refitted. Your plants may have been discovered by the Imperials or the refitting crew.

"Where would these plants be, and what do they look like? If we find them and the crew agrees, I’m sure we can come to some accommodation.

"Give me 24 hours, then come to the ship. You can bring your friend here, but only you will be allowed inside. If the plants are there, we’ll discuss terms then."

The striking blonde in blue blinks, looks confused, glances at the wiry man, and then composes herself quickly. "Explosives? If you’ve suffered an explosion of some sort, it’s certainly not our doing."

Vasilii feels that her surprise is quite genuine and that she has been truthful to this point. Ian, on the other hand, doesn’t trust her one bit and feels that she is so obviously lying.

Continuing, the blonde says, "Ah, Mr. Kugiikishshi. Lies do not become you. You know exactly to which plants I’m referring. I will come to your ship if you so require, but the terms will be as I’ve already stated. So, when would you like me to come by tomorrow?"

Vasilii’s face looks surprised for just a second, then he smiles disarmingly. "You understand, I can’t admit to anything. If you were Imp agents undercover then anything I say would be admitting to a crime.

"Like I said, it would be up to the crew to make the decision. I’m only here as their representative. Please do come by however, sometime around 1800?"

The striking blonde in blue nods. "I’ll be at the _Bray Keaven’s_ berth at 1800 hours tomorrow. Have a good night."

With that, the striking blonde and the small wiry man get up, smile, and then head off.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Swann continues to chat with Erica. Erica is from Sentry, but has done some travelling to a few systems near Sentry. Erica tells Swann that she is a graphics designer for a marketing firm based in the Hopier Arcology (two arcologies over from the one containing the Long Shadows Falling Bar and just outside of Startown proper).

Swann tells Erica he is a crewmember of a starship. He will mention that his ship was a part of the recent relief effort to Alief, and they had some exciting, very dangerous adventures.

When she asks about the adventures, he tells her about the encounter with the Langdo-idiots in orbit, and about having to shoot it out with their spaceships. And he mentions the ship’s rescue of the poor trapped uninfected innocents in Bromlian, making it sound as if he was on the ship at the time without giving any really specifics about what he did. "We were hard pressed to get them out. Once, we had to shoot it out with some crazed infected wackos who were trying to get on the ship when we picked up a family from the roof of a high-rise building."

Erica does seem interested in the ship and the troubles in Alief, but her eyes start to glaze over once Swann gets into retelling "exciting, very dangerous adventures" and shifts into "usual heroic stuff" mode. After a little while, Erica suddenly remembers that she is supposed to meet her friends for a late dinner and wanders off.

**InvisiKnife:* a knife made of a nonmetallic substance designed to defeat most weapon detectors.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter IV*​ 
*Date: 165-993*
*Location: Sentry Downport*

Morning finds the crew of the _Bray Keaven_ chatting around the table and having breakfast.

Swann finds a message in his inbox from Lysette Tamara that invites him and any of his crewmates to call on her at berth 78 after 1400 hrs and before 1600 hrs. Swann does some checking and finds that a Seeker named Hard Luck and registered to Lysette Tamara is currently parked at berth 78.

Swann informs the others about the message so if anyone has any firearms requirements, they can tag along. Specifically, he asks Ian if he wants to go along in search of more ammo for his gauss pistol. "You used up quite a bit on Sentry, and I’m guessing you can’t just walk into any gun shop and buy that stuff." Also, Swann would like to have at least one person along for backup.

"Sure, I’ll come along." Ian says. "You’re right, I need to replenish my gauss pistol ammo. I would also like to expand my arsenal a bit as well."

"Well, actually, if you don’t mind, I could use two clips of standard ammo for a snub pistol," Martha mentions to Swann. "Would you mind?"

Vasilii asks Swann, "Mr. Hellinic, if you don’t mind I think I’d like something a little more powerful than the weapon I carry normally. If you don’t mind, would you select something for me that might be more intimidating?"

Swann fights to maintain a serious expression as he looks at Vasilii. "Well, maybe we can find you a PGMP or FGMP to match your suit." Then he breaks into a smile. "Sure, I’ll see if I can’t find you a hand cannon big enough to strike fear into the heart of an Aslan."

Martha and Vargas bring up the topic of Kevon Holland and point out that they should probably contact him today regarding the decision about whether to hire him or not. Kevon did seem a little surprised that he wasn't hired on the spot and had to carry his duffel back to his hostel by himself.

"I personally would recommend hiring him," Martha says. "His performance was stellar on the tacticals, and he seems likable enough. If there’s a big issue on his background, call Argent. He’s probably still in system, and can get back to us with the details as he knows them."

"He seems like a good enough fellow, and he comes highly recommended," Ian says. "I’ll do some background checks to see if anything interesting comes up. Otherwise I’d recommend hiring him on as part of the crew. Should we give him an equal cut of the pay? Or should there be an initiation period?" Ian says with a sly grin.

Saro says, "Well, I think the fellow will work for us plus he is Marcus’ cousin and comes highly recommended by him. That’s the difference for me. I think we should hire him with a salary for a period and when he works out, no doubt he will, we offer him partnership."

Saro then looks at Vasilii. "By the way, what happened to Marcus’ share of the ship? Did we buy him out or does he still own it, and if he does what do we offer Kevon?

"On that topic, should we discuss salaries or do we just split a percentage of the profits."

"After that large amount handed over last time, I thought we were on a percentage plan," Martha volunteers.

Vasilii doesn’t have an opinion on hiring Kevon, since he didn’t participate in the interview process. He does suggest a salary commensurate with a pilot’s position rather than a share.

Swann listens to what the others have to say, then adds, "Well, if he passes Martha’s stringent requirements, he’s got my vote. I know she wouldn’t put this ship in the hands of an unqualified pilot."

Vasilii, Swann, Ian, and Vargas recount their odd meeting with the mysterious blonde. Swann studiously avoids mentioning Erica for some reason.

Vasilii tells the others, "The lady seemed surprised when I mentioned the bomb. I don’t think her group had anything to do with it. I’d prefer to space the plants myself, but we are going to be operating in this area for a while. If we take that kind of action, we might be facing another bomb or something even worse."

"I have to disagree, I think she was faking surprise and disbelief when you told her of the bomb," Ian says. "I don’t care to deal this these people myself, but what Vasilii says makes sense. It would not be prudent to make enemies if we don’t have to. I’ll do a bit of checking around to see if I can learn any info about our blonde bombshell and her white haired friend."

Ian turns to Swann. "Swann, think we could leave a bit early and make a stop or two on the way to your appointment? Maybe we can glean some information from some of the locals."

Swann smiles and says, "Stop off for a drink? Well, if you insist, I suppose I could be persuaded to join you."

"By the way," Ian asks, "is Mr. Holland gonna be here during the blonde’s visit at 1800? And if we decide to make a deal, how do we handle all this if we hire Mr. Holland on as crew?"

"Well, after my legal research I can say that we are in deep," Saro says. "Had we just given it to the Imperials when we found it things would have been a lot less harsh. Background search and such. Now, after two months, at the very least we lose the ship and at the worst we croak. Any ideas?"

"Perhaps we should just dump them out into jumpspace the next time we make a jump?" Martha suggests. "You know, nothing ever returns that crosses that field to the other side and contrary to popular holovid, it doesn’t cause misjumps to do that."

"Don’t know what to do with the cubes either," Saro says. "Could we look to install a negative pressure cube in the ship? Otherwise we can wait until the laser are calibrated and open it in the airlock."

"Probably should do the same with the boxes," Martha says, referring to a jumpspace dumping. "I don't know what the old captain was into, but none of it seems legit. May as well be rid of it, just to be safe."

"Best suggestion I’ve heard in a while," offers Vargas. "Hanging on to illegal goods, especially _really_ illegal goods, can be hazardous to your health. I for one don’t want to be looking down the business end of some artillery piece wielded by Marines or mobsters. Deadstick a Type S, sure; slug it out with the professionally violent, no."


----------



## AIM-54

Just finished reading through it and I just wanted to commend you on a great job, Shadowdancer.  I must admit, I tend to be more of an action gamer, but I find the style of this campaign most intriguing.

Great job!


----------



## Shadowdancer

Thanks. I think our campaign has featured a good blend of action, character development and interaction, and intrigue/problem solving. This blend is crucial in a Traveller campaign since combat can be so deadly.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Ian does a quick search on Kevon and pulls up some information that effectively corroborates the information that they already have on the young lieutenant commander.

The crew does decide to hire Kevon Holland and contacts him after breakfast inviting him to join the crew onboard at his earliest convenience.

-----​ 
Saro and Swann look at the cubes a bit, and they can’t figure anything else out about the odd plastic cubes.

-----​ 
Martha spends the day doing routine maintenance, particularly on the life support systems. When she is head deep into the third air scrubber, she gets an odd feeling that she is being watched. She pulls her head out abruptly, scraping it slightly, but doesn’t see anyone in the corridor.

Taking a moment, she checks with the computer to insure that the intrusion/anti-hijacking system hasn’t detected an unauthorized presence on the ship. The system shows no intruders onboard or surrounding the ship. She shrugs and goes back to work.

-----​ 
As soon as he gets the call from the _Keaven_, Kevon heads over in one of his new civilian outfits, luggage in tow. Pressing the chime on the door, the young officer waits for someone to answer.

A few moments later, the comm flickers on. From the speaker comes the crash of metal on metal, followed by muttered curses. After a pause, a feminine voice asks, "Hello? What do you want?"

Once Kevon identifies himself, Martha apologizes. "Sorry about that. Sure, come on in. I’ll be down in a moment to show you to your cabin."

Martha tabs the airlock to an unlocked position then makes her way down to greet the new pilot. She shows him to his cousin’s old cabin, and gives him a brief tour of the ship. As part of the process, she scans him and enters the appropriate data into the ship’s security protocols so that he can be recognized as authorized personnel.

After the tour and other preliminaries are done, Kevon asks, "So, what do we need to get done? I’m not an engineer, but I do have technical training on bridge equipment: sensor calibration, comms maintenance, etc. Or, if Mr. Kugi … umm, Kuishi … no, Kagisha … Oh, hell. If your Cargomaster needs any assistance with recruiting or administrative tasks, I’m able to help with that, too. Fifteen years of fleet service teaches you something about datawork."

"Sadly, we can’t complete calibration of the weapon systems until we are in space, but if you’re comfortable running a level–I diagnostic on the sensors, comm, and ops/comp stations, feel free," Martha says. She gestures to the bridge. "Also, if you want, you can comm Vasilii and let him know you’re available to help him out, if he needs it."

With that, Martha returns to her routine maintenance work, answering Kevon’s questions as the day passes.

Kevon gets settled once Martha shows him around and then starts to familiarize himself with the far trader. He heads to the bridge and starts a diagnostic of the sensors while he comms Vasilii. "I’m certainly not going to try to say his last name again," he says to himself.

"Lieut, err, Mr. Holland to Cargomaster," the pilot announces. "If you need any assistance with recruiting or administrative duties, please feel free to contact me."

-----​ 
Vasilii posts on the starport information network that the _Bray Keaven_ is accepting cargoes destined for 069-526, and consults the network for publicly available cargoes headed for 069-526.

The trade board lists the following cargoes as available for 069-526:

*Priority:*
Adhesives, 3 tons
Crystals, 1 ton
Dishware, 1 ton
Tea, 6 tons

*Hazardous:*
Chemicals, 3 tons
Strong acids, 5 tons
Chemical solvents, 1 ton

*Security:*
Rare books, 1 ton
Holovid cubes, 2 tons
Corporate records, 6 tons

*Major:*
Fruit, 40 tons
Copper, 60 tons
Wood, 40 tons
Carbon, 30 tons
Herbs, 60 tons
Livestock, 40 tons

*Minor:*
Bulk plastic, 5 tons
Meat, 10 tons
Liquid pavement, 20 tons
Carbon, 10 tons

Some of these cargoes will require the purchase of specialized cargo containers. The security cargoes will come in their own containers.

Vasilii also checks to see what speculative cargoes are available for easy purchase at the downport. He finds the following cargoes available:

Petrochemicals, 4 tons
Tools, 4 tons
Aluminum, 210 tons
Herbs, 17 tons

A little after midday, Vasilii receives a message from an Aidan Silver that reads:

Greetings, sir.

I understand that the _Bray Keaven_ is accepting cargoes bound for Fonnein in the 069-526 system. I have three tons of electronics parts which I need to transport to Fonnein in addition to myself. Given the priority of the parts and their value, I am prepared to offer Cr28,000 for their transport plus high passage accommodations for me as long as we can leave within three days.

Please contact me at the Hotel Meridian, Sentry Downport.

Sincerely,
Aidan Silver

Vasilii stares at the comm screen as the cargo shipping lists scroll past. He quickly separates cargoes by shipping code (priority, hazardous, etc.) and discounts those not suitable for the _Bray Keaven_. "There’s no way I’m cleaning up after livestock." He mutters. "Plus, I don’t know how Imperial officers get dates, so there’s no reason to tempt our new pilot."

He also scratches off those cargoes that require special environmental requirements (chemicals, strong acids, chemical solvents, meat, liquid pavement) since the packaging required would cost more than the profit of carrying the cargo.

Once that is done, he starts sorting out the possible combinations of cargoes based on the tonnage of the _Bray Keaven_. He works up three possible load-outs as drafts for the crews’ review.

While puzzling over the best approach to cargo, Vasilii receives another message. This one reads: "I am Hil Seirl, and I’m the purser onboard the _Kilnea_. We have a small cargo that has been rerouted to Fonnein, and we’re not headed that way. We’d like to contract the _Bray Keaven_ to transport the cargo for us. The cargo is 1 dTons of electronics for the ImpConext Corporation. Would you be willing to transport the cargo for us at double standard rates? We can arrange a zero g transfer via our cutter near the jump mark. Please contact me at the Newel Hostel at Sentry Highport. Sincerely, Hil Seirl."

Vasilii adds the messages from Aidan Silver and Hil Seirl to his cargo load–out recommendations for the other crewmembers.

-----​ 
Swann and Ian head out a little early to allow Ian to poke around a few bars. Ian spends money a little liberally, but doesn’t have much luck until the last bar (of four that the pair hit). A deckhand off the _Homecoming Piece_ remembers seeing a tall blonde walking with an old wiry geezer. He says that he has seen them on the last two trips that his ship has made here (seven weeks ago and four weeks ago) and thought that it was odd that they just appeared to be interested in strolling and observing far traders arriving.

At Berth 78, Swann and Ian key the berth door comm. A woman quickly answers and lets them in when Swann identifies himself. Entering the berth area, Swann and Ian find themselves facing a pair of hard–looking spacers. One casually cradles a laser carbine while the other cheerfully asks the pair to raise their arms. After a quick pat down, the spacers lead Swann and Ian onboard the _Hard Luck_.

Entering the cargo bay, Swann and Ian meet Lysette Tamara, a lean–looking woman with leathery skin and short spiky brown hair. She apparently isn’t much for small talk as her first words are, "So, what kind of arms do you need, boys?"

Swann smiles at Lysette. "No messing around, no foreplay, get right down to business. A woman after my own heart.

"Well, I’m looking for a submachine gun, preferably an Assault M990 or a Crewman 10mm, plus a thousand rounds of ammo.

"I’m also looking for magnum revolvers and magnum autos. A Precision 12 for the revolver, although I’ll settle for a Manstopper Six if that’s all you have. For the auto, I’m looking for a Loyalist 12mm. Plus a thousand rounds for each gun."

Scanning down the list on his hand comp, Swann double checks to make sure he hasn’t forgotten anything. "And a box of standard snub pistol ammo.

"My friend here is looking for clips of ammo for a Marine–issue gauss pistol and some sort of auto rifle — I don’t know how fussy he is about the latter."

Lysette Tamara smiles briefly and then says, "I have an Assault M990 available. With 1,000 rounds and three magazines, let’s say Cr2,000."

Swann says, "Done."

"I only have Manstopper Six’s for magnums. One revolver and a thousand rounds, say Cr1,500. I have a few speedloaders available too, Cr5 each."

Swann says, "I’ll take two revolvers, two thousand rounds and four speedloaders."

"Gauss pistol, huh? A little tougher to come by. I have two magazines, Cr350 each. I have 400 rounds of Gauss ammunition, Cr600 per 200 rounds."

Ian says, "Cool, I’ll take both magazines and all 400 rounds."

"I don’t usually deal in the heavier stuff: too difficult to move. But, I do happen to have an M856 ACR from Imperial Arms with two magazines and a case of 1,000 rounds for Cr4,000."

"That’ll work. Wouldn’t happen to have a telescopic/electronic scope to go along with that, would ya?" Ian asks with a half grin.

Shaking her head, Lysette replies to Ian’s query, "No, no sights. People I work with tend to work in close quarters, not outdoors. Sorry.

"Snub pistol ammo boxes are Cr50 each."

Swann says, "I’ll take two boxes."

Swann pays Lysette Cr5,120 for his portion of the purchase. Ian chips in another Cr5,900.

After the transaction is finished, Swann says, "Thank you very much. It has been a pleasure doing business with you.

"I was wondering if you have any interest in laser weapons? I have a possible connection, and in the future might be able to acquire some laser carbines and spare powerpacks. Would you be interested in buying some if I was able to procure them?"

Lysette chuckles a bit at Swann’s inquiry. "Yes, I’d be interested in purchasing a small number, say up to five, laser rifles, carbines, or pistols if you have access to a supplier."

Once business is concluded, Lysette’s henchmen provide a plastic box (with handles) suitable for transporting the weapons, and show Swann and Ian to the berth door.

Swann and Ian head back towards the ship and arrive without any difficulties. They keep watch on the way, but do not notice anyone following them.

-----​ 
Vargas performs odd jobs about the ship, grabs lunch out and then cruises the local shopping district to see what catches his eye. He also keeps watch to see if anyone is taking an interest in his movements. He buys some fiction books and some music — a mix of classic metal and eighth century jazz. He can't find the kind of shampoo Rusti likes.

While wandering around the starport, he does notice a woman in her 20s with close–cropped, red hair who appears to be wandering in the same direction as Vargas does for about 15 minutes. Once he catches her eye, she stares straight back for a moment, looks a little flustered, and then wanders off.

Vargas attempts to follow her for a bit but loses sight of the redhead in a large shopping area. Shrugging, Vargas returns to the ship. Vargas makes an attempt to remember as much as he can about her.

Shortly after Vargas returns, Swann and Ian return with their purchases.

"Gentlemen, by any chance have you noticed anyone following you? I'd like to think the young lady was interested in me personally but somehow, I doubt it."


----------



## Shadowdancer

After returning to the ship, Swann will take his purchases to his cabin and open everything up, just to make sure everything is there and in working order. He doesn’t load any of the weapons, but does inspect them closely to make sure they are in good working order.

He stows the SMG and one of the magnums away with their ammo and accessories, and sets aside the other revolver and the snub pistol ammo. He takes a quick shower and changes into work clothes in preparation of the blonde's arrival. Then he goes in search of Martha and Vasilii.

When he finds Martha, he hands her the two boxes of ammo. "Here you go, that should keep you ready to repel boarders for quite some time. You owe me Cr100, pay me when you get the chance. There’s no hurry — I know where you live."

"Thanks!" She says, checking out the boxes. "I’ll take care of that at dinner tonight."

He smiles and walks away.

Martha stows the ammo away in the ship’s locker with the rest of her munitions, and gets back to work.

-----​ 
When he finds Vasilii, Swann says, "I have something for you." He shows him the revolver and opens the chamber so Vasilii can inspect it. "This should even be capable of bringing down a Virushi — just don’t ever tell Darishun I said that. It’s made by Zakurn Kiishi, a good Vilani company; I figured you would like that.

"I was so impressed with the gun, I bought myself one. When we get a chance, we’ll have to track down a shooting range and go try them out.

"I also got you a thousand rounds of ammo, so that should last you for a while. And here are a couple of speedloaders — they make reloading during a shootout much faster and easier. And the gun came with this holster, which also has a place for the pre-loaded speedloaders. I’ll show you how to clean the revolver, and how the speedloaders work, later when you have some time.

"Not too bad for Cr1,510. Now you’ll be ready for our next ‘vacation’."

-----​ 
Vasilii suggests to the other crew that Mr. Holland be requested to stand outer perimeter sentry during the meeting with the blonde. Since Kevon has only been with the crew for a day he is the least likely to be recognized. This also will put him outside the ship so that he won’t overhear anything that he shouldn’t.

Since Vasilii isn’t comfortable yet with the new crewmember, he suggests that Mr. McConnell or Mr. Vargas take on the task of breaking it to him.

-----​ 
Ian approaches Kevon.

"Mr. Holland, we will be conducting a meeting within the hour with outside guests and I am hoping you will assist me with the security tasks.

"I would like for you to stand post in an inconspicuous location outside the ship to survey the surroundings before, during, and after the meeting. We are expecting a man with white hair and a blonde woman. Only the woman is going to be allowed to enter the ship. If you do not have a comm unit, one will be available for you so you can be in constant communication with me and the ship.

"Please call in when the couple approaches and let me know if there are any tag-alongs. Weapons should not be needed, but are always nice to have for insurance." Ian finishes with a wry smile, making the burn–scarred skin around his missing left ear crinkle.

"Any questions?"

"In other words, you folks don’t trust me yet, and there’s things you don’t want me to hear," Kevon muses. "A blonde with a white-haired man. Got it. And I have my own comm."

Ian tries to suppress a wry smile. "Yeah, you pretty much nailed it. Just give use some time to get ‘broken in’ with you. We’re just tryin’ to tie up some loose ends with this meeting."

-----​ 
Watching Ian leave, the pilot shakes his head and first heads to the lounge and grabs a quick snack. He goes to his cabin and fetches his laser pistol and a power pack, then finds a nice, cozy place where he can observe both the berth door and the area outside.

Thumbing his comm, Kevon announces, "Keaven, Holland checking in. How do you read?"

Ian responds, "Loud and clear. Ian out."

Sentry Downport is mostly a large, circular, arcology like structure with most berths arrayed in stacked horizontal levels. Entry to most berths is made horizontally, and the berths are all sealed against the atmosphere outside. The Bray Keaven’s berth can hold up to an 800 dTon ship comfortably, so there is quite a bit of open space with just the Bray Keaven inside. Two doors — one for passengers and another for vehicles — lead to the common concourse/road/walkway that goes from berth to berth.

-----​ 
After dealing with Kevon, Ian goes off to prepare for the meeting. He grabs one of the snub pistols and a holster from the ship’s stores and 20 rounds each of tranq and AP ammo, with the pistol loaded with tranq rounds. He still has his knife.

At a crew meeting prior to the blonde’s scheduled arrival, Ian takes the floor. "Unless anybody has objections, Mr. Holland will be posted outside away from the ship so he can keep the area under observation." Ian glances at Vasilii with an almost imperceptible grin. "He and I will be in constant communication, as will any others we deem necessary.

"I will meet the visitors at the berth door, allowing only the blonde female to enter, closing and locking the hatch afterwards. I will pat her down for weapons," he says with a wide, smirky grin, "and will escort her to the meeting.

"During the meeting I will be standing off to one side so I can keep an eye on our guest. At the conclusion of the meeting I will escort her out. We should run an anti-hijacking/ship security program on the ship’s computer."


----------



## Pyske

Still here; still enjoying the story.  Thanks again for taking the time to compile these! 

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter V*​ 
*Date: 165-993*
*Location: Bray Keaven's berth, Sentry Downport*

Saro heads out early to go grab a bite to eat and then play at an open mic night or two. He is pretty successful at the clubs, and he receives an invitation to play at another club, the Moriel, the following night for Cr200. As such, he misses the scheduled meeting with the mystery blonde.

Kevon decides the concourse is a little too obvious a place to stand watch. Instead, he retrieves his shotgun and plants himself in the scaffolding inside the berth.

Vargas takes up position on the _Bray Keaven’s_ bridge, keeping an eye on the external monitors. Martha remains in port engineering, ready to monitor the internal sensors.

-----​ 
Precisely at 1800 hours, the berth door comm chimes inside the _Bray Keaven_. From the vid pickup, Ian, Vargas, and Vasilii can see the striking blonde, now wearing deep maroon. Her eyes seem to sparkle a bit when she announces, "Good evening. I am here to continue our discussion, Mr. Kugiikishshi." There doesn’t appear to be anyone else within vid pickup range.

Ian goes to escort the blonde in. When he arrives at the berth door, he checks the vid pickup again, and again sees only the blonde. The door wisks open, and the blonde smiles at Ian and enters. A quick glance to the concourse only reveals normal light traffic. After closing the door, Ian announces that he is going to search the blonde for weapons. The blonde smiles, and says, "Of course, but I do hope that you’ll be a gentleman about it. I’ve a boyfriend who can get a little irrational once he gets jealous."

Ian conducts a very thorough search of the blonde. She noticeably stiffens when Ian’s hand explores private regions in his search for weapons, but makes no reaction. Ian finds no weapons or devices/equipment.

Just as Ian completes his search, the blonde asks, "So, do I pass inspection?" When Ian says yes, the blonde quickly moves in close, and before he can react, the blonde’s right hand grabs Ian’s crotch. Squeezing far harder than her delicate hands would seem to be cable of, the blonde whispers, "Good. You don’t pass mine. I asked you to be a gentleman. Don’t try that again."

The blonde then abruptly releases her viselike grip, steps a bit away, and then brightly says, "So, shall we continue?"

Staggering and cursing a bit, Ian leads on.

-----​ 
From his perch on the scaffolding, Kevon is momentarily alarmed, but quickly deduces what just happened. On the bridge, Vargas’ grimace takes over his entire face for a moment. "Ooooh. That’s gonna leave a mark."

-----​ 
Ian escorts the blonde onboard ship. Vasilii is waiting just inside the airlock. The blonde smiles at Vasilii and says, "So, Mr. Kugiikishshi. Shall we continue our business?"

"Welcome to the _Bray Keaven_, Miss. If you would be so kind as to follow me." With that, he turns and heads up to the crew lounge area. He and Ian escort the blonde to the lounge.

-----​ 
"_Keaven_, Holland. Someone please give me a heads up before the lady is escorted off the ship."

"Will do, Ian out."

-----​ 
As soon as the lift starts toward the upper deck, Swann calls Kevon on his communicator. "Holland, this is Hellinic. I’m going to exit the starship. Please refrain from shooting me."

Swann exits to take up another position covering the berth entry doors and the starboard airlock. His position is behind more scaffolding, but on the ground, pretty close to from where Kevon is watching. So far, neither of the outside watchers nor Vargas see anything of note.

As he settles down to wait, Swann cradles his shotgun in one arm, rubs a hand across his face, and mutters to himself, "Now, let’s see what we can see."

-----​ 
When the blonde is seated in the lounge, Vasilii offers her a drink and continues.

"Well Miss, we seem to have a quandary here. These plants that you desire are quite dangerous to all parties. While we only inherited these plants, I don’t think that your offer of Cr10,000 is very equitable.

"I propose more along the lines of Cr10,000 per plant, to include any ‘residue’ that the plants have produced that we have. Transfer should be off-planet, but your vessel should not be more than 100 dTons in size."

Clapping her hands together, the blonde exclaims, "Ah, such the proper Vilani merchant. But we could have discussed this at the Long Shadows Falling! Forty thousand credits for the plants plus any residue is acceptable.

"As far as the ship is concerned, I only have one available to me, and it’s a 200 dTon far trader. We’ll follow you off planet until we’re about 30 or so planetary diameters away, and then we’ll make the exchange. Our ship is the _Offkey_.

"So, do we have a deal?"

Vasilii’s eyes reveal the fact that he expected a more heated exchange. His face stiffens just a shade as he tries to work out whether he just lost a bigger profit.

"Agreed. But the delivery method is not negotiable. Charter a boat if you have to, but we reserve the right to jump out if the exchange isn’t as we request."

-----​ 
As negotiations continue in the lounge, the comm on the bridge buzzes for attention.

Martha, in engineering, notes the indicator that the ship is receiving an incoming comm. Turning briefly from the security monitors, she pulls up the ident code of the incoming comm before she decides whether or not to route it to the message queue. Since it doesn’t appear to be for her, she decides to let the computer route it to the queue.

Ian glances at the comm, notices that it is an external call, and turns his attention back to the conversation. He assumes Vargas will answer it from the bridge.

Vargas triggers the external comm line. "You’ve reached the _Bray Keaven_, how may I direct your call?"

"Greetings! This is Aidan Silver. I’m coming over to your ship to present my proposal in person. Are you ready to receive visitors?"

"Your pardon Mr. Silver, but which one of our representatives was assisting you?"

"I sent a letter earlier to the ship to a Mr. Vasilii Kugiikishshi inquiring about the possibility of arranging transport for some cargo. I think you’ll find my terms quite profitable. I have a recipient who is eager to get his goods.

"I’m on my way to visit, I trust that this will not be an inconvenient time?"

"Ah, very good Sir. If you’ll please hold the line I will inquire as to Mr. Kugiikishshi’s schedule."

He puts Silver on hold and hits the ship–wide intercom. In a calm, placid voice he says, "Mr. Kugiikishshi, you have an incoming call. Please pick up."


----------



## Shadowdancer

From their positions Swann and Kevon observe no changes. Nothing is happening in the berth other than two fairly heavily armed fellows waiting for anything of note.

-----​ 
Shaking her head slightly, the blonde responds to Vasilii’s insistence of meeting a ship less than 100 dTons in size. "You disappoint me, sir. I’ve come aboard your ship alone as requested even while a sizable number of your crew are lethally armed. I’ve endured a physical inspection by an ex–military man who must have trouble getting dates."

Ian grins and winks at her.

She continues. "I’ve accepted your demand for Cr40,000 for something that isn’t yours. How do I know that I can trust you, as a true Vilani merchant?

"Show me the four Star Flower plants, and then we’ll talk about your latest demand."

Glancing toward Vasilii, Ian says, "I see no need to show her anything. She could be a an undercover Imperial officer looking to fill a monthly quota."

Ian flips on his comm. "Security, please check in."

-----​ 
Swann flips on his comm, "This is Swann. Everything’s quiet in the berth."

"This is Holland. All quiet here."

Clicking his comm off, Kevon hops down near Swann and lays the shotgun next to him. "Mr. Hellinic, I’m going to check the concourse. Keep me covered."

The pilot adjust his laser powerpack and pistol so that they’re as discreet as possible, then opens the vehicle berth door and walks quietly toward the personnel door, scanning the area for anyone who looks to be loitering nearby.

-----​ 
On the bridge, Vargas sees Kevon lay down his shotgun, head towards the berth vehicle door, key the door, and then go out the door. The door closes behind him.

-----​ 
Vasilii sits for a second, absorbing the blonde’s words. He glances over to Ian and catches him winking at her, reinforcing her claim to the search method. He hears the page from Vargas about an incoming call, but decides to ignore it for now.

"Ma’am, if my shipmate was overly zealous in his concern for security then apologies are in order. We’ve been overly protective since we took over this ship and events so far have borne out our paranoia.

"As to ownership of the plants, I doubt that either of us can present a claim that would stand up in court. That is, if either of us were so lacking in common sense to allow this to get there. We have only the advantage of possession, and I think the price I’ve requested is more than fair for our continued ‘agricultural upkeep.’ "

Vasilii looks at the blonde for a second, then comes to his feet. "I’ll assume that if you were an Imp Agent and you know the truth of the plants that you’d be here with a full squad of Marines. There wouldn’t be much need for this negotiation.

"If you want to continue this, let me show you the plants. Then we can conclude this and I’ll escort you somewhere for a closing drink."

The blonde smiles at Ian’s comment about being an Imperial agent and Vasilii’s response. Chuckling, she says, "No, if I were IIS, then I’d have my own squad of IIS goons to comb your ship. No point in using handsy Marines, a FGMP is not an all–purpose tool unless I just wanted the ship destroyed.

"In any case, thank you for agreeing to show me the plants." She stands and waits for Vasilii to lead her to the lift and through the ship. She seems amused again that Ian is insistent on being close and watching her every move from behind. At one point, she glances over her shoulder and comments, "You really must be hard up for a date."

-----​ 
Kevon heads to the vehicle door, keys it open, and then steps out onto the concourse.

The concourse seems to have the normal, light level of traffic for the early evening in the form of spacers and vehicles — mostly automated — going about their business. Across the concourse between the _Bray Keaven's_ berth (No. 44) and the next one over, there is a pair of humans near a pair of wheeled scooters used by some for transport on the starport’s concourse roadways. One, a small fellow or woman, is hunched over with his/her back turned towards Kevon and appears to be attempting some sort of repair. The other, a tall, muscular fellow in gray spacer’s coveralls with a small bag slung over his shoulder appears to be watching him intently. When the berth vehicle door opens, the muscular fellow looks up briefly but goes back to studiously watching the smaller human.

Watching a moment longer, Kevon does notice that the small human doesn’t seem to be doing much with his hands.

Turning his attention away, Kevon continues his survey. There doesn’t seem to be anyone else loitering, but there is a thin fellow of medium height in a rather elegant, if slightly old–fashioned gray suit who appears to be walking down the concourse and headed straight for Kevon or the _Bray Keaven’s_ passenger berth door. The fellow appears to be in his late 30s or early 40s, but it’s hard to tell because of the blond hair tinged with silver white.

The pilot moves back toward the vehicle door and leans against the wall near the access panel in such a way that he can keep an eye on the scooter couple and the personnel door.

"_Keaven_, Holland. Suspicious-looking couple across from our berth," he reports quietly. "Beefcake in gray coveralls with small skinny man or woman trying to look busy fixing a scooter."

-----​ 
After hearing Kevon’s transmission, Swann picks up Holland’s shotgun and walks over to the personnel door. He places Holland’s shotgun where it can be reached easily, and stands ready beside the personnel door holding his own shotgun.

He comms Kevon. "I've relocated to the personnel door with your shotgun."

-----​ 
Martha spots the trio approaching port engineering, and looks up from her station as they enter. The blonde and Martha seem to regard each other for a long moment, and then the blonde — ignoring Vasilii who is starting to open the port smuggling hold hidden in the fake fuel processor — strides over to Martha.

After going a couple of steps, the blonde brightly says, "Ah, what a delight to meet someone else of the crew. And you are?" while extending her right hand.

Stammering and a little flustered at the odd attention, Martha replies, "Martha Smythe, ship’s engineer," and takes the blonde’s hand.

"Pleased to meet you. Be careful of handsy man over there."

Martha is startled and confused, but quickly regains her composure and the handshake breaks.

"Umm, thank you," Martha stammers softly. She quickly turns her attentions back to her screens, and avoids looking at the others as they begin checking out the plants. A moment later, she mutters an "excuse me" and leaves, heading for the starboard engineering section where she won’t be disturbed by intruders into her domain.

At the discussion, Vasilii is a little puzzled and turns around but doesn’t notice anything obviously out of the ordinary about the exchange outside of the noticeable warmth in the blonde’s voice.

On the other hand, Ian, his professional paranoia raised already, sees a brief startled and disturbed look cross over Martha’s face as the two women finish shaking hands.

Turning away from Martha, the blonde now comes over to inspect the smuggling hold and the plants. She exclaims, "Ah, how ingenious of the former captain! And, the plants do appear to be in reasonable shape, though they look like they could use some fertilizer.

"Thank you for showing me the plants. Now, as to your demand that I hire a ship of 100 dTons or less, you credit me with far too much funds and patience. We are not going to be hiring another ship, but I am prepared to increase your honorarium to Cr50,000."

Vasilii looks confused. "You can’t afford Cr1,200 to hire a 50 dTon cutter for a day, but you can add Cr10,000 to the bill?"

The striking blonde looks confused and amused. "Cr1,200 to rent a cutter? You must have some contacts that I don’t have. My sources tell me that the going rate is much higher. Besides, why would I want to leave such a trail?

"In any case, you have our final offer. I encourage you to accept it. As I said before, my powers of persuasion will not last much longer against my associates’ impatience, and they are much more likely to take rash actions.

"In spite of Mister Handsy over there, you haven’t offended yet, and I do hope that we can conclude this matter sensibly for us both."

Vasilii looks at the blonde for a moment and then sighs. "Ma’am, the crew is understandably upset. We are not trying to profit unduly from you or your associates, but merely trying to extricate ourselves from an unexpected and unwanted situation.

"We seem to be at an impasse; you are offering more money and we are requesting more security. Your constant reference to ‘rash actions’ is most discouraging however. Unless we can come to some accommodation then I’m afraid ‘Mr. Handsy’ over there will want to employ some all-purpose tool like you mentioned earlier on this merchandise."

Vasilii cocks his head and listens to the continued chiming of the comm system. "I’m sorry, but this session is not proceeding and I have other business. Perhaps we could resume this later, say in about 12 hours? ‘Mr. Handsy,’ would you be so kind as to escort our visitor to the concourse please? Ma’am, as always it is a pleasure, even if we disagree."

The striking blonde shakes her head sadly, seems to study Vasilii for a moment, and then replies, "You want security, but you fail to accept that we want security also. I’ve extended a fair amount of trust by boarding your ship alone and unarmed. Now, you want to put my associates and me in the awkward position of being significantly underpowered during the exchange rather than exchanging from a position of equal strength. How am I to know that you won’t simply take the money, kill me, and then jump out of system?

"We can resume this discussion tomorrow, say noon, at the Cleburne Cafeteria in Startown if you like."

With that, the blonde looks at Ian and says, "Well? Shall we?"

"My pleasure. Right this way, ‘Ma’am!’ " Ian says with a grin. He walks behind her to the ship’s exit, flipping on his comm. "Security, visitor is about to exit the ship."

-----​ 
In the starboard engineering compartment, Martha struggles to keep her concentration on the internal sensors. Part of her mind keeps going back to the blonde woman she met just moments ago. She tries to ignore or to forget what took place, but can’t.

As she took the blonde’s hand, Martha ‘heard’ the woman say, "You have a gift. If you ever make it to Adukgin, please comm 37-127-8333 and tell them that Leira said that you should ask if Sonaran sticky rolls are available today. Now, please say nothing to your associates."

While she clearly ‘heard’ the blonde’s voice, the blonde’s mouth didn’t appear to move.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Vasilii leaves the engineering compartment and heads to the bridge, where he activates the comm system to see who is calling. Upon seeing Mr. Silvers’ information, he punches it in to call him.

-----​ 
Kevon loiters near the berth access doors and watches the couple ‘repairing’ the scooters. He notices the muscular fellow mutter something, and the smaller human does seem to be doing something with the scooter now — or least, appears to be doing something.

The thin man in the gray suit has slowed a bit and seems to be using his personal comm. It’s either that, or he’s talking to someone/something only he can see/hear.

The thin man strides up to Kevon. "Sir, I am Mr. Aidan Silver. I’ve come to have a chat about some cargo with a Mr. Vasilii Kugiikishshi. I’d appreciate the opportunity to board and speak with him."

Kevon is about to politely inform Mr. Silver that no one is available this evening, when Vasilii beeps the man’s communicator.

"Mr. Silver, thank you for calling me. I’m sorry, but I’m tied up with another customer right now. Perhaps I could meet you in a half-hour at Agnacio’s. I’d like to give your proposal the attention it deserves. Thank you for understanding. I’ll see you there."

"Ahh, Mr. Kugiikishshi, as a matter of fact I’m standing outside your portal of entry at the moment. I was just about to chat with your most excellent guard about viewing the ship. I’d certainly be happy to join business and pleasure at a local venue of your choice."

Kevon nods slightly, flashing a friendly smile at Mr. Silver while he keeps his eyes on the scooter repair scene.

"Hello Sir," Mr. Silver says to Kevon. "Have you been with the ship long?" Aidan has followed Kevon’s eyes and is now looking over at the scooter repair scene.

"All of 12 hours, actually," the pilot answers, his eyes only briefly darting to the man he was addressing. When he hears the warning that Ian and the blonde are coming out, he adds, "Sir, if you will excuse me for a moment."

Kevon takes a step to the side, to get a good sightline to both the berth door and the scooter, and keeps his hand near his pistol until everyone is out of sight. Only when he’s comfortable with the situation does the lieutenant commander return his attention to Aidan.

-----​ 
After warning Swann and Kevon that they’re coming out, Ian escorts the striking blonde off the ship. Ian is a little dismayed to see that Kevon has seemingly abandoned his post, but understands once the blonde is escorted out the passenger berth door.

Once outside, the blonde turns to Ian, smiles briefly, and then walks towards the moving sidewalk that runs counter clockwise down the concourse (and away from the scooter pair).

A minute or two later, the scooter pair apparently finish whatever they are doing and both get on the scooter. The smaller human is wearing some sort of helmet. It’s hard to be sure, but Ian thinks that the smaller human’s size is about the same as the small wiry man accompanying the blonde at the Long Shadows Falling bar. The pair takes off on the scooter in the same direction as the blonde.

-----​ 
Swann turns his attention to the ship, and watches the blonde and Ian walk from the ship all the way to the berth exit.

After the blonde leaves and Ian re-enters the berth, Swann smiles at him and asks, "So, how was it?"

Ian flashes a big grin, crinkling the scarred skin where his ear used to be. "That one’s got some spunk!" he says as the two walk back to the ship.

-----​ 
"The cargomaster should be with you shortly. Have a good evening, Sir," Kevon says to Aidan before returning to the berth through the vehicle door.

-----​ 
Vasilii watches the blonde leave the hanger area from the bridge, and sighs. Lest Emile get the wrong idea, he says, "I don’t think we are getting anywhere in our negotiations. We may just have to destroy the items and take the consequences."

"I’m just wondering how far those consequences are willing to follow us in order to teach us, and anyone else considering the same thing, a lesson," Vargas says. "There are folks out there who’ll be relentless.

"Oh, and by the way, I personally don’t care how poorly negotiations are going as long as she keeps dropping by. She’s really a nice change of scenery."

-----​ 
Vasilii goes to his cabin and freshens up for his meeting with Mr. Silver, taking a few seconds to meditate for proper composure. When he’s done, Vasilii exits the ship and heads towards the door of the hanger. Activating his personal comm, Vasilii calls Ian. "Mr. McConnell, I’m leaving the ship area to meet with Mr. Aidan Silver at Agnacio’s restaurant. I don’t expect it to take long."

A couple of minutes later, however, Aidan comms the _Bray Keaven_ again to announce that something has just come up and he will need to meet Vasilii tomorrow morning. Aidan suggests 0730 hours at Agnacio's for breakfast. Though a little irritated at the rescheduling, Vasilii agrees.

-----​ 
The crew of the _Bray Keaven_ gathers for dinner in the lounge, and are quite happy to be able to sample regular merchant fare rather than the Marine rations. They spend the evening chatting, and Kevon seems particularly interested in the activities of the crew at Alief.

After some time, the crew begins to drift off to various evening activities, and almost all turn in by midnight if not earlier. Saro is one of the last to turn in as he arrives a little after 0100 from his night of haunting open mic nights at various clubs/bars.

-----​ 
All of the crew are soundly asleep when a rather loud siren resounds through each crew cabin followed by the _Bray Keaven’s_ computer announcing, "Unauthorized access to port fuel processor. Unauthorized access to port fuel processor."


----------



## Psion

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> "One of my friends is doing an upgrade of Gazelle patrol ships.




A ga-who class ship? 

Aren't these, like, not invented yet in 993?


----------



## Broccli_Head

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> All of the crew are soundly asleep when a rather loud siren resounds through each crew cabin followed by the _Bray Keaven’s_ computer announcing, "Unauthorized access to port fuel processor. Unauthorized access to port fuel processor."




That's funny. Wonder if someone was mentally imprinted.


----------



## vutpakdi

Psion said:
			
		

> A ga-who class ship?
> 
> Aren't these, like, not invented yet in 993?




Details, details.  So, in MTU, the Gazelles were originally laid down a hundred years earlier.  

Ron


----------



## Psion

vutpakdi said:
			
		

> Details, details.  So, in MTU, the Gazelles were originally laid down a hundred years earlier.




Here, I just thought you mispelled _Ramada_.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter VI*​
*Date: 166-993*​*Location: Brey Keaven's berth, Sentry Downport*​ 
Vargas, who bunks in a cabin next to the bridge, rolls out of his rack, grabs his gun belt, and draws the autopistol. He palms open the door with one hand while holding the automatic in the other. Finding no apparent immediate threat in the corridor, Vargas gets to the bridge and punches up the anti–hijack/intruder-monitoring system. Only the alarm for the (fake) port fuel processor has been tripped: none of the perimeter alarms nor the alarms on the internal iris valves show signs of unauthorized entry attempts.

-----​ 
Martha awakes with a start. Quickly, she moves to a nearby console, attempting to access the security protocols and identify who or what may be causing the alert.

From the console in her cabin, Martha discovers the same information as Vargas. Furthermore, she finds that no authorized entries have been made since Saro apparently returned about an hour ago.

-----​ 
Swann bolts awake, the pleasant dream about the redhead in the naughty–schoolgirl outfit forgotten. By reflex, his hand grabs the body pistol under his pillow as he scans the room. Seeing no one, he rubs his other hand across his face and then rolls out of his bunk. He quickly pulls on his flak jacket, puts the body pistol inside a pocket, and straps on his autopistol as he exits his cabin.

He draws the autopistol as he heads for the lift from the upper deck to the lower. He bangs loudly — once each — on the doors to Saro’s and Ian’s cabins as he goes past.

-----​ 
Ian jumps out of bed, throws on his flak jacket, and grabs his gauss pistol as he heads out the door, exiting just after Swann’s knock. He takes the lift down with Swann, and the pair makes a quick plan. "Swann, you go through the corridor by the low berths, I’ll cut through the main cargo bay," Ian says. "And let’s try not to shoot each other, eh?"

They split up once they reach the lower deck with Swann heading to the port airlock first. Swann finds the port airlock still locked down as before. Getting through the various closed iris valves does take time given that each requires the longer authentication method mandated by alert status protocols.

Ian opens the hatch into the cargo bay and heads aft to the iris valve just outside the port engineering compartment, glancing around the cargo hold to see if anything looks suspicious.

When he reaches the iris valve outside port engineering, he stands to the right side of the valve and waits.

-----​ 
Vasilii is woken out of a sound sleep by the incessant ringing of the ship’s alarm and sits up wide-eyed. Jumping out of bed, he dresses hurriedly in the nearest jumpsuit and his flak vest. Looking excitedly around the stateroom for anything he could use as a weapon, he sees the Manstopper 6 magnum revolver that was purchased for him and that he hasn’t had a chance to put in the armory yet. Grabbing it and the ammo, he fumbles the weapon open and loads it.

Opening the door slightly, Vasilii peers out into the lounge and moves slowly into the room. Hearing a noise on the deck below, he peers down through the hatch in the floor, and sees Swann securing the port airlock.

-----​ 
Swann spots Vasilii as the merchant starts down the ladder. He lowers his autopistol and points it downward. "Evening Vasilii. It seems your blonde friend and her associates aren’t the patient, negotiating sort. I just hope our intruder isn’t a Wraith, or she’s probably long gone."

Vasilii slides down the ladder and starts to follow Swann as he proceeds aft, his heart pounding.

-----​ 
Kevon hops up out of bed, slips an ImpNav duty jumpsuit over his skivvies, and grabs his laser pistol from its secure footlocker before heading out the door. In the corridor outside his cabin, Kevon almost runs into Swann and Vasilii as he heads past them toward the bridge. Seeing Emile there upon his arrival, Kevon asks as he slides into the command chair, "Mr. Vargas, what’s the word?"

"I think the word is ‘strange.’ The only alarm tripped was on the fuel processor. How’d they get in? I think we need eyes on the hangar bay now."

-----​ 
Acting on a hunch, Martha pulls up the camera view for the iris valve camera that authenticates people leaving port engineering toward the corridor where the low berths are. She sees light spilling from the now–opened smuggling compartment, and the sideways–projected shadows of at least one large humanoid on the floor about 2-3 meters from the iris valve.

The light also illuminates two rectangular boxy things sitting on the floor about a foot apart with their broad sides perpendicular to the corridor. Judging from the mirrored configuration, Martha concludes one is pointed towards the iris valve and the other is pointed deeper into engineering. The rectangular boxes are about 20-30 cm by 10 cm by 5 cm. They do appear to be angled slightly up from sitting flat on the ground. It’s really hard to make out any real details. There does appear to a blinking red light on top of each box.

Acting quickly, Martha sets the grav plating in that section to zero-G, then switches it to 2.0 gravities a few seconds later, continuing the transition back and forth from no grav to high grav and back again in order to disorient and perplex the large humanoid until the crew can get there. As she does so, she relays the information on the contents of the room to the others, and tells them what she is doing to disorient the intruder, so they aren’t taken by surprise.

-----​ 
Swann opens the iris valve to the port cargo hatch section, peeks around the edge, and then enters the compartment with his autopistol leading the way. After checking all the corners, he motions for Vasilii to come through. Eyeing the Vilani’s weapon, Swann says, "Make sure if you have to fire that gun, you know where the barrel is pointed — preferably not at me. And if you do have to fire it, be ready for a big kick. If you were in zero-G when you fired it, you’d probably hit 2-G acceleration in the opposite direction."

Swann opens the iris valve into the low berth section, and repeats his entry process and search before moving on to the port engineering section iris.

-----​ 
A minute or two after the initial alarm has sounded, Ian, Swann, and Vasilii are outside their respective iris valves leading to port engineering; they’ve received Martha’s update, but they haven’t keyed either door open yet. Kevon and Vargas are monitoring events from the bridge, Martha from a console in her cabin.

Saro is still sleeping rather soundly.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Upon receiving the info from Martha, Ian hesitates. Tapping his comm unit, he says, "Martha, any way you can scan the interior of this area to see if there is still an alive intruder present? I don't like those boxes, anybody recognize the description?"

The back of Ian’s brain tickles a bit listening to Martha’s description. Since he can’t see the boxes himself and his brain is still a little sleep–adled, it’s kind of hard for him to put his finger on why the description should be so familiar. The boxes also confuse everyone else.

-----​ 
Kevon checks internal sensors from his position, seeing if he can find out anything about the port fuel processor.

Kevon, tapping into the same feed that Martha found (the iris valve camera), can see there is a light coming from the right of the camera view, which would be in the direction of the port fuel processor. Something (apparently the large humanoid previously reported) casts a shadow. The shadow seems to flail around suddenly and oddly, and then suddenly flattens. Kevon is a bit confused but assumes the change is the effect of Martha playing around with the grav field in engineering.

Kevon and Martha do have the microphone turned on and both hear a satisfying "What tha?," a thud, an "OOFF," and an "UUGGGGHH."

-----​ 
Swann positions himself on the left-hand side of the iris valve leading into port engineering, and motions for Vasilii to take up a position on the opposite side of the valve, next to the low berths. He says in a low voice, "When I nod my head at you, hit the controls to open the valve." He then kneels down, trying to give himself as much cover as possible when the valve opens. He activates his comm unit and says, "Ian, I’m about to open my valve."

Swann points his gun at the iris valve, makes sure the safety is off, then nods to Vasilii.

-----​ 
Ian opens his valve and waits a couple seconds for anything to come flying through. When nothing happens, he turns and points his pistol through the valve, looking for the intruder.

-----​ 
Swann nods to Vasilii, and Vasilii triggers the iris valve open. As the iris valve opens, there is a sudden bright flash, a deafening bang, and the corridor fills with light, noise, and dust/powder.

-----​ 
On Ian’s side, he sees the flash and hears the loud bang just as belated recognition clicks on one word: mine.

At this point, there isn’t any significant powder headed in Ian’s direction, but he isn’t sure if the second mine has gone off.

-----​ 
From the other stations, the others just hear a loud bang, see a flash of light, and see a monitor full of dust from the video pickups.

-----​ 
"Crap!" Martha thinks to herself as she moves quickly, setting the grav plates to zero gravity. "Sorry, guys," she says over the personal comms. "Floor set to zero gee. What happened?"

Martha listens to the reports, making sure everyone’s OK, as she tries to direct the ship’s life support systems to start scrubbing the dust from the air in that section.

-----​ 
Ian steps back to the side of the iris hatch and flip on his comm. "Swann! Vasilii! Status report! Are y’all OK?" Waiting for a response he readies his weapon in case the intruder emerges from the opening.

-----​ 
Vasilii triggers the iris valve as Swann gestures and starts to leap into the room, only to be met by a blast of light and noise. The Vilani is stunned by the bang and slumps dazedly against the wall by the iris valve controls.

The flash and bang momentarily blind Swann, but he recovers from the initial effects. The powder appears to be some sort of tranquilizer or stunning substance, and he quickly holds his breath. He now has the difficult decision to make of running out of the area (the powder/dust stretches back about 10-15 meters and is in the air) or trying to struggle his way forward.

Vasilii is less lucky and appears to have been stunned/dazed by the initial flash and bang. Swann can’t tell if the Vilani merchant has started feeling the effects of the powder/dust or not.

The room swirls and Vasilii can’t focus on what is happening. He feels himself being lifted and moved, but who or what is moving him is beyond him.

Holding his breath, Swann thumbs the safety on his autopistol and holsters the weapon as he steps across the corridor to Vasilii and the valve controls. He closes the iris valve, then picks up Vasilii in a fireman’s carry and moves toward forward, away from port engineering and the powder.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Swann keys the iris valve closed, grabs Vasilii and sprints as best as he can towards the bow of the ship. By the time that he gets to the area near the port passenger airlock, the air seems notably cleaner, and both he and Vasilii seem to be able to breathe normally. Just in case, he does close the iris valve to the port cargo lock.

-----​ 
Ian trains his pistol on the door and furiously tries to recall what he can about this type of mine. He thinks the mine is a variant of age–old perimeter defense/area denial mines. The mines tend to come equipped with adhesives/spikes for placement, an explosive charge and payload of some sort (usually lethal), and can be command denoted or detonated automatically. The mine probably includes a visual tripwire of some sort, probably a camera that records an initial view and then detonates the mine when the view changes by X percent (usually when something wanders into view).

As such, Ian decides that sticking his head in the iris valve and into the mine’s view isn’t a great idea. Ian is confused as to why the back of the first mine didn’t blow into the back of the second mine when the first exploded. He does keep the iris valve open and tries to peek into the engineering compartment. He can’t quite see into the fuel processor hold, and he can’t see any humanoid shaped shadows.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Martha hurriedly sets the grav plates in engineering to zero G and sets the life support systems towards clearing the air.

-----​ 
Ian clicks on the comm unit again. "Martha, can you give me an update on status of the boxes and the intruder in the fuel processing area? Can you see Swann and Vasilii?"

While waiting for a response, Ian looks around for something, anything to use as a decoy to throw through the iris valve in an attempt to detonate the remaining mine.

-----​ 
"It’s not clear yet, but I’m working on it."

From her room, Martha works on getting the filters to clear the air in the afflicted areas. After a minute or so, the air in engineering has cleared enough for Martha to see that the new mystery boxes (mines) remain where they were before. It’s hard to make out details, but the iris valve mine appears to have a rough front edge and no blinking light. The top of the second mine (presumably pointed towards the rest of port engineering) still has a blinking light on top. Martha doesn’t see any shadows being cast from the port fuel processor hold.

-----​ 
Swann sets Vasilii down near the port passenger airlock. Swann smiles at Vasilii as they both gulp deep breaths of fresh air. "That was a close one," he says. He then keys his comm unit. "This is Swann. Vasilii and I are both OK. Ian, watch out for those boxes. They have some sort of tranq gas inside. I’m gonna grab some masks from the ship’s locker, I’ll bring you one as quick as I can."

The Vilani merchant seems to be coming out of the blast–induced daze, but his eyes remain a little unfocussed, so Swann leaves him with the instructions to keep an eye on the iris valve leading towards the port cargo lock. The rogue then grabs three breather masks, leaves one with Vasilii, and heads towards the cargo bay and Ian. Swann puts on a mask as he crosses the hold to where Ian is, then gives Ian a mask. Lastly, he draws his autopistol again and thumbs off the safety.

"Thanks!" Ian says as he takes the mask and starts putting it on. "As soon as we get an update as to the situation inside we can plan our next move. If the situation is similar to before, I think we should throw in a ‘decoy’ to trip the remaining mine, just in case it is different than the first one. Then we can move in."

"A decoy," Swann says as he starts to look around for something suitable. "Hmmm, do you think Martha would miss any of her tools?"

-----​ 
On the bridge, Vargas and Kevon start checking the external vid cams on the ship and those provided by the docking berth. They don’t see anyone on any of the vidcams nor out the bridge viewports. Both the passenger and cargo/vehicle berth doors are also closed.

"OK, what the frell is going on?" Kevon grumbles as he continues to perform external visual scans. "If that was a legitimate fuel processor, Mr. Vargas, we’d be venting H-2 right now. Unless you have some military-grade valves on board?"

"Actually it is a legit fuel processor. It also happens to be currently nonfunctional, owing to the late cheapskate who last owned the Keaven. By the way, what do you think of trying to do a sweep around the ship while somebody monitors from up here? I could do it with one other person if we could bust someone loose."

Clearly not satisfied with the answer given, Kevon sighs and moves on to Vargas’ question. "I think it’s a good idea, but I’d first rather figure out whom the hell that large humanoid shadow belongs to in the processor. And I don’t think we can spare anyone from below at the moment.

"Let me go grab my street howitzer and I’ll comm you."

"Roger that."

After Kevon leaves Vargas’ face screws up in concentration. " ‘Whom the hell'? I guess he took ‘Grammar for Combat 101.’ "

-----​ 
Saro is in his cabin dreaming happily of jamming on-stage with Krend Zlapidar and the Zlaptastics, the (in)famous fusion-polka act, when he abruptly finds himself awake.

"Zlappy? What's up?" he mumbles incoherently before he is able to place his whereabouts. Lying in his bed, he tries to figure out what woke him from his slumber. As he lies there he hears the sound of excited voices muffled by his door.

Sitting up, he blearily throws on a pair of slippers and a tattered robe, and heads out the door towards the bridge.

Squinting in the light, he enters the bridge and sees Emile hovering over a vid screen.

"Mr. Vargas, what’s going on? I was just having an excellent dream when something woke me up."

"Well I hope you told her you wouldn’t be back soon, looks like we’ve got an intruder aboard in port engineering, in the fuel processor. Some kind of explosion just went off and just about everyone else is down there in the thick of it. If you want, grab a screen and help me keep an eye on things. Maybe we can even find out whom the hell did this."

The former Scout taps a couple of controls and shakes his head. "Who the hell . . . whom the hell . . . or what the hell."

As his brain starts to pick up speed he realizes what Vargas is talking about, "Oh . . . no ‘her’ but I was on stage with . . . hey! Did you say intruder? Explosion?

"Damnation. I’m gonna run back and throw on some clothes more suitable. I hardly think a lounging robe is proper attire for a possible firefight. I’ll be right back," Saro tells Vargas as he trots off the bridge and back to his cabin.


----------



## Pyske

Doc Saro's player does an exceptional job of firewalling PC knowledge vs. player knowledge, doesn't he?

I actually recognized the mines as booby traps from the description, but was expecting a laser device because of the "mirrored configuration".

As for how they got aboard, I do find myself wondering if 



Spoiler



giving the "tour" and showing them the plant was a way to study the ship and allow for a psychic to "teleport" aboard


.  Then again, even if that were true, it wouldn't explain why the "large humanoid" hasn't left engineering yet.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## R_Kane

Pyske said:
			
		

> Doc Saro's player does an exceptional job of firewalling PC knowledge vs. player knowledge, doesn't he?
> 
> . . . . . . . -- Eric




Thanks      that'd be me.  I try to keep Saro's responses in line with what he'd know & feel.  I may not always be sucessful but I try.

If I remember correctly, I was away from the game for a few days when the intruder alert went off, hence Saro's "deep sleep" episode.  But it gave me fodder for a little dream related flavor text.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> As for how they got aboard. . . .



You think like Swann.


----------



## Shadowdancer

From her cabin, Martha works on getting the filters to clear the air in the afflicted areas. After a minute or so, the air in engineering has cleared enough for Martha to see that the mines remain where they were before. It’s hard to make out details, but the iris valve mine appears to have a rough front edge and no blinking light. The top of the second mine (presumably pointed towards the rest of port engineering) still has a blinking light on top. Martha doesn’t see any shadows being cast from the port fuel processor hold.

Martha relays that information to the others. "Whoever or whatever that was seems to be hiding," she adds. "Internal sensors aren’t indicating another presence anywhere in the ship that isn’t one of us."

-----​ 
Ian and Swann confer briefly about their next course of action. Fortunately for their continued life expectancy, they don’t find any of Martha’s tools in the cargo bay, but do spy a mass of cargo netting. Ian grabs the cargo netting, Swann opens the iris valve, Ian throws the netting inside, and Swann closes the iris valve.

-----​ 
As the cargo netting sails into engineering, there is a flash of light and a very loud bang, and a similar cloud of powder/gas fills port engineering. Again, the ship’s filters take about a minute to clear the air. Now Martha sees both mines without blinking lights. She still doesn’t see any shadows being cast from the port fuel processor.

"The second box is no longer blinking, gentlemen," Martha reports. "Still no sign of our intruder anymore. Be careful going in."

-----​ 
Ian makes sure his mask is secure, readies his gauss pistol, switches off the safety, and nods to Swann to open the iris valve. When it opens, he looks across the corridor first to be sure no one is there waiting. He then enters.

Swann thumbs off the safety of his autopistol and steps through the iris after Ian, first pointing his gun upward to check if anyone is lurking above. Before entering port engineering, Swann pauses for a moment and shakes his head sadly at the turn of roles. "Now wait a second, shouldn’t I be the one sneaking onboard to lift something and then trying to evade capture?" he thinks.

Ian and Swann cautiously enter port engineering. Ian notes that the second mine has its front blown out and appears inert. Swann sweeps the area towards the rear of port engineering, but doesn’t spot anyone. The two then slowly approach the entrance to the port fuel processor smuggling hold with weapons drawn.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Kevon sprints to his cabin. As he rounds the corner near the port passenger airlock, he spies Vasilii’s wild eyes and wavering hand cannon. Vasilii seems to recognize the new pilot in time, and manages to avoid firing on the commander. Shaking his head and muttering under his breath that he needs to have a talk with his cousin, Kevon heads into his cabin to don his cloth armor and grab his shotgun.

About a minute and a half later, Kevon goes to and opens the starboard passenger airlock and steps outside. He carefully descends the stairs and tries to spot any intruders. He doesn’t see anyone on an initial scan of the area.

"Bridge, Holland. All clear so far," he reports over his comm. "Continuing to investigate the area."

-----​ 
From the bridge, Vargas has been monitoring the situation and trying to spot anyone exiting the far trader. He hasn’t seen anyone leaving or anyone in the berth area.

-----​ 
Saro gets back to his cabin, pulse starting to quicken, and throws his robe onto his bed. Grabbing a handy coverall, he slides it on and then grabs his portable medkit. He pauses a moment to put on a pair of boots before heading back to the bridge to rejoin Vargas.

Slightly out of breath, he asks, "What's going on? Anything new happen? Is anybody hurt?"

"Nope, we're still five-by-five as far as I can tell. I’m worried that we’re too spread out and disjointed though. Kevon is the only safety net we’ve got at the moment if someone is on board and gets by us here. Maybe we ought to call the local enforcers?" Vargas thinks about that for half a moment before pulling up short mentally. "Whoops, scratch that. Not with what we’ve got aboard."

-----​ 
Vasilii remains watching the iris valve leading to the port cargo lock and the low berths beyond. The iris valve remains closed.

-----​ 
Ian and Swann find that the smuggling hold is empty save spilled water, a number of crushed and loose Star Flower tree leaves and small branches, a fair amount of blood (at least 10 cc), and a wet, note–sized, rectangular paper envelope labeled "To: Mr. Vasilii Kugiikishshi" in elegantly flowing dark blue cursive. There is no sign of the large humanoid that was casting the shadows that Martha saw.

-----​ 
"Guys, I think we should do a full sweep of the ship, and check on everything. I’ll run a computer sweep, to see if any entries have been made in the last few hours, just in case." Martha gets busy checking out computer logs, keeping an ear open for the comms or the computer’s anti-hijacking software, in case someone should locate the hidden intruder.

-----​ 
Outside, Kevon completes a sweep of the area around the _Bray Keaven_. He doesn’t spot anything out of the ordinary other than to note that both fuel scoops have been covered with welded–on hull plating.

-----​ 
On the bridge, Saro and Vargas continue to monitor the progress of the rest of the crew and the area directly in front of the _Bray Keaven_ (mainly the berth passenger and vehicle/cargo doors).

-----​ 
Martha does a full computer sweep checking all anti-hijack/intrusion logs as well as checking to see if she can detect if anyone has been fiddling with the computer system. A couple minutes searching reveals nothing unusual and no traces of how the intruder entered port engineering.


----------



## Shadowdancer

After the search of the smuggling hold turns up no intruder, Swann and Ian thumb the safeties of their pistols to on and holster their weapons. Looking at Ian, Swann shakes his head and says, "Looks like we’ve been visited by a Wraith."

Swann then keys his comm unit. "Bridge, this is Swann. No intruder here, but whoever visited us left some calling cards. Can you ask Doc to come down here — there’s some blood around the fuel processor I’d like him to take a look at. Also, inform Vasilii our visitor left him a love letter. But Doc might want to take a look at it first — it’s got some sort of liquid on it.

"I’m going to go outside and help Kevin search, although I don’t expect us to find anything or anyone. Swann out."

-----​ 
Vargas hits the switch for the common group frequency. "Before we leap to too many conclusions, we may want to search the ship. There’s nothing to indicate whoever was in the processing bay isn’t still aboard."

"Good idea," Ian chimes in. "Let’s try to coordinate our efforts, though. Less chance of the intruder slipping around our search."

Martha kicks in, "I have nothing on internal sensors that isn’t supposed to be here, and no sign of system intrusion. Do you guys need me to join in the search?"

Vasilii sits watching the iris valve, his emotions running high with the aftermath of the mine. Listening to the conversation, he activates his mic and speaks shakily into it. "No one has come past me. I’ll stay here and make sure no one heads out this way."

Saro pipes up, "Since Mr. Vargas and I are already here on the bridge, perhaps we can monitor the screens as the rest of you move throughout the ship. As you clear a section, lock it down behind you, if we want to capture this person. If we just want him or her to leave, why don’t we secure our critical areas and clear a path to the airlock?"

"I don’t know about you, Doc, but I think I’d like to talk to whoever broke in rather than give them a free pass out of here. Just to know what the heck they’re up to," Vargas says.

Ian flips his comm unit on. "I also don’t think we should be giving the intruder a free pass off the ship. If apprehended, I’ve got a few questions I’d like answered — like how the hell it got in our ship undetected for one!"

"Yeah, but only after we kick his ass for waking me up," Kevon quips as he continues his search.

-----​​​ 
Swann goes to check the starport concourse outside the personnel berth door. He doesn’t spot anything or anyone immediately outside the berth door, though there is some unloading activity a few berths down. The unloading isn’t unsual even at this time of night since ships arrive and depart at all hours. After a moment, he goes back inside to help Kevon.

Kevon checks the top of the far trader by using a nearby work platform and doesn’t spot anything unusual.

Swann and Kevon then search the rest of the berth and don’t find anything out of the ordinary. After 10 minutes of searching, Swann and Kevon have covered all of the berth a couple of times and haven’t found anything of note, though it’s possible the "wraith" could have moved from one part of the berth to another while they were searching.

-----​ 
The search inside the ship by Ian and Martha also discovers no intruder.

-----​ 
"Whatever it was you saw, Ms. Smythe, it’s gone now," Kevon states over the comm. "What’s the damage to the fuel processor? And I suggest we have a pair of eyes open the rest of the night tonight, in case this ‘wraith’ of yours decides to make a return visit," he says. "I’ll take the first watch."

"And maybe figure out why someone wanted to explode something in a fuel processor, on a ship with it’s fuel scoops sealed," he adds mentally.

Swann keys his comm unit. "Maybe we should all gather in the lounge for a meeting first," he says.

"What is it with these people? Frelling civilians," Kevon thinks as he rolls his eyes. "I’m on my way," he adds over the comms. "Holland out."

-----​ 
Vasilii speaks over the comm, "OK, on my way."

Making his way to the lounge, Vasilii drops his combo mask on the table and runs some water over his face. Grabbing a drink from the dispenser, he sits at the table and waits for the others.

-----​ 
When everyone has entered the lounge, Ian stands up. Looking in Martha’s direction, "Martha, I’d like to thank you for your help. Your quick thinking to use the gravity adjustment was great." Ian turns and looks around the table. "The crew did a great job during this emergency. Thank you for the teamwork."

Martha nods, a tired smile on her face. "I picked it up from my training days a few years back. The Chief Engineer used the technique to throw some ‘unwelcome visitors’ an unexpected curve while the crew prepared for their arrival further into the ship."

Stifling her yawns, Martha asks, "Does anyone have any ideas about who or what happened here? Could have been a Sydite from the size, but that whole ‘wraith’ thing sounds like a bad Third Frontier War holo."

Someone mentions the envelope Vasilii perks up and says, "I forgot about that, what was in it?"

Taking the envelope from Ian, Vasilii looks at the writing and then opens it. The envelope is of a cream–colored paper with lettering in an elegantly flowing dark blue cursive. Opening the envolope reveals a notecard and four Cr1,000 bills. The envolope, bills, and notecard are damp with water (presumably from the hydroponic banks which used to contain the bonsai'd Star Flower trees). The note (in the same elegantly flowing, dark blue cursive), reads:

Mr. Kugiikishshi,

I’m sorry that we could not come to a simpler and mutually beneficial agreement. An honorarium for your trouble is enclosed. Perhaps we shall meet again under better circumstances.

L.

PS: Naturally, I won’t be making our lunch date.


----------



## Psion

Damn Psions.

Er, wait...


----------



## Pyske

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> You think like Swann.




Remind me, is that a good thing or a bad thing? 

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> Remind me, is that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> . . . . . . . -- Eric



Depends on the thought.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter VII*​

*Date: 166-993*​*Location: Bray Keaven's berth, Sentry Downport*​ 
After the envelope is out of the way, Swann stands up, rubs a hand across his face as he looks around the lounge, then says, "Well, first I think we owe Kevon an apology, and an explanation."

Turning to Kevon, he says, "When the rest of us were first assigned to the _Bray Keaven_ for the relief mission to Alief, we discovered a couple of surprises." Swann concisely, but completely recounts the discovery of the bomb and the starflower plants for Kevon, and the crews’ resulting actions.

"When we finished at Aleif, we had a real problem. We didn’t know if the bomb and the plants were connected. We decided to hold onto the plants, in hopes that they would lead us to whoever planted the bomb. That way we hoped to discover if we were in any more danger, and if so, try to eliminate that danger.

"Unfortunately, when you joined our crew, you placed yourself in danger, but were not aware of it. And that’s not right — if a sophant is going to be in danger, he should have all the relevant data so he knows what he’s getting into. We didn’t give you that opportunity. I’m sorry for that.

"The reason we didn’t tell you about the starflower plants is twofold. First, since we didn’t know you, we didn’t trust you. We knew and trusted your cousin, and believed you probably were trustworthy, but we didn’t know for sure. The timing of the situation didn’t afford us the opportunity to all get to know each other better before critical decisions had to be made.

"Secondly, and most importantly, we were trying to protect you. As you may or may not know, possession of the plants carries a death penalty. If we had been caught with the plants, we hoped that your ignorance of their existence would at least save you from execution. But as I’ve already said, it was wrong of us to make that decision for you — you should have been the one to decide if you wanted to put your life at risk in that manner."

"I certainly would’ve preferred the information going into this thing, but I fully understand why you didn’t feel comfortable sharing your secrets," Kevon says. "And, for the record, only my exemplary naval service and father’s influence would have kept me from execution, regardless of my claim that I knew nothing about the plants. We’ve executed people with less involvement with that sort of contraband."

Ian speaks up: "Well, while we are laying it all out on the table, might as well mention the ‘mystery boxes’ in the other fuel processor, eh?" he says with a sly grin, glancing at Kevon.

"We should dump those, too — just on general principles," Saro grumps. "Damn all if they’re worth one tetracredit each. The way things are going, they’ll come alive some night and suck our brains out through our rear ends."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Swann looks around the lounge again, rubs a hand across his face and says, "Which brings us to what happened tonight. Back when I . . . was working as a Belter, my co-workers and I used to hear rumors, tavern tales of sophants with amazing psionic powers. Many just dismissed them as spacer static, but others claimed they were true. These sophants were called Wraiths because of their ability to teleport themselves from place to place.

"The first Wraiths I heard of were burglars, able to get past the best security systems and hired guards. Later, I heard of Wraiths who made their living as hired assassins. If they took a contract, the target was as good as dead — there was little chance of escaping them, and very few places offered security from their special ability.

"The only limitation on this teleporting ability, if I recall correctly, is that the Wraith must have actually seen the location where he is teleporting to beforehand. He either has to visit it, or see a picture of it, or have someone who has visited it describe it in complete detail.

"That’s why I was sure our visitor tonight was either our blonde-haired bombshell, or one of her companions. She saw where the plants were when she was here, so she could teleport in — if she can teleport psionically — or could give someone else a detailed enough description so that they could teleport in."

Saro chokes on his coffee and looks wildly around the room at the others.

"What?! She saw where the plants were? Who the hell decided to parade them around? I thought we had agreed to space all of it the next time we took off? Was there a new plan? Were we going to make money by charging admission to look at the highly illegal contraband?!"

Swann continues. "In fact, that might be why they were interested in the plants in the first place. Doc would probably be able to answer this better than I can, but the starflower pollen might have some use in psionic-boosting or psionic-activating drugs.

"So now we should decide what, if anything, we plan to do. Do we pursue the plants, or just take the money and call it even? We still have the collected starflower pollen, but they don’t know about that, and I say we just space it on our next jump and be done with it."

"Yes, yes, most emphatically, yes! Space it! I’d much rather have it floating about in the void then myself!" Saro looks a bit red in the face, his skin a little tight around the eyes.

"Anyway, they probably won’t be paying us any more unannounced visits. And if they do, the pollen is in the safe in Kevon’s cabin, and he can deal with them." Swann smiles at Kevon and laughs.

"Oh, thanks," the commander quips, rolling his eyes.

"We also still have the mystery of the original bomb that was planted on the ship before the trip to Alief," Swann continues. "I doubt our blonde friend and her cohorts were behind that. But maybe a competitor or rival of theirs knew the plants were on the ship and wanted to destroy them. Which means they might try again.

"I personally believe the bomb was meant to hamper the relief effort, and had nothing to do with the plants, but I could be wrong. So what are we going to do next?"

Swann sits down to listen to any discussion at this point.

Vargas hesitates but briefly before speaking. "Lest I be thought a coward, is anyone interested in getting out of here? So far someone has put a bomb aboard and raided the ship for a highly illegal plant, a raid conducted by a possible psionic teleporter. There could be other . . . organizations out there which might just want to pay us a visit as well, albeit in a less dramatic fashion.

"Just wanted to ask the question. I’m here for the long haul."

Sheepishly, Martha will clear her throat. "I’m pretty sure she was psionic. When she came through engineering on her visit here, she . . . spoke to me . . . in my head." Martha pauses, looking very uncomfortable. "I wasn’t sure what I was going to do about it. Didn’t know if there was a reward, or what, for these people, or what kind of business they might be into. Now, it’s easy to see that the Imp videos might be true. I mean, they broke in here, just like she broke into my mind. I . . . I don’t know what to do . . . about them." As she speaks, it becomes obvious that the weariness of the young engineer is not entirely due to the early hours.

Looking around, Martha continues. "I think they’re after me. She ‘told’ me, up here," taps her temple, "that I had something, and she seems eager for me to meet with her again in the future. Whatever it is I have, I think she wants it. I just don’t know what it is."

She sighs, then continues. "Do you think they’re going to come get me if I don’t go?" Martha obviously looks scared, due in no small part to the official Imperial stance on psionics over the last two centuries, and the media’s portrayal of psions as ruthless killers and mind-rapers.

Ian listens with a concerned look. "I noticed you two had some sort of connection when she shook your hand. I saw the expression on your face. Nobody is gonna kidnap anyone on this ship if I can help it! If it would put your mind at ease, we can take turns being your personal bodyguard at least until we jump from this planet. We should all be on high alert until we leave anyway, since ‘they’ obviously still have an interest in us. If what Swann says is true, then our blonde friend could pop into the ship anywhere she visited."

Martha calms herself somewhat. "Thanks, Ian, but I don’t think that’s going to help much. Right now, she seems to think that I’m going to go to them. It’s when I don’t that I’m mostly worried about. But they’re here, and they’re also on Adukgin, which probably means they’re on other worlds in this cluster." Looking around, she smiles meekly at the others. "I just don’t know what I should do. Leira, I guess that’s her name, said not to tell anyone, but after tonight . . . "

Swann realizes Martha is truly, utterly scared. "Assigning a guard to Martha might not be a bad idea. I’m certainly no expert on psionics, but I’ve never heard of a Wraith being able to teleport away with another person. However, since we really don’t know, better to play it safe than to be sorry."

"If you guys think that’s going to work," Martha says, shaking her head.

"Might I suggest then that we take what cargoes we can and head out?" Vargas says. "I’m not at all comfortable with the thought that someone can pop in here any time, whether it be psionically or traditionally. Until we lift, we can set ship’s security on ‘high’ and even depressurize the processor bays. How’s that?"

"I can set that up," Martha replies, making a note to herself on her hand comp. The thought of something to do would help keep the fears from overriding her.

After listening to Martha’s and Emile’s statements, Kevon politely clears his throat. "I had originally planned to suggest we go after this psionic marauder and her minions — I figure I have enough authority and credibility to stand up against any accusations she may try to make about our involvement — but given Ms. Smythe’s revelations, I suggest we follow Mr. Vargas’ suggestion and leave the planet immediately. Do we have cargo that we can load this morning?"

"Yup, I’m getting tired of this place. Let’s get the hell outta here. I’ve lost that warm fuzzy feeling with people popping in and out of the ship pretty as they please," Ian says with a scowl.

"I’ll second, and third, the motion to get the heck out of here," Saro says. "What about that Silver fellow? He was offering pretty good cred for himself and a small cargo. Why don’t we check him out and see what’s what. And take on some nice boring minor cargoes that no one will want to hijack, steal, or execute us for?"

Swann says, "If no one has objections to taking a stranger on board, after everything that’s happened tonight, I say we take his money and take him where he wants to go. As my daddy used to say, ‘Let’s stake a claim or get off the rock.’ "

Vasilii sits and listens to the others talk, his mind wandering. He reads the paper again, and looks down at the cred chips on the table. When everyone has said their piece, he clears his throat and speaks up.

"I believe that our ‘friends’ may have inadvertently done us a favor. I wanted to get rid of the plants as bad as anyone, but the chance to turn a profit lured me on. Now, the plants are gone and we do have a profit, albeit a small one.

"I agree that the residue isn’t worth the risk, we should dump it at the first opportunity. As to getting out of here, I agree but we need some kind of cargo to help pay for the work we want done at Fonnein."

Vasilii goes to his room and pulls out his hand computer. Returning to the lounge, he logs onto the shipping site checking for cargoes.

"Mr. Silver seems to be sincere, and his credits would be helpful. If we take him and his cargo that should leave us with about 50 dtons of space.

"We also have an offer for transporting a cargo of electronics for double standard rates. That would be nice, but a single dton of electronics won't make for much of a profit.

"I’ll recap our finances for Mr. Holland, which is Cr275,154 with a management reserve of Cr18,000. I think that we can safely take on some cargo and exit this system within 2-36 hours. If you like, I can arrange a suitable cargo transaction and commence loading in just a few hours."

Everyone agrees.

-----​ 
Martha depressurizes the processor bays hoping that the mystery boxes won’t react poorly to being in a vacuum. She also sets the ship’s security system and the berth security system at high level before turning in.

-----​ 
The crew goes to sleep rather fitfully for a few hours while they trade off watches. The rest of the night passes smoothly if not restfully.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*NOTICE*​
The story hour will be on hold for a couple of weeks because of GenCon.​
Thanks for reading, and come back in two weeks for more "Tales of the Bray Keaven."​


----------



## Broccli_Head

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> *NOTICE*​
> The story hour will be on hold for a couple of weeks because of GenCon.​
> Thanks for reading, and come back in two weeks for more "Tales of the Bray Keaven."​




OK.

Have fun at GenCon!


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter VIII*

​*Date: 166-993*​*Location: Sentry Downport*​
Vasilii wakes up early to start reviewing cargoes that will be accepted by the _Bray Keaven_ from the cargoes waiting transport. He then gets ready to meet Aidan Silver at Agnacio’s. Vasilii also finds that another message from Hil Seirl has arrived:

"Greetings, sir. Our captain has moved up our departure to tomorrow. Since there doesn’t seem to be any other transports bound for Fonnein with a decent reputation, he has authorized me to pay you four times the normal rate for transport of the one dTons of electronics. Please comm me at the Hewel Hostel at Sentry Highport."

As Vasilii reads the message from Hil Seirl, his eyebrows rise a little at the possible profit.

Vasilii, Dr. Saro, and Kevon leave the _Bray Keaven’s_ berth about 40 minutes before the appointed meeting time and walk through the port’s corridors to Agnacio’s.

Vasilii tells Kevon and Saro the contents of the message from Hil Seirl on the way to the restaurant.

The Doc looks a bit skeptical. "Four times standard for a single dTon? Seems kinda iffy to me. But maybe we can check on what the cargo actually is; it would be good profit if this is legit."

Agnacio’s is a pretty upscale restaurant serving what is billed as authentic neo-classical New Sicilian fare. Vasilii had planned on arriving before Aidan in order to scope out the restaurant, but finds that the silvery haired gentleman had the same idea and arrives at the same time. Finding the lack of mutual trust amusing, the Vilani merchant bemusedly waves Aidan and Dr. Saro to a table.

Kevon sits at another table so he can keep an eye on the meeting.

Sitting down to the right of Mr. Silver, Vasilii orders non-alcoholic drinks for all and food for himself.

As Saro orders the Fettuccine Alfredo, he watches the prospective passenger/client. After the past day or two, he is a bit edgy and suspicious, not necessarily limited to strangers.

Aidan orders a hearty breakfast including a glass of red wine, a small steak, and eggs.

After everyone has ordered, Vasilii comes to the point. "Mr. Silver, I apologize for not responding to you sooner. It's been a hectic day or two.

"If I recall correctly, you wish transportation for yourself and some cargo to Fonnein, and are willing to pay Cr28,000 for this service.

"Our plans have changed somewhat and we wish to exit this system as soon as possible. How and where is your cargo stored? We'll need to estimate loading time before we can decide to accept it."

"You are correct on my specifications, sir," Aidan says. "I have the cargo in standard containers in a small warehouse space just off the docks near your ship. Your terms for payment are what? And, if I may ask, the reason for your sudden departure? You do all look rather as if you could use a bit of sleep."

Aidan, appearing quite calm, sips his wine thoughtfully, and watches Vasilii and Saro carefully.

Vasilii smiles. "Nothing untoward I assure you. We wish to get to Fonnein to have some upgrades to our ship added. Since we are under time–specific contract to our partners to deliver cargo, it behooves us to be as expeditious as possible.

"Please be aware that our accommodations won’t be luxurious. Middle class passage is all we can offer at best."

Aidan smiles back. "Excellent then, as my client is a believer in a timely delivery. Middle passage is quite fine; I have only the usual equipage. Here’s the location of my cargo," he hands Vasilii an access card and an address. "I presume you can arrange the appropriate cargo handling. May I move into the ship post haste? Please note, I will be carrying the usual weapons for self-defense."

Saro raises an eyebrow at Aidan’s declaration. "Mr. Silver, while I appreciate the desire to keep close at hand the tools to keep oneself safe — especially as of late — I hope that you will understand our reluctance to have armed passengers aboard our ship. We have a very nice, secure safe where we store such items during travel, for the convenience and safety of our passengers and crew." The tight set of Saro’s eyes belies the sheepish smile he gives Aidan.

"Come now, Doctor, are you telling me that the crew keeps all of their weapons in a safe? Certainly, if that’s the case then I’ll certainly follow that. But I rather imagine that personal side arms are permissible? I'd be happier keeping anything larger than that properly stored in any case." Aidan is jocular, but serious looking.

"I can’t speak for all the crewmembers, but I know that I keep all my weapons in the armory," Vasilii says. "Please, sir, it is a small point. Certainly you understand the issue of safety and security. If you need the weapons you'll be able to access them easily enough."

"Well, certainly then, if everyone keeps their small arms in the armory then I shall as well. Hmm, I hope that my dueling saber and target rifle will fit."

The Doc nods in satisfaction. "Thank you, Mr. Silver. I appreciate your compliance. It’s not that I don’t trust you." Saro shrugs and grins, "Well OK, maybe I don’t trust you. But it’s nothing against you personally. Perhaps you feel comfortable inviting totally unknown, death-wielding folks into your home, but I’m a wee bit uncomfortable about doing so."

"And as Vasilii said, our own weapons are usually packed away when we’re aboard. I don’t wish to insult you or make your trip uncomfortable for you, but I also hope you can understand our position."

Vasilii looks over the information given him by Aidan. "This looks easy enough. If you’re agreeable, I’ll start the loading process immediately."

"I’ll checkout and return to the ship with my equipment. See you shortly Vasilii, and a pleasure doing business with you."

Vasilii smiles and holds out his hand. "Nice to meet you as well, sir. I hope that your trip with us will be uneventful, and look forward to seeing you onboard."​


----------



## Shadowdancer

While the others are attending the breakfast meeting, Martha, Vargas, Swann, and Ian remain aboard the _Bray Keaven_ to begin preparations for departure from Sentry.

-----​ 
After the negotiation with Aidan Silver, Vasilii, Saro, and Kevon return to the _Bray Keaven_ and start working as well.

Vasilii arranges for Aidan’s cargo to be loaded, then turns to selecting the rest of the load. Contacting the shipping companies, he arranges to transport 15 dtons of carbon and 7 dtons of bulk plastic to Fonnein.

Finding the rest of the cargoes to be unsuitable in some way, Vasilii turns to the speculative market. He places a bid on a shipment of aluminum. He also bids on a shipment of tools, assuming that he can find a market for them somewhere.

-----​ 
Musing over the offer from Mr. Seirl, Vasilii opens the comm and asks the crews’ opinion about it. "I find it a little strange that this cargo is a priority and yet the contact feels content to let it sit out near the jump radius. Since I don’t know if the cargo has been through any customs/security checks, I’d be leery of accepting it."

Something about the whole situation screams "set-up" to Swann. He tells Vasilii, "This sounds too good to be true, so it probably is. I vote against taking this cargo."

Martha responds, "I wouldn’t be surprised if this were a set–up to try and take the ship. With the war going on to rimward, pirates are getting bolder every year. Vasilii, I don’t think we should take this one — call it a gut feeling."

The rest of the crew also votes no on taking the cargo.

-----​ 
For the rest of the crew, the morning passes pretty quickly with preparations for lifting off. Kevon is involved with preflight. Vargas is occupied with prepping the ship, with Rusti’s help as required for those hard–to–reach places. Martha is green–lighting the various engine systems after running the necessary diagnostic routines. Swann preps the life–support system, then runs a check on the computer systems.

-----​ 
By late morning, the cargo starts arriving, and Aidan Silver shows up for his berth. Ian greets him outside the ship.

"Good day, Mr. Silver." Ian says, extending his right hand. "I am Ian McConnell, security officer. Welcome aboard." Ian’s big grin crinkles the scarred skin around his missing ear. He studies the man’s clothing and luggage, making note of anything unusual. "Please disclose all weapons you intend to bring aboard our ship."

"Certainly, sir, here’s my cavalry saber, my target rifle, and my pistol. Please be most careful with the first two, they are specially built for competition."

"Hmm, very nice." Ian says while admiring the weaponry. "Rest assured they will be safe. I’ll show you to your cabin."

Ian then shows Aidan where the lounge area is located and to his cabin. "I hope our accommodations are acceptable; we rarely take on passengers. If you need anything or have any questions, feel free to come to me. I’m sure we will have a chance for you to meet the rest of the crew before departure."

The tour is brief since the lounge isn’t very large, but Ian makes the most of his opportunity for small talk. The conversation doesn’t reveal much, but Ian does note a bit of an aristocratic tilt to Aidan’s phrasing and accent along with an apparent careful observation of the ship as Aidan boards.

Ian also takes Aidan’s saber, target rifle, and target pistol for storage in the ship’s locker. The rifle and pistol are of markedly fine make and quality, from one of the more exclusive suppliers for competition teams.

-----​ 
Martha double checks the security protocols, and insures that Mr. Silver is set to standard passenger access. (i.e. his room, the passenger lounge, and non–secure areas only; the rest requires crew member attendance.)

-----​ 
Shortly after Aidan arrives, cargo handlers arrive at the berth with his three dTons of electronics parts. Swann, Ian, and Aidan keep a watchful eye as the cargo handlers load the cargo into the forward cargo lock/hold. The three dTons of electronics parts come packed in standard one-dTon cargo containers. After the loading is complete, Ian escorts Aidan back upstairs to the lounge.

-----​ 
Vasilii arranges for his transport and speculative cargoes. Vasilii also contacts Hil Seirl with the crew’s answer about his one dTon of cargo. Hil Seirl, a rather pudgy man in his 40s with a brown receding hairline, is surprised at the rejection of his cargo. But he smiles after a moment and comments that he’ll have to make other arrangements, and politely asks if the _Bray Keaven_ will lifting soon. Vasilii is noncommittal, and Hil Seirl pleasantly wishes the ship a safe transit.

Vasilii’s purchase of the tools doesn’t go as well as he would hope, and he only gets the tools for KCr9 per dTon for four dTons.

Vasilii’s purchase of the 17 dTons of aluminum goes better, and he is able to get the second cargo for what he figures to be a substantial discount off the base price.

-----​ 
Kevon, Martha, and Vargas concentrate on getting the ship ready for liftoff and transit to 069-526. Since Vasilii is occupied with the cargo, Kevon works on the jump astrogation.

-----​ 
Shortly after lunch, the rest of the cargo starts arriving. Again, Ian and Swann keep a watchful eye on the cargo as it is loaded. The carbon and bulk plastics arrive first and are stored away towards the front of the cargo bay. Vasilii’s speculative purchases arrive in the mid afternoon.

-----​ 
After the cargo arrives, Vasilii settles accounts with the port for services provided.

*Cargo handling*: Cr1,290 (for 43 dTons)
*Landing rights*: Cr50
*Landing and berthing:* Cr250
*Fuel:* Cr11,000 (22 dTons)
*Total:* Cr12,590.

-----​ 
Before lift off, Saro checks the fake fuel processors and finds that nothing has been added to or removed from them.

-----​ 
Around 1800 hours, the _Bray Keaven_ lifts from Sentry Downport. The traffic is moderate, and Kevon easily follows the course dictated by Sentry Port Control to orbit. After reaching orbit, the _Bray Keaven_ heads towards the jump limit and 069-526.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Welcome Back!


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Welcome Back!



Thanks. It's good to be back.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter IX*

​*Date: 166-993*​*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, Sentry system*​ 
The _Bray Keaven_ leaves Sentry orbit at 21:48 hours and heads towards the 100–planetary diameter mark. The transit is pretty uneventful, and traffic is pretty sparse beyond Sentry orbit given the vastness of the volume.

In the starboard turret, Swann amuses himself by tracking the few vessels that fall within sensor range: a _Hullen_–class scout/courier leaving from Sentry Highport at about the same time as the _Bray Keaven_ leaves orbit; a _Gazelle_–class close escort that is making some sort of far orbit patrol; and a _Ushii_–class free trader inbound from the jump limit. He tracks the scout/courier the longest since she appears to be headed in roughly the same direction, but at a lower acceleration.

Martha keeps busy preparing systems for jump and wishing that the annual drive maintenance had been performed in Sentry, but as long as the drives are still within spec.

Aidan and Saro spend most of the time chatting in the lounge. Aidan discovers that he is essentially restricted to the lounge and his room.

Ian checks the ship’s locker and then goes to hang out in the lounge.

Vasilii checks the cargo. The cargo appears to be well loaded and secured. As far as Vasilii can tell based on a two–hour inspection, all cargoes match the manifest and there isn’t anything notable other than Aidan’s three one–dTon cargo containers appear to be full of old electronics parts, many showing definite wear or at least heavy dust. One container has parts that are all still in original boxes with dates from about 100 years ago.

On the bridge, Vargas and Kevon mostly engage in small talk for most of the transit.

-----​ 
About 30 minutes after the turn–around point (to start deceleration), Vargas (and Swann from his turret) notice a 100 dTon ship (probably the _Hullen_–class scout/courier) go sailing by at a high speed around 10 kkm from them. Vargas and Swann both think that speed is a little odd since the ship is headed outsystem on that vector and should have started decelerating for jump if it were going to jump.

A couple of minutes later, the _Bray Keaven_ receives a panicked hail. "Signal GK! Signal GK! This is _IMV Oser_ to any vessels in the area. We had an explosion in our cargo bay and our maneuver drive is out. The fire is under control, but we have two critically wounded crew. We are currently headed outsystem on a vector of . . . " The speaker gives his vector, distance, and speed, and then repeats the message.

Looking down at the plot, Kevon and Vargas determine the high–speed, 100–dTon ship that passed is the _Oser_. Kevon estimates that the _Bray Keaven_ could intercept the ship within about 45 minutes by turning around and accelerating for an intercept. There are no other ships within sensor range (a paltry 15 kkm for the _Bray Keaven_).

Kevon taps the comms. "Okay, people. The _Oser_ is heading out of the system," he announces. "I have no other ships on track, and these people need assistance. I recommend we lay in an intercept course immediately."

-----​ 
Martha chimes back. "As we are in Imperial space, we’re obligated by law to assist them if we can do so without endangering the ship or the crew. However, I recommend we go in with weapons armed and at the ready, as these guys could be pirates!"

Martha begins preparations in the event that she has to perform any emergency actions in engineering, such as pushing the older systems or instituting an emergency jump within the 100–diameter limit, should things go awry.

-----​ 
After Kevon informs the crew of the mayday, Swann starts powering up the lasers and scanning for other ships even before Martha’s prudent warning about pirates. "I’ve played this game before, but from the other side," he mumbles to himself.

-----​ 
The Doc is up and moving towards the sickbay as he tags his own comm, "I’m on my way to get sickbay ready. If you can, find out what types of injuries the crew have, and I’ll get what I’ll need prepped. Otherwise I’ll just try to be prepared for anything."

-----​ 
"You know, you’d think an explosion — or the threat of one — is standard for everybody leaving this place," Vargas says, referencing the last time the crew headed outsystem. "I’ll see what I can find out, Doc."

Vargas flips over to local GUARD frequency. "_Oser_, what is the status of your injured and the nature of their injuries?"

The former Scout then turns to Kevon. "Could you try and get a message off to the eye-en requesting assistance?"

Kevon nods to Vargas, then turns his attention to the comms on the emergency IN frequency. "To any Imperial Navy vessels with communications range: This is the free trader _Bray Keaven_. We received a Signal GK from _IMV Oser_, steady on vector 1-1-6-mark-8 out of system at 8-9-mark-4-6 kilometers per second," he says. "_Oser_ reports loss of maneuver drive, due to an explosion in their cargo section.

"_Keaven_ is pursuing the vessel to provide assistance," the reserve officer continues. "Please respond. This message will repeat."

The lieutenant commander sends the message and sets the system to repeat the message every minute.

"Okay, we’re set. I’ll monitor ImpNav frequencies as we go along."

-----​ 
Vasilii freezes while resealing the cargo containers of Aidan Silver and listens to the Signal GK on the open ship channel. He hurriedly finishes resealing the containers and makes his way to the weapons’ locker. Making sure no one is around, he collects a snub pistol and some magazines, and tucks the weapon under his jacket. Locking the container, he heads to the turret where Swann is stationed. Pitching his voice low, he informs him of his discovery with Mr. Silver’s electronic parts.

Swann is a little surprised to find Vasilii outside the turret. He begins to nod his head as he listens to Vasilii’s description of Aidan’s cargo.

"It could all be a coincidence, but we’ve had too many ‘coincidences’ lately," Swann says, also in a low voice, after checking to make sure his comm is off. "As discreetly as possible, inform Ian first, then the rest of the crew. Don’t bother Doc — if this is a real emergency, he’ll already have enough to deal with.

"Why don’t you leave me that snub pistol and the clips, and go get another for yourself and one for Ian."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Vargas deftly flips the _Bray Keaven_ and accelerates on an intercept course towards the stricken _Oser_ while Kevon attempts to contact any IN vessels within range. A few moments after the initial message, he receives a response: "_Bray Keaven_, this is _RA-133_. I’m not going to be much help (being just a modular cutter with a full cargo load), but I will relay your message to Sentry Navy. Please stand by."

-----​ 
About 10 minutes later, the _Bray Keaven_ receives a hail from _RA-133_: "_Bray Keaven_, this is _RA-133_. The _SNS Fallow’s Knife_ is getting underway shortly. They ask that you assist the _Oser_ until they arrive. ETA is two hours. _RA-133_ out."

-----​ 
Vargas contacts the _Oser _and receives a reply. "Thank the Most Benevolent One! We’ve got two critically injured crew. Mark and Koolishu were in the cargo bay when something exploded, and they’re pretty badly burned on most of their bodies and have some shrapnel wounds. Joa is dead. Eric has some minor burns on his arms but he’s OK. I think that I’m the only uninjured one since I was on the bridge. Please hurry."

-----​ 
Vasilii informs Swann of his discovery in Aidan’s cargo and distributes a snub pistol to him as well as grabs one for himself. He then heads up to the lounge to talk to Ian.

-----​ 
Ian opens a shipwide channel. "This is Ian. Swann, Vasilii, once we dock I will need your services. I plan to board the ship with Doc. I would like one of you to accomany me and the other to stand guard at the airlock. Any other suggestions?"

Ian silently wishes Darishun was still on board — nice intimidator!

-----​ 
In the lounge, Saro heads downstairs to prepare what he can in the adhoc sickbay. Aidan attempts to follow, but he is stopped by Ian who gently asks him to remain in the lounge. Ian does go to his cabin to put on his reflec and vacc suit as well as grab his gauss pistol. Vasilii follows Ian into his cabin and tells Ian of his discovery behind closed doors.

"So, Mr. Silver is transporting old electronic equipment. And this is a concern? Am I missing something here?"

Vasilii explains that if the _Oser_’s Signal GK is a ruse being used by pirates to get aboard the _Bray Keaven_, the electronics parts cargo could be a cover to get an accomplice on board who would then be in a position to help take over the _Bray Keaven_.

Both then return to the lounge to watch Aidan.

-----​ 
Martha checks her systems and runs some quick calculations. The _Bray Keaven_ will probably be just outside the 100–planetary diameter limit when she meets the _Oser_, so jumping in a hurry shouldn't be too much of a problem. Arriving at a high velocity makes Martha a little nervous, but it's better than being snagged by pirates.

-----​ 
After the status if the injured crew is relayed to Saro, he quickly gathers equipment and treatments for burns, and sets out the items he’ll need to treat internal trauma.

When he has done as much as possible to ready the sickbay, he grabs a medkit with hopefully enough supplies to stabilize the two worst crewmembers in order to ferry aboard the Keavon for more extensive treatment.

After Saro dons his vacc suit, he heads to the airlock with medkit in hand, ready to move aboard the crippled _Oser _as soon as docking is complete.

-----​ 
In the lounge, Mr. Silver becomes a little peeved when told he can’t leave to go watch from the bridge.

"Come now, Mr. McConnell. Might I return to my room for my vacc suit? I will then be happy to return to and stay in the lounge. This intercept sounds rather dangerous, though, and I’m loath to not have some minim of protection."

"Mr. Silver, by all means go don your vacc suit and return to the lounge. I would not deny you your last defense against space and it's denizens. You may keep tabs on the situation through the ship’s comm."

"Much obliged, Mr. McConnell, and please, if any assistance is needed I do have some minor facility with ship’s weaponry. And my own personal arms of course. Or, if you need something more dangerous, I am a lawyer as well."

Ian opens a channel to the bridge. "Vargas, Ian here, just wanted to remind you to initiate the anti-hijacking program before we dock. By the way, which airlock are we gonna use to dock?"

-----​ 
Martha wears her vacc suit, helmet on. She takes a few moments to retrieve her snub pistol and load it with standard rounds, then resumes her work in engineering.

-----​ 
Between calls, Kevon hops across to the port side to retrieve his laser pistol from his cabin, then returns to the bridge.

"Mr. Vargas, can we lock the bridge down entirely? I want to make sure we have a little extra time if this goes south," the commander asks as he straps himself back in and starts to check the standard deck plans for a _Hullen_-class starship. "That dorsal turret of theirs makes me a little nervous; can you keep us on their ventral until we’re ready to dock?"

"No problem, commadore. The bridge will be locked and I’ll keep us away from that turret. Now, which ’lock do we want to use? I say port because it makes it more difficult to rush the bridge, but maybe someone else has an idea worth sharing."

"Don’t promote me just yet, Mr. Vargas," Kevon quips, a wry smile on his face. "I’m not ready for the admiralty."

Flipping on the internal comms switch, Kevon adds, "We’re inbound folks; Mr. Vargas suggests going in on the port side to keep the bridge as far as possible from any incident. Thoughts, ideas?"

-----​ 
"Sounds good. I've got green lights on both M- and J-drives, and am monitoring internal security, in case we have to play with the plating again," Martha says with a smile.

-----​ 
Swann flips on his comm unit. "Port is probably the best way to go. If it is an emergency, they are closer to the sick bay. If not, the only thing in danger is Mr. Holland’s cabin."

Swann chuckles and goes back to studying the surrounding space with the turret’s targeting sensors.

-----​ 
"Fine by me," Ian replies open channel as he heads toward the port airlock. "I will be stationed at the port airlock. All crew not performing critical duties please meet me there with weapons of choice."

-----​ 
After listening to the crew’s confirmation of Emile’s suggestion, Kevon taps the comm closed. "Port side it is," he says. "I’ll keep an eye on the _Oser_ as we maneuver."

Kevon scans the _Oser_, attempting to glean everything he can out of the other vessel.

-----​ 
About 30 minutes later, the _Bray Keaven_ is closing on the _Oser_ fairly quickly. There doesn’t appear to be any external damage or atmosphere leakage, but the _Oser_ is tumbling and its drives appear to be out. The _Oser _is a 100 dTon _Hullen_–class scout/courier, and she appears to be a standard type except for the fact that she is armed with a triple combo turret (one laser of some sort, one missile launcher, and one sandcaster). Docking with the rotation may be a little tricky, but nothing beyond Vargas’ abilities.

-----​ 
As they close within 10 km of the stricken scout/courier, Vargas raises the scout/courier again: "_Bray Keaven_ to _Oser_, we’re ready to dock with you."

"Thank you, _Bray Keaven_. Please use the port airlock. The fire is out in the cargo bay, but engineering is pretty damaged."

-----​ 
Once Ian arrives at the airlock, he looks at Saro. "Well, Doc. What’cha think?"

Saro turns his head to look at Ian, an anxious expression on his face.

"I think we are going to be seeing Sentry again, sooner than we hoped. Be this a true emergency, or some kind of trick — where else can we go?"

As he speaks to Ian, Saro absent-mindedly keeps touching and re-touching his equipment and the seals on his vacc suit.

"Nothing’s every easy," he mutters to himself, sounding almost like an oft-used mantra.


----------



## Pyske

Possible spoiler:



Spoiler



You folks do seem to enjoy giving new PCs a rough go of it.  Or am I wrong that Aidan is a new PC?  He definitely has the quips for it.



 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> Possible spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You folks do seem to enjoy giving new PCs a rough go of it. Or am I wrong that Aidan is a new PC? He definitely has the quips for it.
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . . . . -- Eric





Spoiler



Yes, he is a new PC. Took forever to get him "in" the crew. He showed up at the wrong time, and we had fun role-playing our distrust of him.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter X*

​*Date: 166-993*​*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, Sentry system*​ 
The _Bray Keaven_ closes on the tumbling _Oser_. Vargas smoothly matches the scout/courier’s rotation and brings the far trader’s port airlock on a course to match with the other ship’s port airlock. He also positions the _Bray Keaven_ so that she approaches from the ventral side so that a minimal amount of the far trader is exposed to the scout/courier's triple combo turret (basically, the bridge and the underside of Kevon’s cabin).

-----​ 
During the closing, Swann carefully searches for any threats in the area and finds none.

-----​ 
Martha puts on her vacc suit, retrieves her snub pistol, and returns to engineering. She makes sure the drives (both maneuver and jump) are ready to go at a moment’s notice, and then settles into her engineering station to monitor the security cameras, grav plate controls at the ready.

-----​ 
Saro reads the makeshift sickbay and gathers his gear to treat burn wounds and internal trauma after returning to the lounge to grab his vacc suit.

-----​ 
In the lounge, Aidan puts on his reflec armor followed by his vacc suit and continues to monitor the comm.

-----​ 
Ian and Vasilii drop the discussion of Aidan’s cargo for the moment and prepare to board the stricken ship. After a bit of thought, Vasilii puts on his vacc suit and goes to join Ian, snub pistol firmly in holster. Leaving the lounge, he gives Aidan a mistrustful glance.

-----​ 
As the _Bray Keaven_ closes for docking, Kevon scans the _Oser_ best as he can with the limited sensor set. Muttering under his breath and wishing for a proper sensor suite, say from the _Jueil_–class destroyers, he ends up scanning for most of the time spent docking. The information that he is able to obtain is limited, but he can tell that there doesn’t appear to be any externally visible damage to the drives and that the power plant appears to be in a normally powered state.

-----​ 
The ships clang together and the docking tube extends slightly to mate with the airlock on the _Oser_. Swann quickly exits the starboard turret and runs to join Ian, Saro, and Vasilii.

The docking tube atmosphere light goes to green, and the quartet at the airlock sees the_ Oser’s_ airlock (both doors) open all the way. In the corridor beyond, a vacc–suited man with its helmet hanging back gestures for them to come aboard. The man appears to be in his 30s, fairly fit, and with sandy brown hair.

Ian, Swann, Saro, and Vasilii step into the _Bray Keaven’s_ airlock, close the inner door, and open the outer door. A slight smell of burnt organics and plastics permeates the air.

Ian tries to determine if the crewman has any weapons hidden on or near him. He then checks the inner airlock door and makes sure it is locked at the high security level. Turning to Saro, he says, "Doc, I’d appreciate it if you’d let Swann and I go first, just a cautionary tactic."

Glancing at Vasilii, Ian nods. "Thanks for the help, stick with Doc and cover him if needed."

Vasilii nods to Ian, and positions himself behind Saro.

"Well, Swann, you ready?," Ian asks.

"No, but let’s go anyway."

Ian will turn and start to move toward the other ship. Opening a ship-wide comm channel, he says, "Ian here, we have visual contact with one crewman. There appears to be a burnt smell to the air, hinting that the emergency may be valid."

As Ian gets closer to the crewman, he tries to read his face, looking for anything that might tell him if the situation is a real emergency or a clever trap. His gauss pistol is in its holster, but within easy reach.

Swann also tries to read the man and the situation. Swann has his snub pistol in his hand, but he stands a little behind Ian so that Ian blocks the gun from the man on the _Oser_.

Saro starts to purposefully stride across the docking tube following Ian and Swann. As he gets closer to the _Oser_ crewman he gestures with his medkit and says, "I’m Dr. Talbek. Where are your injured? Has there been any change in their conditions?"

When Saro starts forward, Vasilii nervously looks around for instruction. Finding none written on the bulkheads, the young Vilani edges forward a little to watch the others but does not leave the airlock area.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Ian steps forward into the _Oser_ and towards the vacc–suited man in his 30s who is gesturing them forward. He observes the man and notes that he seems more wary and anxious than relieved to see him (though Ian feels that he is acting relieved). The few remaining hairs on the back of Ian’s neck also get raised because he feels that the odor of burnt organics and plastics is rather fainter than there should be with an explosion.

Swann steps in behind Ian with the snub pistol drawn and hidden as much as possible. Swann feels that the man looks pretty relieved, but he also feels that there should be a heavier scent of burnt materials if there was an explosion and fire in the cargo hold. After all, the air scrubbers on the _Hullens_ aren’t that good.

As Ian and Swann close on the vacc–suited man, he backs up a little towards the corridor as he says, "Thank the Merciful Lord! Please see to Mark and Koolishu! They’re in the lounge." he gestures to his left down the hall. "I’ve got to get back to the bridge to reply to another hail." With that, he turns and goes to the bridge.

Through the open bridge iris valve, Ian and Swann see him go to the pilot’s station, press a button, and speak urgently about still needing assistance.

Looking to their right, Ian and Swann see to figures underneath silvered blankets, but can not see their faces. Both seem to be moaning. A hard–looking man in his late 20s sits in the lounge booth, clutching his arm under a blanket. His face grimaces in pain.

The man in his 20s replies to Saro in pain and distress, "I think they’re slipping. They seem to be less responsive than before, but I’m no medic. Please help them!"

Swann keys his comm unit and says very softly, "This smells like a trap. Be ready for anything."

He turns to Vasilii and says quietly, "Why don’t you stay near the air lock. Don’t let anyone on board the _Bray Keaven_ unless we bring them aboard. And keep an eye on the one up on the bridge. Be ready to shoot him if things go bad."

Vasilii stations himself just inside the scout at the airlock, trying to maintain eyesight on the person on the bridge. He jokes nervously, "Oh, I’m ready to shoot everything."

Swann turns to Dr. Saro and says, "I guess you should have a look at your patients, Doctor."

Swann then turn to Ian and says, "Help the Doc with the two under the blankets. I’ll check on the guy in the booth."

-----​ 
Saro has a funny feeling in his gut; it could be the current situation, nerves from the past few days, or just plain bad diet and lack of sleep. In any case, his first duty is to tend the sick, even in the face of adversity. Pushing his unease aside he steps over toward the figures under the blankets.

As he kneels down, he gets a hypo ready in order to sedate the two, so that they can be moved and/or tended to without causing undue distress.

With his free hand, he reaches over to pull aside one of the blankets. "Let’s see what we have here," he murmurs, half to himself.

-----​ 
Ian walks with Doc to the two men lying on the floor, not liking one bit that their backs are to the man on the bridge. He keeps glancing back and forth between the two on the floor and the man seated in the booth, looking for any sign of trouble. He also tries to note which doors are open and which are closed as they enter the area. His hand does not stray far from his holstered pistol while approaching the men.

When they reach the two on the floor, Ian stands on the port side of the lounge, opposite of the booth, with his back to the wall so he can monitor the situation. He glances back up toward the bridge to see what is happening up there.

-----​ 
On board the _Bray Keaven_, Vasilii, Martha, Vargas, Kevon, and Aidan monitor over open comms.

-----​ 
Martha continues to watch and listen. "Come on, guys, give us some feedback. What’s going on?" she mutters.

-----​ 
Vargas and Kevon are also keeping an eye out for any other ships or anything odd. Vargas doesn’t spot anything unusual. Kevon continues scanning the _Oser_, and he thinks that he briefly catches a faint echo of something, possibly debris, moving slightly away from the rear of the _Oser_ for a moment. Looking at the area a little closer, he doesn’t see the echo again, so he isn’t sure what he saw, if anything.

"Did you see that?" Kevon asks Vargas as he refocuses his scans to find the ghost image. "Something seemed to move out the back of the Oser, but I can’t find it."

"Where?," asks Vargas as he strains to look.

-----​ 
Aidan frets impatiently while listening to the open comm. He looks at the lift controls and figures that he could make a go at defeating the security mechanism if he wanted to do so. "Shouldn’t be too hard nor take too long since it’s a standard setup," he thinks.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Ian, Swann, and Saro head towards the lounge area where the figures covered by blankets (presumably Mark and Koolishu) lie and the hard–looking man in his 20s (presumably Eric) sits in the lounge booth a meter or so away.

Ian takes up position opposite the man in the booth (Eric) and glances towards the bridge. Swann moves towards Eric to examine his arm as Saro kneels to examine the first blanket–covered figure.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Vasilii boards the _Oser_ as well, moving to just inside the _Oser’s_ airlock.

-----​ 
At the same time on the _Bray Keaven_, Kevon and Vargas turn their sensors towards the ghost that Kevon saw. About the same time, they manage to tune their sensors (visual and otherwise), so that they make out the shape of what probably is a man in a vacc suit coming around the ventral side of the _Oser_ towards the _Bray Keaven’s_ belly. He probably has a maneuvering pack on and seems to be holding something half a meter by half a meter in front of him. Distance to the vacc–suited figure is about 12 meters. ETA to _Bray Keaven_ is about 10-15 seconds.

Just before Kevon and Vargas are about to shout out a warning, over the open comm they hear someone yell, "Freeze!"

-----​ 
On the _Oser_, Saro kneels down to take examine the first figure (Mark), and he finds himself staring down the muzzle of a really big looking pistol and hears the man yell, "Freeze!" A split second later, Eric pulls a snub pistol from underneath his blanket (pointing at Swann), and Koolishu raises a shotgun from underneath his blanket (pointing at Saro, Ian, and Mark).

-----​ 
Out of the corner of his eye, Ian sees the iris valve to the bridge rapidly shut.

-----​ 
Vasilii jumps at the sudden shout and then finds himself trapped in the airlock as both iris valves shut suddenly.

-----​ 
Aidan starts to fool around with the elevator controls but has an attack of conscience and tries once more to cooperate with the crew. "Lounge to bridge. I’m getting nervous up here, gentlemen. Any chance I might come out and arm myself? I’d be happy with the sword, the gun is not necessary."

-----​ 
Vargas turns to Kevon. "I say we take this guy out," gestures toward the sensor screen, "before turning the laser on the scout. Our guys are all in vacc suits, right? Put a hole in the scout. If nothing else it’ll buy time."

-----​ 
Swann quickly brings his snub pistol up, pointing it at the head of the seated man. He disengages the safety — but does not fire. "Looks like we have a Vargr standoff here," he says aloud.

"I have to find a line of work that doesn’t involve people pointing guns at me," Swann thinks to himself.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Deck plans of the Oser and a map of people's positions when the standoff occurs can be found in this thread.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Ian draws his gauss pistol and points it toward the two men lying on the floor, resisting the urge to try and cut them in half with the weapon. With an open comm, Ian cracks a grin and says, "Only two pistols and a shotgun -- you boys can’t be serious!"

Ian tries to discern which of the two on the floor is the more dangerous, thus more likely to pull the trigger.

-----​ 
Saro stiffens in response to the firepower aimed in his direction. His face begins to flush in anger at the crew's violation of the distress call trust. He feels his fists tighten at his sides as he resists the urge to slap someone across the face, knowing that now is a bad time to make a wrong move.

-----​ 
Never taking his eyes off the seated man, Swann asks, "Why don’t you tell us what this is about?" Swann attempts to read the man in front of him.

-----​ 
Vasilii hears the shout of the man behind him, and jumps for the cover of the airlock. He spins around with his weapon drawn just in time to see the iris valve close on him. He turns to head for the trader only to see another sealed valve blocking his way.

"Oh hell," he mutters and hurriedly makes sure his vacc suit is sealed. "Bridge, I’m locked in the scouts’ airlock but the others are in an unknown combat situation on board the _Oser_."

Vasilii scans the control panel in the airlock, and starts fiddling with it to unlock and open the iris valve to the _Bray Keaven_.

-----​ 
Aidan, not hearing back from the bridge, goes to the nearest workstation and smoothly accesses the system without tripping any obvious alarms.

After entering the system, he attempts to add himself to the list of authorized crew and feels he has succeeded. Aidan heads downstairs, being casual about it rather than sneaky.

-----​ 
In port engineering, Martha hasn’t been alerted to the floater behind the ship, so she turns her attention to the security systems. She sees that Aidan attempted to enter the lift initially, but the lift refused access. She assumes that the security system is functioning, so she begins sending data feeds to the incoming rescue vessel (SNS _Fallow’s Knife_).

Over crew comms, Martha reports, "I’m sending the data feed back to the rescue vessels approaching, to be relayed back to the starport authorities. Our asses are now covered legally for dealing with these pirates."

Martha doesn’t know who might be listening to the comms, but if anyone aboard the _Oser_ is, she figures the more work the _Bray Keavan_ gives them, the more they’ll have to do, and soon they’ll run out of crewmembers to deal with everything.

Someone on the _Oser_ is attempting to jam her, but she punches through the jamming efforts (for the moment) by modulating the carrier wave.

-----​ 
"Yeah, this little ‘Radio Flyer’ is vapor," Kevon says as he quickly configures his controls to bring up the secondary gunnery controls for the port turret, gets the port laser swung around and takes aim at the floater. "It’ll take a couple of seconds to focus on him, but I only need to get within . . . a few . . . meters . . . of him . . . "

Kevon fires off a snap shot just before the floater is about to pass out of the arc of fire. Viewscreens show a flash of light as the floater and his cargo are vaporized. "Reach out and touch someone," he muses, a mischievous grin growing slowly on his sturdy features.

There seems to be a bit more of a flash than Kevon and Vargas would think, so they believe that the floater may have had an explosive of some sort.

-----​ 
On the _Oser_, the tension stretches for a moment. Ian figures that the shotgun holder is more dangerous (both to Ian and Saro as well as his apparent comrade) and trains his gauss pistol on the man (Koolishu). Swann and Eric stare at each other across their respective snub pistols. Saro freezes and stares down the barrel of the magnum autopistol.

After a moment, the man holding the magnum autopistol on Saro ("Mark") laughs and replies to Ian’s comment. "Two pistols and a shotgun at this range are more than enough if we wanted to kill you. But, I’m a businessman, not a pirate. All I want is one of the cubes. We know that you still have two onboard. Tell your crew to bring one of the cubes to the airlock, and we’ll let you go after it’s safely onboard and we’re away."

Now that the initial shock has passed, Ian and Saro can see that Mark is a rather pudgy–looking fellow in his 40s with a brown receding hairline who definitely looks more like an accountant — if not a businessman — than a pirate. Of course, he is still holding the magnum autopistol in a rock–steady grip in Saro’s face.

-----​ 
When "Mark" mentions the cubes, Swann’s knees almost buckle from relief. But he maintains his aim on "Eric."

When "Mark" finishes speaking, Swann starts laughing. A big, hearty, gut-shaking laugh. Tears come to his eyes. After he stops laughing, Swann says to "Mark" (without turning his head to face him), "You want the cubes? You concocted this elaborate charade just to get one of the cubes? I ought to shoot you just on general principles. What were you thinking?

"If you know we have the cubes, they you probably know a little bit about us, enough to know that if you had just approached us directly yet discreetly, we could have come to an agreement with a lot less trouble and danger involved for everyone.

"I’m a reasonable man. I’m willing to accommodate your request. But it’s not my decision to make. I need to confer with the rest of the crew. Excuse me."

At this point, Swann checks to see if his comm is open, then tells the crew aboard the _Bray Keaven_ what is going on.

-----​ 
At the mention of the cubes, Saro’s face darkens some more. When Swann finishes saying his piece, Saro cannot hold himself back any longer.

"The FECKING cubes?! You violate the sanctity of a Signal GK call for that?! You fecking pull weapons on us for them?!" Saro rages at the _Oser’s_ crew before he turns towards his fellow crewmembers. "Didn’t I say we should just fecking space those fecking cubes?! Why doesn’t anyone listen to me? I tell you what, that fecking ship is going to be laid bare so we don’t have any more fecking surprises, if I have to tear out every fecking bolt and rivet myself!!"

He finds himself standing, his muscles clenched tight, his whole body quivering in a combination of rage, fear, exhaustion, and indignation.

-----​ 
Ian tries to calm the Doc a bit — and in the process, move him back away from the pistol toting "non–pirate." "Alright Doc, I understand your concerns," Ian says as he tries to place his free hand on Saro’s shoulder and guide him away from the pirates. "We have yet to have an opportunity to deal with the issue. Let’s keep focused on the situation at hand."

Ian keeps his eyes on the shotgun guy (Koolishu) and the "non-pirate" (Mark), with the gauss pistol still trained on Mr. Shotgun.

-----​ 
Vasilii listens to Saro’s tirade over the comm channel as he continues to try to get the outside airlock iris open. Just for a second, he’s glad that there's a locked door between him and the Doc.

"Maybe we can trade the cube for information about exactly what they are and/or do?" He listens to whatever he can hear over the open channel while he continues to work.

-----​ 
Martha clears her throat. "Gentlemen, could this man be the one that tried to use our ship to smuggle contraband by secreting it aboard without our knowledge? Our data feed is being sent to the authorities right now, and I’d love for them to hear his confession."

The young engineer prays silently to St. Elvis as she hopes to salvage something for the crew from this bizarre situation that "Mark" has forced upon the _Bray Keavan_.

-----​ 
Grimly satisfied with the success of his shot, Kevon turns the port turret to where it will do the most harm to the _Oser_. He takes careful aim at the scout’s forward section, as close to the bridge as possible.

His thumb hovers over the trigger, ready to let loose the first volley, when he hears Swann’s proposal. Quickly pulling back, Kevon turns and asks Vargas, "What cubes?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

Yeah! We've reached 7,000+ views.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XI*
​*Date: 166-993*​*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and the Oser, Sentry system*​ 
On the bridge of the _Bray Keaven_, Kevon swings the port turret around to target the forward port side of the_ Oser_. He is about to fire a blast from the pulse laser when he pauses in response to the negotiations onboard the _Oser_.

-----​ 
In port engineering, Martha continues to send the data feeds from the _Bray Keaven_ and the open comms towards the rescue vessel. The _Oser_ has apparently dropped the jamming attempts.

-----​ 
Aidan descends in the lift to find an empty corridor (the iris valve to the bridge is shut). Finding no one, he saunters towards the ship’s locker. The iris valves along the way obligingly open for him. As he gets to the port airlock, he finds the inner door shut. Aidan then retrieves his cutlass from the ship’s locker.

-----​ 
In the _Oser’s_ port airlock, Vasilii attempts to bugger the outer iris valve open somehow. Though lacking tools and any electronics expertise, he initially feels like he is making progress. Unfortunately, his next attempt seems to short out the controls for the outer door lock. At least, that is what he is assumes from the tiny wisps of smoke rising from the controls.

-----​ 
Onboard the _Oser_, Saro stands up indignantly, sputtering at almost everyone. Slowly, and still smiling a little, "Mark" stands up followed by Koolishu. Mark steps slightly to the side to be out of the line of fire of Koolishu. Everyone still has their guns trained on their opposing number.

Then, Koolishu swears. "Dammit! Buris says that Erica is gone! Frecking . . . "

Mark cuts him off with an icy command, "Cool it! Remember business. Erica knew the odds."

Continuing to Swann, Mark asks, "Well? Do we have a deal? Better decide soon before Koolishu loses it."

-----​ 
Ian tries to gauge Mark’s truthfulness. He isn’t sure one way or the other. "And who is this Erica person?" he wonders. Anyway, Ian moves Saro a little back and away.

-----​ 
Aidan casually strides towards the airlock attached to the _Oser_. Once there, he attempts to open it (hacking as necessary) with the intent of poking his nose in to see if he can help out the _Bray Keaven’s_ crew.

-----​ 
Martha continues to monitor the comm channels, piping the information back, and doing what she can to protect the integrity of the signal. In passing, she mentions over the comms: "Gentlemen, their use of our ship to smuggle goods is probably a High Crime. All of this conversation is being fed directly to the authorities. I recommend we not negotiate with these people, unless our lives depend on it. We are not smugglers, and they’ve already admitted they placed these goods on our ship without us knowing. We can turn over the contraband they placed on us when the proper authorities get here, along with these smugglers."

-----​ 
Kevon frowns and furrows his brow, then seems to make a decision. "I have a shot, folks," the lieutenant commander says over the comms as a way of warning them to brace for impact. "I’m taking it."

-----​ 
Hearing Kevon’s statement about "a shot," it takes Vasilii a brief moment to realize that "the shot" is meant for the _Oser_, and the turret is very close to his position on it.

As he puts his faceplate against the window closest to the turret, the Vilani merchant yells, "Kevon! Wait! We’re over . . . "

He sees the turret pivoting to bear on the _Oser_, the laser emitter quickly gaining in brilliance from the pre-ignition. The laser’s committed.

" . . . here," he finishes in a muted tone.

Performing the universally accepted response in such situations, Vasilii dives out of the laser’s way as best he can onto the seats on the opposite side of the airlock. He hooks an arm through the nearest seat harness and holds on for dear life in the probable event that one of the airlock bulkheads will get breached, resulting in explosive decompression.

-----​ 
Thinking quickly, Swann says aloud, "Roger that. We’ll wait here for your delivery." He smiles at "Eric" as he says this, hoping the gunman will think the cube is on its way.

-----​ 
Ian utters a curse/prayer (depends on the point of view) under his breath, widens his stance, leans against the wall, and grabs any handhold he can find with his free hand in preparation for the blast. His gauss pistol is still trained on Koolishu.


----------



## Shadowdancer

On the bridge of the _Bray Keaven_, Kevon — his Naval habits taking over — announces his intention to fire, and fires the port pulse laser into the forward port side of the _Oser_.

-----​ 
In the _Oser’s_ airlock, the laser’s impact and backlash buckle the forward bulkhead and send several spall whizzing around the airlock. One catches Vasilii hard in the midsection. The vacc suit slows, but does not stop the spall from entering the hapless merchant. On the bright side, as far as Vasilii can tell through his pain, the airlock’s integrity appears to be still holding.

Still clinging to his handhold, Vasilii loudly proclaims "Bag!" (a Vilani expression for excrement) and looks down at his midsection to check out his injury.

-----​ 
Just before the shot, Aidan goes to _Bray Keaven’s_ airlock, opens it, and steps inside. He closes the inner iris valve and then prepares to open the outer iris valve when Kevon makes his announcement. Hearing the warning, Aidan manages to brace himself before the shot hits. Shaken, but unhurt, he shudders to think what would have happened if he were in the short boarding tube between the ships.

-----​ 
Onboard the _Oser_, Koolishu and Mark see Ian shifting his weight and grab a handhold. Mark is about to shout a warning when the _Oser_ shudders from the point–blank blast. Ian then fires a burst at Koolishu. The four–round burst strikes Koolishu in the head and sprays bloody gray matter behind him. Koolishu’s body falls lifeless.

-----​ 
When he hears the warning, Swann activates the magnetic boots in his vacc suit and is about to fire at Eric when Eric manages to fire first. However, Eric sees Ian moving about the same time, and confusedly fires his snub pistol about halfway in between Swann and Ian. Luckily, the shot just strikes the far wall.

Swann fires on Eric. His first shot catches Eric in the right shoulder, and Eric starts to slump as the round takes effect.

-----​ 
Though distracted slightly, Mark manages to get off a shot at Ian. The shot strikes the ex–Marine in his right leg.

Shifting targets, Ian fires a second burst at Mark. This burst hits Mark’s chest but the flak jacket keeps him alive (barely). Mark staggers and is pretty wobbly, but remains standing.

-----​ 
Swann fires a second shot at Eric. The shot strikes Eric in the side this time. Eric finishes slumping onto the floor, knocked out by the tranq rounds.

-----​ 
Still sputtering indignation, Saro misses the warning about the laser shot. After the first exchange of fire, Saro shrinks back and stares in shock at the sudden descent into violence.

-----​ 
Back onboard the _Bray Keaven_, Vargas just sort of stares at Kevon, amazed at his apparent disregard for the safety of the _Bray Keaven_ crew onboard the _Oser_.

-----​ 
The _Bray Keaven_ shudders as it takes a return laser blast from the _Oser’s_ triple combo turret. The shot strikes the underside of Kevon’s cabin.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Martha is continuing to pipe communications towards the rescue vessel coming from Sentry. Under her breath, she mutters, "Will we ever be able to go back to Sentry after this?"

The engineer lets the signal continue on its own as she runs a quick diagnostic to assess damage to the ship and begin to establish damage control.

-----​ 
Aidan cranks up his magnetic boots and, shaking off the scare he just got, opens the outer airlock to see what’s left of the boarding tube. Meanwhile, he also keys his comm. "Broadsides? When our boarding parties are over there? You fellows on the bridge quite alright?"

-----​ 
Swann crouches down, to hopefully present a smaller target, and fires twice at Mark, since he’s still standing.

-----​ 
"Frell! I’m hit!" Ian swears as he drops to one knee, grabbing his wounded leg with his right hand (the one not holding the pistol.) He keeps his weapon pointed toward Mark. "DROP YOUR WEAPON!" Ian shouts.

-----​ 
Saro stands stunned for a minute, his tirade halted in mid-syllable. Seeing that some more gunplay might be coming, he dives for the closest cover.

-----​ 
"Next time I’ll try to be more specific when I suggest you shoot someone!" Vargas says. "I think their engineering would have been a better choice!"

"Don’t you think if I could have targeted their engineering section, I would have?" Kevon replies calmly as he sets the sights on the weapons turret. "I would have had to shoot through the docking tube to get there."

Tapping the comm switch on, the commander orders, "Someone give me a sitrep over there, and take out their gunner while you’re at it."

Vargas looks sheepish for a moment. He toggles a few inconsequential controls in front of him, trying to look busy. "Uh, Kevon . . . never mind. Good shot."


----------



## Shadowdancer

In the _Oser_'s lounge, Ian yells at Mark to drop his weapon while Swann fires at Mark with his snub pistol. The round hits but in spite of his wounds, or perhaps because of them, Mark appears to be unaffected because he fires his hand cannon again at Ian. The slug hits the crouching Marine in the right arm. Fortunately, the round strikes at an angle and is deflected by the vacc suit, only resulting in a slight bruise.

Infuriated, Ian fires a burst at Mark in reply. Because of the pain, Ian misses.

Swann fires a second round at Mark. Again, the tranq round doesn’t seem to have any effect.

Ian fires a second burst at Mark. This burst also misses.

Unarmed, Saro wisely dives for cover.

"Who is this guy? Rasputin?" Swann thinks to himself as he fires again at Mark.

"Son of a . . . !" Ian fires off a few choice words then again aims his pistol at the stubborn non-pirate.

-----​ 
In the _Oser_’s airlock, Vasilii spies cameras next to the controls for the inner iris valve, outer iris valve, and the iris valve to what should be the air raft berth. Reasoning that his previous attempts to open the inner valve may have shorted out the inner iris valve camera, he decides to shoot the outer iris valve camera first. The shot strikes home and the camera lens appears to be destroyed.

-----​ 
In the _Bray Keaven’s_ port airlock, Aidan shakes off his scare, activates his magnetic boots, and tries to open the outer iris valve. The iris valve refuses to open because there appears to be a vacuum on the other side. Aidan sets the controls to evacuate the air from the airlock so that he can open the outer iris valve.

-----​ 
In port engineering, Martha continues her transmission feed to the rescue vessel approaching from Sentry. She decides against including anything down the feed about the cubes, and she does get a faint and garbled return signal that is promptly lost: "_Bray_ **** This **** SNS _Fallow’s Knife_. We receive **** ****. Understand pirate ******. Hang on, we’re *** the ****. ETA ****"

-----​ 
The _Oser_ fires again, this time, at the underside of the bridge area. The _Bray Keaven_ shudders as the hit strikes home. Martha’s communications suddenly go dead, and her damage control display lights up in the bridge area. She immediately begins working to diagnose and correct the problems, attempting to apply some damage control to the _Bray Keaven_’s systems as the ship continues to lurch through combat.

Kevon gets the _Bray Keaven_’s turret swung around towards the port side of Oser’s engineering section and fires. The shot hits and the _Oser_ shudders again.

Over his suit comm, Vasilii again calls for Kevon to stop firing on the _Oser_.

"I’ll hold for the moment, Mr. Kugiikishshi, but someone better take out their damned gunner, or else I’m going to protect the ship with every means at my disposal," Kevon warns as he takes careful aim at the _Oser_’s engineering section.

-----​ 
Swann fires a third tranq round at Mark. Again, the round hits. This time, the tranq round takes effect, and Mark’s eyes roll up into the back of his head. Fortunately for Mark, Ian is moving a little slower than he usually does, and Ian manages to avoid shooting Mark again as he slumps to the floor, bleeding profusely.

Ian, Swann, and Saro stare at the carnage and pant for a while. Saro gets up and prepares to cross the lounge to retrieve the shotgun.

-----​ 
Vasilii fires at the vidcam on the controls leading to air raft bay. The shot destroys the vidcam.

-----​ 
In the _Bray Keaven_’s airlock, the air has finally been evacuated, and Aidan opens the outer iris valve. The boarding tube’s lower half has pretty much been destroyed. While most of the tube remains, quite a bit of it has been melted or warped.

-----​ 
Martha starts looking at the damage control display. Making repairs will take some time.

-----​ 
On the bridge, Kevon realizes he heard Vasilii’s complaint over the suit comms, but not the bridge comm. Time stretches, and the_ Oser_ doesn’t fire, so Kevon holds his fire, too.

-----​ 
Swann and Ian keep their weapons trained on Eric and the bleeding Mark while Saro retrieves Koolishu’s shotgun. After about 25 seconds, the overhead speaker announces in a strained and panicked voice, "Please tell your ship that we surrender! They aren’t answering! We surrender!"


----------



## Shadowdancer

Vasilii sounds lost in thought as he speaks over the suit comm, holding his hand on the wound in his side to keep pressure on it, looking around the airlock for something else to try. "Thank you, Mister Holland, greatly appreciated. Nice shooting."

He looks at the bulkhead inside the airlock that was damaged from Kevon’s first shot, considers the possibility of trying to break through it.

"Very . . . nice . . . shooting. . . . OK, consider yourself encouraged to keep that laser trained on ’em just in case. We’ll get a sitrep for you in a minute. Vasilii out."

He starts pushing and pulling on the spots that look the worse for wear along the bulkhead, keeping an eye open for any small holes that look like there might be light shining through from the other side.

-----​ 
The voice on the speaker brings Swann's focus back to the situation. He retrieves Eric’s and Mark’s weapons, patting them down for hidden weapons. At the same time, he says to Saro, "Doc, looks like you will need that medical kit of yours after all. Why don’t you take a look at Ian first, then check on our two sleeping friends?"

Ian grimaces with pain. "Thanks, it only hurts when I miss." He chuckles a bit. Looking to Saro, "Well, Doc, wat’cha think? Can ya save the leg? If not, then I’ll have to ask you for a second opinion, heh, heh." Ian tries to crack a joke through the pain (and not a very good one, either.)

Swann opens his comm unit. "_Keaven_, this is Swann. Hold your fire for now. The _Oser_ is surrendering. We’re in pretty good shape. Ian was shot, but it doesn’t appear to be too bad. Doc is going to patch him up. And Vasilii, I believe, is trapped in the air lock. We’re going to try to get him out now. Swann out."

-----​ 
"Understood, Mr. Hellenic," Kevon answers over the suit comms. "Tell them that I will blow their engines to smithereens if I so much as see that turret of theirs move a millimeter."

-----​ 
Vasilii cuts in. "How about telling them to rotate their turret and point their weapons away from our ship? A gesture of good faith and all that." He keys his comm off and continues working on the bulkhead.

-----​ 
Swann leaves the two handguns with Saro and Ian, and takes the shotgun. He holsters his snub pistol and walks over to the iris valve leading to the _Oser_’s bridge. Ian repositions himself so he can watch Swann walk toward the bridge, keeping his gauss pistol ready if needed.

Over the ship’s comm unit, Swann attempts to talk to the man on the bridge. "Whoever you are, open the inner door of your air lock and let our comrade out. Then open the iris valve to the bridge and come out slowly. Keep both of your hands on top of your head. If I see a weapon, or you make any sudden moves, I will shoot you."

Swann then stands back from the iris valve a little way — where he can see the airlock and see into the bridge once the valve is opened — and aims the shotgun at the valve.

-----​ 
While waiting Swann comms Vasilii. "Vasilii, how are you doing in there? Are you injured?"

Vasilii pauses for a moment, keys his comm. "Y’know, I’m starting to see some real possibilities for this air lock. Some chintz curtains, some new light fixtures, maybe a fresh coat of paint in a pastel . . . perhaps a painting in modern Vargr expressionism as the focal point of the entire ensemble. A friendly and inviting first impression that could boisterously say ‘welcome’ to parties coming on board, just before the residents open fire. Yeah, definitely feeling the Feng Shui in here."

"Hang on, we’re trying to get you out as fast as we can."

"Not a problem. Deal with what you’ve got in there first. Vasilii out." He continues pushing and pulling on the damaged bulkhead.

"Vasilii must have taken a blow to the head," Swann thinks. "Or he’s going crazy from being trapped in there alone."

-----​ 
Martha continues to focus her attentions to damage control, giving only passing thought to the strange comments she hears over the comms.

-----​ 
Saro moves quickly and professionally as he examines Ian’s wounds.

"Well, nothing life threatening fortunately, but you ain’t going to be dancing at my next performance of Highland jigs, that’s for sure."

As he dips into his kit he continues, "I’m going to stop the bleeding and bandage you up here. but I’ll have to give you better treatment back aboard the _Keaven_. Try not to flex your leg too much, you’ll aggravate the wound and start bleeding again."

"Thanks, Doc. Your next brew is on me, and I’ll even applaud at your next performance!" Ian says gratefully with a wry grin.

"Well, let me take a look at fools," Saro spits out. He gives Koolishu’s body a quick glance but realizing the man is far past his abilities to help, he kneels down next to the two unconscious "pirates" and checks on their condition, trying to determine how long they might be out.


----------



## Shadowdancer

I was hoping that, over time, I would eventually catch up to the "current" action in our PBeM game. But after almost a year of doing this story hour, we're still a year behind the game action.


----------



## Pyske

Well, I guess I would be willing to read a few more updates each week.  But only to help you out, of course!


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I would be willing to read a few more updates each week. But only to help you out, of course!



Thanks, but I wouldn't want to put you to any more trouble.   

Seriously, I only have time to do updates on the weekend because the only computer I have access to is at work. But if Santa brings me a home computer for Christmas, I might be able to increase my output.


----------



## vutpakdi

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> I was hoping that, over time, I would eventually catch up to the "current" action in our PBeM game. But after almost a year of doing this story hour, we're still a year behind the game action.




Well, I suppose that I could help out by slowing the rate of the current action in the PBeM.

Hmmm....

Nahhhh.    

Ron


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XII*
​*Date: 166-993*​*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and the Oser, Sentry system*​ 
Swann heads over to the _Oser_’s bridge area while talking to whoever is on the bridge. After a moment, the iris valve leading to the bridge opens to reveal the sandy–haired, vacc–suited man who originally waved them onboard. He has his hands on his head. A snub pistol lies just inside the airlock where the man presumably threw it. A little wild eyed and with a slight tremor, the man speaks:

"I can’t open the iris valve leading to the port airlock. I don’t know if your ship’s first shot shorted it out or what happened. I’ve unlocked all iris valves though. Please, just let us go."

Saro heads over to look at Ian. Unfortunately, since Ian is in his vacc suit, the only way that he can really examine or treat Ian is to either cut away the vacc suit or have Ian remove the suit. He stops the bleeding as best he can, then heads to Eric and Mark who are still tranqed out. Eric is in fine shape (though unconscious). Mark is still bleeding significantly, and Saro stabilizes him. It’s hard to tell how long the two non-pirates will be out. Probably a few more minutes at least.

Meanwhile, Ian gathers the magnum pistol and snub pistol in the lounge and puts them on his belt. Keeping an eye on Swann and the man from the bridge as much as he can, Ian stands up with his gauss pistol ready in case Swann needs backup.

Swann pats down the sandy–haired, vacc–suited man. He doesn’t find another weapon. The man seems to be pretty compliant at the moment, and cooperates with Swann’s instructions.

Speaking into his suit comm, Ian says. "Ian here. Looks like the man on the bridge is surrendering to Swann."

-----​ 
"Understood, Mr. McConnell," Kevon replies. "Standing by with their engineering section targeted."

On the _Bray Keaven_'s bridge, Vargas and Kevon keep a watchful eye on the _Oser_’s turret. The turret is still bearing on the _Keaven_, but Vargas notes that the turret seems to be powered down.

-----​ 
In port engineering, Martha continues to diagnose the comm system damage. The damage looks pretty extensive though she may be able to jury-rig a repair to enable some very short-range communications. She will need to do an EVA to get to the damaged area though.

Martha comms the others. "Comms are down on the ship. I can jury rig something, but that entails me going outside for a little EVA work. Sounds like it’s clear on suit comms, but if it isn’t, somebody better tell me."

Martha starts to gather the necessary tools and materials to make the repairs.

-----​ 
After he finishes his search for weapons, Swann tells the man from the bridge, "Lay down on the floor and keep your arms spread away from your body. Ian, keep your gun pointed at his head, and shoot him if he moves."

Swann approaches the iris valve to the bridge with shotgun raised. He enters the bridge, checking carefully first to see if anyone else is on the bridge waiting to jump him. Seeing no one on the bridge, he opens his suit comm unit and says, "This is Swann. The _Oser_’s bridge is clear. I’m going to power down their turret."

Swann picks up the discarded snub pistol and sticks it in his belt. He then goes to the gunnery controls, turns the turret away from the Keaven and powers it down. Checking the airlock controls, Swann finds that the inner iris valve for the port airlock does appear to be malfunctioning -- it doesn’t show up as operational at all.

He radios Vasilii: "Vasilii, this is Swann. I’m going to attempt to bypass the airlock’s inner door controls. Stand by."

-----​ 
"Copy that, Swann," Vasilli replies. "You might have a time of it, though; controls on this side look a little damaged. If you can’t do anything with that iris, there’s the other iris in here that I believe opens to an air raft bay, maybe you can open that one from the bridge?"

-----​ 
Aidan comms the bridge and Martha on suit comms and gets no response. So, he heads over to the outside iris valve of the _Oser_ and raps on the iris valve. Inside, Vasilii hears someone knocking on the iris valve.

Vasilii stops working on the bulkhead the second he hears someone tapping on the airlock iris. "Martha or Vargas! Hot damn! I'm out of here!," he says to himself, now hopeful at his change of prospects. He keys his mike, about to thank Vargas or Martha for responding so quickly, when Aidan’s voice comes over the suit comm.

"Aidan Silver to Vasilii. Come in Vasilii. The weather’s fine out here and if you evacuate the airlock you can come back this way."

For a brief moment, Vailii’s face is frozen in mid-thought. "What the frell else can go wrong today?" he thinks to himself. He draws a long breath and sighs to calm himself down as he steps over to the controls to the outer iris valve, then speaks in a pleasant but somewhat loud conversational tone (that he hopes the others will pick up on): "Mr. Silver, may I ask what you're doing on the outside of the _Oser_’s airlock, rather than safely remaining in the designated passenger area on the _Bray Keaven_?"

Aidan replies, "What ho, just looking for a spot of adventure. Besides, thought you chaps might need a bit of help with this piracy thing the _Oser_ is trying to run. Anyway, shall I come aboard?"

"He CAN’T be serious," Vasilii thinks in disbelief of the bravado. "Alright, if he wants to play nice, I’ll play nice," he concludes.

In his best "legalese," and in the most pleasant tone he can muster, Vasilii says, "Mister Silver, while I would like to extend the heartfelt appreciation of the entire crew of the _Bray Keaven_ for your noble and selfless effort, there is a certain *legal* context that should be considered here. Specifically, when you purchased passage aboard our ship, *you,* the party of the first part, entered into a legally binding contract with the party of the second part, the _Bray Keaven_’s crew, on behalf of the party of the third part, your employer, to deliver you and your cargo to the appointed destination as detailed in your passage purchase, in exactly the same, or better, condition as when you and your cargo were first placed aboard our ship, at which time, we, the _Bray Keaven_’s crew, assumed full liability for the welfare of you and your cargo until delivery to, and subsequent offloading at, the appointed destination starport.

"Now, being fully and wholly liable for your welfare under the terms of your passage agreement, *we* would be legally and ethically remiss in our responsibility for you if we were to knowingly allow you to come aboard a vessel known to be occupied by armed aggressors, in this case pirates. And, if any subsequent injuries were to befall you while aboard such a vessel, we would be leaving ourselves, meaning the crew of the _Bray Keaven_, vulnerable to a financially devastating lawsuit, or lawsuits, filed either by you, if you survived, or at the least by your employer, on the basis of breaching the agreement of your safe passage, to say nothing of compensation for all financial damages relating to your untimely demise, if deceased, or, in the event you are only injured, your absence from work due to any period of recuperation and possible rehabilitation, as necessary. And all of this, of course, is in addition to the obligatory punitive damages."

-----​ 
Listening from the bridge, Vargas quips, "Gee, I sure hope Vasilii took extra air with him."

"Son of a . . . , " Kevon breathes as he focuses in on the comms between Vasilii and the ship’s passenger — only because his eyes starts to automatically glaze over at the sound of legalese. "That Silver character’s at the damned airlock. Did we lose security protocols in the fight?"

-----​ 
"So you see, Mister Silver," Vasilii continues, "the fact that you purchased passage on our ship legally *obligates* us to actively *prevent* you from coming aboard the _Oser_ at this time, and regrettably, we must continue to do so until such time as the _Oser_ has been deemed ‘secure’ in it’s entirety."

Vasilii pauses for a brief second. "Is there anything else I can help you with today, sir?"

Aidan, nonplussed by the stream of legalese, replies, "My good sir, I’m quite impressed. I had not realized that anyone of else of the legal persuasion was on shipboard. And I look forward to discussing this with you in the future. In the meanwhile, please be informed that, according to Imperial statute IM3419.25, paragraph 34, that the crews of ships facing piratical activity are specifically exempted from liability, both individually and generally.

Aidan pauses for a moment to let that sink in, then proceeds. "Therefore sir, it seemed in my best interest to attempt to protect the crew myself in order that we might return to the legal relationship you mentioned earlier and carry me on to my destination safely. Besides, I do rather hate sitting around doing nothing."

Then, slightly embarrassed and in a less stern voice, says, "Errr, have I mentioned that your computers need a security upgrade? I rather think I can do some work in that area that would be beneficial to your carrying me on to my destination safely."

The briskness returns to his voice. "Meanwhile, standing by to render assistance!"

-----​ 
Checking his sidearm, Kevon unbuckles himself and heads off the bridge with an, "I’ll be right back, as soon as I put Silver back in his place." The lieutenant commander heads down to the airlock.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Exiting the bridge and moving to the port airlock controls, Swann tries an old double–interrupted–cycle trick. The trick works, and the iris valve reveals Vasilii conversing with Aidan in legalese. Swann briefly considers shutting the iris valve again.

-----​ 
Outside the _Oser_’s airlock in the "barely there" boarding tube, Aidan stands on the boarding tube’s severely damaged walkway (magnetic boots clamped), waiting for Vasilii to evacuate the airlock and trading banter with Vasilii and the rest of the crew.

-----​ 
Kevon, upon realizing that Aidan is actually off the lounge deck, leaves the bridge carrying his laser pistol. He meets Martha (in her vacc suit) headed to the starboard airlock towing a grav pallet with thruster pack, tools, and parts. The engineer looks distracted as if already trying to visualize the damage and a jury–rigged repair.

Kevon proceeds to the port airlock. The inner iris valve is closed. Using the vidplate, Kevon sees that the outer iris valve is open and that Aidan is waiting outside the _Oser_’s airlock. Aidan’s cutlass is in its sheath at his belt.

-----​ 
Swann looks in the airlock and shakes his head slightly, then says, "There's nothing sadder than two men debating who has the larger . . . tort knowledge."

Vasilii, still holding his hand to his injured side as he’s talking with Aidan, sees the iris open, and like a rat deserting a sinking ship, he quickly scrambles out of the airlock, leans against the bulkhead opposite Swann, and switches off his suit mike. "Hey, I was trying to be polite about it. I figured the legal angle would be the hardest to argue with, who knew that out of the *trillions* of people who travel through space every day in the Imperium, *we* would end up with the *one* vigilante lawyer."

"Vasilii, you might want to have Doc take a look at any injuries you sustained," Swann says.

Vasilii takes his hand away from his injury for a moment to look at it. "Hurts like a bugger, but I’m more worried about the suit at the moment. I think I’m gonna have to find another one over here before I can go back to the _Keaven_."

Into his suit comm, Swann says, "Keaven, this is Swann. As far as we can tell, the _Oser_ is secure. We have three prisoners. Ian and Vasilii are injured, but nothing that appears to be life-threatening. Two of the prisoners are also injured, one fairly seriously. Doc is working on them now. I guess we’ll sit tight until the authorities arrive.

"Mister Silver," he continues. "I understand you are outside the _Oser_’s airlock. If you can hear me, let me first thank you for your concern for our well-being and willingness to help during our recent crisis. But since the situation is now in hand, I suggest you return to the _Bray Keaven_. If you still feel the need to do something, and since you are already suited up, you might see about helping our engineer, Martha, repair any damage the ship received during our recent tete-a-tete. Swann out."

Vasilii says, "I wouldn't leave him *alone* with her, not until we know a little more about him. I’m still not certain he isn’t working for the pirates."

"Damn Swann, you tryin’ to get Mr. Silver Killed? Lately, Martha’s been jumpier than a golthedape on a hot slther roof!" Ian says with a half grin. He limps closer to the sandy–haired man lying on the deck but stays well out of his reach.

-----​ 
Kevon keys his comms following Swann’s message and adds, "Mr. Silver, step back into the airlock now, and prepare to surrender your weapon. You have 30 seconds, sir."

-----​ 
Aidan says, "Hand over my weapon? But sir, there are dangerous pirates on the other side of that door. Besides, I have some details on those cubes they seemed to be interested in, and I’d like to make sure my interests are properly taken care of. You’ll note that I’m not threatening anyone, but am rather fond of my cutlass. Now sir, shall we chat about this after the current crisis is resolved?"

-----​ 
Swann turns from the airlock and heads back toward the lounge, thinking to himself. "That Aidan’s a piece of work. Sneaky AND a lawyer. Two reasons I won’t regret having to space him during jump if necessary.

"And waiting for the authorities to arrive after an altercation — that’s a new one. This is going to take some getting used to."

Vasilii follows Swann back toward the lounge area where Saro is working on the two injured pirates. Recognizing one of the men, Vasilii taps Swann and Saro on the shoulder, then nod in Mark’s direction as he says sarcastically, "Well, well. Gentlemen, say hello to Hil Seirl, or whatever his real name is. You remember him, don’t you? He was the *other* one who also wanted us to take his ‘urgent’ cargo to Fonnein."

As Swann starts back toward the bridge, Vasilii puts a hand on his arm to stop him for a moment, looking at the snub pistol in Swann's belt. "Saro doesn’t have a gun. Can you leave that one with him?"

"Sure, I don’t need two." Swann hands the gun to Vasilii to give to Saro.

Vasilii holsters his own gun for a moment and takes the gun from Swann. He checks the magazine to see how much ammo is in it, puts the magazine back in, then makes sure the safety is on and hands it to Saro. "Don’t leave home without it," Vasilii quips.

Swann shakes his head sadly at Vasilii and then goes to secure Eric and Mark before they wake up. He finds that they had a small pile of plastic ties hidden to the side, just ready to be used for securing people (how convenient). Swann uses them to secure the two men.

-----​ 
Vasilii starts searching the pirates and the lounge for concealed guns, blades, anything useful or incriminating. He overhears the exchange between Kevon and Aidan and, not wishing to leave the lieutenant commander by himself to face the well-honed, venom-dripping intellectual fangs of a lifeform as cunning, ruthless, and insatiably carnivorous as a lawyer, while at the same time not overlooking the possible benefits of having such an ally and therefore wishing to keep the dealings as cordial as possible, regrettingly stops his search and keys his mike to rejoin the verbal fray: "Mister Silver, what I believe Mister Holland is trying to say is that the fact that the pirates are on the other side of the door is entirely the point: They can’t get at you. Moreover, you can be *even further* on the other side of that door by returning to the _Keaven_’s passenger area on the upper deck, which at this time would be the most prudent thing for you to do.

"Additionally, as Mister Swann has already pointed out, the situation over here is rather in-hand and we do not require any further assistance, though we are immensely appreciative of the calibre of your diligence and bravery. Passengers of your merit and capabilities are indeed rare.

"And, if I may, Mister Silver, though in less tactful terms, there are more of us in the _Keaven_’s response team than there are of you, and we are quite determined to keep you from coming aboard the _Oser_, as you are a passenger aboard our ship and we are professionally obligated to keep you in the safest possible setting, regardless of legal liabilities or lack thereof.

"The fact that you also willfully breached ship’s security, to then willfully leave the passenger area and move around in non-passenger sections of our ship with a weapon, together with your continued insistence to come aboard now, is also causing no small amount of added tension among the crew, regardless of your expertise in tort knowledge.

"Thus, with that said, sir, we are *insisting* that you return to the _Keaven_’s passenger area, and that you check your weapon at the airlock."

-----​ 
Kevon is content to let Mr. Kugiikishshi spar with Mr. Silver in their native legalese.

-----​ 
Aidan replies, "Well, I can perhaps see you point of view sir. Although I trust I’ll get rather more of a hearing on this and would be obliged if I were updated on the situation on a regular basis.

"Now sir, as for the ship security, well, I merely felt it incumbent on me, knowing the sensitivity of my current mission, to discover whether this ship was indeed sufficiently secure to handle the current mission in the face of the evident interest of other parties in a certain element of your cargo. Now that I’ve explored these systems I believe I can assure you that the issues are fixable and I would be happy to work on them.

"At this point, since you seem to have the affair settled with the pirates, I’ll happily return to the ship, until we can discuss this further."

Aidan returns and cycles the airlock. To Kevon, who stands waiting there, he says, "Well sir, I see that I am indeed deemed dangerous if you need a laser pistol. Glad to have developed a reputation." He grins. "Now, I trust you’ll return this cutlass safely to the weapons locker? Shall I get started on making the necessary repairs to the ship computer security system until the crew is ready for a conference?"

"Save your banter for the courtroom, counselor," the lieutenant commander replies dryly. "Your cutlass, please."

After handing his cutlass (sheathed of course) to Kevon, Aidan strides purposely back to the lounge area. Head held high, of course. Kevon escorts him.

"Feel free to contact Ms. Smythe about aiding her with the ship’s repairs; I’ll let her make the decision to accept your aid," Kevon adds. "Please remain here until you are authorized by either me, or another member of the crew, to leave."

-----​ 
Once out of the lounge, Kevon heads for the ship’s locker to stow the cutlass, then back to the bridge.

"We do seem to meet the most interesting people on these little jaunts. Might as well get used to it, Kevon. Now, where are our naval friends?" says Vargas as he scans the console.

Kevon takes his seat and pulls up the comm system diagnostics, and taps his suit comms. "Ms. Smythe, Bridge. Do you need assistance on the comm repairs?"

-----​ 
"Actually, not at the moment," Martha replies, grunting as she maneuvers the hydrospanner into position. "I hope to have ship communications up shortly."

After a pause, she continues, "What’s this I hear about Mr. Silver breaking into our security protocols? Can you check that out? That's attempted piracy in some areas, if I recall my interstellar law training. I don’t want him near anything related to engineering or how this ship operates until we find out whose side he’s on, and if he’s cracked our protocols."

She definitely sounds more agitated as she continues. "But that’s my opinion, sir. Where is the bast. . . passenger now?" Another grunt accentuates the effort used to release a component fried in place.

-----​ 
Swann kneels down next to the sandy-haired man from the bridge — keeping out of Ian’s line of fire — and says, "Well now, I have three questions for you. The first one is easy: What is your name? The second one is also easy: Do you have any more friends on board we haven’t encountered? The third one has multiple parts, so listen closely: Who are you working for, and what do they want from us?"

The man starts to say something, but Swann interrupts.

"Now, before you answer, I think it’s only fair to warn you that my friend over there, the one pointing the gun at your head — he’ll know if you are lying. He has an innate talent for detecting lies. And he doesn’t like people who lie to us. He’s already mad about getting shot in the leg. He’s not concerned about the hole in his leg — that will heal — but he’s really upset about his vacc suit, which now also has a hole in it. It was a very expensive vacc suit, and now it’s ruined. So he’s not in the mood to listen to any lies."

Turning his head just enough so the prisoner can clearly see his missing ear, Ian cracks a big grin, crinkling the scarred skin on the side of his head. He repositions the gauss pistol slightly and loudly (and unnessessarily) clicks the safety "on" then "off," just for effect.

"So let me ask you again," Swann says as he chambers a round into the shotgun and pushes the barrel against the back of the man’s head, "What is your name? Do you have any more friends on board? Who do you work for, and what do they want from us?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

vutpakdi said:
			
		

> Well, I suppose that I could help out by slowing the rate of the current action in the PBeM.



Now don't go doing anything drastic, Ron.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Aidan broadcasts on his suit comm: "Lady and gentlemen, after you’ve locked down the crew of the _Oser_, you may to check the inspection numbers of those cubes. You can do that under blacklight. I’d be happy to show you the Imperial Warrant certifying the contents of the cubes.

Aidan then sits down at a computer terminal and, for as long as he has access start putting in some better safeguards against hackers such as himself. "Naturally," he thinks, "some backdoors might sneak in."

-----​ 
Aidan’s reference to the cubes makes Vasilii pause in his searching. "Well now, that’s the second times he’s mentioned those cubes. He has some ‘details’ about the cubes, along with knowing about them in the first place, then gets insistent on ‘protecting his interests,’ " Vasilii thinks to himself. "More than enough for me," he decides.

Over his suit comm, Vasilii says, "Emile, Vasilii. My friend, I think it’s time to do what we should have done in the first place. Go get those mystery boxes and keep them somewhere where you can keep an eye on them until the naval ship gets here, we’re ending this mess tonight."

From the background Saro mutters loudly, "Space them. Didn’t I say to space them? I must not have, nobody seems to have heard it."

Vasilii continues. "And if you see Aidan Silver in your travels, shoot him on sight. No talk, just shoot. Then shut down all computer access from everywhere but the bridge.

"Martha, I think for now we should forget the repairs — let’s just batten down the hatches until they get here. Besides, Aidan Silver did something to bypass the ship’s security, and for all we know he did something to the computer. Could you have a look and see if you can find out what he did and if it did any permanent damage? And then do what you can to keep him locked out of it until the Navy gets here?"

-----​ 
With an exasperated gasp, Martha replies, "Vasilii, with all due respect, you do your job and I’ll do mine."

-----​ 
Vasilii mutes his suit mike as she continues and turns to Saro. "There goes the neighborhood. What have I done?" he muses.

-----​ 
"If that bastard broke into security, it’d probably be an easy matter for you or Kevon to investigate," Martha says. "If I don’t get these comms online, who knows what the Impies will do when they come upon us and no one answers their hails."

-----​ 
Vasilii turns his mike back on, contemplating that last remark. "Hmm. Yeah, that is a good point. Ummm," he says, looking around to mentally assess the situation. Then he looks toward the _Oser_’s bridge and continues. "I’m pretty sure one of Kevon’s shots landed in the _Oser_’s avionics. Swann and Ian are interrogating one of the _Oser_’s crew that was up there. As soon as I can get in there, I’ll have a look at what’s working and what isn’t. If the comms over here are still up, I’ll send the Imperials an update and let them know the _Keaven_’s comms are out."

-----​ 
Martha is still not appeased. "You want Silver held? Go to the ship’s locker and get my gun. There’s a clip of tranq rounds. Shoot him with it until he passes out. I don’t care what he says — if you find out he violated our security protocols, he’s either in league with the pirates, or he’s a loose cannon. Either of them is going to get him spaced if he screws with my ship, do you copy?!?! Now, let me get back to my job, here! Thank you!"

With that, Martha cuts off her connection to the general comm link, but keeps a private channel open to Kevon on the bridge, just in case of emergencies. "Now, maybe I can get some work done," she thinks.

-----​ 
The lieutenant commander chuckles, adding quietly, "Remind me to stay on your good side," as he starts to pore through the security logs for Mr. Silver’s hacking attempts.

"Mr. Kugiikishshi, I’ll look into the logs and evaluate the system security as best I can to free Ms. Smythe up to her more important duties," he says.

-----​ 
Hearing Martha click off her comm before he can say anything, Vasilii’s taken aback for a moment by the abruptness. Then he looks at Saro. "My! The Empress has spoken. I was about to tell her," he adds, "that she’s the one person I would not presume to argue with, but I guess that’s her loss.

"Alright, I’m gonna see if I can track down another vacc suit before I take this one off. When I get out of this one, can you have a look at this?" he asks, pointing to the shrapnel in his side.


----------



## Shadowdancer

With the barrel of a shotgun pressing into the back of his head, the sandy–haired fellow from the _Oser_’s bridge seems to be a little nervous, and his eyes dart from Swann’s face to Ian’s gauss pistol.

"Uh, uh uh, my name is G.. G... Guderin Ibrihim. No, there isn’t anyone else onboard. I... I... I... don’t know who we’re working for. Mark did all the talking. Mark just said that they’d pay us KCr300 for a cube."

Both Swann and Ian feel that he is telling the truth. But they keep questioning him just to be sure.

-----​ 
As Saro continues to try to stabilize the heavily wounded man, he listens to Swann and Ian attempt to interrogate the other man. After a few moments, Saro rummages in his medkit, pauses for a moment, then turns back to his patient and begins to talk in a cold, clinical tone loud enough to be heard by everyone present in the room.

"Hmmm. I forgot I had that in there. Have you ever heard of Randoxyvil, Mr. Hellinic? It is a most interesting medical drug."

Swann looks confused at the Doc’s non sequitur and starts to interrupt him. "Doc, that’s great, but is this really . . . " He trails off as the Doc raises his voice slightly and keeps talking over him.

"Randoxyvil is generally used in cases of extreme clotting of the blood vessels. Too much clotting can lead to restriction of the blood vessels and possibly a stoppage of blood delivery. Randoxyvil counteracts the clotting agents, breaks up existing clots and allows for a normal bloodflow."

Without looking up from his patient, Saro continues. "Less well known is that when administered the drug leaves the patient in a very suggestible state for several hours."

Saro pauses to let that sink in for a minute before he continues. "There is one unfortunate side effect. When mistakenly administered to a patient who is not suffering from blood clots, the drug actually causes excessive bleeding, usually from the body’s main orifices: the rectum, mouth, and eyes. In some rare cases it actually causes the body to ‘weep’ blood through the pores of the skin itself. I’ve read that although not a terminal condition, it is distressingly painful, and can persist for several days.

"A very interesting little drug, don’t you think? Capable of both such relief and such discomfort. I keep discovering many such yin-yang parallels in my travels." Saro falls silent and continues to examine his patient.

Guderin’s eyes go a little wild as Saro talks about the drug, but he doesn’t say anything else.

Finally Ian says with a look of disgust, "Swann, go ahead and tie this one up as well. My trigger finger’s getting’ too itchy and his twitchin’ is making me nervous," although Ian shows no outward sign of being nervous.

Swann ties up Guderin. Then he says, "OK, Guderin. You and your friends — well, _one_ of your friends — are going to live. Now, which cabin is Mark’s?"

Swann leaves Ian, Saro, and Vasilii to guard the prisoners while he starts searching the rest of the ship to make sure there is no one else aboard. He then starts a thorough search of all cabins, starting with Mark’s. He keeps a suit comm channel open to Ian and keeps up a running commentary of where he’s at and what he finds, just in case he encounters anyone or anything dangerous.

-----​ 
Vasilii finishes his searches of the three other pirates. He finds a few credit chits (Cr479), a gold and silver ring, a couple of folding polymer knives, and a small plastic flimsy with "Nadine, 3829-3893-1183" written on it. The plastic flimsy was in Eric’s pocket. The ring was on Mark’s finger. It’s a pretty simple ring, more akin to a wedding band than anything else. Vasilii estimates the value at Cr800 or so. On the inside of the ring, the words, "Rachel, Orchid, Tea, Crepes" are inscribed. Vasilii replaces the ring on Mark’s finger. He also copies down the writing from the plastic flimsy before replacing it in Eric’s pocket.

-----​ 
Saro has Mark stabilized for the moment. He is very severely injured, though, and may still die. Saro suspects that the man may last another few hours if he doesn’t have access to a real sickbay/autodoc. There’s just so much that Saro can do.

-----​ 
On the _Bray Keaven_’s bridge, Vargas hits the scanners in order to see if he can spot the SNS _Fallow’s Knife_. He doesn’t spot the inbound naval ship yet.

-----​ 
Outside the _Bray Keaven_, Martha swears as she inspects the damage to the comm system. After about 30 minutes of work, she is able to jury rig a bypass system that should hold pretty well for a while. Most of the external antenna and systems will need to be replaced, and she can't guarantee that the system will hold for long. Range is probably limited to about half of the undamaged system.

When she’s done, she re-opens her comm suit channels. "General comm systems are now back online. Before you get too excited, folks, it’s only got about half the range it would normally, and won’t hold for long, particularly with an atmospheric re–entry. But she’ll do until we can get her to a starport where I can make some real repairs. So, now I guess it’s time to start on the hull."

-----​ 
Vargas makes another go at trying to spot the inbound SNS _Fallow’s Knife_. Taking his time this time, he manages to pick up the inbound ship at the outer reaches of the _Bray Keaven_’s sensors capabilities. Looks like the ship is coming in fast and decelerating hard. ETA should be about 35 minutes.

-----​ 
Once Guderin is tied up, Ian strips off his vacc suit so that Saro can bandage his leg. Ian then inspects his vacc suit. It appears the suit’s auto–seal feature has patched up the penetration holes (front and back) fairly well. Just in case, Ian asks Guderin for a patch kit. Following Guderin’s directions, Ian finds a patch kit in the ship’s locker and proceeds to patch his suit. The patches don’t quite match the suit’s color, so the patches are slightly visible.

Ian will then open a comm channel directly to the _Bray Keaven_’s bridge. "Ian here, I trust your security problem has been dealt with? Has Mr. Silver been secured?"

-----​ 
Vasilii also removes his vacc suit so Saro can bandage his wounds. He also patches his vacc suit. Afterward, Vasilii then goes to the _Oser_’s bridge to check on the systems. It appears that sensors are out, and the drive is damaged, but otherwise the ship is in decent shape. Accessing the computer database, there don’t appear to be any missing crewmembers.

-----​ 
Swann searches the four passenger cabins, starting with Mark’s cabin while keeping a running commentary on the interesting items.

In Mark’s cabin, he finds a fairly high–end portacomp, a collection of five ID kits/cards with various names (including Hil Seirl), KCr23 in credit chits of varying denominations, and about 20 vid discs for serial romances (with titles such as "Passion in Jump Space" and "The Loves of Meng Dong").

Swann takes the portacomp so he can study the contents later. He takes the fake IDs to give to the authorities when they arrive. He opens his vacc suit and places the credit chits in the pockets of the jump suit he is wearing underneath. "That should start to cover the costs of the repairs to the _Keaven_," he tells Ian.

In what probably is Koolishu’s and the floater’s (who got blasted by Kevon) stateroom, Swann finds a truly interesting collection of, ahem, "toys," a combat shotgun, and 200 rounds for the shotgun. After chuckling over the "toys," Swann takes the shotgun and ammo.

The other two cabins yield mostly personal effects including some shirts in incredibly poor taste (subject matter in Guderin’s cabin, clashing colors in Eric’s cabin). Swann leaves things as is in these two cabins.

Returning to the lounge with his booty from the search, Swann sits down with the portacomp and begins trying to access any files/data bases it contains in the time he is waiting for the authorities. If he can gain access, he plans to download and save the files onto a storage device, and place it with the credit chits inside his clothing.

_-----_​ 
Onboard the _Bray Keaven_, Kevon has a look at the security logs, trying to figure out how Aidan was able to move about the ship freely. It takes him about 15 minutes, but Kevon finally figures out that Aidan added himself to the crew roster. Kevon removes Aidan from the crew roster, but he isn't able to figure out how Aidan got onto the crew roster in the first place.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, in the passenger lounge, Aidan starts planning how to modify the anti-hijack entry procedures to make it more difficult to do what he did initially. He gets halfway through planning before he finds himself locked out of the system again.

Over his suit comm, Aidan says, "Well gents, I see you’ve removed me from access. Given the rather scurrilous remarks about my parentage, I do think I should hold off on adding myself back in. Although this will prevent me from upgrading the anti-hijack routines and other security matters. On the other hand, I’d be happy to do some sleuthing in the _Oser_’s computer."

-----​ 
"MISTER SILVER . . . , " Martha starts, anger rushing into her voice. She pauses for a moment, audibly calming herself. After a deep breath, she continues. "Mister Silver, you are not a member of this crew. Please do not act like one. Your money doesn’t give you that right, and you’ve yet to produce anything that justifies your right to do what you have already done, not even considering what you have just stated you are going to do. I’d hate to take this issue into legal actions, which would tie up your cargo for weeks until the matters are resolved. I’m sure your customers would not appreciate that, either."

-----​ 
Ian slowly shakes his head and mutters to himself, "Guess that answers my question."

-----​ 
Aidan replies. "Errrm, Martha, my apologies, I intended no harm to your ship. To all of the crew, please pardon my transgressions as the habit of someone who has operated on his own for too long. I am now withdrawing my connection to the computer and returning to my room to catch up on a bit of reading. If I may be of any service on the computers, which do need a few updates, or on your legal issues, on which I am an expert, please contact me. Note, I am anxious to show you the information I have on the cubes, but shall retire from the current incident unless needed."

-----​ 
About 30 minutes after Martha started the repairs — and as she is about to start patching the hull — the bridge finally hears a hail on the emergency frequency. "_Bray Keaven_ and _Oser_, please report status. This is SNS _Fallow’s Knife_, Lieutenant Phillips commanding. Cease all hostilities and reply, or we will assume that you are both hostile pirates. Power down all weapons immediately. ETA to boarding, 25 minutes."

Kevon casually taps the comm switch and responds automatically, "_Fallow’s Knife, Bray Keaven_. They ambushed us as we attempted to provide assistance, and we responded according to Section 617 of Imperial Code. Our main comms are out, but we have a temporary fix in place. The _Oser_ has been secured. I’m powering down our turrets.

"Will you be docking with the _Oser_’s or our starboard airlock?"

-----​ 
Martha listens to the comm chatter and the incoming signal from the SNS _Fallow’s Knife_ as she continues to evaluate the damage done to the hull, and makes whatever repairs might be necessary to successfully make the jump to its next destination.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Vasilii, alone on the _Oser’_s bridge, takes a moment amid the quiet hum of the workstations and apparent calm on the ship to close his eyes and reflect on the situation and how it’s developed, mostly recalling the chatter over the suit comms.

_Mark: "But I’m a business man, not a pirate. All I want is one of the cubes. We know that you still have two onboard. Tell your crew to bring one of the cubes to the airlock, and we’ll let you go after it's safely onboard and we’re away."_

"Hmm, they knew we still had them," Vasilii thinks to himself, "probably courtesy of our blonde-haired friend. Damn, what was I thinking, bringing her aboard?"

_Aidan: "I had not realized that anyone else of the legal persuasion was on shipboard. . . . In the meanwhile, please be informed that, according to Imperial statute IM3419.25 paragraph 34 that the crews of ships facing piratical activity are specifically exempted from liability, both individually and generally, . . . "_

"What were the odds," Vasilii muses, "that he would happen to know that much about Imperial law?" He sighs in mild resignation.

_Aidan: "Lady and gentlemen, after you’ve locked down the crew of the _Oser_, you may want to check the inspection numbers of those cubes. You can do that under blacklight. I’d be happy to show you the Imperial Warrant certifying the contents of the cubes. . . . "_

" ‘The Imperial Warrant’?" Vasilii wonders to himself, opening his eyes and sitting upright. "No. Oh, no, no, no," he mutters under his breath, calmly shaking his head in exasperation as he mentally adds up the sum of Aidan’s actions up to this point.

He gets up, heads out the iris from the bridge and turns to speak to Ian, but stops himself as he looks at Guderin. He looks back at Ian and holds up a finger to suggest "hold on a minute," then turns and heads further into the lounge area.

-----​ 
Ian gives Vasilii a questioning look, raises one eyebrow and watches him enter the lounge area, heading to where Swann and Saro are. He then drags Guderin to join the rest of the pirates and heads over to where the others are meeting.

-----​ 
Vasilii sees Swann opening the portacomp to start accessing it and puts up a hand to suggest he hold on for a minute. "Wait. That could be considered evidence tampering."

Swann looks at him with a mischievous smile on his face. "No, it's evidence _copying_."

Vasilii then gestures to Saro to come join them for a private chat. Once they’re all together, he gestures for everyone to turn their comm mikes off, and then speaks in a low voice: "Guys, I just remembered the good mister Silver saying something in passing about having an ‘Imperial Warrant’ pertaining to those mystery boxes we’ve got stashed away. Color me rambunctious on this, but it would seem to me that the only folks who would have Imperial Warrants would be Imperial law enforcement officers. You don’t think there’s a chance he could be one, do you? I mean, annoying as he is, he does seem to know a good bit about Imperial law, so it would fit, especially if he could produce a badge along with that warrant.

"In either case, the thought also occurred to me that everyone else on the _Keaven_ currently has their hands full, which leaves no one to keep an eye on him. After thinking about it, I think I’d rather have him over here where he can’t get at anyone else on our ship or at the computer. Or at those boxes."

Swann makes sure his suit comm is turned off, then says in a low voice, "I don’t think Silver is an Imperial law enforcement officer. I think he’s just an Imperial pain in the ass. I say let Kevon and Vargas baby-sit him — we’ve got enough to worry about over here as it is.

"If he were going to pull a badge, he would have done it already. I think we should just wait until after the authorities arrive and take care of the _Oser_ and her crew. Then we can find out what Mr. Silver knows or thinks he knows about the boxes. If we need to, we can always space him in jump _with_ the boxes," he says with a laugh.

-----​ 
"Kevon," says Vargas on the bridge, "you think we ought to turn around and head back to Sentry for repairs, or shake the dust off of our boots and never come back? I mean, who knows how many potential enemies are back there, right?"

"For you folks, maybe," Kevon replies with a smile. "I’ll just hop on the next INS out of Sentry if I need to. But if the ship can manage through jump space in her condition, I say we continue on — even if it means putting up with Mr. Silver for a week."

"I’m going back to check and see that Silver makes it to his room. OK?" The former Scout gets up and, one hand resting on his holstered auto pistol, leaves the bridge.

"Don’t let him talk you to death," the lieutenant commander calls out as he continues to monitor the comms.

-----​ 
Saro thinks for a moment on Vasilii’s and Swann’s comments.

"I think I have to agree with Mr. Hellinic on this one. It may be best to stay put for the moment. As much as I would like to get this man into the sickbay and for somebody to go sit with Mr. Silver, it seems all too much like the old Missionaries and Cannibals problem — and I never was any good at those problems.

"Help should be here soon, I think I can keep my patient hanging on that long and hopefully those aboard the Keavon can deal with the Aidan Problem. We definitely need to have a heart-to-heart with Mr. Silver when this is resolved, though.

"What do you think, Ian?"

"I agree. Let’s sit tight here and ride this out. I would like to think that Kevon and Vargas are talented enough to keep Mr. Silver reined in until the cavalry arrives. I, too, am curious how he knows so much about the boxes, and the fact that we even have them."

Saro keeps is voice low as he says, "Do we want to continue with my Randoxyvil ploy? I figure we’ve got one shot to try to get some info out of our friend in there before our help arrives. I’ve got an idea if you want to follow my lead. But if we don’t get anywhere, our bluff will be called. As much as I hope these vermin get spaced, I cannot allow myself to be party to any medical malfeasance."

Ian, with his voice lowered as well, says, "I don't think we’ll get any more info outta that piece of space trash," glancing at Guderin lying on the floor. "I think he was telling the truth about not knowing much. Never hurts to try, though," Ian ends with a grin.

Then a concerned look crosses his face, "By the way. What are we gonna tell the Imps when they arrive? If they find out that the pirates were after some contraband hidden on our ship — might not bode too well for us, ya think?"


----------



## Pyske

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> "Wait. That could be considered evidence tampering."
> 
> Swann looks at him with a mischievous smile on his face. "No, it's evidence _copying_."






More people should read this story hour.  Let us plan our mighty crusade to win the hearts and minds of our fellow story hour readers.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Pyske said:
			
		

> More people should read this story hour.  Let us plan our mighty crusade to win the hearts and minds of our fellow story hour readers.




No Way! I prefer our little exclusive club


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> More people should read this story hour.



I agree. 



			
				Pyske said:
			
		

> Let us plan our mighty crusade to win the hearts and minds of our fellow story hour readers.



What do you have in mind?


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> No Way! I prefer our little exclusive club



Dissenter in the ranks! Off with his (broccli) head!


----------



## vutpakdi

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> 
> What do you have in mind?




Someone not connected with the story (which rules out you, me, and Flynn), could publicize the story on the Citizens of the Imperium boards.  Usually helps to have someone else toot your horn for you.    

Of course, some motion picture studios have tried that with "quotes" from fake reviewers and have gotten burned.    

Ron


----------



## Burocrate

<Decloaking>

Habitual-Lurker, Burocrate, at your service, I visit the COTI boards daily and would be happy to drum-up some eyeballs for your excellent story hour.  It would be the least I could do considering how much I have enjoyed reading about this crew and their adventures.


----------



## Pyske

So, does that mean no blood of infidels?


----------



## Shadowdancer

[cornholio mode]"The streets will run with the blood of the nonbelievers."[/cornholio mode]


----------



## Shadowdancer

Burocrate said:
			
		

> <Decloaking>
> 
> Habitual-Lurker, Burocrate, at your service, I visit the COTI boards daily and would be happy to drum-up some eyeballs for your excellent story hour. It would be the least I could do considering how much I have enjoyed reading about this crew and their adventures.



Thanks, and glad you are enjoying the story hour.


----------



## Burocrate

The blood of infidels is an integral part of the holiday tradition around here.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XIII*
​*Date: 166-993*​*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and the Oser, Sentry system*​
Outside the _Bray Keaven_, Martha continues patching the hull underneath the bridge. After she is finished (probably in another 30 minutes or so), the _Bray Keaven_ should be patched well enough to make a jump or enter an atmosphere though the patch isn't a permanent one at this point.​ 
-----​ 
On board the _Oser_, Swann starts to inspect the portacomp. Unfortunately, he doesn’t have a data storage device on him. So he erases one of the romance vid disks in order to store any information he may find and want to copy. While setting up the portacomp, he notices it has an external attachment of some sort, possibly an antenna. He knows portacomps normally come with a built–in, short–range antenna for wireless networks. If this attachment is an antenna, it is something else entirely.

The portacomp has a security system installed, but getting through the system isn’t a problem for Swann. He pokes around a bit and discovers an application that displays a long pair of characters, each followed by a distance in meters and a heading. The distance and heading are near identical and correspond roughly to the starboard smuggling hold aboard the _Bray Keaven_. Swann shuts down the application and then proceeds to copy anything that looks like it might be interesting to the romance vid disk for later inspection.

Vasilii watches over Swann’s shoulder as he works the portacomp, out of curiosity as much as to be a witness to corroborate that no changes were made to the portacomp, should it be legally necessary. After noticing the unknown antenna attached to the portacomp, Vasilii says in a low voice, "Is there something in this thing’s operating system that describes, or at least lists, all the peripherals that are plugged into it?"

"Next on my to–do list." Swann checks the OS for a list of peripherals, and anything else that might indicate what the antenna-looking attachment is.

Ian and Saro continue discussing trying to drug Guderin for information. At this point, Eric wakes up and starts trying to squirm around until Ian kicks him.

On board the _Bray Keaven_, Vargas leaves the bridge to go check on Aidan. He finds Mr. Silver calmly reading a copy of "Imperial Law Review: Diaspora Sector" on his bunk with an annoyingly innocent look on his face.

Seeing the look on Silver's face, Vargas breaks into a big goofy grin as if to say "Yeah, I got your number and I’m not going to let it bother me."

-----​ 
On the bridge, Kevon communicates with the SNS _Fallow’s Knife_. He is still getting an audio–only signal through the patched communications link. "Thank you, _Bray Keaven_, for powering down your weapons. What is your status?"

Kevon relays the current status including that the prisoners are secured, though one is in need of medical attention.

"We’re glad to hear that you’re still in control of your vessel. Our ship’s boat will dock with the _Oser_’s rear airlock. Be aware that our Marines will be lethally armed. When we are in the airlock, we will announce that the Marines are onboard. At that point, we expect your people to lay down their weapons and step away from them. The _Fallow’s Knife_ will take up a guard position until our boarding party has secured the _Oser_. Lieutenant Darlow, my XO, will be commanding the boarding party. Docking ETA 20 minutes."

"Understood. _Bray Ke_aven out," the lieutenant commander answers, immediately switching to internal comms and relaying the CO’s instructions. "Stay sharp and keep your ear out for their arrival. Don’t give them a reason to be concerned. Concerned Marines are shooting Marines."

Using passive sensors only, Kevon notes that the SNS _Fallow’s Knife_ is a _Timberhawk-_class patrol cruiser displacing 400 dTons. A _Timberhawk_ typically carries 13 Navy personnel and eight Marines.

_-----_

"Kevon, this is Martha. Hull under the bridge is repaired enough for a jump, but I haven’t checked out the damage to the hull outside your cabin. Do we have enough time for me to at least check it out? Or should I start coming inside?"

-----​ 
"Stay out there, Ms. Smythe. I’ll advise them that we have a crewmember on an EVA," Kevon responds.

Vargas returns to the bridge and the pilot's seat. To no one in particular he says, in a light, conversational tone, "I think our passenger is a smart ass." He flips a few switches and looks at any readouts. "I like that in a person. Normally."

-----​ 
After downloading the contents of the portacomp, Swann considers Ian’s earlier comment about the pirates being after contraband aboard the _Bray Keaven_. Swann looks at Guderin lying on the floor, considering. After Eric wakes up — and receives a kick from Ian — Swann rubs a hand across his face and says in a low voice, "Maybe they don’t have to know what these guys were after, at least not right away."

Swann sets down the portacomp, and drags both Eric and Guderin back near the portal leading from the lounge to the rear cargo compartment so they will be the first people encountered by the Sentry Marines.

Then Swann kneels down and says to the two men, "OK, the Sentry Marines are going to be here in a few minutes to take you into custody. We’re going to let you live, and let them sort this out. But if you cause any trouble before they arrive, there’s still time for us to shoot you and make it look like you tried to escape.

"Since the mastermind of your little caper is unconscious, and on the verge of dying, my suggestion to you two is to keep your mouths shut and don’t say anything to anyone until you get back to Sentry and have the opportunity to talk to a lawyer. That would be the smart thing to do — you wouldn’t want to talk yourselves into more trouble, or make matters worse for yourselves by saying something stupid. And I also suggest you use your quiet time to pray that your patron doesn’t regain consciousness, so you have someone to pin everything on — someone who won’t be able to dispute your stories."

Swann then places the portacomp, the fake IDs, the two shotguns, and the ammo on the booth tabletop in the lounge. He says to the others, "Better add all of the handguns and other weapons we confiscated from them to the pile."

He then asks, "Ian, what are relations like between the Sentry Marines and the Imperial Marines? Any hard feelings or resentments that you know of? I thought at first it would be best if you were our ‘faceman,’ since you speak their language. But if these guys have a problem with their Imperial counterparts, maybe you should stay in the background and not show them your medals."

As Ian adds the confiscated weapons in his possession to Swann’s pile, he replies, "Hmm, good point, Swann."

Ian can’t recall anything specific about dealing with Sentry Marines, but he does know that it’s usually a question of attitude when dealing with planetary Marine forces. Be decent and professional, assume that they’re well trained — even if they aren’t — things go pretty smoothly — usually. Treat them like yokels who don’t know what they are doing — even if it’s true — then they tend to get pissed off.

As Ian finishes answering his questions, Swann suddenly looks at Saro. "Excuse me, Ian," he says. "I just thought of something."

Swann walks over to Saro and leans close to speak softly, directly into the doctor’s ear. Ian also leans in close so he can hear. "Doc, have you got something you can give our two friends to knock them out? I’m not asking you to do anything that would hurt them, just put them under for a good, long time, so they won’t cause any problems when the Marines arrive."

"I like that idea," Ian says. "Let’s put ’em to sleep."

Glancing disdainfully over at the bound captives, Saro replies bitterly, "In my experience a sharp tap on the temple with a nice, heavy rifle butt usually does the trick."

After a pause, he continues, "Let me see what I have in my little bag of tricks."

Saro rummages through his medkit looking for something that will put the men out for about an hour.

Vasilii approaches Swann and Ian with a concerned look on his face. Still in a low voice, he says, "Swann, at some point these guys have to say something about those boxes — it’s the entire reason they came out here in the first place. If they do say something about the boxes, and we don’t, that’s going to look bad for us.

"On top of that, Aidan Silver also knows about those boxes, and I’ll be damned if I’m going to leave the door open for him to blackmail us later, which means that if we are going to say something, we gotta say it first before any of them do.

"Besides, I’m kinda liking the idea of Mr. Silver sitting in the hot seat, having to explain how he knows about the boxes without being part of the _Oser_ crew."

Swann says in a low voice, "Yes, the _Oser’_s crew probably will say something about the boxes eventually. But if they are unconscious when the Marines arrive, they can’t say anything now. We don’t want the Marines asking questions and searching our ship for ‘mystery boxes,’ or forcing us to go back to Sentry so this can all be sorted out. And we don’t want them asking Mr. Silver any questions about these boxes, either. While his actions during the attack were bothersome, and a little curious, I don’t think he was working with the _Oser_."

"I agree with Swann on this," Ian says. "Let’s not mention the actions of our troublesome guest to the authorities. Besides, I’m looking forward to a long conversation with Mr. Silver during jump," Ian adds with a half grin.

Vasilii nods as he listens to Swann and Ian with a look, at first, somewhere between exasperation and mental exhaustion, and then slowly turning into one of acceptance: "Hmm. Yeah, I suppose I owe Martha at least that much to avoid going back to Sentry," he says, then shrugs and adds, "Hades, I owe the whole crew that much for bringing that damn blonde on board."

Swann looks at the Vilani merchant and says, "Vasilii, you have some legal training, so maybe you know the old lawyers adage ‘Never ask a witness a question you don’t already know the answer to.’ Well, we don’t want the Marines asking us questions about the boxes if we don’t know the answers to those questions. We don’t know what those boxes are, and Silver apparently does. We should find out from him what he knows first."

Vasilii stares blankly at Swann for a moment, almost in mild disbelief, briefly lost in a thought. "You ever think about becoming a trial lawyer? We should start our own practice: Hellenic and Kugiikishshi, Attorneys to the Stars," he adds with a chuckle. "Alright, nix the report on Aidan to the Sentry people.

"But back to the subject, I think the whole crew should have a sit-down to talk about Aidan before we talk to him. Get a plan together, that sort of thing. Frankly, I’d rather just search his stuff and his stateroom than talk to him, but we’ll iron that out later."

He pauses for a brief moment. "Then again, I could keep him talking about Imperial law somewhere while you and Ian toss his stateroom," he adds with a grin. "I get him talking about himself, that should buy you a day and a half right there."

"I think our best course of action is to let the Marines take the pirates away unconscious so they don’t say anything and cause any unnecessary delays," Swann says. "We tell the Marines what happened, leaving out the part about the _Oser_’s crew wanting the boxes, so they can file a report and let us be on our way. We jump out of here. Then we all sit down with Mr. Silver and try to get some answers."

Vasilii nods in agreement as Swann talks. "OK, sounds good. But we need to make sure Emile, Kevon, and Martha are up to speed with this. If we say anything over the radio, the Sentry people might hear us. Someone should go back to the _Keaven_ and fill them in."

"No time for that," Swann says. "Besides, our suit comms should be safe enough."

After a moment of silence, Swann continues. "I’ve been thinking about this ‘Imperial warrant’ Silver mentioned. I don’t think it’s an arrest warrant or anything like that. I’ve never seen one, but I’ve heard some talk about Imperial warrants before. They supposedly allow the bearer to bypass a lot of Imperial bureaucracy and red tape. I always figured it was just spacer static. But if they do exist, and Silver does have one, it means he’s probably some sort of Imperial agent on a special mission or assignment. An assignment that apparently has something to do with those boxes."

"Not to get off the subject," Vasilii says, "but I think we should probably tell the _Fallow’s Knife_ that we haven’t gone into the cargo bay or the engine rooms yet, just in case they find any surprises."

"I agree with that," Swann says.

-----​ 
Vasilii comms the _Bray Keaven_ to inform them of the plan, and to advise them of his intentions to radio the _Fallow’s Knife_.

"Just for consistency’s sake, Mr. Kugiikishshi, I think I should be the only one on comms with the _Fallow’s Knife_, especially considering I’m the most recently removed from active duty and still have the authority of my rank," Kevon says.

"Sounds good. You know the NavySpeak better than anyone else here, I’m just the humble but greedy merchant on this run," Vasilii replies. "And at this point, just call me Vasilii. You’ve officially been shot at with the rest of us, so I’d say you’ve earned that much, at least.

"Tell them we’ve secured the bridge, staterooms, and common area, but haven’t checked out the other sections yet. If they want, we’ll check them for any surprises, or they can have the first look, their choice."

"I’ll let them know, Mr. Kugi—err, Vasilii," the young officer says.

"Also, if they want, I should be able to bring the _Oser_ under more stable control and bring it to a standstill, again their call.

"The comm system looks to be in pretty good shape over here. I’ll start transmitting vid feeds from the _Oser_’s onboard cameras so they can have a look before they get here. That should make them happy."

"Roger that. Stand by."

Switching back to external comms, Kevon says, "_Fallow’s Knife_, _Bray Keaven_. Be advised that our engineer is effecting repairs on the outer hull at this time. Also, our crewmembers have not investigated the _Oser_’s engineering section or cargo bay, and we do not know what, or who, might be in there."

He also relays Vasilii’s offers to start a vid camera feed and to stabilize the _Oser_’s drift.


----------



## Shadowdancer

The next 20 minutes passes by fairly quickly for the crew. Onboard the _Oser_, Swann and Vasilii arrange their finds and the captured "non"–pirates. Saro looks in his medical bag, finds an appropriate, short–term anesthesia, and injects Eric and Guderin with the anesthesia after reassuring the briefly panicked Guderin that the hypo just contains a sedative.

Once the fellows are out, Vasilii then goes to the bridge to send the limited vid–cam feeds to the _Fallow’s Knife_.

-----​ 
"_Bray Keaven_, _Fallow’s Knife_. Thank you for the vid–camera feeds. Our ship’s boat is away and will be docking with the _Oser_’s rear lock momentarily. The boarding party will let you know when they are on board."

-----​ 
Swann looks at the portacomp a bit more trying to figure out what the antenna is. There is a peripherals list that lists "Transport Transponder Antenna." The entry indicates the manufacturer is DBU, IC, but that’s about it. Swann doesn’t recognize the name "DBU, IC."

Swann has a bad feeling about this, but doesn’t say anything at the moment.

Vasilii thinks for a moment, then looks at Swann quizzically. "Hmm. Just a guess, but they might be inventory control transponders used in manufacturing."

He leans back for a moment, looking off into space. He lets out a sigh, seeming somewhat relieved about something, but then seems to have a change of mood as he apparently has another realization as he looks back down at the portacomp. "Don’t get me wrong, I’m actually kinda glad that it’s transponders that gave them away to this bunch. But if that little antenna can pick them up — I can only imagine there's tech–13 avionics on that cruiser and launch. I’m just hoping they're not picking up the transponders, too. I guess we’ll find out soon enough."

-----​ 
Vasilii tries to recall what he knows about Imperial warrants and remembers that they do exist. In fact, he is quite sure that, since an "Imperial warrant" could cover just about anything, Aidan could have a warrant that allows him to seize not only the boxes but also the _Bray Keaven_, its crew, draft the SNS _Fallow’s Knife_ (with crew), and appoint Martha as Duchess of Sentry. On the other hand, the Imperial warrant could also just allow Aidan to walk naked through the public areas of Imperial starports without fear of official reprisal or censure.

Vasilii shudders, then shakes his head as though trying to shake the thought out of it. "There’s a visual that’s gonna keep me awake all night," he mutters to himself.

-----​ 
Outside, Martha receives Kevon’s message along with an acknowledgement from the Fallow’s Knife that she is outside and cleared to continue repairs. So, she continues patching the hull underneath the bridge enough that the jump field integrity is maintained for at least one jump and an atmospheric re–entry.

The long day is getting to her, though, and she doesn’t make as much progress as she’d like working by herself. It will take at least another 45 minutes for the patching job. She does start getting a little concerned that there is some small chance the patching job will cause some problems. She quickly runs a remote diagnostic of her patch job, taking the few minutes to rest and refocus as the computer completes its analysis.

Reviewing the data, she resumes her patching job, seeking to increase the _Bray Keaven_’s chances of successfully emerging from jumpspace both when and where they intended.

-----​ 
Up in his stateroom, Aidan continues innocently reading his Imperial Law Review.


-----​ 
Vargas returns to the bridge of the _Bray Keaven_, and he and Kevon monitor the _Fallow’s Knife’s_ guard position, the departure of its ship’s boat, and the ship’s boat’s final approach to the _Oser_’s rear airlock.

-----​ 
"_Bray Keaven_ and _Oser_, Lt. Darlow in the ship’s boat. We are now docking with the Oser. Please inform your crew that we are docking."

-----​ 
A few minutes later, "_Bray Keaven_ and _Oser_. Lt. Darlow of the boarding party. We are now in the aft airlock. Please lay down all weapons. We will be leaving the airlock momentarily."

The members of the _Bray Keaven_’s crew on board the _Oser_ all place their weapons on the deck and take a step back away from them.


About 20 seconds later, the iris valve to the cargo hold opens, and a pair of Sentry Marines in combat armor and carrying gauss carbines at ready step into the scout/courier’s lounge. They sweep the area visually — noting weapons locations and the prisoners — and then take up guard positions to either side, with carbines pointed slightly to the side, but ready.



After a moment, a man in a tailored naval vacc suit with second lieutenant bars steps through. He seems a bit old for a second lieutenant (in his early 30s), but he has an affable face. "I’m Lieutenant Darlow. So, what happened?" he asks as a medical corpsman steps through and immediately goes to Mark’s side (the injured and knocked out ringleader) to examine him.



Ian uses his "official/professional' voice." "Sir, my name is Ian McConnell, Security Officer of the _Bray Keaven_. As you are aware, the _Oser_ was transmitting a Signal GK, requesting assistance. We responded being the only ship in the area. Upon boarding, two crewmen were lying on the floor and one sitting in that chair," he nods at the lounge area. "All were covered with blankets, concealing weapons. The crewmember that welcomed us aboard proceeded to the bridge upon our entry. When our medic went to check the supposed injuries, the patients all drew weapons, and all hatches closed and locked. We quickly drew our weapons as well. A conversation ensued with the pirates making demands concerning the possession of our cargo. When the ships began firing upon each other, a firefight ensued here as well, which, luckily, ended in our favor."



Lt. Darlow requests a deposition from everyone and inquires as to exactly what each person did and his perspective of the events that transpired. He also wants identification cards, but understands that’ll have to wait until he continues his investigation onboard the _Bray Keaven_.


----------



## Shadowdancer

This story hour is now one-year old. Thank you to all the regular readers.


----------



## Shadowdancer

While Swann and Ian are giving their depositions, the corpsman comments, "Lt. Darlow, sir? These two fellows are out cold, and this man is severely injured. I’d like to get him back to the _Knife_ immediately." Darlow nods, and the corpsman heads back to the ship’s boat to retrieve a grav stretcher. With a Marine’s help, he loads the man onboard the stretcher, and takes Mark to the ship’s boat. A Marine drags Eric and a moment later, another Marine comes to drag Guderin off.

Swann gives Lt. Darlow his deposition:

"We received a Signal GK from the _Oser_. They said they had some sort of fire in the engine room and that some of their crew was injured. We responded, since we were the only ship close by, and docked with them.

"I was part of a four-person response team that went onboard the _Oser_, along with Ian, our security officer; Doc Saro, the ship’s doctor; and Vasilii, our cargo officer.

"As soon as the air lock opened, we saw one of the _Oser_’s crew, who directed us to the lounge where three men were lying down or sitting. He said the other men were badly injured. He then went back onto the bridge, saying he had to keep sending out the distress signal, which I thought was odd. I also noticed that the smoke in the air didn’t smell like what you would expect from an engine fire. Something about it just wasn’t right. The whole situation was starting to make me feel uncomfortable. I’ve heard stories of pirates and hijackers who pose as a ship in distress, then jump the responding ship’s crew when they come aboard. I was starting to wonder if that was what was happening here.

"Well, I told Vasilii to wait by the airlock, just as a precaution, in case someone from the _Oser_ tried to get aboard the _Bray Keaven_ while we were distracted. Then the rest of us went into the lounge to check on the injured crewmen. All of a sudden, the three men pulled out weapons that they had been hiding. Two had pistols, and the other had a shotgun. Also, the guy on the bridge had locked down all the iris valves, trapping Vasilii inside the airlock.

"So we were all standing there, staring at each other for a second, then one of the men told us if we turned over our cargo to them, we wouldn’t get hurt. I radioed our bridge on my vacc suit’s comm channel and told them what was going on. Our bridge crew decided to try to fire on the _Oser_ with one of our laser turrets. So I pretended that we were going to comply with their demand to turn over our cargo, so the _Oser_’s crew wouldn’t get suspicious.

"When our ship fired, it caught the _Oser_’s crew off guard. And it shook the ship pretty violently. While they were distracted, I took the opportunity to shoot one of them with my snub pistol. My tranq rounds put him right out. Ian also started shooting with his pistol, and took out the man with the shotgun. Then Ian and I both started firing at the remaining crewman. He seemed to be the leader; he was the one who had done all of the talking. Anyway, he wounded Ian before we were able to put him down. I guess we were lucky none of us were seriously injured.

"After that, we told the guy on the bridge to surrender, and he did. Doc started checking on the injured while I rounded up weapons. Then I went on the bridge to power down the _Oser_’s turret, and to try to get Vasilii out of the airlock. After I got him out, we restrained the _Oser_’s crew and checked them for additional weapons. Then I made a quick check of the cabins to make sure there wasn’t anyone else on board, and to see if there were any more weapons. I found a shotgun in one cabin. In another cabin I found several IDs, all with the same picture — the guy I think is the leader — but with different names on each one. I brought those into the lounge, along with a laptop computer I found in the same cabin.

"Then we just waited until you guys showed up."

The affable Lt. Darlow listens to Swann’s and Ian’s description of what occurred. After Swann’s deposition, he looks a little puzzled and comments, "It seems that they undertook quite a risk just to get at a part of your cargo, particularly since their cargo hold seems about half full already. Were they looking for something specific in your cargo?"

"I thought their choice of ship was a little limiting, too," Swann says. "But they were pointing guns at us at the time, so I wasn’t going to debate it with him. The one man said they wanted some of the boxes we were carrying. I assumed he was talking about the cargo containers."

For a brief moment, the Sentry Navy lieutenant looks fairly skeptical at Swann’s tap dancing around the issue of "boxes."

Vasilii clears his throat and says, "Um, well, if I may, sir, I had a chance to think about that while we were waiting for you to arrive. I make my living buying and selling cargoes for the _Bray Keaven_, and while it IS deplorable, there _are_ certain economic realities about piracy. I mean, that’s why some people do it.

"What I mean is, I’m sure you can appreciate the economics of selling higher–tech goods from here to pretty much everywhere else in the Linkworlds. But look around you; they’re operating from the _perfect_ pirate ship, at least to start with. The Scout Service handles all their repairs, maintenance, and even fuel. They have no operating costs!

"And if you throw into the mix that they _stole_ those higher-tech goods they’re looking to sell, and didn’t _pay _anything to get them, so everything they sell them for is pure profit, well . . . even if they don’t have much cargo space, it wouldn’t _take _much cargo to turn a pretty crisp credit working out of a ship like this.

"Of course, ALL of this assumes that the cargo was what they were _really_ after in the first place. They may have just been using that as a ploy to get aboard our ship to ‘look over’ our cargo, then either kill all of the crew or just dump us overboard to leave us with _their _ship, and then take off with ours, _with_ our cargo," Vasilii concludes with a shrug.

After Vasilii adds his explanation, the lieutenant seems ready to drop the issue of what the _Oser_’s crew was after.

The Vilani merchant continues. "My name is Vasilii Kugiikishshi, sir. I’m the ship’s cargo broker and usually the navigator. I’m afraid my take on the activities here on the _Oser_ is somewhat limited. My perspective, as Swann has pointed out, is largely from the point of view of the airlock, which was closed and locked during most of the action.

"However, shortly before we lifted off from Sentry, we were contacted by a Mister Hil Seirl, or so he called himself, to purchase a passage for himself and a ton of cargo, an offer we had opted to decline based on the particulars he had outlined with regards to picking up his cargo, which involved us making a rendezvous with another craft near the jump point and transferring the cargo to our ship before going to jump.

"The arrangement was a highly unusual one and left us feeling rather suspicious of the whole affair, and thus we declined his offer. As I recall, when I met with him to inform him of our decision, he had inquired in passing as to whether we would be leaving shortly, to which I responded that we weren't sure exactly when we would be leaving. He politely thanked me for our consideration and left.

"After that, we lifted off, and everything was fine. We were approaching the jump point when we got their fictional distress call, and changed course to meet up with them. The group of us came on board, and I stood watch at the airlock over here to make sure no one snuck aboard the Keaven while they dealt with the casualties who were in the lounge. I should have gone with them, I would have recognized the man calling himself Hil Seirl immediately; he was the man your corpsman took back to your ship a few minutes ago.

"But as it was, one of them yelled ‘freeze!,’ which caught me off guard, so I jumped into the airlock figuring to use the side of the iris valve for some kind of cover, just before all the iris valves closed and locked behind me, leaving me stuck in there.

"So about the time I heard gunfire over the comms from _inside_ the ship, I’m getting up close and personal with a laser in our weapon turret closest to the _Oser_ just outside the airlock. One of the shots grazed the bulkhead and sent some fragments flying, managed to dodge _most_ of them," he says, showing the Lieutenant the patch in his suit. "I took out the cameras in the airlock to keep them from seeing how bad off I was, so they wouldn’t get any bright ideas about threatening to space me in my damaged suit to get the upper hand in here.

"Well, by the time they got me out of the airlock, the shooting was over and the guy on the bridge had surrendered. Saro patched up me, I patched up my suit, Swann did a quick sweep of the staterooms to secure the common area, and then we all waited for you gentlemen. I figured you might want a quick look inside before you got here, so I set up the vid feeds while we were waiting. And that’s about it."

After Vasilii’s deposition, the lieutenant then turns to Saro and asks, "And you, sir? Your name and your perspective of what happened?"

"Lieutenant. I am Saro Talbek, MD, ship’s doctor aboard the _Bray Keaven_. I’ll be glad to tell you what I saw. Anything I can do to ensure these vermin get spaced is my pleasure.

"We, the _Bray Keaven_ that is, were heading out to the jump point when we received a distress call from the _Oser_. Determining that we were the closest vessel that could respond, we made contact with them and were told that there had been an explosion aboard and that a number of crewmembers were badly injured.

"I grabbed my medkit as we approached the _Oser_ and when we docked with them myself, Ian, Swann and Vasilii boarded the ship. One man greeted us and showed us two people on the deck moaning and groaning, both of them covered by a blanket or tarp. Another man was sitting in the room, claiming to be injured but not seriously. As I knelt down to check on the ‘injured,’ our guide slipped out of the room. When I started to remove the covering to get a better look, the men all whipped out weapons. One pulled a shotgun and the others had autopistols, one was pointed directly into my face. Then the airlock was closed, trapping Vasilii inside it.

"There were some tense words and threats from the _Oser_’s crew demanding that we surrender some of our cargo to them. Then the _Oser_ suddenly shook, which turned out to be the _Bray Keaven_ firing upon the _Oser_, whose guns were turning to aim at the _Keaven_. In the jolt, Ian and Swann managed to fire upon the _Oser_’s crew and we gained the upper hand.

"One of the _Oser_’s crew was killed outright and one seriously injured. One was knocked out with tranq rounds without damage. I managed to stabilize the injured man and then tend to the injuries on our side. While I was tending to the injuries, Swann went around the rest of the _Oser_ and brought back the guide who had left the room earlier.

"In order to ensure that there would be no further trouble until you arrived, I treated the _Oser_’s crew with a mild sedative which should wear off shortly.

"I hope that you come to the conclusion that these ‘men’ deserve nothing less than the direct application of cold hard vacuum. Preying on the good will of others and perverting the time-honored Signal GK — pah, they disgust me."

After Saro’s deposition, one of the Marines comments, "Yeah, there’s lots of creative things that we could do to these fellows. I’ve had to clean up after pirates before, and spacing them would be a mercy compared to what I’ve seen pirates do."

Lieutenant Darlow replies, "Sergeant, thank you. As tempting as that may be, and as much as I might agree with Dr. Talbek, we both know that there are laws that we must follow, even with what most obviously seem like pirates to us."


----------



## Shadowdancer

After finishing the depositions aboard the _Oser_, Lt. Darlow turns to one of the Marines. "Sergeant. I’m going to take these gentlemen to their ship and continue my investigation there. I’d like you and Petty Officer Simmons to stay here. I’ll take Sergeant Garcia and Corporal Uedi with me."

With that, Darlow turns to the _Bray Keaven_ crew and says, "Please come with me. Corporal Uedi will carry your weapons for you." The Naval lieutenant then leads the _Bray Keaven_ crew to the returned ship’s boat. The ship’s boat undocks and heads towards the _Bray Keaven_’s starboard airlock.

"_Bray Keaven_, _Fallow’s Knife’s_ ship's boat. We will be docking momentarily on your starboard airlock. Please muster your crew just inside the airlock so that I can interview them and continue my investigation."

_-----_​ 
Outside of the _Bray Keaven_, Martha rests for a moment before continuing her patch job. The long day is seriously getting to her, and the figures are starting to swim before her eyes. On the bright side, at least she _knows_ that the patch job isn’t quite right yet. She is about to start again when she gets a message from Kevon asking her to return inside.

_-----_​ 
When the ship’s boat docks (the boat waits until Martha enters the airlock first), the Sentry Naval and Marine personnel enter before the returning crewmembers. Meeting Kevon, Lt. Darlow says, "Thank you for your professionalism, sir. If we could, perhaps, go to your lounge, I’ll take your depositions there."

Kevon volunteers to make the first statement:

"For the record, my name is Lt. Cmdr. Kevon Holland, Imperial Navy Reserve. We observed a _Hullen_ class scout/courier pass by at approximately 2224 hours about 10 thousand kilometers distance, on a course of 1-1-6-mark-8 at nearly 90 k-p-s," he begins. "We received the _Oser_’s distress signal two minutes later, and determined that it was the same vessel.

"We immediately decided to render aid, as per Imperial law, and I broadcasted a general alert to all Imperial ships within the (paltry) range of our communications," the lieutenant commander continues. "_RA-133_ responded, indicating that they would relay our message to the Sentry authorities. We received a second transmission from _RA-133_ at approximately 2233, stating that the _Fallow’s Knife_ was getting underway, with an ETA of two hours.

"We decided to approach cautiously, keeping the _Oser_’s turret on the opposite side of our vector. Matching the scout’s tumble, we were easily able to dock without incident. Docking time was noted at 2235.

"We made contact with the _Oser_’s crew shortly thereafter," Kevon explains. "While they briefed our people on the extent of injuries and damage, I noticed an intermittent reading on our sensors. I began to investigate the contact, whilst keeping an ear on the goings on across the deck.

Kevon pauses for a moment to collect his thoughts and continues, "Mr. Vargas and I determined that the intermittent contact was an EVA trying to traverse the distance between the two ships. Almost immediately after our discovery, we heard someone from the _Oser_’s crew yell ‘Freeze!’ over our comms.

"At this point, I acted as if the _Oser_’s crew were enemy combatants, as per Imperial Regulation sections IV-A-vii-cc-17 and 18," he states. "I fired the port turret on the EVA, vaporizing the combatant and cargo. The resulting flash indicated that the cargo was some form of explosive.

"I then brought the port turret to bear on the _Oser_ itself, but held fire as the two crews appeared to be negotiating," Holland adds. "After listening in on the discussion over comms, I decided that the _Oser_’s crew was going to resort to violence and decided to act. I had a shot at broadsides, and took it, after providing a brief warning over suit comms.

"We traded laser fire with the _Oser_, both vessels taking damage, including our external comms," he reports. "I was able to score hits to their sensors and maneuver drive before the _Oser_’s crew surrendered. While the crew secured the vessel, I maintained a lock on the _Oser_’s engines and maintained comms with the _Fallow’s Knife_.

"I hope that helps, Lieutenant."

In the lounge, Martha awaits her turn to give her deposition. When Lt. Darlow gets to her, Martha’s statement is reasonably short. "Sir, I don’t think I can add any more to what my comrades have already said. We were about halfway to jump or so when the _Oser_ sent out her falsified Signal GK. We arrived, and they began to make overt aggressive maneuvers against the _Bray Keaven_ and her crew. Sensors indicated someone was taking a walk over to our vessel, carrying what later turned out to be a large explosive device. The conversation turned ugly inside, based on what I could hear over suit comms, so I started sending the feed back to your ships, which they in turn tried to jam. Next thing I know, everyone’s shooting and my ship is damaged. By the time the dust had settled, my work was pretty clear cut: fix the comms and then the hull. I’ve been working pretty hard on both, with limited success. I’m sure you probably have specific questions, but I can get you a copy of my diagnostic reports and the sensor data to confirm times and such.

"What’s the penalty for sending a false Signal GK in this system, by the way?"

Lt. Darlow takes depositions from Kevon, Martha, Vargas, and Aidan. He seems to be very respectful and pleased with Kevon’s recounting of his actions. Martha gives her depositions, and the lieutenant is pleased by the offer of sensor data and logs. He copies this information over to his handcomp to include in his report.

Lt. Darlow does comment, "Transmitting the comms to us was a very clever thing, Ms. Smythe. We weren’t able to receive all of them clearly, but we could tell that pirates were attacking you, and it certainly makes clearing the _Bray Keaven_ of any suspicion easier.

"Oh, and the penalty for sending a false Signal GK is a significant fine and possibly imprisonment for a year or two. Not that it matters if these fellows are found guilty of piracy."

The lieutenant also takes depositions from Vargas and Aidan. Vargas’ description of the events backs up Kevon’s statement.

Upon hearing that Aidan armed himself and tried to go over to the _Oser_ to help, Lt. Darlow scolds Aidan. "Sir. That was a rather noble, but foolish action upon your part. The crew of this good ship could have assumed that you were acting in conjunction with the pirates, and they would have been justified in taking hostile action against you. In fact, they can charge you with violating laws requiring compliance with crew instructions during an emergency if they so choose."

Turning to Kevon, Lt. Darlow asks, "Sir? Would you like to charge Mr. Silver with not complying with crew instructions during an emergency?"

His eyes falling directly on the lawyer, the lieutenant commander replies with a mischievous grin, "Mr. Silver _would_ benefit from spending some time in the brig. However I think we have come to an understanding concerning his conduct whilst on board. Right, Mr. Silver?"

Doing his best to look thoroughly chastened, Aidan says, "In reviewing some pages of the Galactic Legal Review I’ve come to understand the seriousness of my actions and will seek to refrain from such actions in the future. I shall be duly following all guidelines for my personal safety as laid down by the crew, as long as said actions do not endanger my person and are not illegal under the International Spacefaring Pact of . . . " Aidan trails off as the lieutenant’s eyes start to glaze over. "Errr, yes, well, let us just say that I’ll be doing my best not to get out of line."

"That would be in everyone’s best interest, MISTER Silver," Ian interjects while maintaining an unusually expressionless, stone face.

After verifying identifications and checking cargo manifests, Lt. Darlow concludes with, "Well, the evidence is pretty conclusive that the _Oser_ transmitted a false Signal GK in order to trap you and relieve you of some of your cargo. I find the issue of exactly why to be a little curious still, but given your reputation following the Alief incident, I’m inclined to let things pass.

"You are free to go. I could urge you to return to Sentry for repairs, but that’s up to you. You may be required to attend criminal proceedings against the pirates, and you’ll be notified if you’re needed when you return to Sentry.

"By the way, if the _Oser_ turns out to be stolen, you will receive a finder’s fee if the proper owners can be found. If the _Oser_ belongs to one of the pirates, the ship will probably end up being yours after certain fees are paid. You’ll want to check with the Sentry Navy Office of Salvage and Prizes when you return."

With that, Lt. Darlow motions to the Sentry Marines who return the crew’s weapons to them — unloaded. The lieutenant then gathers his group and departs the _Bray Keaven_. Shortly after the ship’s boat returns to the _Fallow’s Knife_, the patrol cruiser heads back to Sentry. A prize crew has evidently boarded the _Oser_ since the damaged scout/courier also limps back towards Sentry.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Great recap from the crew's perspective.


----------



## Pyske

I'm looking forward to Mr. Aidan's "debriefing."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Great recap from the crew's perspective.



Yeah, I thought it was neat that the characters' personalities came through in their depositions, especially what details they thought were important to make known to the authorities.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to Mr. Aidan's "debriefing."



In jump space, no one can hear you scream.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XIV*
​*Date: 167-993*​*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, Sentry system*​
After the Sentry Marines depart, the sophonts left aboard the _Bray Keaven_ begin to break up into discussion groups.​
Swann asks Martha, "What needs to be done to get the ship ready to jump? If you need to go back out to finish up, I will be happy to go along to assist any way I can."​
"I definitely could use some help, but you have to promise me something," Martha smiles tiredly. "No reading while we’re out on duty, OK?" She hopes that Swann catches the joking reference to the EVA incident from back when the ship was in orbit around Aleif.​
Swann smiles and says, "That’s OK. I only look at the pictures anyway."​
Martha continues. "Suit up. I’d rather go forward than back, so let’s see what we can do to make this a safe jump. Sentry’s been a lot of trouble."​
Then Martha turns to Kevon. "Sir, may I request that you address Mister Silver’s earlier actions? If it were up to me, I’d space ’im for his criminal actions, so I’m not the best person to work his madness out."​
She pointedly ignores Aidan’s presence in the room as she continues. "But if anything like that happens again, I already know my vote regarding how we should handle it."​
Kevon nods slightly. "Noted and understood," he replies in acknowledgement. He doesn’t add that he feels much the same way, or that he almost shot Silver in the airlock earlier, just on principle.​
Turning back to Swann, Martha says, "Meet you in the airlock shortly."​
"It’s a date," Swann jokes.​
-----​
Martha leaves the lounge, heading back to engineering to run another diagnostic from the comfortable confines of port engineering. After running the diagnostic, Martha evaluates what she can do to make the ship jump worthy.​
-----​
"Mr. Silver, unless the crew comes to your defense and can convince me otherwise, you shall be confined to your quarters until further notice," Ian says.​
He then continues, "I know I am the security officer, but I would appreciate it if someone more skilled than I would see what can be done about our apparently dismal computer security situation." As Ian finishes, he looks in Swann’s direction.​
Aidan says, "Yes sir, I shall remain humbly in my room, catching up on more back issues of the law review. Naturally, I’d be happy to show you the various back doors into your system, but only if you wish it. I shall keep away from the computer terminal otherwise."​
Ian levels a steely gaze upon Aidan while he is speaking, trying to discern the truthfulness of his reply. "Very well, Mr. Silver," Ian says once Aidan has finished. "I appreciate your cooperation. We need to get the ship back in order and on its way, and we do not need distractions. Good day, sir." Ian ends with a note of finality.​
"Well, while I’m not the sharpest computer person around, and since everyone else appears to have their tasks for the moment, I could take Mr. Silver down to the computer room and take some very thorough notes on what he’s done to the computer, for Swann or someone to look into later," Vasilii offers.​
"Oh, while I’m thinking about it," he continues, turning to Ian and lowering his voice, "do you think you could get the chance to look into that project I mentioned earlier, especially if Swann could give you a hand? Shouldn’t take long if you think you can, and I think it would be one less thing on our minds before we jump."​
-----​
Swann approaches Ian and Vasilii, and overhears the latter portion of Vasilii’s statement. "Since getting the ship ready to jump again appears to be the highest priority right now, I’m going EVA to help Martha finish up so we can get the frell out of here. If you two want to proceed without me on that little job, go ahead. Or if you want to just sit on Silver until jump, we’ll have plenty of time then to sort some things out. Including the computer system."​
-----​
Since he’s already suited up, Swann goes to his cabin to drop off the downloaded computer data and the credits he got on the _Oser_. He then returns his snub pistol to the ship’s locker. Then he runs a diagnostic on his vacc suit to make sure everything’s ready and charged up for his trip outside.​
-----​
After Swann leaves the lounge, Ian scans around the room, looking at each remaining crewmember while he speaks. "I would rather Mr. Silver be confined to his quarters until after we’ve entered jump. We have a good bit of work to do and need no more distractions. Captain Holland." Ian’s eyes stop on Kevon. "What is your decision?"​
"Captain Holland?" Kevon thinks, puzzled. "I thought I was just the pilot."​
"Very well, Mr. McConnell," he responds aloud, giving no external reaction to his surprise.​
Turning to the lawyer, he adds, "Mr. Silver, you are confined to quarters until further notice, and are not allowed onto the deck unless escorted by a member of the crew. Further, your computer access privileges are suspended. Since Mr. Kugiikishshi wishes to discuss your computer intrusion, you will accompany him for the time being. Dismissed.​
"Vasilii, if he so much as breathes on you, shoot him."​
Flashing a broad, mischievous smile at Aidan, Kevon turns and heads for his quarters.​
Aidan dashes off his best salute. "Aye, aye, Cap’n! The prisoner shall make his best attempt not to breathe!"​
-----​
Ian catches up with Kevon outside his cabin. "Captain Holland," Ian addresses Kevon, with a sly grin. "Thanks for playing along back there. I figured that Mr. Silver needed an authoritative figure to help quell his, ummm, mischievous tendencies? That a good way to put it? After his witnessing your conversation with the Marines, it seemed natural for him to assume you as the captain. In actuality, the issue of leadership has not been addressed by the crew since our personnel changes on planet. Just thought I’d clear it up a bit, didn’t mean to confuse you."​
Glancing at the door to Kevon’s quarters, "Hope you still have a place to sleep," Ian says with a big grin as he turns to walk away.​
Nodding, Kevon replies with a genuine smile, "I’d rather not have a place to sleep than have to spend Cr1,500 to replace my dress uniform."​
-----​
Ian then seeks out Vargas on the bridge and has a similar conversation. "So you see, it was a ruse straight off the top of my head designed to try and keep Mr. Silver in line for the rest of the trip. I had no intention of superceding any existing authority, assuming there is any. Speaking of which, who does carry the ‘Captain’ title now, or is this a democratic ship?"​
Ian raises an eyebrow. "Don’t recall the crew making any decision," he says as he rubs his stubbly chin with his hand. "Ah well, fatigue is taking its toll. Hell, I’ll just be glad to get the frell away from this system!"​
As time permits, Ian explains his "ruse" to the rest of the crew.​
-----​
"Mr. Kugiikishshi, please allow me to accompany you to the keyboard," Aidan says. "By preference, I’d appreciate the occasional breath while speaking, but naturally, being quite well schooled in the arts of lengthy exposition, can try to hold on for as long as possible."​
Aidan is lightly playing the clown, with visits to the royal court having represented an excellent training ground in looking harmless.​
"Now, Mr. Kugiikishshi, please allow me to discuss with you the back doors into your current system. Version 3786.A of Galaktix, which you have running on this computer, has a number of documented security holes, if you would allow me to pull up the documentation on my reader."​
"Mister Silver," Vasilii says to get Aidan’s attention. His arms are folded in front of him. His tone is not outwardly hostile, more like a detached calm, even somewhat muted, and very matter-of-fact. "It’s entirely possible that you’ve done more damage than you realize. But setting that issue aside for a moment, I’d like to make the observation to you that, for the time being, you are _entirely _in the care of this crew. A crew, I might add, that’s having less and less regard for the Imperial legal code, since it seems to be doing less and less _for _us, certainly nothing to prevent us from having to deal with pirates and other sundry criminal elements on the one planet we were hoping to call ‘home.’​
"That being said, your treatment on this ship, as with any other ship, will depend heavily on your cooperation with the crew. At the moment, I think I can say that in that regard, you’re operating at a pretty large deficit, and have hardly earned any right to be dishing smug antics to the same crew that’s been charged with your welfare. And a week can be a very long time, depending on how others might want to see it spent for you.​
"But enough on that subject. I think we can summarily dispense with repairing the ‘holes,’ as you describe them, in our computer’s security program. Frankly, I’m pretty certain you’d just be wasting my time, because I’d have to _trust_ you to tell me about _all _of them for the effort to be worth anything, and I wouldn’t trust you to tell me the color of the sky at this point.​
"However, I _do _have a few issues I'd like to address with you, not least of which is your cargo. Shall we have a closer look at it?" he says, extending his hand toward the lift.​
Looking, for the first time, genuinely contrite, Aidan follows Vasilii. "Truly, Mr. Kugiikishshi, I do most sincerely apologize. Having, perhaps one could say, ‘lost’ my home and having spent the last decade running around the galaxy without one, I tend to forget that there are others who are seeking a home. I suppose my wanderings have led me to maintain a veneer of inanity that borders on insanity at times." Aidan ruminates for a moment.​
During the pause, Vasilii shrugs with a nod of agreement. "Yes, I suppose I can sympathize with you there. It wasn’t too long ago I lost what I considered ‘home.’ It was all ‘just business,’ as they say, but then that’s what I signed on for at the time. If only I knew then." He trails off.​
"I shall endeavor to shed my defenses," Aidan says. "I cannot guarantee that it will be easy for me. But I acknowledge that I have made things during this bit of misadventure rather harder than they should have been. I rather imagine you’ll be rummaging in my cabin to establish my credentials after this. Certainly, I understand that. You’ll find nothing but clothes and some objects of sentimental value. Please allow me to say that the actions of the crew during this bit of piracy demonstrated utmost professionalism, and I imagine that your dealings with regard to the cargo shall be the same."​
"Thank you for your candor, Mister Silver. From the crew’s point of view, the case against you is largely circumstantial, but then, there _is _a large amount of circumstance involved. Perhaps it would help your understanding of the situation if I was to fill you in on the specifics that have us concerned.​
"While we were on Sentry, we were approached by a man we just discovered was a member of the _Oser_’s crew, who wanted to purchase passage with us in much the same manner as you. Specifically, passage for himself and a small but supposedly urgent cargo. We had declined his offer because of the circumstances surrounding his cargo, which he said would be waiting on a ship out near the jump point, and all we would need to do was transfer his cargo to our ship and continue on to the jump. This was a highly unusual set of circumstances that raised a few flags for us, and as I said, we declined him because of it. But from the _Oser_'s crew’s point of view, it would have been the best case scenario if we had accepted that offer, so they had nothing to lose in asking.​
"However, it would not be beyond reason if a second member of that crew were to approach us with a slightly different, more normal proposal, as a backup plan in case the ‘ideal’ proposal failed to be accepted. If you were to put that together with the fact that you had bypassed our ship’s security, armed yourself, and then seemed insistent on coming aboard the _Oser_ while this crew was fighting theirs, well — I’ll say the overall picture carried a small weight of suspicion with it. And I concede that it may all just be general paranoia on our part, but paranoids tend to not be easily surprised," he finishes with a more genuine smile as they enter the cargo bay. His tone has gotten more relaxed as he’s been talking. "Which brings us to the last circumstance counting against you," he says, pausing next to one of Aidan’s cargo containers.​
He opens the latches and lifts the top open with a look of some confusion on his face as he looks at the contents. "I mean, look at this stuff," he proclaims, picking up a circuitboard with a thick layer of dust on it. "To be truthful, most of this looks like no one’s even _laid eyes_ on it since probably before I was born," Vasilii pauses as he blows a small cloud of dust off the circuitboard, "let alone checked any of it to see if it still works. Most of this doesn’t even have any packaging of any kind.​
"Don’t take this the wrong way, I understand the realities of buying on speculation, but this — you have to admit, this _is _a pretty unusual cargo," he concludes, giving Aidan a mildly dubious look.​
"Errr, yes, I’m afraid the cargo was a bit of a ruse," Aidan admits. "Purchased it cheap. Surprisingly, some of those components could probably be unloaded I’d bet — there’s always a lower tech level around somewhere.​
"For the real cargo — well, let’s say I have a line on 50,000 creds for the delivery of a certain set of cubes. I also have a guarantee that the cubes, undisturbed by intrusion, are harmless, certified by the Imperial authorities. I’ve been playing errand boy for several aristocratic types and so my name came up when this little matter arose.​
"So, as we’re moving on in the right direction anyway, perhaps I could contribute a cut of the fee to the crew? Might that, in some small way, make up for my actions? I realize that the circumstances lie against me, but honestly, I really know nothing about the contents of the cubes. Although I must confess to a profound curiosity and will be inquiring of the patron on the delivery end."​
As Aidan talks, Vasilii raises an eyebrow and smiles at the mention of the credits. He also seems to make some form of mental note at the mention of the Imperial authorities. However, after Aidan mentions "moving on in the right direction," the Vilani merchant briefly closes his eyes as if in pain or some kind of angst. He continues to listen, though apparently with his mind on something else.​
"I see," he says when Aidan finishes. "I presume, then, that your — ‘patron’ I suppose is the word — is therefore looking for _this _particular vessel to arrive in orbit? What I mean is, do they have the _name _of this ship, and are they expecting you to arrive on it, with the cubes?"​
"That was the general idea, yes. That is, I sent along that I had obtained passage on this ship. I made no mention of the cubes being in the possession of the crew."​​​


----------



## Shadowdancer

Martha goes to engineering to gather her bearings and run a diagnostic on the systems. She picks up some ideas on how to repair the hull below the bridge and below Kevon’s stateroom, so that the jump field grid holds — at least for one jump. She also notices that there appears to be a slight pressure drop originating from Kevon’s cabin. There must be a microscopic hull breach — or at least pretty darn small — because nothing showed up earlier. Still, eventually, the hull breach could start to cause problems.

Martha dutifully notes the diagnostic report for her next repair job, and so that she’ll have a baseline for further damage assessments. She pings Kevon on his personal comm, so as not to alarm Mister Silver. "Kevon, sensors indicate a mild pressure drop in your cabin. Not enough to worry about for a bit, but I’ll need to isolate it and slap a patch on it before too long. I think it’ll hold long enough for the work outside to get done, without any issues. I’m bringing along an external patch kit anyway, just in case. Could you monitor the situation for me?"

-----​ 
Kevon heads towards his stateroom. He doesn’t notice the slight pressure drop, and since the door to his stateroom is just a standard, non–pressure–rated door, there are no controls to check to see if atmospheric integrity has been maintained. On the bright side, the iris valve that he passed through earlier opened without a bleep, so that means the pressure differential between the transverse corridor and this section of the ship must be within spec.

Kevon opens the door and curses mightily. The once opulent stateroom is in considerable disarray because of spall knocked loose by the laser hit. The bed — a real bed rather than a proper starship bunk — appears to have a large section of the middle knocked out of it. The fresher has been destroyed, and there is a small stream of water shooting from it to pool on the floor. Most of Kevon's possessions appear to be intact, though some are wet. However, his second favorite dress uniform and his third favorite duty jumpsuit now have large (10 cm) holes in the middle of them. The captain’s safe appears to be intact.

The lieutenant commander quickly grabs his favorite dress uniform, his two undress uniforms. and his other two duty jumpsuits first and gets them out of the wet room. Stopping at the nearest comm panel, he taps it on. "Mr. Vargas, Holland. Can you shut off the fresher water supply to my cabin from the bridge? We’re losing potable water in the cabin."

"Roger that, I’ll shut it off at the engineering panel." The former Scout moves over and makes the necessary adjustments.

"And is there an open passenger cabin that I can borrow for the jump?" Kevon asks.

"We should have something available. I’m going to help out Martha with repairs. Looks like there’s more than enough to be done around here."

"Right. I’ll head back to the bridge after I salvage everything I can out of my cabin."

Kevon grabs his things and moves his possessions to the unoccupied crew cabin just aft of Saro’s improvised sickbay. The door to this cabin is across the hall from the port airlock. Kevon then goes to the bridge to redo his jump calculations based on the _Bray Keaven_’s new position.

-----​ 
Martha and Swann head outside to have another go at patching the hull underneath the bridge. Vargas joins them outside. Having a bit more information helps Martha, and she manages to get the hull patched within spec — for a field patch.

The EVA trio then moves to the portion of the hull underneath Kevon’s cabin and attempts to patch this section. Though really tired, Martha, Swann, and Vargas manage to patch the hull enough to stop the pressure loss and repair the jump grid, for at least one jump.

Over the suit comms, Martha reports, "Swann, Vargas, looks like we’re done. Let’s head in, and see whether we need to get some shuteye or some caffeine. Man, am I beat!"

Martha, Vargas, and Swann return inside the ship.

-----​ 
Aidan and Vasilii, after their heart–to–heart talk, return to the lounge for a late night snack.

-----​ 
Vargas returns to the bridge in order to slow the ship down to a near stop for jump.

-----​ 
Swann heads to the starboard turret to keep watch until the ship enters jump. He finds the gunner’s seat rather comfortable and has to fight sleep.

-----​ 
Martha heads to engineering to check the drives for jump. Everything looks green board.

-----​ 
Saro and Ian hang out in the lounge trying to stay awake until jump.

-----​ 
Shortly after 0300 hours, Kevon dims the lights, and announces that the _Bray Keaven_ will be entering jump space. A beat or two later, the jump grid energizes, and the ship smoothly enters jump. The crew checks systems and then heads off to a well–deserved rest.

About seven hours later, far too early for most folks, the crew gathers in the lounge for breakfast.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Good stuff. Can't wait until the next adventure


----------



## Burocrate

Almost as good as actually being "in" your game, thanks for the continued entertainment and inspiration.  Know it has been asked before but: do you have any plans to consolidate this into a single document (.pdf format perhaps)?


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Good stuff. Can't wait until the next adventure



Thanks. But this adventure isn't over yet.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Burocrate said:
			
		

> Almost as good as actually being "in" your game, thanks for the continued entertainment and inspiration.



Thanks.



			
				Burocrate said:
			
		

> Know it has been asked before but: do you have any plans to consolidate this into a single document (.pdf format perhaps)?



I hadn't thought about it, honestly. Do you mean doing this as a way of selling it, or just of making it easier to distribute?


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XV*​
*Date: 167-993*​*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Fonnein*​ 
Dressed in a crisp and pressed duty uniform, Kevon is the first to reach the lounge. He is awake and alert — clearly more used to shorter sleep periods than the rest of the crew is — as he brews a pot of regular coffee in the traditional naval fashion: strong. He greets the rest of the crew as they enter, spending the rest of the time reviewing a military technology journal on a portable viewer.

-----​ 
Aidan walks into the lounge early, dressed in a gray silk morning suit, crisply pressed, with a white shirt and a darker gray bow tie. Of course, the pain wrinkling the corners of his eyes belies his appearance. Aidan nods to Kevon and heads straight for the drink dispenser, draws a large mug of black coffee, cradles it in his hands, and sits down at the table waiting for the crew to arrive.

-----​ 
Martha stumbles into the lounge, her short mop of hair disheveled from the previous night's rest. Her coveralls aren’t fully zipped, revealing the pink belly–shirt underneath it and part of the slogan "Queen of Kingsland." She shuffles over to the dispenser and punches up a steaming cup of Bitterstouts, her homeworld's equivalent of coffee. As the hot red fluid fills the Engineer’s mug, she absently straightens her hair somewhat with one hand, and looks around the lounge at the others. Though some greet her, she simply mumbles something unintelligible back, waiting for the dispenser to* **_ding_*.

When the mug is full, she shuffles to the table, mug in both hands as if to warm them, and blows gently on the liquid's surface. She sits down, sips once from the drink, wracks her face into a contorted mask of bitterness, relaxes, then proceeds to down a good portion of her mug. "Ugh, I hate this stuff!" are the first intelligible words she speaks, and to no one in general, but takes another gulp before saying anything else.

"Whew! Good morning, all!" Martha puts the mug down in front of her, becoming a bit more animate. "Hey, Doc, how are we looking? Think we’re on course?" Although she is young, Martha knows well enough that the first signs of a misjump are jump sickness.

Hearing his name, Saro laboriously lifts his head off his chest and slowly opens his eyes, the lids almost audibly scraping across his bloodshot corneas. Blearily, he squints as he focuses in on the voice.

Looking around the room at each person present, he smacks his mouth a couple times to clear away the dry, fuzzy sensation before he responds. "Well Martha, based on my exhaustive visual examination, I’d say we are all lacking our daily recommended dose of Vitamin Sleep. But other than that, we are all doing as well as can be expected."

He stretches a bit and cracks his neck loudly. "Hmm. On second thought, it is my professional opinion that I am suffering from a severe lack of scalding hot caffienated liquid nourishment. I think I’ll prescribe myself a 750ml dosage of said medicine, to be ingested immediately."

With that he stands carefully and wobbles over to the drink dispenser.

"Hey, Doc, we’ve got some limited resources in regards to the Bitterstouts, but I think it’s got a better kick than java," Martha says with an innocent smile.

With that, she turns her attentions to Vasilii, interested in hearing about his conversation with Mr. Silver and their discussions in the cargo hold.

-----​ 
Ian arrives freshly shaved, wearing clean ships cloths, and walks over to retrieve a mug of hot java and breakfast. "Good morning lady and gents." He makes eye contact with Vasilii, raising an eyebrow in a questioning look. He finds an empty spot opposite the table from Mr. Silver.

"So Vasilii, what did you and our passenger discover in the cargo hold?" Ian asks as he takes a gulp and proceeds to consume his meal.

-----​ 
Swann walks into the lounge just as Ian is sitting down. He prepares himself a big bowl of oatmeal, with lots of sweetener, and carries it and a cup of coffee to the table.

-----​ 
Vasilii doesn’t seem to respond to Ian’s questioning look or to his inquiry. Instead, the Vilani Merchant appears absorbed in thought, absently looking down at the table, while almost unconsciously eating spoonfuls from an entree pack from one of the military rations in storage. About the time Ian notices the entree pack, his nose tells him what’s on Vasilii’s breakfast menu: the only ration uniformly rejected by nearly all sophont military forces in the Imperium, even by near–starving K–9 units — the greatly–vilified Blue Cheese and Burrowarg Loaf. Vasilii seems oblivious to its taste.

After a lengthy moment, Ian is about to write off the attempt at small talk when Vasilii finally iterates with a tone of futile optimism: "Maybe we can get out in three years with good behavior."

He finally looks up at Ian and holds up the entree pack to him, his voice registering increasing amounts of panic. "Here, you want to try some of this? I heard these rations sorta taste like prison food, thought I’d try and get used to it. Do you think I would look good in those orange jumpsuits they wear in those prison colonies? Do you think it might be a bad thing to look good in a jumpsuit in a prison? My cellmate will probably be some big, burly Aslan named ‘Cuddles’ or something."

Swann overhears this as he sits down. He looks at Vasilii with a smile and says, "Oh, you’ll like Cuddles. He’ll keep you warm on those cold, lonely nights."

"He wouldn’t last three months in a real prison," Swann thinks. "Not without a real Cuddles to protect him, in exchange for ‘services.’ "

"You’re not helping here," Vasilii says to Swann, shaking his head with a smile.

Turning to Ian, he says, "To answer your question, well, let’s see. We lied by omission on our depositions, so there’s the *first* charge of obstruction of justice involving a capital crime. A seasoned prosecutor could make the argument that the depositions were given under oath, thus adding perjury to the mix. Regrettably, we ran off with only two of the three key pieces of evidence in said crime, so there’s the second obstruction of justice charge along with evidence tampering involving a capital crime. And since we didn’t turn in the boxes right off when we found them, they’ll probably add receiving stolen goods to the list, just to make the point.

After briefly glancing at his wrist chronometer, he continues. "By now, the _Oser_’s crew’s been awake for several hours worth of interrogation, and the Sentry people have had enough time to look at what’s left of the evidence, and have inevitably arrived at the conclusion that we didn’t tell them everything, and have probably sent a message a few hours behind us telling the Fonnein authorities to detain us.

"All things considered, I think we were doing better getting shot at on Aleif. Any votes for going back to King George’s Land?" he asks, raising his hand.


-----​ 
Vargas walks into the lounge area with his beaker, Rusti, on his shoulder. "I think I’m glad I missed most of that, didn’t sound wholesome." The former Scout wanders over to the drink dispenser and draws a cup of Kevon’s paint thinner/Navy coffee.

"My suggestion is that we all plead insanity, but only after calling each other as character witnesses. No jury, Noble, or . . . anyone else would convict us." He waves vaguely about before next wandering over to the opened military ration pack.

"Now this, this is a different story. Clear violation of the Imperial Rules of War. Lucky we haven’t been nuked from orbit by Marines. Now then, how are we all this morning? Mr. Silver?"

Aidan looks up at the sound of his name. With a somewhat ghostly, but recovering, semblance of his usual voice, he says, "Ahh, you would like to hear about my antique computer parts, sir? In addition, I have an old freighter I’d like to sell, plus some black globe generators from — never mind, shouldn’t be flip this soon after jump. Although after that reference to Cuddles. . . . Hmm, where was I? Ah yes. Perhaps instead you’d like to hear about a certain set of cubes?"

Aidan looks around to see if ears have perked up at the mention of the cubes. He then proceeds. "Vasilii mentioned last night that there was a large amount of circumstantial evidence tying together everyone with an interest in the cubes. The one thing I can tell you for certain is that I know nothing about them, other than certification that they are not dangerous if they stay sealed. I was approached by a particular patron who is well placed in, well, let’s just say some upper circles of society, with ties to ImpSec. Naturally, I respected her opinion and request, as it seemed the healthiest thing to do. Fortunately, I can report that her description, at least when last seen, does not match that of any of the people described to me as having been involved in your, umm, adventures.

"So, what I can tell you is that I was commissioned to see the cubes delivered to another patron, unopened, for a certain sum. I have to say that my curiosity is particularly aroused by the mayhem around the cubes. But I think this is a situation where the discretion for which I am counted on as a courier should be exercised.

"I think that, perhaps, this small mission of mine may be a nice clean way for you all to dispose of the cubes without backlash — and perhaps earn a little good will in the right circles. So, I leave it to you."

"To be honest, Mr. Silver, we owe you no such courtesy," Kevon says. "We can just as easily space these cubes of yours while in jump. And nobody gets what they want.

"And there’s another thing: possession is nine-tenths of the law, and we have the cubes," the lieutenant commander continues. "You, as facilitator, are only entitled to the standard broker’s fee. I’ll be generous and offer you 15 percent, and since I control whether the cargo is released to your prospective buyers, you’d be best advised to accept."

"Well sir, you certainly speak the truth on the release of the cubes. Of course, I’m simply acting as, hmm, yes, ‘facilitator’ is the correct word. If you choose to not allow them to be delivered then I’m out my fees so far, but no more. How about this instead — waive my fees for transport of the old electronic parts and my passage, make it a 10 percent commission, and I’ll introduce you on the other end as a resourceful crew with the wits to carry out special courier services?

"My pardon, please allow me to get some more coffee." Aidan does so, then returns to the table.

"Now, your thoughts, sir? Certainly, you could also space my person and I’d be hard put to resist. But the investigation might be messy."

Swann pauses in eating his oatmeal, says, "I’m in favor of keeping spacing a viable option," then takes another spoonful.

"So let me get this straight," Martha says, interrupting. "You broke into our ship once before, planted these damn cubes, then broke into our ship’s computer again during contact with someone who’s obviously working against your employer, and now expect us to just take some cash to forget all the crap you’ve done to us." Martha scoffs. "And you don’t think we’ll space you or the cubes, or indeed, turn everything over to the local government once we arrive back in normal space?"

Martha turns to the others. "That’s two! I know my vote! I’m tired of us being treated like — well, like Mr. Silver here is a Cuddles in fine clothing."

She then turns to the whimpering Vilani. "Vasilii, stop your blubbering. You should know as well as any of us here that we won’t get in too much trouble on this run, trust me. We were duped by Mr. Silver here, and if we turn over the cubes and Mr. Silver to the locals on the other side, we’re free and clear."

The Engineer then turns back to Mr. Silver. "Sir, is there anything else you might want to consider mentioning, now that you’re coming clean about all of your illegalities? Kick any puppies in our cargo bay? Rape any small children in our staterooms? Any other violations you care to add to what you’ve already done?"

Martha is obviously upset, feeling particularly violated by Aidan’s actions which have put her friends and comrades in danger, as well as destroying Martha’s concept of her ability to maintain any sense of protection, security, or privacy aboard the _Bray Keaven_.

"Everyone in favor of duct taping him like a mummy and throwing him to the puppies in the cargo bay, raise your hands," Vargas attempts a weak joke.

"If he doesn’t follow orders, I have no problem with it. Where we gonna find puppies out here?" Ian says with a smile.

"Right. Sorry." Vargas stares at his boots for a moment.

Aidan sits back, looking rather stunned. He clears his throat. "My pardon madame, I don’t quite know what to say. My first contact with your ship was when I requested the hauling of those electronic parts. My contact on Alief indicated that the cubes were on board and wanted me to find them, extract them, and deliver them. Circumstances precluding that, it seems better to work with you and the rest of the crew."

His voice regaining some smoothness, he continues. "As to my other illegalities, I regret to say that it would be better that they not be mentioned, although let me assure you that they run to helping revolutionaries and getting kicked out of society rather than anything violently sociopathic.

"My deepest apologies on your feeling of violation over my entry into your ship. However, I deemed it wise to first find out somewhat about the crew before mentioning knowledge of the cubes. You have rather a reputation for, shall we say, rough actions, developed back planetside.

"But Mr. Vargas, the Cuddles comment aside, I’m not really into that sort of thing."

Swann listens to the discussion with a sense of amusement, until the mention of Alief jump–starts his paranoia. Having finished his oatmeal, he leans back from the table and focuses intently on Aidan.

"I suggest you keep our well–deserved reputation for rough actions in mind. After what just happened with the _Oser_, I daresay none of us are in the mood for any Noble foolishness or games of one-upmanship. And after some of the stunts you’ve pulled — however justified you feel they were in the name of completing your mission — you have built up very little good will with this crew. In fact, your good will account is pretty much overdrawn.

"So why don’t you start at the beginning and tell us everything. Start with the name of your contact on Alief and who that contact works for. I’m sure you know, there are some governments and factions on the planet we probably don’t feel like helping out. Then tell us about these cubes: what are they, what do they do, where did they come from, and why are they wanted on Alief?"

"I think we deserve the full story, Mr. Silver, if you wish to remain on this side of the airlock for the remainder of the journey," Kevon warns.

"Rest assured sirs, that your reputation is very much in mind," Aidan replies. "Nor do I indulge in games of one-upmanship. Noble foolishness I will perhaps admit to.

"So. The whole story from my perspective, although I think you’ll find I know nearly as little as you. Nonetheless, I swear upon my honor that what I’ll tell is true."

Silver switches into storytelling mode. "My patron contacted me, through the rather obscure, but certified channels, with a request to get a certain pair of cubes delivered. My patron, although not directly a member of ImpSec, is associated with them. I thus pay some respect when I get a call for a job. My patron is not to be the recipient of the cubes, merely the conveyor of the arrangement.

"The cubes are to be delivered to 069-256 and Adukgin. The previous captain of the _Bray Keaven_ was the original assignee for this contract, but his untimely death led to the mission going astray. I did not originally know that the shipment was on the _Bray Keaven_ and have spent some months tracking the disposition of the cubes, running through approximately KCr150 so far of my available expense account.

"After discovering that the cubes were on the _Bray Keaven_, I tracked the ship to Sentry, found out about the plague emergency, made passage back to Alief, found out that the _Bray Keaven_ was still there, then followed when the _Bray Keaven_ left for Sentry. I avidly followed your adventures in the news journals. I must say, they brought back some old memories for me.

"Hmm, yes, well, I am to be paid KCr50 for each cube eventually delivered, this will come delivered into a numbered account. If I deliver the cubes myself, then that goes up to KCr150 per cube. The delivery is arranged in the form of a person contacting the ship at each destination system. The person is to use the name ‘Sare de Salui.’ That person will know the tracking numbers on the cubes. There is a passphrase they will also know. They will also then immediately hand over KCr100 for the delivery.

"As to the nature of the cubes? I am certainly curious, and have researched that as well, but have found no reference. I do have this warrant indicating that the cubes are not inherently dangerous. Beyond that, I know nothing about them. Although I have some small knowledge of my patron, I have no knowledge of the recipient of the cubes either.

"You may find it curious that I do know so little about these. Believe me, in the jobs I’ve had recently, that is frequently the healthiest way to operate. As to why you were attacked at Sentry or by the _Oser_? I have no knowledge.

"Now, as an offering of some assistance. I would be happy to use the expense account for this mission to assist in repairs to the _Bray Keaven_. KCr75 may go some way to helping with that.

"There is also, potentially, KCr300 more if you choose to see the cubes all the way through. Although I have no way of guaranteeing that the encounters along the way will be any safer than your experience so far. Given your capabilities though, you seem quite capable of handling anything thrown at you."

With great gravis, Aidan concludes with, "Upon my honor, this is the whole of the story as I know it. I leave it to you to decide what to do with it."

Ian finishes his breakfast while listening to the story. "Mr. Silver, why should this crew ever trust you again? As Martha said, you have violated our ship’s security numerous times, which is a direct attack against this crew. We owe you nothing! IF we decide not to space you and your cubes, you will be confined to your quarters for the duration of the trip. When allowed out of your quarters, you will have a constant escort. I will accompany you during meals to the lounge and back. If you feel you need to exit your cabin, you may contact me through the comm and we will discuss your reasons."

Turning to Swann, he asks, "Is it possible to mechanically cut off his access to our ships computer from his cabin so that he couldn’t even wire in his personal computer for access?"

Swann considers the question as he eats a couple of spoonfuls of oatmeal. "I can disconnect his terminal, sure. I don’t know if I can keep him from accessing the system using his own computer without yanking the fiber optic cable out of the conduits for that cabin. We could do that, no problem, but if we ever want to hook it back up in the future, I’m not sure if even Rusti could get in there to rerun the cable. The cable’s usually already in the conduit when they install those cabins during construction."

"Additionally, it’s possible to rig a connection into the comm," Aidan says. "Please be assured, I will not use your shipboard computer equipment again without supervision until given leave to do so. Although I would beg that someone do some tuning of the software that’s producing this coffee."

"Hey, that’s good coffee, Mister!" Kevon protests.

A much more serious Vargas chimes in. "How about disconnecting the terminal’s fiber on the system router end, air gap it? Or is the whole thing on a single BUS?"

"Cutting off the connection that way works if each cabin is individually wired to the MUX, but that’s somewhat unusual I would say," Aidan responds "You’ll also need to remember to cut off the wireless reception and broadcast as it might be possible to tap in that way. Not that I shall. Just a note for your future use."

_-----_

Standing by the coffee dispenser Saro takes long swallows of coffee, refilling his mug several times while he watches the participants in the morning’s "love–fest." He takes in Martha’s outburst, verging on the edge of hysteric. Kevon and Ian both angry, although trying to restrain themselves. Vasilii upset, yet enticed by the chance for profit.

After Aidan reveals his story, the Doc waits for a moment of silence, then coughs softly to get the attention of everyone.

"Now it may seem a bit incongruous for me to be giving this bit of advice, giving my little outburst aboard the _Oser_, but I think we may all benefit from a bit more calm."

Turning, he addresses Aidan. "Mr. Silver, you may not be aware, but your activities and those of the _Oser_’s crew are not all we've had to contend to lately. The past few weeks have been most stressful — recent events have just been icing on the proverbial cake."

He turns back towards the others. "We still have a week or so until we exit jump space, so I think we can afford to take another day to relax, calm our nerves, and regain a more objective perspective on recent activities.

"This is not to say we won’t come to the same decisions, but at least we’ll do so from a more grounded state of mind. I’d suggest that we confine Mr. Silver to his cabin and restrict his access to the computer, at least until tomorrow morning. The rest of us should catch up on our sleep and/or engage in the activities that each of us finds relaxing and calming.

"Tomorrow morning we can reconvene and discuss our plans of action. How does that sound to everyone?"

"That’s fine with me, Doc," Swann says. "But I think tomorrow’s meeting should initially only include crew members."

Vargas indicates the ship’s only passenger with a nod of his head and says, "We could lock him up with the puppies."

"I stand ready to return to my cabin," Aidan says. "I believe Mr. McConnell offered an escort back."

-----​ 
After all discussion is completed, Ian escorts Mr. Silver to his cabin.


----------



## Burocrate

I meant for wider distribution, you make it a .pdf (or whatever format you like) and submit it to any of several Traveller specific sites.  These sites will then provide even greater exposure for your work, if you can get money for all this work, so much the better.  Please don't ask me for business ideas, its bad enough I foist them on you unsolicited.


----------



## Broccli_Head

I think they should space him after finding out all the codes accounts. C'mon, be a bunch of pirates!


----------



## Pyske

I dunno, I think if I was Aidan's player, the trust level might rapidly be losing its humor value.  Especially given the speed of PbP campaigns.  

Not that it's not realistic or deserved, mind you.  I just think by that point I'd be ready for a new character and a fresh start.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> I dunno, I think if I was Aidan's player, the trust level might rapidly be losing its humor value. Especially given the speed of PbP campaigns.
> 
> Not that it's not realistic or deserved, mind you. I just think by that point I'd be ready for a new character and a fresh start.



But we haven't even gotten around to torturing him yet.


----------



## Shadowdancer

In honor of the holiday (Thanksgiving, here in the States), I'm adding a little bonus to tie up some loose ends.

But first, in looking through the original posts from that period, I discovered I had inadvertantly overlooked a post by Vasilii. I added it to the last game update above. For those who want to go back and read it, it comes right after Swann's joking comment to Vasilii about Cuddles.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Aidan retrieves his Imperial Warrant. Though none of the crew has actually seen an Imperial Warrant before, the "warrant" does certainly look authentic with an impressive set of watermarks and other anti-counterfeiting marks similar to ones found on Imperial Credit bills. The warrant indicates that the cubes’ contents have been certified as being legal and not inherently dangerous — though the warrant makes no comment about the dangers in possessing the cubes.

The warrant doesn’t give Aidan possession of the cubes nor does it grant him any powers other than the ability to move the cubes through Imperial customs and inspections without delay.

Martha calls up an image from the ship’s library program that reveals something that certainly looks like Aidan’s warrant, but she still isn’t sure.

-----​ 
After the meal is over, Martha returns to engineering and makes three separate copies of the security camera files of the breakfast meeting — including voice logs — onto the appropriate storage media. She also includes all files relevant to the events of the _Oser_, and the computer log files that indicate Mr. Silver’s violations of the ship’s computer. She hides two of these in various locations about the ship. The last copy she gives to Kevon secretly and asks him to keep it safe, after explaining what is on it. She tells Kevon it is insurance in case Mr. Silver decides to say that something different happened aboard the ship when the vessel arrives at Fonnein.

-----​ 
After breakfast, Swann gives Vasilii the credits he took from the _Oser_. "Put those toward fixing the damage to the ship."

-----​ 
Opening an access panel in the lounge, Swann and Vargas disconnect the network link to Aidan’s cabin from the passenger deck trunk. They could disconnect the entire passenger deck trunk to the computer, but doing so would disable all terminals in the passenger area, where most of the crew is bunking.

-----​ 
Following the Doc’s advice, most of the crew spends the day otherwise relaxing. Kevon does go to see what he can clean up in his former cabin.

-----​ 
Swann plays around with the files downloaded from Mark’s computer on the _Oser_. Almost all of the files are encrypted. Swann is able to decrypt many of the files. Quite a few files are of a rather personal nature — there appear to be several unfinished novels and screenplays for trashy romances. There are a set of files that should prove interesting to the authorities: a record of communications regarding similar cargo snatch attempts, most not using the _Oser_ directly.

Swann does not find much about the most recent attempt. There is a brief note stating when the _Bray Keaven_ was due to pass through the Sentry system the first time around and the expected crew count. There is also a list of expenses incurred to date. The expenses indicate that the _Oser_ was in the Sentry system when the _Bray Keaven_ appeared with only Martha alive. The _Oser_ then left the system and incurred no expenses until docking at the highport on the same day as the _Bray Keaven_ returned to Sentry.

-----​ 
Saro puts Vasilii and Ian on bed rest, given their wounds, and tends to them during the day. Saro wishes that Darishun were still onboard so that he could have the Virushi sit on Vasilii and Ian to make them stay in bed.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XVI*​

*Date: 168-993*​*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Fonnein*​
The morning of the second day in jump, the crew gathers for breakfast. On the bright side, Swann hasn’t discovered the traditional "bomb for leaving Sentry" onboard yet. Ian takes a Marine ration pack and gives it to Aidan, but otherwise leaves Aidan in his room. The rest of the crew gets normal meals.​ 
Swann again eats a big bowl of oatmeal, topped with fresh fruit. As he eats, he listens to what the other crewmembers say.

-----​ 
Vasilii starts off the discussion. "Mister Silver’s explanation yesterday was a bit incomplete. He left out something he said in the earlier conversation I had with him in the cargo bay.

"Sometime prior to leaving Sentry, Mister Silver sent a message ahead to Fonnein informing his contact there that he would be arriving shortly, presumably with the cubes. He also informed them he’d be arriving on _this_ ship. Unless we do something about it before we arrive, I suspect they’re going to be looking for us, him, and the cubes when we show up in orbit."

He turns to Martha, Kevon, and Vargas. "Also, one of the _Oser _crew had a portacomp that had some kind of antenna peripheral on it. Apparently, our mystery cubes have some kind of transponders in them that this little portacomp could track. I can only imagine the avionics at Fonnein’s Highport are going to see them when we get in range, let alone when we dock. My personal feeling is that we should start trying to find some passive means of hiding them from sensors with what we have onboard, but that’s my opinion. Might also behoove us to reprogram the transponder and show up under a different name.

"And not to get off the subject, but for everyone’s information, the Fonnein legal system, what there is of it, doesn’t rely on any codification of their laws. No statutes, no formal bill of rights, nothing. The people are supposed to be pretty levelheaded, but apparently someone with a lot of juice on that planet wants at least one of these cubes righteously. I’d VERY strongly recommend nobody leave the highport. Hell, for that matter, don’t leave the ship. As long as we’re in orbit, we’re still under Imperial jurisdiction, and as useless as seems to be these days, I’d rather trust that over the locals any day.

"As for Aidan and the cubes. Since he seems to have a patron on Fonnein who wants to see him succeed with his mission, he’d probably get sprung from the local jail the moment we walked away from the police station, assuming he would get detained at all, given their legal system.

"As unattractive as the prospect is, my vote’s to keep him on the ship for the entire stay at Fonnein, sedated if need be, and as soon as the repairs and maintenance are finished, we make a jump back to Sentry and take up the subject with the Marquis’ people, and let _them_ deal with the cubes. Considering the money that's getting thrown around for these cubes, I’d say we’re in WAY over our heads — it’s time to cut our losses and walk away from this mess. But I’ll be damned if we’re going to turn them over to someone who hired yahoos like Aidan Silver or Hil Seirl to take the cubes off of us.

"Oh, and _that’s_ the part that REALLY gets me! Everyone and their cleaning droid knows where these damn cubes are, but nobody will come to US with an upfront offer! No, they have to hire spaceheads like him to TAKE the cubes off us, and still have to pay huge amounts of money anyway to a middleman! Not a good business model, unless they’re looking to kill the middleman when he shows up to make the exchange."

He thinks for a brief moment about the off-hand comment, looks at the others with the realization that he’s probably right.

"That’s it! That’s gotta be it! You figure he shows up to make the exchange, the other guy’s thugs disarm him before they let him in the door — one unarmed middleman is a lot easier to dispose of than seven armed crewmembers on their own starship. And it leaves no witnesses who could tie the person who’s supposedly buying to the cubes our affable middleman’s delivering. They get the cubes for nothing, except for a couple minutes of smooth–talking promising lots of money, and the price of a bullet."

He looks at the door to Aidan’s quarters. "I don’t know whether to hit the little bugger, or to feel sorry for him. Since he’s a witness to the original job offer, he might still end up with a bounty on his head whether he delivers the cubes or not."

-----​ 
Kevon frowns as he comes to the same conclusion as Vasilii. They were certainly in over their heads; if he had an escort frigate or even a fast patrol ship, he would say stay the course. But not in this poor excuse for a proving grounds target.

"I’ll get to work on the transponder suppression," the lieutenant commander offers. "I’m a sensor and communications specialist, so I should be able to fashion something that will work."

"Maybe with something from Mr. Silver’s cargo," he adds in thought.

"So, the question is: do we tell Silver that his life is most likely in danger if he continues on his delivery route?"

-----​ 
When Swann finishes eating, he sits back, looks around the room, rubs a hand across his face and says, "I’m not so sure Mr. Silver’s life is in danger. If he were dealing with criminals, then yes, they probably would eliminate him upon delivery of the cubes. But whoever arranged that Imperial warrant for him has Clout. Lots of it. Probably a Noble. A Nobel playing Games. And oh, how Nobles love their Games.

"I think Mr. Silver is basically working as a troubleshooter. Some Noble on Alief had arranged to deliver the cubes to a person or persons on Fonnein and Adukgin. The recipients could very well be Nobles as well. Probably doesn’t matter if they are or not.

"Anyway, this Noble on Alief hired the former Captain of the _Bray Keaven_ to transport the cubes. But the Captain, and most of the rest of the crew, die from the plague. The ship is seized by the Imperium. The Noble doesn’t know what happened to the cubes, but he still wants them delivered. So he sends Mr. Silver to find them and deliver them. Goes to a lot of trouble and expense, too, so this Game is obviously important to this Noble, and probably to the recipients of the cubes as well.

"Now I’ve done some similar work for Nobles from time to time. They like good, reliable Game pieces. They don’t like to lose good, reliable Game pieces. It seems as if Mr. Silver is a good, reliable Game piece, so his patron Noble doesn’t want to lose him. So I doubt he’s in any danger, as long as he completes his mission. Nobles also don’t like to kill someone who has completed a mission. They have a sense of honor about such things.

"However, if you cross a Noble, or expose his Game when he wants it kept secret, then the Noble will retaliate. Nobles who lose their Games don’t blame themselves; they blame their Game pieces. He might have you killed. He might just make your life Hell. If we don’t cooperate in this little game, we might just make ourselves one big enemy.

"You servicemen who are on reserve status or detached duty — you could be called back to active duty and assigned to sit on some frozen rockball planetoid monitoring Zhodani Core Expeditions for the rest of your life. Or doing field-testing of new vacc suit designs on a planet with an insidious atmosphere.

"And Vasilii. How would you like to find yourself working for a Merchant trade delegation visiting K’kree space? Do you want to become a vegetarian? You’ll be wishing you had a Cuddles to protect you if a K’kree catches a whiff of meat on your breath.

"Now I’m not saying we should just hand the cubes over to Mr. Silver and let that be the end of it. No, we need to protect ourselves, and our ship, and watch out for our own interests. He’s offered to get our ship repaired. Let’s take him up on that offer. He, and his Noble patron, owe us that much, at least. It’s because of them that the ship got damaged in the first place. I’m certain we won’t be taking all of Mr. Silver’s profit for this job. He’s going to compensated once this is through, I’m sure. Compensated very well.

"We also should be concerned about who else wants these cubes. Someone hired Hil Seirl and went to a lot of expense to track down the cubes and try to intercept them. Maybe it was one of the intended recipients, anxious to make sure he gets what was promised him. Maybe it’s another player in the Game, someone new. So we need to be careful and cautious.

"We also have some unfinished business we need to take care off. We still have the vials of starflower pollen. We need to get rid of them. While we’re in jump would be a good choice. We don’t want to get caught with that stuff during an inspection.

"There’s been a lot of activity revolving around, and conversation about, these cubes. But we still know very little about them. I suggest we go get them, right now, and start trying to find out what they are, what they do, and why someone would want them. But most importantly, we need to find out if they do have some sort of transponder that allows them to be tracked, and if so, how can we mask it or block it.

"And we only have six days left. So I suggest we allow a supervised Mr. Silver assist us with our investigation into the cubes, if he is so inclined."

Vargas says, "Well, one, I agree about the pollen. The sooner it’s out the airlock the better. Second, if nothing else, we might want to find a spot under the fusion plant to stick the cubes. That much metal combined with magnetic fields does nasty things to RF. Third, we might want to consider helping Silver get the cubes to whatever Noble he’s working for. Might transfer the attention from us to the Noble and net us brownie points at the same time. Last, I’m loath to leave the XT after we land, if we land. I don’t see much use in wandering into a hot LZ."

The Scout draws a mug of Kevon’s Navy paint thinner coffee.

Ian looks at Swann. "Interesting theory. Makes for good storytelling. Guess we’ll have to wait and see if it fits in the fiction or non-fiction category."

He takes another gulp of strong Navy brew java. "As much as I hate to admit it, I actually think that pain-in-the-ass," gesturing toward Aidan’s cabin, "was telling the truth yesterday. Question is, what do we do about it? Do we take the credits, hand him the cubes, and kick him off the ship once we arrive and be done with it? That sounds like the least trouble for us. But Swann, you don’t seem to like that idea. No matter what we decide to do, when we arrive, we need to be prepared and on our toes."

Swann says, "I agree about being prepared. But I think that for the ordeal we’ve been put through, and the damage to the ship, we need some compensation before we cut Silver lose with the cubes."

Ian subconsciously starts rubbing his wounded leg. "I like the idea of turning off or changing the ship’s transponder so we don’t advertise our presence once we drop outta jump at Fonnein."

"You do know it’s highly illegal to do either one of those?," Swann asks. "I’m not sure we need more legal complications at the moment."

"As far as the cubes emitting some kinda tracking signal," Ian says, "I would be surprised if that is the case. I think the antenna attached to the pirate’s laptop was to be used to link up with another ship in orbit. Remember, his story was he wanted to purchase passage on our ship, then dock with another ship in orbit to transfer cargo."

A frown crosses Ian’s face. "On the subject of the pollen, I vote to space it."

Martha nods, relief entering her voice. "I second that!"

"Yes," Ian continues, "let's allow the pain-in-the . . . uh, Mr. Silver to join us and examine the cubes."

"Personally, I think we should just send him on his merry way when we reach Fonnein," Martha sighs. "But I’ll go with the majority on this one. I still don’t trust that ol’ groat, and I think that the liberties he takes with things that aren’t his will be the death of him. I’d just rather that be a death of one rather than a death of eight, but that’s my thoughts on the matter."

Martha slumps back into her chair, sipping half-heartedly at her mug of Bitterstouts.

-----​ 
Vasilii listens to Swann’s theory, but apparently is not entirely convinced. "OK, I hear you, but given the importance of the issue, I’d like to make sure your theory has some solidity. I’m not harping on it; I just want to walk through it to make sure we’ve covered the angles.

"OK, as for the warrant, it claims that what’s inside the cubes is perfectly legal, but it specifically avoids describing the contents. If it’s legal cargo, why not list the contents? If I were a customs agent, that would look a little odd to me.

"Also, if it’s legit cargo, why would the other crew put it in a smuggling compartment instead of the cargo bay or the ship’s safe?"

"Depends on exactly what is in the cubes, and if someone else wants it," Swann says. "Hil Seirl’s involvement seems to indicate someone else does want it. It might be some sort of top secret research project, or a new prototype. It would be legal, but you wouldn’t want your competitors to know you were moving it from one system to another. They might try to hijack it. Or it could have been stolen from the rightful owner, and the owner wants it back. It’s legal to own, you just don’t want anyone to know you’re trafficking stolen goods."

Vasilii mulls this one over. "Hmm. Alright, for now I can work with you on that one. It seems a little far-fetched to me, but I can’t say it couldn’t happen that way.

"OK, we’ve tossed this ship from stem to stern, and we haven’t found any document even _remotely _like that warrant left behind by the other crew. They would have had the exact same problem getting those cubes through customs as Mister Silver would, so why wouldn’t _they_ have something like it, if the cargo is legit?"

"Well, besides the fact that Imperial warrants are very rare and difficult to obtain, giving one to the original crew might've make them a little too interested in what they were carrying," Swann says. "Smuggling something through customs, they were used to. Smuggling something valuable enough to warrant an Imperial warrant, maybe someone else might be interested in acquiring it."

"But then, by your own argument, wouldn’t giving one to Aidan run the chance of making _him _too interested?"

"Well, I believe that at the point the patron sent Silver after the cubes, he probably felt he had no other choice, since there was a very good chance the cubes had been discovered by the authorities."

"Consider also, if you were a patron who wanted a classified cargo shipped somewhere without running the risk of having it opened by Customs, wouldn’t your cargo look less ‘interesting’ if you gave the delivering crew a piece of paperwork that made the cargo look legit and official, that also allowed them to walk it right past the Customs desk, rather than hiring the crew to specifically _smuggle _it?" Vasilii asks. "I mean, wouldn’t a legit cargo _with_ papers look less interesting than a smuggled one without any, hmm?"

Swann smiles and says, "It’s certainly not the method I would have chosen, but the patron may have considerations we’re not aware of."

"Although," Vasilii smiles to himself, "that idea is rather secondary. To be honest, your theory has a pretty major hole in it. To be even more honest, I’ve seen _planets_ smaller than the hole in your theory, which basically boils down to this:

"This hypothetical patron we’re considering, who wants the issue of their cubes dealt with quietly, discreetly, _secretly_, in a way that arouses NO ONE’S suspicions or curiosity," Vasilii points at Aidan’s stateroom, "hired HIM for the job!

"I mean, c’mon Swann, this guy’s the poster child for unresolved childhood dependencies! If he’s not the center of attention, he’ll shrivel up, wither, and die. This is NOT the guy you hire to be _low-key_ and _discreet_.

Swann smiles again and says, "Again, not the method I would have chosen.

"I think the patron hired the ship to move the cubes to a new location," Swann theorizes. "When the ship was confiscated because of the plague, the patron had to assume the cubes might have been found. So he gets the warrant for Mr. Silver so that if they have been discovered by a third party, Silver can walk in and take them back with no questions asked. Or at least without having to answer the questions."

"Except that the warrant doesn’t allow him to take possession of the cubes," Vasilii says. "It only lets him move them through Customs."

Swann considers this. "I thought the warrant allowed him to take possession. Hmmm, that would change the scenario a bit. But only as far as how Silver would have to go about acquiring the cubes."

"Alright, now let’s look at your Nobles and their ‘good, reliable game pieces,’ " Vasilii says. "You ever play chess, Swann? In chess, _all_ your pieces are theoretically valuable, it’s just a question of the use you put them to. But for the sake of seeing a larger strategy succeed, ‘good and reliable’ game pieces will easily become expendable and sacrificed without a second thought. I mean, game pieces are worthless if they don’t get used at some point, right?

"And for the right amount of money, even good and reliable game pieces can be replaced. And Nobles usually have plenty of both to spare."

"Well, I’d say Mr. Silver is a very valuable piece. Holding that warrant pretty much makes him a queen. You don’t sacrifice your queen unless you’re going for a checkmate."

"I wouldn’t give him that kind of credit just yet," Vasilii counters. "The scope of his warrant is too limited to help him get the cubes, not without some kind of help. His best bet would have been to get a Customs agent on his side while we were still on the ground at Sentry and confront us there. Then he would have had the authority behind him to simply take the cubes without us being able to say anything.

"But as it is, alone with us out here, he’s got nothing. If anything, he’s complicated his own problem by drawing attention to himself and the cubes, in a way that’s made us unreceptive to him, and pretty seriously damaged his chances of ever getting hold of those cubes. I’d say he’s on the same level as the rest of us pawns.

"Besides, I’ve half a mind to take that damn warrant off of him to keep him from going anywhere with those cubes when we get there."

"There’s still the matter of the damages to the ship," Swann says. "I think we need to be completely and adequately compensated for that. And there’s the matter of Silver’s patron. I still think that, whoever he or she might be, we don’t want them mad at us. In fact, if we can arrange for them to become indebted to us so they might do us a favor in the future, all the better. It never hurts to have influential friends in powerful places."

Vasilii lets out a long sigh, looking thoughtfully at the table for a moment, absently tapping the side of his coffee cup with his index finger as he thinks. He finally speaks, addressing the rest of the group as much as Swann. "Alright. How about this, then. Two cubes, two destinations, that’s two exchanges that have to be made. We go ahead and make the first one on Fonnein and see how it goes. If it goes off without a hitch, we continue on to Adugkin and make the exchange there.

"But, if the exchange on Fonnein goes rimward and we get ripped off, or the ship gets broken into again, or if the ship or any of us get _detained_, we turn over whatever cubes we have AND Aidan to the Imperials, and wash our hands of the matter. How do you folks feel about that?"

Swann smiles. "That sounds fine. And if any of those things happen, and Silver is still around, the Imperials will be the least of his problems."

"In either case, if we’re ever going to return to Sentry in the future, we’re going to need the warrant after the exchanges are done, to back up our story that the cubes weren’t contraband being smuggled," Vasilii says. "That much I’m going to insist on — I’m not ready to burn our bridges at Sentry, at least not yet."

Ian appears deep in thought. "That sounds like a decent plan," he finally says.

"I don’t want to burn any bridges, either," Swann says. "I don’t think we’ll need the warrant. We can always deny anything the Oser’s crew says about what we were carrying that they were after; they could have gotten the wrong ship, and it would be our word against theirs. With nothing in the smuggling compartments, they have no proof.

"I don’t know if Silver has to return the warrant after he’s made his deliveries. But if worse comes to worst, as a backup, we can make a copy of the warrant. We can save the copy we download from the imbedded chip we scanned, and visually record the original. In fact, that might not be a bad idea to do anyway, just as a precaution."

Vasilii interrupts him with a tone of resignation in his voice. "The Sentry people have the portacomp. Think about it for a minute: the diagram of the ship with the transponders highlighted on it, along with the coordinates. This ship is a standardized design; they’re going to know that whatever had those transponders wasn’t in any of the cargo bays. And if I were a Customs agent, I’d want the crew to produce nothing less than the original warrant to explain that.

"Still, making a copy couldn’t hurt."

Swann looks puzzled. "Am I missing something? What diagram of the ship with the transponders highlighted? I don't remember that being on the computer. It was just a readout of location coordinates that at the time corresponded to the smuggling holds. We don’t even know for sure that the cubes have transponders attached to them. That’s just speculation on our part right now. That’s why we need to do a thorough examination of the cubes."

He stands up. "I’m going to get the cubes right now so we can start examining them. Vargas, could you help me?"

"Sure," Vargas says, shrugging. "Let’s just hope they’re not rigged to explode or anything. Jump space is pretty unforgiving."

Swann turns to look at Ian. "When we get back with the presents, we’ll bring out Silver. Maybe he knows something about them."

Swann and Vargas head down to engineering to retrieve the cubes.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Any predictions when the thread reaches 9,000 views? 

I say Dec. 10.


----------



## Pyske

I say today, Dec 03.  Of course, the really safe bet would be Dec 06, when you update.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XVII*​ 
*Date: 168-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Fonnein*

Swann and Vargas retrieve the two cubes (with the help of a grav pallet) and bring them to the lounge to be inspected.

-----​ 
After the discussion, Martha and Saro wait until the others leave, put on their vacc suits, retrieve the vials of pollen and pollen paraphernalia from the ship’s safe, and then go to the port airlock. They enter the airlock, depressurize the airlock, and open the outer iris valve. They then briefly amuse themselves by alternately pitching the vials full of star flower pollen into the gray void of jump space until they are all gone. The pollen paraphernalia then quickly follows.

-----​ 
While waiting for the others to return, Vasilii looks at Aidan's warrant again. The text of the warrant reads:

*Imperial Warrant of Legality and Safety*​ 
*This Imperial Warrant of Legality hearby certifies that the contents of these high security transport cubes (No. 1384A5SW87EI6R223NM23 and No. 1384A5SW87EI6R223NM24) are neither inherently dangerous nor prohibited under Imperial Law. The Imperial Investigative Service instructs all Imperial officers and courts to allow these cubes to pass unimpeded through Imperial space and ports. These cubes are subject to local laws, but the Imperial Investigative Service requests that local jurisdictions accept this warrant.*

*Attorney General Tamlin Frukoki*​*Imperial Investigative Court No. 59273–991*​*Janis/Core*​ 
The warrant does have a chip embedded in it. Passing a reader over the chip repeats the warrant on the screen. Vasilii notes that the warrant doesn't mention Aidan specifically. Looking in the computer’s library program for Imperial Warrants, Vasilii finds that Imperial Attorney Generals can issue certain classes of warrants, but the entry doesn’t indicate what those classes are beyond "examples are deputizing investigators, authorization for searches, and authorization for transport."

-----​ 
Kevon and Vargas put their heads together and decide that moving the cubes closer to the power plant will help mask any transponder in the cubes. Of course, moving the cubes closer to the power plant basically means leaving the cubes out in the open in engineering.

Kevon casually comments that placing the cubes in the safe in his cabin might help, but the safe is a bit too small for even one of the cubes.

On a lark, Kevon tries to use the ship’s sensors to pick up any chirps from the cubes while they are still in starboard engineering, and is unable to detect any chirps he can attribute to the cubes’ transponders. He guesses that either he missed the proper frequency or the cubes’ transponders only reply to a specific chirp request.

-----​ 
After Swann and Vargas retrieve the cubes without incident, Ian fetches Aidan from his cabin. Then Vasilii, Swann, and Kevon lead the inspection as the others mainly just look on or keep an ear out.

-----​ 
Ian sits back and observes, trying to be at ease. "Don’t want to do anything that’ll get my ass chewed out by the Doc," Ian thinks to himself, with a half grin.

-----​ 
Vasilii watches as the cubes are brought up. "Hmm. Just thought of something I’d like to check out, back in a minute."

He gets up and takes the lift down to the crew deck, and goes to the ship’s locker to get a radiation counter. He switches it on, gets a background count, makes note of it, then takes it up to the lounge and puts it next to the cubes to see if there’s any difference. "I know they haven’t set off the alarms, just wanted to know if they put off any radiation at all. Figured it couldn't hurt."

-----​ 
Swann suggests scanning the cubes using everything available on the ship, including the ship’s sensors if that can be arranged. He also suggests scanning — actively and passively — for a transponder signal, again using the ship's sensors and communications equipment.

-----​ 
Ian says, "Didn’t someone mention that ultraviolet light is used to view the ID numbers? Maybe it would reveal more — it’s worth a try."

-----​ 
Swann, Martha, and Saro scan the cubes with everything available onboard: engineering diagnostic scanners, medical scanners, radiation detectors. There is nothing above normal background radiation detected.

There are no electronic emissions detected with the handheld equipment; assuming the cubes have transponders, nothing is detected squawking.

Swann and Kevon try to use the ship’s sensors and communications gear on the cubes. The sensors really aren’t very helpful since they are designed to scan _out_ of the ship, not_ in_ the ship. The communications, though patched and jury rigged, isn’t very helpful either. No electronics emissions are detected.

The cubes feel quite solid and sturdy and have no apparent seams or openings.

-----​ 
Other scanning reveals pretty much what was revealed before. The cubes are a dark plastic shell about 5 mm thick. Inside the cubes’ shell lies a large volume of foam. At the center of the cube there is a second cube about 10 cm across that is either solid or at least resists any attempt to scan its contents.

Based on the scanners, most of the outer cube appears to be foam–like substance, but it doesn’t mean that it’s light foam. Doing some quick calculations, Martha estimates that weight distribution is:

Outer cube shell — about 5 kg
Inner cube — about 5 kg
Foam — about 15 kg

Martha says, "According to the densitometer, the inner cube’s density is approximately 5.0 grams per cubic centimeter. That’s in the range of iron-based ores, such as magnetite, or even a titanium carbide ceramic, but far less dense than most precious metals, as well as the radioactive elements on the upper end of the periodic table. That’s at least according to these engineering tables." The engineer taps her handcomp screen.

"Based on the way the interior of the cube resists densitometer scans, I’d dare say it’s either uniform or the exterior has been processed using some advance technology that impacts the atomic bonding."

-----​ 
Martha retrieves a blacklight. The blacklight reveals ID numbers that correspond to the numbers on Aidan’s warrant.

-----​ 
Aidan does comment that the cubes are intended for secure transport of whatever is inside and that attempting to open the cubes outside of a very specific set of atmospheric conditions will result in the cubes self destructing.

Martha replies, "That implies, then, that the inner cube is susceptible to the corrosive or explosive nature of the foam. That, and the fact that there’s foam present, does imply that the object is somewhat fragile, which rules out my thoughts on the superdense processing — unless, of course, it’s something from an Ancient site or something like that. You never can tell with tech that advanced."

-----​ 
Vargas scratches his chin and considers the cube for a moment. "Now and then I’ve heard of some pretty exotic tamper–proof features for containers. Sometimes you even haul one by courier if you’re a Scout, but I don’t know if I ever heard of anything like this."

-----​ 
Somewhat reluctantly (but contritely at the same time — no mean feat) Aidan returns to his cabin, retrieves a few things, and then shows the crew his tablet reader, which appears to be a fairly high–end, TL-12 model. The tablet reader has an attachment apparently identical to the one that Mark’s portacomp had on it (the antenna). Aidan’s tablet reader is displaying the same program as Swann saw on Mark’s portacomp with its readout of serial number, distance, and bearing. When Aidan first starts the program, Martha’s comm scanner shows a brief transmission from the cubes on a little–used frequency. The squawk is very brief and low powered.

About five minutes later, the cubes apparently squawk again. Martha’s capture of the transmission shows that the data is probably significantly encrypted. After Aidan shuts down the program, Martha doesn’t pick up any other squawks.

Swann says, "Martha, lock that frequency into the ship’s computer. We might need it in the future."

"Sure, Swann. Can you help me decipher this a bit? If we can identify the method used for encryption, it might give us a clue as to who ‘Mister’ Silver works for, or who this package was intended for."

Swann makes a mental note that he, with Martha’s help, will work on breaking the transmission encryption during the remainder of the jump. He also will sit down with Aidan and work on upgrading the ship’s computer security.

-----​ 
Vasilii looks at Aidan and his tablet reader. "I hope it doesn’t matter that Lt. Darlow and his people have had about two and a half days so far to look over a portacomp from the _Oser_ that had the same program and peripheral — that’s how _they_ knew we still had the cubes.

"But setting that aside for a moment, let me see if I can explain where this crew is at, with regards to your cubes.

"After that little lovefest with the _Oser_, those cubes have become a lot of aggravation we didn’t sign on for. And to put it mildly, we’re _really_ not interested in going after any _more _trouble we didn’t sign on for. As things stand at the moment, _nobody _at this table is going to promise you a trip to Adugkin.

"That doesn’t mean we aren’t willing to work with you, we’re just looking to take this one step at a time. The idea that’s being tossed around at the moment, which may still get shot down since only part of the crew has voiced an opinion about it so far, goes like this:

"We go ahead and make the exchange at Fonnein, and I’m personally tempted to put the caveat on it that the exchange only happens _after_ we get the repairs and maintenance done on the ship, but I’ll leave that for later discussion.

"But to continue, the plan is that we make the exchange at Fonnein, and see how that goes. If it goes off without any snags, then we make Adugkin the next stop.

"BUT — if the exchange goes bad, or anything happens to us or the ship, we turn over you, the warrant, and whatever cube or cubes we still have to the Imperials, and we tell them about how we've been getting shot at for these cubes and leave it to you to explain why.

"So I guess the questions you have to ask yourself are, do you trust your patron, and does your patron trust the people they’re sending you to deal with?

"Or let me try the question this way: Have you dealt with these people before? Or at least has your _patron_ dealt with them before? Or do they have a reputation of some kind?"

Aidan becomes very business-like, all traces of the past clown disappearing. "I do know and trust my patron, having worked for her before several times. I do not know the people I’m delivering to, but have dealt with all manner of rapscallions in the past. My patron typically sends me to people who have a breed of honor that can be trusted, as long as one watches them. Vigilance, and keeping them off guard, pays off. I frequently play the clown to put people off their guard and have them not take me seriously or to distract them from my real intentions."

He pauses briefly before continuing. "My telling you this is a measure of my respect for you, although I’m sure you’ll take that somewhat askance. I take the potential danger of these deliveries very seriously, but I was not sure of you when I came aboard and was not certain what actions I would need to take to make the delivery. I would like to make sure you are all compensated handsomely for making these deliveries, especially as you have been badly stung by association with these items. My own compensation generally comes in dealing in influence, which I shall equally hope to reward you with.

"Now as to these cubes. I am very curious. Please permit me a few moments." Aidan works on his portacomp, putting as close to the cubes as possible.

-----​ 
During the discussion of the cubes, Saro stays in the background, watching the rest of the crew, especially the two under his medical supervision. When needed he helps out performing various tests on the cubes.

After a while of discussion and examination he pipes up. "Ahem. It seems that we have gone as far as we can examining the cubes for the moment. I suggest we table discussion of our plans for the cubes and Mr. Silver until a later time, as I am about to exert my medical authority and shoo Vasilii and Ian back to the sickbay to continue their recuperation.

"For what it is worth, I just want the damn cubes off the ship one way or another, be it by spacing them, or by helping Mr. Silver with his delivery. Let us all think upon our options some more and meet to discuss it again."

Saro waves his hand in the general direction of the sickbay, raising his eyebrows while looking at the injured men. "Gentlemen?"

When he moves to leave the room, Saro stops by Martha and quietly addresses her. "Martha, I need to see to Ian and Vasilii at the moment, but I’d like it if you would stop by my cabin for a few moments when you get a chance tonight or tomorrow."

-----​ 
After the discussions about the cubes are over, Vasilii retrieves his hand computer from his stateroom before returning to sickbay.

-----​ 
Kevon, Swann, and Martha attempt to analyze the transmissions from the cube as well as a transmission detected from Aidan’s antenna. As far as they can tell, the antenna on Aidan’s portacomp emits a chirp, the cubes reply, and then nothing happens for another five minutes.

After spending the rest of the day and all of the next day analyzing the transmission and the encryption, Kevon, Swann, Martha and Aidan — working separately and together — manage to crack the encryption.

Both Aidan and Kevon recognize the encryption as being a variant of Hsieu-Buowil-5, a fairly secure military encryption commonly used about a hundred years ago for lower level military IFF systems and now beginning to see use in high level commercial applications.

The chirp from the antenna is some sort of non-varying identification number of some sort along with the number 2.

The replying squawk from the cube is a repeat of the identification number, the cube’s serial number, and an alpha–numeric string that seems to vary. Aidan and Swann both theorize that the string may be tied to some sort of secure ID built into the cube and the antenna in order to verify that the returning squawk is authentic.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Saro checks on his patients. Ian and Vasilii do seem to be spending quite a bit of time in bed. However, Vasilii seems to be particularly tired and healing slowly.

-----​ 
After an evening spent relaxing and chatting for the uninjured folks, the crew and Aidan turn in.

-----​ 
Martha sleeps soundly until she is wakened by a loud crash, a grinding noise, and a shudder, seemingly coming from port engineering. She bolts out of her bunk, slaps the shipwide alarm, and then dashes for engineering. As she opens the iris valve leading to port engineering from the low berths, a thick cloud of smoke billows towards her. As the smoke begins to clear, she sees two hazy figures. She recognizes the striking blonde in blue just as the blonde raises an SMG and fires. Martha throws herself to the side, but the rounds strike home, and the last thing that Martha sees is . . .

. . . the lower half of the desk in her stateroom. Martha blinks, and then staggers up from the floor where she appears to have thrown herself (from the bunk) and listens to the apparently normal hums of a functional starship. She plods to the door, opens it, and peeks outside. Looking into the lounge, Martha sees Kevon drinking a mug of his ImpNavy strong coffee.


----------



## Truestar

Been reading for some time, enjoying it very much 
I am also telling my players about this as we are about to embark on a PbEM

Marc


----------



## Shadowdancer

Well, we hit 9,000 views on 12-8. Yeah!


----------



## Pyske

Dude, where's the keg?   Is this a party or what?


----------



## Shadowdancer

Truestar said:
			
		

> Been reading for some time, enjoying it very much



Thanks


			
				Truestar said:
			
		

> I am also telling my players about this as we are about to embark on a PbEM
> 
> Marc



Good luck. I hope your group has as much fun as we've had and are having in our game.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XVIII*​


*Date: 169-993 to 172-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Sentry and Fonnein*

“Mornin’, Ms. Smythe,” the lieutenant commander intones. “You’re up rather early today. Did your ‘engineer’s sense’ wake you when it smelled the coffee?”

Martha nods absently at Kevon, then heads immediately to port engineering, just to affirm that everything's OK. She’s somewhat groggy and panicky, but moving with a definite sense of purpose. Only when she awakes enough to realize that it was just a dream does Martha begin to relax a little. Still apprehensive, she activates the iris vale leading to the low berths, standing somewhat out of the way. Nervously, she glances inside the room beyond, just to make sure there’s no Zho mind-rapist with an SMG ready to mow her down.

After confirming that the ship is safe, the young engineer pings Doc Saro on personal comms. “Doc, sorry to wake you, but I need to get your opinion on something. It’s kinda important.”

Answering the early call over the comm, Saro tells Martha to come by as soon as she is ready. A little while later, Martha enters the Doc’s cabin, her complexion pale and with a haunted look in her eyes. Saro sits her down and listens closely to her as she reveals her concerns and fears to him.

“Sorry I got so busy yesterday, and didn’t get back with you. Yesterday was pretty hectic, and then -- well, Doc, I’ve started having the dreams again.” In a tumble of words and emotion, Martha relays the details of her most recent dream to Doc Saro. “When I got up off the floor, I even went and checked on engineering, to make sure it’s all OK. That’s how bad things around here are getting to me. So, Doc, what do you think? Am I losing it?”

When the words finally slow and she makes her fearful query, Saro leans forward, looks into her eyes, and begins to speak in his most sincere voice. "Martha, I’ve seen how valiantly you’ve tried to deal with all these troubling events, going back to the loss of the _Keaven_’s previous crew. You have done an admirable job of maintaining your composure thus far, but the incident with the _Oser_ was one stick too much and your anxiety level has become overwhelming, hasn’t it?”

Martha nods wearily. "These last two months have been the worst of my life, Doc. I don’t know if I’m coming or going, and every time I think I get a hold on the situation, it changes on me.” She looks up at him, the corners of her eyes watering.

Keeping his voice warm and reassuring, he continues, “Now, as I may have said before, I’m not formally trained as a psychiatrist. I do have some familiarity in the area and as an MD, I could prescribe some drugs to stabilize your anxiety. However, I am loathe to do so unless absolutely necessary. These medications often have side effects and in controlling the anxiety may adversely affect you in other areas.”

“That’s what the counselor said at Alief, but like I told him, I don’t want to have to take medications. The _Bray_ needs my attention, and if it’s lacking, even for a moment, we could end up in – an indelicate situation, to say the least.”

“What I’d like to do is to see if we can use some alternative methods to help you lower your anxiety and to develop means to mitigate the stress brought upon by future events.”

The young engineer nods again. “I’m game. I just can’t seem to calm down enough to think like the counselor told me to. You know, look at the situation from afar, and ask myself the right questions.”

“I would start out teaching you some simple breathing exercises and relaxation techniques. After that, we can move to some more advanced techniques for mental focusing that I’ve learned from various practitioners during my studies.”

Saro leans back in his seat, maintaining his eye contact with Martha. “What do you think Martha? Do you wish to start with these exercises? Or would you rather I prescribed some medication?”

With a sigh, Martha straightens up in her seat. “Let’s start those exercises, Doc. I don’t know about those ‘more advanced techniques’ you’re talking about, but I definitely would like to breath easy again.”

-----​ 
Shortly after Martha leaves the lounge, Vargas enters and helps himself to some of Kevon’s coffee. He joins the lieutenant commander at a table. Aidan strides in, studying his portacomp. He grabs some coffee and walks over to the table. “Good morning Kevon. Vargas.”

After exchanging pleasantries, Kevon grills Mr. Silveron the Hsieu-Buowil-5 and other Imperial communications encoding, justto get a general idea of the courier’s level of knowledge.

“So Kevon, what would you like to know about Hsieu-Buowil-5 encryption?” Aidan says. “It’s a fairly old method, which is why it took us a while to recognizeit. Some genealogical studies of older encryption methods led usgradually back to this old H-B-5. Fortunately, there are some well-knowmethods for cracking it.”

Aidan rambles on for several minutes talkingabout the history of encryption methods and generally exhibiting aninterest in the technology. He is clearly a fairly knowledgeable hacker who isquite conversant with the intricacies of the actual algorithms and howto design and code them.

Kevon also is well versed in communications technology, and understands the basics of communications encoding, even though he’s not a cryptologic specialist. The lieutenant commander politely nods occasionally, even though he’s glossing over most of what he’s hearing. He’s getting the information he needs, and sufficiently understands Aidan’s skill and knowledge by the end of their conversation.

“Imperial communications encoding you say?” Aidan continues. “Hmm, I only know some of thealgorithms behind it as they relate to some of the encryption encodes.” He rambles off for a few more moments.

“Sorry about drifting from thetopic there. Yes, not much beyond that though. Never really gotinvolved in that end of the family business. I was much more interestedin the computers and control systems. Really fascinating on some ships.”

"Sorry, might still be sleepy but, what ‘family business’?” Vargas asks.

“Did I say that? Errrm, I suppose I did. I tend to forget what I’m saying when I’m rambling about my passions. Don’t get me started on pentathlons. Right, so, the family business. Please keep this within the ship. Especially as might family might be pleased to deny it. You see, my family builds ships. And I sold them to the Imperial Navy for several years. Quite interesting being near the court and such, but not quite as interesting as diplomatic work.

“Have you seen my ship models? And their holographic tricks? Those are some of my favorite models. Umm, the name’s Argentii -- Argentum Conglomerate. Silver’s a convenience used in the family, and I don’t want to advertise my connections. Anyway. Anything else you’d like to discuss on the computer? We should talk about some protocol enhancements to make sure the ship’s computers are completely secure and then . . . ” Argent starts to drift off into technical explanations again.

“I see,” Vargas says. “So the ‘family business’ included military grade comms systems eh?”

“Some part of it certainly. Not a side of the business I followed too closely. Afraid I was more of a salesman than anything else. Useless son of the aristocrats don’t you know.”

-----​ 
For the rest of the jump, Ian concentrates on relaxing in his cabin, assiduously resting and healing. Vasilii, after some consultation and some aborted activity, does the same thing in the improvised sickbay. Saro cares for them both as well as counsels Martha.

After a slow start, Vasilii does start healing, though he is still injured. Ian responds much better to Saro’s care, particularly because he really is resting.
Saro does a good job of teaching Martha some relaxation techniques as well as does a bit of psychotherapy. His efforts appear to be quite effective at helping the young engineer deal with the stress caused by events of the last few months, and her sleep improves as the days wear on. She still will need to come to an understanding with regards to what the blonde “said” to her, but at least Martha feels more confident about being able to handle events that do occur.

Swann and Aidan work on improving the computer’s security protocols. Swann watches Aidan very closely, and as far as he can tell, Aidan isn’t trying to pull anything sneaky. By the end of the week, Swann and Aidan have managed to improve the security of the system considerably.

Kevon works on rigging up a cube transponder suppression system. Armed with information about the exact frequency and some characteristics of the transmission (provided by Martha), Kevon is able to construct a suppression system partly built from some of Aidan’s electronics parts. The resulting device is fairly crude and must sit right next to the cubes, but it should provide a some protection against picking up the cube squawks.


Martha and Vargas spend their time taking care of the ship (maintenance), repair some damage to Kevon’s former cabin (which will still need to be replaced), and assisting others in various tasks.

-----​ 
Very early in the morning of the 172nd day of the year finds the crew at their jump emergence stations. Shortly after 0300, Kevon signals that the _Bray Keaven_ is about to emerge from jump, and then the _Bray__ Keaven_ appears in 069-526 system. Klesiter Alpha burns red a little off to port, and Fonnein, the main world, appears straight ahead. Traffic appears to be fairly light at the moment, and the _Bray Keaven_ proceeds in system at 2G. Fonnein will be about 5 hours away at 2G.​

-----​​ 
Martha runs the standard diagnostic protocols for emergence from jump space, then begins a more detailed diagnostic intended to prepare her for the upcoming annual maintenance work. Finding no red lights, she then pulls up the computer's library data on Fonnein and starts checking out the local facilities.

-----​ 
Once out of jump and Kevon verifies the jump drive is properly secured, he runs through the approach checks, then monitors in-system communications.

-----​ 
Swann monitors the location and vector of all ships he can through the targeting system, particularly any that appear to be approaching the _Bray Keaven_.

-----​ 
As they head into system, Saro does a final inventory of his supplies to determine if there is anything he needs to try to pick up to replenish what he’s used in treating the crew so far, and perhaps some specialized tools to help Martha with her relaxation and focusing exercises.

When that is done Saro heads for the lounge with his medkit at the
ready. He hase his vacc suit laid out and ready in his cabin, just in case.

-----​ 
Ian turns to Saro to when he enters the lounge. “I’m feeling much better. Thanks, Doc!”

Then he levels his gaze on Aidan. “Mr. Silver, I would again like your assurance that you will be on your best behavior. I understand that there were extenuating circumstances that you were reacting to during the_ Oser _situation. It goes against my character, but I’m willing to give you a second chance.”

Ian flashes a big grin, crinkling the scarred skin on the side of his head.

“Indeed, I shall be on my best behavior,” Aidan promises. “It appears that that is what will best facilitate making the exchanges with the cubes. Not always the case in completing some of the tasks set for me. Although, rest assured, if the crew needs some of my bad behavior in a future encounter, it will be entirely at your disposal -- but only if you call for it.”

Ian nods once and sits back in his chair. “Very well Mr. Silver.”

He remains stay in the lounge conversing with the crew and Aidan. He listens in on any and all internal/external communications, just to stay on top of any situations that may arise.

-----​ 
Up in the lounge, the helmet to Vasilii’s vacc suit sits at the end of the table, out of everyone's way but in reach if needed. He’s resting his head on his arms folded in front of him on the table. He looks at the rest of the group in the lounge through bloodshot eyes at half-mast.

As Aidan is talking, Vasilii gets a look of angst on his face again. When Aidan finishes, Vasilii blearily lifts his head to look at the ship’s chronometer, turns to Aidan and points at the chrono. “Aidan, do you see that? To military types, that's Oh-Three-Hundred. To the rest of us, that’s Oh-Dark-Early. I don’t do Oh-Dark-Early, let alone anything else at 3 a.m., with the notable exception of sleep, so cut to the chase. What ‘tasks’ do you have ‘set for you’ beyond the exchanges for these cubes, and why would they require anything other than your best behavior?”

“Not meaning to startle you Vasilii, just responding reminiscently. I have no other tasks at the moment. But, gunrunning to revolutionaries is something that can get a bit, umm, sticky at times. Especially when the other side of the revolution has some major commercial interests behind it. It’s a good story for sometime when you’re more awake.”
When the conversation in the lounge is over, Vasilii says to the group, “Well, since I’m not going to get any sleep this morning, I’ll go see if I can find out what’s happening on Fonnein.”



He makes his way to the bridge and gets on the communications console to see if he can pick up any news feeds from Fonnein, even if it’s just audio or something in text.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter IXX*​
*Date: 172-993*

*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in the Fonnein System, located in the Linkworld's Cluster of Ley Sector*

Compared to the departure from Sentry, the transit from jump emergence to Fonnein Orbital is almost unbelievably smooth and rather unremarkable.

Well, there are a few tense moments when a pair of sleek shuttles made a 5G intercept of the incoming far trader, but once contact is established through the jury rigged communications system, Kevon smoothly fields all of the defense crews’ questions — an easy task for him having been on the other side of suspicious intercepts many times.

Aid is offered as soon as Kevon mentions the reason for the damaged communications system — the attack by the _Oser_ — but Kevon declines the offer other than stating that if the _Bray Keaven_ suddenly goes quiet, it’s probably because the comm system died. Both shuttles escort the _Bray Keaven_ to the orbital station just to make sure that communications are maintained as well as to keep an eye on the far trader — just in case.

-----​ 
Swann spends the entire transit in the starboard turret monitoring all craft using the targeting system and sensors. He notes the approach of the shuttles with some alarm, but Kevon manages to assuage his concern — mostly. Traffic continues to be fairly light.

Both Swann and Vargas do notice a pair of ships entering the system from jump space about an hour after the _Bray Keaven_ arrives. Both emerge on the limits of the _Bray Keaven_’s sensors. One appears to be another far trader while the other is some sort of 300-dTon ship. Both head inbound at 2G.

-----​ 
Martha runs her diagnostics on her systems. The systems seem to still be within specs, but she really thinks that the jump drive is borderline for another jump without maintenance. The odds are still fairly low for a misjump — and still within ideal spec — but the young engineer just doesn’t have a good feeling about pushing the odds another time.

Martha’s notes (and the library information) on Fonnein Orbital indicate that the station has two main concerns which handle starship maintenance. The larger of the two, Kaufshiliu has a reputation for having slightly higher prices than the smaller shop, Stork and Sons, but being a bit faster. Stork and Sons has a reputation for being slightly better at custom retrofits of equipment and being a bit cheaper, but also a bit slower. Both have very good reputations for their maintenance work, and quite a few captains who work the cluster come here for work on far traders and scout/couriers.

-----​ 
Saro determines he has used about Cr2,500 worth of supplies treating Ian and Vasilii. He decides there are a couple of sound and visual relaxation devices that he can try to find for Martha that should cost around Cr250 for a good set.

-----​ 
Vasilii tries to use the communications systems to pick up news feeds from Fonnein. A couple of hours from Fonnein, he tries for a fourth time. The Vilani merchant barely gets a signal during part of an interesting sounding news story. In order to get the rest of the story (something about lanthanum futures), Vasilii tries to boost the gain a bit and the entire comm system goes dead again.

About 10 minutes after the comm system dies, one of the escorting shuttles drops back to directly astern of the _Bray Keaven_ and the other closes to within a few kilometers. About the same time, Swann and Martha, and anyone else in a vacc suit, pick up a query on their suit comms from the closing shuttle. For the rest of the transit to the highport, communications are relayed through the escorting shuttle to the _Bray Keaven_ via suit comms.

-----​ 
A little after 0900, the _Bray Keaven_ settles into Arrival Berth No. 208. The berth is an enclosed and pressurized berth, just a little larger than the far trader itself, and not suitable for much other than cargo unloading via the port and forward cargo locks, passenger unloading, and light maintenance. Once the crew selects a maintenance yard, the ship will need to move.

After the ship powers down the drives and the berth pressurizes, a polite and annoyingly awake SPA (StarPort Authority) Customs officer arrives to look over the cargo and passenger manifests, check identities, and spot check the cargo. The inspection is over fairly quickly, and the officer doesn’t appear to notice anything beyond what is declared.

-----​ 
After the inspection, the rather bleary crew of the _Bray Keaven_ gathers in the lounge for what is now a brunch.

Vargas decides to remain on the bridge keeping an eye on things and cat napping when possible. Thanking Vargas profusely for staying on the bridge, Kevon head down to the lounge for a light snack.

"I suggest we take the day to rest and recover, and worry about cargoes, repairs, and upgrades tomorrow morning," the lieutenant commander says to the rest of the crew. "Pushing ourselves today nets us nothing. If you need me for any ‘captain-type’ things, I’ll be in my temporary quarters."

Swann looks around the lounge, and rubs a hand across his face. "That sounds good to me. I’ll be in my bunk."

"Sounds like a plan to me," Ian says. "Let’s make sure we have all security systems set before we bed down."

Martha yawns. "I’ll get some of the preliminary work set up for repairs and maintenance . . . ," she says, then notices Dr. Saro’s penetrating gaze. "Umm, this evening, after I’ve slept some."

With a forced smile, she stands. "I’ll be in my room if anyone needs me. Swann, you got security covered?"

Swann says, "Sure, I’ll check to make sure the new upgrades are in place and running."

-----​ 
Swann checks to make sure the ship’s security system is engaged and running as it should. He grabs something to eat and returns to his cabin. He sets up his vacc suit to recharge, eats, showers, and then goes to sleep.

-----​ 
After ensuring that Vasilii and Martha are aware of his concern for their welfare (by means of a few penetrating glares and stern expressions) Saro watches them to make sure they make good on their words of resting and relaxing.

His patients taken care of, Saro sits in his cabin looking over his list of consumed medical supplies to ensure he hasn’t missed anything. Putting that aside, he begins to make a list of what he’d like to see in an actual working sickbay. In the morning he plans on approaching the rest of the crew with his wish to upgrade the _Keaven_’s medical facilities. He knows that it will be expensive and take awhile, but if they at least consider it, the crew can start planning and preparing for a possible installation/retrofit.

Almost subconsciously he begins to hum ancient Terran lullabies to himself as he works.


----------



## Shadowdancer

The crew of the _Bray Keaven_ mostly rests during its first day in Sentry.

-----​ 
Swann sets up the security systems before the crewmembers go to their staterooms.

-----​ 
Saro checks that his patients are resting, looks over his list of medical supplies again, and then does a quick estimate of the costs to convert the improvised sickbay into a real one (albeit a small one). He estimates that it’ll probably cost around MCr2. Most of the costs will be due to the cost of acquiring and installing the various medical equipment required.

-----​ 
On the bridge, Vargas alternates between cat napping and monitoring things. It's pretty quiet in the berth, but he does field a few calls.

The first call is from a well–dressed gentleman in his 40s. The call arrives shortly after most of the crew turns in.

"Good morning sir, my name Sare de Salui. May I speak to the captain about a package that he has for me?"

"The Captain is asleep right now. Do you have a number where you may be reached?"

"Of course. I’m staying at the Fonnein Orbital Hotel, room 112. Would you please ask him to call me at his earliest convenience?"

"I will. I don’t know when he’ll be awake, though."

"That’s quite alright. Thank you."

-----​ 
Around midday, just as a dream involving a very attractive Darrian, an Aslan, and a Chirper is getting very interesting for Vargas, another call rouses him from the dream. This call is from a stern, gaunt looking man in his 40s:

"I am Sare de Salui. Where is my package?"

"Sir, I am unable to answer that at this time."

"Don’t play games with me. Get me your captain."

"He’s asleep, sir."

"Wake him then."

"No sir, I will not. I can have him call you when he wakes."

"Don’t bother. I will contact him later."

This man calls back three more times during the afternoon; each call runs about the same in style and tone.

-----​ 
Finally, yet another party calls, this one just as Vargas is getting back to sleep from the gaunt man’s calls. This call is from a fairly pretty redhead in her 30s.

"Hello there. I’d like to speak with your captain about an offer that I’d like to make him."

"He’s asleep right now, may I take a message."

"Of course. Please ask him to call Holly Clegg on the _Klenbrooke_ please."

"I will, thank you."

Vargas does a quick check on the list of docked ships. The _Klenbrooke_ is listed as a 300-dTon yacht that arrived this morning.

-----​ 
Around 1800, the crew and Aidan gather for an evening meal, where a very groggy and rather grumpy Vargas relays the various calls that interrupted his catnaps.

Aidan says, "Lovely, two Sare de Salui’s. Which on will know the pass code? Hmm, the redhead sounds like the most dangerous. May I recommend a call to the first gentleman who called. The one from the Fonnein Orbital Hotel. The second sounds likely to become violent."

Swann looks up from his meal and smiles. "I volunteer to check out the dangerous redhead."

Saro grunts in exasperation as the tale of the three callers is told.

"As some wise man said once, ‘Nothing’s ever easy,’ " Saro says as he works his way through the dinner. Leaning back in his chair, he takes a long drink from his cup and muses out loud some more. "What we should do is set up a meeting in a public place — with all of them at the same time. Let them fight it out amongst themselves, instead of with us, for a change."

Ian chuckles as the images flash through his mind. "Nice thought, Doc. Wish it could be so easy."

Aidan grins and snorts. "Not a bad idea. But there is the pass code to distinguish them; ‘Fallen Whiskey’ as you may recall. Plus, the last character didn’t mention Sare de Salui. Still, the idea of having them all in one place has distinct attractions. But I still think it’s worth seeing if one of the first two, or worse, both of the first two, know the pass code."

Swann says, "Before we get to planning any meetings, we need to decide what to do about repairs to the ship. And going hand in hand with that, what do we do with the cubes while the ship is being repaired. We need someplace safe and secure where we can leave them, especially the one destined for delivery elsewhere."

Martha nods, somewhat concerned. "Agreed."

"Well, don’t forget that getting a starship worked on is an expensive proposition," Vasilii says. "I’ve never actually looked into the prices for ship repairs and maintenance before, but I gather they can run into six figures. We may _need _to make the exchange to pay for the work on the ship. I’ll start working on selling the cargo after we’re done eating to see if we can avoid that prospect, but if the price goes that high, we may be in a bit of a spot, even if we make the exchange and it goes well.

"As for the cubes. Hmm. Well, the repairs seem like they’re on the lower deck, and the maintenance would involve the upper drive rooms, but they’re not connected to the staterooms up here. Martha, would there be any reason for the repair or maintenance crews to be up here while they’re working? If not, why not move the cubes up here and keep them under guard?"

"I can make sure there's no reason for them to come up here," Martha says, smiling. "I think that sounds like a good idea, though I agree also with taking care of this as quickly as we can. The less time they’re here, the less time we have to spend with intruders trying to penetrate ship’s security or walking through walls or something like that."

Turning to Aidan, Swann says, "So I take it this Sare de Salui is your contact?"

"Correct Mr. Swann. And the one and only correct Sare de Salui should know the pass code ‘Fallen Whiskey.’ Now, if both of them know it — well, there’s an interesting conundrum. I imagine only one of them will be willing to hand over the KCr150. As for hiding the cubes, why not the purloined letter trick? Stuff them into someone’s luggage. It would be handy to block the RF signal with some light shielding, but otherwise, if they are treated unremarkably . . . "

-----​ 
Kevon keeps relatively quiet while the rest of the crew discusses the particulars of who to contact. Finally, he speaks up. "Personally, I think we need to at least return their calls before we attempt to decide on a course of action. We need not set meeting times, nor even admit that the devices are on board, in this initial contact.

"We do, however, need to get a little insight into both of the ‘prospective clients.’ "

-----​ 
Ian continues to eat and listen to the discussions. "I agree with Kevon. We should reply to the callers but provide no info. We need to check things out a bit before we proceed."

-----​ 
Vasilii says, "Just a thought: do we tell either of our prospective clients that there’s another prospective client? Maybe check out their reactions?

"But I agree with Kevon that we should at least return their calls. I could contact the yacht tomorrow and at least tell them something like, ‘We’re sure your offer is generous, but we’re under contractual obligations, blah-blah-blah, thank you for your patronage, etc."

"Well, we don’t know what the redhead wants yet," Swann says. "Her offer may be unrelated to the cubes. We need to contact her and find out."

"As for the other two," Vasilii says, "Mr. Congeniality is going to show up again sometime soon, so how about this: A couple of us could go to the hotel, maybe get a room, and wait there until Mr. Congeniality shows up back here. Someone here radios the group at the hotel, who pays a call on the first Mr. de Salui there, and we see who knows the pass phrase. If only one of them knows it, we’re golden.

"If both or neither of them know it, we tell both of them we’ll get back to them to make the arrangements, we regroup back at the ship, and get the ship out of this docking berth. We can figure out where to go after that, maybe to one of the shipyards.

"How does that sound? Good, bad, indifferent?"

"That idea has some merit," Swann says. "We might want to put the ship in the shipyard for the overhaul and repairs first. Of course, if things go rimward, we’re stuck here with no escape. But I don’t think the _Keaven_’s in any shape to use for an escape anyway."

Aidan looks around at the crew interestedly. "Perhaps a bit of computer exploration into these clients? How about checking the registry of that yacht while I poke around hotel registries and see if I can find out anything?"

"It might be a good idea if you do your poking around in computers somewhere
off-ship — less traceable that way," Vargas says somewhat grumpily after yawning.

"Good point Vargas. I’ll see what I can find in the way of anonymous access points." Aidan looks up access points on the station map to see where he can hook his comp into the network to do a little investigating.

-----​ 
Martha spends the rest of the day making arrangements with local contractors, getting approval from Vasilii on the monetary aspects of it, and getting the work started on the ship.

-----​ 
After the meal, Ian checks the ship’s status and checks with Swann to make sure the security systems are functioning properly with all cameras and sensors operational.

Afterwards, he says, "Swann, you up for a stroll? I need to stretch my legs a bit. Just gonna go out and do a sweep around the ship and get a visual of the place. You game?"

Swann says, "Yeah, I could use some new computer games. And I’ve always wanted to see what a yacht looks like."

Ian carries his gauss pistol and Invisiknife. Swann takes his usual starport loadout plus his TL 13 laptop. He looks for a store selling computer games and buys one. Then he looks for a cafe where he can plug into the local computer net while having a drink.

Swann sits with his back to a wall so no one can glance at the computer screen while walking past. Then he searches for information on the _Klenbrooke_, and Holly Clegg. When he finds out the ship’s docking berth, he recommends to Ian they walk past that berth on the way back to the _Keaven_. He also checks out the visitor information sites for things to do in the starport, as a cover.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XX*​
*Dates: 172 and 173-993*

*Location: Arrival Berth 208, Fonnein Oribital*

Martha does some quick estimates of work that could be done:

Annual maintenance on drives/power plant — KCr80–100
Repair comm system — KCr200–500
Repair captain's cabin — KCr5–50
Light popup lasers — KCr75

Actual costs will have to be determined once Martha selects one of the maintenance companies or, alternately, solicits bids from both.

-----​ 
Ian and Swann head out for an evening stroll. The _Bray Keaven_’s current berth is a pretty tight fit. There is nothing in the actual berth itself other than the far trader. There is a cargo door and a personnel door in front of the ship — the far trader is nose into the berth — that open to a wide corridor that runs perpendicular to the axis of the ship (i.e., port to starboard).

The corridor beyond has some foot and cargo sled traffic as people go about their business. Ian thinks that he sees a scruffy–looking fellow in dark, purple stained coveralls observing them as he leaves. Ian mentions the fellow to Swann, but neither of the strollers notices the man following them later.

Fonnein Orbital is a fairly small place as high ports go (only about 500 permanent residents), so there aren’t many dining establishments. However, all of them have wireless access to the local net in addition to loaner units.

Wandering towards one of the dining establishments, Swann ducks into a store and picks up a game before continuing on. Swann and Ian select a fairly casual cafeteria and sit down for a couple of drinks. Swann spends Cr25 for the game and Cr5 for the drinks. Ian also spends Cr5 for drinks.

Doing some research, Swann finds out that the _Klenbrooke _arrived a couple of hours after the _Bray Keaven_ did and is in berth 104. There isn’t much information available, but he does find that the _Klenbrooke_ is listed as a _Cavanah_-class Yacht (3J, 4G) registered out of Souris/Outrun in the Crucis Margin Sector to a McMaster Sharpe. No information on Holly Clegg is available.

Wandering by the _Klenbrooke_’s berth later, Swann and Ian don’t spot anything of note. After a bit more wandering, Swann and Ian return to the _Bray Keaven_’s berth where they spot the man in the stained overalls watching the berth door again.

Ian informs the crew of the "watcher" at the berth door, along with his description.

-----​ 
Aidan hooks into the network to see if there’s anywhere he might be able to offload some old computer parts. Sheepishly, he asks, "Umm, Vasilii, think you might be able to sell some antique computer parts?"

-----​ 
Saro realizes that continued inactivity can adversely affect a person’s mental state, so he will allow his patient to engage in some trading activity with the understanding that Vasilii not over exert himself. To ensure this, Saro agrees to accompany Vasilii wherever he needs to go to do his business. The doctor would prefer if Vasilii could do this via comm from the Keavon, but if necessary he will escort Vasilii to places off-ship as long as the journey is not too strenuous.

A bit on edge because of recent events and the dealings with the cubes to take place, Saro carries his snub pistol with tranq darts and tries to be more alert to possible threats.

-----​ 
The next morning, Aidan wants to have breakfast off ship so he can do some searching on the station’s computer net. Swann offers to accompany him and watch his back.

"Thanks for the company, Swann. It’s appreciated."

Aidan and Swann head over to the Numoc Diner. On the way out of the berth, Swann spots what he thinks to be someone observing the _Bray Keaven_’s berth. The observer appears to be a large yet hard looking woman in her mid to late 30s. The woman is dressed in a gray ship’s jumpsuit and appears to be standing around trying to look like she is reading a bookreader while waiting for someone.

After a bit of a walk, Swann and Aidan arrive at the Numoc Diner and order some breakfast. After enjoying the surprisingly good breakfast and real coffee — breakfast costs Cr10 while the coffee costs Cr30 for one cup each — Aidan starts doing his research.

Aidan’s foray into the Fonnein Orbital Hotel’s computer system goes very smoothly. Aidan is able to determine that a Mr. Worin Tahashima checked into room 112 yesterday at 8 a.m. Room 112 is listed as one of two executive suites with two sleeping rooms connected to a central room. Four guests are noted to be in the suite, but only Worin Tahashima is named. A call was placed yesterday morning from the room to the _Bray Keaven_. No other calls have gone through the hotel’s comm system.

Aidan also has a list of others checked into the hotel, about 40 guests total. Most have come in relatively recently — within the last week. A few rooms are rented to people on long term contracts.

His backtrace into the second Sare de Salui’s calls indicates that they came from a public comm booth in the promenade area of the station.

Aidan’s backtrace of the Holly Clegg call indicates that it did come from the _Klenbrooke_. His investigation of the Klenbrooke doesn’t turn up any more information than Swann found.

While Aidan is doing his research, Swann tries to see if anyone is watching them. No one appears to be.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Kevon returns the call the Sare de Salui No. 1. A brownish–reddish haired man in his mid to late 20s answers the call.

"Good morning, may I help you?"

"Yes. I’m Kevon Holland, Captain of the Bray Keaven. May I speak to Sare de Salui please?"

"Of course sir, one moment."

The man goes out of the pickup range. A few moments later, a well–dressed gentleman in his 40s steps into view.

"Good morning, Captain Holland. I’m pleased to see you. I would like to arrange a meeting so that you may deliver the package that you have for me. Of course, I have your payment in hand as well as identification information. When would you like to meet?"

Kevon replies, "I will have to check with my crew. We’ll be unloading most of our cargo today, so we’ll be a little busy. May I return your call later?"

"Of course. I await your call."

-----​ 
A moment after finishing this call, the Bray Keaven receives a call. This call is from the stern, gaunt–looking man in his 40s.

"I demand to speak with the captain. I am Sare de Salui, and I want my package."

"Good morning, sir. I’m Kevon Holland and captain of the Bray Keaven. How may I help you?"

"You can give me my damn package. I have your payment here, and I’ve been waiting too damn long for you to show up. I was going to double your payment, but if you keep me waiting any longer than this afternoon, you can whistle for that extra payment."

"We’ll be unloading cargo today, so I’m not sure when we’ll have time to meet. How may I contact you?"

"Don’t play games with me. I’ll call you again this afternoon. If you want KCr200, you’ll have the package ready to go when I call."

<click>

Shaking his head a moment, Kevon pauses and then places a call to the _Klenbrooke_. After a few chimes, a rather disheveled–looking redhead in her 30s answers the comm.

"Good morning, may I speak to Holly Clegg please? I'm Kevon Holland, captain of the _Bray Keaven_."

"Ah, Captain Holland. Holly Clegg, captain of the _Klenbrooke_. I was hoping that you’d call. I wanted to meet with you to discuss a little proposition that could be very lucrative. I’ve heard of the exploits of the _Bray Keaven_ at Alief, and I think that my little proposition could be very profitable for us both. Have you been to The Grotto yet? Very good food. I could book us a table for dinner this evening?"

"Ah, we’ll be unloading cargo today, so I’m not sure when we’ll be done. May I call you back later?"

"Of course, captain."

-----​ 
Also that morning, Martha, Vasilii, and Saro go to meet with the representatives of Kaufshiliu and Stork & Sons, the two maintenance yards on Fonnein Orbital. Both companies send an engineer to return with the trio to inspect the ship and produce bids. Saro does seem a bit concerned about Vasilii given that he is being fairly active for someone who is still recovering from an abdomen wound.
​-----​ 
The Kaufshiliu representative is a very neat, professional woman in her 30s. Kaufshiliu has a good reputation for fast, professional work and slightly higher prices. The Kaufshiliu representative's bid, after some negotiations is:

Annual maintenance on systems — KCr113, 12 days
Comm system repair — KCr223, three days
Repair captain's cabin — KCr48, three days
Light popup lasers — KCr70, one day each
Repair docking tube — KCr65, two days

All of the work can be done concurrently, but the price increases by 20 percent. All work to be done by Kaufshiliu’s reps, though Martha can observe.
​-----​ 
The Stork & Sons representative is a rather slovenly, slightly strange young man in his mid 20s. His coveralls are filled with grease, and his accent is a little high and hard to understand. Stork & Sons has a reputation for being very good at custom retrofits and work (particularly on older ships), being a bit cheaper, and a bit slower. The Stork & Sons bid is:

Annual maintenance on systems — KCr100, 16 days
Comm system repair — KCr195, five days
Repair captain's cabin KCr28, four days
Light popup lasers — KCr65, two days each
Repair docking tube — KCr50, three days

None of the work can be done concurrently. Martha can help with the work; cost reduces by 10 percent.

Swann and Kevon (with some help from Vargas and Martha) can help with the communications installation or alternately do the installation themselves. Helping Stork & Sons will reduce the cost by 20 percent and cut the time to three days. Doing the installation themselves (with Stork & Sons parts) will cut the cost by 60 percent (KCr117). The time required will be eight days, but this work could be done concurrently with the maintenance.

Another option would be to go with an upgraded comm suite, five days for installation, helping Stork & Sons only.

Vargas can help with the annual maintenance and reduce the cost by 5 percent — total of 15 percent savings for Martha and Vargas helping. Swann and Kevon can also work on Kevon’s cabin. Helping Stork & Sons will cut the cost by 20 percent and cut the time to two days.

Doing the work themselves will cut the cost by 60 percent (to KCr16.8) but take eight days — this work could also be done concurrently with the maintenance.

-----​ 
Finally, Vargas and Ian arrange to have the bulk plastic and carbon freight cargoes offloaded and sent on their way. Observing the cargo handlers unloading the cargo doesn’t reveal anything unusual though Ian does spot the large woman still observing the berth. Unloading takes a couple of hours since some of the _Bray Keaven_’s other cargo has to be unloaded and moved around to unload the freight cargo out of the forward cargo lock.

The ship’s port account is credited for CR22,000 (freight fee) and debited for Cr660 (cargo handling fee).

-----​ 
The crew gathers for a late lunch after the maintenance yard reps leave and all freight cargo is unloaded.

Vasilii gives a breakdown on the finances. "OK, to start with, counting the credits on-hand and the ship’s account here at the port, we currently have Cr282,583. That does not yet include money from the speculative cargoes, Aidan’s expense account, or payment for the cube. Unfortunately, that's where the good news ends."

He glances at Martha and draws a deep breath. "Alright, we have two shipyards to deal with: Kaufshiliu Yards, which apparently has more manpower than the other yard, but you pay for it, and Stork & Sons Yards, which I’m guessing has less manpower, but will cut you a deal if the ship’s crew helps out with the work, and apparently does better work with custom equipment.

"For both yards, I ran the bottom-line figures for essentials: the maintenance, comm system, and hull repairs, and then with and without the popup lasers. I’ll add the figure for the docking tube at the end, but I figure we have another tube that will work for the moment until we have the funds later to fix it.

"For Kaufshiliu, I also figured with and without the work being done concurrently, concurrently meaning more expensive and a lot of their people crawling around on the ship at the same time, but we're out of here in 12 days, which, regrettably, is the best time figure so far.

"For Stork & Sons, I ran the figures with and without Martha being involved, but even with her help, the best time estimate from them is still 25 days, and that's just for the essentials."

Vasilii runs through the long, dizzying list of figures, then sums up.

"If we set the pop-up lasers and the docking tube aside for later, the best money for the here and now is Stork & Sons, at KCr219 and 16 days.

"For KCr93 more, we can save a week at the other yard. For KCr169, we can save about two weeks.

"Perhaps, for the sake of speed, we could do the essentials now, and come back for the lasers and docking tube repairs after the run to Adugkin?" Vasilii offers. "Or, since the ship would be in the repair bay anyway, if we went ahead with the repairs to the docking tube after the essentials were done, maybe we could cut a deal for the popup lasers too, if the crew did the work, and get both done concurrently.

"For that matter, we could also try sending some of the tools and aluminum in our cargo hold in their direction, see if they’d be interested in them and what kind of a break they might give us for it on the docking tube and lasers."

When Vasilii has completed his layout of the expenditures, Martha replies, "My first captain once said that time was money, so my gut says we go for the fastest options available. However, will the cost of going that route cost more than the amount of money we’d make during the two weeks we saved?"

Vargas says, "I’m glad that the Scouts always had someone doing the admin for us. Well, I’m more than happy to help out Martha with repairs and be on standby if anyone needs the cavalry."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Swann listens to the repair estimates from Vasilii and the report from Kevon on his calls. He rubs a hand across his face and says, "It doesn’t sound like Miss Clegg is after the cubes. We should find out what her offer is. If it’s something we can do without the ship, we could take her little job. It would give us something to do while the _Keaven_’s being repaired, and earn some money to help pay for the repairs at the same time.

"If we can't do the job, or she is after the cubes, then we can always turn her down. And, if that’s the case, then I suggest we go with the least expensive repair option, which will involve some of us pitching in to help.

"As far as the two Mr. De Salui’s, I like the idea about two simultaneous meetings in two separate places until we determine who is the real thing, and who is the imposter. It will spread us thin, but it will also keep our options more flexible."

"I agree with Mr. Hellinic. Let’s meet with Ms. Clegg first, then we’ll arrange near simultaneous meetings with the de Salui’s," Kevon adds.

Vasilii says, "Except that de Salui No. 2 is trying hard to set his own schedule on this. For my own opinion, he seems to be trying very hard to be the better option of the two. Maybe a little too hard, if you ask me."

"We will simply not allow him to dictate the schedule," Kevon counters. "If he wants to meet, he will meet on our terms."

Aidan says, "Kevon, you’ve an excellent point on setting our own schedule. We might throw him off balance, and get him to accept a change of schedule more easily, if I make the next contact and appear clandestine about it."

"Not sure I follow you," Vasilii says. "We have no idea where he is, until he’s banging on our door. What’d you have in mind? Personally, I could support clandestinely tranqing the bugger for a couple of days, if that’s what you have in mind," he adds with an amused smile, then shrugs.

"Well, if he wants to do business, threatening the delivery people is not the way to do it, especially if he wants any _future _deliveries of whatever’s inside these cubes," Vasilii continues. "He seems, at best, to be unaccustomed to the realities of interstellar commerce and travel, and, at worst, to be anything but a professional, at least in any profession you can discuss in polite company."

Vargas says, "Some people just like to throw their weight around or need to overcompensate. Or he’s nervous. Maybe someone’s breathing down his neck. In any case, I advise caution — people backed against a wall can get dangerous fast."

Aidan says, "Tranqing him is an enchanting idea. An enchanting idea to do to me at times when I’m being the fop as well. But no, at the moment that might be a bit extreme." Aidan grins rather madly. "I’m simply thinking that we might keep this second Sare off balance if he thinks two groups are approaching him."

He ruminates for a moment. "Although, Vargas, your point about dangerous animals and corners is well taken. We should arrange something soon so that he doesn’t feel the need to take pointed action."

"Yes, that pointed action could be in the form of an attack on the ship," Ian says, "or even an attempt to snatch one of the crewmembers to use as incentive to deal with him. We all should be on our toes anytime we are out and about!"

"I think I should take point on Ms. Clegg, maybe with Mr. Hellinic as backup," Kevon says. "We’ll have to make sure we can get him reservations at the same restaurant. Ms. Smythe can be his ‘date,’ perhaps?"

Vasilii looks at Kevon, than at Martha, then tries to sink back as far as he can into his seat while holding his fingers in his ears, waiting for the incoming barrage.

Instead of exploding in anger Martha blushes slightly, then responds, "Umm, what about my work here on the ship? Won’t I need to be working on repairs?" She does avoid looking Kevon in the eye, though tries to be nonchalant about it.

The lieutenant commander smiles a genuine smile. "I’m sorry, Martha. I didn’t mean to embarrass you," he says, using Martha’s given name for the first time that she could recall. "Since Mr. Hellinic is going to be my backup, he won’t stand out as much with a beautiful young lady like you ‘on his arm,’ so to speak, at a restaurant such as the one Ms. Clegg is suggesting we meet at."

Swann chuckles and says, "I must be getting popular. I’ve had dates with half the crew since we got here.

"But seriously, it would be a good idea to have some of the crew in the restaurant during the meeting, just in case."

Aidan offers, "Perhaps I may be of service as an observer detached from the party? With luck, they’ve not observed me as associated with the crew?"

Ian slowly eats his meal while listening to the discussions, eventually throwing his two credits worth in. "Lot’sa issues to deal with, eh? My expertise does not lie in the mechanical/electrical aspects of our needs. So unless we just need muscle to help with the repairs, I’d be better use dealing with the other issues," he says with a half grin. "I prefer speedy repairs, especially if things get a bit sticky here. But our funds may not support that route.

"I think we should call the redhead up and meet her this evening, like she requested. Sounds like there are plenty of volunteers for that one so I’ll let y’all handle it."

Ian glances at Swann and chuckles a bit. "Just be careful, some females are easily offended!"

Turning back to the rest of the crew, Ian says, "I would prefer to go along with whoever meets with de Salui No. 2. He might get a bit agitated if the meeting doesn’t go the way he prefers. I agree that both meetings should take place during the same time frame if at all possible. Maybe tomorrow morning, at places of our choosing. And I have no problem letting Aidan speak with him next time he calls. I would like to listen and watch, though, just to see if I can ‘read’ him a bit."

Aidan says, "Hmm, choosing between the potential black widow spider and the bull in the china shop? Yes, I think I'd take the bull each time. Although tricking the spider could be interesting. Nonetheless . . . ," he trails off reminiscently.

-----​ 
Over the latish lunch, the crew hashes out options for dealing with their various callers and repair options. The tentative plan is for Kevon to meet with Holly Clegg with Martha and Swann in the restaurant as backup. The crew then plans to have split meetings with the two Sare de Saluis about the same time.

-----​ 
Kevon calls Holly from the lounge. This time, Holly Clegg appears in a standard ship's jumpsuit and appears to be seated comfortably in a chair when taking the call.

"Ah, Captain Holland. I was hoping that you’d call back soon."

"Good afternoon, Captain Clegg. I will be able to accept your invitation for dinner this evening. Say, 1800 hours at The Grotto?"

"Very good. 1800 at The Grotto sounds fine. I’ll make reservations for us. I’ll see you then."

"Farewell."

-----​ 
After Kevon finishes his call, Swann makes reservations for himself and Martha at The Grotto at the same time. The person accepting the reservations call does tell Swann that, while formal attire isn’t required, it is strongly suggested, and ship kits or jumpsuits are not accepted.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Martha places a call to Stork & Sons to accept their bids and inform them that the crew would like to help with the service work. The same young man who made the bid, Clay Stork, seems delighted that the crew will be helping.

"Yahhhh, it’d be great if you help. We need you to move your ship, though, to our yard, Stork & Sons Berth 2 tomorrow morning. You should tell traffic control though, they get a little upset if you don’t."

Martha confirms with Kevon before filing a flight plan for the next morning, and then goes about making sure the ship is ready.

-----​ 
Saro marches Vasilii back to the improvised sickbay and essentially forces him into the bunk.

-----​ 
A little after the calls are finished, the crew receives another call from Sare de Salui No. 2. This call is being placed from the berth door.

"Damnit! I’m here to pick up my damn package. Again, I’m ready to give you twice the agreed upon payment, but if you don’t have my package ready now, you can bloody well whistle for that bonus."

The berth door camera shows the stern, gaunt fellow dressed in gray casual wear scowling at the vid pickup. The fellow seems unarmed as far as can be seen on the vid pickup, but there are two Sydites*** hovering over his shoulder.

Before the call is answered, Ian quickly speaks to Kevon. "See if you can set up a meeting with him in the morning, maybe at one of the bars or cafes we have previously visited."

Ian the positions himself so he can watch and listen to the conversation without being seen.

Kevon nods to Ian, then thumbs the comm switch. "Mr. De Salui, you will conduct yourself with civility or we will take our cargo with us and you will get nothing," he warns. "There are certain protocols that we must follow, which includes a first meeting, at a public location — and without your hired goons.

"You, and you alone, will join me for breakfast at Alaphar’s Café, and we will discuss your needs and proposal," Kevon continues. "Should we get any hint that you’re failing to heed the spirit and letter of these instructions, the meeting is off, period. Do you understand me, sir?"

Vargas nods appreciatively before speaking very softly, "Nicely done."

The gaunt man scowls at the vid pickup at Kevon’s warning and replies, "I doubt that you’ll take the cargo and forgo payment. Not when you have a damaged rust bucket. But, fine, we’ll play it your way. Tomorrow morning at 7 a.m. at your cafe.

"I will be bringing my assistants, but they’ll stay outside."

Saro mutters to himself, "Buffoons and goons. Why is everyone who wants to deal with us a buffoon or a goon, or both?"

**Sydites* are a race of large, genetically-engineered humans with four arms. They were created to serve as soldiers, and are often found working for individuals and organizations as "hired muscle."


----------



## Pyske

So, any plans for what to do when you hit the big 5 digits?


----------



## Hawkshere

*twitch*

<-- starting to feel withdrawl symptoms kicking in...   

*twitch*

*twitch*


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> So, any plans for what to do when you hit the big 5 digits?




Hadn't really thought about it. Hmmm, guess I better starting working on something.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Hawkshere said:
			
		

> *twitch*
> 
> <-- starting to feel withdrawl symptoms kicking in...
> 
> *twitch*
> 
> *twitch*




Sorry. Some end-of-the-year stuff at work kept me really busy this past week, and I didn't have time to compile an update. But I should be able to do one this weekend.

It's nice to know people care, and are looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXI*​
*Date: 173-993*

*Location: Fonnein Oribital*

Swann and Martha head to The Grotto ahead of Kevon’s dinner date. The Grotto is a fairly busy, low–lit place serving primarily authentic New Milan cuisine. As Swann and Martha settle in and place their orders, they spy Kevon arriving wearing his undress uniform. A moment later, Holly Clegg enters, dressed in an elegant black cocktail dress.

"Ah, Captain Holland! I’m pleased to meet you in person, and thank you for meeting me for dinner here. I do try to make it to The Grotto at least once when we dock here. You really must try the Tribeck Milanese."

Kevon greets Holly as cheerfully as she does him.

Holly keeps up a smooth light banter with Kevon as they are seated fairly close to Swann and Martha, peruse the menu, and place their orders. She is obviously quite experienced at placing people at ease, and the two talk about their backgrounds as well as various inconsequential goings on in the subsector for quite some time. Kevon does find out that Holly is in the employ of the Marquis of Souris, and has been for some five years.

-----​ 
Over the course of the meal, Martha tries rather hard to be inconspicuous and follow Swann’s lead.

Swann makes small talk with Martha, but tries to spot anyone who might have an interest in Holly and/or Kevon, and their conversation (besides himself and Martha, of course).

-----​ 
Once the entrees arrive, Holly Clegg finally gets down to business. "As I mentioned to you earlier, I do have a proposition for you. Actually, I have several.

"The Marquis occasionally needs a reliable ship and crew to handle matters for him. The _Klenbrooke_ doesn’t make it to this part of the sector that often, and he is on the lookout for people that he can call on. Your ship and crew come highly recommended by Marquis Hallentien.* Depending on what the crew does with my other two propositions, he may want to have you on retainer. Being on retainer would involve being available to perform missions or transports for him — paid, of course — and receiving a fee of Cr50,000 a year just for being available.

"The second proposition is to transport three dTons of scientific equipment to Jakob Selby working on Alief within the next 90 days. We understand that the _Bray Keaven_ has been given permission to transport non-military equipment to Alief, and Mr. Selby could use this equipment to help in his research in resolving Alief’s disappearing water problem. I can offer you Cr20,000 for the transport."

Looking levelly and intently at Kevon, Holly continues, "And, the third proposition is to purchase one of your transport cubes for a million credits."

-----​ 
Martha does her best to avoid choking on her meal has she overhears Holly’s million–credit offer. As far as she knows, she was successful, but she doesn’t know if anyone was watching. Swann is a bit smoother and also thinks that he is successful in maintaining a straight face.

Swann surveys the other restaurant patrons to see if he can spot anyone who has an interest in observing Kevon and Holly. He doesn’t notice anyone in the first half of the meal. However, after Holly’s pitch is made, he suspects that a middle–aged, portly man with a bookreader may be eavesdropping or at least observing the two captains. The man, seated two tables away from Kevon and Holly, doesn’t appear to actually reading the bookreader.

-----​ 
The lieutenant commander blinks twice, making sure he heard her clearly. "Umm, wow. Well, the third one is something that I definitely have to bring up to the rest of the crew," he says. "The second proposition is one that I’m certain we can agree on, and if the Marquis du Sentry recommends us to your patron, I think we would be remiss not to accept his gracious offer, should it come."

Pausing to down another polite bite of food — he took Holly up on her recommendation of the Tribeck Milanese, which is excellent — Kevon adds, "We have to move to a repair berth first thing in the morning, so can I give you an answer by noon?"

A disappointed look briefly flashes across the redhead’s face, but the cheerful expression returns and Holly replies, "Of course. Please discuss the offer with your crew and then call me on the _Klenbrooke_ at noon."

The rest of the meal is spent in more polite talk. Overall, the food is excellent, and Kevon leaves pleasantly stuffed. Holly insists on picking up the rather substantial tab, and the two part company.

Swann and Martha leave a little after Kevon and trail the lieutenant commander back to the _Bray Keaven_.

------​ 
Back in the lounge, the crew gathers to hear about the meeting and discuss plans for tomorrow morning. Swann tells the others about the man he observed at the restaurant.

Swann reminds Kevon he needs to contact Sare No. 1 to set up a meeting, but suggests he have Aidan also talk to Sare No. 1 so the prospective buyer knows Aidan will be acting as Kevon’s representative.

For the morning meetings, Swann and Saro will accompany Aidan to meet with Sare No. 1 while Ian and Vargas accompany Kevon to meet with Sare No. 2. Since the latter could get nasty, Swann suggests to those going that they take weapons with good stopping power. He offers to loan Vargas the use of his magnum revolver and two speed loaders if Vargas wants them.

-----​ 
Swann arranges with Ian for the two of them to stay in contact via personal communicators during the meetings. If Sare No. 1 knows the proper password, Swann will say to Ian, "Tell Martha I’ll pick up my clothing later." (This is in case anyone is monitoring the conversation.)

If Sare No. 1 doesn’t know the password, Swann will say to Ian, "I don’t have my computer games yet."

If Sare No. 2 knows the proper password, Ian should say to Swann, "Tell Saro I’ll pick up his medical supplies later."

If Sare No. 2 doesn’t know the password, Ian should say to Swann, "I don't have my music discs yet."
​-----​ 
"Personally, I think we take Ms. Clegg up on both of her offers," Kevon states plainly. "That, and graciously accept the retainer from her Marquis, should it come. I’m sure Mr. Silver can attest to the weight of ‘being recommended,’ and that sort of money for the retainer will certainly help the ship and crew.

"To the Sares, I say that we’ll tell them one cube didn’t survive contact with enemy combatants on the trip in, and they either take it or leave it."

Aidan says, "I agree with Kevon on this one. Yes, it is . . . changing part of the agreement with my patron, but your having a patron in this part of space is a very valuable thing.

"I think some research into the activities of the Marquis du Souris this evening would be an excellent idea, and I’d be happy to head back out into the station for some more research from someplace anonymous. Preferably escorted."

He grins. "If you’d like, I’d be more than happy to help with contact with the Marquis, having some knowledge of the foibles of the noble class."

"I’d be willing to accompany you during your research," Ian says. "Need to stretch the legs anyway."

"Glad to have you, Ian."

-----​ 
Swann looks at Aidan, a little surprised. "Can you do that? Sell one of the cubes to Ms. Clegg, I mean. I thought you were under orders to deliver one to a buyer here, and one to a buyer on Adukgin.

"If your patron won’t mind, it would be simpler and better all around to get rid of both cubes here. I just don’t want to have to worry about any assassins being dispatched by your patron who come looking for you. And for the rest of us."

"Orders are funny things in this business," Aidan says. "With the high risk to these things getting through, sometimes a judgement call needs to be made. Of course, I’ll certainly be mentioning this back to my patron. For certain remuneration, I would hope — either monetary or in influence. The information that another Marquis is willing to make a very substantial investment to acquire one of these is certainly valuable.

"Of course, doing it may also get me killed, but that’s a calculated risk. And my death would not be one that would take you all out in a blaze of glory or otherwise. Nobles are killed by much subtler means. If they are killed at all. There are other effective ways of ‘removing’ them. Witness myself.

"What I would like to make more certain of is that you all will not be killed in obtaining those million creds. Hence my interest in the Marquis’ umm, shall we say ‘market activities.’ "

-----​ 
"Personally, I’m all for either, so long as it gets these damn boxes out of here and gives us a little more peace," Martha says. "It seems everyone and their dog knows about these things, and I’d like our pictures to be pulled from whatever holovid these guys are watching, or whereever it is they are getting their information from.

"Tomorrow, I’ll be accompanying the ship over to the shipyards. Heck, I can fly it myself for something this routine, if that frees some of you up to take care of the Sare Fan Club membership," Martha offers. "I imagine I’ll be pretty busy tomorrow with helping them out, and watching the ship, too, in the process."

-----​ 
Saro looks a little skeptical but agrees that if Aidan can _safely_ sell the cube to Holly without future repercussions to the Keaven and its crew that a cool megacred would come in handy. As for her other two proposals, the cargo and the retainer, he agrees that both sound good and the crew should go for them.

-----​ 
"Are we settled, then, on the Clegg issue?" the lieutenant commander asks. "If so, I think we should contact her as soon as possible tomorrow morning to deliver the news."

-----​ 
Vasilii has been sitting with a focused look on his face, staring into space since the mention of the offer from Holly Clegg, his fingers folded in his lap, tapping his thumbs together as he's been thinking. When there is a brief lull in the conversation, he pipes up to voice his less–than–enthused reaction to the offer.

"Well, not to be a conspiracy theorist, but I’d like to point out that the last time we went for the ‘easy’ money, the ship got broken into, a couple of mines blew up on Swann and Ian, Martha’s thoughts were pretty rudely poked into, the cargo we were hoping to sell was stolen, and when the smoke cleared, the only thing we had left to call our own in the whole affair was the egg on our faces. We got taken, and pretty damn good at that, and all because somebody dangled a few credits in front of our noses.

"What I’m getting at is, Ms. Clegg’s offer is exactly what we’d want to hear: Big money up front, more money later in a retainer, and paying assignments as we go. But my gut’s telling me it’s a little too good to be true. And frankly, especially in the shape I’m in, I’m not in a mood to get shot at. KCr100 is a LOT easier to deliver on than a million. If anyone’s keeping tabs on votes, I vote to tell Ms. Clegg, ‘Thank you for your patronage, but we’re under contract.’

"Besides, why would a Marquis want a crew that could be bought that quickly?" he asks, raising an eyebrow at the group. "A crew that can be bought quickly, you send them only on the jobs that you wouldn’t send somebody you’d want to keep."

Swann smiles ruefully at Vasilii and says, "After what we've been through, I don’t think any of us expect this to be easy credits. But as long as we go into the arrangement with our guard up, and our sensors active, and with a good plan in place to protect ourselves, we should be OK. It’s at least something we should pursue further, with the understanding that if things don’t stay shiny, we walk away."

"To which I reply that we thought we had a good plan on Sentry, too," Vasilii reminds him. "And if things don’t stay shiny, I sincerely doubt we’ll be _walking_ anywhere; we’ll more likely be dodging bullets. But you seem determined, so I guess we’re accepting her offer. But if this blows up in our faces, my paranoias will never let you live it down," he adds, shaking his head as he smiles.

"There are at least two reasons for us to make the deal with Ms. Clegg," Swann says. "First, we can use the credits. And it’s 10 times what the other buyer is offering. I thought you Merchant types were all in favor of supply and demand, selling to the highest bidder, and all that static."

Vasilii shrugs. "Well, when the offer’s credible, yes, definitely, but I don’t think it is in this case. That, and any prospect of guns has a way of greatly lowering the point of diminishing returns."

Swann continues. "Second, and more importantly, getting rid of the second cube now means we don’t have to go to Adukgin." At this point, he lowers his voice and leans closer to Vasilii. "And Adukgin is where the people who want Martha are at. Given what they did last time we crossed vectors with them, I’d rather not even jump into that system if we can avoid it."

Vasilii studies Swann for a moment. "Hmm. Good point, forgot about that."

Vargas raises a hand. "What if we have the lovely Miss Clegg drop a nice little deposit in escrow as a gesture of good faith, if not deep pockets?"

"A good idea Vargas, and also why I want to do a little research: trust but verify," Aidan says. "Matter of fact, I should head out now to do that."

"We’re not being bought, Mr. Kugiikishshi," the lieutenant commander counters, his voice taking on a sudden, but slight edge. "We’ve been recommended, and that’s a completely different animal in the realm of aristocracy. I don’t know what kind of experience you have with that world, but I’ve lived in it. As Mr. Silver says: trust but verify. I say we deal."

-----​ 
Kevon and Aidan call Sare de Salui No. 1 to set up a morning meeting. Sare de Salui No. 1 is as polite as ever, but Aidan does detect a growing impatience. A meeting is set up for the hotel restaurant at 0700 hours.

-----​ 
After the call to Sare de Salui No, 1, Aidan and Ian head out to do a little research. They go back to the Numoc Diner and order a couple of drinks and snacks while Aidan does his research into the Marquis of Souris using the public network.

The information that is available leaves a little to be desired but not surprising given that Fonnein is a bit out of the way and Souris is a bit far away, but it is enough for Aidan to piece together a sketch of the Marquis.

The Marquis of Souris is known for being one of the rare nobles that actually cares about the well–being of the common people, ardently loyal to the Imperium, and actively works to improve Imperial society. There are a number of others who question his sincerity, but Aidan has a suspicion that the sentiment is genuine. Given his convictions, the Marquis tends to be liked by commoners and disliked by most nobles who consider him entirely too plebeian. The Marquis of Souris also has the public reputation for being a man of his word.

Finally, there is an article that details a mercenary group rumored to be hired by the Marquis who rescued a group of scientists captured by pirates. The scientists (biologists and botanists) were working for a company owned by the Marquis.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Vasilii arranges for the transfer and storage of the speculative cargo. Unfortunately, due to the arrival of a large freighter, the first available transfer is set for 0730 tomorrow morning.

The crew then turns in, some having a more restful night’s sleep than others.

After an early rise and a light breakfast, the two Sare fan club parties set out for the respective meetings while Martha readies the ship for its move and Vasilii frets.

**Hallentien *is the Marquis of Sentry.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXII*​



*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Fonnein Oribital*

Aidan, Swann, and Saro head out for the meeting with Sare de Salui No. 1 at the hotel restaurant. As a precaution, Saro goes on ahead and gets a table a few minutes before the meeting time. Aidan and Swann then enter the hotel and make their way to the restaurant.

Saro settles himself in at a table and begins to surreptitiously watch the room for suspicious people. When Swann and Aidan arrive he watches the meeting with Sare and his companion out of the corner of his eye.

From the reception station, Aidan and Swann see Sare de Salui No. 1 sitting with an auburn–haired man in his 20s at a round table that could seat six. Swann and Aidan make their way over to the table where the two men rise and greet the _Bray Keaven_ pair politely. The man in his 20s is introduced as Worrin Takashima, an aide.

After polite chit–chat while ordering breakfast, Aidan gets the feeling that Sare de Salui No. 1 is also of Noble birth.

After a brief wait, the breakfast arrives — certainly an improvement over the Marine ration breakfasts, thinks Swann. Once the waiter has withdrawn, Sare de Salui No. 1 finally brings up the cubes. "Of course, eventually, we must get down to the matter at hand."

Taking a small paper card from his jacket pocket, he opens it and hands the card over to Aidan before continuing. "I have been waiting for the arrival of my cube for quite some time, and I’m glad that you’ve been able to deliver it. As you can see, the card contains the identification numbers for both cubes that you should have. And, as for ‘Fallen Whiskey,’ I think that is a rather silly turn of words, don’t you?"

"Quite a silly turn of phrase indeed, correctly stated though," Aidan says. "Ah well, seems to always be the case, folks think it adds to the allure with something mysterious. Yes, I see the numbers match. Excellent. Well then, let us get down to arranging transfer."

-----​ 
On the morning of the meeting, Swann finds himself strangely nervous. He has an uneasy feeling that something is wrong, but he can’t figure out what it is. All the way to the hotel restaurant to meet Mr. de Salui, he feels uncomfortable. He looks around, but doesn’t see any obvious signs of danger, yet he still feels like something bad is going to happen. Since feelings like these have kept him alive in the past, Swann listens to them; today, he just can’t make out what they are telling him.

At the restaurant, the meeting with Sare No. 1 and his aide, Takashima, seems to go well. They have the tracking numbers and the password. These seem to be the correct buyers. But Swann still feels uneasy. Maybe the problem isn’t here, but somewhere else? Time to make the call to Ian.

Swann looks at Aidan, then at the other two men. "Gentlemen. If you will excuse me. I need to make a call to our ship regarding a personal matter. I'm sorry."

"Certainly Swann, please go ahead," Aidan says.

Swann gets up from the table and walks to a quiet spot in the restaurant. He uses his personal communicator to call Ian. "This is Swann. I just remembered something. Tell Martha I’ll pick up my clothing later."

As he disconnects from talking to Ian, Swann suddenly realizes why he feels uneasy. "The ship!" he thinks. "We left the cubes on the ship with only Martha and Vasilii to guard them. And the cargo crews are going to be there any minute. The perfect opportunity for someone to come aboard and try to steal them."

Swann walks quickly back to the table and says to Aidan, "Mr. Silver. I’m terribly sorry. Martha is having a problem with the fuel processor again. I must return to the ship to help her and Vasilii. You will have to continue without me."

He turns to the other two men. "Mr. de Salui, Mr. Takashima. It was a pleasure to meet you both. I’m very sorry I have to leave. Good day, gentlemen."

-----​ 
"Thank you Mr. Hellinic, we’ll conclude our business and I’ll meet you back at the ship," Aidan says. Turning back to de Salui and Takashima, he goes into full Noble mode — not haughty, just very refined. "Now, Sare de Salui, I’d like to arrange for the transfer of the cube to you as soon as possible, but I pray you’ll understand that we’d like to handle the transaction securely. May I suggest a noon meeting at a public place? I am open to your suggestions, but perhaps the lobby of this hotel would be appropriate. And, of course, I must confer with the crew to ensure that an escort is arranged."

-----​ 
As he walks from the restaurant, Swann tries to catch Saro’s eye. When he does, Swann points at Saro, then points his index and middle fingers at his own eyes, then makes a gesture with his hand to take in the whole room.

-----​ 
Saro watches as Swann makes a call on his comm. Swann and Aidan don’t seem upset, but they could be putting on an act. Swann then hurries back to the table, says something to the group and heads towards the exit.

Saro sees Swann staring in his direction and tries to slowly look around to see what Swann is looking at. Seeing nothing he turns back to see Swann still looking intently towards him.

"What the hell is he looking at?" Saro thinks. "Oh hell, it's me!"

Swann proceeds to pantomime poking himself in the eyes and makes a circular motion with his finger.

"What the frell is this now? Now where is he going?"

Saro watches as Swann leaves, Aidan still sitting with Sare No. 1. He begins to get a little anxious wondering what Swann is up to. He continues looking around the room in an attempt to spot any trouble.

-----​ 
After leaving the restaurant, Swann calls the ship on his communicator as he heads rapidly in the direction of the _Bray Keaven_’s berth. "Vasilii, this is Swann. Our meeting went well, but I realized you and Martha might need some help supervising the cargo crews. Lock the ship tight, engage all of the security programs inside and out, and don’t let anyone inside the berth or onboard the ship until I get there. If the cargo crews arrive first, stall them. Arm yourself, and make sure Martha is as well."

With that, Swann disconnects and breaks into a run.

-----​ 
Sare de Salui No. 1 smiles grandly at Aidan and replies, "Of course. A noon exchange in the lobby of this hotel would be fine. I would suggest some sort of disguise for the transport cube though. A gray featureless cube is bound to attract some attention. Perhaps, some battered packing material around it, even old packing tape? Or, alternately, place the cube inside a larger shipping container?"

Continuing, he adds in a more serious, and somber, tone, "I would recommend that you do take care during the transport. Security at this facility is — adequate — but I would be wary during the transfer."

"Wise words, Sare. Hmmm, in the nature of elegant diversion, perhaps I shall wrap it as a present for you. Something understated will make people see it as a silly gift, but not spend much attention on it. Rest assured, the package shall be well guarded."

At this moment a waitress wanders by. Sare de Salui No. 1 motions her over and softly says, "Oh, would you please put that gentleman’s breakfast on my tab also?" He indicates Saro.

With a wink, Sare de Salui No. 1 resumes a light conversation with Aidan as they finish their morning meal.

Aidan grins wryly back at Sare de Salui and raises his coffee mug in salute. He murmurs "Help these days," then proceeds to gossip lightly about the court until the end of the meal.

-----​ 
Over at his table, Saro continues to watch Aidan and Sare No. 1, and is a little perplexed when Sare No. 1 motions the waitress over. Other than that, the good doctor doesn’t notice anything worthy of note excet the ridiculously skinny, shorthaired brunette who walks in just as Aidan and Sare No. 1 are finishing their meals.

Saro is a little surprised that his bill has been paid, but understands and smiles sheepishly as Aidan comes over after breakfast so they can walk back together to the _Bray Keaven_’s berth. The walk back to the berth is uneventful.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Kevon, Ian, and Vargas head out for the meeting with Sare de Salui No. 2 at Alaphar’s Cafe. Vargas gets ahead of Kevon and Ian a bit, enters the cafe, and gets a seat at the bar. Kevon and Ian then enter and, not seeing Sare de Salui No. 2, get a table for three.

Ian scans the cafe, looking for anyone taking interest in their presence while they wait for the arrival of Sare de Salui No. 2, taking note of Vargas’ location. "So Kevon, shall we order some breakfast?" Ian orders a large coffee and the day’s special.

About 15 minutes after the designated meeting time, Sare de Salui No. 2 enters the cafe looking as irritated as usual. He strides over to the table, sits down, and with a scowl, says, "OK, I’m here. Now, you will walk with me back to your ship and hand over the cube. I have your payment. Out of the goodness in my heart, I am willing to pay you a bonus, but less than you would get if you took my offer yesterday."

-----​ 
From his vantagepoint at the bar and looking out the café’s window, Vargas can see the two muscular sydites (who previously accompanied Sare No. 2) standing across the corridor from the cafe.

-----​ 
Kevon politely asks, "And, do you have the identification numbers and the pass phrase?"

Without missing a beat or batting an eye, Sare de Salui No. 2 reaches into his pocket and hands over a small plastic flimsy. On the card are two ID strings that are almost identical to the ones that Aidan provided — but not quite. Sare de Salui No. 2 then looks Kevon in the eye and says, "Phallic Mickey."

-----​ 
Upon hearing the man utter the incorrect pass phrase, Ian closely watches his reaction during Kevon’s upcoming reply, and is prepared to take immediate action if necessary.

-----​ 
The lieutenant commander smiles slightly. "It _is_ a silly pass phrase, isn’t it?" he says through a chuckle. "OK, I think we should be able to do business. Unfortunately, due to some prior commitments that cannot be avoided, we won’t be able to deliver the item to you until 1300. Your continued patience is greatly appreciated."

-----​ 
Ian attempts to suppress any outward expression of his surprise at Kevon’s reply. He also is still trying to read Sare de Salui No. 2’s reaction.

-----​ 
"So, we will meet you at 1300 with the cargo in a discreet container in the Rose Garden — a nice, public place with lots of people and no need for goons or guns," Kevon continues. "You will be there with your payment, with or without the ‘bonus,’ as you desire. Agreed?"


Before Sare No. 2 can answer, the lieutenant commander politely adds, "Please remember that my former statement still stands. I insist on absolute security in this transaction; any hint otherwise nullifies any agreement we make here or in the future."



Sare No. 2’s eyes narrow suspiciously for a moment, and then he says, "Good. I see that you’ve finally come to your senses. I will be there with my two assistants at 1300. Yes, I’m bringing them so that you don’t rob me and so that I have someone to carry the container. They will be unarmed," he finishes without a trace of irony.

-----​ 
Ian feels that Sare No. 2 doesn’t trust Kevon about proceeding with the transfer as smoothly as he says, and he also feels that Sare No. 2 is scheming _something_ regarding the transfer.


-----​ 
Sare No. 2 then abruptly gets up. The gaunt man turns away for a moment as if to leave and then turns back to say, "Don’t try anything funny. It would be ‘unfortunate’ if we can’t conclude this successfully." Sare No. 2 then stomps off.


-----​ 
From his vantagepoint, Vargas sees Sare No. 2 join up with the two sydites and head off in the morning crowds.


-----​ 
Ian flips on his comm unit and calls Swann. "Swann, I don’t have my music discs yet."


-----​ 
The three crewmembers then quickly finish their breakfasts and head back to the _Bray Keaven_.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Vasilii and Martha watch the two Sare fan club trios head out with some trepidation. But they do have to get the ship prepped for the pickup of the speculative cargoes (and Aidan’s parts, and the Marine rations, missiles, and life support supplies) and the move to the Stork & Sons’ yard.

-----​ 
Martha goes to port engineering to finish preparing engineering for the Stork & Sons yardworkers — putting things away, locking her favorite tools, tidying things, etc. She takes the time to pull out her snub pistol and load it with tranq ammo. There's about to be a lot of new people in her ship, and she remembers the last time that happened. Who knows how many intruders will attempt to work their way into engineering?

Martha continues to prep the ship for the engineers, and insures that all security protocols are set and being followed.

-----​ 
Vasilii puts the cubes in the port engine room next to the power plant, along with Kevon’s suppression device. He says to Martha, "We can move them to the upper deck after everyone’s back and we’re ready to leave the berth, but for now, I’d like to make them as difficult to detect as possible."

He then takes bridge watch in preparation for the cargo handlers to arrive in 15 minutes. He is concerned since 0730 is the only time available prior to the ship’s move; he considers canceling the cargo transfer as it would leave Martha alone on the ship and him alone to watch the cargo handlers. He is wearing his vacc suit; his snub pistol is in a holster loaded with HE rounds, and his magnum revolver rests on the console in front of him.

Because of his misgivings, especially after Swann’s call, the paranoid Vilani merchant hurriedly cancels the morning cargo transfer, incurring a Cr200 cancellation fee. The transfer can still be set up for a later time (after the ship move). Then he makes sure the anti-hijack security program is running, and all external ship doors and hatches are locked. He also locks the door to the berth. Once the doors are locked and he’s back inside the ship, Vasilii starts depressurizing the landing berth to a few notches just below the threshold where the inside door will open.

-----​ 
Swann arrives at the _Bray Keaven_’s berth at a dead run to find that the berth looks pretty much as he left it. The only thing of note that the ex–Belter notices is the same scruffy-looking man who was in darkly-stained purple coveralls he and Ian saw observing the berth the first evening that the pair took a stroll. The man is still in darkly-stained coveralls (green this time) and he appears to be casually working on something behind a wall panel. When he sees Swann watching him, the man smiles briefly, gives Swann a wink, and then goes back to the panel.

After some negotiation, Swann convinces Vasilii to repressurize the berth enough so he can open the berth airlock and board the _Bray Keaven_.

-----​ 
While waiting for Vasilii to repressurize the docking berth, Swann gets a call from Ian. After hearing the arranged code phrase, he laughs and says, "Then someone is going to be left out of this dance."


----------



## Pyske

So, at what point do you prefer that we go from "waiting patiently" to "making puppy dog eyes"?


----------



## Hawkshere

The hell with that!  I say we go straight to "mewling pitiously"...


----------



## Shadowdancer

I'm sorry I haven't updated this week yet. I was having some problems posting because of the site change-overs, and had to wait until I figured those out. I should be posting an update later tonight (Thurs. evening or Fri. morning).

It is nice to know that people are awaiting the updates each week.


----------



## velShandru

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> It is nice to know that people are awaiting the updates each week.



 Would you believe some of us actually plan our week around it? No? How 'bout we wait with worm-ey breath then?


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXIII*​
*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Fonnein Oribital*

Shortly after 0800 hours, both Sare fan club teams return from their meetings and reboard the _Bray Keaven_ — again, after some negotiations to convince Vasilii that it’s safe to let them enter the berth and the ship.

The crew then gathers in the lounge to briefly review the meetings before heading off to stations during the ship's move to the Stork & Sons yard.

"Well, Kevon. It took some effort for me to maintain my composure when you agreed to the exchange after Sare No. 2 uttered the incorrect pass phrase. I’m interested in hearing your plan!" Ian remarks while flashing a wide grin.

"Plan? I’m making it up as I go along," Kevon admits, clearly lost in thought.

Ian bursts out laughing, then says, "Not surprisingly, I didn’t get a warm fuzzy feeling from the guy during your conversation. He obviously doesn’t trust us and I think he is planning to pull something during the transfer. This guy is just a pleasure to work with."

"What we _should_ do is contact Ms. Clegg as soon as possible and deliver the second cube to her before we meet up with the correct Sare at 1200," Kevon says.

"My thought exactly," Ian replies.

"I didn’t want to take the chance that Sare No. 2 would get ugly before we had a chance to prepare for him," Kevon explains regarding his earlier comment. "I seriously doubt that his goons were more than 50 meters away, and that if we didn’t sate him for at least a few hours, we could’ve had a fight on us right there."

"That was basically what I was expecting," Ian says. "Good thinking though. Gives us a chance to regroup and maybe figure something out."

Turning to Swann, Ian asks, "You think there is a chance you could dig up anything on the computer networks about this Sare No. 2 guy? Didn’t know if it would be possible working from a description or even a photo derived from his comm yesterday if we have it saved? Would be nice to know something about him."

Swann says, "It might be better if we go for a drink and ask around. I’ll bet his two goons make him highly visible."

"I was hoping we could find out some info before the meeting at 1300 today," Ian says. "Didn’t know if hitting the bars this time of day would be very fruitful. Then again, we ain’t in Kansas anymore, eh!"

Swann seems puzzled. "Kansas? Don’t believe I’ve heard of that system. What sector is it in?

"Never mind. Why don’t you, Aidan, and I go for a stroll when the others move the ship to the repair berth, and catch up with them there?"

"Kansas was a state in old . . . yeah, never mind," Ian says. "Sure, I’ll tag along. Might stop and have a chat with Mr. Dirty Overalls."

After a bit more thought Kevon says, "Personally, I think we should do the meet, pick his goons off with a couple of snipers, and work the false Sare for as much information he can give us. Maybe I can get a favor from the local military officials to intervene against him?"

"That’s why I was wanting to find some info on him," Ian says. "Hell, he may be on the local authorities’ most–wanted list. Just tell ’em where and what time he’s gonna show and let ’em nab him! Is it ever that easy, though?"

"I think that Sare the First would appreciate knowing that there is a Sare the Second running about attempting to hijack his cube using false ident numbers and pass codes," Saro says. "We could let him know about Mr. The Second when we make our delivery at noon. Unless — do we have a means to contact Sare No. 1 before our noon meet? Perhaps he’d like to know as soon as possible about his ‘twin.’ "

"Good idea Doc. Worth a try," Ian says.

"And since we all have a bad feeling about No, 2, has anyone considered that he may be watching the ship even now," Saro asks. "And that when we leave with a suspiciously large package before noon, he may attempt to try something — unpleasant?"

Swann says, "I think we should try to find out who he is and how powerful he is, first. But I agree that we should complete a deal with Ms. Clegg as soon as possible. As long as she can verify her offer is genuine."

"Swann, how about if we go out, you can ask around, and I’ll try the electronic side?" Aidan says. "Fortunately, Sare No. 1 seems quite on the up and up. Hmm, I need to get some wrapping paper for the cube for him. Guess we could pick that up while we’re out.

"How do we want to handle the transfer to Sare No. 1? Seems that we should have a couple of folks watching from a distance.

"By the way, has anyone chatted up that gentleman in the rather hideous coveralls who’s watching us? Might be worthwhile."

"So many people to interrogate, so little time," muses Vargas. "Perhaps our friend out there is interested in Sare 2 also? Maybe he's even the local law? Who knows?"

Grinning at the comment, Aidan says, "I was curious if our friend in overalls was watching us for the Marquis. Swann and I could swing by on our way to investigate Sare No. 2."

"Anyway," the former Scout continues, "as much as tapping him from long range is appealing, we might want to be careful of Two. He may have heftier friends than just the four–armed wonders at his disposal. Kevon, do you really think you can enlist the aid of the locals?"

"I don’t know, Mr. Vargas," he says. "It depends entirely on how much pull the Imperial Navy has here. But the worst they can say is no. We’re legally in possession of the cubes, with Mr. Silver’s writ, so there’s nothing we can get in trouble for.

"Further, if the authorities — Imperial or otherwise — intervene in this operation, it will hopefully deflect attention from our own involvement in his detainment," Kevon adds. "Of course, he _is_ impersonating someone to illegally gain access to property. Maybe we just make a complaint to the locals and let them go from there?"

Martha chimes in. "If you’re looking for a way to move cubes out of the ship, perhaps once we get over to the shipyard, we can hide one or two in spare box containers, and shuffle them outside secretly there."

She pauses. "Nah, probably won’t work if they’re watching that place, too.

"What if we all took a package out, of the appropriate size and shape, wrapped as a present? And better, what if none of them were the right package? We could arrange for some postal deliveries, and the cubes, to be picked up and sent somewhere after we all leave the ship with the multiple packages, to split up the various forces looking after us. Hell, we can probably even have one of the engineers do it for us, about an hour after we’ve left and everyone’s following us. Risks leaving the cubes alone with someone else, but they wouldn’t suspect that. It’s not something anyone else has suggested, so it might not even be on any of your minds, either."

The young engineer pauses.

"Or we can go with Plan C, and have the two parties interested in the cubes come pick them up from us at the shipyard, and let them deal with the security hassles of getting the cubes where they need to go. Then we find some creative way to deal with Mr. Sare–Two."

"The first thing we need to do is remember to keep this entire thing simple," Kevon warns. "Multiple decoys will only serve to split the party up and weaken us if it comes to a fight with Sare–Two.

"I agree that we should first speak to the Mr. Coveralls," he continues. "At the same time, I’ll contact Ms. Clegg about her offer and arrange an 1130 appointment. Once I’m done scheduling the meet with Ms. Clegg, I’ll contact the local authorities about the impersonator. While I’m doing that, Mr. Silver will contact Sare–One about the impersonator, and ask him to be vigilant. Does that sound reasonable?"

"Seems reasonable." Aidan heads to a console to contact to Sare No. 1 and warn him.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Kevon quickly places a call to the K_lenbrooke_ and reaches Holly Clegg. "Captain Clegg, Kevon Holland here."

"Ah, Captain Holland, please call me Holly. I expected you to call closer to noon."

"We had a chance to discuss your offer a little sooner than I expected. In any case, we have decided to accept all of your propositions, and arrange for a transfer of the last one around 1130."

The redhead captain blinks for a moment as if in a bit of surprise, then sunnily says, "Ah, good. 1130 would be fine. Would you like to come to the Klenbrooke, have us come to your berth, or meet someplace else?"

"I’d feel better letting them come to us," Ian says to Kevon. "That way we are not responsible for the transportation of the cubes. Only problem is the ship will be at the shipyard by then. Dunno how secure the area will be to make the transfer. I’d guess not very."

Nodding once to acknowledge Ian, Kevon replies to Holly, "Given the beating we’ve already taken over these cubes, the crew and I would prefer if you picked it up from our berth at Stork & Sons." Kevon provided Ms. Clegg with the berth information.

Holly replies, "Thank you, that’ll be fine. We would be happy to meet you at the Stork & Sons to retrieve the cube. They’re a good outfit, and I’ve had some work done with them on the _Klenbrooke_. I’ll be there with several of my crew for the transfer. I’ll have the funds drawn onto 10 Cr100,000 chits."

"That will be more than sufficient, Holly," the lieutenant commander answers, taking care to use her first name this time. "We’ll see you at 1130. _Bray Keaven_ out."

Aidan gives Kevon a snapshot (or two) of Sare No. 2 to pass onto Holly. "Very interesting. I don’t recognize the fellow, but I’ll certainly keep an eye out for him," she says.

-----​ 
At the same time, Aidan places a call to Sare de Salui No. 1 to warn him about Sare No. 2.

"Ah, Mr. Silver. I did not expect to hear from you so soon. Did you call about a change in plans?"

"No, but I did want to warn that you have an impersonator," Aidan replies as he inserts a few stills from the recorded comm calls with Sare No. 2. "This fellow had two serial numbers which were slightly off, the incorrect pass phrase, and a couple of sydite goons. We agreed to meet him at 1300 in order to forestall any immediate rash acts, but we haven’t decided on another course of action yet."

"Interesting indeed. I was afraid something like this would come up," Sare de Salui No. 1 comments as he obviously turns slightly away and is typing into another display. "Yes, definitely interesting. I would highly suggest that not meet with the man. I would also recommend that you do take care and do what you can to avoid drawing attention to yourself or my impostor.

"If you would trust me to do so, I would be happy to come to your berth to pick up the package. My man has indicated that he hasn’t seen anyone else watching your berth, so that may be safer."

"Oh? Your man?"

"Ah, yes, I probably should have mentioned it this morning. I’m a little surprised that you haven’t seen one of them yet. I have a couple of associates keeping a watch on your berth. The fellow on duty now should be in rather stained coveralls. His name is Fred."

Swann, who has been listening nearby, says, "I think we should take Sare No. 1 up on his offer to do the transfer now, rather than waiting. He’s even offering to come and get it from this berth, and he has a man already in place to help with security. I say we do this, now, before Sare No. 2 catches on to us.

"If Sare No. 1 can’t make it here before the ship needs to move to the repair facility, then we can unload one of the cubes inside some sort of cover container, and some of us can wait with it until he arrives to pick it up. He’s dealt face to face with Aidan, so he should definitely stay. He’s also met me, so my presence won’t spook him. Ian was going to come with Aidan and me for our little intel jaunt through the spaceport, so I suggest he also stay behind for the meeting as well.

"But I think we need to act on this now. It will be one less thing we have to worry about. And then when we get the second cube safely to Ms. Clegg, we can concentrate on what to do about Sare No. 2."

Aidan, now on hold on the comm with Sare No. 1, says, "I agree we should take Sare No. 1 up on his offer. I’ll let him know."

Turning back to the comm, Aidan says, "Sare de Salui, we would appreciate making the exchange at the ship as soon as possible. We’ll mention this to Fred. Shall we wait for backup from you?"

"Ah, yes, I’ll be able to meet you shortly, say 15 minutes at the _Bray Keaven_’s berth? I’ll comm Fred to warn him. I, my assistant, and a couple of my people will come by the berth."

Shortly after Kevon and Aidan finish the calls, Aidan, Swann, and Ian prepare to head out to do a little bit of research while the _Bray Keaven_ moves.

-----​ 
Martha continues to prepare the ship for transit, and begins conducting pre-flight checks as per standard IIS protocols. "Hey, Vasilii, got a question for you. Am I going to get to work on the _Bray_ with these guys every day, or are there some days when I’m not going to be allowed to assist Stork & Sons?"

Vasilii tells her the Stork & Sons bid assumes a five day out of seven workweek. So Martha and the rest of the crew will be off on Saturday and Sunday, or the local equivalent.

-----​ 
Vasilii then announces his intentions of going shopping for a few items he wants or needs before the meeting with Sare No. 2. "Saro, you still feel like coming along? Vargas, you game for a quick stroll with us?"

"Sure, it would be good to stretch my legs," Vargas says.

"That would leave only Martha and Kevon to fly the ship to the repair facility and guard the ship, cargo, and cubes," Ian says. "I would rather a larger contingent stay onboard until we get rid of the cubes. Maybe y’all could wait until Swann, Aidan, and I get back from our information safari, or better yet, wait until this afternoon after the cube transfers?"

Vasilii looks at Vargas, then Ian, and back again as he tries to decide, then lets out a sigh of resignation and says to Vargas. "How about a rain check?"

He turns back to Ian. "Alright then, how about a counter proposal: I stay put with the ship, give you the short version of the shopping list and the credits to cover it, and you guys pick it up while you’re out?"

Ian nods his head. "No problem, be glad to. I’ll bet the Doc would rather you hang out here to help your healing along faster anyway."

After a short pause, Ian furrows his eyebrows as if in thought. "Often times I feel obligated to speak my mind when it comes to concerns of the ship and crew. I think it’s part of my job description," he says with a grin.

"Yeah, it’s a little annoying, but it’s well intended," Vasilii says with a quick shrug and a smirk.

"Vasilii, if you give us a list, we’ll be happy to pick up any items you want or need," Swann says. "In fact, it will help with our cover for the intel mission."

Vasilii pulls out his hand comp and Ian sees him do a few quick drag–and–drop operations. He then hands Ian the hand comp.

On the short list:

A rifle
An electronic sight for the rifle
Three magazines of normal rounds

He also hands Ian Cr7,000.

Vasilii then quickly turns to Kevon. "Just a reminder, Kevon, if you approach the local Imperials, just remember that we _didn’t_ declare these cubes on our manifests. I don’t know how much of a hassle they’d give you for that. Although at this point, with all the people who seem to know about them, it would have been better if we had reported them, but that’s another story."

"If I remember right, Sare No. 1 asked that we not do anything to draw attention to ourselves or his imposter," Ian says. "I’d guess that would include reporting him to authorities?" Ian ends with a questioning expression.

"I imagine Sare No. 2 is going to be bringing more than enough attention to himself and us. I expect anything we do will just be icing on a very messy cake," Vasilii adds with a tone of resignation.

-----​ 
Before Ian, Swann and Aidan head out to speak with Fred, Kevon says, "Ask him if he’s going to follow us to the repair berth? We could use the extra pair of eyes before we rid ourselves of the second cube. He may also be useful if Sare–Two tries something drastic before the transfers are complete."

"Will do," Aidan says. "We can ask if he has any friends nearby to help with the watching too. Hmm, let me print a photo of Sare No. 2 to pass along."

-----​ 
Once outside the berth Swann, Aidan, and Ian stop by the coverall man. Ian looks around, trying to spot any other suspicious loiterers in addition to "Fred." Approaching the man, Ian nods and gives him a half smile. "So, seen anything interesting?"

The man confirms that his name is Fred. He seems to have a bit of a mischievous look in his eye, but he just smiles in response to all other queries or comments.

"Ah well, don’t let the bad guys slip up on ya," Ian says as he turns to walk away.


----------



## Burocrate

"Ah well, don’t let the bad guys slip up on ya," Ian says as he turns to walk away.  

Evil, evil I say.  Is this a dagger,er um I mean a cliff hanger, I see before me?  Or is "Fred's" operating under a false flag.     
BTW: I don't plan my week around these postings, I check everyday!


----------



## vutpakdi

Heh, even I check the story hour every week to remind myself where we've been and get a little bit of a different perspective on the game.  Sometimes, I need to remind myself that, hey, this is fun stuff!    

Ron


----------



## Pyske

Pyske said:
			
		

> So, at what point do you prefer that we go from "waiting patiently" to "making puppy dog eyes"?




Making puppy dog eyes:


----------



## Shadowdancer

Good thing I'm a cat person, then. 

Oh, I guess I can throw y'all a bone anyway.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXIV*​
*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Fonnein Oribital*

Swann and Ian quickly load the transport cube into a breakdown cargo container that is quite a bit larger than the cube. They then maneuver the cube into the berth airlock using a hand dolly (part of the berth rental). Aidan joins them in the berth airlock. The trio then use the dolly to move the container into the corridor outside the berth, drop the dolly back in the berth airlock, and wait for Sare No. 1 to come by for the pickup.

"Fred" is not talkative at all and just gives a slight smile without responding. Fred does give a slight shake of the head when Ian suggests that Fred should follow the _Bray Keaven_ to the repair berth.

Ian looks around for anyone other than Fred who seems to be loitering about and doesn’t spot anyone. There is someone he thinks might be loitering, but it appears that the fellow was just waiting for a crewman from the next berth over, and the pair of spacers head down the dock in the opposite direction.

-----​ 
About 10 minutes after the _Bray Keaven_ leaves, Aidan, Swann, and Ian spot Sare de Salui No. 1, his assistant, and two bodyguard types approaching down the corridor. No one has a visible weapon, but the alert posture of the two trailing "associates" marks them as likely bodyguards.

Sare de Salui smiles, and says, "Greetings again, Mr. Silver and associates. I hope that you haven’t been waiting long. If you’ll allow me to inspect the cube and verify its identity, we can conclude this delivery and let you get on your way."

After Swann opens the crate’s top, Sare No. 1’s assistant produces a small handheld computer, checks the readout on it, pulls a small blacklight to shine on the cube (revealing its numbers), and then nods to Sare de Salui No. 1. Sare de Salui No. 1 then smiles and hands a credit chit for Cr100,000 to Aidan. "Ah, very good. Here is your payment as agreed. I do recommend that you stay away from the other fellow trying to retrieve the cube, and don’t draw attention to yourself or him."

After the discussion, Sare de Salui and his party clamp grav lifters around the container and head off, trailed by dark–coveralls Fred.

-----​
As the trio from the _Bray Keaven_ are ambling towards the shopping concourse, Swann and Ian receive a frantic call from the _Bray Keaven_: "Swann, Ian, this is Vasilii. I need to talk privately before you make the exchange! I repeat, BEFORE you make the exchange!"​ 
Ian looks at Swann with a pained expression. Since he had previously removed his earpiece, he re-attaches it to the comm unit so Vasilii’s side of the conversation will be private. Engaging the comm, he says, "Ian here, go ahead."

-----​ 
Aidan wanders off a bit in the corridor, stepping out of listening range but still within sight. He is keeping an eye out for Sare No. 2 and his sydite goons. The corridor the trio is in is a fairly wide concourse that has some light morning foot traffic. There is no sign of anyone the trio has seen before.

-----​ 
Swann rolls his eyes and then smiles at Ian. Swann is listening to the conversation and also looking about the corridor.

-----​ 
Vasilii replies, "Ian, did you guys make the exchange yet!?"


-----​ 
"Yes, the process has been completed smoothly and as planned. Is there a problem?" Ian quickly glances around during the conversation, looking for any signs of trouble.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXV*​
*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven*

At the appointed move time, Vargas and Kevon gingerly guide the _Bray Keaven_ out of the far trader’s berth. Given that the ship’s communications are out, the pair is using a combination of suit comms, personal communicators, and a short–range link for communications with Fonnein Orbital Traffic Control, and for telemetry and guidance. There also is a cutter assigned to the _Bray Keaven_ to relay communications for what should be a 15-minute maneuver to the other side of Fonnein Orbital.

Clearing the berth area goes rather smoothly and the _Bray Keaven_ starts making its way towards the Stork & Sons yard. Traffic is a little busy this morning and mostly consists of various freight–bearing small craft going back and forth between the high port and a couple of large freighters in parking orbits.

Vargas guides the ship smoothly along its designated lanes while Kevon keeps an eye on the local traffic. While working the scanner to check the small craft coming and going, Kevon does see something odd: a far trader appears to be under full acceleration while departing its berth in all violation of protocol. The far trader narrowly misses a freight shuttle as it accelerates at a full 2G across the freight shuttle’s path.

Over the suit comms, Kevon and Vargas hear a combination of stern and frantic calls:

"_Markov’s Daughter_, come to a full stop immediately. You do not have departure clearance and must . . . "

"_FS–132_. Look out!"

"_FS–38_. Are you seeing this bozo?"

"Oh my god . . . "

"_Marellia Landing_, come to course 13 by 330 immediately. Emergency full acceleration."

"All traffic. Unless otherwise directed, come to a full stop immediately."

Vargas swings the _Bray Keaven_ along her axis and applies full thrust. Since the _Bray Keaven_ wasn’t going very fast, the far trader comes to a stop fairly quickly.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Kevon watches in disgust and mounting horror as he sees the errant far trader clip a freight shuttle while trying to avoid a scout courier. The far trader sends the freight shuttle spinning off at a crazy angle and keeps on accelerating. Unfortunately, the impact seems to have affected the far trader’s angle if not controls, and the far trader plows straight into the forward section of a 1000 dTon Tukera Lines long liner. The collision severely mangles the bridge sections of both ships, and both end up thrusting at odd angles away from the station.

After a moment of stunned silence, over the comms comes, "Signal GK, Signal GK. This is Fonnein Orbital control requesting that any ships underway with medical personnel lend immediate aid to _Marellia Landing_ and _FS-57_. We are scrambling emergency response now. Advise that you do not approach _Markov’s Daughter_ and leave her to official personnel."

Kevon’s plot marks _Marellia Landing_ as the 1000 dTon Tukera Lines long liner and _Markov’s Daughter _as the crazy far trader. _FS-37_ is the freight shuttle.

-----​ 
"Fonnein Orbital, _Bray Keaven_," Kevon calls on the comms. "We have a doc on board, but our ship is in no condition to be rendering aid. We request that a ship’s boat meet us at our destination to ferry Dr. Talbek to the accident scene."

-----​ 
Martha, feeling that Saro will urge the _Bray Keaven_ to respond as he did at the last Signal GK, comms the bridge. "I’m running a passive sensor scan to see if what damage was done to both vessels, in case Doc wants to get involved. It might help him take some appropriate precautions."

Martha then focuses the sensor suite on the two vessels, looking for tell–tale signs of damage that might require special gear or protocol to address.

-----​ 
On the bridge, Vasilii says, "Uh, Kevon, as odd as this sounds, right now I’d say we’re actually in better shape than the liner is, and everything the high port has is probably going to be used to help them. I doubt they’re going to have a ship’s boat free just to pick up Saro, and I wouldn’t want to just leave him without any help, anyway.

"Um, OK, we’ve still got one working docking tube, and at least _some _cargo space and the lounge upstairs that we can use for evacuating people. If they can get a cargo crew to meet us, we can offload some of the cargo to make room as we're dropping off evacuees. At the least, we could try to get the crew off the cargo shuttle. How’s that grab everyone?"

-----​ 
"Hide that damn cube, if we’re going to be letting people onboard," Martha speaks softly into her comm unit, distracted by her concentration on the sensor sweep. "I doubt any of these people are among those after it, but we’ve had our share of curious passengers lately."

-----​ 
"Kevon, after all that’s happened I’m leery of taking on anything more without a more functional ship," Vargas says, "but I don’t see that we’ve got much choice. I know if I was out there I’d want us to help." The former Scout shrugs. "Your call."

"You’re outvoted two to one so far, and the other vote is from the guy who will probably be patching you up the next time you get injured," Vasilii says. "But I don’t want you to feel pressured here," he adds with a smile.

Vargas smiles. "I love a good mutiny."

-----​ 
The doc bolts through the door of the flight cabin, his heavy breathing indicating that he ran hard to get here. Glancing out the viewport he looks upon the havoc the _Markov’s Daughter_ has generated. Wincing at the destruction he turns toward Kevon.

"Mr. Holland, what’s the sitch? Has anyone else indicated they’re moving in to assist?"

Looking out the viewport again he continues on in a calm, firm tone. "Get me out there, Mr. Holland. If we can make it without breaking apart, we need to go. I’ll do a tethered jump crossing if we can’t attach to them. If we can’t make it ourselves, get a boat to pick me up."

His eyes darting back and forth between the two devastated ships, he comes to a decision, "Mr. Holland, if we can, I’d like to get to the shuttle first. There is likely only one or two crew aboard, so we can easily fit them aboard the _Keaven_ and they’re not likely to have medical supplies.

"After we rescue the shuttle’s crew, if no one else has assisted the liner, we make for it. They should have medical facilities aboard, and if it is still pressurized, I can stay aboard there and help the passengers and crew. If the situation is worse than that — we’ll have to cross that bridge when we get to it."

"Hey, don’t forget we’ve got that cutter that was assigned to relay comms back and forth!" Vasilii injects. "We could send them on to pick up the shuttle crew while we go after the liner."

Accessing the internal comms, Saro calls to the rest of the crew in a no–nonsense manner. "Martha, Ian, if we’re going to stow that be–damned cube, let’s do it now. And anyone who has med training, I don’t care how slight, follow me to the sickbay when we’re done. I’ll pass out some medkits and then we’re getting suited up. There’s some work to be done."

"Heads up, Doc," Vasilii says. "Ian, Swann, and Aidan are dockside. Last I saw, the cube was in Martha’s engine room with Kevon’s black box. If she wants them out of her way, I guess we could try putting them up on the bridge with Vargas and Kevon. And if Vargas and Kevon are needed on the bridge, and Martha’s needed in the engine room, that leaves you and me to deal with casualties, and I don’t have any med skill, but I’ll help with what I can."

Vargas waits for Vasilii to finish before adding a comment. "I know what you mean Saro, but I’ll do more good aboard as pilot than impromptu medic. If we’re going to linger at any one place I’ll help you out then. Where to, Captain?"

The lieutenant commander sighs. "This is _not_ a good idea," he says.

Pausing for a moment to glance between Vargas and the expectant Dr. Talbek, Kevon adds, "All right. Mr. Vargas, plot and execute an intercept course for the liner; Doctor, get your gear ready."

"Roger that, changing course."

-----​ 
Saro looks out the viewport again and shakes his head. "Damn it all." With that he turns and heads back to his cabin.

-----​ 
"_Bray Keaven_ to Fonnein Orbital Control. Belay my last transmission; we will intercept the _Marellia Landing_ and render any aid we can. _Bray Keaven_ out," Kevon announces over the comms. Switching the comms off, he sighs again, "You all are going to be the death of me."

"Probably, but at least we’ll have your back when we do," says the former Scout in an entirely too cheerful way.

-----​ 
Vasilii thinks to himself that he’s seen _someone_ on the ship using a long–range comm, but can’t recall who, where, or when. _Not on the _Oser_. Not on Sentry_.

"Alief! The holiday outing! Ian had a long range portable he used to call the ship when we needed to be picked up!"

Vasilii checks the ship’s locker for it, then Ian’s quarters when he doesn’t find it there. Once he finds it, he runs it up to the bridge.

"Hey, remember this? Been a while since I’ve seen it, completely forgot we had the little bugger on board."

He turns to Kevon. "That should buy us about 500 clicks or so, which means we don’t need the cutter to relay comms any more, which means we can send them on without worrying about how we’re going to maintain communications."


----------



## Shadowdancer

From port engineering, Martha directs her sensors to scan the damage of the _Marellia Landing_ (the long liner) and _FS-57_ (the freight shuttle).

The long liner appears to have suffered severe damage to its bridge section and possibly the forward passenger section below. There appears to be a hull breach in the bridge section, and Martha winces as she sees the upper torso of a human go flying through a shattered bridge viewport. The forward passenger section appears to be holding, at least for the moment, and the passenger airlock on the starboard side appears to be undamaged. The long liner is thrusting away from the station and on a course that will likely cause the _Marellia Landing_ to skip off the upper atmosphere. The long liner does have a slight clockwise rotation along its thrust axis.

_FS-57_ appears to be quite crumpled along its starboard control surfaces and rear hull. Hull integrity has been breached. The freight shuttle is spinning madly off on a course away from the station and away from the planet.

Martha relays that information to the rest of the crew.

-----​ 
Vargas gets the _Bray Keaven_ under way again and starts chasing after the _Marellia Landing_. There must be someone who has some control of the ship because the ship’s maneuver drives cut out, but her course does not change.


-----​ 
Kevon notifies Fonnein Orbital Traffic Control and receives a reply, "Thank you for responding _Bray Keaven_. You have priority clearance to pursue the _Marellia Landing_. Be advised that our current course projects have _Marellia Landing_ entering the upper atmosphere in 45 minutes. _Cutter C13_ can assist in removing survivors if needed."


_Cutter C13_ is the cutter pacing the _Bray Keaven_.



-----​ 
"Damn, Vasilii," Martha mutters under her breath as she spots the remaining cube sitting in port engineering. "This was supposed to be moved before we even began this flight." Then hearing that Vasilii is planning on moving the cube, she waits to start cursing his name any more.


-----​ 
As the _Bray Keaven_ closes, the crew takes turns suiting up, and Saro gathers his supplies. There are no communications from the crippled long liner.


-----​ 
Ten minutes after the initial collision, Vargas has maneuvered the _Bray Keaven_ close enough to start a docking approach. From the bridge, Kevon and Vargas can see a few frantic-looking passengers beating on the viewports. The passenger airlock does appear to be intact. Given its rotation, docking with the _Marellia Landing_ will be a little tricky, but Kevon thinks that he can handle the task. Vargas isn’t so sure that he can.


-----​ 
"Kevon, you guys are needed on the bridge," Martha says. "I’m heading to the airlock to help these people in, and direct them to a safe area. Lounge first, then cargo?"


-----​ 
"Hang on a second, Ms. Smythe," Kevon responds. "I want to see if there’s a way to settle the liner down before we start transferring passengers. Stand by."


"I could get my shotgun," Vargas says. "I find it very handy for close encounters. Oh, and does anyone remember what happen the last time we helped a ship in distress?"



-----​ 
During the 10 minutes it takes to close with the _Marellia Landing_, Vasilii starts thinking. Seeing the long-range radio they used on Aleif gives him pause to reflect on that part of their voyage. _The _Keaven_ showing up with only Martha left alive. The cubes hidden away onboard. The bomb. Seeing all the people on Aleif either starving, afflicted with the disease, or both. There were so many, millions they said._


_The guy from the Bromley military delivering a cryptic message to meet an anonymous contact in town. The holiday outing. The KGL people being so determined that the crew on the holiday outing not make it back. The aftermath. They never found the smoking gun. And they’re pretty sure the virus came from off-world._



_Then the _Oser_. Then Aidan rears his ugly head. Says he followed us to Aleif, then back to Sentry. He knew the cubes were onboard. The cubes were put onboard, or given to the original crew, before the ship left Aleif the first time, by somebody who was infected — somebody who also had to go to a lot of effort to get it on the ship under those circumstances._



_They never found the smoking gun. They never found it. Maybe because we had it onboard the whole time?_



"No! Oh, no, no, no! Sonofa — We never searched Aidan’s room, or his computer!"



Vasilii tries to raise Swann and Ian over the short–range radios. "Swann, Ian, this is Vasilii. I need to talk privately before you make the exchange! I repeat, BEFORE you make the exchange!"


----------



## Pyske

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Hadn't really thought about it. Hmmm, guess I better starting working on something.




Hope you've finished with whatever you were going to start working on.  Looks like you've got your 10,000 views.

PS -- In case you're curious, you're currently #25 in the view rankings of threads that have been active within the last month, and #50 overall.  That includes some duplication from multiple Sepulchrave threads, etc.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> From port engineering, Martha directs her sensors to scan the damage of the _Marellia Landing_ (the long liner) and _FS-57_ (the freight shuttle).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vasilii tries to raise Swann and Ian over the short–range radios. "Swann, Ian, this is Vasilii. I need to talk privately before you make the exchange! I repeat, BEFORE you make the exchange!"




Tha'ts not good. I don't know what it is, but I know it's not good.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> PS -- In case you're curious, you're currently #25 in the view rankings of threads that have been active within the last month, and #50 overall. That includes some duplication from multiple Sepulchrave threads, etc.




Where can these rankings be found? Just curious -- I've never seen them before. I'm assuming it's one of the new functions of the recent site upgrade.


----------



## Pyske

Nah, just manual counting.  Go to the forum listing and click on the "views" column header to sort on # of views.  You can switch to "from the beginning" to see the all-time rankings.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXVI*​


*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Fonnein Orbital*

_"Yes, the process has been completed smoothly and as planned. Is there a problem?" Ian quickly glances around during the conversation, looking for any signs of trouble._

"Damn! Uh, alright, it's kinda hard to explain right now,” Vasilii says. “The _Keaven_'s responding to an emergency out here, there's been a collision between a couple of ships, one of them's a liner. We're going to try evacuating passengers off of it.

"But that's not your concern right now. Right now, you guys need to track down that guy you delivered the package to. See if he's still at the hotel, and if he isn't, start checking any passenger manifests you can find in the computer, or start calling any ships scheduled to depart soon. Don't approach him, just find him, and then get back to me.”

Vasilii's tone changes a bit, and he speaks more deliberately. "I want you and Swann to do the work on this. Nothing against Aidan, but I think you guys have more experience in this sort of thing. Hurry!"

After a beat, Ian replies, "Affirmative. We will see what we can find out. Let me know when you get an ETA for the ship yard. Y'all be careful out there! Ian out."

Swann looks at Ian, with a concerned look on his face. Over the comm, he says, "Understood, Vasilii. Now listen carefully. Put the _special_ cargo back in its _original_ location. Get someone to help you because it's very heavy. Do this before you do anything else. Do you understand?"

Meanwhile, Aidan is politely wandering about twiddling his thumbs just out of hearing range. Swann and Ian look about, but they don't see anything that triggers any alarm bells other than a fellow trying to juggle too many cups of some morning drink and two bags of some pastries -- there is just normal light morning traffic in the corridors.

Ian glances at Swann. "Looks like we have another item on our 'to do'
list. Maybe you can check into Vasilii's request while Aidan looks for info on No. 2. We'd better get going."

The ex-Marine walks over to Aidan. "The ship has been diverted to assist in an emergency situation. A couple of ships have collided and they are going to help evacuate personnel. I have asked them to let us know when they get an ETA for the ship yard. Wonder if we can find some more info on the news networks on what is going on out there? Let's make a point to check it out when we sit down for the intel tasks. Shall we continue?"

Ian turns and heads down the corridor.

“Agreed” Aidan says. “I’ll add it to the list. If you all need to check out things with regard to the ship, that’s fine. Just let me get ensconced in a defensible corner somewhere so I can investigate and be able to keep a good eye on things. Fortunately, Sare No. 2 doesn’t know me.”

"Aidan, I would prefer we stay together. Until we get more info on No. 2 and his capabilities, I don't want us taking any unnecessay risks."

Speaking to both Swann and Aidan, Ian says, "Let's do the intel research first. I want to know what's going on out there with the ship."

After receiving Vasilii's odd call, Aidan, Swann, and Ian head over to the Numoc Diner rather than going on their shopping expedition as originally planned. As the three walk in, they see quite a few of the diners watching a large video wall intently. The video wall is apparently running a live feed plot from outside. From what the trio can tell from the feed and from diner comments, some far trader rammed into a shuttle and a Tukera Lines long liner at full acceleration. The long liner is currently headed towards Fonnein's upper atmosphere with a far trader and a cutter in pursuit. The station is scrambling emergency response crews.

The three get a table towards the back where Aidan connects his handcomp to the wireless network, Swann borrows a public terminal, and Ian keeps watch. The trio does order morning drinks and some rolls as cover.

Aidan attempts to find out anything that he can about Sare No. 2. Given that he doesn't have much to go on other than a picture and two sydites, his 10 minute search doesn't reveal much. No one matching Sare No. 2's picture appears on any wanted lists. Attempting to access arrival/departure information is possible, but will take some time and could trigger an Imperial Starport Authority response since their countermeasures are generally quite good and they tend to like to keep the integrity of their systems intact.

Meanwhile, Swann attempts to find out information about Sare de Salui No. 1. His task is made a little easier since he has the assistant's name Worin Tahashima (from the Fonnein Orbital Hotel registration). The hotel's computer still indicates that Mr. Tahashima is checked into the hotel.

There is no "Sare de Salui" listed in the hotel computer nor is there a station comm call name or box registered for that name.

Swann also could attempt to check arrival/departure information for the Starport Authority, but feels that doing so is risky.

There are a number of small craft and starships that have departed or are scheduled to depart. The ones that are scheduled to depart are under a hold order. Anything that has departed and is still in the neighborhood is holding in place.

Ian keeps watch and doesn't notice anything of note. Most diner patrons are still watching the video feed and muttering.

While attempting to do further research, Swann attempts to contact Vasilii. When the Vilani merchant answers, Swann says, "I checked, and the person you asked about is still here. What is this all about?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXVII*​ 

*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven*


Vasilii takes the long-range radio with him and runs down to port engineering. He grabs the cube and Kevon’s squawk suppressor, puts them in the smuggling hold in that section, and buttons up the fuel processor compartment.

As he works, he has a concerned but focused look on his face. Also as he works, he starts talking to Martha. “Those cubes! Did it ever strike you as kind of odd that with all that high tech gear and highly-skilled personnel the Marquis had at Alief, they never found the smoking gun, the off-world source of the virus?”

"Nope, but we do know it was shipped in inside large multi-ton containers and mixed into the soda pop at that one factory,” Martha replies. “Don’t you remember? Must have been a semi-regular supply line. The Imp Navy-boys were looking into the cargo manifests last time I heard.”

“How much you wanna bet we were carrying it in the starboard smuggling hold all along? Because right now, I’ll wager you a million credits on the idea.”

Martha rolls her eyes. “Vasilii, we’re in the middle of an emergency! Can’t this wait?!?! Get your proof first, before you start freaking out.”

Vasilii doesn’t seem to hear her. He just continues talking, as if he’s in his own little pocket universe. “I’ll grant you, it’s circumstantial. And it’s not that I really think I’m right about this. But those cubes are starting to fit the circumstances to the letter, and I can’t take the chance that I _am_ right, and do _nothing_.”

Martha glances over at the feverish Vasilii. Thumbing a comm button, she opens a private channel to the doc. “Hey, Doc, Vasilii has a theory, and you might need to take a moment to talk it over with him. He seems -- in need of something to calm him down.”



​-----​


Saro listens to Martha’s description of Vasilii and shakes his head wearily. “I swear that man would drive me to drink -- if I didn’t drink already, that is. When this ordeal is over I am going to tie him down and _make _him recuperate if I have to keep him sedated.”



​-----​


Once he finishes loading the cube, Vasilii says, “Martha, depressurize that processor compartment, and don’t open it for love or money. And pray that I’m wrong.”

He stops to wipe off his brow, then says, “You keep working to save those passengers, I’ll _deal _with this. Somehow.” He turns and is gone out the iris leading into the main cargo bay. He heads to Aidan’s stateroom to search it.



​-----​


“By Saint Elvis' blue suede shoes, that man is losing it. I sure hope the Doc can take care of things before he does something stupid and hurts us all.”

Martha then returns to her work, conversing with Doc as needed, being a little clearer that Vasilii is in dire need of medication.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Watching the _Marellia Landing_ with its slight rotation headed towards Fonnein's upper atmosphere, Kevon sees two main options. The first is to attempt to directly dock with the long liner either at its engineering airlock (easy) or its passenger airlock (difficult). Docking at the engineering airlock will be relatively easy, but runs the risk that the passengers can't be brought out that way due to damage on that level. Docking at the passenger airlock will be difficult (and Vargas thinks the idea is too difficult at least for his skills) since the _Bray Keaven_ will have to constantly be adjusting its vector to stay docked.

The docking tube isn't a hard connection, so any significant stress/strain will cause it to break.

Either docking maneuver will take about 10 minutes from this point.

The second main option is to attempt to arrest the long liner's slight rotation by using the _Bray Keaven_. The _Bray Keaven_ would need to essentially find a place to push against the long liner as the _Marellia Landing_ rotates. The main difficulty would be in performing this maneuver without causing significant hull damage to either ship. Also, setting up for the pushing maneuver and then docking will take about 20 minutes or so.

The lieutenant commander assesses the situation for a moment, then straps himself into the chair. “Everyone strap yourselves in; I’m going to adjust the _Marellia_’s vector and see if I can bring her to a near stop outside of GSO,” he says. “Mr. Vargas, contact the _Marellia_, _Cutter C13_ and Fonnein Orbital and tell them that we’re going to go hull-to-hull to gently direct the Marellia away from the planet.”

"Roger that" says Vargas as he goes to toggle the comm.

“The fighter jocks used to call this ‘rubbing bellies.’

“I’ve been running calculations in my head on how to redirect this thing,” Kevon says as he sits down. “But I don’t know if the docking tube can take the strain. What do you think?”

After a moment of contemplation and analyzing vectors, Kevon decides to go for a fairly risky maneuver of trying to angle the 1,000 dTon _Marellia Landing_ away from the upper atmosphere with the 200 dTon _Bray Keaven_. The lieutenant commander quickly plots and studies the vectors involved. He decides that angling the long liner away from the planet should be doable (but rough). Bringing her to a complete stop probably would be very damaging to the _Bray Keaven_.

Vargas dutifully advises the accompanying cutter and Fonnein Orbital. Fonnein Orbital Traffic Control responds, "Heavenly Father help and bless you. Emergency response teams are ETA 15 minutes."

_-----_​ 
_Cutter C13_ replies, "You're crazy! Thank you, but you're bloody crazy! We'll stand by to assist if we can, but I don't think that we can do much."

-----​ 
While Vargas warns the cutter and Fonnein Orbital, Kevon keys internal comms and warns the crew to strap in and prepare for collision. Amidst getting ready to receive survivors, Martha and Saro look at each other incredulously for a moment, and then scramble for the nearest acceleration couches. Saro dives for the one the improvised medical bay, and Martha goes for the one in Kevon's new cabin (the spare one next to the medical bay).

-----​ 
Meanwhile, after having retrieved the long range communicator from the ship's locker, moving the cube, and making Martha worry about his stability with his odd actions/request with regards to the cube during the approach, Vasilii runs to the lift, keys it, and charges towards Aidan’s stateroom.

The Vilani merchant hurriedly, but somewhat methodically searches Aidan's stateroom looking for Aidan's handcomp. Aidan's suitcases are unlocked and unpacked. Inside one of the suitcases, he finds an Imperial Standard ID for Aidan Silver. The other suitcase is empty. All of Aidan's clothes are hung or packed away. Vasilii quickly and clumsily paws through them and finds nothing of note other than a very expensive taste in clothes in general and undergarments in particular.

"Hmmm, note to self: booby-trap Aidan's underwear later," he mumbles as he scans Aidan's ID into his handcomp. The ID indicates that Aidan’s home world is Galir/Ikhnaton. It gives no address or place of issue (usually the home world). There is no mention of being part of a Noble family -- no Imperial IDs indicate this unless they also include the rank (which is usually how it is done).

On the desk, Aidan has placed six models of various warships. In a desk drawer, Vasilii finds a very well-crafted writing kit containing writing utensils, wax, a seal, and sheets, notes, and envelopes of various sizes of _real_ vellum (i.e., very expensive). Scattering the sheets on the bed, Vasilii sees a half written note of some sort.

The note appears to be a half-written letter to an old friend named Catherine. The note mainly inquires about her son's health and sports practice as well as gives mini reviews of what sounds like three of the finer restaurants near Sentry Downport.

Vasilii makes some quick notes on his handcomp. Catherine's son's name is Montague. The restaurants are Bistro de Paris, Artist Point, and Brown Derby.

The seal has a smooth cylindrical handle with the seal at the end. The seal is simply a heavily stylized A. There is also an archaic melter for the wax -- looks like one of those 21st century Terran blowtorch cigarette lighters.

He does not find Aidan's handcomp or anything that he thinks is an interesting electronic gadget.

-----​ 
As the long liner hurtles towards the planet, the _Bray Keaven_ comes up from underneath the much larger ship, turns its belly to the _Marellia Landing_ at the last minute, and crashes into the long liner. The _Bray Keaven_ strikes the long liner with its forward belly. The crash is much harder than Kevon intended, and terrible grinding and crunching noises reverberate through the ship. The lights momentarily dim and almost everything that isn't properly secured flies about. Luckily, Vargas, Kevon, Martha, and Saro are properly strapped in and are only knocked about a bit.

Unfortunately, Vasilii is turned into a grav ball and bounces off two walls, the ceiling, another wall, and the floor before coming to rest. Moaning on the floor, the Vilani Merchant feels like he has badly thrown a shoulder as well as possibly reopened some of his shrapnel wounds.

-----​ 
Noticeably wincing, Vargas says after the controlled collision, "That's going to leave a mark." The Scout starts running whatever diagnostics he can to determine just how much damage the ship has taken, and whether or not something vital has failed.

-----​ 
A brief exclamation -- "Elvis!" -- escapes Martha's lips as the _Bray Keaven_ slams into the ship, and the damage is done. Already, Martha's mind begins imagining a wide range of catastrophes affecting the ship.

-----​ 
Saro dives for the accel couch and manages to strap himself down just as the _Bray Keaven_ rubs against the liner. Slamming back and forth against his restraints as the ships caress each other, Saro grunts and curses several times. When the ride settles down, he gingerly releases his restraints and tests his limbs' functionality. His chest, shoulders and hips cry out in protest but he determines that he came through the ordeal intact, although he'll be incredibly sore later, and sporting a brilliant set of bruises.

-----​ 
“Dammit, dammit, dammit!” Kevon growls mentally at his miscalculation. “If these people ever pay me, I’ll be surprised.”

Vargas says, "Kevon, it occurs to me that a lot of our problems would be solved if we scrapped this poor thing and bought ourselves a well armored long-range tug."

The lieutenant commander allows a short chuckle to escape through his grimace. “I’d prefer a 150-ton armored patrol combatant, if you’re offering,” he quips. “I saw an old _Carnahan_-class converted into an armored merchantman in Jump Space Technology Magazine a couple years back going for only Cr12.2 billion. Jump 2, 2Gs with 36 tons of cargo space. The article said something about the pirate-infested backstretch of the Kaufur Sector.”

The Scout lets out a low whistle. "I wish I had one to offer, sounds sweet -- oh, that looks like it used to be a high gain antenna,” he says as he points out a chunk of debris whizzing by.

“Oh, hush.”

-----​ 
"Kaan-el's Left Testicle," Saro moans softly to himself, "wasn't that a load of fun? Of course this type of thing is rapidly becoming commonplace," he muses.

Over his comm he calls out, "Saro here, I made it through our little maneuver intact. How's everyone else doing? Anyone hurt badly?"

-----​ 
In spite of being knocked about a bit in his seat, Kevon does manage to keep the _Bray Keaven_ in contact with the much larger long liner, and his course plots and approach appear to be true. After a minute or two of more grinding, Kevon's plot shows that the _Marellia Landing_ should now just miss the upper atmosphere. The new trajectory isn't a proper orbit, but the _Bray Keaven_ has just bought the long liner at least two more hours.

"Well, it's an improvement at least,” Vargas says. “Hey, can we bill the locals for damages?"

Kevon quickly plots out the chances of further moving the liner and decides that there just isn’t much more to be gained by further mangling the ship. “Martha, do we have hull integrity?” he asks. “I’m about ready to break away.” 

-----​ 
Martha grunts, "Let me see -- one moment." Struggling to get out of the acceleration couch, Martha moves to the nearest workstation to check the system. At the workstation, she starts to check the hull integrity.

-----​ 
While he is lying on the floor bruised and battered, Vasilii's comm rings with an indication that a call is coming in from Swann. Vasilii answers the comm and hears Swann say, "I checked, and the person you asked about is still here. What is this all about?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXVIII*​

*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven*

Vasilii lets out a groan of pain. "Ohhh, that hurt. Uh, he’s still there? Hmph. Well, that puts a perspective on things out here.

"Well, right now Kevon is smacking our hull into the liner. I suspect it’s because he got outvoted on the idea of continuing to the shipyard, and got volunteered into making this rescue attempt instead, but that’s just my take on it. I’m no engineer, but I’d say we just did some pretty nasty damage to the hull — I’d be amazed if we didn’t have a breach somewhere.

"Alright. I’m not sure we should talk about specifics on this channel, this could be a party line. At some point soon, I think we’re going to dock with the liner and take on some of its passengers, which means that we’ll have to put in at a berth somewhere to drop them off. As soon as we get a berth number from traffic control, I’ll let you know, and you can try to meet up with us there. We can talk specifics then.

"Look, I’ll be honest with you: This isn’t a c_rew_ thing, this is more _my_ thing. I could be wasting your time for nothing. And it’s not that I think I’m hot on some trail — point of fact I’d actually be _happy_ to be wrong."

Swann cuts in. "Then let it go for now. If you’re not hot on a trail, then let it go for now. Help with the rescue — _that_ has to be your top priority right now. The rest of the crew needs you, and the passengers on that liner need you. Whatever you’re chasing after will still be there when this crisis is over."

The Merchant continues as if he didn’t hear. "I just can’t afford to be _right_ this time. Vasilii out."

After picking himself up and answering Swann’s call, Vasilii cuts the lining on Aidan’s two expensive–looking suitcases. He doesn’t find anything unusual in the lining of either suitcase. The Vilani Merchant doesn’t think that his shoulder is dislocated — he can still move — but he is in significant pain.

Vasilii then heads down to the ship’s locker. He reaches the main deck as Saro is preparing to receive visitors through the starboard airlock. He passes by the doctor on his way to the locker. Saro looks at Vasilii oddly, particularly since he can see Vasilii wincing in pain with every move, and then goes back to checking his medical supplies and preparing to receive survivors.

Vasilii opens the locker and looks for Aidan’s weapons. Aidan has a locked fancy rifle case, an auto pistol in a shoulder holster with four magazines, and two heavy, gray plastic boxes. Both have the words "Uruukishi, ILC" in flowing script on them. One has "5.56mmx64mm" also on the box while the other has "9mm" on the box in small block numbers/letters.

Pulling the auto pistol out of the shoulder holster, Vasilii gets the impression that the weapon is extremely well–made though not flashy. Looking at the magazine well of the pistol, it looks like the well of almost every other pistol that Vasilii has seen in his limited weapons experience. The magazines look like auto pistol magazines filled with what are between 10 and 15 rounds of ammunition The magazines all weigh about the same, and the top round in each magazine is the same — full metal jacket.

-----​ 
Martha dashes back to port engineering to run damage control diagnostics. She detects a depressurization in the forward cargo lock and a slight pressure drop in the main cargo bay. Luckily, any iris valves and doors to those areas are currently closed and locked. The jump grid appears to be damaged also.

-----​ 
On the bridge, Vargas runs a similar diagnostic and comes up with a complete pressure loss in the forward cargo lock only.

-----​ 
Martha touches the screen with an almost motherly caress, her face wrinkled in a pained look of concern. "Kevon, I think we’ve lost some integrity in the forward cargo lock, and the main cargo bay is suffering a slight pressure drop as a result. Probably a leak; I can fix that quick, once I know where it’s at. Both are contained for now.

"A side note: the jump grid is damaged." Martha's voice is a mix of relief and concern. "Good thing we’re getting our maintenance started today," she adds with a half-hearted chuckle.

-----​ 
At the controls, Kevon backs off from the Marellia Landing. The collision and boost appears to have almost completely arrested the rotation, and Kevon sets up an approach for the passenger airlock on the second deck. Docking proves to be simple compared to the previous maneuver.

-----​ 
By the starboard airlock, Saro can see that the docking tube has extended and has green lights indicating a pressure–tight seal.

-----​ 
"You need help herding gomers, Saro?" Vargas asks. "I could get my shotgun and meet you down there."

-----​ 
"Doc, only passengers in vacc suits go to the main cargo bay. We’ve sprung a leak. If I can fix it shortly, we can move more in there, but keep that in mind while taking on passengers, OK?" Martha informs Saro. "You got this, so I can try to locate and fix that leak so we can get more people on? Or do you need me to help with crowd control?"

-----​ 
As he quickly works at donning his vacc suit, Saro responds to Martha’s comm.

"Roger that, Martha. Since Vasilii has gone and disregarded me and gotten himself banged up again, he’s in no condition to help me aboard the liner. See if you can get him to direct people into cabins or any other space we can pack them into. Go ahead and work on that cargo bay leak. I’ve got a feeling we’ll need every cubic centimeter we can get to pack the survivors in. I’ll take Mr. Vargas with me to the liner."

Contacting Emile, Saro says, "I dunno how much help a shotgun will be, but if you want to," Saro shrugs to himself. "But get your butt in gear, I want to head over _now_, if not sooner."

-----​ 
"Perhaps you’re unfamiliar with the concept of panic? I'm not saying a shotgun is a good solution but it makes _me_ feel better. On the way." Along the way Vargas stops at his cabin behind the bridge for his vacc suit.

-----​ 
Inhaling, Martha starts shouting, so as (hopefully) to be heard throughout the ship, in case Vasilii has turned off his comm unit and is hiding and freaking out in some closet somewhere. "VASILII! WHERE IN THE HELL ARE YOU? WE NEED YOU UP HERE, _NOW_!"

-----​ 
Vasilii startles at the sound of a shouting Martha coming through the comms. He turns and glares at the comm panel for a moment with a look that could freeze water. "Oh, for the love of," he curses under his breath. "Just trying to save another planet from what happened at Alief, but _nobody_ seems to care!" he mutters to himself.


"They’re not going to give me a moment’s rest until I _jump_ for them," he thinks to himself. He lets out a sigh of exasperation. "Fine! Fine, whatever! I’ll just have to come back to this." He puts Aidan’s guns back in their cases and holsters, pushes them aside, throws up his hands in frustration, and turns back to the comm unit, about to pound it with his fist to give Martha a piece of his mind in kind, but then stops himself.



"If I yell at her, she yells back at me, then we’re yelling _at each other_, and nobody’s getting much done," he realizes. "If I work with them, they’ll work with me. If _I_ work with them, _they'll_ work with me. But I don’t want them frellin’ walking all over me, either. Not feeling very cordial after being _yelled_ at, certainly."



He takes a deep breath to calm down and focus. "Alright, then. Passengers. Let’s deal with passengers. They’re going to be panicking; they’re not going to be reasonable. We need to be able to make them listen."



He looks around the locker, spots the shotguns sitting in their racks on the wall, boxes of buckshot ammo on the shelves under them. He steps over Aidan’s weapons, grabs one of the boxes, slides it out of its sleeve and tosses the sleeve over his shoulder. He lifts the nearest shotgun out of its rack, then steps back over to the comm panel. Setting the ammo box down on a shelf next to the comm, he thumbs the magazine release and slides the pump forward to open the chamber so he can load the magazine. He cradles the gun in his right arm, then reaches for the comm with his left. He pauses for a moment to consider his next words, then pushes the call button. He speaks as he’s loading rounds into the gun.



"Martha, Vasilii. Just a thought. When you _yell_ at people, they tend to want to yell _back_ at you. And all the yelling usually ends up pretty unproductive after that. So rather than starting down that road, I’ll just assume you’ve got a lot on your mind right now like everyone else. I mean, this is the only ship I’ve ever actually worked on, but — well, I’d have to say I’m pretty impressed with what you’ve been able to do with it, and I suppose you’re able to do all that because you’re _damn_ well intelligent, you’re on top of your game, AND you can juggle all the details in your head, probably much better than _I’ll_ ever be able to.



"But whatever you might think of me or whatever I might be doing at any given moment, you can be certain that I’m doing it because I _believe_ in what I’m doing, no less than you believe in what you’re doing at the same moment. And I’ll, I’ll leave it at that."



-----​ 
Martha breaks in. "You don’t leave an emergency to run around doing whatever and risking our lives by your neglect! That’s how you get killed, and that’s how you get others killed. I don’t know your experience in space, boy-o, but you always help a wounded ship, because next time, it could be you! I should know!"

-----​ 
Vasilii takes a deep breath, lets out a short sigh. "Alright then, I’ll assume that little tussle the ship had a couple minutes ago didn’t do us any good, so I’ll ask the question this way: What _don’t_ we have now?"


Martha tells him about the cargo bays losing pressure. Vasilii thinks for a moment on the problem. "Alright. You’re the engineer, I won’t presume to tell you anything, so I’ll say that I would like to pitch the idea to you that for the sake of time, we forego trying to use the cargo bays for now. Point in fact, I’d like to suggest that you finish depressurizing them yourself and try to conserve what air you can from them, because in a few minutes we’ll be taking on _several times_ the number of passengers our life support system was designed for, and I don’t think it will do anyone any good if the passengers and the crew pass out from lack of oxygen on the way back to the high port. I’m no expert, but I suspect that could get messy."

-----​ 
Martha responds. "We’re freshly loaded, and so we have the capacity to carry 140 people for the two-hour trip back to the high port without even touching our reserves. Heck, probably double that, so set your mind at ease, Vasilii. The life support systems will be taxed, yes, but we’ll have the air to make it."

-----​ 
"For now, we could use all the common areas and staterooms to take on more passengers," Vasilii says, "and pack them in, sitting on the deck, until there’s no more floor space left. And those are my thoughts on the issue, for what they’re worth."

-----​ 
"Acknowledged. Now, you gonna help us out here? Or do you want to stand around and make suggestions all day long?" Martha asks tersely.

-----​ 
"Alright, then. I’ll start putting passengers in the staterooms and common areas until there’s no more room left. If you haven’t patched the leak by then, how about we disengage from the liner, let the cutter pick up some passengers, and we start heading back with what passengers we have while you keep working on the leak?"

-----​ 
Martha heads towards the cargo hold and begins the necessary location and repair of the pressure leaks, in anticipation of taking on the passengers and crew of the liner.

-----​ 
When Vargas reaches the starboard airlock, Saro looks at him and says, "I’m assuming as a Scout you’ve had at least rudimentary med training, so take these. I think you need them more than your shotgun." Saro holds out a handful of doses of Medical Slow Drug. "Save them for the really bad cases. Those with broken bones and such will have to do without until we can determine how many folks are in a very bad way, and how much stuff we have to go around."

"Right. Alright, let’s do it." The former Scout tucks the Med Slow Drug in a big suit pocket and readies himself to move out.

"Ready? Let’s go." Saro takes a deep breath inside his suit and opens the tube.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter IXXX*​

*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Nupoc Diner, Fonnein Orbital*

Ian splits his time between keeping an eye on the patrons — who are all watching the video display — and the video display itself. There is a collective gasp as the crowd sees the much smaller far trader dive underneath the long liner and then crash into the long liner, belly to belly. Then the crowd cheers as it realizes that the maneuver was intentional and the far trader is now thrusting hard, trying to alter the long liner's course enough that it will no longer hit the upper atmosphere.

Ian slowly shakes his head in disbelief when he sees the _Bray Keaven_ muscle the big liner away from the planet.

The far trader continues thrusting for a minute or two and then breaks away.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Swann tries to identify the ships involved in the original accident. He manages to identify the _Marellia Landing_, a Tukera Lines long liner arriving from Weston; the _Markov’s Daughter_, the far trader that caused the original collision; _FS-37_, a freight shuttle that _Markov’s Daughter_ clipped before colliding with the _Marellia Landing_; and the _Bray Keaven_, the far trader which appears to have just redirected the long liner's course.

The _Marellia Landing_ is registered out of Weston to Tukera Lines. Captain is listed as Shara Zaruuks. The _Marellia Landing_ is also listed as due to dock at outside berth OB-123 in 30 minutes. That information is obviously out of date.

The _Markov’s Daughter_ is registered out of Liar’s Oath to a Niles Markov, who is also the captain. The _Markov’s Daughter_ was docked at outside berth OB-115. The berth is reserved for another three days.

The _FS-37_ is registered to Boris Cargo Transfer.

Swann attempts to track crew or passenger information from the Starport Authority Customs system. Swann makes it into the system, but is not able to find the information before he loses access.

-----​ 
Aidan tries to find out more information about Sare No. 2. Aidan first creates an anonymous user account to help mask his tracks. He then manages to access the Starport Authority system. From there, he goes for the law enforcement system. Once in, he runs Sare No. 2’s picture against any watch lists. A hit comes up on the lists of suspected Solomani agents. There isn’t much information available in the entry other than the usual "considered armed and dangerous" and the aliases of "Francis Mott" and "Cyrus Feigen."

-----​ 
"Swann? How are you doing with your research?" Aidan asks.

Swann replies, "I was doing fine until the frellin' custom’s system kicked me out."

Swann leans back from the terminal and rubs a hand across his face. "I was trying to get a passenger and crew list for the runaway far trader, the _Markov’s Daughter_. I’ve got the registry info. There probably won’t be a passenger list filed since they left in such a hurry with three days left on their docking berth. You might check to see if they filed a flight plan. Probably not, but maybe there’s something on file regarding where they came from, and who and what they were carrying. And see if you can find anything on the owner, Niles Markov."

Aidan says "Alright, I’ll take a shot at that. Be interesting to check the police lists, too. Hmm, wonder if there’s any smuggling or such that’s prevalent around here, might as well take a look in a couple of places." Aidan trails off into muttering to himself about databases and dives back into the computer.

He looks for the items as suggested by Swann and also checks into recent police and other activity to see if there’s anything active in the way of crime rings and such.

-----​ 
Swann tries to get back into the Starport Authority Custom's system to find the crew list for the _Markov’s Daughter_, and any services billed to the ship or its berth during its stay. He also looks for any records of cargo offloaded, loaded, or declared during inspection.

-----​ 
Ian sees the _Bray Keaven_ break away from the long liner and then line up on the starboard side of the crippled ship in order to dock. Most of the diner crowd appears to still be intently watching the live feed and the breathless commentary. Ian does see one tall, dark–haired man in gray spacer coveralls who seems to be spending most of his time watching the vid panel, but occasionally glancing over to where the _Bray Keaven_ trio is sitting.

Ian steps closer to Swann, points at the vid screen and nods. Speaking discreetly he says, "The dark–haired man in the gray spacer coveralls seems to have an interest in us. He keeps looking in our direction. Could be nothing, just an FYI." He goes back to his watch.

-----​ 
Eventually, the vid panel splits into a live–feed portion showing the rescue in progress and a portion showing an interview with Niles Markov who says that some unknown person or persons departed with his ship. Niles says that his two transit passengers and Ielishev and N’Shelairsh were the only ones on board when he, Barbara, and Huji left for a breakfast meeting.

-----​ 
Swann makes a second attempt to get back into the Starport Authority system. He succeeds and then starts hunting for information on the _Markov’s Daughter_. He finds a crew declaration that indicates four crew besides Niles Markov:

Ielishev Rigolson: Engineer
Huiji Ge: Astrogator
Barbara Stannis: Steward and Medic
N'Shelairsh ap Dhorich: Gunner

Swann finds a relatively normal looking list of services billed to the ship (berth fees for a week, refueling, and minor maintenance). Swann attempts to access the customs declaration for a list of cargo offloaded or loaded, but is not successful in finding the information.

-----​ 
Aidan first goes after any crew and passenger list information. He finds the same crew list that Swann finds. He doesn’t find a list of passengers inbound, but he does find a list of outbound passengers. Two passengers are listed: J’nesh Fulip and Natalie Shu.

Aidan then attempts to find any information that he can about the _Markov’s Daughter_’s movements. He finds that _Markov’s Daughter_ arrived from Sentry four days ago. Aidan then looks for a cargo customs declaration. He finds that almost the entire cargo load (60 dTons) was shipped for Worel Industries. The remainder of the cargo is listed as sealed transit cargo owned by Natalie Shu.

-----​ 
Swann watches the news broadcast for awhile, and calls up any news information available online regarding the crash and the rescue. He starts looking for photos of any of the participants — the _Markov’s Daughter_’s crew and passengers.


----------



## Shadowdancer

I will be out of town on vacation this weekend, so there probably won't be another update until March 14.


----------



## Pyske

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Shadowdancer

And now, back to our story.

"It was a dark and storm night. Suddenly, a shot rang out."

Oops, wrong story.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXX*​

*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and the Marellia Landing*

Staying on the bridge, Kevon keeps the _Bray Keaven_ in position as Saro, Vargas, and Vasilii make final preparations for the incoming survivors. While keeping station with the _Marellia Landing_, Kevon sees several small craft approaching and receives a hail from the first one.

"_Bray Keaven_, this is _Fonnein Orbital ER1_. We have a medical response team onboard and are prepared to assist. If you can take on the walking wounded, we can attend to the more serious cases and prep them for transfer to our low berths."

"Understood _ER1_. We do have a doctor onboard and he is preparing to board the long liner. Would you like him to stay onboard to assist you?"

"We would appreciate any help that we can get."

"Understood _ER1_. I will ask him and the rest of the crew if they will stay to assist while we evacuate the walking wounded to the station."

Kevon relays the request to Vargas and Saro.

-----​ 
Saro listens to the relayed request and responds. "Mr. Holland, tell the _ER1_ that I’ll be aboard as long as necessary."

-----​ 
Kevon also receives a second comm: "_Bray Keaven_, this is _Tug 4_. You’re frelling insane, but thank you. I don’t think that we could have done what you did. We can stabilize the _Marellia Landing_ and get her back to the station once you and _ER1_ evacuate the survivors."

"Understood _Tug 4_. Thanks."

After that comm, Kevon hears a comm from _Cutter C13_. "_Bray Keaven_, _C13_. We’re going to dock with the crew lock to take on any injured surviving crew. We may transfer them directly to the emergency shuttle."

The two 50 dTon tugs and the emergency response shuttle take up stations near the _Bray Keaven_. _C13 _docks with the rear crew airlock of the long liner.

-----​ 
Vargas and Saro cycle the airlock on the _Bray Keaven_ side and enter the docking tube. The tube has full atmosphere, so they leave the outside iris valve open but close the inside iris valve as a precaution. When they cycle the airlock on the _Marellia Landing_ side, they find themselves faced with a rather large and anxious–looking crowd. The crowd starts forward and then stops a bit warily when they see Vargas’ shotgun. Most of the crowd at least has some bruises or are cradling an arm. Almost everyone starts talking at once in relief, panic, or anger.

There are three crewmembers in Tukera Lines uniforms. The Tukera Lines crew do get the passengers calmed down, and one says, "Thank St. Elvis you are here. We have at least 10 passengers who desperately need medical attention. Most everyone else could use some care, but their injuries are not life–threatening. We haven’t been able to get up to the crew deck from here because of a pressure loss on that level. I have heard from the engineering crew. They have one dead and three injured in their area. I can’t raise anyone on the bridge or in the crew lounge area."

Saro takes in the crewman’s statement as he moves to look over the sophonts too badly injured to move. Almost absently he contacts Kevon as he conducts his evaluation. "Mr. Holland, can you relay to the _ER1_ that we have approximately 10 persons in the passenger lounge who are immobile. Also, the crewman here has indicated that there are three injured crewmembers in the engineering section and that there has been no contact with the bridge or crew lounge since the collision. I’m going to be too busy here to try to get to either of those areas, so if there are any other ships who can see to them they should concentrate there."

Saro trails off as he makes his way around the room performing his examinations.

-----​ 
After a minute or two, Saro, Vargas, and the Tukera Lines crew manage to get the crowd sorted out and heading over to the _Bray Keaven_ where Vasilii, with a shotgun of his own, starts directing them to the lounge and staterooms. A total of 30 passengers seem to be uninjured or lightly injured and in the lounge area.

Two of the Tukera Lines crew goes with the walking wounded passengers while one stays behind to assist Saro and Vargas.

-----​ 
After the uninjured or walking wounded crowd head over to the _Bray Keaven_, Saro and Vargas survey the non–mobile wounded. Almost all of the passengers were in the lounge when the initial crash occurred. There are 10 severely injured passengers, two dead, and three uninjured or lightly injured passengers who won’t leave their more severely–injured companions. The remaining Tukera Lines crewmember, Tariq, appears to have some medical training, and helps guide Saro from patient to patient.

Saro gives each of the severely injured a quick look over. Nine have blunt trauma injuries while a tenth has blunt trauma injuries and several pieces of a splintered plastic table embedded in his side. Based on the quick triage, there are four who may die within the next few minutes (including the punctured man), four in the next hour unless stabilized, and two who are probably stable. Moving any would be unwise without proper support and bracing. Saro records notes about each passenger into a med recorder as he checks them over for later use (by him or by any other medical personnel).

-----​ 
Finished with his initial evaluation of the wounded, Saro addresses Vargas and Tariq, "OK gentlemen, let’s get these folks stabilized. The _ER1_ will be here soon, but there are a few cases here we need to attend to now."

He positions himself to attend to the man with the plastic splinters in his side. "You two Slow those patients there," he indicates the other seven who are not stabilized, "and I’ll see what I can do for this man."

With that he administers a dose of Slow drug to the man and uses what tools he has at hand to try to locate the positions of the fragments.

-----​ 
When Tariq and Vargas are finished stabilizing the others, Vargas asks, "Doc, you want me to stick with you, or should we split up and start searching cabins for stragglers?"

Saro addresses the Tukera crewman while maintaining his focus on the injured man. "Tariq, are you sure all the passengers have been accounted for? Did anyone check the staterooms and the rest of the passenger areas yet?"

Tariq indicates that not all of the staterooms have been searched yet.

Glancing up for a moment, Saro looks over to the three mobile, relatively–unscathed passengers, and says firmly, "I need someone to go with Mr. Tariq to check on the other passengers. I need Mr. Vargas to stay here to assist me, so if one or two could help Mr. Tariq, I would much appreciate it."

Getting back to his work, he addresses Tariq again. "Tariq, if you go by the sickbay, a deep-tissue scanner would greatly assist me."

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Martha grabs a few patch kits and tools, and plops them on a grav pallet. She then enters the main cargo hold and attempts to locate the source of the pressure loss. After a few minutes, she determines that the hull breach is probably underneath the containers of spec cargo. She can’t move the spec cargo by herself, and moving the cargo will temporarily result in more of a pressure loss (the cargo containers are probably helping to seal any holes). Reluctantly, she returns to port engineering.

Hitting ship’s comms, Martha reports, "Damage to the cargo hold is more severe than I originally thought. I’m sealing it off and depressurizing it, to help conserve air reserves."

She executes the appropriate commands to evacuate the atmosphere from the cargo hold, after sealing it off.

"Hey, Doc, how can I help?" Martha asks over the comm.

Somewhat to her dismay, she finds that the Doc is onboard the long liner and that Vasilii is shepherding lightly–injured survivors all over the ship. Glaring at Vasilii briefly, she jumps in to help get the passengers situated.

-----​ 
Vasilii does his best to get the passengers packed into the lounge and various staterooms. He does end up using all of the staterooms except for Kevon’s former cabin (which is severely damaged from the encounter with the _Oser_).

A Tukera Lines crewman, Sanjay, looks at Vasilii a bit incredulously when Vasilii insists that he stay with the three passengers placed in Aidan’s room so that they don’t disturb anything. Part of the incredulity is probably due to the rather ransacked appearance of Aidan’s room from Vasilii’s searching, his cutting of the suitcases, and the various papers and such strewn all over the cabin.

In Vargas’ cabin, Rusti actually ends up being quite a comfort to the family with two young children placed there.


----------



## Sandain

gah! I reached the end...now i guess I will have to do some work


----------



## Shadowdancer

Oh, don't worry. There's more on the way.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXI*​

*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Nupoc Diner, Fonnein Orbital*

Ian continues to split his time between the monitoring the broadcast and watching the crowd. Given that the danger and drama seem to have past most of the crowd has drifted back to what they were doing before the coverage began. Ian catches snippets of conversation that alternately express outrage, disbelief, admiration, and other various emotions about everyone involved.

The news broadcast does list the crew of the _Markov’s Daughter_ and the two passengers as well as flash their customs pictures. No one looks like anyone that Ian knows, though Swann thinks that Natalie Shu does bare a fairly good resemblance to his second cousin Kelly, at least before that ugly vibra–spanner incident.

Ian does keep an eye on the dark–haired man in coveralls. He doesn’t really seem to be too interested in the _Bray Keaven_ trio, but he does glance over on occasion.

-----​ 
Aidan looks for a bit of information about crime rings and sprees in the area. He doesn’t find much other than petty theft and some smuggling of weapons and medical supplies a few months ago bound for Alief. He does find an alert about a few incidences of high–value cargo jackings using a scout/courier faking an accident onboard.

-----​ 
The newscast indicates that the _Bray Keaven_ will dock in Outer Dock 2 near the Fonnein Orbital Medical Facility in 20 minutes and that the far trader has 30 lightly injured survivors onboard. The newscast also relates that the emergency rescue shuttle has docked with the Marellia Landing and will be taking care of the rest of the survivors.

Glancing at each other a moment, Swann, Ian, and Aidan decide to head over to Outer Dock 2 in order to meet their battered ship. Along the way, Ian doesn’t notice anyone following them.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXII*​

*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and the Marellia Landing*

Vasilii and Martha end up spending all of their time checking on the passengers on the trip back to Fonnein Orbital. Almost all seem to be somewhat daze if not in shock, and Martha’s limited first–aid skills come in handy when dealing with a passenger whose injuries seem to be a bit more severe than initially thought.

Martha does her best to help promote positive feelings and encouragement as she goes about her business. The more hope people have, she's found, the easier it is to recover.

-----​ 
Kevon carefully guides the _Bray Keaven_ back to Fonnein Orbital. Fonnein Orbital TrafCon directs him to dock at Outer Dock 2, which is apparently near the medical facility for the station. With launches on station to help relay communications and provide and escort, the battered far trader gingerly makes its way to the indicated outside berth. Docking the starboard airlock with the outside berth goes smoothly.

-----​ 
The next hour or so is a bit of a blur for Kevon, Martha, and Vasilii. As soon as the airlock green lights, a swarm of medical personnel, emergency response teams, and Tukera Lines personnel board the vessel to take off survivors. The survivors are triaged in the lounge just outside the berth airlock.

-----​ 
Aidan, Swann, and Ian show up with as part of the incoming swarm and help guide survivors off.

-----​ 
Onboard the _Marellia Landing_, Saro and Vargas continue to treat their known wounded while Tariq and a drafted passenger check the staterooms. Tariq reports that a couple of passengers were missed in the first sweep of the staterooms and they are in serious condition. Saro finishes stabilizing the wounded in the lounge and then goes to see the two missed passengers.

When he returns, he finds that the emergency response shuttle has docked, and the shuttle’s two emergency teams are starting to examine his patients. Saro involuntarily smiles when he sees that one of the doctors, Dr. Noruk, is a Virushi.

The next hour or so flies by for Saro and Vargas as they help the station’s medical teams prepare the survivors for transport, deal with a couple of survivors whose conditions suddenly take a turn for the worse, get the survivors on the shuttle, and then attend to them as the emergency response shuttle returns to the station. Dr. Noruk and a Dr. Phillips both credit Saro and Vargas with ensuring that none of the patients died before the emergency response shuttle could arrive.

Vargas, in a quiet moment afterwards, leans over to Saro and says, "Nice to be appreciated."

-----​ 
Shortly after the crowd leaves the ship, Swann checks on the cube. The cube seems to be fine. It’s just sitting in the port engineering smuggling hold where Vasilii dumped it.

-----​ 
Ian checks the security system, the ship’s locker, and his stateroom. The security system appears to be functioning normally. Nothing appears to be missing from the ship’s locker that isn’t accounted for by being in someone’s possession. Ian’s room is a bit of a mess due to the collision, but nothing seems to be missing except for a couple of towels.

-----​ 
Swann runs into Kevon in the passageway and suggests that the Lt. Commander contact Ms. Clegg and inform her that the exchange might be delayed. He also suggests that someone see about getting clearance to transfer the _Bray Keaven_ to the repair facilities.


"I’d do it, but I haven’t been the contact person, so I wouldn’t want to foul things up by introducing someone new into the mix at this late date."



"I’ll contact Holly and make the clearance arrangements as soon as I’m done with the investigators," Kevon says.

-----​ 
Martha also makes sure that the ship is secure after everyone departs, including running the anti-hijack software to help locate stowaways. She then contacts Fonnein TrafCon in order to reschedule the move to the Stork & Sons yard. The TrafCon rep says that _the Bray Keaven _is welcome to have almost any movement slot. After some consultation with Kevon, Martha chooses a 1300 time to move the ship to the Stork & Sons yard.

-----​ 
Outside the ship, Kevon is almost mugged by a couple of reporters, Tukera Lines personnel (a manager and a PR spokesman), a TrafCon rep, an Imperial Navy lieutenant, an accident investigator, and assorted spacers who all want to talk to him about his, ahem, "piloting skills."

Not sure whether to be flattered by the attention, Kevon smiles slightly and answers the questions to the best of his ability. He downplays his heroics to the reporters, singing the praises of the medical personnel who "are the real heroes of this day."

-----​ 
Once the face-time is concluded, Kevon will go with the lieutenant and investigator to provide his view of the incident.

"When I saw that the _Marellia_ was going to hit the atmosphere in about 45 minutes, I knew that we wouldn’t have enough time for a safe evacuation unless I did something to keep her spaceborne. We couldn’t adjust her vector by just the docking ring, so ‘rubbing bellies’ was my only option.

"We took our time to make sure the approach was right, and I then moved the _Bray Keaven_ into position," he continued. "I found that my angle was off a degree or two when I hit the _Marellia_ too hard, but I was able to settle her in and slowly redirected the liner away from the planet.

"When I realized that we gave her about two more hours, I pulled away and initiated a docking maneuver to retrieve passengers," he concludes.

Both Imperial Navy Lt. Marks and SPA Accident Investigator Abazzed seem rather impressed with Kevon's daring and thank him for his effort and time.

-----​ 
Finally, a little after a couple of hours after the initial crash, the exhausted crew of the _Bray Keaven_ and Aidan assemble in the lounge for a moment of peace and an early lunch. Everyone seems to have questions.

"OK, where were we?" Vargas asks.

"So, has anyone called Ms Clegg in regards to the change in schedule?" Martha asks, a little wearily.

"Any word yet on the far trader that started this?" Vasilii asks.

As Ian arrives in the lounge, he hears the Vilani merchant’s query. "I’ll second that question. I haven’t had a chance to catch the news since we arrived on ship."

Looking over at Vasilii, he says, "Man, you look like you were  at, shot at, and hit both times! Has the Doc checked you out yet?"

"Sounds like everyone could use a rest. Shall I call out for a meal?" Aidan says. "A rest period might be good as well, but I don’t know how long we can keep Ms. Clegg waiting."

"A good meal would be welcome, thanks Aidan," Ian says. "I would like to get rid of the last cube as soon as possible. We need to contact her and make sure she knows we had an unintended adventure that disrupted our plans and schedule. We need to set something up with her today.

"Also, we should contact the shipyard to reschedule our arrival."

Martha informs him that the transfer has already been rescheduled.

-----​ 
Aidan arranges for a fine lunch to be delivered from The Grotto. The restaurant manager, upon hearing where the food is to be delivered, immediately insists on providing the lunch for free. Aidan smoothly accepts.

-----​ 
When he returns to the conversation, Aidan asks, "I say, is that spot of adventuring normal? If so, I think armor should be added to the ship."

Vasilii just blankly stares at Aidan for a few seconds, then buries his face in his hands, shaking his head.

"By the way, ahem, it seems that some of the evacuees you brought aboard were having fun going through my luggage," Aidan says. "You might want to check to see if anything was stolen.

"Now, I think the second cube was going to be delivered?"

"Hmmm, we need an interesting cover story," Vasilii quietly thinks to himself.

He quickly composes himself, and looks up at Aidan. "Yours, too? They went after my business suits, can’t imagine why though. I’d have thought they’d have picked up on the fact that the suits were _tailored_ to their _owner_, but I guess that’s what happens with ungrateful passengers.

"Well, since it was _my_ idea to put them into the staterooms, I’ll split the bill with you on repairing or replacing your stuff, if it’s damaged."

"No, no, of course not. Naturally I wouldn’t blame you. Luckily, there’s nothing of value there, an ID holder with my noble identity just in case, but otherwise," Aidan trails off, then resumes speaking. "Now I hope they didn’t damage my target rifle, that was quite expensive. Obviously someone thought I might hide things in the lining of my luggage. Romantics." He grins. "Some letters from old friends and lovers, perhaps."

"As for armoring the ship, well," Vasilii continues. "I _really_ don't see it in our future, since the main and forward cargo bays won’t hold any air now, and we can only hope the jump grid’s not damaged any more than it was, on TOP of all the other repairs and maintenance."

"The jump grid’s most likely damaged. I’ll be doing an assessment either before or after we move her over to the shipyards, and I’ll let everyone know," Martha offers.

Vasilii looks over at Kevon. "I apologize, you were right. Next time there’s an emergency, the thankless little bastards rot and die in space."

-----​ 
At first, Martha looks askance as Vasilii, obvious flashes of horror and disgust on her face at the mere suggestion. Then, making the assumption that the Vilani merchant was merely joking, the young engineer shakes her head softly as she looks back down at her plate, biting her tongue to avoid comment.

-----​ 
Swann rubs a hand across his face and says, "Maybe we need to do a little PR work. Why don’t we contact the local news media, offer them an interview with the heroic crew that saved so many lives. During the interview, mention how much damage the ship received, and how we don’t have the money to pay for the repairs. This should get some public support for us, maybe even put some pressure on Tukera to offer to pay for the repairs."

Vasilii nods with approval as he looks into space, thinking. "Milk ’em while they’re the most vulnerable. Very nice."

He looks at Swann. "Should we get some copy together? Plan out a few good sound bytes? Hell, bring a camera crew onboard for a few good money shots of the damage."

"That sounds — distasteful," Kevon responds. "I don’t think it would be ethical to use whatever fame we’ve garnered from this incident to manipulate someone for financial gain. Just in case you didn’t notice, people _died_ on that ship, and through no fault of the liner. And my maneuver certainly wasn’t their fault; _I_ screwed up the approach."

Rubbing his face in an attempt to stay focused while his body starts to crash as the adrenaline rush begins to wear off, Saro says, "I agree to an extent. While it is distasteful, we are going to need some help repairing the _Keaven_. However, I say give Tukera and the planetside officials some time to offer to assist in repairs. If they never come forward, then maybe we can contemplate using some pressure for some assistance. If we start hardballing them before they even get a chance to offer, we could sour the grapes, so to speak."

"Sounds like a good plan there, Doc," Ian says.

Vargas absentmindedly pets the beaker sitting on his shoulder. "I gotta agree with Saro. I’d love to have someone front some money for repairs, but then we might get a rep as the folks to go to when there’s a rescue to be done. And we have a hard enough time just haulin’ cargoes."

Martha murmurs from around a bite of food. She swallows quickly, then repeats herself. "I agree. Let’s give them a chance. Mr. Silver, since you seem well versed on matters of interstellar law, what’s the correct process we should follow to make claims for damages, et cetera? I want to make sure we go through the right steps." Martha checks Aidan’s reply against her own knowledge of interstellar law.

"Certainly Martha, that makes sense. Hmm, please allow me a short time for review."

Aidan dives into his handcomp in order to form a detailed reply.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXIII*​

*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven*

While the crew and Aidan are talking, Vasilii brings up a local news broadcast on the vid. The newscaster recounts the accident and heroics of all involved. There is a brief mention of the _Markov's Daughter_ and a snippet of the interview with the owner (Niles Markov). The far trader was retrieved and is being towed back to the highport. There were two survivors and two dead removed from the ship, but the SPA currently isn’t releasing any information about who survived nor any information about the ongoing investigation.

There are a few interviews with various spacers whose theories range from an attempted hijacking (for criminal purposes), to a Sollie plot, to an attempted assassination of someone onboard the long liner under the guise of an accident.

-----​ 
As everyone is enjoying the fine lunch, Swann brings up a tabled item for discussion -- Sare No. 2.

“I believe we had set a meeting time with him of 1300 hours, which is the same time we are now scheduled to transfer the ship to the repair berth. How do we want to handle this?

“I was thinking we might use this recent incident with the _Markov's Daughter_ to our advantage. What if we tell Sare No. 2 that some people who are unknown to us stole the cube from the ship? And that those people then hijacked _the Markov's Daughter_ and tried to escape aboard it with the cube. As far as we know, it was confiscated by the authorities when they retrieved the ship.

“He won't be happy, but at least his wrath and attention would be directed in someone else’s direction. Unless he believes in killing the messenger,” Swann finishes with a grim chuckle.

“Unless he has the same means of tracking the cubes that EVERYONE ELSE seems to have,” Vasilii says, “in which case he’ll know you're lying, and may get even more ticked off than if we had just told him someone else outbid him and the cubes are gone.”

“But by that time, we won’t have either of the cubes any more,” Swann replies. “He won’t be able to track them to _us_.”

“Well, if memory serves, we told him we would meet him at 1300 hours, which is the time we’re now moving the ship,” Vasilii says, thinking as he speaks. “He’ll be looking for us when we don’t show, or may just assume to go to our docking berth at the shipyard in the first place; you know how he likes things his way, on his time.

“In either event, if we’re making the exchange with Ms. Clegg after we make the move to the shipyard, I would say there’s a chance Ms. Clegg and Sare No. 2 could end up crossing paths, in our docking berth.”

“While that doesn't sound like a bad idea,” Vargas says to Swann, “if anything comes out in the media about that shuttle which contradicts our story, things could get -- interesting.”

“I still think we should attempt to get the authorities involved in this one,” Kevon adds. “He’s breaking at least one Imperial law that I know of in attempting to impersonate the original Sare to illegally gain access to property. If uniforms start showing up . . . ” he trails off.

“You know, maybe I can talk to Philipe -- Lt. Marks -- and see if he can do a favor for me,” the lieutenant commander interjects. “We may not even need to be there for the arrest.”

-----​ 
Based on Aidan’s experience and knowledge, he reports that a request for expenses is fairly easy to file through the Starport Authority office. The ship will need to have a formal and notarized estimate drawn up by a sanctioned repair yard. A receipt for any supplies used must be created and a bid to replace those supplies must be included in the filing.

Martha thinks that Aidan’s analysis sounds about right, but she skeptical that it’s that easy. “Well, I’ll get a notarized estimate this afternoon, then,” she says. “Vasilii, you think you have time to create a receipt for any supplies used during the rescue? Don’t forget to include the overtaxing of our life support, if there’s any damage. I’ll check and let you know.”

After a pause, she adds, “And I don’t think you can claim your suits the passengers tore, nor Mr. Silver’s luggage. But I do think we might want to file some sort of report to the local Law Enforcers.”

-----​ 
While the crew are discussing how to approach Tukera Lines, they receive a rather formally worded and certified comm message from Hubert Standish, the Tukera Lines Manager for Fonnein:

Lt. Commander Kevon Holland
Dr. Saro Talbek
Emile Vargas
Vasilii Kugiikishshi
Martha Smythe

On behalf of Tukera Lines, I, Hubert Standish, Tukera Lines Manager for Fonnein, would like to comment the crew's bravery and sacrifice as well as formally thank you all for willingly responding to the collision of our _Marellia Landing_ and the_ Markov's Daughter_ on 176-993 without hesitation. As required by Imperial Regulation SPA-382K3E1T-003, Tukera Lines will be covering the cost of any repairs needed by the _Bray Keaven_ for damage incurred during the rescue, the cost of any supplies used during the rescue, and any SPA fees incurred due to the rescue provided that notarized and certified receipts are submitted to the Fonnein Tukera Lines office by 276-993.

Additionally, in recognition of the selfless and immediate response instrumental to saving the lives of the passenger and crew of _the Marellia Landing_, Tukera Lines has deposited a Cr1,000,000 honorarium in the Fonnein Orbital account of the _Bray Keaven_.

As a personal measure of thanks, a high passage voucher good for one jump on any Tukera Lines vessel (space pending) is waiting for Lt. Cdr. Holland, Dr. Talbek, Mr. Vargas, Mr. Kugiikishshi, and Ms. Smythe at the Tukera Lines office.

Finally, Tukera Lines would like to extend an invitation to Lt. Cdr. Holland, Dr. Talbek, Mr. Vargas, Mr. Kugiikishshi, and Ms. Smythe interview with Tukera Lines for service with Tukera Lines under very favorable terms.

Hubert Standish
Fonnein Manager, Tukera Lines


Attached to the formal note is an informally worded vid message that the formal message is required protocol to make sure that the crew and Tukera Lines has a formal record, and Manager Standish would like to take the crew out for dinner at their earliest convenience.

Martha almost gets excited about it, before she realizes that it would leave the ship unprotected. “Guys, what would we do about ship security, with everyone gone?”

“Y’all can go have a good time, I’ll stay here with the ship,” Ian says. “I got to sit in a bar and watch the whole ordeal all safe and sound. You guys risking your necks deserve the opportunity to bask in the glory!” Ian finishes with a big grin, arms crossed in front of him.

Swann smiles and adds, “Yes, the five of you should definitely go have dinner on Tukera’s Crimps. Ian and I will stay with the ship, and Aidan if he plans on hanging around. We’ll entertain ourselves by swapping war stories.”

“I’m certain I can scare up some fine port to sip,” Aidan says. “And war stories sound lovely -- guerilla war experience, anyone?  Martha, don’t worry, I’m sure the ship will be quite safe.  Anyone who tries to come in will be immediately cast off for interrupting a lovely and peaceful interlude.”

-----​ 
Shortly after the crew digests the formal note from Tukera Lines, a call from Holly Clegg comes in and Kevon answers the comm.

"Ah, Kevon. I’m quite glad to see that you made it through your adventure in one piece. I can see why the Marquis of Sentry recommended your ship and crew.”

“Good morning, Holly. I was about to comm you to reschedule our transfer for this afternoon. We are scheduled to move the _Bray Keaven_ to the Stork & Sons yard at 1300.”

“Either before or after your new attempt to move the ship to the yard would be fine for us,” Holly replies.

Then, an odd look briefly crosses her normally sunny face, and she leans forward slightly into the pickup, before continuing. “Kevon. In light of the courage and honor that you’ve shown, are you sure that you want to go through with this?”

Kevon freezes as he’s about to speak, a puzzled expression crossing his features as he tries to figure out what Holly meant by that. He, too, leans forward as he answers, “I’m not exactly sure what you mean by that. As far as I’m concerned, we’re engaged in a legitimate business deal here with the merchandise we discussed earlier. It’s legal, so we’re legal. Is there something else that would impede my ‘honor and courage’?”

Holly smiles and says, “Yes, the cargo is legal, as I’m sure that you have a warrant for it. I just wanted to make sure that you’re OK with selling the merchandise to me knowing that I’m not the intended recipient. In any case, why don’t I come by the Stork & Sons yard with a few of my crew at, say 1500 hours to complete our business?”

“The courier is OK with this sale, so I’m comfortable,” Kevon replies. “Fifteen hundred hours sounds fine. I’ll see you then.”

-----​ 
While Kevon is talking to Holly, a rather terse and gruff vid message
comes in from Sare No. 2. “I expect you to keep your appointment with me, and that cube had better not be damaged.” <click>

-----​ 
Meanwhile, the others are listening to the newscasts. The shuttle has
been recovered. One crewmember is dead, the other is severely injured
(head injury).

-----​ 
After ending the call to Holly, the lieutenant commander attempts to connect to Lt. Marks, who appears to be receiving the call in some sort of open office setting. “Philipe? Kevon here. We seemed to be embroiled in a minor situation that you might take some interest in,” he says, explaining who Sare No, 2 is without going into details of the cubes – calling it only merchandise at the moment. “We’ve already delivered the merchandise to the proper recipient, but the imposter is insisting on a 1300 rendezvous.” Kevon relays the location information and continues. “This purported ‘gentleman’ has already threatened force on us should the encounter not go his way.

“Do you think the Navy could act to apprehend him for violations of Imperial law?”

After hearing Kevon's query, Philipe responds, “I’d really like to help you, Commander Holland, but based on what you’ve told me, I’m afraid that I can’t do much other than put you in contact with Lt. Wuajel of the SPA Security Service as long as this fellow restricts his activities on station. If he comes after you off station, then I could do more.”

Kevon then places a call to Lt. Wuajel but gets sent into voice mail.

“Lieutenant, this is Lieutenant Commander Kevon Holland, Imperial Navy Reserve,” he begins. “We put into port at Fonnein Orbital to transfer cargo and make some repairs, and were contacted by two men who claimed to be the same person.”

Kevon will relate the story, again omitting the exact nature of the cargo. “He continues to demand we keep the scheduled appointment, and has already implied he will use force if the meeting isn’t met, or doesn’t go his way. I would appreciate any help the authorities can give to us. We’ve certainly had enough excitement for one day. Please contact me as soon as possible at . . . ”

-----​ 
Martha takes advantage of the hour or so before the second attempt to move the ship to the Stork & Sons yard to head outside and complete her diagnosis. The jump grid definitely appears to be damaged, and the hull is breached underneath the forward cargo lock area (large gash) and a few meters inside the cargo hold. Martha is fairly amazed that the air pressure was maintained in the corridor between the port and starboard sides of the ship.

-----​ 
The rest of the crew finishes their lunch and conversations and prepare for the _Bray Keaven_’s second attempted move to the Stork & Sons yard.


----------



## Pyske

> “Kevon. In light of the courage and honor that you’ve shown, are you sure that you want to go through with this?”




So, Ron, was that a bit of a DM nudge, there, or what?


----------



## vutpakdi

Pyske said:
			
		

> Shadowdancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Kevon. In light of the courage and honor that you’ve shown, are you sure that you want to go through with this?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Ron, was that a bit of a DM nudge, there, or what?
Click to expand...



<whistles as he looks around innocently>  You'll see...    

Ron


----------



## Shadowdancer

Coming soon is the second cinematic incident that when it happened, it made me think, "I've got to start posting this stuff as a story hour." And shortly thereafter, I did.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXIV*​
*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and inside the Stork & Sons repair yards*

At 1300 hours, the _Bray Keaven_ undocks from Outer Dock 2. Again, a cutter is assigned to shadow the far trader as it makes its way to the Stork & Sons yard. This time, the transit is nicely boring and routine. Kevon smoothly settles the _Bray Keaven_ into the repair cradle in Stork & Sons Repair Bay 2, an enclosed and pressurized berth large enough to comfortably hold a 400 dTon subsidized merchant.

After the far trader is locked into the repair cradle and the berth is repressurized, Clay Stork (the Stork & Sons representative who initially made the bid), meets the crew at the port airlock. "Yahhh, looks like you did some damage to the ship bumping the other ship. We can do the repair for you if you like. Have you unloaded your cargo yet? If not, you’ll need to get the cargo men to come and move it before we can get to work."

-----​ 
Martha asks if she can help with the initial diagnosis. Clay replies, "Yahhh, sure, you can help. Egg will probably like the help."

Egg turns out to be a rather tall and vacant–looking man in his mid–20s. Martha’s initial impression is rather dismissive, but she quickly changes her mind as she and Egg do their initial inspection and diagnosis. Egg sounds and looks like someone who isn’t very bright, but his analysis appears to be spot on the mark and in line with Martha’s analysis even though he has almost no experience with the ship’s quirks.

Martha is grudgingly impressed. She and Egg end up being quite chatty with one another by the time that they complete their initial diagnosis. Egg doesn’t appear to have much upstairs and is fairly socially awkward, but he is friendly and appears to be quite gifted when it comes to identifying things that don’t work or what needs to be done.

-----​ 
There are four exits from the repair berth. The main one is to outside the highport (i.e., into space). There is one across from it that leads to a highport corridor for cargo loading/offloading only. There is one going to the next (smaller) repair berth for moving equipment. And there is an airlock that goes to the Stork & Sons office.

The _Bray Keaven_ is in a repair cradle that keeps it elevated about 3–5 meters above the floor. There is an external lift by the starboard airlock to allow for personnel and light cargo loading/offloading. Heavy cargo offloading will be done with a larger lift.

-----​ 
The next hour and a half goes by fairly quickly as the crew cleans up their staterooms and other areas. Interestingly, the crew receives no message from Sare de Salui No. 2.

-----​ 
While the crew readies the ship for service, Aidan continues his research into the _Markov’s Daughter_ and the _Marellia Landing_. He easily discoveries background information into the ships’ recent movements and registration, but nothing in the SPA computers seems of particular relevance or interest.

The _Marellia Landing_ appears to just have been in the wrong place at the wrong time. The _Markov’s Daughter_ is registered out of Liar’s Oath and appears to be within five years of being paid off. Niles Markov is the original owner, and the note on the ship is only a 20-year note, so Niles Markov must have had a considerable down payment. There are only a couple of minor traffic infractions noted on the record for the ship.

-----​ 
Vasilii retires to his stateroom. Doc Saro goes to check on him and briefly hears him talking to someone through the door, but by the time Saro knocks and Vasilii answers, he appears to be alone, and not using the comm, if that is what he was doing. Vasilii still appears to be distracted and not paying attention to much that is going on around him.

-----​ 
Martha considers talking to the Doc about Vasilii’s erratic behavior during the emergency, but then decides to wait, more interested in and absorbed by the ship’s diagnostic and repairs than dealing with a merchant’s hang-ups during an emergency.

-----​ 
Since Vasilii didn’t arrange for the cargo transfer, Vargas does so. First available transfer is at 1700.

-----​ 
A little before 1500, the crew gathers in the lounge again to prepare for Holly Clegg’s visit to pick up the other cube.

Kevon says he would prefer that the transfer take place on the ship, away from prying eyes. He also suggests that the suppression gear stay with the cube, and that they should instruct Holly to leave it on until she is sure the cube is completely secure. "No point in our keeping the suppression unit once the last cube is gone."

"Since we have plenty of room inside the repair berth, I suggest we do the exchange there," Swann says. "We won’t be visible to prying eyes, and both sides will be more at easy since an ambush will be more difficult to pull off.

"We should leave the cube under wraps until Ms. Clegg and her crew show up. Ian and I will meet them at the door to the berth. Ian will escort them to the ship; I’ll keep watch in the berth along with one of Ms. Clegg’s representatives.

"Kevon and Aidan should be waiting outside the ship when they arrive. Once Ms. Clegg verifies she has the money, then Vargas and Vasilii should bring out the cube, if Doc thinks Vasilii is up to it. If not, Doc or Martha can assist Vargas. Whoever is left should keep watch from the ship. Just make sure all business takes place where it can be observed by one of the ship’s external cameras."

Saro snorts. "I _don’t _think Mr. Kugiikiishshi is up to it, but since when has that stopped him from running around?

"I don’t care where this takes place, I just want this over with. I'm tired of all this secret hidden cargo crap. I’m sure that as soon as we’re done with these damned cubes we’ll find the ship’s waste recycling facilities are crammed full of counterfeit Imperial credits."

Saro shakes his head in exasperation and annoyance and goes back to his brooding, a sour look on his face.

Swann looks at the others. "How does that plan sound?"

Ian nods his head while listening to Swann’s plan. "Sounds like a fine plan to me. Let’s git’er done and be rid of this troublesome cargo."

"Excellent plan, Swann," Aidan agrees. "Let’s get this transaction over with."

-----​ 
"Out-voted again. I should just stop coming up with ideas," Kevon thinks. With that, he heads to his temporary cabin to get ready for the meeting, deciding that if should ever get paid, he needs to go get a couple more civilian outfits. Of course, Kevon also is wondering how Captain Clegg will frell them over. Just about everybody else has.

-----​ 
For the meeting, Swann wears his flak jacket, a revolver on his hip, plus an autopistol with two spare clips in a shoulder holster. He places his body pistol in a pocket, and carries a loaded shotgun.

-----​ 
Ian straps on his cutlass along with an extra clip of ammo for his gauss pistol. He places his M856 ACR and two clips just inside the ship’s hatch for easy access — just in case.

-----​ 
Aidan also retrieves his sword to wear to the meeting.

-----​ 
Just before Holly arrives, Kevon, Swann, Ian, and Aidan prepare to meet Ms. Clegg and her crew inside the repair berth. Inside the ship, Vargas and Saro prepare to move the cube out while Martha is monitoring from engineering. Vasilii appears to be just resting in his cabin.

-----​ 
As Saro stands by the cube with Vargas waiting to be called to bring it out, his thoughts turn grimly to Vasilii. "That boy’s gonna be the death of me. I swear, why can’t he just stay in bed like a good little patient? I bet when we’re done here, I’ll return to find him in training for an iron-man marathon. And now he’s getting to be as high-strung as Martha was a while back. At least she’s doing better."

Looking at Vargas, he sighs and comments, "I’ll sure be glad when this thing is outta here. Then maybe we can rest easy while the ship is being repaired.

"I doubt it, though," he mutters to himself under his breath.

"I heard that with my bad ear," Vargas says. "Well, there’s always hope, I guess."

-----​ 
At 1502, Clay Stork escorts Holly Clegg and two men inside the repair berth from the office airlock. Holly is dressed in a dark blue ship jumpsuit and has a pistol of some sort in a belt holster on her right side.

The two men are a bit of a study in contrasts. One is a short, rather round fellow with curly brown hair. The other is a very tall, gangly–looking fellow with very short blond hair. Both are also wearing dark blue ship jump suits and have shotguns slung over their backs.

All three appear to be wearing flak jackets.

Clay says, "Kevon? Captain Clegg said that she has an appointment with you, yahh. Here you go." Clay wanders off.

After Clay gets out of earshot, Holly smiles and says, "Hello, Kevon. I’d like to introduce my engineer and astrogator to you. This is Ezra," indicating the taller fellow, "my engineer. My astrogator is Keith," indicating the short fellow.

-----​ 
Ian examines the three carefully. Ian feels fairly comfortable with Holly and her two crewmembers. They appear to be confidant and a touch wary, but not anxious. Ian identifies Holly’s pistol as a Marine gauss pistol. He briefly catches a glimpse of the shotguns. They appear to have been well used but well maintained.

-----​ 
Swann also examines Holly, Keith, and Ezra. He also feels that the three are on the level. Certainly much better than some illicit transactions from his past. Swann also notes the gauss pistol and shotguns.

-----​ 
Martha observes the situation from within the ship, recording the scene onto removable media, in case things go wrong. However, she honestly isn’t expecting anything to happen, and is very happy that they are soon to be rid of this particular albatross. She’s eager for this to be done so she can get back to working on the ship.

-----​ 
Kevon introduces each crewmember with him.

"Pleased to meet you Ms. Clegg, Ezra, Keith," Ian says, looking at each one as he speaks. "I’m looking forward to a smooth transition."

After Kevon’s introductions, Holly pulls a credit chit from her left breast pocket and says, "I have your million–credit chit here. So, shall we conclude this transaction?"

Swann says, "Although we don’t expect any interruptions, Ms. Clegg, given the interest our cargo has generated, we feel it is prudent to post some guards. I will be keeping watch of the berth’s entries. If you would like to send one of your crewmembers to stand watch as well, he would be more than welcome. Two sets of eyes are always better than one."

Holly raises a questioning eyebrow at Kevon and then says, "That sounds like a good idea. Keith, why don’t you accompany Swann and keep an eye on the door for us?"

Keith replies, "Sure. Shall we, Swann?"

Swann and Keith take up position underneath Kevon’s old cabin and sort of behind one of the repair cradle supports. Keith swings his shotgun off his back and places it on a flat part of the support. Swann props his against the support within easy reach.

-----​ 
Once Swann and Keith step away, Kevon nods to Holly. "Certainly, let’s make the exchange," he says, pulling out his commlink. "Vargas, we’re ready."

As he waits for Saro and Emile, Kevon shoots Ian a quick, inquisitive glance to gage his take on the situation. Ian catches the look from Kevon, gives him a small, quick nod and a hint of a smile.

Kevon receives a reply from Vargas: "We’re on our way." To pass the time while they are waiting, Kevon, Holly, and the others engage in polite chitchat.

-----​ 
Ian steps a little away from Kevon in order to have a clear view of the office entrance and the starport entrance as well as Swann’s position.

-----​ 
In port engineering, Martha keeps a watch on the spaceward door and the transaction using the _Bray_’s external vid cameras, recording everything.

-----​ 
Onboard the _Bray Keaven_, Saro and Vargas are maneuvering the cube — with transponder suppression unit intact — down the transverse corridor from the port to the starboard side of the far trader. As they reach the lift, they see Vasilii exiting the lift. The Vilani merchant walks up and rests his arm on the cube, thereby stopping Saro and Vargas.

Vasilii looks off at nothing in particular as he speaks to Vargas and Saro. "Now, I’m just thinking out loud here, but I’ve got this idea in my head. Kind of a hypothetical really, but I’m having a hard time letting it go.

"See, I keep coming back to the fact that the cubes were onboard the _Keaven_ when it first came from Alief on the last run from the previous crew. Now, technically, the cubes _could_ have already been aboard when the previous crew went to Alief, but I’ve been trying to play out in my head what was happening on Alief when the ship left there, and it’s been giving me a bad feeling about these cubes for a while now.

"I mean, the way I see it, if you were the head of the KGL, and you’ve got a bone to pick with Bromley, and you can’t get conventional weapons or troops past the blockade, you have to start getting creative to find an edge. One of your people suggests a bio–weapon. They pitch the idea that all you need are just a few viable samples of a germ or a virus, along with its counteragent, and you can make all the rest you need planetside in your own labs.

"But it’ll take some genetic engineering to make the plan work. Sure, you could use bio–weapons you’ve manufactured yourselves, but Bromley probably knows about them, so it’s too easy to point the finger back at you. Solution: Go offworld to a higher–tech bio–engineering outfit that can modify an existing virus on your planet, and do the job with no questions asked, for the right amount of money. You tell them you want a virus, and it’s counteragent, that reproduces quickly, is highly lethal, and lethal in a very short time, so in all the confusion, your troops can move in and take over without firing a shot.

"BUT — after the bio–engineers are done, the samples have to be transported." He looks over the remaining cube as he talks. "If you ship them in several packages, you could make each of them pretty small, to make it easier to smuggle them past the blockade’s cargo inspectors.

"It also wouldn’t do to have the infection break out prematurely before the virus reaches Alief, or before the KGL’s people are inoculated, so the container would need to be hermetically sealed, and durable enough to stand the abuse of transport on a starship. Ideally, it would also be sealed well enough so if it DID get found, it's not easily opened to verify it’s contents. Preferably they can’t be opened _at all_ except by the intended recipients, and then by a fairly complicated procedure.

"And there aren’t many cargoes that would require being sealed like that, so the only markings that are put on the containers is a serial number, and then a warrant is forged, ‘issued’ from someplace far away that can’t easily be contacted to verify the warrant, to declare that the containers are safe for transport, while glaringly omitting any description of what’s _inside_ the containers.

"Enter into this arena the middle man. He’s either from the bioengineering operation, or was the initial contact offworld. In either case, he sees the kind of money the KGL is willing to shell out for this virus, and he figures correctly that there’s other disgruntled people in the Imperium who would shell out similar money for it as well. He gets three, maybe four containers of the viral and anti-viral samples from the bio–engineers, but hangs on to a couple of them for himself, to sell on the side.

"But this middle man wants to see if the virus works as claimed, AND needs a couple things to work a plan to cover his own tracks, so he hangs out planetside at Alief for a while to see how things play out.

"Now, fast forward. The KGL gets its samples. They open the one or two containers that they get, and start work on making more of the virus and the counteragent. They inoculate their own people via the soda, of which our hypothetical middle man grabs some to inoculate himself, and then when all the KGL’s pieces are in place, they cut the virus loose on Bromley a few months later.

"Problem: The doctors and scientists in Bromley aren’t slouches. And the virus does exactly what the KGL asked for it to do, but it does it IN SPADES. The infection doesn’t start slow like a naturally–occurring new infection, with just a few people initially exposed and then slowly progressing from there.

"No, this little bugger takes off like wildfire, millions start dropping dead overnight. The scientists in Bromley send up a flag that this isn’t behaving like a naturally–occurring bug, especially since the KGL isn’t being affected, and they tell the Marquis about their suspicions.

"But the Marquis only planned for the blockade to stop conventional weapons from getting through, he’s got _nothing_ to deal with investigating a bio–weapon. He’ll have to return to Sentry and get some people and equipment together to do that. And that’s bad news for our middleman -- that means the blockade will be even tighter than before, and therefore more difficult to get through. He’s gotta move fast to get the last samples of the virus past the blockade and the quarantine before security gets tightened.

"He contracts a small freighter to get the containers offworld, a freighter that can smuggle small cargoes and is in need of money, and offers the crew enough money to deliver a few small, unmarked secure transport cubes, with no questions asked, to Sentry. The middleman shakes the captain’s hand, reminds the captain that discretion is of utmost importance, and the freighter lifts off and easily coasts through the inspections and makes the jump out to Sentry.

"What the freighter captain isn’t aware of is that the middle man is intending that NONE of the crew are to reach Sentry alive, and that the captain’s just been infected with the virus by the middle man, who inoculated himself months earlier and can’t be affected by the virus, and covered his hand with a sample of the virus shortly before shaking hands. That way, the crew would survive just long enough to get the ship into jump, and are long since dead by the time the ship reaches Sentry. No witnesses left to connect the cubes to Alief or to him, or the KGL for that matter. He probably had someone like the _Oser_ crew waiting for the ship when it arrived at Sentry, to come aboard and grab the cubes before anyone would find the ship just drifting with a dead crew.

"But there was a fly in the ointment: Martha was still alive, and radioed a Signal GK when the ship dropped out of jump. Other ships were responding, and the _Keaven_ could still maneuver on its own with Martha piloting. The _Oser_ crew, or whoever, couldn’t grab the cubes, especially once the authorities got hold of the ship. Aidan and his cronies had to come up with a new plan.

"The rest is history, with the addendum that Aidan was probably the mystery patron who got word to us through the Bromley soldier, and wanted to meet with us at the restaurant in town while we were all at the Bromley airport. I wouldn’t put it past him to have wanted to try the same stunt with us that he probably tried with the previous crew of the _Keaven_."

-----​ 
Outside, Kevon and Holly make polite chit chat for a few minutes. After a few minutes more of waiting without anyone appearing, Holly raises her left eyebrow and asks, "Kevon? Is there anything wrong?"


----------



## Morte

Oh, that Vasilii...


----------



## Broccli_Head

Awesome. How did Vasilii's character come up with that? He's either correct or very paranoid


----------



## vutpakdi

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Awesome. How did Vasilii's character come up with that? He's either correct or very paranoid




Correction:  Vasilii's *PLAYER* at the time.  I wasn't sure if he was roleplaying the character really well or aspects of his own personality were coming through.  At the time, I had two seemingly contradictory Bujold quotes which seemed to apply.

The first (paraphrased): "An astonishing flight of fancy from your Betan psychologist.  Negri wanted to hire her just to generate ideas for his section."

The second (actual quote): "Fortunately for my credit, from the outside most people can't tell the rapid exploitation of a belatedly recognized opportunity from deep-laid planning."

Ron


----------



## Morte

vutpakdi said:
			
		

> The first (paraphrased): "An astonishing flight of fancy from your Betan psychologist.  Negri wanted to hire her just to generate ideas for his section."
> 
> The second (actual quote): "Fortunately for my credit, from the outside most people can't tell the rapid exploitation of a belatedly recognized opportunity from deep-laid planning."




Dang, is that "Shards of Honor" or "Barrayar"? Or one of each?

Can I interest you in a _GURPS Vorkosigan_ PBEM when it comes out, Ron?


----------



## vutpakdi

Morte said:
			
		

> Dang, is that "Shards of Honor" or "Barrayar"? Or one of each?
> 
> Can I interest you in a _GURPS Vorkosigan_ PBEM when it comes out, Ron?




The first one is from _Shards of Honor_ (the Emperor talking to Cordelia).  The second one is from the end of _Komarr_ (Miles presenting the Barrayar pendant to Ekaterin).

Yes, if _GURPS Vorkosigan_ **EVER** comes out.   It's what, 2-3 years late by now?   

Ron


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXV*​




*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and inside the Stork & Sons repair yards*

After unsuccessfully trying to interrupt Vasilii a few times, Saro sighs and waits until Vasilii finishes. Once the Vilani Merchant does end his conspiracy theory, the annoyed Doctor snaps, "Vasilii, just how badly do want to see your insides all over your outsides? You do realize that you’ve suffered massive injuries, and then instead of recuperating, decided to get yourself further injured.

"It never seems to fail. I patch you up, put you to bed and up you pop, running around the instant I turn my back. If you really don’t want to heal, why don’t you just tell me up front and save me the trouble."

He takes a deep calming breath and tries to continue with less annoyance in his voice. "Have you thought that maybe your injuries are causing you to be a bit more paranoid than necessary? If Aidan is the man behind all of this as you claim, why was he willing to sell one of the cubes to Ms. Clegg instead of the contact it was originally meant for? You’d think he’d have fought the idea and made sure the cube went to his original customer.

"Since you seem hell-bent on not staying in bed, why don’t you come outside with us and keep a lookout for any Templars or Illuminati hiding in the shadows?"

"I may be being overly expedient, but if we get rid of this thing," Vargas says, indicating the cube, "maybe the Templars, Illumiwhatsis, and everyone else will just leave us alone. And then we can shoot at a whole new set of people."

-----​ 
As he stands with Keith beneath the ship, Swann keeps watch on the three entrances he can see. Without turning from his observation, he says to Keith, "Your Captain, Ms. Clegg, is very attractive. I’ve always had a preference for redheads. Do you know if she’s seeing anyone?"

Keith laughs and asks, "So, would you like to have a shot at her? I’ve seen many a spacer make a pass and not get very far unless he knows how to dance well. So, do you know how to dance?"

"Yes, I enjoy dancing very much," Swann bluffs. "In fact, I used to work as a dance host onboard some of the large luxury passenger liners in Fornast and Delphi sectors."

Keith looks up and down Swann’s height and says with a grin, "Yeah. Sure."

Swann smiles back and says, "Do not be deceived by appearances, my friend."

​-----​ 
Martha continues to watch the action, curious as to what might be taking so long. Given the nature of events lately, she decides to flip one of the security screens through a quick sequence of interior shots, checking to make sure that teleporting assassins haven't popped in, killed her comrades, and stolen the cube. She doesn't see any, but does locate the cube in the corridor near the starboard airlock with the trio gathered around it. She activates the shipboard intercom for that area.

"Ahem," she says in a somewhat irritated manner. "Someone getting sentimental and want to keep that thing, or are we going to take care of this and be done with it?"

She awaits the reply as she continues to monitor the various security screens for unaccounted activity.

-----​ 
Saro leans in to take a hold of the cube again and looks at Vargas. "Shall we? They’re probably wondering what is taking us so long."

"Lead on."

-----​ 
"There shouldn’t be," Kevon responds to Holly’s inquiry about possible trouble. He then turns away from her as he reaches for his commlink and thumbs the call switch. "Mr. Vargas, what’s keeping you?"

"Illuminazis. We’ll be along in a second."

-----​ 
Vasilii seems oddly speechless after an exasperated Saro snaps at him for neglecting his injuries and then dismisses his grand unifying conspiracy theory about the cubes. He lets the cube go, heading to his cabin to don his armor and load his magnum revolver.

-----​ 
"_Illuminazis_?" Kevon mouths curiously as a slight smile creeps up to his lips. "Understood, Mr. Vargas. Holland out.

"Well, we should be just a moment longer, then," he says, turning back to Holly. Then, pausing for a moment, the lieutenant commander adds, "Holly, I don’t mean to seem forward, but — do you happen to be free for dinner tonight?"

Holly smiles and brightly replies, "Why Kevon, is that an invitation for a date? Yes, I am free. How about 1900 hours at The Grotto? By the way, how well do you happen to know how to foxtrot or tango?"

"Most of my dancing training was limited to ballrooms and state dinners," the lieutenant commander admits with a smile. "But I’m a quick study."

Holly’s eyes sparkle for a moment, and she says, "Ah, there’s hope for you yet."


-----​ 
Aidan’s eye’s light up when he hears Holly ask Kevon about his dancing prowess. "You’re a dancer, Ms. Clegg? I’d hardly call myself a professional at it, but I’ve worked my passage on a liner or two dancing with the guests."

Holly regards Aidan speculatively. "Really? And which lines were you on?"

"Tukera Lines and Akagi-Tethys, among others," replies Aidan casually.

"Really? Tukera Lines is well known for some of their guest dancers. Perhaps we’ll have to have a whirl later."


-----​ 
Vargas and Saro exit the _Bray Keaven_ with the cube and board the external lift — sort of an open-air platform. The pair descends with the cube and brings it over to Kevon, Holly, Aidan, and Ezra.

Holly cheerfully comments, "Ah, there it is," and goes to inspect the cube. She pulls out a small handlight and shines a blacklight over the cube, revealing the serial number that she compares to a small plastic flimsy.

-----​ 
When the cube arrives, Swann starts keeping an eye on Keith, too, in addition to just talking to him. Holly’s astrogator appears to be prudently keeping watch, but is fairly casual and relaxed.

-----​ 
Martha continues to monitor various security screens displaying locations on ship — and the off–ship vid cams — for teleporting assassins and anything else too odd. She doesn’t see anything.

-----​ 
Vasilii fumes to himself as he dons and secures his armor. His frustration is just below the breaking point. "I don't BELIEVE this! HE’S lecturing ME about HEALING!? What the frell is this thing he has with BANDAGES and BEDREST?!? _I’VE_ at least HEARD of things like Medical Drug and AutoDocs! _HE_ acts like it’s all stuff that JUST CAME OUT YESTERDAY!

"Oh, but when it comes to strange passengers from other ships that he’s never even SEEN before, oh, well now, that’s _different_! For them, he hands the stuff out like it was FRELLIN' CANDY! AAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!" he yells in total exasperation.

He makes a futile attempt to recompose himself and continues, loading his revolver. "So he LECTURES me, but do I lose it? No! I _WALK AWAY_, before I HIT him, because _that_ would just make things worse.

"LIKE THEY _COULD _BE WORSE!"

After a few seconds thinking to himself, Vasilii continues. "Fine, fine! Then let’s see if we can do this without getting shot, burned, blown up, or blasted into space!" he concludes, storming out the door, heading to engineering.

As he enters the engine room, he seems agitated as usual, but nods to Martha, and looks over her shoulder as she cycles through the displays to see who's armed with what. As he notices Kevon is armed only with a cutlass, he emphatically gestures at the vid screen as though looking for something. "What the frell is he doing!? You don’t bring a BLADE when everyone else is packing GUNS!"

-----​ 
Turning back to Kevon, Holly says, "Looks like the cube number matches with my information. Here is your million credits." She extends her left hand with the credit chit in her palm towards Kevon.

-----​ 
While the exchange between Kevon and Holly is going on, Ian scans his field of vision from the repair berth’s cargo door — which leads to the highport corridor — to where Swann has his position, and back to Kevon and Holly. Ian is scanning left just as Holly extends her hand and sees what he interprets as a fairly calculating look cross her features. Glancing quickly at Ezra, Ian notices an odd look on the tall engineer’s face, but the ex–Marine isn’t quite sure how to interpret it. Disappointment? Boredom? Disagreement?

-----​ 
Kevon, apparently a bit blinded by either the prospect of a date with Holly or the million-credit chit, doesn’t notice anything. Casually resting his left hand on the hilt of his cutlass, Kevon reaches for the chit with his right hand.

-----​ 
Aidan, observing from Kevon’s side, also catches Holly’s calculating look.


-----​ 
Watching Holly as he speaks, Ian says, "Mr. Silver, would you be so kind as to verify the authenticity of the credit chit? No offense intended Ms. Clegg, but we’ve had several experiences recently that has lowered my level of trust."


-----​ 
Kevon pauses just before his hand touches the chit, and he gives Holly an inquisitive glance through a slightly faded smile. "Mr. Silver, please verify the authenticity of the chit," he says politely, dropping his right hand to his side and taking a half step back to allow Aidan to approach unhindered. "I’m sure you understand, Holly — the crew has been through a number of rough spots over the last couple of months."

Holly’s slightly amused look changes to a slight grin as Kevon asks Aidan to examine the chit. The female captain chuckles and says, "Of course."

"Certainly gentlemen." Aidan pulls out his comp and runs a scan to verify the accuracy. As far as Aidan can tell, the chit is genuine, and its stored value is Cr1 million. Satisfied, Aidan hands the credit chit over to Kevon, and says, "Ms. Clegg has given us a credit chit with one million Imperial credits on it, as she stated."

Just as Kevon takes the credit chit in his hand, the iris valve leading to the Stork & Sons office opens, and Egg kind of flies through — as if being tossed — stumbles, and smacks up against a repair platform. Behind him comes a sydite who is taking a shotgun off his shoulder — presumably after having tossed Egg through the iris valve in front of him — and another sydite who immediately steps left and raises an SMG from underneath his long coat and points it towards the group of Holly, Ezra, Kevon, and Aidan. Immediately after that come Sare de Salui No. 2 and a brown–furred Vargr who both have pistols of some sort raised and pointed towards the group. All of the newcomers are wearing heavy jackets or long coats.


----------



## Pyske

I keep waiting for either Holly or Sare II to shout "Halt!  Imperial Police!"

Right, I'll just be waiting over here with my 'bated breath.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> I keep waiting for either Holly or Sare II to shout "Halt! Imperial Police!"




Don't give Ron any ideas. Or I should say, any _more_ ideas.


----------



## Pyske

Right.  Request noted; I'll be sure to keep the cyber-ninja death weasels to myself.


----------



## R_Kane

I played Dr. Saro during this timeframe and I just wanted to say that I remember that when  Vargas' came out with his "Illuminazis" line I nearly choked on my Coke with laughter when I read it for the first time.  And it still gives me a chuckle.


----------



## vutpakdi

Pyske said:
			
		

> Right.  Request noted; I'll be sure to keep the cyber-ninja death weasels to myself.




Ooooh... Cyber-ninja death weasels from the Imperial Ministry of Justice!  <scribble> <scribble>

Ironically, fears of someone yelling "Halt!  Imperial Ministry of Justice!" *is* on the minds of at least some of the characters in the actual game at this time.

Ron

PS:  I agree with R_Kane:  The Illuminazis line was a great one.


----------



## Shadowdancer

While compiling the latest update, I discovered two items which were inadvertently left out of the previous chapter. I have edited that chapter to add them. The first is a single sentence, a reply Swann makes to Keith while trying to bluff about his previous career as a dancing fool.

The second is a hissy fit Vasilii had while retrieving his flak jacket and revolver prior to joining Martha in the engineering compartment.

You may or may not want to go back and read those addendums before preceding to the next chapter.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXVI*​
*Date: 174-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and inside the Stork & Sons repair yards*

At the sound of the iris valve opening, Swann’s head turns toward the noise. When he sees the sydites come through, he realizes there is going to be trouble, and he recognizes the source of that trouble before the faux Sare de Salui appears. "Bad Crimps just keep turning up," he thinks.

Into his earpiece-mic unit, Swann barks, "Trouble. Office air lock." He holds his shotgun in his off hand as he draws his mag revolver. He targets the sydite with the SMG. After firing two shots, he adjusts to get as much cover as he can find beneath the ship and behind the repair cradle.

-----​ 
Out of the corner of his eye, Vasilii sees Egg flying through the door on the far monitor. He looks closer just in time to see the first sydite come through the door. "Frell it! I KNEW this was too good to be true!" he blurts out, checking the other monitors to see how the crew in the bay starts responding to the threat.

He then sees the other sydite, Sare No. 2, and the Vargr come through the door. His eyes set on the second sydite’s SMG. He turns and runs to the iris valve leading out of the engine room, yelling over his shoulder to Martha as he keys the door, "I’m hauling some guns out to them!" He jumps through the doorway as the iris finishes opening, and is gone.

-----​ 
Almost growling when she sees Sare No. 2’s party emerging from the airlock leading to the Stork & Sons office, Martha quickly activates the secondary gunnery controls on her display in port engineering and starts powering up the starboard turret. Calling upon the _Bray Keaven_’s auto-targeting software, she intends to bring the weapon to bear on the crate.

Tabbing the external speakers while the idling power plant and turret power up, Martha demands, "Drop the guns now, or no one gets the crate! This ship’s weapons are trained on that blasted piece of crap, and if any of her crew is wounded, I’ll take it out right now, AND NO ONE GETS IT! AT ALL!!! DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME?!?!?!" She lets some of the wear and strain of these most recent events carry in her voice.

-----​ 
Saro stands with Emile beside the cube, watching as Holly, Kevon, and Aidan conduct their exchange/flirtation. Rolling his eyes, he wonders if anyone else in the bay beside himself would just like to get this over with.

Suddenly from his earpiece–mic unit he hears Swann say, "Trouble. Office air lock."

Almost simultaneously, and very nearly drowning out Swann’s warning, Martha’s voice booms over the _Bray Keaven_’s external speakers: "Drop the guns now, or no one gets the crate! This ship’s weapons are trained on that blasted piece of crap, and if any of her crew is wounded, I’ll take it out right now, AND NO ONE GETS IT! AT ALL!!! DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME?!?!?!"

"You don't say," Saro thinks resignedly as two shots blast inside the repair bay. He drops into a crouch behind the cube, drawing his tranq pistol. As he draws his pistol a thought runs through his head. "Vasilii. Where is he? Given that he’s seriously wounded — probably directly in the line of fire."

Trying to maintain his cover as best as possible, Saro tries to locate Vasilii’s position in the bay, then remembers the Vilani remained onboard the ship.

-----​ 
"Frag it all to hell — TAKE COVER!" Ian shouts as he runs toward the ship for cover, pulling out his weapon. He fires a four–round burst from his gauss pistol at Sare de Salui No. 2 while in transit.

-----​ 
Vargas hits the deck as the effluent hits the fan, after which he claws for his auto pistol. Upon hearing Martha’s ‘announcement,’ he ignores the gun and starts a low crawl away from the cube and towards the ship. "Not the cube, the bad guys — they’re the one to point the lasers at," he mumbles to himself.

-----​ 
"Oh, frell," Kevon breathes as he sees Sare’s ‘grand entrance.’ He grabs Holly and pulls her to cover with him, even if only to keep an eye on her. Given the sudden change in events, the lieutenant commander can’t be sure she and her mates aren’t in on it. "And here I’d thought it’d be impolite to bring my laser with me to the trade," he adds without humor.

-----​ 
Aidan runs towards the ship to take cover. "Ms. Clegg!" he calls over his shoulder. "The second Sare de Salui appears to be making a claim on the cubes. May I suggest you take cover?"

-----​ 
Swann warns the others using his comm and then fires off two rounds with his magnum revolver at the SMG–carrying sydite. The first round strikes him squarely in the chest. The sydite staggers considerably, but doesn’t go down. The second round catches him in the leg, but doesn’t seem to have much of an effect.

Keith stares at Swann for a moment, looks at Sare No. 2’s party, and then comments, "Friends of yours?" before firing at the sydite armed with the shotgun. His shot misses.

-----​ 
The Vargr identifies the source of the fire, raises his pistol, and fires a burst at Swann. One round catches Swann in the left bicep. Luckily, the flak jacket catches most of the energy from the gauss pistol round.

-----​ 
Sare No. 2 also fires a burst at Swann with this gauss pistol. Luckily, this burst misses.

-----​ 
Sydite No. 2 fires a burst from the SMG at Swann as well. His burst misses.

-----​ 
Sydite No. 1 starts hustling towards Swann and Keith while firing his shotgun at Swann, the most popular target of the day. His shot also misses.

-----​ 
Swann clenches his teeth against the pain in his arm and grunts a reply to Keith as he aims at the shotgun–weilding sydite. "More like disgruntled customers." He fires two more shots at the approaching sydite.

-----​ 
Aidan runs towards the repair cradle underneath the _Bray Keaven_’s bridge while warning Holly to take cover. Once partially behind part of the repair cradle, he puts his handcomp in what will hopefully be a safe spot, and draws his sword.

-----​ 
Ian yells a warning and runs towards the repair cradle underneath the bridge as well, firing off a burst at Sare No. 2 as he goes. At least one round hits Sare No. 2 in the side.

-----​ 
Kevon grabs Holly and drags her to the same spot as Ian and Aidan. Holly is pulling out her gauss pistol as she looks around in some confusion.

-----​ 
Ezra, looking rather startled, whirls around while unlimbering his shotgun. He raises it, points it towards Kevon, then — after a moment of confusion — drops to one knee to point it at Sare No. 2’s group.

-----​ 
Egg is moaning in a lump on the floor.

-----​ 
Aidan crouches down under the ship and heads underneath, trying for cover, to where Keith and Swann are.

-----​ 
Kevon stuffs the credit chit into an inside pocket on his undress uniform, then makes a break for cover under the port turret.

-----​ 
Ian tries to use any cover available as he targets Sare No. 2 for his next two shots. He squeezes off two more four–round bursts from his gauss pistol.

-----​ 
In case it needs to be used later against the raiders, Martha cues the computer to record the events witnessed by the security systems, particularly the activity outside. Martha also continues her power plant startup procedures. She is trying to hurry things along.

While Martha waits for the ship’s weapons to cycle up and point towards the cube, she considers for a moment clicking over to local comms and sending out an emergency call. Then, deciding that she’ll wait before taking such action, she begins to suit up in her vacc suit, "in the event of explosive decompression" (should everyone else die and her only option is to blow the doors leading out into space to get rid of these business suits with big guns) or in the more likely case that there’s a sudden need to evacuate the air within certain sections of the ship as a defense against boarders.

-----​ 
Vasilii continues running towards the bow of the ship to retrieve weapons. He makes it as far as the ship’s locker.

-----​ 
Outside in the repair berth, Swann makes his comment about disgruntled customers before firing at Sydite No. 1. His two shots strike the shotgun–carrying sydite in the lower right arm and upper right shoulder. Most of the energy from both seems to be absorbed by the flak jacket as the sydite keeps coming.

In reply to Swann, Keith quips, "_That’s_ not comforting" before firing on the approaching sydite. Keith misses again.

-----​ 
The Vargr crouches and fires off another burst at Swann. Swann catches a round a little up from the last one. Luckily, Swann’s jacket dissipates most of the energy from the round — the hit stings but doesn’t penetrate.

-----​ 
Saro pops up from behind the cube and takes a pot shot at the Vargr. The shot misses.

-----​ 
Sare No. 2 yells, "Damn fools!" before firing another burst at Swann. A round from this burst catches Swann in the left shoulder, but amazingly Swann’s luck and the jacket mostly hold. The round results in a sharp pain, and what will probably be a nasty and painful bruise, but probably not significant penetration.

-----​ 
Aidan runs from repair cradle support to repair cradle support until he reaches Swann and Keith.

-----​ 
Ian fires on Sare No. 2 with his Marine gauss pistol. Both bursts catch the gaunt, unhappy looking Sare de Salui imposter squarely in the torso, and after the second burst, Sare No. 2 goes down.

-----​ 
Kevon runs for the repair cradle support underneath the port turret area and makes it without drawing any fire.

-----​ 
Holly fires on the sydite with the SMG. The burst catches the sydite very close to the spot where Swann’s shot hit him, and he goes down.

-----​ 
Ezra curses in frustration as he realizes his shotgun is pretty much useless at this range. He has the shotgun trained on the Vargr, but does not fire.

-----​ 
Vargas glances at Saro in time to see the Doctor pop up, fire off a shot, and then crouch again behind the cube.

-----​ 
Sydite No. 1 continues his hustle towards Swann and Keith’s position, firing as he comes at Swann. Hot lead peppers the area near Swann, but nothing hits hard enough to cause damage.

-----​ 
Egg continues moaning on the floor.

-----​ 
"Frell!" Swann snaps as lead whizzes around and past him, some of it striking him painfully. He knows one of the sydites is fast closing on his location. He sets his revolver down near Aidan and swings his shotgun into a shooting position. He pumps a round into the firing chamber, grimacing as pain arcs through his left arm and shoulder. "Come and get some, you ant-on-steroids-looking freak."

Swann holds his fire until the sydite gets within 3 meters, the closest effective range for the shotgun.

-----​ 
Aidan sees the revolver sitting next to him, but ignores it. "Sorry Swann, opting for a more direct approach." Aidan jumps out from behind the repair cradle to slash at the approaching sydite, yelling at the top of his lungs. "Eulaliaaaaaaaaaaa!"

-----​ 
Ian braces his pistol against some of the structure he’s using for cover and blast out two more four–round bursts at the Vargr, hoping it’ll improve his chance to nail the dog.

-----​ 
Seeing the Sydite before an already wounded Swann, Kevon charges from the flank and strikes with his cutlass.

-----​ 
Saro will continue to maintain cover behind the cube, taking shots as they present themselves.

-----​ 
Inside the _Bray Keaven_, Martha pushes the power plant warm-up procedure almost to the limit.

-----​ 
At the ship’s locker, Vasilii starts snatching up weapons.

-----​ 
Keith fires his shotgun again at the charging sydite. Amazingly, even at close range, the short astrogator misses.

-----​ 
The Vargr, taking a quick look around, apparently decides that discretion is the better part of valor, and runs into the airlock that leads to the office. While passing the first iris valve, his right paw reaches out and slaps at the controls.

-----​ 
Saro pops up and manages a shot at the retreating Vargr as he turns. The shot catches the Vargr in the left arm, but doesn’t seem to slow him down.

-----​ 
Ian fires twice at the Vargr. His first shot peppers the side of the repair berth, but the ex–Marine’s second shot strikes the Vargr square in the back as the Vargr is reaching out to slap at the iris valve controls.

-----​ 
Holly also fires at Vargr just as he enters the airlock. Her burst apparently arrives a split second after Ian’s, and completes the process of perforating the Vargr’s back. Ian and Holly see the Vargr collapse as the iris valve closes.

-----​ 
Vargas continues hugging the floor. "Got a spare weapon, Saro?" he asks, then remembers his own auto pistol.

-----​ 
Back by Swann and Keith’s position, Aidan and Kevon both charge the sydite with saber and cutlass drawn. Aidan reaches the sydite first, and swings. The sydite manages to duck, and Aidan doesn’t connect.

Kevon has better luck with his charge as the Navy cutlass connects with the sydite’s lower right arm. Unfortunately, the sydite’s flak jacket prevents any significant damage.

Swann, focussed on bringing his shotgun to bear on the closing sydite who has been peppering him, automatically fires as he gets the shotgun lined up. The buckshot catches the sydite in the torso, but the sydite’s long coat dissipates most of the spray.

Unfortunately for Aidan and Kevon, they catch part of the buckshot as well. Aidan catches a little on his left leg, but Kevon catches quite a bit all along his right side, leaving him in an astonishing amount of pain.

The sydite appears to be still focussed on Swann and fires his shotgun. Perhaps because of Swann’s shot, or because of having to deal with Aidan and Kevon, the sydite manages to pepper the underside of the _Bray Keaven_ with buckshot but completely misses Swann and Keith, even at this close range.

Aidan swings again. Mightily. Kevon sidesteps behind the sydite, then attempts to hamstring the bastard.

"Holy drek!" Swann swears as he realizes he’s just shot Kevon and Aidan as well as the sydite. "What are those two crazy frells doing?"

Swann chambers another shotgun round, again grimacing as pain runs up and down his left arm. He holds his fire, however, not wishing to again shoot his compadres.

"Aidan! Kevon!" he yells. "Get away from him! You can’t do any good with those grote-stickers."

-----​ 
Vasilii says to himself as he continues to gather weapons from the ship’s locker, "When this gunfight is over, this crew really needs to sit down and have a long discussion about acceptable levels of personal safety."

-----​ 
Martha continues her course of action, praying under her breath to St. Elvis that the _Bray_ can weather what she’s putting her through. She continues pushing the power plant warm-up procedure almost to the limit. She bypasses a number of safety protocols and estimates that she’s shaved a minute off the five–minute startup time. And, so far, she has managed to do so without causing any problems.

-----​ 
Ian flashes a big smile — crinkling his scarred head — and nods once at Holly as he steps out from behind cover, moving toward the iris valve the Vargr went through. "Nice shot!" he says, genuinely impressed. He runs toward the iris valve, planning to open the valve and make sure the Vargr is still down.

-----​ 
Having retrieved a laser carbine and power pack, Vasilii tosses a few things out of the way and then grabs a medkit. Vasilii then turns to start the run towards the starboard airlock.

-----​ 
Outside in the repair berth, Swann curses the folly of sword–wielding throwbacks and waits for a clear shot.

Keith mutters "You've got to be kidding" to Swann and waits as well.

-----​ 
Saro pokes his head up, sees that Aidan and Kevon are swinging away at the shotgun–armed sydite, and waits further developments.

-----​ 
Holly shakes her head and watches the proceedings warily. Vargas and Saro see Ezra shake his head and mutter something to Holly.

-----​ 
Vargas continues hugging the floor, but does pull out his auto pistol.

-----​ 
Aidan yells his warcry and circles so that he is between Swann and the sydite. Aidan swings at the sydite’s side and connects. The sydite’s armor manages to absorb most of the blow, but Aidan does see the sydite wince in pain and stagger.

At the same time, Kevon sets up for a hamstring slice from behind the sydite. When the sydite staggers, Kevon closes, goes to one knee and swings. The strike catches the sydite past his coat and bites deep into the sophont's legs. The sydite topples backwards and falls on Kevon, temporarily pinning him to the floor.

-----​ 
Vargas finally frees his pistol from the holster at the back of his belt, sighs heavily, and rises to a careful crouch, looking for threats. When he has a chance he’ll address Saro. "Well, that went well, don’t you think? What now, schlep the cube back inside or leave it here?"

-----​ 
Swann stares in disbelief as Kevon’s maneuver succeeds in bringing down the sydite. He then moves from behind his cover position and approaches the sydite quickly. When he reaches the fallen pair, he places the open end of the shotgun’s barrel against the sydite’s head and picks up the sydite’s own shotgun.

Aidan puts his blade across the sydite’s throat as he tries to pull him off Kevon.

"Kevon," Swann asks. "Are you OK? How about you, Aidan?"

"I’ll be fine as soon as you get this bastard off me!" Kevon growls.

After getting a response, Swann says over his comm unit. "Doc, we have wounded crew at my position."

"Yeah, somebody shot us," the lieutenant commander quips sourly.

-----​ 
Noticing what’s happened near Kevon, Vargas remarks to Saro, "I think they can use you over there. I’ll hang here." He then sits down on the cube, loosely cradling his pistol in his hands.

-----​ 
Saro watches as the two swordsmen cut down the aggressive sydite. He starts to reply to Vargas when Swann’s call comes over the comm. Saro stands up and gives the repair bay a quick once-over trying to visually gauge everyone’s condition.

-----​ 
While waiting for Saro to arrive, Swann smiles down at Kevon and says, "I realize you Navy types aren’t used to fighting on firm ground, and at these ranges, so let me explain something to you. When you have two sophonts shooting shotguns at each other from close quarters, it’s generally not considered wise to jump in between them.

"Now lie still until Doc can check you over. You don’t want to make your injuries any worse."

"Sorry about that, Swann," Aidan says. " ‘Fraid our swashbuckling instincts took over, don’t you know. Nothing like a good old sword bashing to bring the blood up. Of course, the shotgun pellets did that, too," he adds wryly.

"Yeah, it’s amazing what constitutes ‘between’ nowadays," Kevon answers, favoring his buckshot side as he moves to a more comfortable position. "What did you do, saw that thing off to 12 inches?"


----------



## Pyske

> Aidan sees the revolver sitting next to him, but ignores it. "Sorry Swann, opting for a more direct approach." Aidan jumps out from behind the repair cradle to slash at the approaching sydite, yelling at the top of his lungs. "Eulaliaaaaaaaaaaa!"




Someone smack that guy.


----------



## Hawkshere

Taking a look at those drive-in totals:

Four dead(?) bodies. Eleven pistol shots. Seventeen auto bursts fired. Eight shells of buckshot emptied. One gruesome hamstring.  One awful ululation. One friendly fire incident. Gratuitous quips. Futile villianous admonishment. Revolver Fu. SMG Fu. Gauss Fu. Shotgun Fu. Cutlass Fu. Starship Repairman Fu. Fusion Reactor Fu. Drive-In Academy Award nominations for Swann Hellinic, as the designated hostile fire target, for Best Cursing, and for saying "Come and get some, you ant-on-steroids-looking freak" with a straight face; Kevon Holland, as the chivalrous ship captain, for Most Embarrassing Fight Finish; Ian McConnell, as the hardened ex-marine, for Most Effective Use of a Gauss Pistol; Vasilii Kugiikiishshi, as the crew paranoid, who says "When this gunfight is over, this crew really needs to sit down and have a long discussion about acceptable levels of personal safety"; and Egg for Best Emoting By An NPC.

Three and a half stars. Joe Bob says check it out.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Hawkshere said:
			
		

> Taking a look at those drive-in totals:
> 
> Four dead(?) bodies. Eleven pistol shots. Seventeen auto bursts fired. Eight shells of buckshot emptied. One gruesome hamstring. One awful ululation. One friendly fire incident. Gratuitous quips. Futile villianous admonishment. Revolver Fu. SMG Fu. Gauss Fu. Shotgun Fu. Cutlass Fu. Starship Repairman Fu. Fusion Reactor Fu. Drive-In Academy Award nominations for Swann Hellinic, as the designated hostile fire target, for Best Cursing, and for saying "Come and get some, you ant-on-steroids-looking freak" with a straight face; Kevon Holland, as the chivalrous ship captain, for Most Embarrassing Fight Finish; Ian McConnell, as the hardened ex-marine, for Most Effective Use of a Gauss Pistol; Vasilii Kugiikiishshi, as the crew paranoid, who says "When this gunfight is over, this crew really needs to sit down and have a long discussion about acceptable levels of personal safety"; and Egg for Best Emoting By An NPC.
> 
> Three and a half stars. Joe Bob says check it out.




roflmao.

Best. Response. Evar.


----------



## Broccli_Head

i love traveller combat. i could hear the _thwip, thwip _ of the gauss pistols and  the roar of the vargr thug going down. nice.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXVII*​


*Date: 174-993 and 175-993*

*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and inside the Stork & Sons repair yards*

Inside the _Bray Keaven_, Martha continues her frantic attempts to get the power plant online, the turret powered up, and the lasers warmed up to fire.

-----​ 
Swann and Aidan reach the Sydite who is pinning Kevon to the repair berth floor. Swann picks up the dropped shotgun while Aidan pulls the Sydite off Kevon. The Sydite is unconscious and probably dying if not already dead.

-----​ 
Ian runs to the airlock and opens the iris valve. The Vargr is still sprawled on the floor making a terrible mess. After nudging the Vargr and receiving no response, Ian unceremoniously drags the Vargr’s body back into the repair berth, leaving a dark red trail.

Egg staggers to his feet, looks at Ian dragging the bloody Vargr and Sare No. 2’s bodies, screams something incoherent, and starts running towards the airlock.

"Egg! Stop!" Ian says. "We have a doctor that can take a care of your injuries! Set down here and rest a second while I get Doc Saro to come over and check you out."

Ian holsters his pistol, opens his arms in a friendly gesture, and attempts to get Egg to sit or lie down. Egg, his eyes wide, ducks under Ian’s arms and flies out of the berth.

-----​ 
Saro rushes over to examine his latest patients. He decides that Kevon is the most severely wounded and starts to apply temporary bandages to his numerous buckshot wounds. Unfortunately, Saro only has his portable medical set with him, so he lacks the full set of field dressings and medical slow drugs that he might otherwise have.

Luckily, within a minute or so, a breathless Vasilii arrives carrying the ship’s field medical kit from the ship’s locker (not Saro’s personal kit) along with a laser carbine and power pack, and Ian’s ACR. The kit still lacks any medical slow drug, but Saro at least has the supplies to field treat Kevon’s and Aidan’s wounds.

Swann says, "Hey Doc, I got hit a couple of times. Can you take a look at my left arm and shoulder?"

-----​ 
Holly, Keith, and Ezra confer a moment near Keith’s and Swann’s old position and then Holly comes over to watch Kevon and Aidan being treated. She bemusedly shakes her head down at the injured Naval Reserve officer and the lightly–peppered noble, and says cheerfully, "So, do you two always charge shotgun–wielding, four–armed wackos, or are you two just trying to impress me?"

Continuing a bit more seriously, she asks, "So, care to explain to me what just happened?"

"He," Kevon answers, indicating the fallen Sare No. 2, "was the impostor we mentioned over the comms, the one who was trying to get the cargo we had for a legitimate buyer. I guess he didn’t want to wait for our meeting.

"And that Sydite goon wasn’t paying attention to me, so I knew that I could eventually hamstring him," he adds with a wry smile. "It worked for me on Tarantella IV."

"Well Ma’am, all in a days work of course. It’s good to have a chance to swash the old buckle every once in a while. Of course, if a good impression comes out of it, well then so much the better." Aidan grins, clearly still quite high on adrenaline, but quite in control.

-----​ 
A couple of minutes later, Martha’s power–up efforts finally bear fruit, and she swings the now–live starboard turret to point at the cube. The lasers are powered up and ready to fire.

Once she realizes that there is no longer a threat, Martha powers down the systems and goes outside to help with the ensuing chaos.

-----​ 
About the same time, the large cargo door leading to the high port corridor and the access door leading to the next repair berth both suddenly slide open revealing at least five variously–armed sophonts wearing SPA combat armor in each opening. A booming voice rings out: "This is Starport Authority Security. Drop all weapons and place your hands on your head immediately."

Everyone in the berth complies.

After a few minutes, the crew of the _Bray Keaven_ and Holly’s trio manage to convince the tactical response team that they aren’t an immediate threat. A SPA medical response team arrives to check on Sare No. 2’s party. All are dead from their wounds.

A few minutes later, a Lt. Wuajel arrives to interview everyone involved. Lt. Wuajel of the StarPort Authority carefully interviews the _Bray Keaven_ crew, Holly’s crew, Aidan, and Egg Stork over the course of the next few hours. The interviews are conducted separately, and a few people are interviewed more than once to corroborate relevant bits.


Lt. Wuajel seems rather tired and a little strung out, probably because he and his team were finishing investigating the _Markov’s Daughter_ incident when they found out about the gunfight in the Stork & Son’s repair berth.

​-----​

Swann says to Lt. Wuajel, "This man here," indicating the faux Sare, "tried to pass himself off as the recipient of a cargo we were contracted to deliver. Fortunately we were able to determine he was an imposter, and delivered the cargo to the intended recipient.

"However, during our dealings with him, this man threatened us on several occasions. When he showed up unannounced and uninvited, with his Sydite thugs, and interrupted our business transaction with Ms. Clegg and her crewmen, I figured he meant to make good on those threats. Especially since one of the Sydites threw poor Egg into the repair berth ahead of their entrance. I thought they had killed the lad.

"I believe I was the first person to see them when they entered the berth. They already had their weapons drawn. I fired at them first, but only because I believed they meant to make good on their threats and kill all of us, and because I believed they had already killed Egg."

After Swann gives his first statement, Lt. Wuajel's dark face darkens even more and he dangerously asks, "So, you admit to firing first? I hope that your actions are justified by the others’ statements and any evidence we can collect."


-----​ 
After interviewing Swann, Lt. Wuajel decides to interview Martha (the interviews seem to be conducted in a somewhat random or at least arbitrary order).

Martha respectfully answers Lt. Wuajel's questions, though she does tend to be brief in her responses, until she gets upset.

When asked about the firefight, she points at Sare-Two. "That man and his crew came in and started shooting. I panicked and tried to start up the ship’s weapons to threaten him into stopping his idiocy, because I was inside. I forgot that the weapons were cold, and because I was panicking, I just kept on going, hoping it would be enough to stop the fight — but it wasn’t."

Martha looks over at the dead bodies. "I hate this. I really wish he’d just left us alone, instead of trying to kill us like he did. By St. Elvis, I wish I knew why. Do you know who these guys are?"

When asked about Sare-Two, Martha starts to become agitated. "Don’t ask me! I don’t know! I thought you were the detective. All I know is this guy’s been harassing us over some damn cargo that isn’t even his, pretending to be the real client, and he’s willing to even kill to get it. You know, security sucks up here. Have you even asked Stork & Sons how creeps like this can get in here with those weapons?"


Martha buttons up a lot after that.

Lt. Wuajel’s expression starts out rather hard, but softens once he sees that Martha becomes fairly upset. He does dryly comment that, "I hope that you do realize that if you had fired the ship’s lasers while inside the repair berth, it would have probably seriously hurt everyone nearby as well as possibly caused significant damage to the station and anyone in the corridor beyond?"


After interviewing Martha, a SPA tech is sent with Martha to retrieve relevant camera imagery from the _Bray Keaven_’s computer along with comm call records.

​-----​

"Yes sir, Lieutenant. This is how the situation unfolded," Ian says. "I was standing over by the large berth doors when I see Egg here being pushed through the office door and fall in a heap to the floor, looking very much to be dead or close too it. Behind him stepped through two large Sydites brandishing weapons, with the other two behind them, also with weapons. Almost immediately I heard shots fired so I ran to the ship for cover and commenced to defend myself, ship and crew.


"This person," gesturing toward Sare No. 2’s body, "posed as our business contact, attempting to trick us into completing our business with him instead of the legitimate contact. During our meeting with him and all communications, he was very threatening, so our defensive instincts were quick to respond when he dropped in unexpectedly."

Ian’s interview with Lt. Wuajel goes smoothly, and Ian feels that the SPA lieutenant is keeping an open mind about the circumstances of the firefight. Ian isn’t able to gauge lieutenant’s reactions to the rest of the _Bray Keaven_ crew because the interviews are conducted out of earshot.

​-----​

Vasilii walks up and extends a hand to Lt. Wuajel: "Lieutenant, I don’t know if you remember me. My name’s Vasilii Kugiikiishshi, I’m the ship’s cargo super and de facto purser. We spoke earlier."


He turns and gestures to Sare No. 2. "Well, as Fate would seem to have it, this is one of the gentlemen I spoke of earlier with you. We’ve been having to deal with him ever since we put into port."


As he gestures to the two Sydites and the Vargr, he says, "His Sydite companions have been following him around, at least ever since _we’ve_ been dealing with him. The Vargr is a new wrinkle to the equation, haven’t seen him before."


Turning back to Lt. Wuajel, Vasilii continues. "Well, I guess to start from the beginning: For some while our ship has been in need of engine and system maintenance, and, as you can see," gestures to the underside of the bridge, "no small amount of repairs. We looked into getting the work done at Sentry, but found the costs a bit on the pricey side, especially for the funds we had available at the time. We had heard that repairs and maintenance were generally cheaper here at Fonnein, and opted to try our luck here.


"Since we were headed here anyway, we looked for cargoes that were also headed this way, and we contracted for several, including one to deliver a small cargo to a named recipient here at Fonnein, with payment upon delivery.


"At any rate, once we arrived here in port, this man," gesturing to Sare No. 2 again, "attempted to pass himself off as the intended recipient of the delivery.


"However, he implied that we should do business ONLY with him at the price HE wanted to set — which was much less than what was contracted for — otherwise, if I recall the quote correctly, ‘things would go badly for us.’ But his impersonation of the intended recipient was also _considerably_ flawed, and we knew almost immediately that he was an impostor, and a potentially violent one at that since his Sydite thugs were always with him.


"Well, we had a contract to honor, so to avoid a confrontation, we tried to put off this man as long as possible, at least until we could deliver the cargo to the man we felt certain was the _actual_ recipient, which we did this morning, and after that, we felt he wouldn’t have much of a reason to bother us anymore.


"At least, that was the idea. We had suspected that he MIGHT still try something, even if we no longer had the cargo he was interested in, but didn’t think it likely. But until he made his move, well — you can’t _preemptively_ arrest someone, so we hoped for the best and tried to plan for the worst.


"So, fast forward to a few minutes ago. In the process of selling one of our remaining cargoes to Captain Klegg here, it would seem our ‘friend’ got a little impatient and made good on his threat. If we hadn’t been out in the berth selling our cargo, I suppose we could have just locked all the outside hatches on the ship and told him to get lost, but they walked into the berth from there," gesturing toward the airlock, "and started shooting, at least before _I_ knew what was going on.


"As for my part, I'm not much of a shot, and I knew a couple of our people who are better shots than I am were out here in the berth without guns, so I ran to our ship’s locker, grabbed the medkit and what guns I could, and by the time I got it all out here, the shooting was over. You and your men showed up a couple minutes after that."

​-----​

After interviewing Holly, Lt. Wuajel decides to interview Aidan.


"Certainly, Lieutenant, the gentleman over there," points at Sare No. 2, "came in, interrupting our business with this fine lady," points at Holly. "His minions fired at us, so naturally we sought to defend ourselves. Unfortunately, I really don’t know who the gentleman is, but he’s been following us and being most unpleasant."


Holly apparently mentioned the cube, and the frequent references to "cargo transfer" haven’t gone unnoticed. Lt. Wuajel walks Aidan over to the cube to inspect it for himself. When Aidan mentions that he does have an Imperial Warrant for the cube, Lt. Wuajel looks quite surprised and a little skeptical, and comments, "Really? I’d like to see it then." The SPA lieutenant then sends one of his armed patrollers to escort Aidan to retrieve the warrant.


When Aidan returns with the warrant, Lt. Wuajel examines it carefully and then passes his handcomp over the warrant (to read the embedded chip) before commenting, "Well, here is something that you don’t see very often here in the back beyond. Your warrant certifies as being legitimate, and I apologize, Mr. Silver, for my skepticism about the authenticity of the warrant and the safety of your cargo."

The rest of the interviews go relatively smoothly.

​-----​

"Well you see El Tee, I was moving cargo with the Doctor when the detritus hit the oscillator," Vargas says. "I did the stop, drop and stay until it was over. Those guys came in shooting and everyone here basically defended themselves. That guy over there," indicates faux Sare, "had an anger management problem from the first we met him. I guess he lost it looking at all this. His loss I guess. Anything else I can help you with?"

​-----​

Saro says, "We have previously had dealings with him," indicating Sare No. 2, "when he identified himself as a buyer for some cargo we had under contract. We also had a second person that identified himself as the same buyer. Confirmation measures revealed that he," again indicating Sare No. 2, "was impersonating the legitimate buyer, so we conducted our transaction with the legitimate party and attempted to avoid the impersonator.

"We were conducting other business here with Ms. Clegg and her party when he burst in with his thugs, weapons drawn. They had already incapacitated Mr. Egg on their way in.

"I was helping move the cargo for Ms. Clegg into the bay when the action started. When the gunfire started, I dropped behind the crate and managed to get off a couple rounds of tranq darts, to no great avail I’m afraid. If I were a better shot perhaps they would still be alive.

"If I could have prevented the loss of life, I’d be happier, but then again I’m not overly upset that it was the brigands and thugs who perished rather than their intended victims."

-----​ 
Kevon, indicating Sare No. 2, says, "This gentleman was attempting to impersonate Mr. Sare de Salui, a gentleman with whom we had legitimate business with. We determined that this Sare was attempting to illegally receive our cargo, and made numerous threats against us the previous day.

"While conducting business with Captain Clegg and her crew, the Sare imposter barged in with his goons and one of the repair yard workers, who we determined was unconscious, brandishing their weapons. I heard a shot as I dragged Ms. Clegg to safety, then moved to help my shipmates against our attackers."

After interviewing Kevon, Lt. Wuajel does apologize to Kevon. "Commander, I’m sorry that I was unable to take your call earlier. I realize that if I had been able to do so, this scene might have been averted or at least we would have been able to respond sooner."

"Given all of the excitement today, you couldn’t have known that this would turn so serious," Kevon replies in consolation. "Compared to the collision, this was a minor issue."

-----​ 
Finally, several hours after the firefight, Lt. Wuajel seems relatively satisfied that the crew of the _Bray Keaven_ and Holly’s trio were acting in reasonable self-defense. That Kevon, Vargas, Martha, Saro, and Vasilii helped in the _Marellia’s Landing_ rescue obviously has some effect on his decision. The SPA investigative team finally decamps with a warning for no one involved to leave the station until cleared by Lt. Wuajel’s superiors — probably tomorrow morning.

-----​ 
Egg Stork seems relatively traumatized, but Clay Stork does profusely thank the _Bray Keaven _crew for saving his brother.

-----​ 
Holly, Keith, and Ezra finally get a chance to load the cube onto their small, collapsible handcart and prepare to depart. To both Kevon and Aidan, Holly says, "I think, given what happened to day, we should defer any dinner or dancing to another time? Perhaps we’ll communicate tomorrow?"

Kevon smiles a wry smile. "Yeah, I’m being weighted down at the moment," he quips. "It’ll probably slow me down too much. I’ll call you tomorrow."

After he plays the gentleman and escorts Holly to the door, Kevon limps back to his cutlass and retrieves it, casually checking the inside pocket of his undress uniform for the credit chit before heading back to his quarters and placing it securely in the ship’s safe when no one else is watching. Kevon spends the rest of the evening relaxing and healing, moving as little as possible.

-----​ 
Ian gathers up his gauss pistol, ACR and clips. Before entering the ship, he walks over to Aidan. "So, you still have the credit chit Holly handed you?" he asks, looking intently at the Noble for a couple of seconds. Then, as if a light bulb turned on, his expression changes.

"Oh, yeah, nevermind! You handed it back to Kevon just before the shooting started," Ian says, shaking his head and rubbing his eyes. "Too frellin’ many distractions for the gray matter to keep it all straight! Sorry for the confusion."

He then walks toward the ship shaking his head and muttering to himself. He heads to his cabin to get himself and his weapons cleaned up — not necessarily in that order — and stow his ACR and ammo. Once this is done, he heads to the lounge for a drink and a bite to eat.

-----​ 
Swann watches Lt. Wuajel and his team leave the repair berth, taking the weapons of the faux Saro et al as evidence. "Damn," he thinks. "I really wanted one of those gauss pistols as a memento to add to my collection."

Swann collects his weapons and returns to the ship. After Saro has checked and treated his wounds, he returns to his cabin and cleans his revolver and shotgun. "Yeah, Swann, you’ve done a hell of a job of finding a new career — one that’s nice and safe, and doesn’t involve frequent gunplay," he thinks, shaking his head ruefully as he cleans the firearms. "You’ve been part of this crew for less than three months, and you’ve already managed to get yourself shot three times. Being legit is more dangerous than being a criminal."

He starts to carefully undress himself so he can shower, taking care to move his left arm as little as possible. "Maybe I shouldn't have been so quick to fire. Maybe the faux Sare just wanted to talk, or try to outbid Ms. Clegg for the cube. Maybe we could’ve reasoned with him. Maybe."

Swann stops his internal debate as he closes his eyes and lets the scene inside the repair berth play over in his mind. "No, don’t start second–guessing yourself," he thinks. "Your instincts have kept you alive this long. Those Sydites meant business, the way they were throwing Egg around. People like Sare don’t have Sydites around unless they mean to use them to harm others. They came in with their weapons out, and probably wouldn’t have hesitated to use them to take the cube. No, it’s better to shoot first and ask questions later in those situations.

"I would have lied to the Lieutenant about who fired first if I knew I could have counted on that Keith character to back my story. But I think Lt. Wuajel bought the self–defense angle after talking to everyone else. Oh well, we’ll just have to see how this all plays out."

With that, Swann takes a shower, puts on some clean clothes, and then heads to the lounge to get something to eat.

-----​ 
Saro approaches all the injured crewmembers and offer them some options. (Yes, he even offers Vasilii options and not simply knock him out cold.)

He can give them a dose of Medical Slow Drug, in which case they will be knocked unconscious for approximately 24 hours while their body undergoes a fairly significant amount of healing. However, if in the highly unlikely case (yeah right) that they become injured again during the week following the treatment, any additional applications of Med Slow Drug are more likely to injure them than heal them.

Alternately, Saro can oversee their long–term care. By _following_ (stress added for Vasilii’s benefit) his instructions and restricting themselves to complete bed rest, or at the very least, a light activity level, Saro estimates that the two most wounded crew members, Kevon and Vasilii, would likely be fully healed within two weeks.

After they decide which course to take, Saro will act in accordance with their wishes.

Other than administering to the injured, Saro once again takes stock of his medical supplies, compiling a list of needs and desires.

He also asks Martha to meet with him at some time in the near future when there is a quiet moment in order to go through some more relaxation exercises and instruction. For some odd reason, Saro feels that would be appropriate, for himself included.

-----​ 
After things calm down, Martha tries to talk to Saro about her panic response, and tries to calm down. Later on that evening, she practices the breathing and meditation techniques she learned from the Doc, and tries to figure out what to do the next time. For all her 23 years of age, she doesn't have the combat experience that the other crewmembers have. Her reaction under pressure concerns her greatly, and she tries to figure out how to better handle these things in the future.

-----​ 
Kevon takes Saro up on his offer for the slow drug.

-----​ 
Swann listens to Saro’s offer as he eats sautéed grote tips, onions, and ’shrooms over couscous with steamed broccoli. "I believe I’ll go for the slow drug, Doc," he says. "I could use a nice, long nap. Besides, then I’ll be able to help Martha with the ship’s repairs.

"By the way," he asks. "Is tonight the night Tukera is taking you and the others out to dinner to say ‘Thanks’ for the crew’s heroics this morning? If it is, better hold off on giving me the drug until you get back. I wouldn’t want to be caught sleeping on duty," he says with a smile, giving Saro a good–natured wink and slap on the back.

The Doctor informs him the thank–you dinner has not yet be scheduled.

-----​ 
Saro places Swann, Kevon, Aidan, and Vasilii carefully in their bunks and then injects each with Medical Slow to speed their healing. After the injured folks are out, Martha approaches Saro about her panic response. Some impromptu counseling follows, and Martha practices her relaxation exercises under Saro’s watchful eye.

-----​ 
The evening passes quietly, if not completely restfully for the uninjured members of the crew.

-----​ 
The next day is fairly quiet for the crew. Some press types show up to interview the crew about the incident, but are politely turned away by a couple of SPA security troopers on temporary loan from Lt. Wuajel. Vargas arranges for the speculative cargo to be offloaded and sent to the storage warehouse under his and Ian's watchful (and armed) eyes.

-----​ 
Around midday, Vargas takes a call from Lt. Wuajel. "Good day, Mr. Vargas. My superiors have cleared you and your crewmates of any blame for yesterday’s fight in the Stork & Sons yard. So, you are free to leave the system if you like. For the duration of your stay, please try to refrain from any other incidents."

-----​ 
Around 1500 hours, one of the security troopers brings in a cream colored, _paper_ envelope (real paper is extremely expensive) addressed to Lt. Commander Kevon Holland in an elegantly flowing hand and gives it to Ian. The envelope smells very faintly of a flowery perfume. Ian regards the envelope interestedly, but saves the opening for Kevon.

-----​ 
That evening, Kevon, Swann, Aidan, and Vasilii awake quiet groggy and sore, but certainly better off than they were before. The Medical Slow drug has had a significantly beneficial effect for all though not everyone is fully healed yet.

-----​
When Kevon emerges from his stateroom and goes to the lounge for a belated dinner, Ian, with most of the crew present, hands Kevon the envelope with a bemused and curious look on his scarred face. A little puzzled, Kevon opens the envelope before Vasilii can decide whether or not to shout, "No don’t open it! It’ll have Alief Hemorrhagic Virus spores!"

Inside, there is a single sheet of lightly perfumed paper that reads:

Dear Kevon,


I’m very sorry that you and your crew sold the cube to us. I would have liked working with you and your crew. The Marquis of Souris is very particular about those he has on retainer, and other candidates have failed lesser tests of trust. I do hope that our paths will cross again so that we may have dinner, but I and the Klenbrooke need to be on our way to deliver this cube to its proper recipient.


Sincerely,
Holly


A slight frown crosses the pilot’s features for a moment. "Bugger," he mutters, and he wads up the letter and envelope and tosses them into the waste before storming off to his temporary cabin.

As he walks back, still trying to shake the after-effects of the slow drug, Kevon curses himself inwardly for failing to see the warning signs of a test. "Father will have my ass if he hears of this," the lieutenant commander thinks, knowing full well that the two marquis will talk — resulting in the likely termination of their contract with their current patron.

A loss of sponsorship. A loss of Noble patronage. Because Kevon allowed himself to be swayed by the "common" concerns of maintenance and repair. No, he should have seen this coming. This was a failure on the grand scale.

"Serves me right, I suppose — thinking with my dick," he growls as he locks the cabin door behind him. Things will have to change if he wishes to fulfill his goal of meeting and surpassing his father’s rank.

-----​ 
Checking through the communications log, Kevon notes a message from the sector Bureau of Naval Education. "Hmm, I wonder what BUNED wants with me?" he ponders as he opens the message.

ROUTINE FLASH TRAFFIC
IMPERIAL COURIER XBOAT 151N64CX93AF
166–993 1443LST

TO: LCDR HOLLAND, KEVON, IMPERIAL NAVY RESERVE
FROM: BUREAU OF NAVAL EDUCATION, 17TH SECTOR FLEET
SUBJECT: NAVAL ARCHITECT CERTIFICATION


AS PER ATTACHMENT (1), LCDR KEVON FREDERICH HOLLAND, IMPERIAL NAVY RESERVE IS HEREBY CERTIFIED AS A CLASS I NAVAL ARCHITECT, WITH ALL RIGHTS, RESPONSIBILITIES, AND PRIVILEGES PERTAINING THERETO.
[*]LCDR HOLLAND IS GRANTED IMPERIAL LICENSE TO DESIGN SMALL CRAFT AND STARSHIPS OF 400 TONS OR LESS. THIS LICENSE IS VALID FOR THE LENGTH OF LCDR HOLLAND’S SERVICE, INCLUDING ACTIVE DUTY, RESERVE, OR RETIRED STATUS.
[*]SHOULD LCDR HOLLAND OTHERWISE HONORABLY DETATCH FROM THE IMPERIAL ARMED FORCES OR MERCHANT MARINE; THE LICENSE WILL BE RENEWABLE AS PER IMPERIAL BUREAUCRATIC CODE CXIX, SECTION D.

SIGNED,
ANTONIUS R. E. INGERSOLL
COMMODORE, IMPERIAL NAVY
CHIEF OF EDUCATION, 17TH SECTOR FLEET

"Small consolation," Kevon mumbles.

-----​ 
So ends another Tale of the _Bray Keaven_


----------



## Pyske

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> I’m very sorry that you and your crew sold the cube to us. I would have liked working with you and your crew. The Marquis of Souris is very particular about those he has on retainer, and other candidates have failed lesser tests of trust. I do hope that our paths will cross again so that we may have dinner, but I and the Klenbrooke need to be on our way to deliver this cube to its proper recipient.




Ouch.  Nicely done, Ron.  One of those losses that feels like it was fair to the PCs, and not just the luck of the dice.  Very well run.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> Ouch. Nicely done, Ron. One of those losses that feels like it was fair to the PCs, and not just the luck of the dice. Very well run.




Yeah, we made our bed and didn't even get to sleep in it. That's what we get for following a Noble git.


----------



## vutpakdi

Pyske said:
			
		

> Ouch.  Nicely done, Ron.  One of those losses that feels like it was fair to the PCs, and not just the luck of the dice.  Very well run.




Thank you!  I personally would have preferred that they *not* have taken Holly up on her offer (since that would have given me a hook for later adventures), and you can't say that didn't give them a chance to back out.

That's okay:  the crew managed to get themselves into some interesting adventures in the next tale anyway...

Ron


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Prologue*​


*Date: 175-993 to 202-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, inside the Stork & Sons repair yards, and on Fonnein Orbital*

Over the course of the month it takes to complete the repair, refit, and upgrade of the_ Bray Keaven_, the crew of the far trader and Aidan generally split up to pursue individual interests, though most end up helping with the repair in one way or another at some point. The month passes remarkably smoothly, though by the end of the month some of the crew feels rather discomforted that things are so quiet, based on the events since they arrived at Sentry from Alief.

-----​ 
Martha spends most of her waking moments assisting Stork & Sons Shipyards with the repairs to the _Bray Keaven_. Her spirits increase with every success, every repair, and by the time the repairs are complete, Martha is quite happy and at peace.

During the evenings, she splits her time two ways: five nights a week, she meditates for a bit, then continue her studies on EM techniques, learning more about communications and sensors in a self-study course preparing to apply for certification as an EM Specialist within the next half year. Two nights a week, though, she treats herself to nights out, dancing and clubbing, or just enjoying the local TAS Hostel and the benefits of her TAS membership.

-----​ 
During the time that Vargas is in port, he goes down to a free clinic run by a Vargr named Oengue where he learns some additional medical skills doing volunteer work. Since this clinic deals with the poor, many Vargr come for treatment. His knowledge of Vargr language and customs, and his easy–going nature, are of great help. He seems to be especially good with the children. He often brings Rusti, his Beaker monkey, along and the clients are entertained by the antics of the small primate. He discusses the techniques learned with Saro to get the professional opinion of his budding skills and ways to further improve them.

During his time at the clinic, he develops a friendship with Oengue's husband, a very large Vargr named Turrgaes, who is a former law enforcement officer.

He also spends time assisting in the repairs of shipboard equipment since he seems to have a knack for equipment repair and maintenance.

In addition, he spends time teaching Rusti some new tricks.

Learning from the last episode, Vargas looks to purchase some less-conspicuous armor -- a flak jacket tailored to look like street wear but able to conceal his auto pistol. He also purchases some replacement clothing for that which is worn out. During this rest, he also purchases additional ammunition for both his auto pistol and shotgun.

-----​ 
Swann rents a luxury hotel room for the time the _Bray Keaven_ is in port. He also buys an inertial locator.

During the day he helps with repairs to the ship. During the evening Swann visits the starport’s "gentlemen's clubs" and stripper bars. He is looking to start a personal, intimate relationship away from work with one of the human women who work there, but only if he can find an attractive redhead. At a club called The Landing Strip, he does meet a redheaded dancer named Maureen who is a bit of a firebrand, but who is certainly amenable to some attention from Swann. He spends an additional Cr1,400 during the month, taking Maureen out to dinner and buying her clothing, flowers, and small gifts.

Swann also spends some time while in port trying to establish some underworld contacts. He makes a couple of contacts with some of the shadier fellows in port — someone that amounts to a fence and a fairly shady far trader captain.

While the ship is being repaired, Swann also will search for any isolated nooks and crannies that could be used to hide small packages from routine searches. He finds several — about five, mostly in engineering — which may work.

-----​ 
Ian rents a decent hotel room/apartment for the duration of the repairs to the _Bray Keaven_. He spends some time at the ship helping in any way he can with repairs while overseeing security, dropping by daily.

He hits the bars in the evenings for the first week or so "looking for love in all the wrong places," as the old songs go. After a week of trying, Ian is drinking one night when he cushions the landing of someone thrown out of a fight that just erupted. After disentangling herself from Ian — and his former bar stool — the body turns out to be a rather plain, elfin woman with striking blue eyes and short–cropped hair who thanks Ian and then charges back into the fray. Ian feels compelled to go to her aid when the odds shift from four to three to three to one after her compatriots fall. After a rather enjoyable melee (for an ex–Marine), Ian and the elfin woman end up nursing bruises and beers together.

The woman’s name is Darby, and she is an astrogator on the _Shareel’s Venture_. One thing leads to another, and Ian and Darby see a fair amount of each other over the next couple of weeks before the _Shareel’s Venture_ finishes its annual maintenance and pulls out for Liar’s Oath. Darby is a bit of a wild and fun one who can actually come close to drinking Ian under the table.

Ian also tries to make some decent connections in this area for future possibilities. He does make connections with some ex–Marines in the SPA security detachment as well as a couple of suppliers, one of which helps him find a "lightly" used heavy body pistol to purchase along with 100 rounds of ammunition.

Also during this time he attempts to gain a useful ship’s skill — gunnery — so he will spend less time setting in the ship’s lounge feeling useless. He finds a training facility that has a simulator that will help with this endeavor.

Ian also picks up a pair of binoculars.

-----​ 
Considering he hasn’t been paid yet — he’s been part of the crew less than a month — Kevon is forced to cash in his high passage ticket to cover expenses until his paychecks catch up. During the month in port, he is paid Cr6, 000 for his first month as the _Bray Keaven’_s pilot.

He helps out as much as he can around the ship, focusing mainly on repairing the communications and sensors, and his cabin.

Kevon’s extra-curricular activities include looking into the purchase of a computer with Nav–CAD software, then advertising his services as a starship designer. Finding a computer with Nav–CAD software on it isn't too hard, but it is a little expensive on Fonnein Orbital.

On the bright side, once Kevon has his system, he is able to fairly easily find some contract/minor design work (mostly refits, upgrades, and modifications for existing ships), particularly with help from the Storks and the Tukera Lines manager. The work nets him Cr3,000 for the month.

-----​ 
During the month of downtime Saro purchases 19 TL–12 first–aid kits. Each contains one dose each of Medical Slow Drug and broad–spectrum anti–toxin. He also replenishes his field medical kit and buys some supplies to keep it stocked, and restocks the supplies for the ship’s make–shift medical station.

Saro hands out a first–aid kit to each crew member and gives a quick lesson in how to use it if they don't already know how; puts six of them in the ship’s locker for emergency use; and the rest he’ll keep in the med station.

-----​ 
069–526 (Fonnein) is Vasilii’s home system, although he's from the Sternmetal mining operation on the Estorr rockball rather than the water world they’re orbiting. He has bad memories of the place, and has tried to avoid it. So he mostly stays on ship during the month, conducting business by comm and email. He isn’t silly about it, but he won’t wander or go planetside without a reason. So for once, Saro gets his way and Vasilii stays put to recover from injures.

Whilst aboard, he helps out with repairs as best he can — mostly answering the comm. He does his best to lower any prices which are negotiable, and make them negotiable when they aren’t. He keeps an eye on the ship’s finances.

After a few chats around the galley table, and with plenty of time to think, he ditches the whole conspiracy theory about the cubes. Perceptive crewmembers note some embarrassment on his part during the discussions.

Vasilii also spends some time studying his merchant skills. Later, he starts looking at the freight/passenger situation and assessing the possibilities for speculative trade. He occasionally lingers a while when his net explorations touch on Estorr, or comm directories that would lead to old friends, but he doesn’t follow up on them.

At some point, Vasilii talks to whichever combat-oriented crewmembers are handy and asks their advice about gear. After the last few weeks, he’s coming to appreciate the importance of armor — both wearing it and penetrating it. He’s not a weapons expert, not competent with heavier armor like ballistic cloth, and not licensed for military arms. But he may as well do what he can.

After a while, he does some researching into getting the following:


A semi–automatic rifle with mags, scope and normal ammo
A pump–action shotgun with mags, buckshot and tranq fletchettes, and an ammo bandoleer
"Diplo" armor (light ballistic cloth worn under clothes)
A "presentable" flak vest disguised as clothing in the Vilani style
Vasilii ends up buying:


An Inkuulikan Duslaashish LIC "Woodsman" 7mm semi-automatic rifle (includes robust scope), two spare 15–shot magazines, and two boxes of 50 rounds ammo.
A flak vest which looks like the Vilani equivalent of a Barbour waxed canvas field jacket.
A set of diplo armor.
A belt clip ammo pouch.
With a couple of weeks behind them, and no revenue stream, he’ll start wondering what the _Bray Keaven_ is going to do next.

-----​ 
As the repairs on the _Bray Keaven_ begin to wrap themselves up, Martha notifies anyone that she's not in regular contact with, so that everyone can start wrapping up their vacation plans or whatnot.

Martha also asks Vasilii if he’s managed to locate any speculative cargo worth taking along, or any cargo deals that the _Bray Keaven_ can handle. She will remind him that she has some training in these regards, and offers her skills to assist him in locating cargo as needed.

"Why thank you, Miss Smythe. That’s very good of you, after working so hard for the last month. I’d be delighted to have your help. I thought the most promising speculative exports might be mid-tech marine equipment, or chemicals. Fish just aren’t worth enough to make more by selling them than hauling them, unless there’s space in the hold.

"Now, what I was thinking was . . . If you . . . Do you think you could look into low–berth passengers while I check out available cargoes? Is that alright with you?"

-----​ 
Vasilii carefully investigates the local market for the 17 dTons of aluminum, and the Vilani merchant discovers several interested submarine and parts manufacturers on Fonnein. After a series of negotiations, Vasilii and Quijon Ltd. come to an agreement of Cr1,600 per dTon including cargo shuttle delivery to the Quijon plant.

Vasilii’s sale of the four dTons of hand tools to the captain of the Flavin doesn’t go quite as well, but the Vilani merchant manages to turn a handsome profit anyway with a sale price of Cr14,000 per dTon.

Vasilii inquires with the crew if they would like to keep the 3.5 dTons of Marine field rations or free up the space in the cargo bay.

"Hell no! Sell as much as you can. I’m tired of eating that crap," Ian says. "See if you can get us some real food for a change!" Ian’s colorful response pretty much summarizes the entire crew’s feelings on the subject.

So Vasilii looks into the local market for Marine field rations. There does appear to be some market among the far traders who call upon Fonnein Orbital for emergency ration food, and Vasilii finds buyers among the local shops and some far traders who will purchase up to three dTons of the rations for Cr14,000 per dTon.

-----​ 
Aidan approaches Vasilii at some time during the stay. "Vasilii, I wonder if I might commission you for a small challenge? It seems I have acquired some old computer parts of questionable worth. They don’t seem worth keeping. Could you perhaps test the market for me? Naturally, I’d insist that you take a 20 percent commission on the proceeds of the sale."

"Why certainly, Mr. Silver. It would be my pleasure."

While the parts would be junk if sold on Sentry, on Fonnein they actually fetch a decent (to Vasilii’s eyes) price of Cr15,000 a dTon for all three dTons.

-----​ 
Aidan spends his down time catching up on Galactic Law fluctuations — there’s just never enough time to read everything. In the evenings he will explore the local Noble social scene, making social and other contacts, as well as polishing his dancing. For the edification of the Nobles, he attempts to bring Swann along at times.

For occasional amusement, Aidan does some "computer work" purely for the fun of the information gathering, and working strenuously to not get caught.

In addition, he writes to his dear friend Lady Catherine to inform her of the recent events:

My dearest Lady Catherine,

I trust you and your son, Master Nathan, are quite well. It has been an interesting fortnight. Ending with a small brawl in which I was able to use my sword a bit. Quite ripping to be sword fighting side by side with the pilot, a young navy man named Kevon.


Indeed, there’s a rather fascinating set of characters that I have fallen in with. There’s Swann, quite the rough–and–ready type, quite handy in a fight. I’m also looking forward to sitting down with him and talking computers. It has been a while since I was able to discuss technical matters with someone who could understand them.


Vasilii, the merchant, is rather full of theories. I think I must appear to him as quite the man of mystery from the suspicious looks he sends my way. On the other hand, he did manage to turn handsome profit on some old parts I had purchased.

Vargas is a former scout. It’s always fascinating getting to know those fellows, and I’m sure the story behind the "V" that looks carved on his cheek is quite poetic in a savage sort of way.


The security officer, Ian, seems quite competent, and of course had the sense to fight with a gun in that brawl. Ah well, some of us just lose our common sense in the odd notion of the heroic.


Dr. Saro Talbek is also good to have aboard. He patched me up (nothing to worry about my dear, merely a flesh wound) after the fight. He’s rather strict with his patients in a sort of old school way that is quietly humorous.

Oh yes, and the engineer is a dear shy young lady you’d quite like, a Miss Martha Smythe. She certainly knows her machinery, but seems troubled by something with humans. Wouldn’t hurt to have some of my sister Jessica’s more flamboyant attitude rub off on her. Speaking of Jessica, is she still seeing that smuggler? I’ve told her it would get her into trouble with her position in the Navy. Ah well.


I shall write to you again soon my dear.
Aidan Argentii

Over the course of the month, Aidan proves to be a fairly useful hanger–on. He works diligently to file all appropriate papers to get the crew legal entitlements for the rescue and repair works. With the permission of the crew, he polishes up the legal status of the crew and ship, setting up a limited liability corporation that pays salaries to the crew and maintains the profits of the corporation in a trust to appreciate when not needed.

In addition Aidan — again with the permission of the crew — works on the software of the ship (with Swann at his side) to upgrade the internal security and install software to make it easier to monitor and defend the ship remotely.

Aidan offers to pay the LLC Cr1,000 per month for lodging and food while he’s aboard ship. "Naturally, I would prefer to be treated as a member of the crew and am happy to help in any way. In addition to my computer and legal skills, I can also handle ship gunnery in an acceptable fashion."


-----​ 
Vasilii rolls his eyes when he hears about this. People just don’t even begin to appreciate what operating a starship costs. Aidan will cost them about Cr750 in life support for every week in space.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter I*​ 
*Date: 202-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, inside the Stork & Sons repair yards, on Fonnein Orbital*


After the repairs, refit, and upgrades are complete, the crew of the _Bray Keaven_ meets for breakfast and to decide what to do next. The ship needs to vacate the Stork & Sons yard today and move to a regular berth. The _Bray Keaven_ should be checking in at Sentry for any messages about Bromley-bound cargo by the 270th day of the year, but that's a good two months away. The subject of Aidan staying onboard also is discussed.



-----​ 


Ian walks into the lounge with a spring in his step and a big grin plastered on his face. He is sporting a clean–shaven face, fresh haircut, and cleaned and pressed ship’s clothes. He stops by the drink dispenser and loads up on a big mug of Kevon’s lip–curling morning brew, then kicks back in a seat and glances at the rest of the crew in turn.

"Good morning, guys. Guess R&R is over, time to get back to work, eh?" he says as he slurps from his mug.



-----​ 


Vasilii begins to outline their options. Fonnein mainly exports frozen types of marine life (for food), and raw chemical solvents and catalysts, though there is a small and growing trade in live marine life (for pets and specialty dishes) and Fonnein Gray Crystals to the gourmet market.

Vasilii broaches the subject of Sentry and crew’s salvage–right claim on the Oser. He’s not pushing for it, just raising it. If the group goes for that, he’ll start serious work on freight, passengers and speculative cargo for Sentry.

If they want to go elsewhere in jump range, he’ll probably be comparing Kerin’s Tyr to Adukgin. Alief is red-zoned for present purposes; Miip is too poor to bother with.



-----​ 

Ian doesn’t much care where he goes next. He’s just happy to have a place to sleep and people to work with that don’t rub him the wrong way. "Yeah," he thinks, "Civilian life was pretty damn crappy ’til I got hooked up with this bunch."


-----​ 


Swann listens to Vasilii as he prepares himself a nice breakfast of scrambled ziga eggs, fried slices of shalap, toasted puur, pancakes covered in kamishgiirmu lar and some cinnamon khaakhi.

Vasilii eyes all the bags from the fancy deli and has a thought. "Dr. Talbek. I know you’re something of the gourmet. I was just thinking that we might celebrate our windfall in the matter of those wretched cubes by getting some high passenger grade supplies aboard. What do you think? Would you like to pick something out, and put it on the ship’s tab? Does everybody like the idea?"

Everyone voices approval.


-----​ 
Getting back to the business at hand, Swann says, "I think we should pursue a salvage claim on the Oser, but I think it can wait until we have to be back at Sentry in two months. We should try to make some more money and visit some other systems before going back. The Oser will still be there when we get back."

"I can agree with that," Martha says, between sips of crimson Bitterstouts.

"As far as our next destination," Swann continues, "I think Kerin’s Tyr might be our best choice for now. I don’t know how Martha might feel about going to Adukgin; that might uncover some unpleasant feelings she might not want to deal with right now."

Martha looks a little nervous. "I’d rather not go to Adukgin, but I won’t rule it out if there’s a good profit there for us. I mean, one of you guys can stick close, in case they try to pop in and take me or something, right? Do you want me to compare the two as possibilities?"

Vargas gently pats Martha's hand, looks softly into her eyes, and says, "Martha, I personally guarantee that if any of those goons attempts to annoy you in any way, shape, or form, they will rue the day they were born."

Vargas then rubs the scar on his cheek; his expression changes to a steely stare and he states flatly, "No one hurts one of my friends and escapes unscathed. This, Martha, I promise you."

"Although some merchant crewmen I met the other night were telling me about this great club at the Adukgin starport named Two Minnies," Swann said, smiling at Martha and giving her a playful wink. "I wouldn’t mind paying a visit, if we ever do go there."

Martha laughs nervously at Swann’s jest, then quickly changes the subject. "Vasilii, you were asking about Mr. Silver. Personally, I don’t really like him, despite everything’s he’s done since his auspicious beginnings with us. If he pays his way, I think he knows enough now to be a good passenger and not screw with our security protocols again. But that’s about as far as I trust him, for now, anyway."


-----​ 

When asked, Vasilii explains that he evaluates Aidan on three fronts: trouble/favors exchanged, trust, and usefulness. He thinks they’re about even for trouble/favors — Aidan foregoing his interest in the cubes bought forgiveness for being a nuisance in the Oser affair, and flashing his warrant after the Sare No. 2 gunfight was repaid by Vasilii getting him a good price on the electronics.

As for trust, he was in a hole during the Oser business but clawed back level with the warrant. Thus does a Vilani Merchant keep score.

As for usefulness, Aidan does seem to be_ very_ handy with computers, and he has an insight into the ways of less respectable Nobles that could be useful.

So Vasilii would accept him aboard, if the terms were right.


-----​ 

Swann doesn’t have a problem with Aidan staying with the ship. "I’m not sure what crew position he would fill, or even if he would want or need a salary, but he would be handy to have around, especially if we have any more dealings with Nobles.

"Speaking of salaries, I think it would be nice if we all drew a small salary, just enough to cover our living expenses. Say Cr1,500 a month."

"As a regular thing, you mean? Well, that’s certainly all right with me. So long as all the partners make the same arrangement. Do any of the business partners object to a regular disbursement from partnership funds to the owners?" Vasilii raises an eyebrow to Vargas, Martha, Ian and Saro.

There are no objections.


-----​ 

Returning to the Aidan Question, Vargas says, "Judging from the problems we have had in the past, I think it would be an excellent idea to retain Aidan aboard for the time being. However, I do urge extreme caution with him. While he did give valuable assistance to us in need, he has the capability of being a loose cannon. However, in the case of a vote, I would keep him aboard but under close watch for the time being."


-----​ 

"If he’s very useful, we should hire him," Vasilii says. "If he’s slightly useful, we should give him formal working passage as a trainee. If he isn’t useful, he can buy middle passage and leave his damn weapons in the locker for a change. If we cut some irregular deal there’s always the potential for trouble with the Spacers’ Guild, and he’s a lawyer.

"I’d hire him as a gunner and systems operator for Cr2,500 a month."


-----​ 

After the initial event — the hijacking — Ian has slowly started warming up to the quirky guy. "At least he’s amusing."

Swann smiles and says, "Amusing. That’s a good way to put it. Yes, he is amusing. And he does have his uses. It never hurts to have your own personal lawyer traveling with you. I have no problem with him staying on."

"Heh. Our very own ship’s counsel," Kevon jokes between sips of coffee. "I say he’s welcome."

"It looks like he’s staying," Vasilii says. "Are we going to hire him or offer working passage? I must admit I’d like to see his face if we offered him a contract as an unpaid trainee, but it might be less trouble with the guild to take him on as a gunner and computer consultant."

"Well, hell. I was hoping to fill the needed gunner spot, but if his skill exceeds mine, it would be better for the ship and crew if he was in that position," Ian says with a dejected look on his face. "Sure, we can keep him on as a paid member of the crew for now. Let’s see how it goes for a bit."

Vasilii looks puzzled. "Forgive my ignorance, but don’t we need two gunners to operate our two turrets? They're not in a, um, is ‘battery’ the term? I know Captain Holland is a competent gunner, but he would normally be busy flying the ship in a fight. At least, I presume so. So don’t we need two gunners to be properly operational?"

He looks around the table, hoping somebody will clarify this, and adds, "And then there are those pop–up lasers we’ve just had installed. I’m not sure if they need gunnery skill."

Swann looks at Vasilii with a puzzled expression, as if he were watching garibs fly out of the Vilani Merchant’s ears. "Vasilii, don’t you remember? I’m the ship’s gunner.

"But you bring up a good point. There may be a need for the ship’s security officer to fire the pop-up lasers, if Kevon is busy flying the ship. And it’s not a bad idea to have other people capable of manning a turret if the designated crewmembers are unavailable."

Vasilii gives Rusti a stern look. "Rusti, have you been putting stuff in my Zhou Khollat milk again to addle my brains?"

He turns back to Swann. "Um, I think I’ll just shut up for a bit."

-----​ 
Vargas states, "If the other partners wish to hire him as a crewman, I will not stand in the way. However, I stand by my earlier statement about him being a possible loose cannon and should be watched for the time being."

-----​ 
Saro is fine with hiring Aidan on into whatever position(s) the crew feels is appropriate. He would like to suggest that they make it a provisional employment for a limited time, say three months, and then the crew can reassess at that point whether or not to make it a more permanent position.

-----​ 
"Now, you all figure out a direction and point me there," Kevon says as he rises to leave. "I have some design work to finish before we launch."


-----​ 

With Kevon out of the room, Vasilii again raises the matter of the _Mariella Landing_ reward. "It’s not like Kevon’s job description includes suicidal rescues like that. He was perfectly entitled to refuse. In fact, I think he did refuse until us owners practically mutinied on him. Which, looking back, was probably illegal on our part. So anyway, I think he deserves a split of that million-credit bounty that’s sitting in the ship’s accounts. As a ‘mere’ employee, he hasn’t seen a credit of it."


"Well, it sounds fair. True, he is not one of the ‘regular’ crewmembers, so he probably should get a cut of the reward. What the actual amount should be is up for discussion," Ian says.

Vargas turns to Vasilli and states, "You have a point about Kevon being entitled to some of the reward. I would say that his actions were nothing short of heroic even if they were under duress of a possible mutiny. I agree that a portion of the reward should be given to him. You are keeping the books; I, for one, will trust your judgement on the amount of the share."

Vasilii is delighted to have a new finance puzzle to gnaw at. Some of the crew may fancy they hear the whirring of machinery going into high revs for a moment before he answers.

"Well, I think the most appropriate operating practice is the 50-50 ship/crew split, for which there is ample precedent. The ship, or rather the ship’s accounts, takes 50 percent of the reward as the key enabler. The remainder is split between the sophs. Since most of us are operating partners in the ship, paying the ship’s accounts is an indirect way of paying ourselves. So we’ve had our shares. But for Kevon, I would suggest one-sixth of one-half. That is to say, about Cr83,334."

Swann whistles. "Nice bonus. Some people could retire on that. But that should keep him happy for a while," he says, breaking into a smile.

After some discussion, they agree to give Kevon a full share of the bounty. 


-----​ 

Vasilii starts passing out a detailed analysis of passenger and cargo movement through Fonnein. The report shows there is enough standard cargo around to get a full hold to all destinations. Profitability runs Sentry, Kerin’s Tyr, or Adukgin in descending order. He has a feeling that they wouldn’t _leave_ Adukgin with a full hold.

As for speculative goods, he suggests:

Take all the chemical catalysts we can get
Take chemical solvents ahead of normal cargo
Spices are bad news for Kerin’s Tyr (an agricultural world). Otherwise they look about level with freight but riskier, so there’s no need for them with a full hold
Ignore the marine life
He includes a report with his detailed market analysis that covers global conditions on Fonnein, Sentry, Kerin’s Tyr and Adukgin, taking into account such factors as population, tech level, and trade classifications as well as expected availability of priority, hazardous, security, major, minor, and incidental freight cargoes and low passengers.


-----​ 

Sitting at the breakfast table, after delivering his report, Vasilii says, "Of course, that’s just the speculative cargo that has been placed on the merchant exchange for general sale. If we settle on a specific destination, Miss Smythe and I can _try_ to rustle up some goods chosen for that particular destination. But to do that we have to start offering money, so we need to know where we’re going."

Martha nods. "That’s where we’ll probably find our real profit on this venture."

"For example," Vasilii continues, "if we were going to Kerin’s Tyr, and any of the chemical concerns here make insecticides, they might be quite cheap here but fetch a very decent price at Kerin’s Tyr. If we knew we were going there we could seek some out, rather than just checking the public market. There’d be a good _percentage_ on inorganic fertilizer too, but that stuff isn’t worth so much per ton. Mid-tech toys should do all right in the richer states, too, if we get some at a reasonable price here, as should well-chosen info-disks.

"Anyhow, we’ll look into that when we have a decision."

Martha replies, "Kerin’s Tyr sounds interesting. Perhaps we should check for some cargo on spec that might be ideal for there, and see if it will work out profitably?"


-----​ 

Swann looks over Vasilii’s very detailed market analysis. "We have to get this guy a woman," he thinks, a brief smile crossing his lips. "He spent WAY too much time on this stuff."

Vasilii wonders what Swann is thinking, as his eyes focus away from the market report.

Swann rubs a hand across his face, and looks at Vasilii. "This is very — thorough. You’ve done a very good job, giving us lots of options.

"It would be more profitable making a run back to Sentry, but I suspect that would be true from any system in the cluster. Sentry’s the biggest market, and has the highest population and tech level. Everything flows to it."

"Always, Mr. Hellinic. Any purely commercial trader is going to do pairs of there-and-back trips between Sentry and any other system, with the second system chosen to suit the market on the day. Those are the facts of interstellar trading life."

"But there are other markets out there," Swann says. "I say we go to Kerin’s Tyr first. Those farmers and ranchers _need_ the wonderful products of the Third Emperium that we can bring them. And it’s one of the gateways into the cluster, so there are probably plenty of cargoes there waiting to be carried to Sentry."


-----​ 

Vasilii gets distracted by the Beaker monkey at this point, and somehow neglects to answer that. Vasilii feeds Rusti a few Marine–issue breakfast biscuits (something had to happen with the last 0.5 dTon) then refocuses on the conversation.


-----​ 

"As to the next destination, we may have a chance of salvage with the Oser, but I agree with the position that it can wait," Vargas says. "I agree with Martha that Kerin’s Tyr sounds good for some profit."

-----​ 

Blinking a bit, Vasilii says, "Right. Kerin’s Tyr. I’ll work with Miss Smythe on cargo for that particular destination."

-----​ 

Saro is glad to see that Vasilii is getting back to his old self and throwing himself into the work of running the merch side of the ship’s affairs.

Vasilii is relieved to see that Saro isn’t frowning at him anymore.

-----​ 
After the meeting, Vasilii collaborates with Martha on working manufacturers and middlemen to see if they can get the following at reasonable prices:

Insecticides
TL–7 toys that can used at TL–5 or TL–6
info–disks to sell into the balkanized planet’s three higher–tech states
-----​ 

Following the meeting Vargas talks to Saro about his limited training at the free clinic. "I really enjoyed the time I spent at the clinic and would like to learn more about emergency medicine. Saro, would you have any objections to continuing my training while we are in jump space. Maybe I would be able to assist as an EMT or the like when we have our next encounter. This last trip had so many injured and so little time. Another set of hands and eyes could make the difference in an emergency."

-----​ 
At some point after the meeting, Swann approaches Ian in private. "Ian, that little firefight we had in the repair bay got me to thinking about that ACR you picked up back on Sentry. If you should have an occasion to actually use it, it could cause you some problems since you don’t have a permit for it. I might be able to help you obtain one. In fact, I might be able to ‘issue’ you one myself. If that’s not a problem for you?

"I met a guy the other night, Eneri Shigulii. He owns an electronics shop in the starport, but he also buys and sells other items for a ‘discrete’ clientele. Your permit is probably going to take some special equipment and materials. I think he can connect us with the right people. Of course, it will be expensive.

"What do you think? Should we go talk to Eneri?"

"Hmm, good point," Ian says. "Yes, let’s see what we can do. Thanks."

Swann says, "OK. Let's go see him after we move the ship to a regular berth."

Swann studies Ian’s Class 4 weapon permit to see what would be needed to attempt a forgery of another permit — special paper, certain type of printer, special fonts, etc. He decides that forging the weapon permit would require getting special paper material which includes a smartchip (which can be read by a computer), a computer/reader to program the smartchip, and a special printer to do the printing.

"Hopefully, we can find someone who can offer us a package deal," Swann thinks.


----------



## Shadowdancer

A couple of things I've noticed in revisiting game events in compiling this story hour.

First, major plot developments often grow out of what were seemingly minor events. The hunt for Ian's weapon permit is a good example. What started out -- at least for the PCs -- as a minor side adventure triggered a chain of events which we are still dealing with in the current game.

Second, things I had my character (Swann) start to persue sometimes were never followed up. Take the search for little nooks and crannies to hide things on the ship. I'm sure at the time I had a good reason for doing this, but I can't remember it now. Oh well.


----------



## Morte

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> After a few chats around the galley table, and with plenty of time to think, he ditches the whole conspiracy theory about the cubes. Perceptive crewmembers note some embarrassment on his part during the discussions.




Is that grinding noise I hear the sound of a new player (me) taking over Vasilii? 

George took over Vargas at this point, too.


----------



## Pyske

Interesting.  How much player turnover do y'all usually wind up with?  Seems like you mostly wait to recruit between chapters, no?  (Kevon, Aidan, Vasilii, Vargas, I believe Martha swapped at some point as well...)


----------



## vutpakdi

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> A couple of things I've noticed in revisiting game events in compiling this story hour.
> 
> First, major plot developments often grow out of what were seemingly minor events. The hunt for Ian's weapon permit is a good example. What started out -- at least for the PCs -- as a minor side adventure triggered a chain of events which we are still dealing with in the current game.




Definitely, especially this long story arc which started with the weapon permit.  In some ways, I think that some of the best plot developments have been out of me being inspired out of something that the characters have done or, in some cases, scrambling to stay ahead of the characters.  Some of my own plot ideas haven't worked out as well as I thought that they might.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Pyske said:
			
		

> Interesting. How much player turnover do y'all usually wind up with? Seems like you mostly wait to recruit between chapters, no? (Kevon, Aidan, Vasilii, Vargas, I believe Martha swapped at some point as well...)




Actually, I believe most of our player swaps have occurred during adventures. The only ones I remember being between adventures were the ones that just happened in the story hour, when Morte took over Vasilii and George took over Vargas.

Aidan was a new player add with a new character, and that took place between adventures. Kevon was a new character added between adventures by a player who was already in the group -- he had taken over playing the captain during the original adventure. We dropped the captain and added Kevon, but kept the same player.

Martha is still being played by the original player, as is Swann. Ian is on his third player, but all the changes occurred during the first adventure; the current player took over the character right when the holiday team on Alief was prepping to go to King George's Land.

Doc Saro, I believe, holds the record for most players. I've lost count, but there have been at least four, and I think one person even played him on two seperate occassions.


----------



## Shadowdancer

vutpakdi said:
			
		

> Definitely, especially this long story arc which started with the weapon permit. In some ways, I think that some of the best plot developments have been out of me being inspired out of something that the characters have done or, in some cases, scrambling to stay ahead of the characters. Some of my own plot ideas haven't worked out as well as I thought that they might.




That's a sign of being a good Ref -- adaptability, and not being afraid to yoink a good idea, no matter what the source is.


----------



## R_Kane

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Doc Saro, I believe, holds the record for most players. I've lost count, but there have been at least four, and I think one person even played him on two seperate occassions.




That'd be me...I created the Doc and played him at the start.  When it looked like I was on the verge of heading over to a certain infamous sandy part of the world, I put Saro up for adoption, so to speak, just in case I had to make a sudden departure.

Luckily, I ended up not having to go on that governmentally funded vacation in the sandbox and was able to once again take up the role of Saro when it became open again.  I fairly recently relinquished the role again because I had other issues cropping up in RL and was becoming burned out.

I still follow the game and love reading these collected Story Hour chapters.  Hopefully I'll be able to rejoin the game in some role in the future.


----------



## vutpakdi

Pyske said:
			
		

> Interesting.  How much player turnover do y'all usually wind up with?  Seems like you mostly wait to recruit between chapters, no?  (Kevon, Aidan, Vasilii, Vargas, I believe Martha swapped at some point as well...)




Well, it depends.  
Vasilii and Saro have switched out players particularly often (both 4 times I think, though Saro has had the same player twice).  
One person had Marcus before Davy took him over (and eventually moved Marcus offstage so that he could roll up Kevon).
Vargas has had 2 players.  
Ian has had 3 players.  
Martha was an NPC/the original GM's "character" before Flynn took him over.
Swann, Aidan, and Darishun are still with their original players (Okay, I'm still hoping that Darishun will return at some point    ).

Ron


----------



## Hawkshere

Heads up!    

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=108196


----------



## Shadowdancer

First, there are a few minor addendums to the last chapter. In compiling this week's chapter, I found a few posts that rightly should have gone last time.

One is a slightly humorous exchange between Vasilii and Swann during the discussion of possibly hiring Aidan to be one of the ship's gunners. This resulted from Vasilii having a new player.

Another involves Vargas (who also has a new player) trying to comfort Martha's fears about going to Adukgin. This is important because it provides foreshadowing of some upcoming actions by Vargas.

The rest is some minor additions to the discussions of keeping Aidan around and paying Kevon a bonus.

You might want to reread the previous chapter before moving on to the new one.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter II*​

*Date: 202-993*
*Location: Fonnein Orbital*

After the breakfast meeting, the crew split up to pursue various interests.

Vasilii pursues cargo. He finds that there are 15 dTons of chemical catalysts available, and he negotiates a disappointing price of Cr16,000 a dTon (delivered) bulk or Cr17,000 a dTon in barrels. The Munson Cooperative salesman comments that a number of far traders have purchased their solvents recently which has driven up the cost. He does offer a Cr75 dTon discount if the _Bray Keaven_ picks up the catalysts on planet.

Vasilii thinks he can probably make a decent percentage on the catalysts, comfortably better _per dTon_ than freight. He’s inclined to take them in barrels, since that will be easier to split on Kerin’s Tyr (which is balkanized). Also, they won’t have to worry about delivering the chemicals to one spaceport for the buyer and returning leased or rented shipping containers to another spaceport. And he may be able to sell the barrels.

He agrees to buy all of that, in barrels, for collection from the spaceport, and he’ll get right back to confirm arrangements after talking to the flight crew.

The Munson Cooperative also has 20 dTons of chemical solvents for sale. Again, the salesman unapologetically explains that local supplies have been recently snapped up, so the price has been driven up. After some hard negotiating, Vasilii manages a mediocre showing of Cr18,000 a dTon bulk or Cr19,000 a dTon in barrels (delivered price). Again, the Cr75 dTon discount applies if the _Bray Keaven_ enters the gravity well to pick up the solvents.

Vasilii notes these, and figures he could turn a profit, but they’re complicated and not that much better than freight. He leaves them in reserve.

Rather disheartened, Vasilii checks into the so–called "Fonnein Gray Crystals," which turn out to be a rather tasty form of sea salt. The FGC, Ltd., saleswoman seems to be very excited that Vasilii is possibly interested in purchasing some of the salt, and Vasilii manages to negotiate a very good price: Cr2,200 a dTon, delivered. Her company appears to be much smaller and, as a result, the discount for picking up the salt is Cr100 dTon. The salt comes pre-packaged in boxes containing 0.5-kg bags. She also gives Vasilii three bags as samples.

Vasilii had excluded the notion of shipping spices to Kerin’s Tyr, but this is a _very_ good price. Even at the 20 percent or so discount he might face on an agricultural world, he ought to be able to double that. So it’s better than priority freight. He asks the woman how much is available for quick purchase, and whether they can pick the goods up from the spaceport planetside.

He keeps two bags for sales purposes and passes one to Saro for his delectation.

Buoyed by the salt negotiations, Vasilii pushes a little harder and finds a couple of far traders selling other items including six dTons of leather at Cr7,000 a dTon and one dTon of serial action and romance vid-disks at Cr45,000.

Vasilii is all over the vid-disks and decides to buy them at once.

After a few moments, he also decides to buy the leather. Whilst taking leather to an ag world seems counter–intuitive — one usually buys the stuff there — his professional experience is that leather sells well enough provided you’re selling _foreign_ leather.

-----​ 
Martha attempts to locate low passengers, which isn’t too hard to do. She finds 12 people waiting passage. Most are individual passengers, but there are two couples and one family — mom, dad, and two small children. The family would also like to ship one dTon of items.

She checks with Vasilii to see if there’s room and profit in taking the family’s stuff.

Vasilii says, "It might suit us to sell them a dTon of freight space or it might not. I need to hear back from the lady with the salt about how much she’s got, and finalize which of the bulk freight lots need special containers. I should be able to tell you pretty soon. But the odds are we will have a space left over."

However, once he makes an actual load–out list, Vasilii realizes there is no spare room in the cargo hold. He tells Martha, "Miss Smythe, it transpires that we can exactly fill our holds without the cargo your frozen family want to take, and we’d lose three dTons of freight to accommodate them. So we’d best take the other lopax on offer."

He pauses for a moment. "Although we could stack it in our spare cabin. That would be fine, if we _definitely_ aren’t taking any warm passengers. I’ll leave it to you to decide on that, since passengers are your side of the equation. But the holds are booked."

Martha decides to leave the family until last and start contacting individuals until the four low berths are completely booked. They won’t take any warm passengers, and will only take the family as a last resort, placing their dTon of freight in the empty cabin if necessary.

-----​ 
Saro and Aidan go off to arrange luxury rations/life support supplies for the ship. The selection isn’t great, but given the size of the port, they’re pretty good. Aidan and Saro are particularly pleased by the selection of seafood, though the selection of cheese is almost nonexistent: whatever Aidan tried was certainly a cheese appearing substance, but it was certainly not cheese.

"Well Saro, that was an interesting substance. But I’m not sure I could find an appropriate wine to wash the taste out of my mouth."

Saro makes a face as his tastes the almost-yet-not-quite-entirely-unlike cheese substance. "Ugh. Certainly no wine would do the job. A few industrial cleansers come to mind."

-----​ 
Kevon, Vargas, Swann, and Ian stay onboard the ship, take care of reloading remaining cargo (0.5 dTons of Marine rations, the nine missiles), and take the ship to its new (regular) berth, No. 113. The move of the ship proceeds entirely without incident, much to everyone’s surprise.

From the inside, Berth No. 113 looks identical to the berth the _Bray Keaven_ occupied when the far trader first arrived at Fonnein Orbital except for the interesting looking burn marks which cover two–thirds of the berth floor. The berth is fully enclosed and pressurized.

Before and after the move, Vargas runs diagnostics and checks on the engineering equipment to ensure that no problems were overlooked in the maintenance and repairs.

-----​ 
After the ship arrives at the new berth, Swann and Ian head off to see about getting a forged permit for Ian’s ACR. Eneri looks a little warily at Ian, but given Swann’s assurances, he appears to be willing to give Ian a chance. Eneri doesn’t admit to knowing anyone who would have the necessary equipment and materials, but he does comment that he might be able to remember who has been known to provide such permits he didn’t have to anguish over whether or not he could sell this nifty portable vid-disk player for Cr300.

After Ian buys the vid-disk player, Eneri suddenly remembers that Markul, a gray Vargr who frequents the Drunken Monkey (one of the lower–end bars) has been known to be able to provide permits. Eneri gives Ian a token to give to Markul by way of an introduction.

Looking at the time, Ian and Swann head back to the ship for dinner before deciding whether or not to go visit Markul, who usually doesn’t show up at the Drunken Monkey until 2200 hours, according to Eneri.

-----​ 
At 1900 hours, the crew gathers for dinner in the lounge.


----------



## Altor

*new reader*

I found your story last week and just finished your last post.  MORE,MORE. I'm suffering from withdrawl already. 

I started playing RPG's with D&D in '75, and CT when Mark & GDW first released it.  Ya all are very luck, finding a good group is difficult and priceless. (I'm still looking. ) Hey, enjoy, and keep em coming.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Altor said:
			
		

> I found your story last week and just finished your last post.  MORE,MORE. I'm suffering from withdrawl already.
> 
> I started playing RPG's with D&D in '75, and CT when Mark & GDW first released it. Ya all are very luck, finding a good group is difficult and priceless. (I'm still looking. ) Hey, enjoy, and keep em coming.




Thanks. Glad you are enjoying the SH. I've been extremely busy at work lately, but hope to have a new update in the next day or so.

CT was the first RPG I played after D&D, but we started about a decade after you did. Guess we were just slow.  

Yes, we are lucky to have a constant, regular online game to play. Sometimes it is the only gaming I get to do on a regular basis.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter III*​ 

*Date: 202-993*
*Location: Fonnein Orbital*

As the crew gathers for dinner, Saro greets each member jovially; his demeanor markedly more relaxed than it has been in previous weeks. Going more than three days without being threatened and/or attacked has done wonders for his state of mind.

Saro listens attentively as Vasilii discusses the cargo and passenger possibilities, noting to himself that the Merchant has also returned to a more stable state of mind as he gets back into the detail work he so loves.

At some point during the dinner conversation Saro says, "As much as I needed this break from our normal level of hyperactivity, I have to say that I'm about ready to be moving on again. I'm sure Kerin's Tyr will be an interesting destination. Does anyone know anything about the system?"

Swann says that he will make some inquiries around the starport to see what he can find out about their destination.

-----​
When the subject of the grey Vargr is broached, Vargas says, "Ian and Swann, I have more then a passing knowledge of Vargr culture and language. If you want my help, I will be glad to assist in any way that I can. Just let me know what you would like me to do.”

Swann says, "Vargas, that's a great idea, and a generous offer. We would appreciate your help. If you can come with us and talk to Markul, he might be more willing to help us.”

“Sure, you are welcome to come with us,” Ian says.

"We'll probably go to the Drunken Monkey about 2130 hours, check the place out, then wait for him to show,” Swann adds.

"OK, I will be ready to go,” Vargas says. “I shall certainly do my best to help get the permit for you."

"Yeah, I like the idea of getting there early and scope out the place first," Ian says between a mouthful and a drink. "Great food by the way, Doc! Well done. Thanks."

-----​
Later, as the dinner begins to draw to a close Saro pushes away from the table and pulls his baliset from a nook behind his chair. As everyone continues to shoot the breeze (as opposed to thugs and pirates), he begins to quietly play in the background, concentrating on simple, commonly-known ditties that don't require too much concentration so he can follow the conversation as he plays.

Vasilii catches his eye and nods thanks for the music. “Anything that isn't a Vargr power ballad should be encouraged,” he thinks.

-----​
After a leisurely discussion and dinner, the crew break up to their various evening activities with most hanging out in the lounge area.

-----​
While the others relax, Vasilii finishes lining up his cargoes.

First, he pounces on the vid disks by placing a call to Augustina Kuehn, the captain of the far trader selling the 1 dTon cargo. The old female trader is pleased to get Vasilii's call, though it's clear that she is, occupied, and Vasilii and Augustina arrange a morning exchange at the_ Bray Keaven_'s berth.

Vasilii then calls up Nerrick Jauuughsi, the merchant who has the leathers. Nerrick doesn't seem pleased to hear from Vasilii during his dinner, but he does accept an early afternoon cargo transfer as small bits of some unidentified brown meat dribble down his beard as he talks.

After calling the two merchants, Vasilii leaves a message for the Munson Cooperative indicating that the ship does want to purchase the 15 dTons of catalysts and pick them up. Vasilii also leaves a message with FGC, Ltd., stating that he would like to purchase the 20 dTons of salt that are available and that the ship will pick up the salt.

-----​
Meanwhile, Martha manages to contact three of the individuals who expressed an interest in being low berth passage to Kerin's Tyr and is about to contact the fourth when Vasilii gets a call.

-----​
Having secured his speculative cargoes or least indicating interest, Vasilii is about to connect to the cargo boards to snap up the two minor freight cargoes when he receives a call from Augustina Kuehn who has the vid disks. The old trader seems to be a bit irritated about something, but tries to put on a pleasant face for Vasilii. "Hello, Vasilii. I know that we just talked, but something has come up. If my old creaking memory serves, you mentioned that you're headed for Kerin's Tyr, right?"

"Ummm, yes," Vasilii replies warily.

"Well, an old friend of mine has a proposition for you."

With that comment, Augustina steps away from the vid pickup, and a 40ish man in an old faded Scouts jacket which appears hastily put on steps into view. The man looks considerably angry about something, but calms himself before speaking. "Hey there. Glass Flanagan, damn reactivated Scout. I just got a damn priority reactivation notice for me and old _Brown Bess_ that means I have to jump out tonight for Sentry for some damn fool reactivate Scouts to search for SolSec deep strike teams or some other damn fool nonsense.

"Er, forget that I said that. Anyway, I've got a charter onboard right now who needs to get to Kerin's Tyr by 220-993. Ten tons of cargo and some salesman bound for the Kingdom of Harven on Kerin's Tyr. I don't know if you're accepting warm passengers or not, but I've already talked to the salesman, and the fellow is willing to get his butt frozen as long as you have a medico onboard. He is apparently in a bit of a bind since his beasties were prepped late.

"I picked up the charter on Shanape, and it's a bunch of low-berthed cattle or some other four legged beastie supposedly bio-geneered to handle that weird pollen better. The beasties have been frozen in their low berths since Shanape, so you don't have to worry about cleaning up drek. The low berths will require a power connection, but that's it. No damn servicing.

"Anyway, if you'll help me out of this damn bind, I'd appreciate it. The salesman is willing to pay Cr30,000 for you to jump his butt and the beasties to Kerin's Tyr. What do you say?"

"I could arrange to accommodate 10 displacement tons, I think, Mr. Flanagan,” Vasilii replies. “Does he want to go to Warne highport, or Tersberg spaceport, or somewhere problematic?"

“Yeah, the sales guy is going to Harven, Tersberg or whatever that damn spaceport is called.”

"A one-hour transfer, is, well, you understand if I'm cautious,” Vasilii continues. “But provided he's happy for us to inspect his cargo and paperwork and unload them again with a refund if we get any unpleasant surprises, we'll be fine. And I'm sure he won't object to that if there's nothing to worry about. We'll put him into low berth once we've checked over the cargo.”

“Yeah, I’ve talked to him and he’s OK with an inspection of paperwork and cargo assuming that you don’t want to actually defrost his beasties.”

“He'll be paying up front, I presume? And what's the gentleman's name?"

“Nice try, Merchant. I think that he’d appreciate your attempt. Payment is on _delivery_, of course. He’s paid me to get this far, and I don’t think that he’s fool enough to pay you ahead of time. Ah, sorry, his name in Anil Salian.”

Vasilii laughs. "Well, he can't fault me for trying.”

"Thanks for helping a damn reactivated Scout out. I'll tell Anilthat you'll be expecting him in an hour or so."

“Alright, send him along and we'll look him over. Nice to do businesswith you, Mr. Flanagan. And good luck with your mission."

-----​
"Miss Smythe, hold off on that last low berth. We have a charter, sophplus cargo, soph taking the low berth. The cargo comes with its ownfreezer -- we don't have any power reliability issues do we?"

-----​
Vasilii then gets very busy. He logs into the exchange and accepts the 3 dTon incidental cargo, but notthe 10. He hits the comm to ask whoever he can get that another person be present to receive/inspect the cargo. EspeciallySaro, since it's biological. He begins to prepare a pro-forma charter contract. And he asks any of the other crewmember -- all are much better than Vasilii with computers -- to see what they can rustle up on the Scout, his ship, the cargo, andthe salesman.

-----​
“Vasilii, I’ll see what I can get on that cargo first, then I can come up and help you inspect,” Aidan says.

He then plunges into the local computer net to see what he can find out about the Scout and cargo, tracing back through Shanape, and tosses off a search through legal records on the Merchant, Scout, and so on.

-----​
"Roger that,” Saro responds. “I'll be here in the med station getting my stuff organized, just give me a buzz when you need me to help inspect the goods and I'll be right there."

-----​
Vasilii muses quietly as he works on the charter contract. "Hmm, now if we'd just put Aidan in the low berth when he turned up with cargo . . . ”

-----​
Around 2115, Swann, Ian, and Vargas head out to see if they can meet Markul at the Drunken Monkey.

-----​
In the hour before the cargo delivery, Aidan attempts to research the Scout and his cargo. There are records that he is able to find through his old backdoor into the SPA system. Aidan is able to find that the _Brown__ Bess_ (Flanagan's scout/courier) arrived two days ago from Sentry and came from Liar's Oath and Shanape before that.

Mr. Salian's cargo does seem to have been onboard since Shanape, and appropriate SPA inspection and approval records have been attached.

Aidan also checks for information on Anil Salian, who is listed as hailing from Shanape and is 29 years old. His travel records indicate the same routing -- Shanape-Liar's Oath-Sentry-Fonnein -- onboard the _Brown Bess_, and considerable travel before that. Mr. Salian's employer is listed as Genform, ILC. There do not appear to be any criminal records attached.

Aidan's research on Glass Flanagan confirms that he is a Scout that has just been recalled to active duty and is listed as the captain/operator of the _Brown Bess_, a 35-year-old scout/courier. Flanagan does have a minor criminal history consisting of a number of arrests for fighting in bars and a few citations for reckless disregard of traffic control instructions.

-----​
Vasilii warns the others shortly before the delivery is due. He puts a presentable suit on and decides to grab his revolver, since the cargo is a bit odd and it's always possible Sare No. 2 had friends.

-----​
After hearing the results of Aidan’s search, Vasilii says, "Thanks, Mr. Silver. Do you want to join the welcoming committee?"

“Certainly.”

-----​
Feeling a bit silly about tooling up now that Aidan has checked thepassenger out, the Vilani Merchant gets ready to meet the cow-toting executive. Vasilii is wearing a suit over his now-habitual diplo armor, andcarrying his portacomp/phone, medkit, and the revolver under his jacket.

-----​
Aidan wears his usual light grey suit, with a deep red cravat today, sword at his side, pistol in holster just in case. Naturally, the suit is tailored to cleanly go over the various pieces of hardware.

-----​
Upon receiving word of the impending delivery, Saro replies, "No problem, I'll be right there." He finishes organizing his supplies and equips himself for the meeting/inspection.

Meeting Vasilii and the other members of the meeting committee outside the cargo bay entrance, Saro comments, "You know, usually my low-berth charges are sophonts." He shrugs, "Whatever. Unless these 'beasties' have extremely unusual physiologies they should be no more difficult to tend to.

"In fact, I believe that non-spohont creatures have a slightly less chance of perishing from low-berth sleep. Likely due to their less complex and sensitive mental and neurological matrices.

"I just hope whoever has put them into their sleep chambers knew what they were doing. That would make my job much easier."

-----​
Martha also is present, to make sure that the cargo containers check out and to supervise the connection to ship's power.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter IV*​

*Date: 202-993*
*Location: Fonnein Orbital*

Ian, Swann, and Vargas head out to the Drunken Monkey, one of the seedier bars on Fonnein Orbital. Both Swann and Ian have been to the Drunken Monkey before, and the dark, cramped bar seems to carefully cultivate its dirty and gritty atmosphere.

The trio arrives at the bar at 2130 or so, and easily finds a small round table from where they can observe most of the bar. On the way to the table, Swann spots Vincent Furnier, captain of the _Generation Landslide_, nursing a large mug of something in a corner with one of his tattooed crewman. The bar seems to have its normal crowd of about 30 folks distributed throughout the place in small groups. A formidable-looking waitress eventually comes by to take an order.

While waiting, Swann, Ian, and Vargas catch snippets of the low-voiced conversations around them, but none of them seem to mention anything about a gray Vargr named Markul.

-----​ 
Before the Vargr arrives, Swann heads over to Vincent Furnier's table to talk to him. He buys the captain and his crewman a beer each. He asks them what they know about Kerin's Tyr.

"The KT? Ah, now the KT's port is a decent enough place for the likes of you and me,” Vincent says. “A little too run-down and laid back for the Tukera types that stop there, but just fine for us decent and upstanding folk.

"Not that we get many of ‘em out this far, but the KT is a little wild for those traders used to the boring core routes. But, as long as you watch your back, you'll be fine."

At that remark, Davin, a fairly quiet fellow, mumbles, "Yeah, but watch out for good Samaritans on your approach or departure."

To which Vincent replies, pointing at Swann, "But he's off the mighty _Bray Craven_. I figure that they ought to be able to take care of themselves.

"Watch out for the dirtsuckers on the planet though. Bunch of squabbling yahoos. Good for fleecing, but a damn humorless bunch, especially the religious nuts."

Vincent does give a couple of suggestions for "fun" bars -- Guo's and The Thrust Plate -- and a brothel -- Hina's Delights.

-----​ 
A little before 2200, a gray furred Vargr comes in with an attractive human blonde hanging off one arm, and an attractive (to Vargas's eyes), blonde-furred Vargr off the other. The Vargr, some of his fur tinged with white, is trailed by a large, dark-skinned human who immediately sets off "Bodyguard!" alarms in Swann's and Ian's heads.

The Vargr leads his trio to a large booth in the corner where a quartet of spacers is joking over an impressive array of empty mugs. When the Vargr gets to the table, with the dark-skinned human hulking behind him, the conversation suddenly dies. Ian sees one spacer noticeably blanch, whisper something to his fellows, and then they gather up their mugs and depart for another table without the Vargr saying a word. The formidable waitress promptly appears and takes the Vargr party's order.

-----​ 
Vargas can tell that the Vargr has considerable standing, but can't tell much more than that.

-----​ 
Ian takes a swig from his mug, then wipes his mouth. "Hmm, very impressive." Turning to Vargas, he says, "So, what is the appropriate protocol for intros with this guy? He seems to have a hefty reputation around here."

Swann says, "Maybe we should buy a blonde and give it to him as tribute."

Swann then hands Vargas the token Eneri provided to use as an introduction to the gray Vargr. "Hopefully, that and your Vargr insights will do the trick."

Vargas takes note of the body positioning of the Vargr and the fact that he has a bodyguard, and determines that this Vargr has a considerable charisma. He takes the token and prepares to deal with a very high charisma Vargr.

"Gentlemen, it looks like we are dealing with a Vargr that is at the top of the food chain around here, Remember that Vargr do not consider humans to have any charisma and tend to ignore them.

“However, they are very easily insulted, especially if there is any racial insult delivered. I am going to treat him as we would a high-ranking noble or kingpin of crime. Be careful of what you say and do not look him directly in the eye. Remember, Vargr do not deceive. They can quickly sense a falsehood."

-----​ 
After waiting a considerable time before the formidable waitress comes close enough to signal, Vargas finally manages to ask her about buying Markul a drink. She snorts and replies, "Buy? You walk up to him if you want, sonny boy, but I ain't gettin' involved."

Vargas then decides on the direct approach and respectfully approaches Markul's table.

As they approach the table, Swann says to the others, "If this goes nova, I'll take the bodyguard; Ian, you take the Vargr; Vargas, you cover the ladies."

-----​ 
The hulking dark-skinned human smoothly interposes himself between Vargas and the table, and glares while asking, "Do you have an appointment with Markul? If not, he is busy."

When Vargas shows the bodyguard the token, he furrows his eyebrows while examining the token carefully, and then turns to the side to hand the token to the blonde human female who shows the token to Markul. Markul nods, and the blonde human softly says, "He's got a minute, Negsden."

Vargas quickly introduces himself, Swann, and Ian, observing proper Vargr custom, as he knows it, and indicates that they need his help with some documents.

-----​ 
Swann stands where he can keep a watch on the bodyguard.

-----​ 
Markul makes sort of a growl-laugh which Vargas interprets as pleased amusement, and comments (in Irlitok), "Impressive and unusual for a human."

"Thank you for the audience,” Vargas replies in Irlitok. “I grew up as a human adopted into a Vargr family."

Switching to Galanglic, Markul continues, "But not too surprising for the resourceful and capable crew of _the Bray Keaven_. Ah, yes, I know of you. After all," nodding to Ian, "I believe that you killed my second pack removed nephew in the Stork & Son's Yard."

-----​ 
Ian's left eyebrow rises just a bit, as a calculating look briefly crosses his face. He tries to gauge Markul's emotions/motive. Given his inexperience with Vargr culture, Ian makes his best guess and decides that Markul is probably simply stating an unpleasant fact.

-----​ 
“Oh frell!” Swann thinks. He keeps his face neutral and does not look the Vargr in the eyes. He tries to judge the bodyguard's body language, and is ready to draw a weapon if need be. He spots an ever so slight shift in the bodyguard's posture. The guard's left arm has gone straight down, the knees are slightly flexed, but the right arm remains halfway across the large chest, presumably ready to draw a weapon from underneath his jacket.

-----​ 
Also switching to Galanglic, Vargas says, "I am sincerely sorry for the death of your relative. I only wish it had never happened. However, the past cannot be changed. I sincerely hope that we can erase the past and work together for the improvement of all involved."

-----​ 
Markul takes a moment to carefully regard Swann, Ian, and Vargas individually and then does a deeper growl laugh (which Vargas interprets as irritated, but accepting). "But, that was business, and not personal. If a pup can't run with the pack and take down his own prey, he doesn't belong with the pack. Of course, if it had been personal, things would be different between us."

He pauses, and then regards Ian and Swann again, "Documents? Documents can be difficult and time consuming to procure. What kind of documents?"

Not looking the Vargr directly in the eyes, Ian responds. "Yes it was I who took the life of a Vargr in our berth. It is unfortunate to hear he was a relative of yours. My condolences to you and your family."

Ian briefly nods his head and closes his eyes. Ian is truly regretful upon hearing this news, especially if it is going to cause trouble with this seemingly powerful Vargr.

"But, protecting the _Bray Keaven_ and its crew is my business. As such, I find it necessary to explore new and better methods to accomplish my mission. One such way is the procurement of better hardware including some hardware that many governing bodies would rather we didn't possess. Thus requiring documents to allow possession of said hardware."

Ian quietly clears his throat. "I find myself in need of such documents."

After Ian makes his vague reply about needing documents to procure hardware to protect the _Bray Keaven_ and its crew, Markul growls low and guttural before replying. "You are starting to waste my time. If I wanted to see someone dance, I would have asked Hishana to get up." The last part he says with a nod to the female Vargr on his left.

-----​ 
Swann continues to watch the bodyguard. The bodyguard relaxed ever so slightly when he decided that his employer wasn't too pissed about the nephew, but the growl made him tense up again.

-----​ 
Vargas remains on the side, rather dismayed about the change in tone. He does manage to spot some slight shifting of arm/hand positions among the two ladies: the Vargr on the left of Markul has her left hand under the table and her right hand on Markul. The human on the right of Markul has her right hand under the table and the left hand on Markul.

-----​ 
Finally, Markul growls, "Plainly tell me what you want, or stop wasting my time."

Ian says that he wants a permit for his ACR.

"Weapons permit for an ACR? That's all? I figured that the Heroes of _Marellia Landing_ Rescue would be able to get one through channels. Class 4 Permits can be -- difficult to arrange. Time consuming. Expensive."

At this point, the human female whispers in Markul's ear briefly.

"But, you're a resourceful crew. And, from what I understand, you can take care of yourselves. I have a gift I need to send to my cousin on Warn Highport on Kerin's Tyr. If you could carry the gift to him, I could probably persuade him to arrange a permit for you.

"Don't look so surprised. Your cargomaster and engineer have been asking for cargoes and passengers bound for Kerin's Tyr. Fairly obvious about it, too. I make it a business to know who is going where in case I need to send gifts to my far-flung family.

"Really, just a small thing. A wooden box that will easily fit under your arm. What do you say?"

Ian glances at Swann and Vargas with a questioning look.

-----​ 
From the sidelines, Vargas has watched the proceedings carefully and at what he feels to be the appropriate time speaks. "Markul, you do us great honor offering to trust us with the gift to your cousin. I, for one, would like to accept the request. However, I am part of a team and cannot make this choice alone."

He glances toward Ian and Swann and states, "Gentlemen, we need to make a choice very quickly." His expression clearly indicates concern; however he keeps confidence in his voice. He then returns to the sidelines, showing posture indicating respect for Markul.

-----​ 
Swann looks at Markul briefly, but without looking him in the eye. "Our pack would be honored to do this for you."

-----​ 
"Very well, we accept your offer,” Ian says. “Please let me know when the package will be ready for transport. I thank you for your generosity."

Ian takes a step back and waits until Vargas turns to go, following his lead.

-----​ 
When Swann and Ian accept, Markul grunts/snorts a bit and then says, "Good. I'll have one of my runners deliver the gift for my cousin along with instructions in the morning. Good night."

With that, the bodyguard moves in a little closer to Swann and Ian,
signaling that the interview is over.

-----​ 
Vargas turns to Markul and states, "Thank you for listening to us." Shifting to Irlitok, Vargas states, "I leave you with the traditional parting phrase of my adopted Vargr family. ‘May your life be long and fruitful, and may all of your ventures be successful.’ ”

To Vargas' farewell, Markul replies, in Irlitok, "And may your pack run faster than your prey," before turning back to his female companions in earnest.

Vargas states, "Thank you, may we meet again as friends in the future." He then backs away a respectful distance and turns to leave.

-----​ 
Ian, Swann, and Vargas carefully leave Markul's area and then head back to the ship.

-----​ 
On the walk back to the ship, Swann says, "Well, that was interesting. We need to decide if we are going to tell the rest of the crew about this. I think we should, since if there is any risk involved in transporting this gift, they share that risk.

“But if they all decide they don't want to be involved, then we're going to have to sneak it onboard, because there's no way we can now go back to Markul and say, 'Sorry, we've changed our minds.' One way or another, we have to go forward with this."

"Swann and Ian, you handled the situation very well. As I look back on that situation, it had to potential to really go sour in a hurry. He was one powerful personality. I think we did well, judging by his last comment. He stated may our pack run faster then our prey – that was quite a compliment.

“As to letting the other crewmen in on our little delivery service, we really do need to tell them. Swann, you are correct in seeing possible danger. This Vargr is obviously known on many worlds, which means that he may have both friends and enemies in many systems. If we run afoul of the wrong crowd, things could go bad in a hurry and the others should be aware of the danger.

“If they choose to decline the offer, we will have to convince them of the wisdom of not disappointing Markul and his associates. He expects us to keep our word. I just hope this does not turn into another cube problem."

"Yes, we need to tell the crew,” Ian agrees. “We need to emphasize the point of his having friends on other worlds, and that a friendly working relationship with him and his ‘family’ may work favorably in our future.”


----------



## Shadowdancer

I didn't realize until now that I went three weeks between posting updates.   

I thought it was only two.


----------



## Pyske

Well, at least now we can call off the search parties.


----------



## Hawkshere

At least you didn't do it in the middle of a cliff-hanger...


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter V*​

*Date: 202-993 and 203-993*
*Location: Fonnein Orbital*

When Swann, Ian, and Vargas return to the ship's berth, they find the other crew members making preparations for -- something. Swann takes a look at Vasilii and Aidan wearing their fancy clothing and says, "Awww, you guys didn't have to get all dressed up and go to all this trouble just to welcome us back. I know you probably missed us, but we weren't gone all that long."

He then breaks into a smile and says, "So, what's up?"

"You always wanted to be a cowherd, right?” Vasilii says. “We've got a last-minute cargo -- livestock, plus the wrangler. I want the man to feel like we're taking him seriously, so I put my suit on."

"Are we starting our own traveling rodeo?” Swann asks. “I hope the wrangler is going to be on scoop detail, because that's not in my job description."

Ian's serious expression quickly changes as he laughs and slaps Swann on the back. "What, it doesn't fall under the clause 'and all duties as assigned'?"

"Alright, so the livestock is frozen,” Vasilii says. “It comes with its own giant low-berth container. It's some sort of modified cows, developed to handle the pollen on Kerin's Tyr. There's a rep traveling with it, he's going in low berth. It was a last-minute transfer, as the scout who was carrying it got reactivated. It's paying decent money.

"It checked out, so far as Mr. Silver could investigate in an hour. And it would be pretty hard for somebody to get at us this way – another merchant passed our name to this scout after _I_ contacted _her_. But we're being careful, on principle."

"It's always good to be careful,” Swann says. “Glad to see everyone's learning that.

"After we popsicle the rep, we," Swann indicates himself, Ian, and Vargas, "have something to bring to everyone's attention. A favor we need to do."

Ian's cheerful expression fades. "Yes, we should gather in the lounge afterwards."

-----​ 
At 2300 hours exactly the berth door chimes, and Vasilii goes to a comconsole in the lounge to answer the call. The vid pickup reveals an olive brown-complexioned man in his late 20s/early 30s smiling at the camera and the vague outlines of some large containers on cargo movers in the corridor beyond.

"Good night and salutations! I am Anil Salian, and I believe that you're expecting me and my cargo at this time?"

"Yes, Mr. Salian. We'll be down shortly."

"Very good!"

-----​ 
The crew goes down the ship's forward ramp into the berth in order to receive the salesman and his frozen cattle. After making sure that everyone is in position (somewhat scattered, Swann and Ian behind cover), Vasilii keys the berth cargo lock open. As soon as the doors open, Anil Salian strides forward, beaming and extending his hand towards Vasilii.

Over the next few minutes, the salesman makes the point of introducing himself to and greeting all of the Bray Keaven crewmen, being rather effusive in his compliments and thanks to the crew for getting him out of the bind that the Scout dropped him in. Sprinkled throughout his compliments and thanks, he drops scattered complaints about the Scout and his ship along with scattered comments that he trusts that the illustrious _Bray Keaven_ is considerably better maintained and run.

The cargo turns out to be six 1.5 dTon low berth containers and one 1dTon low berth container. Salian explains that each low berth container is completely self contained and has enough power for a week of operation in an emergency and during transfers, but he would like to have the containers connected to ship's power. The larger containers each contain an adult bioengineered cow-like beast, and the smaller container contains a juvenile. The view ports into the containers do show something that looks very much like a cow except that they look a bit tougher and squatter.

Saro and Martha inspect the low berth containers. The containers appear to be functioning properly as far as the two can tell based on previous experience with low berths, and the cattle appear healthy as far as Saro can tell.

-----​ 
While the cargo handling service loads the containers into the ship's hold and Martha makes the cargo connections, Salian does ask to see Saro's medical credentials, explaining "I really prefer to travel in a cabin if you have space, but I'd be willing to travel in a low berth as long as a qualified medic is onboard. I would be willing to pay a high passage fare for a cabin if you have one available."

At Salian's request, Saro will allow Salian to access his credentials so that he may satisfy his concerns.

"Oh, doctor! A thousand apologies if I have insulted you. I see that I will obviously be in good hands."

Saro chuckles good-naturedly. "No apologies are necessary. I think it is a wise idea to check the credentials of anyone whom is going to be responsible for your life and limb. I know I'd want to be sure the person putting me on ice knows his way around a cryo tube.

"I just want you to you that I take every low berth very seriously. You'll receive my utmost attention going in and coming out."

-----​ 
After the cargo is loaded, Salian pays the cargo handling service personnel (who then depart) and inspects the connections. Once the inspection is complete, Salian hands his two bags (a wheeled briefcase and a wheeled, medium-sized suitcase) to whoever will take them, and then accompanies Saro to the low berths.

Saro preps Salian, puts him in the low berth, and freezes the salesman.

-----​ 
Vasilii takes the bags with a smile and puts them where they can be looked over once Salian is in the freezer. Later he'll ask Swann and anyone else who seems so inclined to have a look at them.

-----​ 
After the salesman is frozen, the crew gathers in the lounge before heading off to sleep.

When all have gathered, Ian clears his throat. "Well, I must ask a favor of this crew. In return for some documentation I need for a recent hardware purchase -- namely, my ACR -- I have agreed to transport a small box to Warn Highport on Kerin's Tyr for a powerful Vargr named Markul."

Ian pauses a moment to glance at his crewmates around the room to catch any reactions.

Vasilii and most of the others look unfazed. It's normal small-trader business.

"If we do this, it would put us in good favor with him and his family. I am to deliver the package, or 'gift' as he called it, to his cousin. It will be delivered in the morning.

"Just a side note: the Vargr that I killed in the shoot-out at the shipyard was this guy's nephew. But he doesn't seem to hold that against us, as far as we can tell."

With that Ian crosses his arms in front of his chest and waits for the discussion to commence.

-----​ 
"That's some side note,” Vasilii, his eyebrows raised ironically. “Well, with nephews like that he's less likely to be a plant. And if he takes that shooting in his stride, you don't want to cross him. What do you think he can do for us? I guess we should check him out, if you're not already on it."

-----​ 
To an inquiry as to the contents of the package, Ian replies, "No, I don't know what's in it. Probably something we don't wanna know about anyway," he says with a half grin.

Martha does not look impressed. "Ian, if you want, I can meet you in the docking bay and scan it for radiation, volatile chemicals, etc., before it is brought onboard."

After a brief pause, she corrects herself. "Why don't I just plan on that, anyway? When are you going to be back?"

"Thanks Martha. Let's do that. The courier is suppose to contact us in the morning and will be delivering the package to the ship. I'll let you check it out before bringing it on board."

-----​ 
As Ian makes his announcement, Saro groans inwardly and closes his eyes to breathe slowly and to count to a million or so.

When Ian is through, Saro opens his eyes and looks at him and says wryly, "Another mysterious box. Dandy. I swear by Kwazl's Brow, if we get attacked by pirates over _this_ box, I'll personally turn it, and you, over to them via the airlock -- vacc suit optional."

Looking around the room, he continues, "If no one else objects to this `gift' transfer, I'll keep my peace. But I expect this to be Ian's responsibility. I for one think we attract enough trouble as it is, without soliciting more."

Saro doesn't sound truly angry, merely apprehensive, exasperated, and slightly annoyed.

"Doc, I understand your concerns and take full responsibility,” Ian says. “I had hoped the deal would be settled with credits, but that was not to be. Assuming all goes well," Ian pauses and grimaces, reflecting back on the crew's luck lately, "we hope to solidify a friendly relationship with this powerful person in this region. At least gaining enough respect from him and his family to allow us some leeway while we are in the area.”

“By the way Saro,” Aidan adds. “Swann and I picked up this other box -- it was behind door number three.” Aidan is ready to dive for cover if Saro throws anything at him.

-----​ 
“Well, as long as we don’t have another half-dozen packs after us for this package, I’m game,” Kevon says. “It’s good to be able to pay off a debt quickly. No use in letting it linger.” 

-----​ 
Ian turns to Swann and Aidan. "Think you guys could try to do some digging online to gather more info on our Vargr friend Markul before we jump outta here? Just curious what his family is into around here.”

“Happy to Ian,” Aidan says. “I rather imagine that it should lead to some interesting discoveries, at least for those with a penchant to illicit activity.  I’ll check the police records and the shipping records.  Swann, can you think of another venue?  Perhaps court cases, too.”

Swann thinks a minute, rubbing a hand across his face. "Try business records, too. See if Markul owns any businesses, or is listed as a partner, minority stock holder, board member, that type of thing."

“Another anonymous box – interesting,” Aidan muses. “I’d love to scan it with my comp when it comes in.”

Swann laughs and says, "Yeah, you scan it, then I'm opening it. I don't want this Markul pulling a Rosencrantz and Guildenstern on us."

"Well, I was wondering about that,” Ian says. “We probably should open it and check it out. We'll see once we get it in hand."

Aidan dives into his computer to do the research.

-----​ 
Ian then motions for Vargas to join him and Swann. "I would appreciate it if you two would be available in the morning to help me greet the courier with Markul's package."

Turning to Vargas, he says, "Your knowledge of Vargr customs has helped tremendously it seems, and with a chance that a Vargr may deliver the package in the morning, your presence would be helpful.

"Swann, I'd like you standing by -- just because. Another set of eyes and guns can't hurt a bit." Ian ends in a grin.

Swann says, "Yeah, I'll be standing by. But tonight, you have to help
me go through The Popsicle's baggage. Since you're the ship's
security officer, you have that right, just in case he complains on
the other end."

Martha jumps into the discussion. "Swann, you need some help with that? I can check it out with the scanners before we get into too much trouble by opening everyone's stuff directly."

Vargas looks at Ian and simply states, "I would not miss the receipt of the box for a million credits. I think that it is a good idea to check out the grey Vargr. I really don't think that we should open the box. However, a good scan and maybe a trip through Doc's X-ray would certainly be in order. If you need any help checking out the luggage, let me know."

"Thanks, Vargas,” Ian says. “And thanks for your advice concerning the package, we'll figure out if we should open it or not once we have it in hand. If the cousin receiving the package discovers it was opened, it might not set too well."

-----​ 
Martha scans Anil Salian's luggage with her engineering diagnostic scanners. The scanners don't reveal anything that appears to be alarming in terms of anything chemical or explosive in nature beyond a perfectly normal looking snub pistol and five clips of ammunition -- two appear to be filled with explosive rounds, two appear to be filled with chemical rounds of some sort, and one appears to be solid shot. There are a number of holodisks, some hard copy flimsy files, and a handcomp.

"Nothing unreasonable for a traveling businessman,” Vasilii says. “I should have asked him if he had a weapon when he arrived. I forgot in the rush. Perhaps we should put his bag in the ship's locker, since it contains a firearm."

Ian and Swann open the luggage and do a search. Then Ian takes the bag with the weapon and ammo, and places it in the ship's locker.

-----​ 
Aidan's research into Merkul is quite interesting with regards to what he can find and can't find. A search of commercial oriented databases reveals that Merkul does not appear to have any businesses registered under his name. However, he does own a rather large (800 dTon) portion of the station that is listed as a private residence with private 250 dTon berth.

A search of the criminal case database reveals that Merkul has not been involved in any recorded cases. The civil case database indicates that a couple of suits were brought against Merkul for business dealings. Both suits were dropped when the plaintiffs failed to show for their court dates.

Growing a bit bolder and more curious, Aidan attempts to delve into the SPA Investigative Service's criminal files. Aidan manages to scan snippets of a rather interesting set of notes, musings and clippings on Merkul. Merkul first came to the service's attention about 10 years ago when he arrived at Fonnein Orbital and purchased his residence with cash. The SPA-IS noted that other offices did not have any previous files on anyone named Merkul elsewhere.

Since his arrival, Merkul has been suspected in at least cursory involvement with a number of smuggling operations, a protection "service" which provides armed cutter and pinnace escorts to merchant ships, and some odd disappearances, but none of the investigators have been able to tie Merkul to anything worth bringing a case against him. It is notable that a couple of investigations seem to have ended fairly abruptly with a transfer of the investigator to better postings.

-----​ 
"Thanks for checking him out, Aidan,” Ian says. “That's some interesting information."

Swann whistles softly. "This Merkul sounds like a no-nonsense guy. I'm glad we won't be going back to him to tell him we can't deliver his box."

Vargas listens carefully to Aidan's report on his research on Merkul's background and remembers the visible blanching of the spacer when the Vargr walked into the tavern. The other crew notices that Vargas has a slight look of concern on his face.

He finally states, "This throws an interesting light on our relationship with this individual. With him providing protection for starships and the disappearance of those plaintiffs, coupled with the large sum of cash required to purchase his living quarters, reminds me of some contact I had with various corsair groups while in the Vargr Extants.

“It is not unusual that leaders of these groups will loose their position due to a loss of charisma and the accompanying challenge from others of the group. After a loss of leadership position, the individual almost always leave the space of the group. I remember one particularly strong group known as the Kforuzeng. They were a very powerful and violent group that absorbed most of the smaller groups, often with considerable bloodshed.

“This Merkul may very well be a former leader of any of the corsair groups. It also seems that his current group appears to be very loyal. Now, I may be wrong in this analysis; however, if we are to err let us err on the side of safety. I am totally in favor of not opening the package and ensuring that nothing happens to it."


----------



## Shadowdancer

Hawkshere said:
			
		

> At least you didn't do it in the middle of a cliff-hanger...




No, I'm saving that for the end of the season.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter VI*​

*Date: 203-993 through 210-993*
*Location: Fonnein Orbital and Jump Space*

In the morning, the other three low-berth passengers arrive one by one. Tariq Abasov, a dour, stout, and heavy-set man dressed in grease-stained coveralls, arrives first carrying a tool case and a duffel. Shortly after his arrival, Nancy Gattis, a middle-aged woman in old-fashioned spectacles, walks up with a wheeled suitcase behind her. Finally, a somewhat nervous-looking man in his late teens, Guwann Dura, arrives with only a small duffel. All seem reasonably friendly, and none appear to be an obvious threat to Ian's practiced eye. Saro puts them all under with practiced ease.

Martha's scans of their luggage don't reveal anything obviously dangerous other than what is probably a small canister of some solvent in Tariq Abasov's tool case, a laser cutting torch (also in the tool case), and an auto pistol (one clip only) in Guwann Dura's small duffel.

After Martha's scans of the luggage, Ian and Swann open and search the luggage by hand. Ian takes the auto pistol and stows it in the ship's locker.

Vasilii picks out a hold with spare space for the luggage. "Let's make sure we don't put that solvent near any chemicals it could react with if it outgases."

-----​ 
A little before 1100 hours, Ian receives a chime from the berth door. When he answers the chime, the berth door vidpickup shows a rather tall, heavy-set man squinting at the pickup who intones in rather wooden tones, "I have a delivery for Mr. Ian McConnell from Mr. Merkul."

Ian replies, "I am Ian. I will be right down."

When Ian opens the berth door, he sees that the heavy-set man is awkwardly carrying a shiny, dark wooden box with ornate shallow abstract designs decorating most of the surface. The box is about 65 cm long, 15 cm wide and 8 cm tall. Attached to the top of the box is a paper envelope with Jarvis Nuuis written on it in flowing script.

The heavy-set man slowly says, as if trying to recall the exact wording, "Mr. McConnell. This package is from Mr. Merkul. You are to deliver the package to his cousin, Jarvis Nuuis, on the Warn Highport. This note is for you." The heavy-set man hands Ian a plastic flimsy. On the flimsy is written, in the same flowing script:

Mr. McConnell,

Here is my gift for my cousin. You should be able to find him without any problem on the Warn Highport by consulting the comm directory. I have instructed him to provide the document that you desire shortly after the receipt of his gift. I trust that he will receive his gift intact and undamaged.

Merkul

After Ian reads the flimsy, the heavy-set man hands Ian the wooden box, which is surprisingly hefty. After Ian appears to be in control of the box, the heavy-set man turns and walks away.

-----​ 
Returning to the lounge, Ian finds that a number of the other crew has arrived, drawn by curiosity to see the latest mystery box. The box doesn't appear to have any obvious seams upon initial inspection, but a more careful look reveals that there top should slide off (though it doesn't seem to budge easily).

Martha and Saro run their diagnostics scanner over the box, and based on what they can see, the contents appear to be a stack of papers or documents on either end of the box, and a pair of what look like flintlock pistols in the center. There does appear to be some sort of complex locking mechanism involved with removing the lid.

"Well, Swann. What'cha think? The scans of the contents don't show anything greatly suspicious. Should we try to open it? Any other opinions?" Ian looks questioningly at the others gathered around.

"I'll bet there's an interesting story to that,” Vasilii says. “But I can live without knowing it."

Ian acknowledges Vasilii's stated opinion with a nod. "Any other opinions?"

“So, either he’s delivering sensitive datawork disguised to look like a dueling pistol gift, or his cousin’s supposed to fight a duel soon, and Markul wanted to be sure he had a proper set,” Kevon muses. “Maybe the datawork is a will and testament for him to sign, just in case he loses?”

“As long as the pistols are not a challenge to a duel,” Aidan says. “I’d dislike being the messenger in that case.”

Martha grimaces. "I hope not. Just in case, Ian, I'd make sure you have several ways out of wherever you go to deliver this. By the way, do you know the details on that yet, or is this just another of those mystery jobs?"

Swann rubs a hand across his face, considering. "Could be antique dueling pistols, and the documentation to verify their authenticity. Or it could be instructions: `Use these guns to shoot the men who deliver this box to you.' Very Shakespeare." Turning to Vargas and Saro, he asks, "Do Vargrs have a fondness for Shakespeare?"

"Although the Vargr do not have a Shakespeare as we know it, they do have a rich heritage in literature,” Vargas says.

Turning back to the box, Swann says, "Or maybe it's another test, like the cube Holly bought. If it is a test, I believe the stakes this time are much higher -- our lives. I say we just leave the box closed for some other Pandoras to open. Let's find some place very safe for it, so it doesn't get damaged in transit."

Martha nods, remembering Aiden's words about disappearing participants in several court cases.

"The research into Markul indicates that we may be dealing with a much more powerful individual then we originally thought,” Vargas says. “I really do not think we had better disappoint him by trying to open this box. I agree that this is a test and we had better not fail this one. I don't want him as an enemy.”

Ian takes the box, carefully wraps it in some of his clothes and places the box in one of the drawers in his room.

-----​ 
Also during the morning and mid day, the three dTons of misc. cargo, the holodiscs, and the leather arrive to be stowed away.

By 1300, the ship is refueled.

By 1530, the _Bray Keaven_ is ready to depart Fonnein Orbital. Vasilii closes the ship's account after paying for the fuel (the _Bray Keaven_ had essentially empty tanks after the jump from Sentry) and the berthing fees.

The _Bray Keaven_ departs Fonnein Orbital at 1610 for the planet's surface in order to pick up the catalysts and salt.

-----​ 
Amazingly, the transit down and the pickups both go very smoothly despite a fairly decent storm over the arcology where FGC Ltd is located. By 2023, the _Bray Keaven_ is again in Fonnein orbit and ready to transit to the jump point, bound for Kerin's Tyr.

-----​ 
In his captain’s chair, Kevon manages the C-squared station, ready to get the ship underway for the jump point. “Shall we get out of here before someone else decides to involve us in their affairs?” 

-----​ 
Vasilii asks if he can come on the bridge to watch the departure. He picks out his home planet, Estorr, on a screen and watches it as the ship heads out. He seems subdued.

He may be a paper millionaire at 24 thanks to his share in the ship, and a successful businessman, and something of a hero after Alief, but he's still disgraced in clan and corporation.

-----​ 
With Ian and Swann at the turrets, Kevon, Emile, and Vasilii on the bridge, and Martha in port engineering, the _Bray Keaven_ breaks orbit to head out to a safe jump point.

Swann keeps an eye out for Merkul's escort cutters. And, he does spot a couple of civilian cutters headed out of the station about the same time that the _Bray Keaven_ breaks orbit. But these cutters appear to be headed about 45 deg by 45 deg away from the far trader's axis of travel, and before too long, the cutters drop off out of sensor range.

The transit out to jump distance is entirely -- ordinary. Normal comm traffic. Swann does track a scout courier headed inbound which passes at the limits of sensor range, but other than that ship, no traffic even comes close to them. The ship appears to be operating well after her maintenance, much to Martha's and Kevon's satisfaction.

-----​ 
At 2400, Kevon dims the in-ship lights, and the _Bray Keaven_ winks into jump space, headed for Kerin's Tyr.

"Why Captain, you never seemed the sort to uphold an old Vilani tradition like that,” Vasilii says. “I must say, it is nice to see."

“The Navy doesn’t leave you when you leave the Navy,” Kevon replies easily, reciting the old quote.

-----​ 
The next seven days in jump space are decidedly odd in that they are, perfectly ordinary days that a typical far trader's crew would spend in jump space. Martha and Vargas perform normal ship's maintenance, and the other crew pursue individual pursuits. Saro occasionally checks in on the low-berth passengers and the frozen beasties, and all seem fine. A couple of the crew do start to feel a nagging sense of worry that it can't be good that nothing notable has happened since they left Fonnein Orbital, but they try to dismiss the worry as best as they can.

-----​ 
Despite Vasilii's efforts during the last few days in jump space, the Vilani merchant can't seem to find any bombs hidden in the cargo, though he hasn't tried thawing any of the frozen beasties and checking in them. Yet.

-----​ 
Not being used to this much free time on the ship, Ian looks for things to do: clean and inspect weapons (even those in the ship's locker), run through several PT routines daily, check his vacc suit and other equipment for readiness, etc.

At some point he drops by for a visit to the Doc when he is sure they will be alone. "Hey Doc, you got a minute?"

Saro sets aside his baliset and invites Ian to enter his improvised sickbay.

He shuts the door to the sickbay. "During shore leave, I got to thinking. This laser burn I got here was a proud badge to wear while I was in the Corp. But civilians don't see it that way."

He pauses. "It makes it kinda tough to meet people, specifically, people of the female gender, if ya know what I mean?" He says with a bit of a grin. "It also makes me stand out a bit in a crowd -- that's an undesirable thing here lately. Could you do some checking and figuring to see what it would cost in credits and time to get me fixed up looking half-way presentable?"

"Well, let me take a look. We're not really set up for that sort of corrective procedure, but perhaps if I can get some specific supplies. Otherwise I can look around to help you find a facility and physician that will do acceptable work."

Saro then gives Ian an exam and assess the situation.

-----​ 
During the time in jump space, Swann enjoys the new gourmet entrees which have been added to the menu. He especially develops a fondness for ganisha steaks with cranberry and walnut chutney.

He also spends time cleaning all of his weapons, checking his vacc suit and other equipment, and just relaxing in his berth listening to the soothing sounds of Straylight Run and The Subdudes.

He also informs everyone else what he learned about Kerin's Tyr while back on Fonnein. "To sum up, if you're stopped by security, just pay the fine and move on," he says. "Think of it as part of the cost of doing business."

-----​ 
On the sixth day, Martha suddenly realizes the strangeness of a perfectly normal jump without problems, and contemplates briefly whether the ship has misjumped. Then she realizes the folly of such thoughts, and puts them aside.

-----​ 
On the afternoon of the last day in jump, Vasilii pays each partner a Cr1,500 stipend as agreed at the last business meeting.

-----​ 
Just before 2400 on the last day in jump space, the crew prepares for normal space reinsertion.

-----​ 
“Well, should we drop in shooting, just in case?” Kevon quips.

"Just a thought, Captain,” Vargas says. “I wonder if we will receive an escort to the planet compliments of our friend Merkul. We might want to do some careful scans of any ships prior to vaporizing a great part of them."

-----​ 
"Aidan, if you would like to man the port turret going in, that would be fine. I don't need to hog all the fun." Ian says with a sincere half grin.

-----​ 
"Well, back to the real world," Swann says to himself as he climbs into the starboard turret. "The place where people are always shooting and otherwise trying to kill us."

-----​ 
When the ship is ready to transit back into real space, Saro suits up as a precaution and stays suited up until someone gives the all-clear.

Inside his suit and to himself, he begins to quietly sing an ancient sea shanty about the travails of an accursed ship. “The Minnow would be lost. Oh yes, the Minnow would be lost.”


----------



## Hawkshere

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> When the ship is ready to transit back into real space, Saro suits up as a precaution and stays suited up until someone gives the all-clear.
> 
> Inside his suit and to himself, he begins to quietly sing an ancient sea shanty about the travails of an accursed ship. “The Minnow would be lost. Oh yes, the Minnow would be lost.”



That would be quite a different spin on DA4...


----------



## Shadowdancer

We have Kevon as the Skipper, Vargas as Gilligan, Aidan as Thurston Howell and Martha as the Professor _and_ Mary Ann.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter VII*​

*Date: 210-993*
*Location: Kerin's Tyr, Linkworlds Cluster, Ley Sector*

Without much fanfare, but with some tension, the _Bray Keaven_ emerges from jump space at 0015 hours Standard Imperial Time. The F class star that Kerin's Tyr orbits glows faintly 35 degrees up and 15 degrees to starboard off the bow of the ship. Kerin's Tyr lies directly ahead, 800,000 km away.

Almost immediately upon emergence Vasilii, monitoring communications, receives a broadcast transmission on the emergency band, audio only. " — hit. Please help us! Message Repeats. Signal GK, _Blue Donovan_ declaring Signal GK. We’re being boarded! Oh St. Elvis, they’re com— " The transmission ends abruptly.

At the same time Martha, on sensors, receives a transponder squawk indicating a ship called _Blue Donovan_, a 200 dTon far trader registered out of Sentry, is about 60,000 km away. Her plot indicates the ship is also about 800,000 km from Kerin’s Tyr (about 100 planetary diameters).

-----​ 
"The fun starts already," Swann says to himself as he starts to adjust his targeting sensors to pick up the ships.

-----​ 
Checking her sensors, Martha does detect what appears to be a single, 600-dTon blip at the location indicated by the transponder squawk of the _Blue Donovan_.

Trying to refine the picture further, Martha continues scanning. She manages to get a picture which looks rather like a standard far trader docked with a 400 dTon, winged ship of some sort. There is no transponder squawk from the 400-dTon ship.

-----​ 
"Can you get any idea of their velocity relative to us, Miss Smythe?" Vasilii asks over the comm, figuring that if both parties were stopped for jump entry/emergence then it might actually be possible for the _Bray Keaven_ to match.

He mutters to nobody in particular. "A four hundred dee–tonner engaged in piracy, that might be too big for us to chew. Six hundred, if the victim’s a put–up job."

Then he continues in a more professional tone. "I’ll relay to the planet, in case there’s Navy listening, but we may be just too far out."

"Thank you, Mr. Kugiikishshi," Kevon replies to Vasilii’s initiative. "Mr. Vargas, can you get us close enough to do some detailed scans? I don’t want to present an easy target to their long guns, but we should at least give some data to the local Navy if we can. We run at the first sign that they’re interested."

"Understand Captain, maneuvering for best scan and minimum target presentation," Vargas says. "I hope we don’t have any other surprises waiting out there."

Vargas proceeds to maneuver the ship presenting the smallest possible target and the minimum possible electronic signature — a bow–on approach.

-----​ 
Swann says over the comm: "Martha, since they probably know we’re here already, give ’em a hot ping."

-----​ 
"I wonder if the package we have on board could have anything to do with this, and that ship is a corsair?" Vargas queries verbally to himself.

-----​ 
Martha mutters under her breath as she works away. "Damn, did these guys discover FLT radio, or what?"

-----​ 
"Ms. Smythe," Kevon says through the comm system. "Get me as detailed a scan as you can. Turrets, power up and stand by. I’m hoping we won’t need you, but I’m sure that 400-tonner already knows we’re here."

-----​ 
"On it, Chief. One sec . . . "

-----​ 
Vasilii creates the following message: "Far trader _Bray Keaven_ to Kerin’s Tyr authorities. Other vessels please relay. We have received a Signal GK from far trader _Blue Donovan_ which reports hostile boarding attack from another ship. We have _Blue Donovan_ on sensors and she appears docked with a winged vessel of 400 displacement tons, which is not using its transponder. Coordinates and vectors follow."

He sends it, loops it, does his best to boost it on the off chance, and tells Martha about it since she’s much better at comms than him and she might be able to do more.

-----​ 
"After Tactical, you’re next in line," Martha replies, swearing softly by Elvis’ Blue Suede Shoes as she works her electronic magic.

-----​ 
Vasilii goes back to monitoring comms while attempting to boost the signal for his message as much as he can on the new communications system. A few minutes later, he is apparently successful because he receives a partial reply. The image is sketchy and broken, but a female human in a light blue uniform replies (broken by static), "Under—, _Bray Keashen_. _Hue Mer_— _Boats Botswann_ and _Kaf_— will respond. — lend assistance if — can. ETA — ."

-----​ 
Vargas turns the _Bray Keaven_ so that the ship is bow–on to the pair of ships 60,000 km away.

-----​ 
Swann and Aidan power up their turrets and start to acquire the two ships on their sensors.

-----​ 
Saro and Ian hang out in the improvised sickbay and the lounge (respectively) while monitoring the situation. Saro rolls his eyes, grits his teeth and begins to sing his shanty again in a slightly louder, slightly forced–cheery voice. He does keep his comm open to receive updates on the situation as he dutifully pretends that everything is fine . . . perfectly normal . . . no need to be alarmed at all . . . not a bit.

-----​ 
Martha goes to active scanner to find more information about the 400-dTon ship. Unfortunately, in her rush to find out more information, her attempts at more detailed scanning seem to be easily defeated by jamming which is now emanating from the 400-dTon ship. She does manage to get an improved image of the ship at least and spots what she suspects are four turrets: port, starboard, and two dorsal. The ship looks streamlined and appears to have large doors forward on the lower level (of two).

-----​ 
Just as Martha is about to get the computer to search the limited ship–configuration database in the ship’s computer, Vasilii receives a broadcast transmission from the _Blue Donovan_, audio only, spoken in a calm male voice: "_Blue Donovan_ to all ships. We are canceling the Signal GK. We have fought off the pirates and are returning to Kerin’s Tyr immediately. _Blue Donovan_ out. Message repeats."

The message seems to repeat every minute or so.

Turning back to her scanner display, Martha sees the two ships separate (a minute or so after the _Bray Keaven_ hears the "cancel GK" message). The _Blue Donovan_ rotates and lights her maneuver drives at 2G headed for Kerin’s Tyr. The 400-dTon, winged ship also rotates. After a few minutes, the 400-dTon, winged ship jumps out–system.

Martha insures that all sensor data is being recorded, in case the _Blue Donovan_ (or the authorities) requires outside, unbiased confirmation of events.

-----​ 
"Anyone get a match on that ship?" Aidan asks. He checks his own memory for recollection of that model from the limited bit he was able to see. "And does anyone believe that message? Personally that’s just a slight bit suspicious. Of course, being the knight-errant may not be the best thing, but I am rather curious.

"Hmm, it’d be a good idea to look up the _Blue Donovan_, too."

-----​ 
Martha renews her efforts to identify the class of vessel of the 400-dTon "corsair."

-----​ 
Swann says, "I think we should follow the _Blue Donovan_ in, at a safe distance. Hopefully, the authorities will stop it and check it out anyway."

-----​ 
"Agreed. I think it’s passing strange that the Signal GK stopped a minute or so before the ships separated. Doubt I’d have that much time in repelling boarders to make a message sound that calm, were it me," Martha offers.

-----​ 
Swann comms Martha: "Can you save your scanner info on that 400–dTon ship? Just in case we encounter it again."

-----​ 
"Doing so, now. Also running a comparison against known ship profiles, in the hopes of identifying the ship’s class of design."

-----​ 
Swann also searches his memory for any recollection of a ship that matches the profile of the 400-dTon vessel.

-----​ 
When he receives the message canceling the Signal GK, Vasilii gives the comms suite an evil look. "And if you believe that . . . " he mutters.
 
He aims another message in-system. "_Bray Keaven_ to Kerin’s Tyr authorities and relays. _Blue Donovan_ has cancelled Signal GK. She reports repelling borders and is proceeding in–system. The other vessel has gone into jump."

Again he loops it and tries to boost it, and tells Martha about it for when things slow down in case she can do a better job.

-----​ 
"Once I’m done here, I’ll amp it and cycle it for you," Martha replies, her hands flying over the computer’s controls.

-----​ 
Vasilii sits back, looks vaguely around at the other people on the bridge. "Well, you don’t see that every day. I wonder if we just saw a ‘small package hand-over’ and got their standard ruse to drive off onlookers?

"We’d better watch out for _Blue Donovan_’s crew in port. Watch our backs, that is.

"I suppose we could transit over to their rendezvous point and see if there are any small packages just drifting in space. Or we could mind our own business. Planetwards. At 2g."

Vargas turns to the captain and states simply, "Either that man is completely without feelings or that little show was a complete ruse. I seem to remember after our little problem at the last port of call, it took quite a while for the nerves to calm down. This voice has a complete calmness about it. I do not trust it at all. I agree we need to watch our backs."

Vargas goes into contemplation for a few moments. He then states, "That ship design reminds me of several corsair ships that I saw in my service in the Vargr Extents. I wonder if that other ship was mistaken for us and the raid was intended for this ship?"

-----​ 
Martha, in engineering, grimaces at Vargas’ speculations, considering the _Bray Keaven_’s recent track record. It didn’t make sense to her, unless somehow the raiders were psychic or something. That the crew had encountered psionic raiders before gave some uncomfortable weight to Vargas’ words.

-----​ 
Vargas then asks, "What are your orders, captain?"

"Ms. Smythe, keep your scans on the _Donovan_. The first thing we need to know is her acceleration rating and armament," Kevon orders. "Record everything you scan. We’re turning it all over to the local authorities as soon as we’re within comms range.

"Mr. Vargas, keep us on the edge of sensor range. Be as ‘casual’ as you can."

"Roger, captain, I will remain on the edge and fly as though we are not alarmed," Vargas says.

He then contacts Martha. "Can the sensors reliably detect a ship that is laying in wait in a powered–down state? I just don’t buy that last transmission from that freighter. That voice is too calm and the message just keeps repeating. I may be called paranoid, but I can not help feeling there is more to this than meets the scanner."

Vargas continues to shadow the _Blue Donovan_ as though the _Bray Keaven_ was following a planetary approach, keeping proper traffic spacing.

-----​ 
Martha continues her attempt to determine the vessel’s design class from the ship’s library files. On the flight in, she continues to man the sensor array, making sure that this isn’t the only pirate in this space.

-----​ 
As the _Bray Keaven_ follows the _Blue Donovan_ towards Kerin’s Tyr, Swann thinks about what the crew just witnessed.

"What was going on back there?" he wonders. "Maybe the mystery ship was a corsair vessel, and it took over the _Blue Donovan_ with the help of some of the crew members. They killed or captured the crewmembers not in on the scheme, then replaced them with part of the boarding party from the corsair ship. Now they are returning to port to allay suspicion.

"Or maybe it has to do with what that crazy Scout mentioned back on Fonnein, the one who arranged the frozen cattle shipment. He mentioned he was being called back to active duty to help track down some SolSec deep strike teams. Maybe it was a deep strike team that docked with the _Blue Donovan_. They are going to take over merchant ships and use them as raiders. It would make a good cover. Almost like a Q-ship; the victims wouldn’t suspect until the merchant turned on them."

Over the comm, Swann asks Martha: "What sort of weapons does the _Blue Donovan_ have? Can you tell from your scans?"

-----​ 
Swann tries to remember what ships he has seen before that might be the same class as the mystery 400 dTon ship based on the sensor image that Martha was able to acquire. His initial thought is the ship was one of the standard winged subsidized merchant designs, but most subsidized merchants only carry two turrets.

-----​ 
Aidan has better luck. He recalls one of his cousins talking about some sort of upgunned/upgraded version of the subsidized merchant designed for use off the mains near the border of Imperial space that she was working on — which was a copy of some custom design. The conversation was a number of years ago, though, and he can't remember the class designation.

-----​ 
Martha searches the limited ship–configuration library in order to try and match the profile. She gets a number of possible hits including several different variations on the ubiquitous subsidized merchant and a "frontier merchant" manufactured by Argentii, ILC. The _Aswan_–class frontier merchant is the closest match in terms of apparent turret placement. Listed stats are 2G/2J, four turrets, 100 dTons of cargo.

-----​ 
Vasilii gets no response to his new message.

-----​ 
After completing her search (and reporting the findings to the crew), Martha tries to boost the comm strength in order to get Vasilii’s message out. The new system works wonderfully for her, and she manages to reach the_ Hue Mercenary Boat Botswann_ and relays the message. The sandy–haired _Hue Mercenary_ officer replies, "That is a little odd. We’ll continue our intercept, but we’ll probably send the _Kaferian_ back.

"Please relay this message to the _Blue Donovan_: ‘_Blue Donovan_, _Hue Mercenary Boat Botswann_, under contract to SPA Warne High Port. Please plan for a zero speed inspection at coordinates 1382.33 by 2832.5762 by 18101.2749. We have medical staff onboard if you have casualties.’

"_Bray Keaven_, thank you for your assistance. Please continue to monitor and relay messages if possible. _Botswann_ out."

"Roger that, _Botswann_," Martha replies as she cycles the message back out, focused on the _Blue Donovan_.

-----​ 
The rendezvous coordinates would place the _Blue Donovan_ and the _Botswann_ 20 planetary diameters, or 160,000 km, from Kerin’s Tyr.

-----​ 
Martha relays the message to the _Blue Donovan_, but receives no response other than the repeated "cancel Signal GK" message.

"Ain’t nuttin’ but a Hound Dog," Martha mutters a hymnal verse under her breath as she continues her work. More openly, the engineer notifies the others of the lack of response from the _Blue Donovan_.

-----​ 
Vargas pivots the _Bray Keaven_ towards Kerin’s Tyr and proceeds to follow the _Blue Donovan _in–system at a discrete distance just within nominal sensor range.

-----​ 
While following the _Blue Donovan_ in, Martha scans it. The ship doesn’t appear to have suffered any external damage and is maintaining a steady 2G acceleration. The _Blue Donovan_ appears to have two dual turrets, probably a laser and sand caster in each.

-----​ 
The repeated "cancel Signal GK" comm message from the _Blue Donovan_ continues to be repeated every minute for an hour, and then the message changes to, audio only in the same calm male voice, "_Blue Donovan_ to Warne High Port approach control. We were attacked by pirates, and we have suffered some communications damage and casualties. Proceeding at best speed to Warne High Port. Message repeats every 5 minutes." The new message does repeat every 5 minutes.

In order to make the designated inspection point, the _Blue Donovan_ would have to flip over and start decelerating around 480,000 km from Kerin’s Tyr (or 60 planetary diameters). She doesn’t do so, but continues accelerating. At 400,000 km from Kerin’s Tyr — where she would normally flip in order to start decelerating to arrive at zero relative speed to Kerin’s Tyr — the _Blue Donovan_ continues accelerating.

-----​ 
"Where the Sam Hill is she going?" Aidan asks. "Can someone plot the course she’s tracking?"

-----​ 
"Better not be aimed directly at the planet," Vasilii muses.

-----​ 
As the _Bray Keaven_ follows the _Blue Donovan_ in, Swann observes the craft’s sensor signal and listens to the comm traffic with keen interest. When the _Blue Donovan_ changes its message, he becomes puzzled, with a pilot’s light of anxiety igniting in the pit of his stomach. That small flicker bursts into a full-blown sense of dread when the _Blue Donovan_ does not start the expected de-acceleration. Then the flame grows into horror as he suspects what is happening.

"Oh frell!" he thinks. "What are those madmen doing?"

For several seconds, Swann is stunned into inaction. The blood drains from his face and his eyes grow wide, although he is not aware of it. Coming back to his senses, he reaches for the comm switch. He tries to speak, but realizes his throat has gone dry and he can barely manage a hoarse croak. He quickly takes a sip of water from his vacc suit and tries again.

"Martha, radio the _Botswann_ and warn them! I think they mean to crash the _Blue Donovan_ into the high port! Kevon, Vargas — can we get close enough to stop them?"


----------



## Shadowdancer

"Do not adjust your computer screens. We are experiencing technical difficulties."

Don't know what happened with the font size on that last post. Guess it beats reading glasses, though.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Another thing I've noticed when compiling this story hour is that many incidents turn out to foreshadow later events. And I think often it is more serendipity or synchronicity than it is intentional design. Ron has mentioned on several occassions that he takes ideas the players mention in their posts -- sometimes in jest -- and runs with them or allows them to influence the direction events are taking.

Hmmm. Maybe we should stop giving him so many cruel ideas.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter VIII*​

*Date: 210-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, approaching Kerin's Tyr*
 
Kevon, who was starting to plot the _Donovan_’s course, looks up in shock at Swann’s realization. "Ms. Smythe, put every erg of power you can into the drives; we need to stop these guys," the captain orders.

"Mr. Kugiikishshi, transmit to the _Botswann_ our theory and inform them that we’re pursuing the _Donovan_.

"Emile, let’s catch these bastards."

-----​ 
"On it, guys!" Martha replies, directing her attentions toward pushing the _Bray Keaven_ as best as she can to maximize the ship’s performance. "I’ll give you all she can bear!"

Under her breath, the young engineer continues. "Come on, baby — let’s see what you’ve got!" Her fingers fly as she strives to fulfill the captain’s orders.

-----​ 
Vargas listens to Swann's theory and contemplates possible actions. Following the captain’s orders he immediately selects flank speed plus anything the drives can give. He follows the sensor images in an effort to outrun the _Blue Donovan_.

He then says to Kevon, "Captain, let us consider what is going on here. In the first place, I do not think a sophant is flying that ship. The voice is too calm and the messages too precisely timed to be coming from a sophant. I think the computer is flying the ship and it is possibly aimed at the highport.

"However, think about this. A single 200-dTon ship crashing into the highport will cause a bit of damage, but it will probably not be fatal to the installation. If that ship were loaded with explosives, especially nukes or anti-matter, it would probably destroy the highport and cause a great deal of collateral damage on the planetary surface from falling debris.

"We may be able to disable the maneuver drives with missile or laser fire from a reasonable distance, but that would turn a ship under power into a hunk of metal hurtling into the highport. We may be faced with destroying that ship while maintaining a reasonably safe distance in the event we set off a real light show.

"As I have said, I do not think the ship is manned by sophants but if it is, we are faced with the choice of the death of a few fanatics verses the death of hundreds if not thousands of innocent, unsuspecting individuals.

"Another possibility is to disable the drives and nudge the ship into an orbit around the planet.

"Whatever we decide to do, I need more speed. Is it possible to divert power from non-essential equipment to the drives and weapons?"

Vargas now gives absolute concentration to the task of intercepting the _Blue Donovan_ per the captain’s orders.

-----​ 
Ian, sitting in the lounge drinking a cup of — something (he hasn’t figured out what it is yet) listens intently to the conversations over the comm. He jumps in with a short message. "If there is any area where I may be of assistance, I’d be glad to help!"

He shakes his head and downs another gulp. After a few seconds, he flips the comm again. "How long do we have before impact? Is there enough time to board the ship and take control?"

-----​ 
At the start of her acceleration, the _Blue Donovan_ was 800,000 km from Kerin's Tyr. At 2G acceleration with no deceleration, Kevon calculates that the _Blue Donovan_ will hit either Kerin's Tyr or Warne Highport 150.58 minutes from when she started her run, or approximately 45 minutes from now. The _Blue Donovan_'s speed will be 177 km/s.

Drawing upon his naval design knowledge, Kevon quickly guesstimates that the _Blue Donovan_ will have an approximate loaded weight of 665 tons barring some sort of metallic cargo. Kevon blanches when he realizes the kinetic energy of the impact alone should roughly equal a 2.3-megaton nuclear weapon.

-----​ 
Vasilii easily manages to link up with the _Botswann_ given the reduced range and the new communications gear. After a look of horror and extensive swearing, some of which Vasilii hadn't heard before, the Hue Mercenary officer replies, "Oh frell, damn frell. We don’t have anything that is in a position to intercept and board the _Blue Donovan_. We might be able to scramble enough ships along with the Warne Highport's defensive systems to vaporize most of the _Blue Donovan_, but damn, I’m not so sure. I know that our chances for success would be even less if we didn’t have any warning.

"If you can close in time, please try to board and divert the _Blue Donovan_ since that’s the best chance of avoiding any damage. If you do board, we need to see positive control and a change of vector five minutes or 50,000 km or so from impact or we will begin firing. Oh frell. _Botswann_ out."

-----​ 
Vargas pushes the _Bray Keaven_ into full pursuit mode trailing the _Blue Donovan_. _The Bray Keaven_'s engines can normally accelerate an extra .2G above the nominal 2G rating, but that won't be enough by a long shot.

-----​ 
Kevon, looking at his plot, sees that if Martha can push the engines to 3G of acceleration, the _Bray Keaven_ can close to within docking distance within 29 minutes, which would leave about 11 minutes to dock, board and divert the runaway far trader. Kevon estimates that he or Vargas should be able to dock with the _Blue Donovan_ in about two minutes if there is no one on board and the autopilot's collision avoidance system is not active.

-----​ 
Martha redlines the power plant and maneuver drives as much as she can by diverting power from everything that she can. The _Bray Keaven_ leaps forward, slamming everyone into their respective acceleration couches or seats as the reduced power grav compensators struggle to limit the increased G effects. The _Bray Keaven_ is now accelerating at an impressive 2.88 G.

Martha sees that the power plant and maneuver drives are straining considerably to keep up the acceleration, and she doesn’t know how long she can maintain this level of acceleration without damaging or overloading the power plant and drives.

Hearing the _Botswann_’s communications over the ship’s comm, Martha continues her efforts to push the ship’s capacities, worrying every second about pushing the ship too far, too hard, but realizing that lives are at stake.

-----​ 
In their respective fire control stations, Swann and Aidan see the laser capacitor levels begin dropping immediately, and they can see the _Blue Donovan_’s two maneuver drives burning their bright blue as the _Bray Keaven_ desperately tries to close the distance.

-----​ 
Kevon’s plot now shows a docking distance intercept time of 31 minutes.

-----​ 
"Mr. McConnell, get suited up — you’ll be going with me onto the _Donovan_," Kevon orders. "You, too, Mr. Silver. We may need your computer expertise over there. Go with a combat loadout."

-----​ 
A big grin flashes across Ian’s face. "Aye, aye Cap’n." With a new sense of purpose, Ian runs to his cabin to get the rest of his gear.

-----​ 
"Aye sir!" Aidan says before he races back to his stateroom, suits up, and grabs rifle and pistol. All the while muttering to himself "Why is this place starting to remind me of a Tri–V serial?"

-----​ 
"Mr. Vargas, I need to get suited up," Kevon says. "Can you manage for a few minutes without me?"

Vargas breaks his concentration momentarily to reply. "Not a problem, Captain. I shall continue to close and dock with the _Blue Donovan_."

Vargas then looks at the readouts and says, "Captain, given the risks involved in this boarding, maybe you should stay on board here and I attempt to divert the ship. Failure will result in certain death and I am more expendable than you are.

"I do not wish to confront you but am simply stating a fact as I see it. What are your orders, Captain?"

Kevon smiles as he pauses in the doorway. "You’re a stakeholder; I’m just an employee. Who’s more expendable? I’ll be back to help you dock, but I think we need the more experienced pilot on the _Donovan_.

"We’ll discuss contingency plans when we I get back."

"Good employers take care of good employees," Vargas says. "However, you are right. We need the more experienced pilot on the _Blue Donovan_. Good luck."

Kevon then heads out to don his fitted vacc suit and combat load out, sans cutlass and shotgun.

Vargas returns to giving total concentration to the task at hand — catching and docking with the _Blue Donovan_.

-----​ 
Swann intently watches the _Blue Donovan_’s signature on the targeting sensor as he listens to the comm traffic. After he hears Kevon’s orders to Ian and Aidan, and the responses, he chuckles sardonically to himself. "Everyone’s in a hurry to be a hero," he says.

Suddenly, another idea pops into Swann’s head. He keys the comm. "How about we launch some missiles at the _Blue Donovan_? At 6G, they’ll get there well before we will. If that doesn’t take out the ship, we can still trying docking with it when we do get there."

-----​ 
"If we get very close then fire on her and disable ONE of the thrusters, that should make her veer off course," Vasilii says. "And it will drop her to 1G, which will simplify the intercept. But I don’t know how hard a shot that is; I’m not a gunner. What do you sophs think?"

"Do not shoot the thrusters," Vargas says. "We already have a very tricky docking to accomplish and having the ship in a turn at this speed makes it even more difficult. We have too many crew at risk to make any mistakes now."

"If it turns away from the planet, do we actually need to board at all?" Vasilii asks. "It can just fly off into space and someone in a faster ship can worry about it.

"Besides, once it’s diverted we can shoot the other thruster or kill the power plant. Then it’s flying in a straight line and it can’t evade.

"That's assuming we could make the shot, of course, which I don’t know." He finishes on a downbeat.

After considering for a moment, Vargas says, "Shooting out a thruster may not actually divert the ship as the computer should compensate for the unbalanced thrust. I am afraid we are left with only two options: Boarding the ship or destroying it.

"I am curious about what is on that ship. However the choice rests with the captain."

"But if it does compensate, we’d be facing a ship going in a straight line at 1G instead of 2G," Vasilii says. "That would give us more time and make the boarding much easier, especially if it tries to evade. If it doesn’t compensate, then the ship will miss the planet.

"Again, that’s assuming a shot like that is possible, which I don’t know."

"That is a good idea, Vasilii," Vargas says. "It might be a good idea to partially disable the ship. However, that will make things a little more difficult for the boarding crew. I will maneuver in a way to enable a best shot assuming that the captain is in agreement."

Vargas then comms Kevon to get orders.

-----​ 
Finishing his last clasps on his armor, Kevon replies, "Take out the port engine; use missiles, since Martha is pretty much taking everything else. I’ll be back up there in a bit."

-----​ 
"Swann, good luck with that shot," Vargas says. "Hold for a few minutes while I close the range in order to make a more accurate shot."

Vargas then returns to absolute concentration on closing the distance between the two ships. He continues to maneuver to give Swann the best possible shooting solution with the missiles.

-----​ 
Swann accesses the fire control for the port turret from his terminal. He brings the three loaded missiles to ready status. He waits for Vargas to finish his maneuver, then starts targeting the _Blue Donovan_’s port engine.

"I can launch three missiles before having to reload," he thinks. "Should I try a spread of three? No, I’ll just launch one for now, see what happens."

Over the comm Swann says, "I’m not sure how accurate I can be from this range, but here goes."

He fires a missile at the _Blue Donovan_. "Go, baby, go," he says once it’s away.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter IX*​ 
*Date: 210-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, approaching Kerin's Tyr*

Vargas keeps trying to push the _Bray Keaven_ to close faster with the _Blue Donovan_. The _Bray Keaven_ is already in an almost–ideal, near–zero–degree–deflection firing angle (almost directly astern), and Vargas manages to keep the ship steady and true in spite of considerable vibration from the overloaded maneuver drives.

Looking at the fuel readout, Vargas notes that the _Bray Keaven_ is consuming fuel at a truly alarming rate, probably because Martha has somehow combined a seriously abused plant and fuel directly routed to the maneuver drive to set up what amounts to an after burner.

-----​ 
In engineering, Martha can hear, feel, and see the power plant and maneuver drives straining. Though she half fears that the engineering systems are on the verge of a total breakdown, she manages to route power and flow for a bit longer, maintaining the _Bray Keaven_’s acceleration and so far, avoiding a system shutdown or immediate apparent damage.

-----​ 
Swann switches his fire control station over to handle the port turret, arms the missile launcher, targets the port maneuver drive on the _Blue Donovan_, and fires. The missile seems to slowly crawl towards the _Blue Donovan_ about 15,000 km away since the missile only has a net 4G acceleration rate. Swann’s fire control readout estimates that the missile will impact in 14.5 minutes.

-----​ 
While the missile is closing, Kevon, Ian, and Aidan suit up, grab weapons, and prepare to board the _Blue Donovan_. After a moment of hesitation, Saro suits up as well, grabs his medical kit, and prepares to follow the boarding party if requested.

-----​ 
Vasilii also dons his vacc suit over diplo armor and grabs his magnum revolver. Then he returns to the bridge and lets Martha know he’s back on comms.

-----​ 
Kevon also returns to the bridge while Ian, Aidan, and Saro wait in the improvised sickbay and the adjoining empty cabin.

-----​ 
With everyone at least having one eye on Swann’s targeting readout showing missile closure, the crew waits out the minutes as the missile closes in on the _Blue Donovan_. The missile runs true to Swann’s targeting and slams into the _Blue Donovan_’s port maneuver drive. Scattered cheers ring out on the comms as the vids show the drive flickering and then go dark. On the bridge, the tracking plots show the _Blue Donovan_ dropping to 1G acceleration. The _Blue Donovan_’s course still shows it impacting either the Warne Highport or Kerin’s Tyr, but now in 41 minutes rather than the original 31 minutes.

-----​ 
In the starboard turret, Swann allows himself a self–satisfied — what his father would have called a "drek–eating" — little grin.

-----​ 
After a minute, Vasilii sends a new message in system. "_Bray Keaven_ to Kerin’s Tyr authorities. Be advised that we have destroyed one of _Blue Donovan_’s thrusters with a missile, and reduced her to 1G. Unfortunately this did not put her off course, but we have increased her transit time by 10 minutes. Details attached. We are docking to board. Please reschedule your firing to give us some more time to take control. Please confirm."

-----​ 
The _Bray Keaven_ closes on the _Blue Donovan_ as the minutes pass by. As Vargas guides the _Bray Keaven_ closer, he can see the _Blue Donovan_’s attitudinal thrusters firing to keep the damaged far trader on its course to impact the highport or planet. The _Blue Donovan_ doesn’t seem to react at all to the _Bray Keaven_’s approach, even when the pursuing far trader passes into the range that should trigger collision avoidance systems if active.

Martha, upon observing this, mentions over the comms, "She appears to be on autopilot, but since the message changed after it started flying, there may be somebody onboard, so it’s safe to say they aren’t at the controls. Be careful, boys!"

-----​ 
The strained power plant and maneuver drives begin to overwhelm Martha, and the acceleration drops to 2.64G as minor systems begin to fail. Martha’s damage–control displays start blinking madly in red showing various pumps, capacitors, transducers, and other minor systems that have overheated, shut down, or otherwise fail. Martha winces as she very briefly considers the damage being done to the just overhauled systems.

She comms the bridge. "Captain, she’s starting to shut down! I need to ease up on her soon, or we’re done for. I don’t know how much longer we can keep this up!"

-----​ 
Despite the reduced closure rate, and the odd power fluctuations and the minor odd behavior the drives are starting to exhibit, Vargas still manages to dock the _Bray Keaven_’s port airlock with the _Blue Donovan_’s starboard airlock without any problems. The _Blue Donovan_ doesn’t react at all and continues on her course. The astrogation plot shows impact with the highport or planet in 31 minutes though the mercenaries and highport will probably start firing in 26 minutes or so.

-----​ 
Vargas begins to relax his concentration with the completion of docking. "Martha, we are successfully docked. You can give the engineering equipment a bit of a rest for the time being. Just have her ready for a quick breakaway if needed.

"By the way, great job on diverting power and keeping the ship in one piece."

Vargas looks back on the events of the past few minutes and is definitely glad that he put in the practice time in the learning of pilot skills. With the speeds matched and the ships coupled together, he reduces thrust to just enough to keep the ships matched in speed and direction.

-----​ 
While the boarding party prepares for action, Martha starts running a level–one diagnostic on the system, in case there’s an immediate emergency need for repairs.

-----​ 
During the docking procedure, Swann keeps an eye on the targeting sensors to make sure there are no more ships in the area. Once the ships are docked, he comms Martha: "I know you have enough things to keep you busy, but I need to ask you to do one more. I’m going to move to the airlock to provide the boarding party some backup if they need it. Can you keep an eye on the sensors for ‘visitors?’ If you pick up anything approaching, let me know and I’ll return to the starboard turret."

-----​ 
"Damn!" Martha mutters under her breath. "Sure, Swann," she says as she pulls up the sensor suite and begins scanning the interplanetary neighborhood, leaving the diagnostic to run in the background. "I’m on it! Be careful in there!"

-----​ 
Swann then moves to the area next to the port air lock, retrieves a shotgun from the ship’s locker, loads it, and stands by in case he’s needed.

-----​ 
At the airlock, the boarding party prepares to board.

"McConnell first, myself next. Mr. Silver behind me, and Doctor, stay near the airlock until we can secure the area," Kevon orders. "Understood?"

Saro positions himself by the airlock, checking for the one-thousandth time that his medkit is handy. Nodding curtly to Kevon, "Sure thing. I’m not all that interested in finding myself in the middle of a firefight again iffen I don’t have to.

"I’ll be here, so if y’all need a hand, gimme a holler and I’ll come a runnin.’ "

"Mr. Vargas, sit tight for the time being and give us a moment to assess the situation, before we decide on what we need to do," the captain adds over the comms.

Turning to Ian and drawing his laser pistol, he says. "Let’s go."

-----​ 
"Roger, captain, holding steady locked to _Blue Donovan_, awaiting further orders. Good luck."

Vargas continues to hold steady while the boarding party enters the ship. He now devotes his entire concentration on maintaining a perfect track with the _Blue Donovan_. Given that the _Blue Donovan_’s autopilot is on, the attitudinal thrusters are working, the _Bray Keaven_ has been throttled back to 1G acceleration, and nothing has blown up — yet — keeping the _Bray Keaven_ in position is relatively easy to do.

-----​ 
Vasilii wonders what happens if they manage to change course on the _Blue Donovan_. Will it rip the airlock coupling apart? They only just paid to have it fixed. His 5 percent stake in the ship is not looking secure. Still, the spacer types should know what to do.

The Vilani merchant contacts the Hue Mercenary Boat _Botswann_. The _Botswann _is actually quite close (for the moment), and starting to accelerate in pursuit of the _Blue Donovan_ and _Bray Keaven_. The _Botswann_ is ahead of the pair of far traders, but the far traders will pass the _Botswann _very shortly.

The _Botswann_’s officer replies, "Good job on slowing the _Blue Donovan_ down and docking. Please be aware that we have orders to fire on any ships approaching the Warne Highport or the planet at 50,000 km unless we see a significant vector change. Our plot indicates that you have 24 minutes to change course. We’re accelerating now to try and catch up to you, but we won’t be able to do so until after you are quite a way past the planet."

"Acknowledged, _Botswann_." Vasilii passes the information to all the _Bray Keaven_ crew.

-----​ 
In engineering, Martha breathes a sigh of relief as the power plant and drives return to a more normal level of activity and usage. She starts her diagnostic routines, wincing at the red flashing lights that appear, and then switches to a scan at Swann’s request. Martha’s scan plot shows a 200–dTon ship identified as the _Botswann_ (transponder signal) about 20,000 km or so ahead and starting to accelerate in the same direction.

Martha also notes a 300-dTon ship that lies about 45,000 km to starboard and is accelerating at 2G. The 300-dTon ship’s transponder replies to her squawk request as the _Ghaieul_, a 300-dTon trader. The _Ghaieul_ was headed inbound and decelerating, but she is now angling towards the projected path of the two far traders and accelerating.

-----​ 
About this time, Vasilii receives a hail from the _Ghaieul_. The vid screen shows a black–furred Vargr with quite a scar across his snout. The Vargr says, "The _Ghaieul_ pack is moving to . . . assist . . . you should you need it. We have notified the Warne Highport of our plan to assist. We can not catch up in time if you do not divert the ship, but we can help any survivors when we catch up."

"Great," thinks Vasilii, "why is it always a soph with a scar on his face who offers aid at times like this? Oh well, with the authorities coming in we can probably rely on him to play it straight."

He passes the message around the crew and acknowledges/thanks _Ghaieul_. He also lets the _Botswann_ know what _Ghaieul_ said, just in case _Ghaieul_ gave them a different story.

-----​ 
Shortly after the docking, Swann joins the boarding party, grabs a shotgun from the weapon’s locker, and wishes the boarding party good luck.

The boarding party consisting of Ian, Kevon, Aidan, and Saro make their way into the port docking tube headed for the Blue Donovan. Only two of the Bray Keaven crew can fit into the airlock comfortably at once, so Ian and Kevon enter first. When the outer iris valve opens, the docking tube beckons beyond. The tube extends some seven or so meters to the hull of the Blue Donovan, and the indicator lights show a good seal and a pressurized docking tube. After Ian and Kevon clear the airlock, Aidan and Saro follow.

Floating over to the _Blue Donovan_, Ian and Kevon note that _Blue Donovan_’s iris valve and controls show no sign of any damage. A moment later, Saro and Aidan join them outside the _Blue Donovan_’s outer iris valve.

Readying their gauss pistol and laser pistol, Ian and Kevon key the iris valve open. The iris valve opens smoothly, and a perfectly normal looking airlock appears beyond. Ian and Kevon smoothly swing into the grav field, close the outer iris valve, look at each other a moment, and then key the inner iris valve open.

The inner iris valve opens smoothly. Straight across the small crew lounge area, Ian sees a destroyed vid screen and a fair number of scorch– and pockmarks on the wall. On the floor, in a pool of blood, lies a human body dressed in a light blue jumpsuit. The upper torso appears to have been hit by a number of high–velocity projectile rounds.

Even more notable is the rather large, gray lizard thing that appears to be noisily slurping on something in the body’s abdomen. At the iris valve’s opening the creature looks up, it’s mouth filled with entirely too many sharp–looking teeth dripping blood. The lizard is around three or so meters long from head to tail. The body is fairly squat and appears to be covered with tough–looking scales. The tail is about a meter or so long and fairly broad at the base.

The lizard snarls and charges Ian.

Over comm, Ian says, "What the frell is that? A giant lizard eating a dead guy!"

-----​ 
Swann says to himself in a bemused tone, "A giant lizard? So is a gorilla piloting the ship?"

-----​ 
Though a little surprised, Ian slides to the right (to give Kevon a shot) and fires his gauss pistol. Unfortunately, the shot misses.

Kevon fires his laser pistol at the lizard and misses.

The lizard reaches Ian and tries to chomp on Ian’s left leg. The lizard manages to briefly close on Ian’s leg, but the vacc suit is tough stuff. The lizard snarls louder as it appears to break a tooth or two on the suit.

"Sonavabitch tried to take my leg off!"

-----​ 
Swann's bemusement turns to concern and a feeling of impotence at being stuck aboard the _Bray Keaven_. "Why does all this weird drek keep happening to us?"

-----​ 
Ian fires again at the lizard at his feet. The gauss pistol round smacks into the overgrown gecko on its back near its left rear leg. The scales are apparently fairly thick because, while the lizard snaps at the impact area, not a lot of blood appears to flow from the wound.

Ian flips the gauss pistol fire selection switch to four–round burst so the next shots will have better results. He hopes. He takes the opportunity while the beast is distracted by his wound to step through the iris valve and to the left.

A string of Vilani curses spew from Kevon’s mouth as he attempts to cycle the iris valve closed. "How the hell . . . " _sidestep _" . . . do we always get into . . . _" fumble for control while keeping one eye on the reptile_ " . . . these insane situations!" _tap the controls_

"Mr. Silver, Dr. Talbek, be advised we have a reptilian creature trying to bite Mr. McConnell’s leg off here," he warns the others. "Use caution when opening the iris valve."

He starts to make his way towards the bridge. "Keep it busy," Kevon quips with a little morbid humor — very little.

"Shouldn’t be a problem," Ian replies as he repositions himself in the corridor. "It seems to have taken a liking to me." A string of Marine–grade curses spew forth from Ian’s mouth towards the beastie.

-----​ 
Listening to the curses and exertions of the two on the other side of the airlock, Saro groans. He leans back against the closest wall and slowly knocks the back of his helmet against the wall behind him.

"Killer viruses," _thud_, "illegal cargoes," _thud_, "mysterious cubes," _thud_, "bloodthirsty brigands," _thud_ "and now soph–eating lizards." _thud thud thud_

"I’m beginning to think that no trip will ever be uninteresting. And I use ‘interesting’ in the ancient Chinese sense of the word."

Saro sighs deeply and straightens up. "If you want us to help you out in there, you’ll have to let us through, Mr. Holland. We can’t do much from this side of the lock."

He readies himself to dodge any man–eating lizards, flying monkeys and giant rabid basselopes that might greet him on the other side of the airlock.

-----​ 
"Vasilii, good thinking about the message," Vargas says. "Please thank the _Ghaieul_ for their concern and willingness to help, but we had better wave them off. The last thing we are going to need is another ship in the near vicinity in the event things go sour and we have to do some emergency maneuvering."

-----​ 
"_Ghaieul_, _Bray Keaven_ here. Our pilot advises that there may be some unpredictable violent maneuvers if we override controls on _Blue Donovan_ or perform an emergency undocking with stress on the coupling. Please keep a fair distance once you match to avoid collision risk, or a swipe of the exhaust wash."

Vasilii receives no reply from the _Ghaieul_.

-----​ 
"Martha, if possible, I think we had better seal off the entrances to engineering and the bridge," Vargas says. "If that coal scuttle full of teeth manages to get aboard, it could generate a real problem. Incidentally, are you armed down there?"

-----​ 
Martha seals off the entrances to engineering and the bridge. "Roger, Vargas, though I’m not sure what impact it’d have on the beast."

-----​ 
Hearing this, Vasilii drops a message into crew comm. "Does Mr. McConnell have his ACR, or would he like it brought to the airlock in view of developments?"

-----​ 
Martha continues her sensor sweeps of the area, monitoring activity as the ships hurtle towards Kerin’s Tyr at breakneck speed. She doesn’t pick up anything new. Yet.

-----​ 
Vasilii again wonders briefly about the docking tube, but then remembers that the starboard docking tube was the one just replaced. The port one hasn’t been damaged. Yet.

-----​ 
On the _Blue Donovan_, the fight continues. Cursing, Ian dodges left to clear the airlock and then fires his gauss pistol in burst mode at the overgrown rabid gecko. Amazingly, the four–round burst catches the gray komodo dragon–crocodile cross at the base of the skull in mid–snap at Kevon, and all four of the gauss pistol rounds strike true, nearly severing the skull from the rest of the body.

Kevon, intent on running past the lizard to the bridge, makes it almost to the bridge iris valve before Ian manages to get out, "_pant pant_ I think the motherfreller is dead _pant pant_."

Ian then fires another burst into where he guesses the lizard’s heart might be to be sure.

Kevon gets the bridge iris valve open. Immediately to his left past the iris valve are some laser scorches along the wall. Carefully inching forward, he spies a body slumped back over the right pilot controls, and a considerable amount of gore covering the controls on the right side.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Aidan and Saro make it into the airlock and open the inner iris valve. When the inner iris valve opens, Aidan strides out first with a curious and intent look on his face. He bends down to prod the now–dead lizard with his rifle briefly before commenting, "Good lord, I think that’s a Maherian Jawsenbek! Not something that you’d keep as a pet, and nothing that should be anywhere near here. I think that Cousin Gabriel hunted one decades ago when he took that extended safari down Sol way."

Saro warily follows and easily verifies that the light blue jump–suited body is definitely dead. The impact wounds in his chest probably killed him, but if not, missing most of his abdomen definitely did him in.

-----​ 
On the bridge, Kevon checks the left set of flight controls. The controls appear to be computer locked with the autopilot engaged. The autopilot does appear to be set to intercept the Warne Highport.

-----​ 
Looking around the crew lounge a bit more, Ian sees that there is a large (about 3m long, 1m high, 0.75m wide) rectangular container of some sort lying in the corridor towards the crew cabins with the nearest side open. A quick inspection (from a distance) reminds Ian and Saro of one of the frozen beastie low berths in the _Bray Keaven_’s cargo hold.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter X*​ 

*Date: 210-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and Blue Donovan, approaching Kerin's Tyr*


*

A strangled groan emits from Saro as an ugly suspicion rises. Glancing anxiously at Aidan, Saro quickly yet cautiously approaches the open container in an attempt to get a better look at it.

-----​​​ 
"Mr. Silver, I need you up here," Kevon says as he checks the level on encryption on the computer lock. "Mr. McConnell, is your leg all right?"

-----​ 
"Yes Cap’n. From what I can tell, it appears to be only bruised a bit."

-----​ 
While waiting for Aidan to arrive, the captain checks the comm system. He attempts to clear the automatic message program running through the system, and to establish ship–to–ship comms with the Bray Keaven.

-----​ 
Vargas continues to hold position locked to the Blue Donovan. He toggles the crew communication. "Kevon, do you think that you will be able to divert that ship in time? I also wonder where the rest of the crew may be. This seems to be going too easily, I suspect that somebody has left more than enough nasty surprises on board that death trap. According to the ship’s chronometer, you have about 23 minutes left to accomplish your task. Good luck and good hunting."

-----​ 
"We’re still a couple minutes away from being able to determine that, Mr. Vargas," Kevon replies calmly, albeit a bit distracted. "Thank you for the update."

-----​ 
"Roger Kevon, acknowledging your last transmission. I will maintain contact with the Blue Donovan as long as possible. Vargas out."

-----​ 
In the crew lounge, Aidan tears himself away from amusedly inspecting the carcass of the jawsenbek and rushes to the bridge. When he arrives, he cheerfully asks, "You requested some computer assistance?" before getting to sitting at the third bridge station and pulling out his tabletcomp. After a moment of inspection, he comments, "Ah, standard General Products Mk 1/bis Model 232.kx02. Let me see here, this shouldn’t take long."

-----​ 
Meanwhile Kevon attempts to estimate how long it will take to get the ship back under sophont control, as well as quick–and–dirty nav numbers to determine roughly how much time he’ll need to effect the proper course correction and add 50 percent. He decides that about 5-10 minutes of 1G thrust at a 90 degree angle to their current course should be enough to convince the Warne Highport that the angle has shifted enough to avoid impact.

-----​ 
Vargas continues to maintain course and speed to maintain lock with the other ship. He thinks to himself, "What next?" as he comms engineering.

"Martha, what is the position and status of the Ghaieul? For some reason I have the gut feeling that we had better keep an eye on that ship.

"Vasilii, please keep trying to raise the Ghaieul. I am beginning to get suspicious about there being no answer."

-----​ 
Vasilii repeats his previous message and adds "Please acknowledge, Ghaieul." He gets no response.

-----​ 
Ian stays with the Doc as he checks out the dead, keeping a watchful eye out for any other surprises. "Hmm. It doesn’t look like you can help this one, Doc.

"Kevon, Aidan, any chance either of you could get into the computer and lock down the rest of the hatches and iris valves so we won’t have any more surprises? Just see if you can add it to your ‘to do’ list!" he ends with a grin.

-----​ 
Saro contacts the Bray Keaven. "Vasilii, this is Saro. Could you indulge me and seal off and lock the areas where our passengers and the frozen beasties are berthed until we get back aboard? It is just for my peace of mind."

-----​ 
Vasilii acknowledges Saro and passes the request on to Martha, who has control of that stuff from engineering.

-----​ 
"Roger that," Martha says, triggering the lockdown of the low berths and the cargo holds. She continues to monitor the sensor array.

-----​ 
After listening to the comm traffic, Swann decides to join the bordering party on the Blue Donovan, just in case there are any more surprises waiting.

Once Saro and Silver clear the airlock on the Donovan, Swann crosses over. He exits the airlock to find Ian and Saro inspecting a container. He takes a look at the deceased reptile splayed on the floor.

"Ian, this things big enough for you to get a new belt and a pair of boots out of its hide," he says. He prods it with the toe of his boot. "Sure is nasty looking. You’re lucky it didn’t do some real damage to you."

"Thanks for your concern. I managed to get a lucky shot."

"So, should we search the rest of the ship while Kevon tries to get control of this runaway?"

-----​ 
The Bray Keaven and the Blue Donovan continue accelerating steadily at 1G towards the Warne Highport.

-----​ 
Vasilii continues to hail the Ghaieul, but still receives no reply.

Vasilii wonders whether the Ghaieul has anything to do with the dueling pistols, either intercepting them or protecting them or just keeping an eye on them.

He decides to get a picture of what’s happening with the various ships as regards intercepts and matches. Gathering the available data he puts together a timetable for:


1) Blue Donovan to change course sufficiently to calm everybody down — 0236 hours.
2) Ghaieul to flyby close enough to shoot at them — 0300 hours.
3) Ghaieul to close and match, to theoretically allow docking — 0315 hours.
4) The Botswann to intercept and match Blue Donovan and Bray Keaven — 0320 hours.
5) Blue Donovan to make a controlled journey to Kerin’s Tyr at 1G — 0700 hours.


-----​ 
Continuing her sensor sweep, Martha has the Botswann on the scan along with a couple of other 200-dTon Hue Mercenary boats (MacCaren and Joosul). The Hue Mercenary boats are broadcasting their transponder squawks. Rapidly retreating to starboard is the Ghaieul, also replying to transponder squawk requests. The Ghaieul is falling behind because of far traders’ high speeds, but she is accelerating.

-----​ 
Vargas is really beginning to become concerned about the lack of communication from the Ghaieul. He now begins to concentrate on maintaining an even track with the Blue Donovan in the event that he will need to make an emergency docking.

He thinks, "Well, let’s see: A ship full of wounded and dead crew and passengers nearing a critical collision with the high port, a giant lizard eating the dead, a Vargr ship attempting to catch up and no communication, all gunners and command away, minimal crew — the situation is excellent. Life as an adventurer is a thrill a minute."

"Vasilii, what is the status of the Blue Donovan and the communications with the Ghaieul?"

"No change."

"Please inform Kevon that I shall maintain a shadowing position until we are clear of danger of collision with the high port."

"Will do."

Vargas then clicks the intercom and asks, "Martha, how is the engineering plant taking this beating?"

-----​ 
Martha responds, with a voice brimming with concern, "I’ve yet to do a detailed diagnostic, but preliminary reports show a number of red flags. I don’t like it, not at all. If someone’ll take sensors, I can start making some field repairs."

-----​ 
"Well, I’m not quite as bad at sensors as I am at comms," Vasilii says. "I’ll monitor them, and let you know if there’s anything that looks important."

Vasilii starts to alternate between monitoring sensors and comms.

-----​ 
After a few minutes of "Hmmm, that’s interesting," "Ah," and "Why did they do that?" comments along with the occasional "Oops," the "Lockout Active" message on all of the screens at Kevon’s pilot station suddenly disappears, and Aidan comments, "The ship is yours, I believe."

Kevon checks the controls, and he does seem to have the ability to disengage the autopilot and take manual control at any time.

"Well, done, Mr. Silver," Kevon says as he starts programming his maneuver. "You’ve earned at least another week of not getting shoved out the airlock." He pauses long enough to give Aidan a mischievous smile, then returns to his work.

-----​ 
After a moment of coordination between the two far traders, Vasilii disengages the Bray Keaven’s docking tube and Vargas fires the port thrusters to move the Bray Keaven 1 km to starboard of the Blue Donovan. Then, the pair of far traders pivots 90 degrees to port and begin accelerating.

-----​ 
Finally recovering fully from the shock of his encounter with the overgrown gecko, Ian turns to Swann with a troubled look on his face. "Swann, I am concerned that you left the Bray Keaven with only three crew members aboard. None of which have any skill in gunnery that I’m aware of. Please consider returning before we are forced to undock. I am planning to search the ship, but my first priority is to protect Kevon and Aidan so I planned to stay here at the entrance of the bridge until they have control of the ship."

"I thought securing this ship was the pressing concern," Swann says. "I didn't know the boarding party was going to establish control so quickly. Plus, with all those shuttles out there, I don't think anyone will try anything. But if you think it’s best, I can go back."

Swann walks back over to the airlock just in time to see the Bray Keaven pull away as the Blue Donovan changes course. He turns back around, a sheepish grin on his face. "Well, I guess I missed my ship.

"Maybe we should start looking around now, see if anyone else is aboard?"

Ian turns off his comm unit so no one will hear the stream of curses he starts hurtling at Swann under his breath.

-----​ 
Vasilii, manning comms, notifies the Botswann of the course change. Botswann replies, "Well done Bray Keaven. Please continue accelerating on your current heading for another 5 minutes and then start decelerating. Botswann and MacCaren will intercept for inspection. What is the status of the Blue Donovan’s crew and passengers? Departure manifest shows four crew and four passengers."

-----​ 
Kevon replies directly to the Botswann’s orders. "Understood, Botswann. We’ll continue at 1G on current heading for 5 minutes, then decelerate to station keeping. Blue Donovan out."

-----​ 
Saro completes his inspection of the rectangular box in the corridor. The box does appear to be a mobile low berth similar to the ones used to transport the frozen beasties in the Bray Keaven’s cargo hold. He is a little curious as to how the box came to be in the corridor, since it's too long to be maneuvered around the corner, until Swann points out that the box could have come in from the cargo bay or through the forward cargo lock.

-----​ 
On the bridge, Aidan locks down the iris valves as requested earlier by Ian.

-----​ 
After Vasilii relays the crew and passenger count, Ian, Swann, and Saro decide to head to the passenger lounge to investigate. Ian and Swann go up first. When the lift doors open, they find six bodies scattered about the lounge. There are three men and one woman in various civilian clothing, and one man and one woman in light blue jumpsuits. All have their hands bound behind their backs. None have any visible wounds other than the two in jumpsuits who appear to have some blunt force trauma. All are breathing, and the civilian woman is moaning lightly.

Speaking over his comm unit, Ian says, "We have six bodies in the crew lounge. They all appear to be alive at the moment. Doc, you’d better get up here."

Ian approaches the civilian woman who is moaning and starts to untie her hands so she will be more comfortable. "Ma’am, can you hear me? I am here to help you. Who did this to you? Do you know what happened to the other two people on board?"

-----​ 
Listening to the boarding party over the comms, Martha says, "From the sounds of it, there is still one crew member missing. Be careful, boys, in case he may still be on the ship somewhere."

After a moment’s pause, she continues. "He may be gone, of course, to avoid the crash, but if he’s part of some bunch of fanatics or zealots or something, who knows what he’ll want to do in order to protect his mission."

-----​ 
Swann goes over to the men in civilian clothing, and starts checking them for injuries and for weapons. "Ian, check her for weapons before you untie her. Can’t be too careful."

"Huh? Oh, OK Swann. Can’t be too careful, right."

"Dammit!" Ian thinks to himself, "Gotta get my head on straight and quit piss’n and moan’n about Swann leavin’ the ship!"

Ian searches the woman before he unties her and resumes questioning her.

-----​ 
Martha continues to monitor sensors to make sure everything proceeds as normal. She also continues specific diagnostics of the various ship’s systems that were strained by the recent exertion.

-----​ 
Vasilii contacts Martha. "Miss Smythe, you’re our EW expert. I was wondering if it would be possible to send a message to the Botswann without Ghaieul getting wind of it. Do we have that sort of capability? Would you be able to work something out?"

-----​ 
The young engineer responds, "It all depends on the range of their sensors. I can do something low powered, that won’t carry as far, and can even encrypt it. I’ll create you a comm link."

-----​ 
Vasilii sends a secure message to the Botswann. "This is Bray Keaven on secure comm. We have received no comm from the ship Ghaieul, who is making a matching maneuver. We find their behavior a little suspicious — they have ignored hails since we asked them to pull off. Can you advise whether you are familiar with this ship? Also, can you give us an ETA to reach our vicinity and/or match us? We’d appreciate an escort, if that is possible. Request secure reply."

He appends course and speed details for the various participants.

-----​ 
Botswann replies, "Understood, Bray Keaven. We have warned the Ghaieul off as well. They do not seem to be inclined to acknowledge. I doubt that they will try anything with us in the neighborhood, but I would recommend caution just in case. Our records indicate that the Ghaieul has some history of opportunistic ‘assistance’ in the past. Our ETA is currently 37 minutes."

-----​ 
Vargas is concentrating on the piloting of the ship in an effort to keep it out of harm’s way. He continues to shadow the Blue Donovan and silently wonders why the crew was left alive.

"Vasilii, it seems strange to me that a pirate attack would take over the ship, set it on a collision course with the high port, then leave the crew alive. As my adoptive father would say, this does not smell right. There is a great deal more to this then meets the eye."

"Yep. Maybe we disturbed them; maybe they relied on the lizard thing keeping the crew from the bridge. Who knows?"

"If you can contact the boarding party without any one else overhearing, tell them to carefully watch for booby traps. I just have a gut feeling that all is not as presented."

"Will do." 
*


----------



## Broccli_Head

Good stuff. Please keep it coming! 

Also...I just got *Gateway to Destiny* and am excited about possibly staring a new Trav campagn as the other one unfortunately stalled.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Thanks.

You'll like Gateway to Destiny. It's got lots of good stuff in it. All in all, a pretty good setting book.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XI*​ 

*Date: 210-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and Blue Donovan, approaching Kerin's Tyr*

On the _Blue Donovan_, Saro rushes up to the passenger lounge. He finds Ian and Swann searching the six bound bodies for weapons and then starting to cut their plastic-cuff bonds. Ian and Swann don’t find any weapons on any of the bodies.

Saro immediately does a quick inspection of all. The two in light–blue jumpsuits appear to have suffered blows to the head and body. There may be some neurological damage, but neither appears to be in imminent danger. The other four appear to have been rendered unconscious through chemical means, probably an injection of some sort. The two in light–blue jumpsuits also appear to have been given some sort of injection.

After making sure that the two in light–blue jumpsuits really are stable and in no immediate danger, Saro turns his attention to the woman whom was originally moaning. She appears to be in some psychological shock, but other than some odd tenderness around her abdomen, she seems to be OK, all things considered.

The woman rather blearily and confusedly answers Ian’s questions about what happened. "What? Who are you? Where did you come from?

"No, I don’t know what happened to the captain and the other fellow. What happened? Ow, my head and stomach ache.

"Who are you? I remember some men with guns who tied us up. George! George, I’m sorry for leaving. I remember someone with a needle. Why did they use a needle?"

Further questions are also similarly answered, at least for some time.

Gradually, the other three probable passengers also awaken in a similarly confused state. All recount a similar story and similar symptoms — a headache and a stomachache. The youngest male complains that he "knew that damned Vorick Stew was going to make us all sick."

-----​ 
On the bridge, Kevon keeps the _Blue Donovan_ on the designated course and makes the flip over to start decelerating at the designated time. The _Botswann_ replies to Kevon’s acknowledgement of the course. "Thank you for the acknowledgement and starting deceleration according to schedule. Just so you know, we have notified the _Ghaieul_ that their assistance is appreciated, but unnecessary at this point."

-----​ 
The _Bray Keaven_ and the _Blue Donovan_ still have their ship–to–ship tight–beam link, over which Vasilii transmits Vargas’ warning about booby traps to Kevon, who relays the message on suit comms to the rest of the boarding party.

-----​ 
Swann acknowledges the message from Kevon. "Thanks for the heads up. Speaking of, see if this ship has any sort of weapons and if you can power them up. Just in case we need them.

"We’re going to check aft for more ‘surprises.’ If you don’t need Aidan to help you getting the weapons online, you might want to send him up here to help Doc."

Swann then goes over to Ian and says in a low voice, "We should probably search the rest of the ship, especially engineering, to make sure they didn’t leave any backup ‘presents.’ "

Ian nods his head in agreement. "Sure."

Turning to Saro, he says, "Doc, you got things under control here? Swann and I are gonna go for a stroll."

Turning back to Swann, he says, "Let’s go ahead and check this area out. I’d hate to leave the Doc here alone before we do."

-----​ 
Turning back to her damage–control readouts, Martha sees that the automated diagnostics have completed. A very rough guestimate would put the damage at about Cr50,000 worth of damage to the power plant and maneuver drives. The plant and drives should be okay for a 1.75G bit of acceleration, but anything more would be really unwise. 1G would be best. She has enough parts on hand to conduct emergency repairs, which would restore 2G acceleration for a brief period.

Martha makes a mental note to have Aidan pursue the legal ramifications of seeking recompense for answering this Signal GK. She then begins to conduct emergency repairs to the maneuver drives.

"Could these guys be friends of Ian’s, perhaps after that box of his? Or do they even know about the box?" she mutters, more to herself than to the others on the link. "Boxes, boxes ever where, and no one stops to think."

-----​ 
Kevon continues to concentrate on his course, monitoring the comms as he works. At some point, he uses the suit comms to contact Ian and Swann. "Mr. McConnell, what’s the word with the passengers? Anything new?"

-----​ 
Ian pauses during his inspection to reply. "Captain, all six appear to be alive. Some appear to have been drugged; others were beat unconscious. I will let the Doc give you a more detailed report on their conditions. Swann and I have started a sweep of the ship. Once we have completed our inspection of the area around the lounge, we'll be heading to engineering, contacting you as we go to let us through the iris valves as needed."

-----​ 
Vasilii lets Martha and Vargas know how soon he calculates the various ships will arrive and be able to dock with the _Blue Donovan_ and the _Bray Keaven_. "About five minutes of evasive maneuvers should be no problem, if it comes to it, right?"

Then he sends the figures over to _Blue Donovan_ on secure comm, along with a general sit rep, and asks for a return sit rep when it’s convenient.

-----​ 
Martha clears her throat and responds. "Evasive maneuvers at 1.7Gs, not a problem. You want 2Gs, that’s gonna take some attention down here."

-----​ 
"Half a gee would be fine, I’d think," Vasilii says. "After all, all we have to do is spin at our deck plate compensation limit, and they’d need to fly 15G circles round us to keep the airlocks aligned. Just so long as they don’t try to fire and disable us.

"Miss Smythe, a thought. If, and only if, it makes engineering sense, perhaps we might let _Ghaieul_ detect us powering up our lasers when they come into normal sensor range. If that sort of thing can be done?"

-----​ 
"Ship’s gunner is one of the few things I can’t do on this ship, Vasilii," Martha responds. "We can do it, but then aren’t we asking for trouble? How’d it look to the locals?"

-----​ 
Closing the comm, the Vilani merchant mutters, "Next time, we keep a gunner aboard."

"Vasilii, I heard that and could not agree more," Vargas says. "I was thinking along the same lines.

"There is always a risk of attack from the _Ghaieul_, but I don’t think they will do so with other ships so nearby. I propose to screen the _Blue Donovan_ and maybe bluff the _Ghaieul_ away."

"OK, but let’s not actually _start_ anything," Vasilii says. "After all, they’ll know there are three ships from Kerin’s Tyr due on the scene within a few minutes of them. They ought to realize they just don’t have _time_ to do anything, unless we panic them."

-----​ 
"They’re already within close range for their weapons, I’m sure," Martha says. "If they were going to fire, they’d have done it by now. What with an SDB not but moments away, they’re more likely to attempt to dock and raid than open fire."

-----​ 
Vargas considers the possibility that they may be boarded, then keys the intraship comm. "Martha, I am going to try to prevent the _Ghaieul_ from boarding the _Blue Donovan_. However, this maneuver may result in an attack on our ship. Can you transfer engineering controls to the bridge and join us here?

"Also, stop by the ship’s locker and bring my shotgun with you. Although nothing may happen, I think we should not be separated in the event of a problem."

-----​ 
"Vargas, if you want 2G acceleration, I have to be down here with the engines. If you don’t mind operating at reduced efficiency on this, I can come up to the bridge. Make the call." Martha continues her repair efforts as she awaits the pilot’s decision.

-----​ 
The former Scout considers the problem for a moment. "Mr. Vasilii, I don’t think they will actually fire on us with the other ships nearby but they may try boarding. In that case, I do not want Martha alone in engineering. I don’t think her safety is worth the little extra performance we are going to achieve. Besides, I have a few maneuvers up my sleeve, I think we can keep them off for a few minutes."

Vargas then keys the intercom. "Martha, I think in the interest of your safety I would prefer to sacrifice a little speed. Please lock down engineering and come up to the bridge."

He then turns to Vasilii and says, "I am still concerned as to why that group of pirates did not kill the passengers and crew on the _Blue Donovan_. Why would they give an injection to their victims, unless . . . " his voice trails off as he thinks of something new.

"Mr. Vasilii, what if the survivors are the booby trap? I wonder if they have been infected with some biological agent? Please contact Saro and let him know my concerns and ask if he can do some testing to confirm or negate my fears? I just cannot understand the actions of the attackers.

"I may be paranoid about this, but I just cannot see why a non-lethal injection would be given to the sophonts on the _Blue Donovan_. I simply believe that an ounce of prevention is worth several pounds of cure."

Vargas continues to plot a course that will protect the _Blue Donovan_ from attack or boarding.

-----​ 
Vasilii relays Vargas’ idea to Saro over the laser link. "Dr. Talbek, Mr. Vargas has pointed out something suspicious . . . "

-----​ 
On the bridge of the _Blue Donovan_, Aidan powers up the far trader’s weapons. He finds that the ship has a pair of pulse–laser–and–sandcaster–combo turrets. After a systems check, both turrets register as fully operational, and both have a full load of sand (three canisters).

Kevon keeps the _Blue Donovan_ on her designated deceleration course. His plot shows the _Ghaieul_ closing steadily on the _Blue Donovan_. The _Ghiaeul_ eventually holds a position 20 km away from the _Blue Donovan_ but doesn’t approach any closer.

-----​ 
Ian and Swann do a quick inspection of the upper lounge area and the adjoining passenger staterooms for any obvious booby traps. They find no living or mechanical booby traps, though Ian is tempted to call the malfunctioning toilet in what is probably an unused stateroom a definite hazard if not an actual trap. Ian is quite thankful that he is still suited up given the state of the fresher containing the toilet.

In one passenger's stateroom, Swann finds a medium sized (0.66 m or so) lizard in a plastic cage. The lizard looks fairly fearsome with a crest, but is probably not too dangerous since it's contained and happily munching on some red fruit and part of a green leafy plant. It’s hard to say for sure to Swann's inexperienced eye, but the lizard doesn’t seem to be a close relative of the one that attacked Ian.

Swann ponders the lizard momentarily before resuming his sweep. He informs everyone of what he found, adding, "This probably isn’t a coincidence. There must be a connection, but I don’t know what it is right now. Continuing my search."

Ian responds, "I dunno, could be a unrelated. Many people like to keep those things as pets."

After their quick inspection of the lounge, Ian and Swann head downstairs towards life support and starboard engineering. The life support systems and starboard power plant and drives show evidence of age and relatively poor maintenance, but again, no obvious traps.

Swann says to Ian, "I’m glad Martha isn’t here to see this. She’d have a fit."

"Ain’t that the truth!" Ian adds.

-----​ 
Onboard the _Bray Keaven_, Martha finishes her immediate tasks and then, with a sigh, heads towards the ship’s locker in order to pick up Vargas’ shotgun. She then joins Vasilii and Vargas on the bridge.

-----​ 
Meanwhile, Vargas puts the _Bray Keaven_ into a bit of a spin to make docking more difficult for the Ghaieul should she decide try and board.

-----​ 
Vasilii relays Vargas’ thought about a possible biological agent to Saro over the linked comms. A string of muttered Vilani and Vargr profanities comes back before Saro says, "I should have thought of that. Let me see what I can tell."

Saro then checks each of the passengers and the two crewmen. All seem to have recently — within the last eight hours — received an intravenous injection in either the neck or arm. Inspecting each's abdomen, Saro finds that all have been given some sort of injection with a fairly large needle just below the stomach and around the upper portion of the small intestines. Running his portable imager over the area of each, Saro sees that for a few of the folks, there is some slight internal bleeding as a needle has pierced the intestines, but in others, there doesn’t appear to be any significant internal bleeding.

All of the passengers report that they remember getting an injection in the arm or neck, but nothing else. They also all report some tenderness and soreness around the abdomen injection point.

Saro keys his suit comms and comments, "Ummm, guys, I hope that you’re all still suited up like I am. Looks like everyone got two injections, one that probably put them out, and another, unknown injection."

-----​ 
"Thank you, Doctor," Kevon says. "Everyone stays suited until further notice."

Switching over to ship–to–ship, the captain reports to the _Botswann_. "_Botswann_, _Blue Donovan_. We have accounted for all four passengers and three of the crew. One crewmember is dead, apparently killed by a large carnivorous reptile that was let loose on the ship.

"Be advised; the others were bound and given two injections each," he continues. "Our ship’s doctor thinks one was an anesthetic, but he cannot determine the nature of the second. We should consider this ship an unsafe environment until we can give the survivors full medical tests."

-----​ 
Swann looks at Ian and says, "Great. This ship just keeps getting weirder and weirder. I usually like weird. But I have my limits."

"Very strange," Ian agrees. "Why would the hijackers inject them with anything besides a tranq? If they were infected with something weird and nasty, would there have been anything left at the impact site to spread the infection? You’d think it would all burn up in the crash and resulting explosion."

-----​ 
Hearing the general broadcast, Vasilii goes a bit pale and lasers a voice message tagged for Saro. "Dr. Talbek, if you find anything airborne you’d better check us over here on _Bray Keaven_. Some air might have cycled through during docking."

Vasilii has his vacc suit on, but he hasn’t been wearing his helmet.

-----​ 
When Martha arrives on the bridge, Vasilii offers her the choice of sensor and comm control. Martha first locks down the bridge access from the outside again. She then takes over sensor duty. "I’ll take it, but be ready. If I have to shift to engineering, someone’s got to take up the slack," she says with a tired smile.

Vasilii, Martha, and Vargas see that the _Ghaieul_ is maintaining position about 20 km away from the _Blue Donovan_. The _Botswann_, _MacCaren_, and _Joosul_ are closing now — 1,000 km away.

Vargas listens to the comm links and breathes a sigh of relief when he hears Saro’s report that the crewmen are suited up. He continues to maneuver between the two ships and waits for the arrival of the authorities to relieve them of the burden of the _Blue Donovan_.

"Well, this looks like it is beginning to end. Oh, for the life of an adventurer. And I thought the Scout service had an interesting life.

"Martha, you did a magnificent job of nursing the last bit of performance from our engineering system. You are truly a credit to your profession."

Martha looks sullenly over at Vargas. "I did everything I could." She sighs heavily. "All that work we just had done — ruined. I’m hoping I can make field repairs soon."

"Vasilii, have you heard anything from our friends in that Vargr ship?" Vargas asks.

"No, they’re just pacing us."

Vargas continues to match the _Blue Donovan_ and awaits the arrival of the officials.


----------



## Pyske

Curiouser and curiouser.

I find myself wondering if the second injection 



Spoiler



was removing something, rather than adding it... some sort of drug smuggling perhaps


?

Then again, that's probably not evil and sinister enough for Ron.


----------



## Morte

So does that make one missing crewmember, one surplus giant lizard, and a bunch of unexplained injections?

Ah, the perspective distance will give.


----------



## Shadowdancer

I thought all the crew were accounted for: two in the lounge, one on the bridge, one in the lizard's belly.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XII*​ 

*Date: 210-993*
*Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and Blue Donovan, approaching Kerin's Tyr*

On board the _Blue Donovan_, Swann and Ian continue their quick booby-trap inspection. After going through upper engineering, down to port engineering, through the (empty) low berths, and through the crew quarters, they don’t find anything that would seem to indicate a booby trap of some sort. The ship does seem to have a general air of disorder, age, and poor maintenance, but there isn’t anything overtly and immediately dangerous.

-----​ 
On the bridges of the _Blue Donovan_ and the _Bray Keaven_, the respective bridge teams watch as the three Hue Mercenary boats approach. The Hue Mercenary boats are sleek 200 dTon craft with the appearance of being well armored and powered. One boat, the _Joosul_, takes up station fairly close to the _Ghaieul_ while the others pace the _Blue Donovan_ and the _Bray Keaven_.

When Kevon informs the _Botswann_ about the suspicious injections, a Hue Mercenary officer, whose jumpsuit reads "H. Ghent," curses in an unknown tongue and replies, "Thank you _Blue Donovan_. Be advised that the _Blue Donovan_ and _Bray Keaven_ are now under quarantine pending medical tests. I understand that you have a doctor onboard the _Blue Donovan_ now. Please transmit his findings and test results to me while we return to Warne Highport on course 235.31 by 123.31 at 1G accel."

-----​ 
The trip to Warne Highport is long and a little arduous because the _Bray Keaven_ crewmembers are starting to feel the effects of sleep deprivation and being suited up for quite some time (at least, for those without fitted vacc suits). Swann and Ian check in on Saro every now and again, but spend most of their time examining the _Blue Donovan_, particularly for any other surprises.

The cargo proves to be utterly normal looking: refined metals, a tractor, and some cut wood. The lizard freeze box doesn’t appear to have been part of the original cargo manifest. After checking the cargo, Swann and Ian return to the lounge to help Saro.

-----​ 
The smaller lizard found in a passenger cabin is claimed by one of the passengers, Urkel Martel, as a pet.

-----​ 
The two crewmembers in the lounge, Jo Adir and Lynden Nasima, eventually awake. Their story is a little confusing, but seems to follow the general track of the _Blue Donovan_ departing Warne Highport and then going out to the jump limit to meet a ship called the _Tarnoke_ to pick up a small package bound for Adukgin. The two ships docked, and the crew thought that the _Tarnoke_ was sending over a pair of humans over with the package. Instead, they sent over an armed boarding party — all humans — with some sort of holo camouflage–imager device, and the boarding party was able to storm the crewmembers gathered in the lounge. Warren (presumably lizard–food man) and Indel (presumably the captain on the bridge) were killed, and they took Jo, Lynden, and the passengers captive. The armed party of humans then injected everyone with some sort of drug which knocked them out.

-----​ 
On the rather long trip back to Warne Highport, Saro places each passenger in his respective stateroom and places the crewmembers in an unoccupied passenger stateroom to monitor their status. All continue to report significant intestinal discomfort and show some signs of slight fever.

-----​ 
Back on the _Bray Keaven_, Martha finally tires of staying on the bridge and heads back to engineering to start field repairs on her strained drives and power plant. Using the onboard parts, she completes the field repairs on the power plant and drives. She decides she probably should spent a day in dock to perform the final repairs, once she gets a laundry list of parts, but the field repairs should provide at least a few hours of normal max acceleration if the ship needs it.

Martha prepares a list of all necessary repairs, including parts and estimates, for Aidan to fully pursue, as he did for the ship back on Sentry.

-----​ 
Around 0600 hours, all of the _Blue Donovan_ survivors start showing signs of weakening systems, high fevers, swollen abdomens, and eventual unconsciousness in spite of Saro’s best efforts to care for them. Much to Saro’s shock and dismay, a diagnostic imager scan of one of the passenger’s abdomen shows what appear to be tick–like insects about 2–3 cm in diameter attached to the small intestines and other internal organs. A quick scan of the others shows the same tick–like insects in their abdomens. The insect things did not show up on any initial scans that Saro did.

-----​ 
Vasilii comms the _Blue Donovan_ boarding team. "Are there any low berths over there? Perhaps we could freeze them down to stop — whatever it is."

-----​ 
Saro replies, "Frell yes. I should have thought of that earlier. Ian and Swann, help me get these passengers down to the low berths. I don’t want to use the ones on the _Bray Keaven_, but we might be able to help these poor folks."

​-----​ 
Saro confirms Ian’s earlier comment about a biological agent likely not surviving an impact with the planet or the higport. "Yes, it doesn’t make any sense at all! Nothing should have survived a high–speed hit on the highport, so there would be no reason at all to leave some neo–crocodile thing onboard nor inject the passengers with something. This doesn’t make any sense!"

-----​ 
Martha suggests, "Perhaps it’s insurance. If the crash didn’t work because the crew was rescued, then perhaps whatever’s inside them would finish the job that the _Blue Donovan_ could not."

-----​ 
With some trepidation, Saro scans each of the _Bray Keaven_ boarding party, but finds nothing unusual.

Despite Saro’s negative findings, Swann still doesn’t feel safe. In fact, he’s sure he can feel something inside him starting to crawl around. He rubs a hand across his abdomen. "Doc, any guess as to what the incubation period would be on those, ummm, bugs?"

​-----​ 
Before arriving in the vicinity of the Warne Highport, the _Botswann_ officer, H. Ghent, oddly says on a tight–beam transmission to the _Bray Keaven_ and _Blue Donovan_, "_Bray Keaven_, thank you very much for your help. You’ve at least saved the lives of the _Blue Donovan_ survivors today. I’m sorry for what will probably happen next after you pass out of our area of control. _Botswann_ out."

-----​ 
Martha listens to the last little bit, a question upon her face. "I wonder what he meant by that?" she muses to herself. The moment passes, and a blinking red light draws her back to the tasks at hand.

-----​ 
"Oh, that doesn’t sound good at all," Ian comments. "Looks like we are in for more excitement, guys."

Swann looks at Ian, a look of concern on his face. "Sounds like someone might be looking for a scapegoat. And I bet we’re first in line for the job."

"Yes," Ian shakes his head. "It’s never a dull moment, eh? We’d better be very careful down there."

-----​ 
Upon arriving in the vicinity of the Warne Highport, the two far traders are instructed to a holding area while SPA medical and investigative teams come aboard. The investigative team collects evidence and takes depositions from the _Bray Keaven_ crew. The investigators are oddly quite rude and taciturn, rebuffing any efforts to elicit any information in return.

The medical teams immediately transfer the passengers and surviving crew to a medical modular cutter module and make copies of Saro’s scans and notes. Much to Saro’s chagrin, they don’t allow him to follow to treat his patients.

-----​ 
The _Bray Keaven_ boarding party is returned to its ship. On the way back, Saro insists that they all spend 10 minutes in an evacuated airlock before boarding the _Bray Keaven_. The SPA medical personnel also run the boarding party through a full decontamination spray.

Saro and the SPA medical personnel run a full scan on each member of the boarding party and on Martha, Vasilii, and Vargas. Saro (not the SPA medical personnel, who don’t say much at all) says, "Based on what happened to the poor folks on the _Blue Donovan_, I would guess that the tick things are not airborne, since they were injected. It wouldn’t hurt for everyone to stay suited up, but I think that it’s probably OK to unsuit."

A notable hesitation belies his confident words, but Saro does remove his vacc suit. Most of the others follow his example.

-----​ 
Without much of an explanation, the _Bray Keaven_ is kept under armed quarantine guard for 24 hours. Aidan, monitoring the local news networks, sees absolutely no mention of the _Blue Donovan_.

​-----​ 
Saro does continue the periodic medical scans. Other than stress, particularly in Martha and in Aidan, who seems to be developing a cold, he finds nothing of note.

-----​ 
Martha busies herself with activity in engineering, continuing to make repairs as best she can.

​-----​ 
Swann takes a shower and then takes a nap. During the 24-hour quarantine, he combats the tickles inside his abdomen with regular liberal doses of Suntory Hibiki whiskey.

-----​ 
After 24 hours — which include a number of medical personnel boarding and running medical and environmental tests — a somewhat thin, tall human male boards accompanied by a couple of Portside Security guards. His vacc suit reads Syl Mixon.

Speaking to the crew in the passenger lounge, the somewhat thin man says, "I’m acting Warne Highport Administrator Mixon. Your ship is cleared to dock at Warne Highport under certain conditions. The first is that you agree that nothing happened with regards to the _Blue Donovan_. The _Blue Donovan_ is now an Imperial matter. I will authorize payment for any damage that you may have suffered during your assistance along with a payment of Cr10,000 to each of the crew for your assistance. But if I or any other SPA Administrator hears of you speaking of the _Blue Donovan_ to anyone else, you will never dock at an SPA starport again. Do we understand each other?"

-----​ 
The man is waving Cr10,000 chips at paper millionaires, Vasilii muses. But then he’ll know that. So it’s just window dressing for a threat of violence. Vasilii finds the veneer of bribery strangely chilling. Suddenly good honest criminals don’t seem so bad.

Vasilii gives the administrator a very long, calculating, weighing look that makes it clear he understands that he’s not being bribed here. Then he nods.

-----​ 
Martha nods, but doesn’t say anything.

-----​ 
"Yes sir, thank you for the generous offer," Ian says. "Are you sure there is no more you can tell us about this incident?"

To Ian’s question, Acting Administrator Mixon replies, "No, there is no further information that I can share with you, Mr. McConnell. We think that they were just a bunch of crazy pirates that you had the notable luck of surprising. Nothing more, nothing less. Certainly nothing to cause a panic about by spreading stories."

"Very well, Mr. Mixon. Thank you for your time and assistance."

The acting administrator seems to be put at ease by Ian. Ian’s impression of Mixon is of a petty bureaucrat who finally got into a position of some importance after a long time and who could be considerable trouble if forced into feeling like he has to show that he has authority.

Mixon hands each of the crew a Cr10,000 credit chit, and all of the non–_Bray Keaven_ personnel withdraw.

-----​ 
A concerned look crosses the lieutenant commander’s face, and he walks with the administrator to the airlock, as a ship’s captain should. "We’ll abide by your orders, Administrator," he says. "However, since we’re already involved and being held to secrecy, is there anything we can do to help with an investigation?"

Acting Administrator Mixon replies, "I think not, Lt. Cdr. Holland. Thank you for your offer, but this is such an isolated incident, I don’t think that your assistance will be necessary. No sense in alarming folks because of some crazies."

The young officer keeps his expression neutral at the response, and then nods in agreement. "Aye, sir. Thank you, again, for your generosity."

-----​ 
The _Bray Keaven_ is then directed by Warne Highport Approach Control to enclosed and pressurized docking bay 2391. The crew then gathers in the lounge to discuss what to do now.

-----​ 
Swann fixes himself a large bowl of oatmeal sweetened with kamishgiirmu, and topped with walnuts and sliced bananas, hoping that if there are small insects inside him the oatmeal will smother them. He listens to the other’s theories and opinions while he eats.

-----​ 
Vargas sips on a beverage from the dispenser, shares his meal with Rusti, and listens to the conversation.

-----​ 
Ian will grab whatever beverage is available in the lounge and grab a seat. "So, what the bloody hell is going on here, guys?"

Vasilii starts by tapping his ear and waving an arm around the room.

"First, we’ll never know unless someone tells us. I’ve got one guess that seems to fit the facts, but who knows? For what it’s worth, I think we disturbed them by coming out of jump while they were halfway through some plan that involved breeding deadly parasites and didn’t involve ramming the planet in any way, shape or form. Our arrival caused them to bail out, and aim the ship at the planet to dispose of it.

"We’ve already hit one interstellar biowarfare conspiracy on Alief — the Marquis’ team confirmed an external angle, after we finished our trip and he sent the troops in. Now we run into more bioweapons, and a Starport Administrator who didn’t seem completely surprised. Something’s going on, something interstellar — it’s got all the Imperial types fired up, and we just ran into it _again_.

"But we’ll never _know_."

Ian nods his head in agreement while he gulps his drink.

Martha shakes her head resignedly. "The man said he was Acting Admin, not the Admin himself. Yeah, something’s going on, and it’s big."

She pauses, then continues. "It seems that we’ve been in the middle of it for a while, and it’s pretty obvious it involves the nobles at Sentry, and probably Aleif. Whether we like it or not, we’re a pawn in this game, and I don’t think we’re getting out of it any time soon."

"As for what we do," Vasilii continues, "I’d say we just butt out, forget it, sell our cargo, and hope the Marquis doesn’t turn up wanting to hire us again. We don’t talk, we don’t ask questions, we don’t do any computer searches." He looks at Aidan. "We give him exactly what he wants."

Again, he taps his ear and waves a hand around.

Only then does it dawn on Martha what Vasilii is getting at. Quietly she heads downstairs to access a crew workstation on the bridge to use the sensor array to begin scanning passively for hidden surveillance devices. Her sensor sweep doesn’t detect any unexpected transmissions from the ship. Not entirely comforted, she returns to the lounge to inform the others.

-----​ 
As soon as Vasilii gives Aidan a pointed look about not doing any computer searches, Aidan gives Vasilii a well–practiced innocent smile, and then immediately reaches over for his tabletcomp. Vasilii rolls his eyes.

-----​ 
"Assuming that they don’t pull us right back into this thing the minute they want a throwaway crew to help with whatever investigation or operation they have in mind," Kevon offers. "But, I agree. We stay under the radar as much as possible; we don’t even tell the Marquis.

"However, we double– and triple-check all of our incoming cargoes, and I would recommend we take no passengers, frozen or unfrozen," Kevon adds.

"Ms. Smythe, as soon as you can give us an estimate, we can get it to the administrator’s office ASAP. No use in sticking around any longer than we need to."

Martha nods toward Aidan. "He should have it already. I sent him the file this morning, before we started getting busy. Mr. Silver may not have even had the chance to check it yet."

Aidan replies, "Yes, thank you, Martha. I do have the list, and I’m going through the proper forms now. It’s amazing what the SPA considers necessary these days.

"Ah, back to form SPA–X82l1L29471–5, Environmental Impact of Replaced Power Plant Components," he adds with a sigh.

-----​ 
"Frell it all, I was hoping to have a bit of fun here. Been hearing a good bit about this place. Now they’ve put a damper on it all." Ian looks at Vasilii with a half grin and nods. "Lady and gentlemen, we will need to be on our toes the whole time we are here. Please, no one venture out alone, even outside the ship in the docking area. Let’s keep the ship locked down as much as possible as well. As I understand it, this is a bit of an unruly place anyway."

-----​ 
Vargas looks at the other crewmembers and says, "I would really like to know what is happening. However, we must consider this: Choose the battles that you will fight and only fight the battles that you will win. If we choose to investigate this, we are definitely running with the big dogs and if we lose, well I guess we might as well give up being honest traders. Curiosity can be wonderful but dangerous.

"I do not think we can win or even break even in this battle, therefore I must agree with Vasilii. We should just keep a low profile, conduct our business, and get out of town.

"Now, I believe that we have some business with a Vargr in the highport. Shall we continue on to it and hope that it goes better then the trip from the jump nexus?"

-----​ 
Martha announces, "Room’s clean, by the way. As far as I can tell, we aren’t being actively bugged. There may be burst-recorders, but at the moment, there’s nothing."

"Thanks, Miss Smythe. That’s a relief." Vasilii smiles.

"You want I should jam any outgoing signals for a bit, just in case?"

"Yes, by all means," Ian says. "Let’s keep a low profile and get on with our business and get out. We will need to contact the Vargr when we get settled in and are ready to start things rolling. Vargas, would you be willing to be our point of contact in this situation, considering your experience and skills with the Vargrs?"

Vargas looks at Ian and simply states, "Ian, I would be honored to help in this matter. I am quite curious about this relative of our benefactor. I sincerely hope this is as presented and not some lead into a wild adventure. I do believe that the end will justify the trouble if Jarvis produces the documentation. I think we should conclude this affair as soon as possible."

Vargas then says, "We were very lucky this time in that the _Bray Keaven_ did not have to go into any action requiring a gunner. If that Vargr ship had attempted boarding or firing on us, we would have been in deep trouble. While everyone likes to be a hero, we must place our ship’s safety first. In the future, we need to determine beforehand who will leave the ship and who will stay. We cannot afford to risk our home in space by removing essential personnel in time of crisis. Keep in mind that I am not pointing any fingers or laying any blame in this case, but sooner or later our luck will run out and we will regret some of our choices. What does everyone else think?"

Ian turns and glares at Swann.

Martha agrees. "Vargas definitely has a point here. Now, if you guys want me to take a crash course in gunnery, I probably can, but that won’t cover us in the short-term. Guys, someone’s gotta watch out for the _Bray Keaven_."

-----​ 
Having finished eating, Swann leans back and says, "I think this all goes back to what that Scout on Fonnien said about SolSec deep–strike teams. Apparently there’s one operating in the cluster. I don’t know if they were responsible for that business back on Alief, but it’s certainly possible.

"What worries me the most is that if they were involved with Alief, by now they might not be too happy about us always crashing their parties, and might come jumping for us. And that’s a lot more serious than having some backwater SPA official mad at us for tellin’ tales in some star town bar.

"So yeah, for our own safety, I think we should let this go, and try our best to stay off everyone’s sensors. And yeah, we need to be extra careful about the contents of all cargoes we take on. I also suggest that everyone start caring a handgun of some sort at all times, even when you’re onboard the ship. In an emergency, you might not have time to go get a weapon from the ship’s locker or your cabin."

Vasilii nods.

"As for the other business," Swann says, his face turning slightly red. "Yeah, I messed up by leaving the ship without a gunner onboard. I did it because I was concerned about the safety of the boarding party. But I will do my best from now on not to act in those situations without thinking, or at least let someone know what I plan to do so they can talk me out of it." He breaks into a sheepish smile.

"So I guess we should defrost our passengers and see about offloading those bovine popsicles."

Ian nods once. "Very well. I’m glad you have realized that your actions were not in the best interest of the crew and ship. Let’s try and learn from out mistakes and be a bit more coordinated in the future. Thanks." Ian ends with one of his familiar big grins.

Aidan looks up from his tablet comp and quips, "Besides, I thought rash actions during boarding emergencies were my responsibility."

Even Vasilii grins at that.

-----​ 
Martha waits a moment to see if the conversation continues, then starts moving about, thinking about the SolSec strike forces and Zhodani mind rapers that seem to be running rampant in the Linkworlds.

-----​ 
After the meeting, Swann tracks down Ian. "I think you and I need to learn how to operate those laser carbines we’ve got in the cargo hold. Kevon has a laser pistol, he can probably show us the basics. I wonder if they came with a user’s manual. Let’s go check."

"Not a bad idea, it’s always good to expand one’s horizons." Ian goes with Swann to check out the carbines.

-----​ 
Later Ian double checks that the "gift" is still tucked away safe and sound in a drawer his stateroom.

The ex–Marine then looks up the Vargr, Jarvis Nuuis, in the comm directory. A little later, Ian (with Vargas nearby), places a comm call to Jarvis Nuuis. A female Vargr takes the call, and after Ian identifies himself, says, "One moment please."

A beat later, the image of a tawny-white Vargr appears on the vid plate. The Vargr smiles a somewhat alarming smile and says, "Ah, Ian McConnell. I received a message just yesterday from my cousin that you would be arriving soon with a gift from him. In fact, I insist that you and the entire crew of the famed _Bray Keaven_ join me for dinner in my humble quarters this evening. Say, 1830 hours?"

​-----​ 
Ian tries to make a better impression than he did during his last meeting with a Vargr, using any and all communication and etiquette skills he can muster. "Insist . . . entire crew . . . for dinner?" Ian thinks. "So much for laying low!"

"Yes," Ian briefly glances over to Vargas, as if to say "Jump in here anytime!" "I’m sure they will all be honored by your generous invitation. 1830 will be fine."

The implications of leaving the ship empty immediately start flowing through the security officer’s brain. Once the scenario has run through at least twice — "very well. I look forward to our meeting. Might I ask the location of the dinner? I am unfamiliar with this area and would appreciate your assistance."

"Ah, I forget my manners. I will send someone to escort you to dinner since this station can get a little confusing for newcomers."

-----​ 
During the vidcall, Vargas pays close attention to Jarvis’ dress and posturing. He attempts to use his observational skills and knowledge of Vargr culture to determine his charisma. He finds that he can’t get a good feel on such a short call. He does guess that Jarvis isn’t too important in the scheme of things.

"Jarvis is attempting to be friendly, I certainly hope the package is in good condition," he thinks.

When Ian indicates that Vargas can jump in at any time, he carefully allows himself to be seen in the vidscreen range. When Jarvis notices him, Vargas says in Irilitok, "Good day and good hunting, Jarvis. The entire _Bray Keaven_ pack eagerly looks forward to meeting you and your pack in person. You do us great honor in your generous invitation."

-----​ 
After the conversation, Vargas translates what he said and follows with, "I hope that no one took offense at my accepting that invitation."

Ian turns to Vargas. "I really don’t like leaving the ship vulnerable like that, no crew and all. You think he’d be offended if we all didn’t show?"

Ian punches the ship–wide comm. "Fellow crewmates. We have been invited to dine with Jarvis Nuuis, cousin to Merkul, at 1830 hours. We will be his ‘honored guests.’ Ian out."

-----​ 
Kevon smiles slightly at the mention of their being "honored guests" of the Vargr. "I guess I get to pull out the dress uniform tonight."

He heads to the fresher and gets cleaned up, then dons his dress uniform, replete with his ceremonial cutlass. He’ll carry his short-range comms, but leave the laser pistol on the ship; an officer doesn’t carry a sidearm to a formal function — it’s just bad form.

​-----​ 
"Hello, sounds like a job," Vasilii thinks. "Or at least a business relationship. I just wonder whether we want him as a friend. But I think we may as well go and see."

-----​ 
Later in the day Swann says to Martha, "You might want to consider keeping a shotgun stashed away back in engineering. Or maybe even two, one on the port side, one starboard. You’re an awful long way from the ship’s locker back there. If you don’t know how to use one, either Ian or I could show you. They’re pretty simple to use."

Martha stops what she’s doing and turns to stare at Swann, a little surprised. "Swann, do you KNOW what kind of damage a shotgun can do to a ship, particularly control panels? Isn’t that just asking for trouble? This isn’t some shooting gallery! This is a delicate vessel, and our home!" She pauses for a moment, too flustered to continue.

After a moment to recompose herself, Martha continues. "I’ve got my snubbie, so don’t you worry about me. ’Sides, with you at the gunner’s station, they won’t even come close."

-----​ 
Vasilii arranges for the freight cargo to be offloaded that afternoon at 1300. Saro wakes all of the passengers successfully, and Ian and Swann escort Tariq Abasov, Nancy Gattis, and Guwann Dura off the ship and out of the _Bray Keaven_’s berth. Each pays for his or her passage with cash.

Anil Salian wakes a little groggily, but almost immediately goes into cheery salesman mode. "Ah, there already? I dreamed of many things, but it seemed like I just went to sleep moments ago. What was that? We’re at the Warne Highport? I thought that our agreement was that you’d deliver my cargo and me to Tersberg Downport. Of course, if you have some repairs to make before we go downside, I can certainly wait a day or so before departing."

"Very good of you, Mr. Salian. We should have our repair estimates fixed soon," Vasilii says. "If there’s any meaningful delay, I’m sure we can send you and your cargo down to Tersberg in the shuttle service at our expense. In fact, I’d be happy to arrange that right now if you’re in a real hurry. Or I can book you some more pleasant accommodation on the highport if you want to wait for us."

-----​ 
Vasilii then starts selling all speculative cargo (chemical catalysts, gray salt, leather, Marine field rations, vid discs), either for delivery within the highport or to anybody who will accept shuttle forwarding groundside.

Whilst he’s looking at the markets, he keeps an eye open for anything that might be worth buying.

-----​ 
After the passengers depart, Ian says to Swann, "Swann, I am concerned about leaving the ship empty during the dinner. Could you and Aidan set up the security programs at their highest level while we are gone?"

Swann looks around to make sure they can’t be overheard. "Let’s wait and see what our cattle-wrangling Scout decides to do with his cargo. If he leaves it on board, I’ll stay behind to stand watch. I’m sure the Vargr will understand the necessity of leaving a guard behind. If he off loads the cargo today, we’ll discuss our other options."

During the discussion about ship’s security, Vargas suggests that if the entire crew is to be absent, they might consider hiring some security guards to patrol around the ship for the night. "If we have cargo onboard, obviously someone would need to stay to monitor the low berths and frozen biologicals. This would be the perfect reason for one crewman to remain onboard. These Vargr seem to understand business and I do not think insult would be taken in this case. In any case, we do need to be concerned about ship security in light of our fame and recent events."

-----​ 
Ian starts looking around for a bag or container that the "gift" can be placed in for the duration of the trip to the Vargr’s quarters.


----------



## River Tam

I just started reading this story hour recently, and I love it! It reminds me of Firefly, which I really enjoy. Martha reminds me so much of Kaylee.


----------



## Truestar

River Tam said:
			
		

> I just started reading this story hour recently, and I love it! It reminds me of Firefly, which I really enjoy. Martha reminds me so much of Kaylee.




Nah,
Kaylee is up about everything and it is VERy hard to bring her down...less you scuff her ship.
Since Martha had her mind invasion, she has hardly been able to go through any event without revisiting it and things seem to pile on her higher and higher til the stress shows and then threatens to break her.

Compaired to Kaylee who passes through event after event reacting at the moment but then letting it go...burning it off in the joy of living in space.  Where Martha would simply perfer to have her beloved ship fade into the life of an unharrassed trader, Kaylee revels in the adventures aboard Serenity(Ex: Train Job: Simon Tan asks "What are we doing?" as Kaylee is preparing to lower Jayne and Kaylee happily replies "Crime".  She clearly loves the adventure of it all and trusts her Captain to plot a course out of the dangers inherent.(Train Job: Kaylee "So everything will be ok then", Zoe,"Perhaps you're not remembering some of the captain's plans?")

From my reading Martha is a worrier who can only handle so much stres before she starts degrading.  Kaylee is the eternal optomist who can bouy herself in almost every circumstance...often really annoying those around her.

But I love it in the opening scen of the pilot when she hops up on a ledge and cuts power as Serenity goes "dark" and then..in pitch black..says "Now I can;t get down".  That will forever be a hallmark of the mind and soul of the show.
(I just can't wait til the backstory on Book is revealed...which will NOT happen in the upcoming movie...[sob])

Ah for the complexities of a sinner gone to the cloth for his effects on the worlds in space when even the simple life can not absolve him and he ventures out seeking souls to heal with his own hands..and earn his peace.

For those wondering what the FRELL we are on about...
Serenity opens nation wide on Sept 30..
and if you ahve not bough the DVD set..go here and see what we are all on about.
(as well as the re-assembled Original pilot)
http://versaphile.com/download/firefly.html

WARNING: Episodes are NOT in their proper order


----------



## Truestar

River Tam said:
			
		

> I just started reading this story hour recently, and I love it! It reminds me of Firefly, which I really enjoy. Martha reminds me so much of Kaylee.




BTW....
Welcome River!

Everyone check out www.geocities.com/Dawnstarhorizon

I am working on 3D ships for Traveller and that is a standard (Classic era) S Class Scout 
Once I get good, I might even offfer free models to game masters and story tellers.....

Truestar
AKA Mithgiladan
AKA Marcog
AKA too many more names than can be chronicaled here..


----------



## River Tam

Truestar said:
			
		

> Nah,
> Kaylee is up about everything and it is VERy hard to bring her down...less you scuff her ship.
> Since Martha had her mind invasion, she has hardly been able to go through any event without revisiting it and things seem to pile on her higher and higher til the stress shows and then threatens to break her.




I guess I haven't gotten to the mind invasion yet, it doesn't sound familiar.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XIII*​ 

*Date: 210-993*
*Location: Warne Highport, Kerin's Tyr*



Anil Salian looks a little disappointed to hear that the crew of the _Bray Keaven_ doesn’t know yet how long she will be tied up for repairs, but brightens when Vasilii offers to send his cargo down at the ship’s expense. "While I would much rather stick with a ship and crew that I know, I would like to get my cargo to my buyer as soon as possible, so I will take you up on your kind offer. I will probably be heading back home within a few days, so if you ship will be headed towards Sentry and have a berth open, I would like to pay for passage. Again, I prefer to stick with a trusted, known provider."

"Why, thank you for your trust, Mr. Salian. I’m afraid we don’t know our next port — we go where the cargo takes us, I’m sure you understand — but Sentry’s always a possible. If you leave me your comm details I’ll be sure to let you know either way."

Privately, Vasilii is glad to have Salian off the ship with all the stuff that’s going on. It’s a complication they don’t need, and it’s well worth Cr575 to remove it. Not that he wouldn’t be happy to do business with the soph again.

Vargas arranges for cargo handlers to pick up Mr. Salian’s cargo and send it to the shuttle service.

-----​ 
When Swann hears that the _Bray Keaven_ won’t be taking Mr. Salian and his cargo to the planet’s surface, he has mixed feelings. "I was looking forward to a trip to the planet, take a look around, stretch my legs in real gravity," he thinks. "Oh well. At least we’re rid of a potential problem. Although now we don’t really have an excuse to leave anyone behind this evening to guard the ship without potentially insulting our ‘host.’ "

-----​ 
Early in the afternoon, Anil Salian and his frozen beasties depart under Ian’s and Swann’s watchful eyes. Before he leaves, Anil Salian unlocks the Cr30,000 chit — to pay for his passage and the cargo — for Vasilii.

-----​ 
For most of the afternoon, Vasilii goes to find buyers for the speculative cargo — with an amused Aidan acting as escort. Being a much larger port, Vasilii easily finds buyers for the speculative cargo through the course of the afternoon.

The chemical catalysts find a ready buyer in Airdele Industries from Harven (on planet). The buyer agrees to pay Cr32,000 per dTon and purchases all 15 dTons (Cr480,000 total is deposited into the ship’s port account) for delivery on planet. The cargo handlers and shuttle service decide that the cargo is hazardous and charge a total of Cr1,650 for delivery (this is charged to the ship’s port account).

Vasilii takes a long, satisfied breath as he completes the sale: Cr223,500 profit after overheads.

Selling the salt is a little harder, though a merchant onboard the station decides to take it on in order to try and sell it to several chain restaurants on planet. The merchant agrees to pay Cr7,150 per dTon and purchases all 20 dTons (Cr143,000 to port account). The cargo handlers charge Cr600 for moving the salt.

"Over 200 percent profit — that was a _good_ find back on Fonnein," Vasilii muses. "Not as much actual money as the catalysts, though, because it was a lower–value cargo."

The leather goes to a nervous little man who speaks with a clipped odd accent that Vasilii and Aidan can’t quite place and who wears a long, black leather coat. The man pays Cr13,000 per dTon, (Cr78,000 total) in rather rumpled and slightly smelly ICr bills. He arranges to pick up the cargo with his own crew, who are all dressed in the same fashion and avoid conversation.

Vasilii is always sensitive to a customer’s needs and does not press.

"Cr6000 per ton profit. Beats freight," Vasilii thinks. "Pity there wasn’t three dTons more of it."

-----​ 
For some unknown reason Swann watches the transaction with a disturbing feeling inside, as if he were watching something distasteful yet fascinating and could not look away.

-----​ 
The vid disks are snapped up by a chocolate–furred Vargr who pays Vasilii Cr90,000 for them in cash. The Vargr also has her own crew pick up the vid disks.

Action and romance. Vasilii wonders how many of them are for the Vargr captain and crew. That’s his best absolute margin of the trip — a rather surreal Cr45,000 per dTon, but only for one dTon. Vasilii becomes quite philosophical at the thought of what he could get for a whole hold full of the things.

The Marine rations are a much tougher sell since the lot is fairly small. Mokmaren, a far trader captain, offers Vasilii Cr3,000 for the half ton of rations. Vasilii is delighted to make the sale. He’d have paid someone to take the damn things away. He wants that half dTon of space back, for luggage and incidentals, before somebody’s suitcase starts taking up real cargo room. Unused cargo space is the road to ruin, he thinks; a trader should always be turning over the contents of the hold.

-----​ 
As the evening approaches, Vasilii quietly lets the others know that they made around Cr350,000 profit on the trip and the hold is empty barring (real) food and missile reloads. He reminds the gunners to get a missile from the hold and put it in the turret, to replace the one they fired.

Since there’s about a million in cash aboard ship, he contacts the three most reputable — preferably Vilani — banking houses represented on the highport and gets quotes to take Cr900,000 cash off the ship and hold it secure to his order.

He learns the money can be deposited into the SPA port account for the ship for no fee (as part of the Imperium’s promote commerce and trade bit) and no interest. There is a reputable Vilani banking house, Saahgikuku Trust, which will take the cash for Cr1,000 and pay 0.0137 percent interest per day. There also is a bit dodgier–sounding Vargr firm, Marcein Holdings, which will take the cash for Cr200 and pay 0.0319 percent interest per day.

Vasilii decides just to put the credits into the ship’s port account.

-----​ 
Martha programs the _Bray Keaven_’s security protocols to notify her and Kevon via comms if it detects a disturbance worthy of reporting. She realizes that the group may not be able to respond immediately, but at least they’d know, even if computer logs were altered after entering the vessel to conceal the intrusion.

-----​ 
At 1815, the crew receives a berth chime. The vid pickup reveals a trim, reddish–brown furred Vargr dressed in a mauve jacket and trousers. The Vargr politely says, "I am here to escort you to dinner with Jarvis Nuuis."

The crewmembers, dressed for the occasion, emerge from the ship, with Martha casting a longing look and letting loose a deep sigh at leaving the ship (and her vac suit) behind. The Vargr seems to look for Ian’s package (placed in a large bag) but makes no comment. Ian notes that the Vargr has a Marine gauss pistol in a thigh holster.
​-----

The trip to Jarvis Nuuis’ quarters takes a few minutes through several corridors and transport tubes. Along the way, the _Bray Keaven_ crew notes the general run–down feel of Warne Highport. Things look like they were well maintained at one time, but there is just a little too much grit and a little garbage accumulating in the corners. Swann notes that the Vargr seems to be leading the crew towards one of the areas of the station devoted to warehousing and light industrial use.

-----​ 
Arriving at a fairly large berth door with a pair of Vargr in front of it (wearing the same mauve jacket and trousers uniform as their escort), the crew escort and escort are waved in once the doors open. The large reception hall beyond is a considerable contrast to the dinginess of the corridor outside, with vaulted ceilings and marble inlay on the floors and walls.

-----​ 
"Mmm, nice to see a traditional touch," Vasilii thinks. "Garish it might be, but at least it’s _traditional_ garish."

-----​ 
In the reception hall are four more Vargr in the same mauve uniform, all armed with laser carbines. Two have their carbines at ready positions while the other two have them on their shoulders. At this point, the original Vargr bluntly says, "Now, I will search you for weapons."
​-----

This does not come as a surprise to Swann. In fact, he would have been surprised if they weren’t searched. As they are being searched, Swann pays attention to the other guards not actively involved in the search. They are alert and paying attention, which is a little gratifying (from a professional standpoint) and worrisome at the same time.

-----​ 
Martha frowns, but silently submits to the search.
​-----

The original Vargr searches all of the crew politely but professionally with a hand–held detector and via pat down. Oddly, he doesn’t actually take any weapons that he finds, but merely seems to inspect them before moving on.

-----​ 
This does catch Swann by surprise. "Cocky bastards," he thinks.

-----​ 
This seems very, very strange to Vasilii but he says nothing.

-----​ 
Ian also is surprised with this, and wonders why they are allowed to keep their weapons. Ian pays attention to what weapons the Vargr does find and any he doesn’t. The Vargr does not find his InvisiKnife, but does find all of Ian’s other weapons.

-----​ 
Martha makes a mental note to inspect her weapon later.

-----​ 
Dr. Talbek chafes inwardly at the brusque treatment the crew is being given by the Vargr guards, especially coming so close on the heels of the stick–and–carrot treatment they received at the hands of the officious Imperial official after they headed-off a potential disaster.

Smiling grimly to the nearby Vargr, he keeps his temper internal, his discipline and good sense overruling his emotions. "It’ll be fantastic if we can just make it through dinner without an incident," he thinks to himself. "Highly unusual, too."

-----​ 
After the inspection, the Vargr nods to one of the laser carbine–armed guards, and a beat later a tawny–white Vargr strides in through a heavy sliding door at the end of the reception hall. The tawny–white Vargr, obviously Jarvis Nuuis, is dressed in trousers and a flowing mauve robe. To Vargas’ eye, he looks a little past middle age for a Vargr, and he definitely exudes confidence.

Upon closing the door, the Vargr walks straight to Ian and says, "Ah, Ian McConnell, thank you for coming for dinner. I see that you managed to persuade the entire crew to join us. Good. I believe that you have something for me?"

"Yes sir. I believe it weathered the trip very well."

Ian takes the box from its container and holds it out to Jarvis, who accepts the box, takes it over to a side table, and then places it on the table. In a quick flurry of motions, Jarvis appears to press a number of places on the box; there is an audible click, and the top of the box slides out.

While Ian’s view is slightly blocked, the ex–Marine does see Jarvis’ left forepaw seem to caress the center of the box briefly before he picks up some papers or plastic flimsies on the left.

-----​ 
Martha watches the proceedings with interest, mentally correlating Master Nuuis’ actions with the sensor results from her previous examination of the box. It’s hard for Martha to tell, but his paw may be near one of the pistols.

-----​ 
An uneasy feeling starts to nag at the edge of Ian’s conscious as he watches the Vargr. Ian starts trying to piece together how this Vargr and Merkul are related. "What did he say, cousins?" He compares that to what Merkul said his relation was to the Vargr that Ian killed in the berth. " ‘You killed my second pack–removed nephew in the Stork & Son’s Yard,’ " Ian recalls.

"Oh frell," Ian shakes his head, thinking. "I don’t know how the Vargr track their relationships, but I think I may have delivered my own death."

Ian tries to closely observe Jarvis to learn more of his intentions. He gets the impression of a brief moment of profound sadness when Jarvis caresses the center of the open wooden box. He also gets the feeling that Jarvis is extremely confident of himself, and that Jarvis is savoring the moment.

-----​ 
Swann also is starting to get an uneasy feeling about the whole evening.

-----​ 
After reading a few of the items in the box, Jarvis returns to Ian and says, "Ah, very good. Everything is as my cousin indicated in his message. It’s so hard to find good messengers these days. I understand that you would like a license for an ACR. I can arrange this license, but, let’s talk business after dinner. Come."

Jarvis leads the group down a corridor and to a dining hall. Along the way, Aidan notes another large room off to the right that appears to be a weapons practice hall with racks of various weapons lining the walls.

-----​ 
Ian singles out Swann on the way to the dinner table and discreetly relays his paranoid thoughts. "Swann," he whispers, "Just a heads up — I think this guy intends to challenge me in a duel, maybe even using the pistols I just delivered!

"Yeah, this guy may be a close relative to the Vargr I killed at the Stork & Son’s Yard. He sure seemed to get sentimental over something in the box."

Swann maintains a slight smile on his face. He whispers back, "I’ve been getting a weird vibe, too, ever since they let us keep our weapons. Just stay frosty and alert, and we’ll try to get everyone through this alive."

For the rest of the evening, Swann stays alert and watchful for any coming ambush or trouble.

-----​ 
In the dining hall is a fairly large table and a number of Vargr standing and chatting. After introductions, the Vargr and crew spend some time chatting and socializing over cocktails before sitting for dinner. The _Bray Keaven_ crewmembers and the Vargr are interspersed, with alternating Vargr and crewmembers sitting around the table. The Vargr appear to be divided between business associates and companions of Jarvis Nuuis. Dinner is excellent and the conversation mostly light.

-----​ 
Martha excuses herself to use the facilities and "freshen up" before the meal. She’s expecting the female Vargr who accompanies her; she engages her companion in light chatter. While she’s in the fresher alone, however, Martha quickly double-checks her weapon, just to make sure there’s nothing immediately wrong with it, all the while chatting about the elegance of Master Nuuis’ estate. Her pistol looks just fine.

When she’s done, she flushes, steps out of the fresher stall, hems and haws at the mirror while messing with her hair for a moment, and then returns with her companion to the main hall, where she rejoins the others.

-----​ 
For the Vilani merchant 5,000 years of racial training come to the fore; Vasilii is genetically optimized for being boring at a dinner table. He does complement the host on the food.
​-----

Vargas follows Vargr customs in introducing himself in Irilitok and engages in light conversation. When the question of the incidents on Alief come up, he simply refers them to Kevin and politely changes the topic of conversation. At some point in time, Vargas compliments Jarvis on the quality of the dinner and thanks him for the invitation.

Turning to the Vargr seated beside him, he inquires as to what kind of work they do, what kind of recreation they like, and what is of interest in the area. He is careful to observe the proper Vargr protocol and etiquette in his questions and conversation.

-----​ 
Martha talks shop with anyone talented in engineering, but otherwise stays mostly quite.

-----​ 
Garbed in sword and tux, Aidan mostly engages in idle dinner chitchat, but — inspired by the room they passed en route to the dining hall — he does evince a fascination for dueling weapons to see where that leads.

Kritheree, the female Vargr companion seated to Aidan’s right, mentions that she is fond of the bravery shown by those who duel, and she particularly likes to see Jarvis and his sons duel others. "Very good for quickening the blood and inspiring passion," she says.

"Indeed milady! When I was last at the imperial court dueling was quite the fashion. Entirely illegal of course, but it can be done quite discretely. Naturally, I’m far too good–natured to have been challenged to any duels. But I’m not above watching for form — or giving lessons in swordplay."

Othulki, the Vargr "business associate" to Aidan’s left, then quickly engages Aidan in a discussion of his preferences for dueling weapons. Othulki prefers long blades and pistols, and comments that his ship devotes a long corridor for such activities — as well as for practice. Very helpful for solving shipboard "disagreements," he says.

"Guns are certainly intriguing, but there’s nothing like a good bit of play with the steel," Aidan says. "It’s so much more personal. Very clever of you to have a space for accommodating such affairs of honor."

-----​ 
Ian, who is within earshot of Aidan, grimaces upon hearing their topic of conversation.
​-----

Saro engages in the light chitchat during dinner, his eyes continually making their way to observe Martha and Vasilii, checking to see how stressed they look, and to Aidan, watchful for any outrageous behavior he may exhibit.

When the subject of Alief arises, his easy smile freezes for a moment. He then makes a few non–committal and self–effacing comments about the events before trying to steer the conversation towards a less troubling topic.

-----​ 
Almost all of the Vargr do ask whomever they are seated with about the events at Alief at one point or another. Kevon, who wasn't there, listens to the stories with interest.

-----​ 
Vasilii enthusiastically explains the ins and outs of converting Lingoland Solars to Imperial currency. "Well, that should ensure Swann’s tales of firing a submachine gun through a car window get a good audience," he thinks.

-----​ 
Ian tells of the nasty virus and the suffering of the people more than any of their actual experiences.

-----​ 
Swann regales the table with a detailed recounting of the car chase in KGL, using salt shakers and pepper mills to represent the ground vehicles, napkin rings to represent the fighters and a gravy boat for the _Bray Keaven_.

He gets appreciative attention from the "business associate" (Hurkol) seated next to him and others nearby, with Hurkol commenting, "Well done. I wish some of my more junior pack members were half as good at evasion." Then, with a laugh, "Perhaps you’ll give them lessons?"

Swann laughs and says, "As long as I’m the instructor, and not the target, for their lesson."

He thinks for a moment and then adds, "Maybe in exchange for you or someone in your pack instructing me and my pack members in the use of personal laser weapons?"

-----​ 
At first, Martha will only say, "I was the only survivor on the _Bray Keaven_ to return and notify the authorities. The rest of my original crew died. It wasn’t very pretty. I’d rather not talk about it."

One of the "business associates" across from Martha pushes for more information. She goes into a little more detail, then a little more, and suddenly, it’s like a dam burst. After a brief period, most of the conversation around the table stops as everyone lists to her tale.

She begins to talk almost incessantly about how scary it was, about the deaths, about the attempts on the crew’s life, and all the action that happened getting to the planet and running around. She leaves out things she thinks might draw too much unwanted attention to the group, or anything she’s been told not to talk about, but it’s really the first time she’s told anyone about the events except her shrink, and it feels very good to her to get the matters off her chest. At no time at all does she ever, ever mention the black boxes or the smuggling compartments, though. It’s pretty evident that emotions are pushing the telling of the tale.

-----​ 
Saro watches and listens to Martha as she relays her tale, ready to escort her away if she seems to be getting too upset. However, although she is emotional, she seems to hold herself together admirably, especially in light of how fragile her mental state was only a few weeks ago.
​-----

During Martha’s story, Swann genuinely sympathizes with her. "Hang in there, kid," he thinks. "It’s tough losing crewmates you felt you could count on and whom you trusted with your life. But it will get better, with time."

-----​ 
Vasilii gazes on, steadily increasing horror and sympathy on his face.
​-----

When she’s finally done, Martha looks around as if seeing everyone listening for the first time. Wiping some of the tears away, she smiles at their host and stammers, "Sorry. I, I didn’t mean to interrupt. You were saying, sir?," and tries to direct attention back to the head of the table. She flushes and slouches in her seat, trying to disappear from embarrassment.

-----​ 
Kevon lowers his head, his eyes closing as a brief, silent prayer escapes his lips. Marcus had told him that Martha was the only survivor of the previous crew, but he never imagined her horror. He had seen many things, from a man decompressed to another burned beyond recognition; but that was in the service of the Emperor, where Navy life was sometimes dangerous. That was expected, and a good officer had a certain — detachment — from such things. Martha’s telling of her ordeal was more personal.

When he catches her gaze later, Kevon smiles slightly and gives her a nod.

-----​ 
Vargas listens quietly to Martha’s story and keeps a watchful eye on the other Vargr. Like Kevon, he has seen his fair share of death and destruction. However, this was personal to a friend and shipmate and that drives the feelings home deeper. He notes Jarvis’ sudden interest.
​-----

Vasilii doesn’t say anything to Martha; he doesn’t know what _to _say.

He does make an effort to help the conversation onto any other subject, since that’s what she obviously wants. He asks the Vargr if they have any cargo tips. In return he tips them to the Fonnein Gray Salt market which could be just about to take off in a modest but profitable way. He suggests how it might be worthwhile for sophs with friends in that sort of business at Kerin’s Tyr and 069–526 to try and tie up a regular distribution deal. It’s something a far trader like the _Bray Keaven_ can’t do too well, but a local soph with connections might.

-----​ 
After Martha finishes her story and receives quiet support from the rest of the crew, Jarvis comments, "I had heard some of what happened through my sources. Given that you faced what you did and stayed onboard the ship speaks well of you, Engineer Smythe. It’s a pity that the _Bray Keaven_ wasn’t working for me; it would have brought me great _sfik_."

Only Vargas successfully translates "sfik" as the Irilitok word for face/prestige value, but the other Vargr seem to look at the _Bray Keaven_ crew carefully when Jarvis says what he does.

-----​ 
Finally, towards the end of dinner, Jarvis Nuuis asks, "So, what was the _Bray Keaven_ doing on arrival at Kerin’s Tyr? My sources told me that the _Bray Keaven_ was approaching the station at a high rate of speed and then spent a day in a parking orbit before docking. What happened?"

-----​ 
Martha mutters a prayer to St. Elvis under her breath as she looks over at Kevon to answer for the crew.

-----​ 
"My apologies Mr. Nuuis, but we cannot confirm nor deny any events that occurred during our approach to the station," Kevon immediately answers. "Please accept that it is the only response that I, or any of the crew, can make to that question."

-----​ 
Ian breathes a small sigh of relief and quietly thanks Martha’s St. Elvis for Kevon’s polite and straightforward reply. "Hey, it works for her!" he thinks.

-----​ 
Martha begins to smile, and then she hears Aidan.

-----​ 
"Indeed sir, we must consider it a matter that cannot be discussed without significant danger to ourselves. And there’s been a bit much of the danger lately." He ends with a quirky grin on his lips.

-----​ 
Martha glares most vilely at Aidan, wondering how long before they either have to run off this world in a hurry or be imprisoned.

-----​ 
His mouth still slightly open, Saro looks at Aidan dumbfoundedly. When he realizes how he must look, Saro closes his mouth and suddenly finds the food on his plate to be immensely fascinating.

-----​ 
The young lieutenant commander fires Mr. Silver a very sharp "glare of death" in response to his statement. "When will that stupid fop learn to just shut up when someone else deflects a question?" Kevon thinks.

-----​ 
Aidan gives a very slight grin back at Kevon, knowing he’s just a little closer to being spaced. Again.

-----​ 
When Kevon fields Jarvis’ question, Vasilii swallows his story about "A private transfer to another vessel, I’m sure you’ll respect our client’s need for privacy" and the diversionary questions he’d prepared about the _Ghaieul_’s pack.

When Aidan sticks his oar in, then grins, Vasilii gives him a look that involves absolutely no humor.

-----​ 
Swann doesn’t say anything. He keeps a neutral expression on his face, even after Aidan’s response. He tries to gage the reactions of the Vargr around him.
​-----

Ian, Vargas, and Aidan note that Jarvis seems to be studying the interplay between Kevon and Aidan carefully before replying/asking, with a grin, "Ah, what a pity. So, a little too dangerous to discuss, even among new friends?"

"_Especially_ amongst friends, Mr. Nuuis," Kevon replies. "We don’t wish any — ‘sanctions’ — to befall anyone we consider a friend, your pack included, sir. Please disregard Mr. Silver’s remarks."

Jarvis laughs and says, "Ah, of course. Good to see that you know when to keep quiet, even among friends."

-----​ 
Over the course of the fine dinner of mostly Vargr cuisine, Ian and Vargas get the feeling that their host has been studying the _Bray Keaven_ crew carefully based on what they say — and don’t say — as well as how they interact with each other. In particular, Jarvis Nuuis seems to respond favorably to various snippets about what happened at Alief and with favorable amusement to the interplay between Kevon and Aidan when Jarvis asks about the Kerin’s Tyr approach. He also seems to be keenly interested in studying Ian.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Nice post. Am loving the dinner engagement!

Will we ever get an account of what happened to Martha?

I finally got _Firefly_ and love how it reminds me of Traveller . 

Also...into the sector data in _Gateway to Destiny _. Maybe I can convince my players to start up Traveller again!


----------



## Shadowdancer

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> Will we ever get an account of what happened to Martha?




Happened when?


----------



## Shadowdancer

Interestingly enough, the posts I compiled for the most recent update occurred during the time leading up to and during Gen Con last year. So the story hour remains about a year behind our ongoing, online game.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Happened when?




What happened to the former crew of the _Brey Kraven_? The story that martha was relating to the Vargr.


----------



## vutpakdi

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> What happened to the former crew of the _Brey Kraven_? The story that martha was relating to the Vargr.




That's at the start of the story hour: they all die during jump due to the virus brought onboard at the Aleif refueling station.

Ron


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XIV*​ 
*Date: 210-993*
*Location: Jarvis Nuuis' residence, Warne Highport, Kerin's Tyr*

Dinner concludes with an odd dessert brought in with great fanfare by the chef, the serving staff, and four guards pressed into service as waiters. The dessert is some sort of ice cream cake surrounded by a very light frosting that has been partially caramelized and served with a fruit sauce. All of the Vargr companions and some of the business associates seem to be quite pleased to see the dessert, with one commenting that she understands that the dessert dates back to Ancient Terra, but no one remembers the named other than to call it the Baked Terran Dessert.

-----​ 
As everyone is enjoying the excellent dessert, Jarvis Nuuis says in a voice that projects across the room and commands attention, "Now, perhaps, we should get to business?

"What I have seen this evening fits well with what my outrunners have said about you, that your pack can be trusted and hunts well. In fact, I hope that the crew of the _Bray Keaven_ and I will be able to pursue business opportunities together after our initial business is concluded.

"My understanding is that you were kind enough to transport my cousin’s gift to me as payment for a license for an ACR. Such a license is relatively easy for me to arrange, and I will send an associate of mine tomorrow morning to collect the necessary information from you. He will deliver the license to you in the afternoon."

Ian tenses slightly, looks at Jarvis and nods his approval.

-----​ 
Throughout dinner, Swann has been trying to subtly be alert for any changes that might indicate trouble. He belated realizes, as Jarvis is talking, that while the guards–cum–assistant waiters brought in the desserts and held them while the serving staff served the desserts, they never left with the chef and the serving staff. And all of the guards seem to have laser carbines at the ready.

A sinking feeling of impotence hits Swann. "Oh frell, here it comes," he thinks as he surreptitiously looks around the room. "No place to run and no place to hide."

-----​ 
After a slight wait for Ian’s approval, Jarvis continues. "There is another matter we need to deal with. You, Mr. McConnell, also killed one of my deceased sister’s sons, the one that I sent to Merkul to season a bit. Merkul says the pup was impulsive and choose his contract poorly. However, as my nephew, I will lose some sfik if I do not deal with this matter."

As he is talking, the original escort Vargr walks in with the wooden box — with the cover open — and shows the contents to Ian. There are a couple of flanking empty areas in the box (that probably held papers or some other materials), but the center contains two antique, but well–maintained, magnum revolvers.
​-----

"By St. Elvis’ Blue Suede Shoes!" Martha swears mentally as she looks around nervously, seeking exits and defensible positions in case the group needs to make a run for it.
​-----

"So, I offer you a choice. You may select one of Fidruuk’s pistols and face me in the dueling hall, or your crew may face me here now. In the dueling hall, we will face each other with one round apiece with only trousers on. Here, we face each other now; however we will all be armed. The choice is yours."

-----​ 
Swann tenses, ready to leap into action depending on Ian’s response. He mentally decides which Vargr he will target first, and shifts position slightly to make drawing his auto pistol easier.

But he also senses a slight thread of hope in Jarvis’ comments, and he grasps at it desperately. "We might get out of this without anyone having to die," he thinks.

-----​ 
Martha looks toward Ian, waiting to see his reaction, tears starting to well in her eyes. "One round . . . assuming there’s no hand–to–hand, there’s a chance he could make it, if the Doc hurries afterwards," she thinks wistfully.

-----​ 
"So, the nephews need uncles to avenge them," Vasilii thinks. "Some pack. Bunch of lightweight schoolyard bullies. Typical crooks, in other words. There is no honor among thieves, just fancy words for intimidation. This soph is no businessman."

Vasilii carefully refrains from giving the Vargr a disdainful look. No need to complicate things.

"The Vilani were dueling in starship corridors before the Vargr discovered the wheel," Vasilii thinks. Well, if this is one of those non-Vilani "satisfy honor" shams where each party is meant to fire over the other’s head, he hopes somebody tells Ian.

-----​ 
Ian glances at Swann with a slight half smile and an "I–told–ya–so!" look on his face. Turning to face Jarvis, his expression turns grim. "I had a feeling this issue would come up. Very unfortunate way to end a pleasant evening. I chose to face you. There is no reason to place the rest of the crew in harm’s way if I can deal with the situation myself. I would request, though, knowing by what set of rules will the contest be conducted?"
​-----

When Ian accepts the offer, Martha exhales, not realizing until then she’d been holding her breath.

-----​ 
"I admit," Ian continues, "to being unfamiliar with the protocol and nuances involved, although I believe there is a crewmember who may assist me in this area." Ian looks at Aidan for affirmation. "I request sufficient time, say 30 minutes or so, to prepare."

Jarvis nods with a slight smile. "A wise choice on many levels. Yes, you may have 30 minutes to prepare."

Aidan draws himself up in full noble guise. "Mr. Nuuis, in the finest Imperial dueling tradition, may I know who will be your second at the duel? I will function as Mr. McConnell’s to ensure that honor is satisfied. May I inspect the dueling hall with your second immediately that we might finish this affair quickly?"

-----​ 
To the crew, this is a completely different Aidan, completely comfortable in the role of scion of a noble house and used to running with a pack of Imperial "wolves." His demeanor is cool, collected and, while not outwardly menacing, is full of naked steel. His tone makes it clear that honor is a VERY serious matter and that codes MUST be obeyed.

-----​ 
Jarvis looks briefly at Othulki, the business associate seated next to Aidan until Othulki nods before replying, "Ah, what a delight to have someone who understands how things are done. Othulki will be my second. As is traditional, you and he can determine the conventions and inspect the dueling hall together."

-----​ 
At the mention of dueling and "honor," Saro gets a distasteful look on his face. "Pheh. Honor, my ass. Nothing more than posturing and self-important puffery," he thinks.

He bites his tongue and refrains from spitting out some ill-advised comments. In fact, he remains pointedly tight-lipped, maintaining a dark glare and scowl.

-----​ 
Standing, Ian picks up the pistol on the left first. After examining it thoroughly, he places it back in its place, picks up the other and examines it as well. Both pistols look and feel identical.

-----​ 
While Aidan talks to the Vargrs about the duel’s ground rules, Swann walks over to talk to Ian. He clasps him on the shoulder and says with a grin, "Well, when you’re right, you’re right."

Then his face turns serious and he leans in close to whisper, "It sounds like this duel doesn’t have to be lethal. So try to ignore all of your combat training and don’t aim for his head."

Swann then steps back and says, "We’ll be waiting outside the dueling hall to take you back to the ship once this is over. Good luck."

Once Swann finishes, Kevon steps forward. "I only wish I had downed that whelp, so you wouldn’t have to do this," he says. "Do your honor proud, Mr. McConnell."

-----​
As some of his crewmembers gather around him, Ian says, "Aidan, tell me all you know about dueling. Vargas, what can you tell me about this guy? Do you think he is after my life or just some blood to help keep his sfik, or whatever he calls it? I figure it has something to do with his reputation."

Vargas ignores Ian’s questions. He is looking at Jarvis, obviously angry. He speaks to their host in Irilitok. "So Jarvis, you wish to force a duel by threatening the safety of your guests? I am Emile Vargas, adopted son of Gvourrdon and Racksha. I am Vargr in all but blood. As the son of a Vargr, I now challenge you for the position of pack leadership. We will handle this in true Vargr fashion, by fang and claw, no other weapons. We can meet in your dueling hall immediately and this issue will be resolved in a matter of a few minutes.

"If you lose, you shall become my servant, and if I lose then I shall become your servant. Do you accept this challenge?"
​-----

The other crewmembers notice that Vargas is now standing fully erect and staring directly into the eyes of Jarvis.
​-----

After Vargas makes his challenge, Jarvis’ eyes flash with annoyance. He snorts, and growls in Irilitok, "You think that you have enough sfik to challenge me? Perhaps you are a son of a Vargr, but you are a fool as well. Very well, I accept your challenge."

To Ian and Aidan, Jarvis says in Galanglic, "I have accepted your packmate’s challenge. We will settle our matter in 30 minutes, but, as is appropriate, we all go to the dueling hall now."

-----​
The dinner party, _Bray Keaven_ crew included, troops off to the dueling hall. Jarvis’ guards accompany the crew and help array the observers along the walls of the dueling hall.

Along the way, Othulki comments to Aidan, "This challenge is between Jarvis and Vargas alone. It would be . . . unfortunate . . . to intervene. Normally, such a challenge is until one or the other submits, but if neither does, the challenge will be to the death."

-----​
At Swann’s glance at the guards, Jarvis comments, "You, unlike your packmate, may not know custom that you should not intervene. They will only stop you from intervening if your packmate refuses to accept his place."

Swann nods. "It’s between you and Vargas. I understand."

"But I don't have to like it," Swann thinks.
​-----

The hall is about 20m by 10m with wood floors and weapons — both practice and lethal–looking — lining the wall.

-----​
Jarvis and Vargas both strip to just trousers and face each other at the center of the dueling hall. After a moment regarding each other, Vargas springs and attacks with a snarl. His first kick seems to catch Jarvis rather by surprise, and Vargas lands a decent blow on his shin, Surprisingly, Jarvis staggers into the blow.

Jarvis’ paws are a whirl as he slashes at Vargas as the Scout tries to follow up on his kick, and the Vargr manages to land good blows that leave Vargas bleeding across his left side and left arm.

Vargas tries to follow through with a kick to the groin, but Jarvis just manages to whirl around the detached Scout’s kick.

-----​
Swann cringes several times at the brutality of the duel.
​-----

Jarvis strikes at Vargas’ leg as he avoids the kick, and the claws rake deeply into Vargas‘ thigh.

Without pausing, Jarvis continues his spin and lashes out for Vargas’ left side. The blow rakes across Vargas’ ribs. The blow is apparently too much for Vargas, and he drops to his knees. By shear will alone, Vargas barely manages to remain conscious.

-----​
Ian takes a half step toward the fighters, but catches himself and curses.

-----​
Jarvis, seeing that Vargas is on his knees, steps back and asks, in Irilitok, "Do you yield?"

Vargas, snarling and struggling to his feat, replies, "Never!"

Jarvis, shaking his head, waits for Vargas to steady himself. Once Vargas is somewhat steady on his feat, Jarvis arrogantly closes and, again, Vargas manages to catch the Vargr somewhat by surprise with a blow. The powerful punch lands squarely on the Vargr’s snout and knocks his head back a bit.

Jarvis staggers quite a bit from the blow, but recovers quickly, drops briefly to one knee, and slashes at Vargas’ midsection with his right forepaw. The claws leave deep furrows in Vargas’ abdomen.

Jarvis then moves to Vargas’ left side and slashes with his left forepaw. This blow rakes across Vargas’ powerful shoulders.

Rather than following through with a third strike, Jarvis simply steps away as Vargas topples over from his accumulated wounds.

Panting, Jarvis rumbles out, "Your friend, though still a fool, fought bravely and well. Save him if you can. Either way, he is mine now."

-----​
Muttering various curses just barely under his breath, Saro rushes to Vargas’ side with his first aid kit. Though Vargas is bleeding profusely from numerous claw wounds, Saro manages to stabilize the detached–duty Scout after a few frenzied minutes.

-----​
Martha watches the duel with baited breath, wincing with each strike against her crewmate, and stifling surprised gasps of elation with each of Vargas’ successful strikes. Her hand dances to her weapon as Jarvis strikes a blow against the fallen human, but does no more than touch the hilt. When Jarvis walks away, Martha runs up beside Saro to provide aid where she can.

-----​
"That was either the bravest thing I’ve ever seen, or the dumbest," Swann mumbles, looking at Vargas’ beaten and bleeding body.

"I’ll go with the latter assessment. Someone needs to teach him which battles are winnable," Kevon answers. "No matter the outcome of the proper duel of honor, we’ve now been put at a disadvantage with Mr. Jarvis. It may cost us too much to extricate Vargas from his servitude."

-----​
Still panting and watching Saro, Jarvis says to Ian, "We can proceed in 30 minutes if you still wish for time to prepare. I will have Bakolin bring a grav stretcher for Vargas. You may take him with you, and we will discuss his new status later."

"YES!" Ian growls. "I wish time to prepare, and to make sure my friend will survive." His face red with anger, the white scar tissue traces out a very strange and ugly design on the side of his head.

Ian walks over and stands beside Saro while the doctor feverishly works to save Vargas’ life.

-----​
Jarvis, two of his guards, the original Vargr escort, and almost all of the Vargr guests leave the_ Bray Keaven_ crew, Othulki, and two guards in the dueling hall while Saro and Martha tend to Vargas.

-----​
Swann walks over to Ian and steers him away from looking at Vargas. He puts an arm around the ex-Marine’s shoulder and says, "Well, if you stay away from those claws, you might have a chance."

Ian flashes an evil sneer. "I have no need to get that close to him." He bows his head a bit and covers his face with a hand briefly. "Dammit, I gotta get focused. Gotta put this aside and think clearly of the upcoming battle." He turns with Swann and walks from the gruesome scene on the floor.

Aidan, who has been standing with Ian through the challenge, says, "Yes, remember, this is an affair of honor, one shot. Jarvis is not likely to even try to kill you as the honor involved was small and he wants our services. Doubly so now that we have one of his new servants in our pack."

Aidan talks more intensely as he goes along and is clearly rather worked up about this. He collects himself, sighs, and speaks quietly just to Ian and Swann. "Well, Vargas’ challenge I feel no need to avenge — that he brought fully upon himself. But if Jarvis goes for death, Ian, then we’ll have more fighting."

Aidan then brightens. "It would be most amusing to drop this Vargr pack in among the Imperials. I’d love to see whose teeth are sharper."

Looking over at Aidan, Ian says, "Yes, it seems Vargas may have miscalculated his chances with Jarvis."

The scarred ex-Marine grimaces and shakes his head. "So, you think he means not to kill me?" Ian begins to think back to the dinner conversations. "Yes, before his talk of dueling and Vargas’ challenge, he WAS speaking of a desire to have a business relationship with us. He even spoke of sending an associate to the ship to get the necessary info for my ACR permit. Would be a non-issue if he intended to kill me in the duel."

Ian stops and looks at both Swann and Aidan. "So, what do you think. Should I not go for the kill shot? Maybe just wound him? That will be tough, considering what we just witnessed."

Swann briefly glances over Ian’s shoulder to where Saro is working on Vargas. Then he looks the ex-Marine squarely in the eye. "My emotions say ‘Go for the kill.’ But my head says that may create more problems than it solves."

He pauses a moment, then continues. "So my advice is to aim for his torso and let what happens, happen. If he dies, we’ll deal with those consequences then."

-----​
The original Vargr escort, Bakolin, returns a few minutes later with a grav stretcher and a TL–10 field medical kit. Saro pounces on the field medical kit and uses the contents to further stabilize Vargas and bind his wounds. After about 15 minutes, Saro and Martha feel that Vargas is stable enough to be moved, and the crew loads Vargas onto the stretcher.

Once Vargas is loaded on the stretcher, Bakolin leaves so that the _Bray Keaven_ crew can help Ian prepare during the remaining 15 minutes. Kevon observes the two Vargr guards who remain in the hallway leading to the dueling hall. They seem to be alert, but avoiding being obtrusive.

-----​
Martha walks over to Ian and throws her arms around him. "Good luck," she sniffles into his right ear as she hugs him close. Then matter-of-factly she whispers, "Shoot him in the groin. It’s a wounding shot he’ll recover from, but it’s what he deserves."

Ian gladly accepts Martha's hug, and reciprocates in kind. "Thanks for the advice, I’ll have to take that in consideration," he replies with a mischievous grin.

-----​
Meanwhile, Aidan and Othulki discuss the dueling conventions to be used. Othulki favors Aidan with a look and asks, "So, would your companion prefer the Old Imperial Classic, Single Fire? Old Imperial Classic, Dead Fire? Anify Convention? Tarin Variant? Obviously, some of those may require more than one round."


Old Imperial Classic, Single Fire: start standing back to back, take 20 paces, turn on command and fire one shot.
Old Imperial Classic, Single Fire: start standing back to back, take 20 paces, turn on command, fire until one person is dead.
Anify Convention: start at opposite ends of the hall, back to the wall. Fire simultaneously on command. If both miss, take one pace forward, stop, wait for command to fire again.
Tarin Variant: start at opposite corners, blindfolded. Take 20 steps in any direction. On command, remove blindfolds and fire.
Aidan contemplates the question carefully. "Considering the honor lost by your principal, I would consider Old Imperial Classic, Single Fire is quite sufficient. If this had been other than an impetuous pup of the house then more would be appropriate. Besides, the elegance of the single shot makes one appreciate the seriousness of the occasion.

"Naturally, we will wish our doctor in attendance, but I would prefer to dispense with spectators — this is a serious affair, not a spectacle.

"And might I compliment you and your principal on the fine facilities. When honor is satisfied, I would appreciate a recounting of the stories of the weapons. And I shall, perhaps, honor the company with tales of my own." Aidan draws just the top inch of steel clear in his sword, clearly only making a reference to the weapon rather than drawing it.

"Now, let us gather the appropriate parties and do our duties as seconds."

Once the discussion is complete, Othulki leaves.

-----​
Aidan goes to Ian and speaks to him, quietly and formally at first. "Mr. McConnell, I have inspected the field of honor and it is acceptable. Dr. Talbek will accompany us to the field." He waves Saro over. "As this is a relatively minor affair of honor only a single shot will be fired. You will start with your back to Mr. Nuuis; each of you will take 20 paces, turn and fire one shot on command. Crouching or otherwise evading the shot is dishonorable. The classic stance is sideways with one hand used for firing. Please accompany me."

As they walk Aidan, gripping Ian on the shoulder, more quietly and emotionally says, "Good luck, Ian. I’ve fought a number of these. Remember that honor is deadly serious for these folks; you will gain a lot for yourself and all of us by following the ritual. Of course, if he kills you, I would be forced to consider my honor deeply harmed. It’s good having you on the crew and I’d like to keep you there."

-----​
Saro readies his medkit and stands stiffly to the side of where the immature, holovid melodrama–inspired concept of "honor" will be battled over.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> "I’ll go with the latter assessment. Someone needs to teach him which battles are winnable," Kevon answers. "No matter the outcome of the proper duel of honor, we’ve now been put at a disadvantage with Mr. Jarvis. It may cost us too much to extricate Vargas from his servitude."




 How prophetic. We _still_ haven't settled Vargas' debt to Jarvis.


----------



## River Tam

I've finally caught up to the most recent posts! I'm ready for some more, please.


----------



## vutpakdi

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> How prophetic. We _still_ haven't settled Vargas' debt to Jarvis.



Well, that is partly because the characters BLEEP BLEEP BLEEP and then BLEEP went and BLEEP BLEEP which caused a BLEEP while BLEEP BLEEP BLEEP.  Otherwise, the story arc might have been over by now.  

 

Ron


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XX*​
*Date: 210-993
Location: Jarvis Nuuis' residence, Warne Highport, Kerin's Tyr*

As Martha and Doc Saro load Vargas onto the grav stretcher, the young engineer says softly, “Never knew that first aid course would come in handy so frequently around here. Thanks, Doc. That’s a great job with Vargas here.”

-----​
A short 15 minutes later, Jarvis, Bakolin, and Othulki return. Jarvis looks like he is a little better off than he was when he left, but he is noticeably limping. Othulki strides up to Aidan and asks, “Is Mr. McConnell ready?” Upon getting an affirmative answer, Othulki continues. “Then I would recommend that all but the two primaries, we two seconds, and your doctor wait in the dining hall.”

Curtly refusing Bakolin’s offer of aid, Martha and Swann take control of Vargas’ grav stretcher and lead Kevon and Vasilii to the dining hall. Saro, though torn about leaving his patient, stays for the duel.

-----​
“I hope they finish this quickly, and with no further serious injuries,” Swann says as he maneuvers the grav stretcher into position for the fastest possible exit from the dining hall.

-----​
After the others leave, Othulki announces, “As Mr. Nuuis’ second, I will officiate the duel. We will be using Old Imperial Classic, Single Fire conventions. Please remove all clothing, other than trousers, and any weapons.”

Once both Ian and Jarvis have complied, Othulki goes on. “I have two rounds here, one for each pistol.” The business associate shows two rounds in his left paw before continuing. “As the challenged party, Mr. McConnell, you may choose your round first.”

Ian walks up, decides that the rounds look identical, and chooses the round nearest to him. Jarvis then walks up and takes the remaining round.

“Please stand back to back on this line.” Jarvis and Ian both do so even though the floor is still slick with Vargas’ thickening blood.

“Please chamber your rounds now and then lower your pistols when ready.”

After Jarvis and Ian lower their weapons, Othulki holds up a fairly large gold coin and says, “I will count off your 20 paces. After the 20th pace, I will, within a minute, drop this coin. When the coin hits the ground, you may turn and fire. Are you ready?”

Once Jarvis and Ian both nod, Othulki begins counting off the paces. “1 . . . 2 . . . 3 . . . ”

-----​
“ . . . 19 . . . 20.” After the 20th pace, Othulki looks to Aidan who, after a moment, nods. When Aidan nods, Othulki drops the gold coin at his feet. The coin drops to the floor and clinks as it bounces.

Jarvis spins in a blur a beat after the coin clinks the first time, his revolver whipping around. The magnum revolver discharges a moment later and the round catches Ian in the left upper arm when the ex–Marine is still midway through his turn.

Ian hisses through clenched teeth. Though he is still able to finish his turn and fire, the impact of the heavy round throws his aim off, causing Ian to just barely miss Jarvis. Ian manages to remain standing, but after the sound of the double report dies away, his heavy and labored breathing is very audible.

-----​
Upon hearing the sounds of gunfire from the dueling hall, Swann briefly glances in that direction. He then turns to Martha and asks, “How’s Vargas doing? Still hanging in there?” in an effort to distract everyone from the duel.

“He’s doing good. The Doc does great work,” Martha says as she places her hand on Var-gas’. “I’m not sure, but I think Vargas here owes his life to the Doc. The damage was extensive. The Doc’s good, though . . . ” The engineer falls quiet as she watches the man left in her care.

-----​
As the echoes of the magnum revolvers’ reports fade, Aidan asks Jarvis, “As the challenger, has your honor been satisfied?”

“Yes, my sfik is preserved. Even enhanced slightly for continuing with the duel after your packmate’s challenge.”

“Then I declare that honor has been satisfied, and this matter concluded. Bakolin will collect the pistols now.”

Saro, shaking his head and muttering about this bad, stupid holovid melodrama, immediately goes to tend to Ian’s wound. Saro decides that the wound is quite serious, but the doctor quickly applies first aid to prevent any more damage through blood loss.

While Saro is working, Jarvis limps over to Ian and says, “You dueled bravely as well. I will have an associate stop by your ship’s berth to collect the particulars for your ACR permit. We will need to discuss the status of Emile Vargas once he recovers. Though your physician is a fine one, I do suggest that you may want to take him to Nateel Medical. I can arrange to have Dr. Talbek be given admittance and treatment privileges at that facility, though the facility will charge for a bed, supplies, and attendants.”

Ian grimaces through the pain as Saro works to dress the wound. “Your hospitality is . . . ,” he pauses, either from pain or something else, it's difficult to tell. “ . . . appreciated. I’m glad this is behind us. That frelling permit has been more trouble than it’s worth. If I’d known it was gonna cause all this I’d’ve just spaced the damn thing.”

His face becomes a bit more sincere. “Thanks for your help with the medical facilities for Vargas.”

As he works on Ian’s wound, Saro mutters angrily to himself, “Shall we duel over that ‘honor’ as well?”

Ignoring Saro’s reply, Jarvis continues. “Good night then. We have matters to discuss in the next day or two.” He then leaves with Othulki and Bakolin.

-----​
“C’mon, Doc. Wrap this up so we can get Vargas outta here!” Ian starts trying to head for the door before Saro is completely finished.

“Just stand still for a frellin’ second!” Saro snaps at Ian, tightening the bandage a bit more than necessary as he finishes. He starts to repack his medkit, every non–verbal cue exuding anger. “Between you and Vargas and that frellin’ furball . . . ,” he clamps his mouth shut cutting off the verbalization of his thoughts.

He turns away and stalks out of the room, cursing to himself, “I frellin’ swear . . . ”

Ian quietly follows Saro out of the room.

-----​
Saro stalks into the dining hall ahead of Ian and crosses the room to immediately check on Vargas’ condition. After ensuring that he is still stabilized Saro turns to face the rest of the crew.

“If you all decide to do business with this — Jarvis — keep me out of it. I want no part of anything to do with him. Split my share of the profits or whatever. I’ll not help you in any way whatsoever,” he snaps out angrily.

“If you want to deal with someone who forces folk into a duel for defending themselves against mangy, thieving cowards ambushing them, you just go ahead. I wouldn’t trust him not to twist his ‘honor’ to force another duel in order to get out of any payoff he promises you.”

Aidan looks mildly frustrated and says, “Think what you will Dr. Talbek, but as his honor is satisfied he will deal with us honorably in turn. As long as we watch him. But then, the same can be said of us.”

Aidan snorts. “Is this concept of honor any better than the frontier justice at the last space-port? Or on Alief? In other situations I would not have been surprised to be shot at the table. And, of course, at the Imperial court, I would have wanted a food taster. The machi-nations there make this look like the work of rank amateurs.”

Aidan shakes his head. “Or did you think that the position of ‘Imperial Poisoner’ was another vid drama concept. That’s not the title, but the position is, I assure you, quite real.”

Saro snorts in turn. “Yeah this whole deal has been extremely honorable. We get ambushed by a gang of thugs. That’s honorable. After being told by Markul that he was OK with our killing one of the thugs in self-defense, he sends us off with a package which sets us up. That’s honorable. Then we get wined and dined before being threatened and pressured into a duel to defend the honor of the thug. That’s honorable.

“Perhaps next time we get attacked, we should lay down and be massacred, because at least that way we won’t offend some frell–head’s ‘honor’ by staying alive.

“We frellin’ dealt honestly with Jarvis and Markul; I don’t think we can say the same on their part. If you want to deal with parties proven to lie, deceive and force conflict with their business partners, go to it. Like I said, I want nothing to do with it.”

Aidan shakes his head, but with mild humor. “No, no, laying down to be massacred would not increase our honor at all. Standing up to be massacred is what does that. Meanwhile, I think Vasilii should be brought to bear. If anyone can skin these folks — perhaps shear is a better word? The beauty of honor, Saro, is that if they make a deal, they’ll stick with it. And don’t you want to get a bit back from these folks? Swann and I will get some background on them, then Vasilii can start, errrm, working with them.”

-----​
As Saro, Ian and Aidan come out of the dueling hall, Swann walks over toward them. He passes the obviously angry Saro, who is on his way to check on Vargas.

“I see you’re at least still walking; that’s a good sign,” he says to Ian, looking at the ex-Marine’s bandaged arm. “Got you in your shooting arm, huh? What about your ‘dance partner.’ Did you step on his toes as well?”

He looks from Ian to Aidan and back, waiting for details on the outcome of the duel.

-----​
After he finishes his exchange with the Doctor, Aidan turns to Swann and says, “The duel was as I expected, honorably conducted, although Jarvis got off the first shot. Ian appears to have been a little slow off the mark on turning rather than Jarvis turning dishonorably before the coin dropped. If he had done so, I’m sure his second would have done the honorable thing and let it be known that Jarvis had dishonored himself. In the strictest cases, the second will then kill the cheating duelist.”

“Yeah, just a nice way to say he got the jump on me and kicked my ass,” Ian replies.

Aidan cracks a smile. “To say so seemed impolitic. But yes, I would agree. Perhaps some practice in a Wild West simulator would be in order before every punk kid out there tries to shoot you in the arm.”

Swann breaks into a grin and says, “That reminds me of an old joke about a Vargr out for revenge. ‘I'm looking for the man that shot my paw.’ ”

-----​
Bakolin returns to escort the _Bray Keaven _ crew out of Jarvis’ quarters and to either Nateel Medical or the _Bray Keaven_.

“Just get us to Nateel Medical. Now.” Saro barks out. Pointing to Kevon, Saro tells him to operate and ‘drive' the grav stretcher as he stays by Vargas’ side to observe him. When Vargas is set to travel, Saro turns to give Bakolin a stormy “Well why aren’t we moving?” look.

-----​
Swann starts to speak, but turns at the sound of Saro’s angry outburst. He turns back to Ian, speaking in a soft voice. “I pity you having to be his patient right now; his bedside manner is going to be atrocious.”

Swann is torn between his concern for his wounded crewmates, and concern for the safety of the _Bray Keaven_. Figuring the wounded will be in good care with Saro in charge, and that he would just be in the way, Swann decides he will head back to the ship.

As Saro and Kevon get ready to transport the wounded to the medical center, Swann says to Ian, “I’m going to leave you in the Doc’s capable hands and head back to the ship — make sure we didn’t have any visitors during our absence. I’ll come see how you’re doing tomorrow, and challenge you to a game of WizWar. Don’t think I’m going to go easy on you just because you’ve been shot.”

Ian grins at Swann. “Thanks. Send word about how the ship has faired when you can.”

-----​
Martha, torn by her mutual concerns for both the ship and the wounded crewmates, finally decides to accompany Dr. Saro to the medical facility to make sure her friends are OK.

-----​
Seeing that the crew wants to split up, Barkolin directs one of the mauve–dressed Vargr guards to escort Swann, Aidan, and Vasilii to the _Bray Keaven _ while he escorts the rest to Nateel Medical.

-----​
Nateel Medical is a small, private medical facility on Warne Highport that appears to be well equipped to handle emergency trauma and has a pair of armed Vargr guards (in mauve) outside the facility doors. The facilities human and Vargr staff is courteous and professional, and Saro can find no fault with their abilities, though the deference given to them, pre-sumably on Jarvis Nuuis’ behalf, itches at the back of his mind.

Vargas is set up in a private treatment-recovery room. Saro and the Nateel Medical clini-cians quickly set to working on completely arresting Vargas’ blood loss, providing blood, and treating his wounds with artificial skin grafts.

Ian, being in less dire straits, is seen by a Nateel Medical physician and her Vargr nurse in a treatment room. Both seem to be quite capable and seem to have considerable experience dealing with projectile–weapon wounds. After treatment, Ian is moved to a private recovery room across the hall from Vargas.

-----​
Ian tries to be the “perfect” patient so as not to distract Saro from tending Vargas. “Um, hey Doc. Uh, thanks for patching me up back there. You performed at least a couple mira-cles with Vargas. Just wanted you to know we sure appreciate you as a member of our crew. Thanks.”

-----​
After Barkolin makes introductions and spends some time talking to the duty director for the facility, Kevon catches him and asks to speak with him briefly. “As the captain of the _Bray Keaven_, I believe it is my position to discuss Mr. Vargas’ future disposition with your master,” he says. “I would appreciate it if you arrange it for me.”

Barkolin noncommittally replies, “I will speak to Jarvis about your request. He may want to deal with Vargas directly given that Vargas made the challenge.”

-----​
Meanwhile, Swann, Aidan, and Vasilii hurry back to the _Bray Keaven_’s berth with a very quiet Vargr guard leading the way. Swann notices that the fairly light traffic gives the guard a fairly wide berth, with some even pausing to let the Vargr and his charges pass before continuing on their way.

Arriving at the berth, Swann and Aidan note that there doesn’t appear to be anything unusual outside the berth or inside. The berth locks appear to be in place, and no alarm has been tripped. The berth log does not indicate any traffic into or out of the berth.

Entering the _Bray Keaven_ with pistol drawn, Swann worriedly checks the security logs. Nothing seems to be amiss though he and Aidan spend the next hour searching the ship for anything odd anyway.

-----​
Swann follows up with an outside visual inspection of the ship and the docking berth. He decides not to go to bed until someone returns from the medical facility with an update on Ian and Vargas.

-----​
Vasilii starts reviewing the market for bulk freight and spec cargo that has been posted. The Vilani merchant wants off this orbital and out of this system ASAP. And he wants nothing more to do with that Vargr. He’s very grim, and not very talkative, for the rest of the evening.

Vasilii also decides he will ask Saro to recommend a tutorial on first aid.

-----​
After an hour or two of waiting with no word from the treatment room, Kevon and Martha finally ask one of the Nateel Medical nurses about Vargas’ condition. She goes in to check and reappears with word that Vargas is responding well and that Saro says, “Don’t interrupt me again in the middle of treatment.” Taking that as a hint, Kevon and Martha head back to the ship. On the way back, Martha comms Swann to ask about the security protocols.

-----​
Luckily for Swann, Kevon and Martha arrive just as Swann is about to buzz Saro for an update on Vargas’ condition.

-----​
When she arrives back at the _Bray Keaven_, Martha assists Swann in his inspections, updating him on the progress of the patients as they walk about the exterior of the ship. As she walks about the vessel, she looks for items of interest as an engineer in addition to the security check the two are providing.

-----​
Later that night, Swann starts a computer inquiry into Jarvis, which he continues the next day. He asks Aidan to assist him. “Let’s just see how much power old toilet-bowl breath really has around this starport.”

Aidan rubs his hands together. “I look forward to it, Swann. Let’s see what data sources we can suck dry.”

-----​
Everyone sleeps fitfully through the night except for Saro, who doesn’t get any sleep at all.

-----​
When Martha retires, she drifts off fairly quickly, as the entire evening has been quite an emotional drain on her. The next morning, she makes some notes in her encoded personal logs regarding her telling of the Alief events, to help her with her follow-up session with the shrink back on Sentry. Then she rises, eats a quick breakfast and takes a cup of piping hot bitterstouts to engineering, where she continues her maintenance work on the ship, loosing herself in the repair work. Occasionally she comms Vasilii to requisition a part, or answers an incoming call brusquely, but her focus remains on repairing the ship.

-----​
The next couple of days pass by fairly quickly for everyone involved. Martha and Kevon concentrate on getting the ship’s systems repaired. The repairs go very slowly since Martha appears to be fairly distracted by recent events.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Watching the TV footage of the helicopter rescues in New Orleans made me think of the Bray Keaven's rescues on Alief. I guess they could use a few far traders to haul supplies into New Orleans and survivors out.


----------



## Shadowdancer

I will be posting the next chapter in the morning. I may not get to do an update next weekend as I will be out of town attending the University of Texas-Ohio State University football game in Columbus.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXI*​
*Date: 211 and 212-993
Location: Warne Highport, Kerin's Tyr*

Swann and Aidan spend most of the day researching Jarvis Nuuis at a nearby diner with wire-less connections and public terminals. The picture available from the publicly available commercial databases appears to be of a successful Vargr businessman.

Jarvis Nuuis appears to have arrived at Warne Highport about 10 years ago and purchased a significant though non–contiguous portion of the highport. His publicly registered holdings include a specialty smallcraft yard — Muriel ILC, which makes armed pinnaces and cutters — several warehouses, and a 1200 dTon “residence” with a 600 dTon private berth. Jarvis ap-pears to have significant interests in an import/export company (Nuuis Import–Export) dealing with goods in and out of Kerin's Tyr, and a local protection/escort (ShieldWolf Ltd.) concern providing security guards (in mauve) and escort pinnaces for ships arriving/departing Warne Highport.

The news services databases show that Jarvis is a bit of a philanthropist locally and is fairly well thought of by the public. Several news stories have looked into him and his holdings, but the tone of most appear to be fairly positive though one does briefly question Jarvis’ sudden ap-pearance 10 years ago in Kerin’s Tyr and his fast rise to prominence. That same one also notes that Jarvis is known for being a shrewd and ruthless businessman with “go–for–the–jugular business instincts.”

There aren’t any publicly available stories about Jarvis and any criminal dealings of any sort. In fact, Jarvis seems to have been well thought of by the last three Warne Highport Administrators since there are a number of pictures of Jarvis and the administrators at various functions including their retirement parties.

Swann shakes his head, and then looks at Aidan, a grim look on his face. “This guy’s got plenty of juice around here. Trying to run some sort of game against this guy would take a lot of time and money to pull off. I’m not sure we have enough of either. It would require us staying in port for quite some time. I get the feeling most of the crew wants to leave here as soon as possible.”

-----​
Swann also spends a little bit of time chatting up the local spacers about Jarvis at the diner and later at a spacer bar. Most have a fairly positive impression of Jarvis and his businesses. The ShieldWolf folks have a fairly good reputation for as reliable guards and escorts, but a couple of the older spacers speak very quietly about stories of extremely high “aid” rates if a ship requests aid from a ShieldWolf pinnace during a fight without being previously contracted.

Late one evening a somewhat drunk, fairly unattractive and rotund, middle–aged female ship captain (Maggs), speaking with a bit of a slur while inching her hand up Swann’s thigh, says, “Yeah, Jarvis is awright as long as youse dunn cross ’im. Buts when hees fights, hees fights to kills nunlass youse oohsfall to ’im. Annway, lets alk bout youse an meese in mah berth.”

Swann considers the possibility of Maggs’ future usefulness as a contact, and reluctantly goes with her. He plans to continue plying her with alcohol, hoping she will pass out before anything intimate happens. If she does pass out, Swann will bluff her later into thinking the two shared a wild night together. But if she doesn’t pass out, he decides he will take one for the team and try to imagine he is back with Maureen. “Sex _is_ sex,” he thinks philosophically.

The ex–belter bravely goes with Maggs to where her ship, the _Musty Dusty_, is berthed. The_ Musty Dusty _turns out to be _Elorica_–class far trader that looks like it has been banging around the cluster for quite some time. While the passenger berth doors are opening, Maggs takes advantage of the opportunity to plant some sloppy, 90–proof kisses on Swann. After passing an ill–shaven crewmember in the hallway who just shakes his head, Swann and Maggs enter the ship and finally arrive at her quarters.

Unfortunately for Swann’s plan, Maggs apparently has an excellent constitution, and she doesn’t pass out. In fact, Maggs has considerable energy and stamina. Swann’s night is sur-prisingly enjoyable since although Maggs isn’t the most attractive of women, she is quite experienced and . . . lusty.

In the morning, Maggs finally lets Swann up, gives him a pat on the butt, and sends him stag-gering from the Musty Dusty’s berth with the parting comment of, “Damn pity we’re pulling out in a couple of hours. I’ll have to keep an eye out for the _Bray Keaven _ around the cluster!”

-----​
When Swann comes staggering through the _Bray Keaven_’s lounge a bit later that morning, smelling of alcohol and sex, Vasilii vaguely wonders if there are any single Vilani women with good contacts and reasonable capital within 20 parsecs who wouldn’t run a kilometer when they looked into his background.

-----​
Vasilii spends most of the two days looking for cargo. There does appear to be a fairly good quantity of freight going to a number of destinations (mostly Sentry or out of the cluster), but, oddly, no speculative cargo seems to be currently available other than a load of fresh blood oranges from Harve. Vasilii doesn't contract anything yet given that he doesn't know the ship's plans though he does indicate a vague interest (though not commitment) in the blood oranges.

Also during this time Vasilii garners what information he can about Vargr customs and the whole pack mentality thing from normal sources (online, books). He wants to understand Vargas’ situation as best he can.

After checking with Saro, Vasilii also stops by the medical center to ask Vargas if he had some plan in mind when he challenged Jarvis. He figures no human (except maybe a serious martial artist) would challenge a Vargr who’s into dueling to an unarmed combat. Since Vargas is no fool, and knows more of Vargr than Vasilii, Vasilii wonders if he had some subtle motive.

“I’d never pick a fight with Jarvis. If I wanted to kill him I’d get out alive, then pay some dodgy star–mercs a quarter million to whack him. We can afford it. You must have had some plan in mind.”

-----​
During the stay at Nateel Medical Center, Saro makes note of the mauve–garbed Vargr that seem to encircle the crew everywhere they go. He gets a queasy feeling every time he sees them. “Fan-frellin’-tastic,” he thinks. “Nothing like constant ‘subtle’ intimidation to remind us who’s got the most guns if we don’t do what he wants.”

With deepening disgust and anger, Saro sourly gets about the business of tending to his pa-tients.

-----​
Vargas and Ian respond well to Saro’s (and Nateel Medical’s) good care. By the late afternoon, Vargas is conscious and somewhat surprised at not being dead. The two spend the rest of the day and the following day feeling sore and uncomfortable.

-----​
The morning after the duel, Barkolin reappears at Nateel Medical with an impish–looking, dark–skinned human female in tow. Barkolin introduces her to Ian as Alicia. Alicia smiles and asks to see Ian’s ID card for his permit. When Ian produces the card, Alicia runs it through some sort of scanner device attached to a tablet-comp and says, “Ah, very good. Ex–Marine. That’ll make things a bit easier. I’ll be back in a few hours.”

A few hours later, Alicia (minus Barkolin) returns to Nateel Medical and asks to see Ian’s ID again. She again inserts the ID card into the scanner. After a few seconds and a beep, she removes the card and shows it and an official looking plastic permit to Ian. The card and hard copy permit now indicate that Ian has a Category 4 license for ACRs (any single ACR) and heavy ACRs (any single heavy ACR) in addition to his previous license for his gauss pistol (specific to his old service pistol received while mustering out). When Ian looks Alicia with a questioning look, Alicia shrugs and replies, “Compliments of Mr. Nuuis who thought that you might find it useful. See ya!”

“Thanks!” Ian replies before Alicia zips out of the room. Then he mutters to no one in particular, “Still isn't worth it though,” as he shifts a bit with a pained look on his face. Ian repockets his ID card along with the new permit.

-----​
Upon sufficient recovery, Vargas turns to Ian and says, “Ian, I sincerely apologize to you for not sufficiently disabling Jarvis to prevent that stupid duel. My plan was to disable him sufficiently to cost him enough dexterity and slow him down enough to give you the best possible chance to come out of this unscathed. I obviously failed miserably. I thought that I had a fighting chance to actually win this challenge but I seriously underestimated Jarvis.”

“Well, we all wondered if you’d lost your mind or something,” Ian replies. “I appreciate your concern with my well being and trying to help my situation. I’m not sure if the cost was worth it though — those were some serious injuries you sustained. Also, you are a member of his pack now. Don’t exactly know what that means, but it makes me think that you are not your own person now and may be expected to place Jarvis’ interests above the interests of this crew and ship. We will have some serious issues to deal with if that is the case.” Ian ends with a serious look on his face.

-----​
Late in the afternoon of the second day at Nateel Medical, Vargas receives a short note written on real paper:

Emile,

Your challenge was brave and foolish, but you have gained some sfik in my eyes. I expect to meet with you tomorrow morning at 1000 to discuss your future. Presumably, your shipmates will want to participate. I will meet you at 1000 at Nateel Medical or on your ship if you decide to relocate.

Jarvis

-----​
By the end of the second day at Nateel Medical, Saro feels confident that moving both patients to the _Bray Keaven_ would not result in a significant loss in care as long as others help, Ian and Vargas rest, and Saro takes the appropriate supplies. After a brief consultation with the others, Kevon, Swann, and Aidan come by in the late afternoon to help move Vargas and Ian. The Nateel Medical bill of Cr9,000 (for services and supplies) is billed to the ship’s port account.

-----​
On the evening of the 213th day of the year, most of the crew gathers in the lounge for dinner while Saro and Vargas eat from the improvised sick bay and link in from there.

-----​
Before the meeting, Martha runs a quick diagnostic to see how far along the repairs are, and what still needs to be done. At dinner she reports the current status on ship repairs.

After the status report, she changes the subject to the matter at hand. “So, it looks like we’re having company for breakfast tomorrow? Who’s cooking, because it certainly isn’t me?” Martha smiles.

“Seriously, I don’t think it’d be a good idea to have him onboard, but then again, it’d probably be a worse idea to not do so. He’s the kind of guy that would use any perceived insult as an opportunity to manipulate the situation. I don’t like it, not at all.”

-----​
Sitting in the medical cabin, Saro listens to the dinner conversation via the ship’s comms as he maintains a vigilant observation over Emile. When Martha voices her concerns about Jarvis, Saro nods to himself and mumbles, “Amen and hallelujah to that, sister.”

-----​
In preparation for the arrival of Jarvis, Vargas offers to order — at his personal expense — a catering service to provide a meal of favored Vargr food for his new pack leader.

Vargas eventually answers the question on the minds of most of the crew. “I had several rea-sons for issuing this challenge. The first, and most important, was to mitigate the danger to Ian in his duel. Vargr are very dexterous and typically are very good in the use of ranged weapons. Jarvis in particular has had a lot of practice in the art of dueling. I was hoping to disable him enough to stop this duel or give Ian an excellent chance to win.”

-----​
When Vargas starts to explain his motivation, Swann stops with a forkful of peas and mush-rooms just short of his open mouth. Incredulous over what he is hearing, he stays frozen in that comical pose for several seconds. Once he realizes that peas are falling off his fork and into his lap, Swann puts the fork back on his plate and closes his mouth.

Ian slowly shakes his head with a hard frown on his face.

Vasilii purses his lips.

-----​
“If I had won," the ex-Scout continues, "I had intended to leave Jarvis in charge in my absence and proceed with our journey. However, losing makes me a member of his pack. In any event, we would have the protection of a fairly powerful interstellar organization.”

-----​
Anyone watching Vasilii sees him almost start to blurt incredulously, but then clamp his mouth shut.

-----​
“Vargr tend to be very loyal to pack members. Since I am now a pack member, I will enjoy the protection of the pack. Since you are associated with me, you will also enjoy some protection of the pack. For the _Bray Keaven_, this will be a win–win situation.”

-----​
Vasilii’s eyes bulge.

-----​
“There is a down side to this arrangement in that I will be expected to give the same loyalty to the pack as they give to me.”

-----​
Vasilii slowly exhales.

“That loyalty, my fellow shipmates, is a potential problem in my opinion,” Ian says quietly.

-----​
“I am not sure as to what position I will hold in this pack but I suspect that Jarvis will want me to remain with the _Bray Keaven_ as his representative. That we will have to wait to see.”

-----​
Vasilii sets his jaw.

-----​
“Another thing is that I am very curious about what this Imperial business is. What better way to find out then to be associated with an interstellar organization that has many sources of infor-mation. We now have access to that information.”

-----​
“Great,” thinks Vasilii, “First we agree to leave it alone and within a day we’re getting in fights to learn about it. Perfect. Bloody wonderful.” Bystanders may detect a certain annoyance on the merchant’s part.

-----​
“I hope this works out, if it does not, there is always the option of leaving me here and proceed-ing onward.”

-----​
Martha frowns, her forehead wrinkling as if she finds the thought unpleasant.

-----​
“I hope this will not be the case, but no matter what my reasons were, I did bring this down upon myself. It seems that my fate rests in several hands and a pair of paws.”

-----​
Vasilii looks very thoughtful.

-----​
“I suspect that this association with the pack may not be terribly long lived. Vargr society is very mobile and it is understood that if a member of the pack starts to lose sfik or charisma, they are expected to leave and seek their fortune elsewhere.

“Vasilii, I shall repay the ships account for my care at the hospital.”

“No need for that, Mr. Vargas. You were acting for the ship. I wouldn’t have done the same thing myself, but they’re legitimate ‘business expenses.’ ”

“I agree,” Ian says. “I think the expenses for the meal with Jarvis should be paid from the ship’s account as well.”

-----​
When Vargas makes his statement about repaying the ship’s account for his hospital care, Swann thinks, “Better save your credits for a good shrink.”

-----​
As several people interject to counter Vargas’ offer, Martha sits quietly, letting the others ex-press her thoughts for her. But eventually she asks, “Vargas, what do YOU want to do? Do you want to leave, or do you want to stay onboard? And if you stay onboard, what does that mean when push comes to shove, and it comes down to us or Jarvis?”

“Yes, how do you feel about it all Mr. Vargas?” Vasilii asks. “Whilst I really want nothing to do with these thugs, you are a member of our partnership and you got into this position trying to help us. So we should see what we can do to achieve a satisfactory conclusion.”

Swann takes a drink of his beverage and says, “The philosopher Wang Chung once said, ‘A sophont with two masters can serve neither.’ ”

-----​
Vargas sits and listens to the conversations following his assessment of the previous days’ actions. Finally he says, “I am a member of this crew and a shareholder. I naturally want to stay on board and continue with this crew and continue in my present position.

“As to my loyalties, I think that the scars I now bear speak more loudly than words as to where they lay. By the way Saro, I forgot to thank you for saving my life. You are one of the best. Thanks.

“Most of what we are talking about though is still conjecture. I need to see exactly what this Jarvis will expect of me. Judging from what he did for the ACR permit, he seems to have a sense of honor and his demands may be very light. This remains to be seen and I will have to wait for the results of our meeting in the morning before any real plans or decisions can be made.

“My first priority is the safety of this ship and its crew. I am not completely sure what position this Vargr family occupies but I am pretty sure that they are fairly high on the food chain. Having them as friends could be a benefit. As for myself, I will make it clear that I and I alone made the challenge and lost, and that I and I alone am under his control for the present time and that he cannot make demands on this crew or ship that will result in endangerment of the _Bray Keaven_, its crew, passengers, cargo, or profit. If push comes to shove, I will do what we all think is best for this ship and its crew.”

-----​
Martha pauses, then asks, “Vargas, what do I need to do to avoid being the target of Jarvis’ next dueling challenge? I don’t want to tick him off while he’s here, and suddenly find myself in a blazing gun battle at 20 paces.” She smiles lightly, though her eyes belie the tension she feels.

-----​
Vargas senses Martha’s tension and says, “Martha, sfik is a Vargr equivalent of social status. One of the quirks of Vargr society is that each Vargr tries to improve their status within a pack. That is why humans seem to think that the Vargr are constantly quarreling. Most humans do not have any sfik in the view of the Vargr so they usually just leave them alone.

“The place where most humans get into trouble with Vargr is that the Vargr are very easily insulted. This is especially true if there are any racial overtones to the insult. Most Vargr re-spond fairly quickly and with possible deadly results to repeated insults.

“The reason that Ian wound up in that duel was because a close member of Jarvis’ family had been killed and he would have lost sfik in the eyes of his subordinates. This required that he take, shall I say ‘revenge’ for the want of a better word. If he had not done this, he would have surly faced a challenge similar to mine from subordinate members of his pack.

“I got my thrashing because I issued a direct challenge to him. Unlike most humans, I appar-ently do have some sfik or he would have never accepted my challenge. The result is history.

“I do not think you are in any danger from this bunch as long as you do not make any insulting remarks about his race or business dealings. Also, do not stare directly into his eyes as this is interpreted as a threat. Just keep that in mind and you should not have any problems.”

-----​
Vasilii’s research pretty much confirmed what Vargas says: he will probably be considered a Vargr pack member though probably on some sort of probationary status. The association may be long, or it might be short depending on the new pack member’s prestige. Given that Vargas acted as if a Vargr, he is probably going to be considered a Vargr rather than a human em-ployee.

-----​
Aidan takes charge of arranging for a late morning meal for Jarvis after consulting with Vargas as to an appropriate spread of food to provide. The meeting is at 1000 hours, so Aidan opts for a mixture of morning and midday foods as well as a mixture of lighter and heavier fare. He spends about Cr450*** for the spread.

Vasilii shakes his head when he receives the bill. “Can you actually buy food that expensive? I obviously move in the wrong circles.”

“Ahh my friend, the wine alone was half of that,” Aidan says. “One must have the proper bever-age with every meal.”

-----​
***For comparison, Cr450 is roughly equal to $1,350 in current U.S. dollars.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Interestingly enough, the posts I compiled for the most recent update occurred during the time leading up to and during Gen Con last year. So the story hour remains about a year behind our ongoing, online game.




D'oh! I was mistaken. Those posts were from June of last year. So we're only 10 months behind the current game. Catching up slowly but surely.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXII*

*Date: 213-993
Location: Warne Highport, Kerin's Tyr*

On the morning of the meeting with Jarvis, most of the crew of the _Bray Keaven _ prepares to receive the Vargr businessman. Martha monitors from port engineering while Swann opts for his favored starboard turret fire control with the new anti–personnel pop–up laser warmed up, but not active.

Vasilii and Ian wait in the lounge looking a little longingly at the food.

Kevon and Aidan take charge of meeting Jarvis and his escort when he arrives at the berth. Jarvis appears to have three outriders: Barkolin and two of his guards. Interestingly, the two guards appear to be carrying laser carbines, which are usually not allowed for civilian use in Imperial starports. Jarvis and Barkolin both have gauss pistols on their hips and are wearing stylish garments of some weight.

When Kevon asks that only Barkolin accompany Jarvis onto the ship, Jarvis looks like he was expecting such a precaution. Aidan mentions that Vargas has arranged for some food for Jarvis, but, surprisingly, Jarvis this time says, “Thank you, but let us take care of business first this time.”

With that comment, Kevon and Aidan escort Jarvis and Barkolin to the improvised sickbay where Vargas and Saro wait.

-----​
Upon entering the sickbay, Jarvis slowly inspects Vargas from the door before saying, “Looks like Dr. Talbek and Nateel Medical have done a good job. That I am glad to see.”

Jarvis then strides into the room, glances at Saro who is steadfastly avoiding eye contact and sits in the chair next to Vargas.

“You fought well, and now you present a bit of a conundrum for me. On the one paw, you seem to be Vargr enough to recognize that we now have a relationship. On the other, you are obviously loyal enough to the crew of the Bray Keaven to be willing to die for one of them.

“You obviously can not be of two packs at the same time, and I choose not to test your loyalties. As such, I’m going to offer you several options.

“The first is to leave the _Bray Keaven _ entirely and join one of my businesses. You have some small sfik in my eyes at this point, and you would be in a good position to earn more.”

-----​
“That’s the stick,” thinks Vasilii, who is listening to the conversation over the ship’s comm system with the others in the lounge.

-----​
“The second is bring me a gift for my collection. I have always fancied the sculptures of Farns Bootil of Sentry. I believe that, with the right introduction, he accepts commissions starting at a million credits.”

-----​
“That's the moonshot,” Vasilii thinks.

-----​
“The third is to perform a small delivery for me. I have 55 dTons of goods that need to be delivered to Shanape, and I don’t happen to have a crew of proven ability handy to deliver the goods. Naturally, I’ll provide documents from Acting Administrator Mixon as to the legality of the goods. I trust that you’ll show the same discretion and care for my goods as you showed for Merkul’s gift to me.”

-----​
“And that’s what he really wants,” Vasilii thinks.

-----​
“Naturally, I assume that you’ll want to discuss the matter with your current pack, so I will expect an answer by this evening. Now, shall we dine on whatever you’ve had prepared for me? I expect that your friends will bring you a proper plate.”

With that Jarvis looks at Aidan expectedly. Aidan and Kevon escort the two Vargr up to the lounge. Jarvis seems to enjoy the meal, but at times the conversation is a bit strained. Jarvis doesn’t seem to harbor any ill will towards the crew of the _Bray Keaven_ and seems to expect the same in return.

After a relatively quick meal, Jarvis and Barkolin depart, leaving the crew to consider the presented options.

-----​
Vasilii laughs a bit and says, “Well, that saves looking for cargo. And it’s not like there’s any spec goods worth mentioning on the market at the moment. Which, incidentally, is pretty suspicious in itself.

“I think, if we have papers from Mixon, we’re not too badly off. By our previous standards, anyhow. And it puts us relatively clear of friend Jarvis. too. Shanape’s three jumps via Alief or four otherwise, as I recall.

“As for the statue — well, I think he never expected us to do that. But we _could_ afford it, and remain a viable concern. It would be the cleanest way out, but very expensive.”

“I agree, Vasilii,” Aidan says. “I can’t imagine that the cargo could be any worse than others of recent memory. And I’ll hope that it’s not 55 dtons of a dueling weapon.”

Ian looks at Aidan. “I don’t think we’d survive that delivery!,” he says with a half grin.

Aidan grins back at Ian. “I just hope Vargas doesn’t want to try to wrestle it to the ground.”

“Sounds like the cargo route is the cheaper, but what is waiting for us on the other end?” Ian says. “I’m not opposed to it.”

“Can we complete the delivery before we are required to make a trip from Sentry to Alief?” Swann asks.

-----​
“Hmmpf. Perhaps this is the great karmic wheel turning,” Saro says over the comms from the sick bay, where he continues to monitor his patient. “Where we have previously gained a large sum of capital selling that which was not ours to sell, we now have the opportunity to balance the scales by divesting ourselves of another large sum.

“I for one am not displeased with the notion of doing something to scrub some of the stain out of our karmic fabric.”

“No, Doctor, I think it’s advantageous for us to deal with Jarvis on the cargo,” Kevon counters as he unfastens the top clasp of his undress uniform. “As Mr. Kugiikishshi mentioned, Alief should be on the way, and we can get our mandated cargo, killing two birds with one stone.”

“Doesn’t that work the other way?” Vasilii says. “We take cargo from Sentry to Alief? And we have to check in at Sentry once on a while to see if there is any to pick up? I think we’d visit Alief on the rebound, if there’s any cargo yet.

“Besides, this 55 dTon load is about our limit. We couldn’t take much more. It would be pretty much a straight run to Shanape, stopping for fuel and life support."

-----​
As Vargas listens to the discussion over the comm, he agrees to reject the statue offer.

“He said that the price STARTED at one million credits, and I do not think he will want the basic model. As to the cargo, the real question is can we deliver the cargo and meet our other commitments. If the crew is in agreement, that is a viable option and looks like the only way for me to stay aboard. I will leave the choice in the hands of the crew and will abide by their decision.”

-----​
Martha listens quietly to the crew as they discuss the plan. When faces start looking for her input, she nods, somewhat subdued. “We’ll miss our due date, but probably by less than a week. It usually takes at least two days, with red tape, to get in system, dock, refuel, restock on necessities, then head out system to a safe jump point. One delay at all, and we fall behind.”

In a softer voice, she mutters, more for herself than the others, “And we’re famous for delays.”

Speaking a little louder, she continues. “Still, I think it’s the safest route, assuming that Vargas wants to stay with us, that is.”

With that, she falls silent again, shaking her head a little at Vargas’ shirking of the choice of where he goes or stays onto the rest of the crew. “He can’t even say what his thoughts are on the matter,” she thinks. “No, he’s got to make us responsible for that. Men! They can never make a commitment on their own, unless it’s to beat someone else up and prove they’re a man! By St. Elvis, why are they so frustrating sometimes!?!” Similar thoughts continue to ruminate through Martha’s head as the conversation continues.

-----​
Swann rubs a hand across his face as he looks around the room at the others. “What if we found some young, starving artist — someone who has studied the works of this Farns Bootil — to make a fake; a sculpture in Bootil’s style? We give it to Jarvis, say it’s an original. We could even forge some documentation, make it look legit.”

“I thought we were trying to _avoid _ trouble with these Vargr,” Vasilii says.

“Or has this Bootil taken any public commissions?” Swann continues. “Something that was on display, say, in a public park? Maybe we could ‘liberate’ it from the pigeons, give it a nice home where it will be appreciated.”

Vasilii grins at the thought of nabbing a five–ton statue on a 30–ton pedestal and getting away with it.

“Y’know, some of us are still official representatives of His Majesty’s Imperial Government,” Kevon states, keeping his tone as neutral as possible. “And those of us who still have that career option would like to keep it available. No theft. No swindling the Vargrs.”

Vargas says, “Jarvis probably knows the artist’s work very well and I am positive that a fake would be recognized immediately. Additionally, he would probably check on the payment of a commission. Judging from his reactions to the death of his nephew, I can just imagine what would happen with a deliberate insult like that. He has dealt honorably in the matter of my challenge and I, for one, will not stand for any deceit on his request of me.

“I think that we should take the cargo and meet his request. If we do well on this job, who knows — maybe it will lead to better profits.”

Swann smiles and says, “I’m not seriously suggesting we deceive Jarvis or commit a theft. I was just brainstorming out loud, considering the merits of all of our options.

“Yeah, taking his cargo to Shanape is our best choice.”

Grinning, Aidan says, “Well, a statue heist would have been fun in the process, but then we would have had to have sent pictures of it visiting all the different systems. That, and the law enforcement chasing us, would have been a bit of an issue.”

Turning to Vasilii, Swann continues. “As to our obligations to Alief, did we contract with ImpEx to carry four tons of cargo every quarter from Sentry to Alief? When do we have to make the first run on that?”

“Yes, I suppose they _might _ have something for us by now,” Vasilii says. “Sentry to Alief is the other direction from here to Shanape, though, so it’s something we’d do on the way back.

“So, much as I’d like to patronize the arts, I think we’d be better off taking this cargo direct to Shanape then coming back to Sentry to check on goods for Alief.”

After a moment, Vasilii adds, “Didn’t our friend Mr. Salian with the frozen cows hail from Shanape? And he mentioned wanting a ride back. I think he just said Sentry, but he might have been aiming for Shanape eventually. Maybe we can sell him another freezer ride.”


----------



## Shadowdancer

Yay! We passed 16,000 views.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXIII​*
*Date: 213-993
Location: Warne Highport, Kerin's Tyr*

Given that the crew has come to a decision to run Jarvis’ cargo to Shanape, Vargas calls Jarvis shortly after the extended brunch. After Vargas explains that the crew would like to run the cargo to Shanape, Jarvis replies, “I expected that would be the preferred option. I will have Barkolin make the arrangements to have the cargo delivered this afternoon along with instructions.

“I expect you to safeguard my interests, Emile. After the cargo is delivered, I release you from your oath, though if the cargo is delivered safely, I would welcome you and the _Bray Keaven_ back among my pack.”

“Jarvis, thank you for your confidence in this pack,” Vargas says. “I will guard your interests with my life and you now know what that means. I hope that I can now call you friend and may be able to assist you in the future. I look forward to our next meeting and sincerely hope that it will be under friendlier circumstances than our last. Good hunting, and may your pack always be swifter then its prey.”

“Good hunting, Emile.”

-----​
Shortly after Jarvis’ call, Vargas receives a call from Barkolin who informs the ex–Scout that the cargo will be ready for loading around 1500 hours. Barkolin will arrive with the cargo loading crew and have the papers and instructions on him.

-----​
In the early part of the afternoon, Martha and Swann hurry to finish the last of the repairs. Meanwhile, Vasilii arranges for the ship to be refueled and settles the ship’s accounts with the port.

Saro monitors Vargas and Ian, who are both assiduously resting.

Kevon generates a jump course to the refueling station orbiting Urlainn in the Aleif system.

-----​
After Vasilii has made his arrangements, he gets a call from Anil Salian, on the planet’s surface. “Ah, Mr. Kugiikiishshi! I have concluded my business here, and I was wondering if the _Bray Keaven _ was headed in the direction of Sentry or, better, Shanape? If so, I would very much like to purchase passage on your fine ship. Naturally, I would prefer to have a proper cabin, but if one were not available, a low berth would be fine since you have such a good doctor onboard. Do you have space for me and some luggage?”

“Certainly, Mr. Salian. I’m afraid we’re not really set up for warm passengers, but we can offer you the joys of our low berth from here to Shanape, where we will arrive in three weeks.”

“Ah, very good,” the salesman continues. “I’ll be up on the next shuttle from Harven, and I should be at your berth around 1700 hours.”

-----​
Vasilii starts looking for additional low berth passengers. Luckily, he finds two passengers bound for Shanape and three bound for Liar’s Oath. He accepts the two bound for Shanape for Cr3,000 and one of the three bound for Liar’s Oath for Cr2,000. All three agree to arrive by 1700 for departure.

-----​
At precisely 1500 hours, Barkolin comms from the berth door. Swann and Aidan go to meet him with Kevon and Martha monitoring from inside the ship. After a brief discussion between Swann, Barkolin, and the stevedores with the cargo, the stevedores begin loading the cargo in the _Bray Keaven_’s main cargo bay.

The cargo is a series of standardized cargo containers. Most of the containers are four–dTon containers, but there is an eight-dTon container and several one– and two–dTon containers. All are marked with SPA Customs Inspection seals, which usually mean that the cargo has already been inspected and is free from inspection unless the seal is broken. All the containers seem to be quite dense and heavy.

Vasilii decides to show absolutely no interest in their contents.

-----​
Ian is quite agitated that there are others rumbling around in the ship and he is not there to oversee. “Hey Doc, any chance I can just mosey around out there and watch while they load up the cargo? I promise not to touch a thing.”

Saro turns incredulously at Ian’s request. His long dark glare conveys an unspoken message: “Are you kidding me? I’ll beat down your already beaten ass if you even try.”

Ian’s eyebrows slowly rise higher as he reads Saro’s look. “Well, Doc, your bedside manner hasn’t improved much, but I guess that’s what it takes to get through the thick head of an old Marine, huh?” he says with a slight smile.

Satisfied that his patient understands him, Saro snorts to himself as he settles back into a treasured hard copy of the Yltanyc Analects, constantly observing Ian’s medical monitors with his peripheral vision.

“Thanks again, for patching up my beaten ass,” Ian adds with a chuckle.

-----​
Once the cargo is loaded, Barkolin asks to be escorted to the improvised sickbay to see Vargas. Under Aidan’s and Saro’s watchful eyes, Barkolin greets Vargas. “Good afternoon, Emile. I have the Inspection Warrants for the cargo as well as Jarvis’ delivery instructions.”

Barkolin hands a document and a light mauve colored envelope to Vargas. The document is an Imperial SPA Customs Service Inspection Warrant, which attests that the cargo has been inspected and found to be legal for transport as long as the seals are intact. The cargo containers are listed, and all are marked as having “starship mechanical and electrical equipment or systems.”

Vargas opens the envelope, which reads:

Emile,

Please deliver the cargo to Urriav Gharrtikk. It is probably best to contact him via Shanape Bulk Freighting at the Shanape Downport. He will, no doubt, probably want the cargo delivered to a location other than the downport itself, so I would suggest contacting him before you land.

Good hunting,
Jarvis Nuuis

“Thank you, Barkolin. Please inform Mr. Nuuis that I will ensure that all will be delivered as promised. Are there any special precautions that I need to be aware of in the delivery or handling of this cargo, and are there any last–minute instructions to be delivered to me verbally?”

“No,” Barkolin replies, “there are no special handling requirements for the cargo, but I do suggest avoiding extremely rough handling. The cargo is fairly well packed, but significantly sudden drops or extreme handling could cause some of the parts to slip out of alignment.

“And no, I do not have any verbal instructions for you.

“I will arrange for an escort to the jump point for you in the form of two ShieldWolf pinnaces. Please give me a call an hour before you leave, and I’ll arrange to have the pinnaces ready to escort you.”

Vargas takes the envelope and places it in a safe location.

-----​
After the cargo is loaded, Martha preps the ship for departure.

-----​
Once Barkolin leaves the ship and Vargas relays the delivery instructions to the rest of the crew, Aidan heads to the computer to check out Urriav and Shanape Bulk Freighting. He doesn’t have any luck finding anything on a Urriav Gharrtikk in the public information databases.

Information on Shanape Bulk Freighting is easier to find. SBF was founded some 120 years ago by a merchant who bought a surplus Imperial Navy supply collier and started transporting cargo between the worlds of the Shanape Cluster. Now, SBF has some 30 vessels in the 1,000–dTon to 30,000-dTon range, with most in the 2,000– to 10,000–dTon range.

SBF still serves mostly in/around the worlds of the Shanape Cluster, but the concern's vessels also carry cargo into/out of the cluster along the jump routes. A year ago, SBF became a wholly controlled subsidiary of Tukera Lines.

Recently, SBF has been in the news for trying to set up an import/export contract with the Khuur League, a trade federation dominated by Sydites, some 20 parsecs away. The move is generally regarded as daring if a bit risky given the distances involved and since the league lies beyond Imperial borders.

-----​
Swann asks Vasilii, “Do we have room for some fresh fruit for our friends at the refueling station? Since we’re going to be transiting the Aleif system on a regular basis, it wouldn’t hurt to stay on their good side.”

“It won’t be that fresh after a week in jump, even in refrigerated containers,” Vasilii says. “I’ll see if I can sort something out before we launch.”

Vasilii finds several boxes of recently released/new entertainment vid disks and holosims for Cr200. He also arranges for a dTon of luxury food supplies for the _Bray Keaven_'s crew.

-----​
Ian comms Swann and asks him to drop by his room. “Swann, I was wondering if before we left, maybe you could run out for a little shopping trip. I suddenly find myself with a document allowing me to possess a heavy ACR. Would be down right shameful if I didn’t have one now then, wouldn’t it?” Ian flashes a big grin. “I just thought it might be easier to get one here than some other places we’ve been or are going to visit.”

Listening to Ian pressing Swann to purchase him a newer, bigger, boom–ier, flashier, bang–ier weapon, Saro grumbles to himself under his breath and gives the pair another one of his increasingly trademark glares over the top of his book.

Swann notices Saro glancing at him and Ian, and starts laughing. “You haven’t even played with this new toy, and now you want another?’ Swann shakes his head and smiles. “You’re worse than a child.

“Besides, I have a feeling that to get that sort of toy around here, one of us would have to make another play date with Jarvis. And it ain’t gonna be me.”

“Yeah, we don’t need to tangle with him again. Alright. But hey, since I’m gonna be, uh, ‘tied up’ here for a while,” Ian glances at Saro, “think I could borrow some of your vid disks, music, whatever you got? I think I’ve about worn mine out, or at least viewed and played them a hundred times each.

“If you happen to make a trip out, pick some new ones up for me, would ya? Doesn’t matter if you don’t know what I usually enjoy. It’ll give me a chance to ‘broaden my horizons,’ so to speak. Thanks.”

“That I can do,” Swann says. “I probably need to pick up some new stuff anyway since we’re going to be spending a lot of time in jump for the next month.”

Ian shifts around and settles back in the bed under the steely gaze of Saro.

-----​
Saro listens to Emile plead his case to Swann for more new material to occupy his time while confined to his sickbed. A while later the doctor disappears into his cabin for a few minutes before reappearing in the med station.

He places a small stack of vid and book discs that cover the basics of religious and philosophic studies. Included in the pile he has placed a few audio discs filled with religious music spanning many centuries and worlds.

-----​
Swann does briefly run out to pick up some Cr50 worth of vid disks, holo–novels, and music for Ian as well as Cr150 for himself. The selection he delivers to Ian is rather varied and interesting, though the ex–Marine decides that “Lost Pups: A Vargr Teenage Romance” has got to be a joke.

“Thanks, Swann!” Ian says.

Then as Swann is leaving, Ian’s eyes fall on “Lost Pups”; his eyebrows scrunch together and a weird expression crosses his face as he looks up at the door where Swann just exited. “Hmm. Sometimes I wonder about that guy.”

-----​
Around 1700, the low berth passengers start showing up, and Swann and Vasilii receive them and show them to the low berths where Saro puts them under. Anil Salian shows up first. As usual, the salesman is sort of oozing charm and compliments about how glad he is to be back on the _Bray Keaven_ while complaining about his customers on the planet, the planetary conditions, and the shuttle ride up.

The other low berth passengers are Marcel Pham, a student bound for Shanape; Tilman Hue, an elderly gentleman also bound for Shanape; and Mossben Edwe, a miner bound for Liar’s Oath. All seem to be fairly friendly and comfortable except for Marcel, who is a bit standoffish and seems rather nervous about travelling in the low berth. Saro has to spend a few extra minutes explaining the procedures and how frequently he has taken care of people in low berths before Marcel calms down enough to be prepped and frozen.

-----​
Swann and Martha then scan any luggage the passengers have. Swann stores any weapons found in the ship’s locker.

-----​
Kevon finishes his astrogation plot to Aleif and files his flight plan with ObTrafCon. Once he has a departure time scheduled, he notifies Vargas who calls Barkolin with the information.

-----​
At 1907 hours, the _Bray Keaven_ leaves its berth and heads out towards the 100 planetary diameter mark. Before the far trader can get more than a few kilometers from the highport, Martha picks up two ShieldWolf pinnaces who take up trailing close escort positions a kilometer away from the _Bray Keaven_. The Vargr piloting the pinnaces are cordial and professional, and their close escort seems to be quite adequate by Kevon’s Imperial Navy standards.

-----​
“I suspect this cargo is more then meets the eye given that we are to be escorted by two of the ShieldWolf ships,” Vargas says over the ship’s comm.

“Not necessarily,” Swann replies from the starboard turret. “With the problems they’ve apparently been having in this system with piracy and theft, Jarvis is proba-bly just being cautious that no one intercepts this cargo before we jump. But the fact there are two escorts probably does indicate the relative value and importance of the cargo.”

-----​
Amusingly, a scout/courier leaves the highport about the same time as the _Bray Keaven _ and seems to pace the far trader for a bit, then suddenly decelerates and returns to the highport.

Martha attempts to identify the scout/courier through its transponder information. The scout/courier is listed as the _Ongoug_, registered out of Kerin’s Tyr to a Surztsoen Arre. She makes a note of it in her log.

-----​
The trip out to the safe jump distance is remarkably — and somewhat worryingly — uneventful. From what Martha and Kevon can see, all other traffic seems to be staying quite clear of the _Bray Keaven_’s flight path. After thanking the two ShieldWolf pinnaces, Kevon dims the interior lights, and the _Bray Keaven _ slips into jump space.

-----​
The week in jump passes relatively uneventfully. Under Saro’s care and the occasional application of his trademarked glare, Vargas and Ian seem to be healing quite well. Ian recovers slightly more than Vargas does (must be those vid disks).

Vargas stays pretty much confined to his bunk, not wishing to anger Saro. He had noticed the look Saro gave Ian when the ex–Marine even suggested getting up.

As Saro allows, Swann spends some time in the sick bay with Ian and Vargas playing computer games.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> SBF still serves mostly in/around the worlds of the Shanape Cluster, but the concern's vessels also carry cargo into/out of the cluster along the jump routes. A year ago, SBF became a wholly controlled subsidiary of Tukera Lines.




Tukera? Man, I either missed this originally in the game, or have just forgotten it. That little tidbit could possibly put current events in the game in a whole new light.

Oh well.  :\


----------



## vutpakdi

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Tukera? Man, I either missed this originally in the game, or have just forgotten it. That little tidbit could possibly put current events in the game in a whole new light.




Maybe, maybe not.    

Ron


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXIV​*
*Date: 220-993 and 221-993
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, Urlainn Refueling Depot, Aleif, Ley Sector*

A little over seven days after entering jump space, the _Bray Keaven _ emerges from jump 100 planetary diameters from Urlainn, Aleif's smallest and nearest gas giant. After checking the local vicinity and finding no vessels on sensors, Kevon points the _Bray Keaven _ at the Urlainn Refueling Depot and begins the eight-hour journey towards the station.

-----​
The trip towards the station is fairly uneventful until the _Bray Keaven _ is about two hours away. At that point, a patrolling Imperial Navy cutter challenges the _Bray Keaven_. When Kevon identifies the ship and himself, the reply is notably animated. “Welcome back to Aleif, _Bray Keaven_! We expected you back at some point, but we thought that you'd be headed towards Aleif proper rather than the refueling station. The refueling depot isn’t much, but if you’ve got some time, I’m sure that we and the crew of the _Civan_ can throw a decent party anyway. What do you say?”

The _Civan_ is an Imperial Navy close escort (part of the interdiction squadron) that the _Bray Keaven _ encountered during the plague relief.

-----​
The rest of the journey in is a little noisy with welcoming communications from the other two cutters and several of the fighters operating in the area as well as from the refueling depot itself. Everyone seems to be pretty happy to see the _Bray Keaven_.

-----​
At 1527 hours on the 220th day of the year, the _Bray Keaven_ docks at the Urlainn Refueling Depot (port side airlock). The refueling depot is a converted 10,000–dTon ex–Imperial Navy surplus tanker. There is a small sundries store and a couple of diner–bar establishments, but that's it as far as amenities.

Kevon strongly encourages the able crew to attend the party.

-----​
After the _Keaven_ emerges from jump space, Saro reassesses his two patients. Satisfied with their progress (and their unusual adherence to his directions), he makes some recommendations.

“Mr. McConnell, while your condition has much improved, you still need to restrict yourself to non–strenuous activities for the next week or so while I oversee your recovery. However, if you continue to follow my recommendations I see no need to administer another dose of Medical Slow Drug at this time.

“As for you, Mr. Vargas. You are recovering nicely as well. But, as your wounds are much more serious, I think the best course of action would be to administer another dose of MSD. You will of course be rendered unconscious for 24 hours, plus or minus, but during this time the drugs will advance your recovery significantly.

“However, if you’d rather forgo the MSD, that route is open as well. Your healing will continue, under my guidance, albeit at a slower pace.”

“Doctor, if you want a ship flown, you consult me,” Vargas says, “and if we want medical advice, we consult you. I have the greatest confidence in your skills and am truly grateful for your care. If your opinion is that I should have another dose of MSD, then it should be administered. However, I would like to wait until we are back in jump space.

“I have a responsibility to Jarvis to oversee his shipment and I cannot do that if I am unconscious. It is not that I do not trust the other crewmembers in this matter. It is just that I gave my word to Jarvis, and this is an affair of honor. I hope that you will understand my position on this point.”

-----​
After the _Bray Keaven_ docks at the Urlainn Refueling Depot, Swann, Kevon, and Aidan go get ready for the party. Swann retrieves Vasilii’s gift vids for distribution.

Kevon dresses according to naval tradition.

Aidan dresses in one of his usual fine gray suits and selects a couple of bottles of fine cognac from his stock to take along to the party. “Somehow, I doubt they’ll have quite the right glasses for enjoying this. Nonetheless . . . ” he thinks.

-----​
Meanwhile, Vasilii arranges for the ship to be refueled. Para Dglen, the Sydite Urlainn Refueling Depot representative who answers Vasilii’s call, seems quite happy to hear from a member of the esteemed _Bray Keaven _ crew and cheerfully tells Vasilii that she already scheduled the far trader for refueling when she heard that the ship was inbound. The refueling crews should be there within two hours. The station normally has an automated refueling system, but the system is down for the lack of a central controller chip due from Sentry in the next few days. As a result, an EVA crew has to make the hookups manually.

Para does apologize for not being able to give Vasilii more of a discount, but her boss is a “real Ursa–sized pain in the ass” and only allowed a 10% discount off the standard price of Cr750/dTon refined or Cr150/dTon unrefined.

It’s always nice to get 10 percent off a 50 percent mark up, thinks Vasilii. Oh well, an extra jump would cost even more. It’s going to cost about a hundred grand to get to Shanape as it is.

Para does ask if Vasilii will be going to the party and drops hints that she’d like to meet him there when she gets off work. Para is fairly attractive for a Sydite, with blonde, close–cropped hair, and a large (though not overweight) build. Since she’s not Vilani, and she doesn’t run a business, Vasilii gracefully declines.

-----​
Martha decides to stay onboard and keep an eye on things and continue standard maintenance on her systems since no one told her the party is mandatory.

“Finally,” she thinks to herself, “I can get some of these things done without having to report every five minutes.”

Martha suits up, drops her handcomp into an available pocket on her vacc suit, and gets to work on some of the minor tedious maintenance issues that are more comfortable outside of jump space.

Since Martha seem to have her nose buried in sensor texts all the time lately, Vasilii lets her know there are some unusual “targets” coming to flap around the hull and she might want to track them for a bit of fun.

-----​
Saro sees to Vargas and Ian and then decides to make a brief appearance at the party to ask the crews about the situation planetside on Aleif.

-----​
Around 1630 hours, Swann, Kevon, Aidan, and Saro set out for the party at the Whacked Duck, one of two “bars” on the depot. The walk is a short one since the habitable areas of the depot are not very extensive.

Upon entering, the _Bray Keaven _ attendees are met with a round of cheers from the mostly Navy and Marine crowd of about 30 folks. Drinks are quickly thrust into Swann’s, Kevon’s, Aidan’s, and Saro’s hands, and numerous toasts are quickly made.

Kevon apologize for McConnell’s and Vargas’ absence, stating only that they had “taken ill.”

Swann plays Santa and distributes the vids and holosims. The Imperial Navy and Marine personnel and the depot personnel are very appreciative of the entertain-ment tapes, and yet another round is ordered to toast the _Bray Keaven _ crew.

Aidan offers the cognac around, after checking with the barkeep on the availability of glasses. Finding none, he checks through the stock. He decides that some dusty wineglasses will work in a pinch and shares out the drink.

Aidan tries to regale the crowd with stories of the court as he tries to get the Navy men talking about the latest weaponry and ships. He eagerly listens to any mention of the Argentii Works.

Aidan and Kevon circulate and chat mostly with the officers. Aidan has takers for his cognac, but the conversation about court isn’t too well received (wrong crowd).

Kevon ends up spending most of his time talking shop with Lt. Commander Pam Hovas, the captain of the _Civan_ (the close escort). Lt. Commander Hovas seems pretty surprised that Marcus Argent left the ship, but she did hear about Kevon’s piloting while rescuing the Tukera Long Liner.

Kevon talks about what Marcus was doing as of his last letter, and general Navy stuff; if asked, he’ll discuss the Tukera incident, but otherwise he’ll avoid talking about his personal heroics. However, Kevon certainly immerses himself in the party, and spends most of his time around the officers, particularly his fellow lieutenant commander.

-----​
Saro briefly falls in with a medic on the _Civan_ and asks about the situation on Aleif. The AHV plague is mostly contained now, but there are still people dying because the vaccine can't be manufactured quickly enough for everyone who wants some. Total deaths run into the millions, but there is general agreement that the situation could have been far worse.

King George'’ Land is being administered by occupying forces from surrounding nations, though it seems likely that the surrounding nations will end up annexing their administration areas. Several nations that were most affected have “temporarily” gone to martial law (and rule), though Bromley is not one of them.

After making an appearance and chatting a while, Saro heads off to explore the rest of the refueling depot. The public areas are quite small, and the one shop doesn’t have any good deals (on anything), so Saro ends up at the other diner–bar (imaginatively named, “The Diner”). He ends up nursing a drink in the corner alone, but the waitress realizes who he is and brings his drinks on the house.

Saro will mildly protest receiving his drinks for free, but will graciously relent and thank the waitress with a wan smile.

“Sometimes, just sometimes,” he muses to himself, “good deeds _do _ go unpunished.”

Saro and the waitress, Gina, end up chatting in between her occasional rounds of helping other customers. The conversation is light and enjoyable. Gina is in her early 30s, but she has traveled quite a bit and is easy to talk to.

Feeling slightly guilty about not paying his own tab, Saro does not abuse the generosity of his benefactor and drinks fewer glasses than he otherwise might’ve consumed.

When he makes ready to return to the _Keaven_ he leaves behind a significant gratuity for the kind waitress. Gina protests a bit when Saro tips her, but then gratefully accepts and says that she hopes he and the _Bray Keaven _ will be back soon.

When he returns to the ship, slightly inebriated, Saro does a quick checkup on Emile’s and Ian’s status before heading to his cabin where he lies in the dark before falling asleep, ruminating on his recent behavior, attitude, and mental health.

The next day, even though he is still in a funk, Saro forces himself to present a friendlier face when interacting with the crew.

-----​
Back onboard the _Bray Keaven_, Martha and Vasilii keep an eye on things, particularly when the crew of four arrives to make the refueling connections. The refueling process takes about 30 minutes. During the refueling and while she is watching the security monitors, Martha doesn’t notice anything unusual.

As the refueling crew completes their tasks, Martha is struck by a random thought, and makes a note on her handcomp to speak with Swann during jump this next week regarding a personal matter.

Before going to sleep for the evening, Martha contacts her counselor from her sessions here at Alief, and conducts a brief session over the comms as she fills him in on her progress, and the assistance that Dr. Saro has provided her through his meditations and grounding/centering techniques. She manages to reach Dr. Noreya — who was her counselor while in Aleif — on board the _Wall of Stone _ (the interdiction cruiser). The conversation is a bit time lagged, but Dr. Noreya appears to be delighted to hear from Martha and hear that she is doing well. Dr. Noreya does ask about Martha’s nightmares and counsels her to avoid stressful situations as much as possible.

Martha responds that the nightmares have subsided a lot, but she still feels uncomfortable at the strangest moments. Still, those are getting fewer and farther between.

-----​
Vargas and Ian are, of course, assiduously resting.

-----​
Back at the Whacked Duck, the party extends late into the evening hours and looks like it will probably go late into the night. A couple of crews off the other ships that are docked do come by and join the party.

Aidan stays until Swann and Kevon leave in order to provide support for his comrades. On the way out he thanks the barkeep and leaves a generous tip.

-----​
After distributing the vid disks that Vasilii purchased to the Navy, Marine, and depot crews, Swann ends up spending more time with the crews from other ships than the ImpNavy and ImpMarine types.

After a drink or two, Samana Noekka, the Vargr first mate off the _Urroe_, a far trader, asks Swann, “Are you headed for Sentry or Liar’s Oath? If you are headed to Liar’s Oath, would you have space for a 1-dTon priority cargo? We blew a few of our jump coil capacitors after our jump here, and we’re going to be sweating for at least a few days to get those damn things replaced, so we’re not going to be able to make our delivery in time. Some Army big wig ordered some cloned organs for his military, and we’re in a bit of a bind. The captain sunk a lot of money into the organs, and we’re going to lose the money if the organs aren’t delivered within eight days. How about Cr5,000 for the delivery? So, can you help us out?”

Swann looks at Samana Noekka — both of her — commiseratively and says, “That’s a sad, sad story my friend. Sounds like your ship’s had a run amok, I mean, a run a bad luck. But don’t worry, your luck’s about to change because the _Bray Keaven_’s here to save the day. Again.

“Just let me contact our cargomaster, Mr. Kugikushi . . . Mr. Krugarushi . . . Mr. Koochikoochi . . . Vasilii and see if we have room. Wait right here. Don’t go any-where. I’ll be right back.”

Swann then turns in his seat, takes out his personal comm, and calls the ship to inform Vasilii about the deal.

-----​
Vasilii confirms that they’ve got the space and he’s happy to take the cargo at priority rates provided the group at the party sees no problems. He suggests that Saro inspect the cargo.

-----​
After he gets confirmation, Swann disconnects and turns back to the Samanas. “Good news. We can help you out. But we need to have our ship’s doctor, uh, Doc, come take a look at the cargo to make sure we can accommodate those organs without them spoilin’ before we get to Liar’s Oath.”

Swann takes out his portacomp and slides it across the table to the Vargr. “Just input your berth number so I don’t forget it, and I’ll bring Doc and Mr. Koocaracha by first thing in the morning. Now let’s drink to friends helping friends and frozen assets.”

After the toast, Swann leaves the party and staggers back to the ship. He informs Vasilii of the final details of the morning cargo inspection and pickup. “Don’t forget to tell Doc, m’kay? And don’t forget to wake me in the morning.” He hands Vasilii a Cr10 tip, staggers to his cabin and passes out in his bunk without even getting undressed.

Vasilii flips the credit chit a couple of times, then pockets it and smiles.

-----​
Early the next morning, the _Bray Keaven _ gets a call from Samana Noekka, the Vargr first mate off the _Urroe_. Vasilii briefly considers passing the call to Swann but thinks better of the idea, and he discusses the details of transferring the priority cargo to the_ Bray Keaven_. Given that Urlainn Refueling Depot only has external docking berths and narrow internal corridors, Vasilii (after consulting Kevon) and Samana agree the crew of the _Urroe_ will bring the cargo container over by towing it behind their air/raft with a few vacc suited crew. The _Bray Keaven _ crew will meet the Urroe crew outside the ship (in space) and handle maneuvering the cargo into the port cargo lock. After the cargo is secured, Samana will board the _Bray Keaven _ to inspect the cargo and give the crew an escrow credit chit for Cr10,000.

With some difficulty, Vasilii manages to rouse Swann and tell him (and the rest of the crew) of the plan to transfer the cargo in an hour. Leaving Swann to get things back into focus, Vasilii, Kevon, and Aidan set to working on clearing room in the port cargo lock so that the starboard cargo lock now has 1.5 dTons of luxury life support supplies and the port cargo lock has 0.1 dTons of supplies, the eight mis-siles, and 1 dTon of free space.

-----​
Swann takes a quick lukewarm then cold shower to wake up, dresses in work coveralls and then downs a bowl of oatmeal in the crew lounge. He then grabs his vacc suit and heads to the port cargo lock.

-----​
An hour later, with Kevon and Vasilii on the bridge and Aidan in the port turret, Swann and Martha suit up and exit the port airlock. The three Vargr crew of the _Urroe_ show up right on time with the air/raft towing the 1 dTon cargo container. After a bit of maneuvering by all parties and with the help of some zero–g cargo handling equipment, Swann and Martha get the 1 dTon cargo container into the port cargo lock and secured. After the outside cargo door is closed, Swann, Martha, and Samana enter the port passenger airlock and go to inspect the cargo.

“This is pretty much routine, a habit we’ve gotten into lately,” Martha explains to Samana.

The cargo container appears to be a specialized standard container. Samana explains that the cargo container is designed specifically to transport cloned organs. The cargo container is similar to a standard refrigerated container (requiring a power connection), but also contains power outlets for individually powered freezer units that hold a few organs each. The cargo container provides power and secondary cooling while the individual freezer units provide the main cooling.

Martha asks if the unit requires power from the ship’s power plant, or if it’s internally powered.

Samana replies, “The container does have a battery that last for a few days, but it will need power from the ship’s power plant — there is a power outlet within easy reach.”

There are three 0.75m–tall doors set evenly up the 3m–tall cargo container. Samana opens the lower one, and a wave of cold air rolls out. Inside, Swann and Martha can see a number of stacked containers with blinking lights, all marked with medical symbols. Saro comes by to take a look and the container that he inspects — a different one than Samana held out — appears to be properly marked, certified, and in good working order.

Saro does think (to himself) that he is a little surprised that they didn’t use a self–contained low berth container or a specialized organ transport container derived from low berth technology, but the container is an acceptable means of transport even if the technology is lower and the risk of damage to some of the organs is higher.

After the _Bray Keaven _ crew seems satisfied, Samana gives Swann the delivery instructions: deliver to Col. Wilkerson of the Liar’s Oath military at Covenant Downport, and an escrow credit chit for Cr10,000 to be unlocked by Col. Wilkerson upon delivery.

“I’m glad we are able to help out you and your ship,” Swann says to Samana. “Thank you for offering this opportunity to us. I believe there is a saying among your people: ‘May your pack be swifter than its prey.’ There also is a saying among the Belters: ‘Leave no rock unscanned.’ Good hunting, jump safely, and if our vectors intersect again, the first round’s on me.”

The Vargr first mate then leaves the _Bray Keaven _ through the port airlock to rejoin her crewmates.

-----​
After Samana leaves, Martha pulls out a couple of handheld scanners and goes over the container again. She scans for radioactives, detectable explosives, radio signals, and density. The young engineer detects nothing dangerous in terms of radioactives or detectable explosives. There are no radio signals emanating from the container. The densitometer readings appear to be about the same throughout with some minor variations (not quite as densely packed towards the top, but close).

-----​
Sometime in the late morning, Saro sends a comm to the waitress from The Diner, thanking her again for her benevolence, and the pleasure of her conversation.

-----​
After a few final preparations, the _Bray Keaven _ undocks and heads out to the jump point. The _Bray Keaven _ leaves the immediate area of the Urlaiin Refueling Depot with a send–off escort of a pair of Imperial Navy fighters. The fighters don’t stay with the _Bray Keaven_ for long, but the rest of the transit to a same jump distance is entirely unremarkable.

-----​
At 1810, the _Bray Keaven _ slips smoothly into jump space, bound for Liar’s Oath. Given that it’s dinnertime, the crew — even Vargas, with Saro’s permission — gathers for a relaxing and casual dinner.

After dinner, Saro, Swann, and Aidan make a quick inspection of the other two doors on the cargo container. Both appear to be locked, and Saro opts not to press his inspection, much to Swann’s and Aidan’s disappointed curiosity.

Given the late hour, Saro and Vargas decide to wait until tomorrow morning to put Vargas under Medical Slow Drug. Besides, Saro reasons, watching a holosim with the rest of the crew in the lounge might improve Vargas’ mood, too. After the sim, the crew heads off to their staterooms to sleep, except for Vargas, who heads back to the improvised sickbay.

Sleep comes easily for most of the crew, and by midnight, everyone is soundly asleep.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> “I’m glad we are able to help out you and your ship,” Swann says to Samana. “Thank you for offering this opportunity to us. I believe there is a saying among your people: ‘May your pack be swifter than its prey.’ There also is a saying among the Belters: ‘Leave no rock unscanned.’ Good hunting, jump safely, and if our vectors intersect again, the first round’s on me.”




Of course, 



Spoiler



now it's gonna be a round from Swann's magnum revolver.


----------



## Arkhandus

Finally caught up again.........

Does Samana's cargo get the crew into trouble?  What goes wrong next?

Saro's threat to Ian was damn funny.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXV​*
*Date: 223-993
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Aleif and Liar's Oath*

Martha falls asleep quickly. After a few dreams she can’t quite remember, Martha is dreaming of a smooth jump and her drives are humming along perfectly. Everything seems so vivid that it seems real. She inspects the power plant and drives, and everything appears to be tuned perfectly.

As she sighs happily and looks around port engineering one more time before heading to the lounge for a snack, the iris valve leading to the port cargo lock opens. Through the iris valve come three large wolves, their fangs dripping blood. One wolf, with reddish orange–brown fur, jumps up on her seat at the main console and starts sniffing the controls. The other two wolves, jet black ones, start sniffing around the drives.

Martha freezes, hoping that they don’t notice her, and for a time, they don’t. Then, one of the two black wolves spots her and howls. Martha tries to run, but the two wolves knock her flat on her back. One of the black wolves stands on her chest and snarls at her, and Martha finds it rather hard to breathe because of the compres-sion. The other wolf closes its jaws on her neck, but only enough to make it even harder for Martha to breathe. She struggles to no avail and . . .

Martha wakes up, heart racing and gasping for breath. Her mind feels fogged by sleep, and she can’t seem to quite catch her breath even after a number of breaths. The clock reads 02:13.

The young engineer tries to calm down, using some of the breathing techniques Saro taught her. The breathing techniques don’t seem to be helping — Martha can’t quite catch her breath. It’s as if the air is thinner than it really should be.

With a sigh, Martha gets up to run a quick diagnostic, to make sure the cargo hold is still secure, and there’s been no changes worth reporting. When she tries to bring up the system from sleep, the words “Access Denied. User not authorized to access system” appear on the screen.

“What?!?!” Martha almost squeals out loud, then in a panic, she dashes to her closet to find her vacc suit. Along the way, she uncovers the protected emergency/red alert button and presses it. Immediately, a klaxon starts sounding throughout the ship. Martha slides into her vacc suit painfully fast. The suit air feels thicker, but she still can’t quite get her breath, probably because she is hyperventilating.

Adjusting her CO2:O2 ratios, Martha performs the TL12 version of an asthmatics’ “breathing into a paper bag” trick, trying to force her biology to take over where her meditations cannot. Martha’s breathing calms down, and she adjusts the ratios back to normal settings.

Martha then staggers towards the door, in the hopes of getting to the Doc, as well as check on the status of the others.

-----​
The rest of the crew is awakened by the emergency klaxon and flashing red lights. The air seems thin, as if a few kilometers above standard sea level pressure, and their thoughts seem a bit fogged. As awareness of the situation starts to penetrate, the air ventilation systems seem to cut on full bore, and the air seems to get thinner by the moment.

-----​
Vasilii puts his magnum revolver within easy reach in case anything comes a-teleporting. He then hits the ship’s comm and says in the calmest voice he can manage: “This is Vasilii. I’m awake and suiting up in my cabin. I don’t know the cause of the emergency.”

Then he dons his vacc suit and checks that it’s working properly. Next he grabs the rescue ball in his cabin in case he needs it for somebody else, pockets his portacomp, and hefts his revolver/speed loaders.

-----​
Slowly grasping the situation, Saro dives for his vacc suit and dons it as quickly as he is able in his current state. When he has his suit on, he races toward the sickbay to assist Vargas into his own suit.

-----​
Vargas rather painfully gets into his vacc suit and then shoves Rusti into the rescue ball in the cabin/sickbay. “I knew things were too quiet for this ship,” he thinks. “I wonder what has happened now?”

-----​
Thanks to his Navy training, Kevon gets up with little more fanfare than a “Son of a . . . ” as he moves over to his vacc suit and dons it. Pausing a moment to fill his lungs with good air, the lieutenant commander hits his suit comm. “Everyone, check in, please.”

Vargas keys his suit comm and asks Kevon where he wants him to go.

“If the Doc clears you, I need you on the bridge,” the captain orders, strapping on his laser pistol. “Mr. Kugiikishshi, I need you to back up Mr. Vargas and myself on the bridge.”

-----​
Aidan gets into his vacc suit as quickly as possible. He then heads for the computer to check readings on the ship and see if any of his new security programs were tripped.

-----​
After putting on his vacc suit, Ian ponders matters for a moment, then grabs his gauss pistol and a spare clip before heading out of his cabin.

-----​
The redhead in the naughty-schoolgirl outfit is feeding grapes to Swann. She is sitting beneath a large tree on the edge of an alpine meadow, his head resting in her lap. “Can I hold your gun again? It’s so big and heavy.”

Swann smiles, his eyes closed, listening to the gentle gurgling of a nearby stream, enjoying the cool breeze blowing across his face, the sweet taste of the grapes.

Contented, he takes a deep breath of the cool alpine air. But the thin mountain air fails to fill his lungs. Gasping, he opens his eyes. The redhead is gone, replaced by Maggs, captain of the _Musty Dusty_. Swann looks into her pudgy face with alarm. Maggs looks back and says, “I’ll have to keep an eye out for the _Bray Keaven _ around the cluster!” But her voice is loud and shrill, and her eyes flash red. “I’ll have to keep an eye out for the _Bray Keaven_ around the cluster!”

Swann awakens to the sound of the emergency klaxon and the flashing of red lights. He grabs the body pistol beneath his pillow as he looks around his cabin. He points the weapon around the room, looking for an intruder. His thoughts are sluggish, and his breathing labored.

Realizing what is happening, Swann lurches out of his bunk and pulls on his vacc suit. Once oxygen starts flowing and his mind clears, Swann straps on his autopistol and snub pistol. He heads out of his cabin as he keys his comm unit. “Martha, this is Swann. I’m gonna check the life support unit.”

-----​
As Martha hears people coming online via the suit comms, she requests they sound off, so she knows who still needs help and who doesn’t. “Swann, that’s a great idea! Big problem, though — I’ve been locked out of the computer system! Damn wolves! You may want to try, but it could be a problem for you, too.”

Once everyone is safely in their suits, Martha announces over the comm that everyone is safe. “I’m going to check out engineering and see if that’s the only surprise we’ve got. How’s the life support coming, Swann? I’m on my way.”

Martha heads towards port engineering. As she hurries along, she idly hums St. Elvis hymns to herself, finding a strange solace in the fact that this time there’s an incident in jump space, and she’s not alone.

-----​
On his way out his cabin door, a thought occurs to Swann. He comms the others. “Kevon, Ian, Doc — can someone check on our new cargo? That unit might have failed, and those organs thawing out might be causing part of the problem.”

“I’m grasping at subatomic particles here, but it’s a place to start,” he thinks. “But how could that affect the computer system? And what was that Martha said about ‘damn wolves?’ ”


----------



## Mishihari Lord

Cool.  I was wondering if anything was going to happen with Martha's latent psionic abilities.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Finally caught up again.




Well, we waited for you as long as we could.   



			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Does Samana's cargo get the crew into trouble?  What goes wrong next?




What goes wrong next? That would spoil all the fun. As for whether Samana's cargo gets the crew into trouble? Let's just say it helps get us into a situation that we're still dealing with in the current game (almost a year later real time).


----------



## vutpakdi

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> What goes wrong next? That would spoil all the fun. As for whether Samana's cargo gets the crew into trouble? Let's just say it helps get us into a situation that we're still dealing with in the current game (almost a year later real time).




I'm not sure that's entirely accurate.  The cargo might have encouraged the crew to make a decision which starts the chain of events which puts them where they are now, but to say that it helps get the crew into the situation seems a bit of a stretch to me.

Of course, then again, I'm the GM.   

Ron


----------



## Morte

vutpakdi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure that's entirely accurate.  The cargo might have encouraged the crew to make a decision which starts the chain of events which puts them where they are now, but to say that it helps get the crew into the situation seems a bit of a stretch to me.




So, what you're saying is, the mess we're in now is entirely our own fault? 

Well, uh, yeah, I guess it is...


----------



## Shadowdancer

Morte said:
			
		

> So, what you're saying is, the mess we're in now is entirely our own fault?




Yeah, but _they_ (Samana's friends) started it!


----------



## River Tam

So what sort of outfit _does_ a naughty schoolgirl wear?


----------



## Shadowdancer

River Tam said:
			
		

> So what sort of outfit _does_ a naughty schoolgirl wear?




I believe these are a good start: Schoolgirl costumes 

Why, are you looking for a Halloween costume?


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXVI​*
*Date: 223-993
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Aleif and Liar's Oath*

With the emergency klaxon blaring, the crew of the _Bray Keaven _ hurriedly dons their vacc suits. Martha, with a bit of head start, gets to the lift first and goes downstairs, headed for port engineering.

-----​
Aidan heads straight for the computer console to get a status check and finds that his access has been locked out as well and reports this fact to the others over the comm. Pulling out his tabletcomp, he starts working his way back into the system.

-----​
When the lift returns to the lounge, Swann, Vasilii, Saro, and Ian get onto the lift and head downstairs as well. When the lift gets to the bottom, Vasilii heads towards the bridge, Swann towards life support, Saro towards the improvised sickbay, and Ian waits near the lift trying to decide where to go next.

-----​
Vargas rather painfully gets into his vacc suit and then shoves Rusti in to the rescue ball in the stateroom. He heads out of the improvised sickbay where he almost collides with Kevon, who is headed towards the bridge.

As Kevon and Vargas are disentangling themselves, the iris valve heading towards the port cargolock opens and a vacc–suited humanoid starts to charge through. The humanoid is wearing a standard vacc suit whose surface seems to blend in with the walls and deck. The humanoid skids to a halt, throws its left arm back to stop a second vacc–suited humanoid, and then raises its right arm to point a snub SMG at Kevon and Vargas. The vacc–suited humanoids start slowly walking backwards.

Upon seeing the two intruders, Vargas attempts to become part of the bulkhead. Unfortunately, he again challenges the law that two objects cannot occupy the same space in time and, again, does not win.

After a moment which seems to last far too short, the first vacc–suited humanoid sprays a burst at Kevon and Vargas. Though initially surprised, Kevon manages to throw himself towards the port wall while drawing his laser pistol, and no rounds strike him. Vargas is not so lucky, and a round catches him hard in the left shoulder. “I’m hit!” he grunts.

Kevon returns fire with his laser pistol as the iris valve starts closing, probably triggered by the second vacc–suited humanoid. The beam hits the first vacc–suited humanoid squarely in the abdomen, and the sophont noticeably bends over in pain.

As the iris valve completes shutting, Kevon thinks to himself, among other things, “What the hell? I must have Vargrs on the brain, but those looked like Vargrs in those vacc suits.”

“For the love of everything noble!” the lieutenant commander growls as he taps his suit comm and kneels down next to Emile. “Mr. Kugiikishshi, lock down all port–side personnel doors from Frame 12, aft, and lock down all cargo doors. We have two intruders in the port passageway just aft of the Frame 12 door; at least one has a SMG. Ian, I need you at my location. Doctor Talbek, Mr. Vargas took a hit.”

-----​
“Roger that! I’ll be there ASAP.” Ian makes sure his gauss pistol is chambered and ready for action with a full clip. He heads toward Kevon’s and Vargas’ position via the most direct route.

-----​
Kevon keeps his eye on the iris valve doors, standing guard over Emile until Ian and Saro reach the pair.

-----​
Vasilii’s jaw hangs open inside his suit, and he almost blurts assorted dumb phrases, before he gets it together and reports to Kevon.

“Roger that. I am on the bridge, and I see no intruders. I will secure the area. Please advise me before you come through the door.”

Vasilii locks the bridge door before examining the bridge very carefully for chameleon–suited or otherwise concealed figures. He then tries to access the bridge stations — he eventually works through trying all of them — and gets the same “access denied” message that Martha and Aidan have seen. So, at this point, he only has control over the iris valve to the bridge and the lights on the bridge.

The Vilani merchant comms Kevon. “I’m locked out of the bridge computer system, Captain. Looks like your intruders have been in the system. I can’t access those functions. I’ll see if I can get at them somehow.” Then he has a go at getting past the barriers.

-----​
Aidan is concentrating on breaking the computer lockout. He hears word of the gunshots and curses under his breath. “Just once, a quiet trip? Well, we had one, I guess two is too much to ask for. Bloody damn computer lockout. Let’s see what we have here.”

He buries himself back into the problem, redoubling his efforts after a glance to make sure that his sword and pistol are near at hand.

-----​
While he hustles through the ship’s corridors toward the med station and Emile, Saro’s mind races through a myriad of doomsday scenarios.

As he listens to the report of gunfire and boarders over his comm Saro mumbles to himself, “Right on schedule. It wouldn’t be a complete emergency without some gunfire.”

Saro suddenly starts moving a bit faster as a thought hits him. “Vargas! If there’s bullets flying around, he’ll be catching a few — the man is the most natural damage magnet I’ve ever met.”

As he rushes to the next doorway another thought passes through his head. “If I’m always going to be running to the sickbay like this, I really need to move my cabin closer. I’m getting tired of these midnight marathon races.”

-----​
When Martha hears about the intruders and the gunshots fired a few meters from her current position, she crouches down on the floor and comms, “What’s going on?”

After getting a sitrep, Martha breaks into a sprint, moving towards the ship’s locker where her weapons are stored. “Hittin’ the locker, gentlemen. They’re heading to port engineering! Jump drives are at risk. Vargas, now’s the time to decide whose side you are on.”

-----​
Swann starts sprinting aft and draws his autopistol. He keys his suit comm. “This is Swann. Vasilii, lock down the cargo doors between the main cargo bay and the starboard cargolock, and the iris from main cargo into starboard engineering as well.

“I’m going to cross through upper starboard engineering into upper port engineer-ing, come up on them from behind. Don’t lock down the valve between starboard and port engineering until I get through. I’ll comm you.”

-----​
“Sorry, Mr. Hellinic, I have no control over the doors. I’m locked out of all systems. I can work the lights, and that’s about it.”

-----​
“Dammit!” Kevon thinks as he keeps watch on the door. “Mr. Silver, we need system access as soon as possible! Swann, let me know when you’re about to enter port engineering, I’ll go down the port passageway. We need someone to cover the cargo bay.”

-----​
Aidan keys his suit comm. “This is Aidan. Working on it. Over.”

-----​
Martha and Saro rush to the corridor just outside of the ship’s locker and the improvised sickbay. They alert Kevon to their arrival just in time to avoid being shot as they round the corner. Saro huddles over Emile and checks out his condition quickly.

Vargas is bleeding inside his suit, but luckily his suit auto–seal seems to have worked and has sealed where the snub SMG round penetrated.

-----​
Ian arrives a few seconds behind Martha and Saro. He glances at Vargas with Saro attending him. “Cap’n, what are we up against here? How many and weapon type?” Kevon starts to brief him.

-----​
Martha opens the ship’s locker, and finds that there are three shotguns loaded with buckshot and three snub pistols available. There are magazines filled with tranq and normal rounds for the snub pistols. She starts loading weapons in preparation of passing them out to crewmembers.

“Martha, my choice is now and always will be to this crew and ship,” Vargas says. “If possible, try to capture one of these intruders alive. I will take personal pleasure in getting to the bottom of this.”

As Martha focuses on her work, she says, “Thanks, Vargas. That’s what I wanted to hear!” She turns her head for a moment to look over at him. “You gonna be OK? Don’t want to leave you there if you think you’re going to bleed out, but I also don’t want them to collapse our jump field prematurely. That’s a guaranteed misjump, and I don’t relish trying those odds.”

“Thank you for your concern, Martha. However, if the ship is lost, we all die. Go take care of the jump drives. I will be OK. Besides, the doctor is here.”

Vargas then applies pressure to the wound while Saro opens his medkit. The ex–Scout says again, “Remember, try to capture at least one of them alive, I want to question them.”

“Martha, you do what you need to, I’ll take care of Emile. As usual,” Saro sighs, trying to work in the rapidly congesting hallway.

“Here, catch,” Martha throws Vargas a shotgun. “Safety’s on.” As she mentions that, she thumbs her own weapon’s safety off.

“So Doc, how do I look,” Vargas asks.

“Well, not great, but I’ve gotten used to expecting worse with you, Emile,” Saro says. “I could take care of this newest injury easily, if we weren’t suited up. And I know you are champing at the bit to get in on the action. So here’s my compro-mise; you can sit inside the doorway to the sickbay covering the hallway to aft. I’ll stay with you and assist. If you try to jump up and run around, I’ll knock you out myself. Understood?”

“Thank you, doctor, for the great medical advice. There is something about the pain in my shoulder and the rest of my body that makes me inclined to take that advice seriously.”

Vargas thinks to himself, “Maybe it is something about the ‘knock you out myself’ that makes the advice more attractive.”

Saro readies a snub pistol with tranq rounds and positions himself in the sickbay door, standing behind Emile, watching down the hallway to aft.

Saro keys his comm and lets the others know that he and Emile will be staying put and covering the hallway near the sickbay, and to let him know if (when) someone needs his services.

Vargas is armed with a shotgun to backup Saro in the event that the tranq rounds are not effective. As Vargas sits waiting for any sign of the intruders he muses on the old philosophical statement, “That which does not kill you, makes you stronger.”

Oddly enough, and unbeknownst to either party, at the exact same moment Saro is thinking cynically to himself, “That which does not kill you — comes back to have a second go at it.”

-----​
“Doc, take care of Vargas. We’ll see what we can do with the intruders,” Ian says. Looking at Martha and Kevon, he says, “Let’s go.”

After sorting themselves out in terms of weapons, Kevon, Martha, and Ian head down the corridor towards port engineering with Ian at point and Martha in the rear. With their hearts pounding as each iris valve opens to an empty corridor, they pass through the port cargolock and into the low berth area.

In the port cargolock, the trio notes that the middle access door of the “cloned human organs” container has been opened and about 10 small– to medium–sized containers litter the floor.

Glancing at the opened container, Ian says, “Dammit, looks like we got ourselves an old–fashioned Trojan Horse.”

“Love me tender,” Martha swears under her breath. A little louder, she says, “Doc, there’s a problem with the organs we’re transferring. Something has eaten them, or was somehow hidden among them.”

Then she rushes on toward port engineering, where the wolves were in her dreams.

They pause outside of the iris valve to port engineering, waiting to hear from Swann.

“Swann, talk to me. What’s going on? How’s life support?” Martha pauses.

-----​
With his autopistol leading the way, Swann goes through the starboard cargolock and past life support before entering into starboard engineering. After quickly checking the compartment for intruders, he climbs the ladder and keys the iris valve leading to upper starboard engineering. The iris valve refuses to open and flashes an “access denied” message on the control screen.

In frustration, Swann slaps a hand against the bulkhead next to the iris valve controls. “Frell!” he thinks. “This is taking too much time.”

He keys his suit comm. “Kevon, this is Swann. I’m in lower starboard engineering. I can’t gain access to upper starboard engineering.”

-----​
A rather guttural growl escapes Martha’s throat, born of frustration and adrenaline.

-----​
“Aidan, how are you doing? We really need to retake control of the security system so we can move around and stop these geeches from doing the same,” Swann continues.

-----​
“Aidan, you cracked it once! Can’t you break it again?!?!?! Damn it, man!” Martha growls.

-----​
In his stateroom, Aidan continues to furiously work on getting access to the computer system. At first, he isn’t very successful, but suddenly — using a variant of his technique that he used the first time he broke into the system — he manages to gain access through a sublevel and inserts himself again as an administrative user. All of the other users have been deleted and a new one, “Sadek,” has been added.

Aidan promptly deletes the odd new user and brings up the anti–hijack program. The anti–hijack program is now running and indicates that all iris valves are locked down except for the iris valve from port engineering to upper port engineering, which is currently open according to the program. Aidan gulps when he realizes that upper engineering is where the jump drives are.

Aidan flips between the various vidcam feeds mounted on the iris valve controls in port engineering, upper port engineering and upper starboard engineering. His reviews of each feed are fairly cursory, and the vidcams don’t show the entire space in each (being concentrated on the area just in front of the iris valve), but he does spot three humanoid shapes. All three appear to be wearing active camouflage–equipped vacc suits given how they blend into the background.

One is seated at a console in upper port engineering. A second is just pulling himself onto the floor of upper port engineering from the open iris valve leading to port engineering. A third is on the ladder from port engineering to the open iris valve.

He keys the suit comm. “Martha, Swann, I’ve got control, but the iris valve in upper engineering is not locked. Want me to close it down now? There’s someone in there. In about 10 seconds, I’m turning off the gravity in there and turning it back on. Hold on!”

-----​
“Knock ’em around, Mr. Silver, both port and starboard upper compartments,” Kevon orders through comms, praying that the Vargrs aren’t listening in on the comm frequency.

-----​
Swann adds quickly, “Unlock the valves at mine and Kevon’s positions first so we can get in there quickly and take them prisoner while they’re disoriented.”

-----​
“On it gentlemen. Swann, doors unlocked, knocking proceeding!”

-----​
“Good to see you can come through in a crunch, Mr. Cuddles in Fine Clothing,” Martha thinks to herself as she awaits the opening of her engineering bays.

Ian squats down a bit and positions himself to the right side of the corridor to allow Kevon room to shoot. With gauss pistol at the ready, he activates his suit comm. “Kevon, Martha. Y’all ready?”

“I’m following your lead, Mr. McConnell,” the lieutenant commander replies.

Martha nods. “Ready to rock and roll,” she mutters, drawing her pistol and taking aim at the door, and whatever may lie beyond it.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Get 'em crew!


----------



## River Tam

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> I believe these are a good start: Schoolgirl costumes




 



			
				Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> Why, are you looking for a Halloween costume?




No, thanks.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXVII​*
*Date: 223-993
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Aleif and Liar's Oath*

Aidan warns the rest of the crew of his plan and gives a countdown. With a mischievous grin, he unlocks all iris valves except for the one leading from port engineering to upper port engineering, shuts that open iris valve, and then flips the gravity off for a few seconds. When he turns the gravity back on, he sets it at 2G in upper port engineering and 1G in upper starboard engineering.

The vacc–suited figure at the jump drive console starts drifting up and flailing a bit before it is slammed to the floor. The vacc–suited figure on the floor was unfortunately pushing up to his feet when the gravity was turned off, so he goes flying a little higher than intended before slamming back down to the floor. The vacc–suited figure on the ladder starts slapping at the iris valve controls to no avail.

When he turns the gravity back on at 2G, Aidan also calmly says, “Now.” Swann and Ian open their respective iris valves.

-----​
Swann pokes his pistol and his head up the iris valve opening. After not seeing anything waiting for him, he gets into upper starboard engineering, does a quick scan, and gets to the iris valve leading to the corridor to upper port engineering.

-----​
As the iris valve opens, Ian, Kevon, and Martha see the vacc–suited figure on the ladder just starting to turn towards them and swing his snub SMG up.

Kevon fires first and hits the figure in the left calf.

Ian, mindful of the sensitive equipment, fires a shot that hits the figure in the right side.

The figure on the ladder sprays a burst towards Ian, Kevon, and Martha. A single snub SMG round hits Kevon in the upper right thigh. Ian and Martha emerge unscathed.

Martha fires a tranq round from her snub pistol. The round hits the vacc–suited figure squarely in its upper right arm. The sophont immediately drops the snub SMG and then, a moment later, loses its grip and falls to the floor.

“That’s one,” she says more to herself than others. “Come on, boys, there’s two more to go.”

Rushing forward, Ian goes to make sure that the vacc–suited figure is disarmed while Martha and Kevon do a quick scan of the area. They find nothing.

“Good shooting, guys!” Ian comments as he heads over to the immobile figure. After Ian verifies that the intruder is incapacitated, he secures the sophont’s weapon by unloading it and throwing it down the corridor toward Vargas and Saro.

He then queries the other two. “Everybody OK?”

Kevon quickly checks his wound for continued bleeding, expecting the vacc suit to self-seal momentarily. He’s had worse, and a repel boarders is no time to be taking a seat.

After getting an affirmative from Kevon and Martha, Ian updates the rest of the crew. “Ian here. We have disabled one intruder. He appears to be alive and unconscious. We will be heading to upper port engineering next. Aidan, what is the situation in that area?”

-----​
Vargas listens to the action on his suit comm and his spirits soar when he hears of at least one possible prisoner.

“I do not know what is in those containers that Jarvis has us transporting but it seems to be hotter then we thought,” he says to Saro.

He and Doc continue their watch on the corridor.

-----​
Vasilii continues to guard the bridge, getting more and more nervous as he fights down the urge to go running off into the middle of a gunfight he’ll be no good at and interfere with the professionals’ plans. He hopes the fight in engineering ends soon.

-----​
Swann comms Aidan. “I think the patients in upper port engineering need another session of the special treatment.”

-----​
“Excellent idea, Swann — the patients appear to still be moving around. Let’s see if I can fix that.” Aidan starts working out in the back of his mind new backdoors into the computer system to guard against this kind of thing and whistles a happy tune as he prepares to slams the intruders around a bit more with the grav system.

-----​
While conversing with Aidan, Ian climbs the ladder to the iris valve leading to upper port engineering. “I am in position, let me know when to enter.”

-----​
Swann engages the safety of his autopistol, holsters it, draws his snub pistol with traq rounds, and takes the safety off. He then opens the iris valve and moves quickly down the corridor to the iris valve leading to upper port engineering.

He halts and comms the others. “Kevon, Ian. I’m about to enter upper port engineering. Aidan, is it OK to enter?”

-----​
Relieved, Martha queries Aidan, her eyes focused momentarily on a diagnostic console. “Silver, you got time to get me back on the box, too? Or are you busy up there?”

-----​
“Good to hear from you, m’dear,” Aidan replies. “Hold on just a second and I’ll give you access. Let me take care of a couple of little problems in engineering first. Swann! Hold at the door for just a second. Ian, you too. When I say now, go.”

Aidan sees that both intruders in upper port engineering are still moving, with the one at the console trying to get back into the seat and strap itself in. Since being strapped in isn’t quite fair, Aidan moves to switch the gravity in the section to -1G for a couple of seconds.

-----​
Over the emergency channel, everyone hears in an oddly accented and strained voice, “That’s enough, one more trick and we’ll bl—GRRRRK . . . THUD . . . UGGGHH.”

-----​
Aidan then flips the gravity to 2G for a couple of seconds, back to -1G for a couple of seconds, back to 2G, and finally back to 1G. As far as he can tell from the iris valve access cameras, neither intruder is moving.

-----​
While Aidan is playing intruder billiards, Ian and Kevon climb the ladder to wait for Aidan’s signal to key open their iris valve to upper port engineering.

-----​
“NOW! Ian, Swann, please enter if you haven’t already, we have a couple of friends who have been up and down on their luck.”

-----​
After getting Aidan’s signal — and cross–checking locations and actions — Swann, Ian, and Kevon scramble into upper port engineering. They find two vacc–suited Vargrs who don’t appear to be moving at all. Their active camouflage systems also appear to have been damaged or destroyed in the pounding since the vacc suits are now clearly visible. A significant amount of blood coats the insides of their face-plates. Both appear to have been armed with snub SMGs. A quick search reveals nothing that immediately looks like an explosive.

-----​
Meanwhile, Aidan reactivates the workstation in port engineering and grants Martha access to the computer system. “OK, Martha, let’s see what I can do for you. I wanted to give you a status report, but you’re going to have to teach me something about engineering first, unless you want a legal review of the state of the engines.” He snorts in a most ungentlemanly fashion. “Anyway, try logging in now. Use your name and use your saint’s name as the password.”

Finishing with gravity checking the intruders, Aidan starts reactivating the ship intruder defenses and starts an extensive check into the computer system, looking for trojan horses, viruses et cetera. He's humming an ancient tune while working — “The Battle Hymn of the Republic.” He likes the “terrible swift sword” part.

-----​
Martha’s very quick check doesn’t reveal anything amiss with the jump drives. “Gentlemen, at first glance, all jump drive readings appear to be within acceptable parameters. I’m going to hit life support now, and see what’s up with that. If any-one starts getting jump sick, tell the Doc. It’s one of the first signs of a misjump.”

Martha then turns her attentions to the life support issues, running a diagnostic and implementing any necessary changes.

“Aidan, great work! Any idea how they got into the system?” Martha asks the experienced hacker.

She hears a click and rapid fire mumbling over the suit comm. It sounds very intent. Then actual communication at the human level breaks out very rapidly and somewhat breathlessly. “Martha? Ah yes, hello dear lady. This is really quite fasci-nating! It appears that a trojan horse masked as a routine cargo lock environmental status check loaded into the communications subsystem was used, which then loaded another program to wipe out our users, freeze the controls and insert an-other privileged user. I’ll be adding some filtering to take care of this in the future, plus our own back door just in case. Wouldn’t want this to happen again.

“Now, I’m still untangling some threads here . . . ” the communication goes virtually subvocal again as Aidan dives back in headfirst. Eventually he remembers to click the comm off.

-----​
Ian searches the motionless bodies for weapons and anything that may look like a remote control device (a small transmitter to detonate a bomb, perhaps?). While he is checking them out, he activates his comm. “Swann, Kevon. Find something to tie these two s up, pronto. I’m gonna head back down the ladder and secure the one down there. Would hate for him to wake up and bother Martha.”

Kevon looks around the compartment for some “8–G adhesive,” also known by its ancient name, “duct tape,” and proceeds to use it liberally on both intruders — wrists, torso at the elbows, knees, and ankles. “These furballs aren’t going anywhere,” he grunts.

Swann helps Kevon secure the intruders. Then he checks to see if they are alive. He finds the life signs dummy light, which measures pulse, on the outside of the vacc suit and finds it off.

After the intruders are secured, Ian does a quick search. He finds two snub SMGs with four clips apiece (three regular, one tranq), and a thoroughly beat up mini-comp that looks inoperable, or at least the screen remains dark. Nothing that immediately looks like a transmitter.

-----​
After he climbs down to port engineering, Ian engages his comm again. “Doc, we have three injured intruders on board. Work ’em in as you see fit. Kevon also has been shot, but does not appear to be seriously wounded.

“Martha, got anything around here to tie this guy up?”

Martha offers some spare wiring and cable conduit from the stores, “unless you want to have some fun. There’s a roll of 8–G Adhesive upstairs in one of the tool bins. It’ll hold ’em, and rip their hairs out when removed, if you want to strip them down.

“By the way, once we’ve talked with them, are you going to space them into jump space? Or keep them alive to turn over to the authorities at Liar’s Oath? We’re in our rights, either way.”

“Thanks, I’ll take some of that wiring for now.’ Ian securely binds the intruder’s hands, then feet, and then his hands to his feet. “I believe this used to be called ‘hog tied,’ but I could be mistaken,” he says with a satisfied grin.

Then his face turns more serious. “As to what we are gonna do with them, I guess that is up for discussion. I’d like Vargas to have a chat with them. It may be better punishment to hand them over to the Vargrs. We’ll see.”

He bends down and gives the knots a couple of hard yanks to make sure they are secure. “I think we need to check out that container of cloned organs ASAP.” Keying his comm, he says, “Swann, Kevon. Drop those two up there down the hatch. I’d like to keep them all together so they’ll be easier to keep an eye on. Don’t worry,” he says with a chuckle, “I’ll catch them!

“Also, we need a to check out that container of cloned organs, pronto. It looks like that is the source of our trouble.”

-----​
After checking the jump drives, Martha looks at the life support systems log. Life support seems to be functioning normally except that there is now a vacuum throughout the ship. It looks like the system was keyed to start slowly evacuating the ship about 30 minutes ago from the console in port engineering where she is now by the new user that was added through the trojan horse. The evacuation of air was turned onto full speed about the time when Martha hit the emergency alarm. Martha starts the life support system to repressurize the ship, which will take a few minutes.

-----​
After Martha indicates that the ship has been repressurized, Swann and Kevon remove the helmets of the two intruders in upper port engineering. The one that Kevon shot is a large Vargr with dark gray, almost black fur. He (or she) is definitely dead. The one that was close to the engineering console is a smaller Vargr with reddish orange–brown fur. She/he is also definitely dead. Just so that they are in one place, Swann and Kevon drop the two bodies down to port engineering with a sickly wet thud since Ian misses the catch. On the bright side, Ian did move the tranquilized Vargr out of the way.

After dropping the two bodies down, Swann and Kevon head over to the cloned organs container. Tearing open one of the containers does reveal what looks to be a human kidney, now just a little cool rather than frozen. Looking in the open middle (outside) door to the cargo container reveals a false door on that level which leads to an enclosed, padded area with a vidscreen, some ration packs, a book reader, and two open sliding panels — one that leads to the upper third of the cargo container and one that leads to the lower third of the cargo container.

Kevon’s quick examination reminds him of a couple of similar containers that he has seen pirates (both human and non–human) use for stowing onboard ship and taking small merchants from the inside.

After examining the cargo container, Kevon and Swann do a quick search of the ship and find no other evidence of intruders.

Saro gets Vargas back to the now pressurized sickbay and helps him remove his vacc suit so that the doctor can treat the ex–Scout’s latest wound.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXVIII​*
*Date: 223-993
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Aleif and Liar's Oath*

Once things settle down, Vasilii makes his way to engineering to swap tales with the others and take a look at the Vargr. He looks a bit nervy until he sees the Vargr, then steely.

He sees the snub SMGs that Ian has gathered and asks, “Mind if I check those out? With all the activity around here . . . ”

“Nope, help yourself,” Ian says. “Could come in handy.”

Vasilii looks one of the weapons over and asks the ex–Marine, “These things need a Class 3 permit, don’t they? I’ve only got a Class 2. Oh well, maybe I can get one.”

Ian grimaces, then slowly shakes his head, murmuring, “Let’s not do that again!”

Vasilii rushes to add. “Properly, I mean. Make a formal application, showing a ‘suitable need,’ and all the rest. After two pirate attacks and a war on Aleif, I might just make a case on that one.”

The pained look leaves Ian’s face. ‘Hmm, you may be right. Worth a try, anyway.”

-----​
When he gets a chance, Vasilii asks Aidan about the application process for a snub SMG. “We can easily submit the appropriate waver papers for that, Vasilii. There are a couple of legal forms that I’d be more than happy to help with — we need all the firepower we can get.”

Aidan clears his throat. “But you would need to have some training after that.” He grins.

-----​
The Vilani Merchant also takes the opportunity to inspect the frozen organs transport container the would–be hijackers hid inside. When he peeks inside, he looks gutted. “Oh, how did I let that . . . ”

“Vasilii, don’t be too hard on yourself,” Ian says. “This whole event falls squarely in my lap. I dropped the ball. I let a few minor injuries get in the way of me doing my job! It won’t happen again, I assure you.”

-----​
After Saro takes a look at his wounds, Vargas keys his suit comm to the others and requests that the living Vargr not be allowed to see the dead. “I want to have a chat with this survivor, and I don’t want the survivor to know that its companions are already dead.”

Vargas then turns to Saro and says, “Doctor, I seem to always need your professional services. Maybe it is time to consider the medical slow drug, assuming that we do not have any more unpleasant surprises aboard. May I stagger to the crew’s lounge to get something to drink before we start treatment?

“I want to question that Vargr after this treatment. Please make sure that the guest is kept in the dark about its companions. Maybe we could put it in a low berth for the time being?”

“If we are sure that we are in the clear, I am wholeheartedly in support of admin-istering the drug to you at this point,” Saro answers Emile. “As long as your drink is brief, I have no problem with a visit to the lounge.”

Helping Emile up and supporting him as they make their way to the lounge, Saro starts to rant. “I am certainly going to push for our visitor to be kept cold where he won’t be anymore trouble. I’m also going to research how effectively we can use interstellar law to prosecute our little organ cloning friends. There must be something against conspiring to and/or abetting a conspiracy to commit the piracy of a starship and its cargoes in jump space transit. Perhaps we can force a nice fine out of the lying bastards.

“I for one am tired of taking it on the chin while everyone and their relatives assault us and try to steal our property. We need to start fighting back, and I ain’t just talking about shooting up the soldiers that are sent our way; I mean going after the bastards that hire and direct them.”

-----​
Martha makes sure everything is secure before she calms down enough to leave port engineering. She heads to the crew lounge for a quick bite to eat as she unwinds. “I’m beat,” she says, wiping her brow. “One more cup of bitterstouts, and I’m hitting the sack for a quick nap.” She smiles softly, gazing into her cup.

In the silent span of a few seconds, Martha’s expression changes subtly, and the smile fades as she becomes lost in thought. “You know, it’s weird that I dreamed that. Wolves running around m– the ship, three of them, and they looked exactly like the Vargr raiders and everything!”

She shakes her head but for a moment, then looks up. She looks around at her shipmates and asks them, “You ever do that before? You know, dream about something before it happens, and then it goes down, just like in your dream?”

Swann smiles and gazes into the distance. “There were those twins on Galir. That happened pretty much the way I dreamed it.”

“I’ve had the déjà vu thing before, but I can’t say any of my dreams have come true like that,” Kevon answers, stretching his injured leg out as he sits down next to her with his own cup of java, then frowns slightly. “Has this happened to you a lot?”

Ian walks in the lounge to grab cup of whatever is available or already prepared.

Martha shakes her head. “Sometimes, but it’s always nightmares, and never like this. I wonder if that woman on Sentry did something to my head while she was in there?”

“Martha, this is not the first time you have said something about this,” Vargas says. “I wonder if you may have some telepathic powers. In some of the sectors in which I have served, psionic powers were studied and encouraged. You may consider having a psionic test administered if we can find a branch of the psionics institute somewhere.”

Kevon’s mouthful of coffee ends up in a fine brown spray that showers Emile. He glares sternly at the injured pilot, his eyes briefly darting towards Saro as he resists the urge to pop the Vargr–phile upside the head.

“What the . . . !?”

Martha looks over at Vargas, shock and some fear abundantly clear upon her face. “Vargas! Don’t even joke like that! I’m not some mind–raping Zhodani! You’ve seen the stuff they do on the holovids! Can you picture me making people’s ears bleed as I boil their brains out? Or the sheer pleasure they get from announcing a person’s secret shames to the world?”

Martha harrumphs. “I’m not like that, not one bit! You hear me!” The young engineer bites her lower lip as she glares angrily at Emile.

-----​
Saro is standing behind Emile, drinking some lukewarm caffeinated substance, listening to Martha and Kevon, and looking thoughtful when Vargas makes his proclamation.

Saro’s eyes go wide and he chokes on his drink, spilling some on his coverall. Coughing to cover his surprise, he looks askance at Vargas.

Although he intellectually understands that psionics are not necessarily “evil” as the Imperial government propaganda pushes, after a lifetime under an anti–psionic environment, mere mentions of psionics provoke an unpleasant visceral reaction and are rare in polite conversation.

“Is he incredibly brave or simply not thinking?” Saro’s mind races. “Here he sits calmly attributing illegal psionic powers to Martha — and in front of a nominal representative of the Imperial military, no less.”

-----​
“I should check into the legalities of psionics in this area,” Aidan says. “Just to check for prejudices we might run into accessing such facilities. Interesting.” He dives into the law references stored in his handcomp.

-----​
Ian glances at the Doc, then checks out the reactions of the others in the lounge area with a concerned look on his face. Hoping to quickly change the subject, Ian walks over to the table and address Saro, a bit louder than necessary. “So Doc, we have an unconscious and injured Vargr all tied up in engineering. When you get Vargas all settled in, care to check him out? I believe, Vargas, you wanted us to keep one alive so you could have a chat with him, correct?”

Ian takes a gulp of his drink. “Also, what to do with the two bodies? Store’m in low berth, or space’m? Or else we could stuff’m back in the box the came in and crank the freezer back on?”

-----​
“Martha, you have my deepest apologies for upsetting you,” Vargas says, then thinks to himself, “I will pursue this later when we are alone and she is calmer.”

He then quickly changes the subject to respond to Ian. “Yes, Ian, I certainly want to have a chat with our unwelcome guest. It might be a good idea to put the bodies in the freeze cycle of their box until we are ready to have the talk. I, for one, have several questions that need to be answered. This Vargr has the answers and it should give them to us, _must_ give them to us.”

Then turning aside he mumbles, “It had better give them to us. This prisoner has no idea of what has happened and this can be used to our advantage if we can keep it in the dark.”

-----​
“I, for one, vote to low berth them until we can turn them over to authorities. If Emile, or anyone else, wishes to question the survivor I can always thaw him out when necessary,” Saro states, looking grateful for the distraction. “As soon as we’re done here though, I want to put Emile under and start his healing process — again. And everyone else who is injured will meet me in the sick bay afterwards so that I can see to their injuries. Then I’ll check out our unwelcome guest.”

Saro then groans. “D’oh! Scratch that low berth idea. They’re already full with passengers. Hmm, well, I can either hook our friend to a tranq drip or administer a dose of MSD to him as well; that would knock him out for a day.”

His eyes still firmly on Emile, the lieutenant commander says, “I agree that we should hold the bodies to turn them over to the authorities. I, for one, want to know who they were, if our guest decides not to talk.

“We’ll keep the living one out of storage for now, until we can interrogate him,” Kevon adds, allowing his eyes to fall on someone other than Vargas as he looks at Ian. “I’ll be on the bridge.”

“Does anyone have electronics skill where we may be able to repair or at least recover the memory on the rather beat up handcomp?” Vargas asks. “I think there may be some rather valuable data on that unit.

“Also it might be a good idea to completely search our little trojan horse in the cargo hold. The more information we have about these clowns, the better our position will be in the questioning of our prisoner.

“Also, the fact that the survivor does not know the fate of its companions will be very useful. Doctor, maybe we should keep this survivor under some kind of seda-tion if we cannot freeze it. I personally look forward to having a chat with that individual.”

Vargas then turns to Saro and says, “Doctor, now that the excitement is beginning to wear off, I feel terrible. Maybe you should start my treatment before I really start to feel bad.”

Kevon stops on his way out of the lounge. “Unfortunately, I’ve only had a little training in electronics — and it’s been like 20 years,” he admits. “But, if no one else is skilled, I can always give it a try.”

Martha, being Class III certified in electronics and Class II certified in computers, considers for a moment volunteering her skills, but is still somewhat miffed at Vargas for calling her a Zhodani.

Swann says, “I’m sure Aidan and I can handle that.” Aidan nods as he continues to study his law references.

-----​
After Saro and Vargas leave the lounge, Swann asks Martha if she will help him and Aidan with the handcomp. She readily agrees.

-----​
Ian leaves to help Saro with moving Vargas back to the sickbay. On the way he asks Saro, “Doc, you want me to bring the live one forward to the unused cabin? Vargas mentioned not wanting him to see his dead comrades. I just need to put him somewhere while we deal with the others. I’m sure Martha would appreciate it if we cleaned up her work space a bit.”

“As I said before, I’d rather keep our friend on ice until we are all ready to — talk — to him,” Saro says. “And speaking of the unused cabin — during this latest incident I started thinking, and unless anyone has any objections, I'd like to recommend some room swaps.

“I’m getting tired of running back and forth from my cabin to the sickbay in emer-gencies, so in order to expedite things I’d like to suggest the wall between the sickbay and the adjacent cabin be taken down. That way I can move some of my things there and I’ll be able to stay in the sickbay whenever there are patients to attend to, or more likely — given the propensity of this crew — I’ll be using the extra space to attend to more of y’all all at once.”


----------



## Mishihari Lord

Cool stuff.  I'm looking forward to seeing what happens with Martha.


----------



## Shadowdancer

We have now been playing this online campaign three years, and it's still going.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXIX​*
*Date: 223-993 and 224-993
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Aleif and Liar's Oath*

Saro and Ian confer a bit about the two dead Vargrs and the tranquilized live one, with Vargas chiming in with his thoughts. Saro feels quite confident about his ability to keep the tranquilized Vargr unconscious through normal anesthesia (as opposed to medical slow drug).

Ian and Swann strip the tranquilized Vargr of his vacc suit, bind him again, wait for Saro to set up a slow anesthetic IV drip, and then move the unconscious Vargr into the port passenger airlock so that he can be interrogated later.

Then Ian and Swann strip the two Vargr bodies and put them back into the cloned organs transport cargo container. With the concealed doors open and the environ-mental controls properly set, the entire chamber should cool to a temperature cold enough to preserve the bodies nicely.

-----​
Aidan knows that specific weapon SMG permits are not all that hard to get in Ley Sector if need can be shown. Being a registered crewmember onboard a registered merchant starship, particularly one with a positive history of interactions with the SPA, should help considerably.

“I’d be happy to file the paperwork,” Aidan tells Vasilii. “With the way things have gone lately, the better armed we are the safer I’ll feel.”

-----​
Kevon and Vargas go with Saro to the improvised sickbay to finally be treated for their new wounds. Saro quickly treats their wounds as best as he can, shaking his head sadly and muttering imprecations on general principle as he goes along.

Saro happily puts Vargas under for 26 hours with medical slow drug. The induced coma is very beneficial to Vargas as his battered body starts healing rapidly.

-----​
With that, the crew finally tries to get back to sleep.

-----​
The next day is spent relatively quietly. Martha, Swann, and Aidan all work on recovering data from the handcomp. Between the three of them, they are able to recover quite a bit of information off the main data store. Some of the data store was damaged in the pounding, but most of the information is intact.

Aidan finds a set of very interesting trojan horses and worms that appear to be optimized for breaking into standard TL9–13 ship computer systems commonly found on smaller merchant vessels. Not all of them are completely intact, but most of them are.

Aidan stores the deadly software and plans to spend his time in jump studying it. He also makes plans to prime the ship’s computer against such attacks, and set up some of the attacks so he can easily launch them against other ships when necessary.

Swann finds an interesting file with only a set of coordinates for the Liar’s Oath system. Checking with Kevon, they determine that the coordinates lie a little over 100 planetary diameters from Liar's Oath and are fairly close to where most ships plot to emerge from jump space when jumping from Aleif to Liar’s Oath.

Martha says, “It might be their rendezvous spot. Even if we can’t get anything from these little wolves, we at least can suspect they’ve got backup there. If they are desperate, we may expect some sort of attack from them before the locals can come to our aid, or before we can make it to the starport or relative safety.”

“It might be interesting to have the local Navy pay a visit to that location. A discreet little cruiser or some such. I’d love to watch,” says Aidan wolfishly.

The rest of the computer files are pretty boring: some games and some e–novel files including a surprising set of Vilani mystery novels and some books on something called “cross–stitch.”

-----​
Saro rides herd on his passel of patients, to make sure they don’t over-exert themselves. And tends to their wounds as well as he can.

After the wall between the sickbay and unused cabin is removed, he also moves his vacc suit, weapons, and personal computer to the “unused cabin” half of the newly expanded space. At night he will sleep here to better respond to Emile if necessary. Both halves of the improvised sickbay feature motorized movable bunk beds that can be independently lowered or raised to be almost flush with the ceiling. If necessary, Saro could put patients in the lower bunks of both while he sleeps in one of the upper bunks.

Between medical ministrations, Saro does some legal research, trying to determine if it is possible to go after the organ shippers on any charges: failing to correctly declare goods being shipped, endangerment to the well–being of sophonts, improper shipping of biological cargo, etc.

He figures that more than likely, the crew will be unable to go after the Vargr intruders’ bosses on charges of attempted murder (eight counts), attempted ship–jacking, attempted piracy, sabotage of life support equipment, etc., so perhaps they can go after the sophonts behind the scenes through round-about means.

Saro also looks into how culpable and vulnerable the crew would be to charges of negligence, etc., if they bring any charges themselves.

He decides that the best charge that could be applied to the crew of the _Urroe_ (who approached Swann about accepting the container as well as loaded it) would be a charge of “attempted piracy of a merchant vessel through disguised cargo,” which carries a long prison term and a hefty fine.

Charges of failure to properly declare goods would technically apply, but would only lead to relatively minor fines. The actual organs were properly declared and packaged.

-----​
After a bit of research, Saro and Aidan both find that psionics training and use are highly illegal. Any facilities or materials that are proven to be part of a psionics institute are subject to seizure. Anyone proven to be practicing psionics is subject to incarceration (at the very least). There is still a significant prejudice — bordering on paranoia — about psionicly trained people.

“Of course, personally my dear lady I hold no such prejudices,” Aidan tells Martha. “And out here in the frontier I rather imagine that we might run into such facilities and such being protected by local governments and quasi–governments. If you feel the need to seek out such for your peace of mind it might be possible to arrange something. Say the word and I’ll see if I can find traces of such.”

-----​
Martha arranges to meet with Swann privately during the day by asking him to come back to port engineering to help her with some maintenance repairs and diagnostic work. As they begin, Martha will chat for a few minutes, then stop what she’s doing and look over at the ex-Belter.

“Swann, I don’t mean to be rude here, but I have a big favor to ask. You’ve helped a number of us out with purchasing guns and such through, um, clandestine hands, so to speak. I have to ask you about purchasing something that's a bit more — dangerous than that.

“Before I go on, do you want me to continue? Or would you rather I didn’t, and we just pretend this didn’t happen?”

Martha looks nervously at that older spacer, trying to read if he’s OK with what she’s asking, or if she’s made a big mistake in even mentioning her need for a black market purchase.

Swann chuckles and says, “After that opening, curiosity alone would make it hard to say ‘No.’ ”

He then smiles and says, “But in answer to your question: go ahead and ask your favor. If I can help you with your purchase, I will; if it’s too dangerous, I’ll tell you. Either way, I’ll keep your secret.”

Martha blushes a little, then continues. “Look, you know about the psion that ‘talked’ to me last time we were at Sentry, right? I’ve been kinda nervous about her since then. Then, when the dream came, and it was true, and all hell broke loose . . . ”

Martha chokes for a second, then clears her throat. “Look, I, I need some protection. You remember on those Third Frontier War holovids, where the spies had those psionic shield helmets or whatever? You know, the things that block the ‘bad guys’ from entering your mind and turning you into a zombie under their control? I, I want one, and I have no idea where to find it.”

Her eyes brimming with tears of frustration, she looks over at Swann. “Do you think you can help me get one?” Her body tenses as she waits for Swann’s reaction.

Swann nods at Martha with a reassuring look on his face. “I thought when you first started your request that a psi-shield might be what you were after. Yeah, I think we can get one for you. But as you said, this is a little more dangerous than trying to buy some black market weapons. So we have to be really careful. And it might take a little time.

“I’d rather wait until after we get back from Shanape. I think our chances will be better in the Cluster, just because that’s where I have some contacts. We want to make sure we don’t get ripped off, and we don’t get turned in.”

Swann pauses briefly, lost in thought. One of the thoughts he has, which he doesn’t share with Martha, is, “I only hope we don’t have to buy the damn thing from the very people she needs the protection from.”

Martha smiles, trying to hide the distressful thought that buying in the Cluster may warn those that have taken an interest in her mind as to her intentions. “If you think it best, sure.”

Swann then looks at Martha, considering. “We might need some help doing this. Do you mind if I approach one or more of the crew to get their help? I won’t if it will make you uncomfortable. And of course I will be as discrete as possible. Also, if you do allow me to approach the others, is there anyone you would prefer I not tell?”

Martha seems very nervous at the prospect. “Um, I’m not sure who you could talk to about it, without them thinking I’m, well, you know,” then dropping her voice to a whisper, “one of THEM.” She reflexively looks around, then back at Swann. “I trust your judgment, but I ask that you keep it to a minimum, if you can.”

Swann looks at Martha again, again considering. He hesitates a moment, then says, “You mentioned earlier that you had a dream and it came true. I hope I’m not being too forward in asking this — and if I am just tell me and I’ll let it drop, no offense taken — but is that the psionic ability the woman told you about back on Sentry? Has that happened to you before, where you have a dream that comes true?”

Martha frowns. “Yeah, it’s happened before. At Aleif. I just didn’t think of it like that. Some other times, too, but I just didn’t know, I never thought . . . ”

She’s quiet for a second, then cocks her head slightly. “Do you think I’m, you know, one of THEM, and I just don’t know it yet?”

Swann’s face turns thoughtful and serious. “Do I think you’re a monster, like the villains in the Third Frontier War holovids? No, you’re not a monster. But I do think you have a gift, a talent that makes you special. It all depends on how you use that talent.

“I’ve been on a quite a few starships over the years, and I can honestly say you have a special gift for working with engines and ship’s systems that goes beyond the talents of most people who have the title of Engineer. You use that talent to do good work. You could just as easily use that talent to work for a corporation or government entity or ideological cause as a saboteur or murderer. But you don’t. My uncle used to tell me ‘It’s not what you have that makes you who you are; it’s how you use what you have.’ And I believe that. You should try to remember that, too.”

Martha is silent for a moment, as Swann’s words seem to touch something within her. The moment passes, and Martha clears her throat. “I’ll try, Swann. I’ll try.”

She looks uncomfortably about her, then reaches for an errant hydrospanner, tucking it away. “Thanks. Umm, so — will you let me know what you find out as you’re looking around?”

“I’ll keep you informed. Now I better go see what ‘improvements’ Aidan is attempting to make to the computer security system.”

-----​
Finally, on the second morning in jump space, the crewmembers — including an awakened Vargas — gather in the lounge for breakfast.


----------



## Shadowdancer

For those interested: I will be taking over as ref for the ongoing, on-line game for the next adventure. Ron Vukpakdi is taking a well-deserved break after keeping the game running for close to three full years. He will be stay active in the game, however, with his Virushi character, Darishun, coming back aboard the Bray Keaven.

I will continue to update the story hour, but the updates may be more spread out, depending on the various demands on my time (I still have to actually work every now and then).


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXX​*
*Date: 225-993
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Aleif and Liar's Oath*

Vargas will consult with the other crew members on what they have found from the computer and cargo container. He also asks to inspect the cargo container and personal effects of the dead Vargrs and the prisoner. He plans to closely inspect the bodies for any identifying marks that may link them to some particular organization.

After consultation with the other crewmembers, Vargas starts to make a list of questions he plans to ask the prisoner. He also asks everybody else what they would like to know from this individual.

Vargas’ questions:

Name of the individual.
Pack membership.
Pack leader.
Who hired the group?
What cargo they were after?
Why is this cargo important?

-----​
Ian reads through Vargas’ list of questions. “Looks like you’ve covered it pretty well. I think we also need to ask who is suppose to meet us when we come out of jump; where; and name and type of ship, just to help us to know what to expect.

“I will accompany you during the interrogation of the prisoner.”

Swann says, “I want to be there, too. To help ‘persuade’ him.”

Swann then outlines a strategy for the interrogation. Vargas will ask the questions, with help from Ian, while Swann waits in the background sharpening his blade. Vargas should tell the Vargr that he can either cooperate and answer Vargas’ questions now, or he and Ian will allow Swann to get the answers they want “any way he can.” Vargas should also hint that the Vargr’s companions didn’t cooperate, and they aren’t in very good condition right now.

Marths suggests, “You might want to use the coordinates you got out of the hand-comp if you need to, to imply greater knowledge. But, in general, I just want to know if this was intentionally aimed at us, or if we just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. Then I either want to space ’im, or at least drag his head through jump space for a couple of hundred light-seconds, unless he proves to be of some use to us. Pirates deserve whatever they get! Nobody messes with the _Bray Keaven_.”

-----​
A smile creeps up on the lieutenant commander’s face, recalling a saying from a legend from the Earth-that-Was. “ ‘One man defending his home is stronger than 10 mercenary knights.’ The girl certainly has spunk, I’ll give her that.”

Of all the crew, Kevon has certainly taken a liking to Martha the most; as irreverent as she is sometimes, she would’ve made a great Naval engineer.

-----​
Aidan says to himself, “The lady Martha has some spark. Not that I don’t agree with her!”

Aidan then mentally wanders off dreaming of ways to inject pirate space suit comps with interesting viruses to transfer to home ships. He hopes his evil chuckles to himself don’t distract anyone.

-----​
Martha plans to monitor the interrogation from port engineering via security cameras, and recommends that everyone else wear vacc suits and tether themselves, in case she has to evacuate the air from the airlock in an emergency to shut the corsair down.

During the interrogation, Swann plans to suit up in his vacc suit and be tethered, as Martha suggested. In addition to his blade, he will have his snub pistol with traq rounds in a belt holster and his auto pistol in a shoulder holster. The auto pistol will contain a clip but no ammo. He also will have two backup clips loaded with ammo.

Ian and Vargas also plan to suit up and tether themselves inside the airlock. Doc plans to be there as well to provide needed medical assistance. Kevon will monitor from the bridge, and Vasilii and Aidan from their cabins.

-----​
Given the number of interested crewmembers and the relatively small confines of the port passenger airlock, the crew decides to interrogate the Vargr prisoner in the starboard cargolock.

While the rest of the crew is repositioning cargo, Vargas inspects the clothing and effects of the Vargr stowaways. The only identifying mark is a common patch found on their vacc suits, visible now that the camouflage systems are deactivated, and some clothing. The patch is of some dancing red–, orange–, and black–striped lizard on a purple diamond field.

-----​
After a couple of hours temporarily redistributing the cargo stored in the starboard cargolock elsewhere in the ship, the crewmembers move the Vargr prisoner to the cargolock, end his IV drip, position themselves, and then wait for the prisoner to come out of unconsciousness.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXI​*
*Date: 225-993
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Aleif and Liar's Oath*

After everything is ready, Saro ends the anesthetic IV drip and injects the Vargr with a syringe of drug designed to counteract the anesthetic and bring a patient to consciousness a bit more quickly. The Vargr awakens relatively quickly and alter-nates between looking confused, defiant, and a little frightened.

A light is rigged to shine into the Vargr’s eyes and he is bound firmly to a chair with Vargas standing over him. Vargas stares at the bound captive for a moment to heighten the feeling of helplessness of the captive. He then dims the lights and leaves the light over the prisoner lit. Vargas maintains a posture over the seated prisoner, looking directly down at him. He addresses the Vargr in Irilitok.

“Well, as you can tell from the bandages on my shoulder, we are all having a very bad hair day. Now, let us look at the facts. First, you and your comrades stowed away on this ship in a clearly marked medical container. This violates the very sanctity of the entire medical profession. This certainly does not sit well with our ship’s medical staff.

“Then you attempted to murder us in our sleep by decompressing the ship. This crew finds that very irritating.

“You then attack us and proceed to shoot two of us, and that is what aggravates me the most. You put a hole in my vacc suit!

“Now, let us take a look at your situation. You are securely bound to a chair that is not bound to the deck, and that door leads to the vacuum of jump space. We, on the other hand, are in vacc suits and are securely tethered to the ship. In short, you are in no position to bargain and you must convince us as to why we should not open the hatch and watch you blow outside. Do I make my assessment of the situation perfectly clear?

“Now here is how it is going down. We will ask you questions and you will give us all the information we ask. If any of us feel that you are not being completely truthful or you start to balk at answering, there are two options. The first is a one–way chair ride into jump space; the other is to allow my associate to vent some of his anger on you with that blade he is sharpening. Your leader is far, far away and we are near. Remember that we will control your fate and you have much more to fear from us then your distant pack leader.

“Now, your companions were less than cooperative and they — well, shall we say they are in less than perfect condition? However, they gave us some information that I will cross check with your answers. As you can tell, I am proficient in your language and will be happy to clarify anything you do not fully understand.”

For the questioning, Vargas changes to Galanglic.

“First, let me introduce myself. I am Emile Vargas, adopted son of Gvourrdon and Racksha. I am Vargr in all but blood. I am a member of the _Bray Keaven _ pack and associated with the Jarvis Nuuis pack.”

-----​
“Drek,” mutters Vasilii, “I thought we were running this mission to end that association, not publicize it.” Then he takes a breath. “Oh well, maybe he has a plan.”

-----​
“Who are you and what pack do you belong to?”

When the Vargr does not answer immediately, Vargas looks over to Swann and simply says, “We can do this with a velvet glove or iron fist. Do you still want to refrain from answering?”

-----​
At the appropriate times throughout the interrogation, Swann tries to look psychotically menacing and threatening, smiling at the Vargr, kissing the blade, talking to it softly, telling it to “be patient — you’ll drink his blood soon enough.”

At one point, Swann walks over to the Vargr and “tests” the blade by shaving some hair off the back of one of the sophont’s ears.

-----​
Watching Swann through the interrogation, Ian thinks to himself, “Man, he’s having too much fun,” as a half smile creeps across his face.

-----​
Martha monitors the situation from port engineering, a little concerned about Swann’s radical shift in behavior.

-----​
Vasilii, monitoring from his stateroom, flips through the Vilani mystery novels quickly. One seems to be a bit of poorly written trash about a Solomani plot to blow up starports while the other three appear to be quite good "whodunit" crime mysteries.

Remembering the Scout from the _Brown Bess _ and his re–activation, Vasilii has a second read over the first one just to make sure he hasn’t happened on an actual Solomani plot. Looking over the novel again, Vasilii feels that, while it is possible that he could read parallels between the novel and various bits of information or evidence that he has seen, doing so will require truly Herculean efforts of conspiracy theory thinking. Not that he hasn’t done so in the not–too–distant past, but trying to transpose the events of the novel to the old _Brown Bess_ Scout getting activated seems a bit much.

Not that there couldn’t be some sort of Solomani plot, though. Just not one that parallels the poorly written novel.

-----​
Kevon listens to the interrogation via the comms, his mind plotting strategies for early exit from jump space and other egress maneuvers to avoid conflict with whoever or whatever is waiting.

-----​
Saro does his best to compile the information and evidence that will be needed to file a complete report with the authorities when the _Bray Keaven_ exits jump space. He wants to be fully prepared to file the report when they turn the Vargr captive and his companions’ bodies over to the (hopefully Imperial) officials.

During the “interview” Saro remains tense and becomes increasingly upset as things proceed. He remains silent while the others alternately question and threaten the Vargr. He decides he will only intercede if the threats are about to become real.

-----​
Between the language used, the visible threat of Swann sharpening his knife, and the fact that everyone but him is vacc–suited and tethered, the Vargr eventually settles into a state of sullen, if slightly defiant, cooperation.

“My name is Thulon, you carrion feeders! I run with the Oeskhoets pack, and the _Urroe_ alone could take your ship without more than a scratch.”

“You claim to be a member of the Oeskhoets pack. Who is the current pack leader?”

“You don’t know that Dzuekskini is pack leader! Hah! You will before the pack rips the flesh off your bones.”

-----​
“Oh great. A zealot,” Swann thinks. “But at least he’s passionate enough to want to talk, to show his ‘superiority.’ ”

-----​
“Does your pack regularly engage in murder and piracy, or is this a special job aimed at this ship and crew?” Vargas asks. “Who hired your group or gave the orders to attack this ship and what cargo did you expect to find? What is so important about this particular cargo?”

“No one hired us! Stealing a prize from Jarvis alone would have been worth the sfik. Stealing one of his associate’s ships and the bay weapon is just the gravy off the steak. Your rust bucket will make an adequate addition to the fleet, and the bay weapon will sharpen Dzuekskini’s fangs considerably.”

-----​
Swann’s attention is immediately peaked by the mention of a bay weapon.

-----​
“Hah! You didn’t know what you were carrying, did you?” Thulon laughs in spite of the situation and then snorts. “Fools. I’ll offer you a simple deal. If you rendezvous with the _Urroe_ and offload me and the bay weapon, we’ll let you go. Kill me, and the pack will hunt you down like the carrion feeders you are.”

-----​
Swann’s mind is racing. “I wonder what sort of bay weapon? And I wonder if we could install it in the time remaining? If his friends are waiting for us when we exit jump, a bay weapon could swing the fight in our favor. And they’d probably never expect it.

“No, it probably wouldn’t work. It’s probably too big to assemble in our cargo bay. And we probably don’t have the power. Unless Martha can make some temporary modifications, ‘borrowing’ power from other, unneeded systems. Hmmmm. I have to talk to Martha about this as soon as we get our of here.”

-----​
Vargas, Swann, and Ian feel that the Vargr is generally telling the truth, though possibly exaggerating at times. Saro isn’t so sure. Martha, monitoring from port engineering, can’t tell if the Vargr is telling the truth or not.

-----​
Vargas keys his comm link and requests any information on the _Urroe_.

-----​
“Got it Vargas, looking up _Urroe_.” Aidan dives in looking for _Urroe_ as related to this sector. Aidan also checks some Navy sources on bay weapons small enough to fit into the cargo hold.

-----​
Martha pings Vargas on private comms. “Emile, ask him how he knew we were carrying this bay weapon thing. We didn’t advertise, and no ships came out of jump right after us. We’d only been there less than a day before they were approaching us. How’d they know?”

As Martha speaks, she also begins comparing the cargo’s displacement to known bay weapon configurations in her engineering journals, trying to determine if it truly could be a bay weapon, and if so, what sort it might be.

-----​
Vargas turns back to Thulon. “I remind you that your very continuation of life is totally dependent on your answers. I have a set of jump coordinates — your former associates indicated that this was rather important.”

-----​
Internally Swann winces. “He just let slip that the Vargr’s comrades are dead,” he thinks.

-----​
“Now they informed us that these were rendezvous points and that certain ships were there,” Vargas continues. “I need to know what the exact nature of those ships are and what their call sign is?”

Thulon does not answer. Vargas decides to try a different tack.

“So, you talk of sfik? Do you realize that you and your comrades stand to loose all of your sfik? What will your pack say when they learn that you and your companions were unable to take a ship from a sleeping crew? First, attacking a sleeping enemy is considered dishonorable in many societies, both Vargr and human. Then to be captured by a basically unarmed crew says little of your fighting ability.

“Now, you may ask how anybody will know about what happened on this ship since dead men do not talk? Unfortunately for you, we happen to be alive and I can assure you that the story will be broadcast upon emerging from jump space. So much for sfik.

“You now attempt to save your miserable hide by offering something that you cannot and probably will not produce. What in the name of sweet reason makes you think that we would trust you in any circumstance, let alone emerging from jump space into a nest of your pirate friends?”

In order to emphasize the next statement, Vargas requests that Martha lower the pressure in the cargolock enough to be uncomfortable, then return it to normal. After she does, Vargas then assumes a position of dominance over the captive and continues.

“Thulon, we need to discuss your immediate future. One of the crew would like to just space you. I, on the other hand, would like to put you in a vacc suit with a couple of hours of air and _then_ dump you into jump space. I have been told that that would be uncivilized. Now, you need to give us some reason to keep you alive.

“You seem to place great store by the_ Urroe_. Has it occurred to you that we would fight to the death in the defense of this ship including ramming the _Urroe_ and destroying both vessels? That act would probably kill a lot of sophants and result in some probable reprisals against your kin.

“Now, maybe we can come to some reasonable solution to a fight upon our exit from jump space and our safe passage into the system. I suggest that you change your attitude very quickly or Swann may have to change it for you. Remember — your friends would not cooperate.”

Thulon listens to Vargas’ tirade and his brown eyes frequently dart towards Swann. He valiantly tries to keep his ears forward and a snarl on his face, but his ears keep on pointing back, flat against his skull. Eventually he snarls, “I’ve given enough reason for you to keep me alive. Your own miserable lives and the safety of your ship just for giving up a cargo that isn’t yours anyway. If you’re going to space me, space me. You probably have killed my packmates anyway, and I don’t see you letting me live. So, if you’re going to do something, do it and live with my packmates sucking the marrow from your bones. If not, agree to hand over the cargo and me, and you’ll live.”

“Ok Thulon, you do not appear to respond to reason, and I can see where you have the same trust in us as we have in you. I guess we will have to resort to Swann’s method of acquiring information. If you really want to be spaced, then so be.”

Vargas starts to turn from the captive, then stops. A wicked expression forms on his face. “Wait a minute. No, you will not be spaced. I just thought of the sfik that we will acquire with Jarvis if we deliver both his cargo and YOU into his hands. Swann, time to go to work. I still need the passwords and the details of a possible ambush.”

Vargas then turns away from Thulon and says, “He had such a nice fur coat.”

Swann’s smile becomes beatific as he brings his blade up close to his face. He then licks the flat of the blade. “It’s time, precious,” he whispers.

Thulon’s eye bulge a little as he becomes more fixated on the obviously psychotic Swann. “You mangy idiot! There are no frellin’ passwords and no ambush because you’re supposed to be dead. You’d know that if you talked to Leilfrsic and Vuhras! I’m a frellin’ gunner, you motherless, hairless cur! You killed the wrong Vargr!”

“Well, Thulon, you can be reasonable,” Vargas says. “I may actually believe you. As you can guess, Leilfrsic and Vuhras were not very cooperative. Now answer this question: How is it you know what we carry and who we are carrying it for?”

-----​
“Hmm, I’d say this lot have a spy in Jarvis’ camp,” thinks Vasilii.

-----​
Vargas has been watching Thulon’s body language closely throughout the interview to determine the Vargr's veracity. He can see the look of fear in the captive. He thinks to himself, “I remember an old oriental proverb from ancient Terra that sometimes a strong enemy may become a stronger friend. Only the future can tell.”

Vargas keys his comm and asks, “Any more questions before we put our little furry captive back into lala land, and can we get any information on those two names he gave us?”

Swann pretends to be disappointed that he doesn’t get to cut on the Vargr.

-----​
“Anything you can get on what’s waiting when we come out of jump,” Vasilii suggests. “Is there a welcoming committee or were the hijackers meant to fly the ship in? If there is someone waiting, what their procedure would be, and what sort of ship are they in?”

“A bay weapon,” he thinks. “We are so screwed.”

-----​
Vargas keys his comm and says, “Good thinking, Vasilii.” He then directs his attention to the captive Vargr. “Thulon, what exactly was your plan? Were you to have a group board upon emergence or was your group to fly the ship to a predetermined point, and what are your procedures if you are to do the flying?”

Vargas continues to ask his questions, and Swann does his best to look disappointed at not being able to have fun. After a few moments, Thulon’s eyes narrow sharply, and his ears prick forward. Suddenly, the captured Vargr laughs. “Hah! You don’t bloody know a thing! You witless mongrels killed Leilfrsic and Vuhras, probably in the fight, and you don’t even have a scrap to gnaw upon!

“Go ahead. If you want to play the cowardly cur who is only strong enough to cut a bound wolf, go ahead. But, I think not. You’ll do nothing now.

“If you want to live after we arrive at Liar’s Oath, you’ll surrender to me. We’ll just take the bay weapon and leave your raggedy rust bucket.”

-----​
In port engineering, Martha checks what little she has on bay weapons in her files. It looks like there could be a number of bay weapons that would fit in the cargo hold. Bay weapons normally come in 50 dTon and 100 dTon displacements, so a 50 dTon bay weapon would fit in among the cargo. There may be some loss of volume efficiency, so perhaps a dismantled 50 dTon bay weapon would take up more that 50dTons if in shipping containers.

Martha does know that the_ Bray Keaven _ certainly couldn’t mount a 50dTon bay weapon, at least without major structural reinforcement. Even then, the _Bray Keaven_’s power plant would strain to just begin to warm up any sort of energy bay weapon, much less have enough power to fire the thing — about an order of magnitude more power would be required.

-----​
While monitoring from his stateroom, Aidan checks for information on the _Urroe_. He doesn’t come up with anything in the ship’s files, but that’s not too surprising since the ship doesn’t have anything like a listing of registered starships in the sector. Aidan also doesn’t have access to any criminal records.

However, given his previous experience with the family business, Aidan does know a bit about bay weapons. He knows that there are a number of 50 dTon sized bay weapons that would fit into the cargo hold: missile, particle accelerator, repulsor, plasma, fusion, and even the top-secret meson gun bay weapons.

Aidan also knows that bay weapons normally prohibited for installation on private or corporate vessels. Local governments may have them, but individuals, corporations, and even most StarMerc units are not allowed to possess them. The Imperial Navy doesn’t want internal competition.

-----​
Vargas listens to Thulon’s new–found courage and simply says, “At least you were partially right in that we did not know much. However, we now know a great deal thanks to you.”

Vargas then turns to Swann and says, “Swann, I am sorry to disappoint you but I don’t think our little captive will have much more to say. Besides, I want him in good shape when we turn him over to Jarvis’ pack.”

He then turns to Saro. “He is all yours, Doctor.”

-----​
Saro sedates the Vargr again, starts an IV drip, and moves him into the improvised sickbay. Ian helps Saro move the prisoner and makes sure he is secure.

Ian and Swann then restore the cargo that was in the port cargolock. “Damn, move it out, move it in, put it here, put it there. You’d think we was in the Marines or something!” Ian says with a chuckle.

-----​
Early in the afternoon, Kevon, Vasilii, Aidan, and Martha inspect what they can of the cargo. Most of the cargo is packed tightly enough that the containers are effectively inaccessible without moving other containers — and there is no room for that. However, at least part of the containers adjacent to the three cargolocks can be inspected.

Most of the containers that can be at least partly inspected don’t really yield any clues. The contents do appear to be non-mechanical in nature (like feed tubes and such), so the general opinion is that the bay weapon probably isn’t a missile bay, but then again all of the containers that were inspected just might happen to contain non-mechanical systems.

One container is of particular interest to Kevon and Martha. This container appears to contain generators for part of a magnetic bottle, but they can’t be sure.

Unfortunately, there isn’t a container that appears to be labeled “Bay Weapon Assembly Instructions, ACME Corporation.”


----------



## Broccli_Head

the plot thickens.....

your fellow players are way too nice. shoulda started removing limbs.


----------



## Morte

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> *Chapter XXXI​*
> Remembering the Scout from the _Brown Bess _ and his re–activation, Vasilii has a second read over the first one just to make sure he hasn’t happened on an actual Solomani plot. Looking over the novel again, Vasilii feels that, while it is possible that he could read parallels between the novel and various bits of information or evidence that he has seen, doing so will require truly Herculean efforts of conspiracy theory thinking. Not that he hasn’t done so in the not–too–distant past, but trying to transpose the events of the novel to the old _Brown Bess_ Scout getting activated seems a bit much.
> 
> Not that there couldn’t be some sort of Solomani plot, though. Just not one that parallels the poorly written novel.




Of course, Ron house ruled in critical failures on ability/skill checks for this PBEM. And Vasilii rolled a 1 there...

* Ominous, spooky music *


----------



## Shadowdancer

So, will we hit 20,000 views before 2006 starts?


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXII​*
*Date: 225-993
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Aleif and Liar's Oath*

At the first crew meal following the interrogation and cargo search, Swann says to the others. “Well, we had our prisoner going there for awhile, until he caught onto our plan. But I think he did give us some useful information.”

“But do we admit to knowing it?” Vasilii asks.

“If we knowingly carry a bay weapon, and deliver it to a non-starport rendezvous on Shanape, then I really don’t think ‘But we had papers from the starport director at Kerin’s Tyr’ is a cast iron get-out.

“I can’t say I really _want_ to hand a military weapon to the sort of sophs that thug Jarvis associates with, either. I mean, imagine Commander Holland’s old friends, or Mr. Silver’s sister, in some 400-dTon patrol cruiser with turrets, when they run into a 50 dTon bay weapon. Imagine all the other merchants who might get robbed with this thing — it could end up in the Raidermarch, or the Szylin Republic!”

He turns reflective for a moment. “Mind you, we did agree to a verbal contract. I hate to break that.”

“If no one is waiting for us when we emerge from jump, I say we run to Liar’s Oath at full speed,” Swann says. “We have to refuel there anyway.”

“Yes, indeed,” Vasilii says. “I think the first question is do we broadcast a request for an official escort on the way in, saying we’ve had an attack by pirates, if it looks like a warship might be available?”

“I really expect to find a ‘welcoming committee’ once we emerge from jump,” Ian says.

“Yeah, we should plan for the worst,” Swann says. “That’s how our luck’s been running.”

Swann pauses briefly, to steel himself for what he is going to suggest next. “Liar’s Oath is run by the local military, if I remember correctly. I say we turn our prisoner over to them, along with the spoiled organs and the info we have on the _Urroe_, Dzuekskini, and the Oeskhoets pack.”

Vasilii pulls a face. “That Vargr can tell them we know we’ve got a bay weapon.”

Glancing at Saro, Ian says, “I know it rubs a few of us the wrong way, but as Martha pointed out a few days ago, we are well within our rights to do anything to the hijackers we see fit. What’s the old Terran saying: ‘Dead men don’t talk.’

“If we feel our butts are gonna get in a sling from that mangy SOB's loose talk, then I would rather see him silenced.”

“That would be my first choice,” Swann says. “I just wasn’t sure how the idea would be received.”

He pauses again, parts of him still at war with each other over even suggesting cooperating with the authorities. “Then we see about hiring an armed escort back out to the jump point, and bill Shanape Bulk Freighting for it when we deliver Jarvis’ ‘starship equipment’ to Urriav.”

Vasilii emits a bitter snort/laugh. “Oh, I think this deal will carry an implicit ‘taking care of contingencies as they occur’ clause. Well, on the top of the hundred thousand or so it’s going to cost us to do this run and disentangle ourselves from Jarvis, a bit more won’t hurt.”

He shrugs like it hurts already, and rubs his chin. “I think they do run a fair amount of starmerc business here, it props their wretched command economy up, but it’s more Army than Navy. I don’t know if one could hire something on the SDB scale.”

“As a duly authorized, uniformed Imperial representative, I think I’m in my rights to have broken the inspection seal. Especially considering the circumstances,” Kevon finally says.

“I think that might fly, if we can say ‘there was a pirate attack in jump space, we were checking for more in the rest of the cargo,’ ” Vasilii says.

“We take this information and cargo to the local authorities, with the weight of Imperial law on our side,” Kevon says. “The only other alternative is to space the Vargr _and_ the bay weapon, and let Mr. Vargas explain the loss to his pack leader.”

Ian’s jaws clench up a moment. “Dammit! The whole point of this trip is to get ourselves untangled from Jarvis, not make it worse! I don’t know about the rest of the crew, but I have no delusions that the cargo we are carrying is nice and legal. Unfortunately, now we know for certain it is not. I just want to deliver this load and regain a bit of freedom so we can hopefully choose our own destinations in the future.

“Vasilii, is it possible to fix the seals on those containers to appear unopened? I would prefer to try and control my own destiny, rather than throw it out to some ‘local authority’ of a backwater planet.”

“Hmm, I believe it’s not the easiest thing.” Vasilii raises an eyebrow at Swann, and then another at Aidan.

-----​
Swann easily (perhaps too easily, by Kevon’s opinion), can provide the opinion that with appropriate equipment (specialized printer and, more importantly, foil impregnated “papers”), it would not be _too _ hard to do. With the equipment onboard, it would be extremely hard since they don’t have the right equipment and source materials. After all, the seals _are_ Imperial SPA Customs seals.

-----​
“Well, how about this then. Maybe,” Ian pauses for dramatic effect, “when we got done ‘dealing’ with the pirates, we found the containers already opened. Could be that the pirates wanted to verify the cargo before proceeding with their plan? Sounds plausible to me.”

“Well, I’ve heard worse,” Vasilii says. “Normally from used air/raft dealers, mind you.

“It would hinge on the inability of one mangy Vargr not spilling his guts, though.” Vasilii ends with a frown and a look of feigned thought.

“Didn’t you mention that the law gives merchant crews considerable, _leeway_, in dealing with pirates, Miss Smythe? Is anybody up to speed on that?” He looks around the table, and wracks his own brains.

-----​
Both Saro and Aidan know that, while merchant crews do have a wide degree of latitude to defend themselves against pirates, merchant crews do _not_ have the authority to summarily punish any pirates they capture. Captured pirates are expected to be turned over to the nearest authorities (Imperial or local) for trial and punishment. Any merchant claiming that pirates attacked him is also required to turn over evidence to support the claim. In some regions, the percentage of pirates who end up being killed in the attempt of piracy instead of being captured is quite high (only partly due to the fact punishments for piracy are severe).

-----​
When others suggest spacing the Vargr, Saro objects strenuously. He notes that in his unconscious state the Vargr is not a high threat and that while actions taken in defense or during grave threats are of one nature, spacing, torturing, etc., a helpless sophont is quite another — murder, actually.

Saro advances the opinion that given how often the crew has escaped from legal infractions in the past using duplicitous means, the odds are rapidly piling up against them at further successes in ‘smokescreening’ their way out of tight situations. So, perhaps in this case, when going to the authorities (Imperial, preferably) with their captive, they should be as honest and forthcoming as possible about their current situation and status.

-----​
“Doctor Talbek, we either ‘lose’ these hijackers somehow, or we go tell the authorities about them and hope we’re lucky enough not to get our hold inspected,” Vasilii says. “If our hold’s inspected, I think we’re pretty much dead, either courtesy of the Imperium for smuggling weapons or a Vargr crimelord for telling the authorities about it.

“Myself, I’d rather take my chances running for the hills, on or off the Bray Keaven, with or without the rest of you.

“So, I think we need either a way to avoid close questioning or a way to ‘lose’ the three hijackers that you can stomach. Nothing else will do.

“Tell me, how do you feel about sedating him, sticking him in the smuggling hold, putting him in a low berth after we leave Liar’s Oath, and releasing him with a memory wipe on the edge of some backwoods village down the line? Preferably on Aleif, or better still Miip?

“Can you do that? Will you do that? I’ve no doubt it’s contrary to your ethics, but then so is killing him. And if you insist on us going to the authorities, then I feel that’s pretty much tantamount to killing the rest of us.

“That’s unless somebody can come up with a better way to approach the authorities than we have at the moment? Something beyond ‘turn up and hope everyone — official and criminal — smiles and lets us off.’ ”

-----​
Saro has read that a memory wipe and implantation, while often the stuff of bad holovids, is only theoretically possible. He has heard rumors of Imperial research stations that have done such procedures as well as certain unscrupulous psionics institutes have done the procedures for a fee. Of course, _everyone_ knows the Zhodani do such things regularly.

-----​
“Isn’t there a Terran expression about the devil and the deep blue sea that fits here?” Vasilii says. “Something about being trapped between one and the other?” He looks around the table for confirmation.

With a wry grin, Ian says, “Yes, I believe there is.”

Vasilii says, “We go along to whichever authorities are available, and say ‘Excuse us, but we seem to be carrying a bay weapon to a bunch of dubious sophs but, um, yes it’s a mistake, honest.’ And they either arrest us or pat us on the back, accord-ing to luck and finesse. And then we have friend Jarvis put a price on our heads, or he just send his minions to do the job. Time to run for the border, in a J2 ship that can’t scoop fuel.”

“Can’t say I care for that scenario,” Ian says.

“Are there any Imperial Navy at Liar’s Oath anyhow, or is it all local forces?” Vasilii asks, but doesn’t wait for an answer. “Or we deal with this Vargr. And then we deal with any more pirates at Liar’s Oath, or even Shanape. And we make our delivery, and we’re disentangled from Jarvis. And we hope none of it attracts official attention, or if it does they don’t look at our cargo. And if they do look, and ask why we broke the seals, it was because we detected another bomb in the cargo bay and we ‘put it out the airlock in jump space again. But we’ve no idea what the cargo is, oh no not at all.’ ”

“That’s the one that gets my vote,” Ian says, smiling.

Vasilii gazes at the ceiling for a moment. “Lovely choice.”

Vasilii then looks at Kevon across the table. “I don’t suppose you have any friends in Imperial Naval Intelligence who’d like to persuade us to deliver a _bugged and booby-trapped_ bay weapon to Shanape? Then maybe give us all biosculpting and a change of identities? Maybe I’ll open a little corner shop in the Galian Federation and sell model starships.”

He sighs, leans back. “Well, the last time something like this happened, I must say our lives would have been a lot simpler if we’d just announced the contents of our fuel purifiers to the Navy at the first opportunity.”

Ian, as if quietly speaking his thoughts, says, “Ain’t that the truth.” And shakes his head.

-----​
Vargas listens via the ship’s comm to the conversation through the haze of residual pain and the effects of Saro’s treatment. “As has been stated, we are between the rock and the hammer. Now, let’s evaluate our situation. As I see it these are the facts:

“Kevon’s inspection neither confirmed nor denied the presence of a bay weapon. However, he did break the seals. With those broken seals, our paperwork from the starport is worthless. I suspect that some glory hungry junior administrator will be happy to nail another ship full of smugglers. That individual gets credit, we get a long term in prison.

“If we double cross Jarvis, well I for one will be in a great deal of trouble and he probably will be greatly displeased with the others. I am not sure how far his influence extends, but I really don’t want to find out. It has already been pointed out that he may put quite a price on our heads.

“We have already killed a pair of the pirates and I am sure that pack will not be happy with us. In addition, we have one of their members alive and they will probably want him back.

“Now, let’s evaluate what would be in the best interest of this ship and crew. The most important treasure we have is our good reputation. We are known as a crew that gets the job done regardless of the cost. If we dump this cargo or turn it over to the local authorities, we have violated our contract with a major conglomerate. The incident of the cubes was a fairly black mark on our record; do we want to add another? If we continue to fail in our obligations, we will soon have no shipper using our services.

“We do have to be concerned with the effects of our actions with the local authorities. We cannot burn the candle at both ends and not eventually get burned.

“As far as dealing with a group that sends a crew aboard to kill us in our sleep, their word is worthless. I think that dealing with them is the same as signing our own death warrants.

“I put these thoughts out for the consideration of the crew; it is really up to the crew to make a choice. Whatever path we take is certainly going to be fraught with danger, but I believe that we go where fools fear to tread.

“I wish to state that I am absolutely against spacing either the cargo or our prisoner. I will not be a party to the cold–blooded murder of another sophont even if that sophont tried to kill me. I can see no reason to lower myself to the level of a pirate. I also vote that we carry out our contracted agreement with Jarvis. We accepted the shipment, now we are bound to deliver it. I do not want another cube incident on our record.”

“Actually, Mr. Vargas, I have the weight of Imperial authority behind my statements,” the lieutenant commander says. “Given my position, I have the right, and the responsibility, to break a seal and inspect cargo if I feel that the material inside poses a danger to the ship and crew.”

Kevon pauses, reminded of his failure with Holly. “However, you are correct that we should, at least, honor the agreement with your pack master,” he adds, pausing again slightly. “But I’m sure as hell not going through this again.

“Since I’ve come aboard, we’ve had everyone run off on their own ideas seemingly at every occasion, six different directions at times,” he continues. “It’s nearly gotten us all killed at least once – Vargas two or three times. There’s no central authority to keep the different tangents in check.

“I know that I’m just the hired help, and you all are part owners – but I think that fact hurts us as a crew. We lack a central authority that prevents individual inter-ests from compromising the safety and security of the ship, and our luck, such as it is, will only hold out for so long.”

The young officer lets the words sink in briefly. “I have served 12 years in the Imperial Navy, and achieved the rank of lieutenant commander. I have spent four years as a department head and third-in-command of a strike cruiser, and have been decorated in combat. My command ability is well–documented.

“You brought me aboard to replace my cousin, Marcus Argent. But it feels like I’m only the commander of the bridge, and only when it’s urgent,” Kevon intones. “What this ship needs is a captain with the authority to make binding decisions. And, by authority, I mean true authority that can not be overrode for issues of safety and security of the ship. We can draw up a charter to define the captain’s role, but something needs to be done to curb the chaos that’s enveloped the for-tunes of this ship and crew.”

Vasilii ponders this for a while. He shoots Kevon a “Why the hell did you raise this _now_?” look, then speaks.

“You are of course ‘Captain’ of this ship in the Merchant Law sense of the term, since you are legally responsible for its actions in the first instance. I know I used to hurtle off into the wild blue yonder, but nowadays in an emergency I treat you as ‘Master and Commander’ — to use the Navy term — and simply follow your orders. The rest of the time, this is a commercial merchant ship and its policies are under the direction of the owners. The Captain does not control it himself, any more than the ‘Captain’ of a warship overrides broad orders set by admirals and general staff.

“I agree that we should make sure the owners and crew do what the Master and Commander says in future emergencies. But right now I would very much rather we settle the matter of the prisoner, and the cargo, and what we do at Kerin’s Tyr. Frankly, nobody has any _enforceable_ authority in this. We’re not going to stick people in the brig for disagreeing, here. It’s simply in our _urgent_ interest to agree on a viable course of action and stick to it.”

“Captain, you have a valid point concerning the different tangents causing danger to this ship,” Vargas says. “However, there are several points that must be made.

“The first of these points is that this is a civilian merchant ship, not a ship of the line. While you have experience in commanding military, what is your civilian experience, and do you have your ship's master’s papers?

“The second point is that this ship operates for profit and we cannot expect the citizens of the Imperium to bail us out with tax dollars if we get into financial trouble. Are you prepared to make choices involving the cargo and destinations that will yield maximum profit?

“You have mentioned several times that you are a uniformed representative of the Imperium. If and when our travels happen to run against the best interests of the Imperium, where will your loyalties lie?

“Lastly, I want to know if you are going to place the safety of this ship or your own personal glory first. I ask this because in our last scrape, after being reminded of your duty, you left the bridge of your ship taking several key crewmen when there were possible hostile ships nearby.

“Captain, I will be the first to give you the absolute authority that you request, but I want your assurances that you are going to place this ship, and not your personal goals, first.”

“I may not have it at the moment, Mr. Vargas, but my record stands for itself; I certainly qualify for a civilian master’s license by the virtue of my naval experience and skill,” Kevon counters, his voice gaining a slight crispness to it. “I’m a more–than–qualified bridge officer, recruiter and administrator — you’re more than welcome to view my personnel record again, if you like.

“So, a captain of a merchant vessel must know everything about profit and loss, as well as his bridge duties? Should he be a fully qualified engineer, and also the cargo master and sole negotiator? Or, like any good leader, should he trust in the skill and knowledge of the specialists of his crew, using the information he gets from them to make the decision that is in the best interest of the ship and crew?” the lieutenant commander continues. “If you insist on the former, you’ll be searching for a captain for the rest of your life.

“I can’t be sure I’d _want_ to remain with a crew that intentionally places itself against the Empire,” Kevon says. “If we unintentionally end up on the pointy end of an Imperial spear, then I hope my status as a current naval officer will be a benefit to our crew. I shouldn’t be forced to choose between loyalties.”

The young officer pauses briefly before continuing. “So, you think my actions were more egregious than, say, an open challenge of honor, in a fight that you knew you couldn’t win, and eventually placing us in the situation we now find ourselves in? For what, the _chance_ that you _might _ have wounded Jarvis enough to make it easier for Mr. McConnell to defeat him?

“And for your information, Mister Vargas, you may ‘think’ you were ‘reminding me of my duty,’ ” Kevon challenges, “but I had already weighed several options by the time you spoke. I am the better pilot, and I knew that our best chance of getting the _Donovan_ off the collision course was with me there.

“And if you think I was off ‘chasing glory,’ then you know nothing of me, Mister Vargas.”

-----​
Swann listens to the other discussion and suggestions for quite some time, biting back several comments and retorts. But as Vargas and Kevon get into an ethics argument, he can restrain himself no longer. He suddenly rises to his feet and says in a loud, firm voice. “OK, that’s enough from both of you. You can compare halo sizes later. Right now we have to decide what to do about this problem that puts all of us in very real danger of losing our lives, or being in prison for a very long time.

“Some of us have a problem with just killing our prisoner and saying nothing. Others of us have a problem with just going to the authorities and turning everything over to them, which will do nothing to solve our problem with Jarvis. So we’re going to have to come to a compromise we can all live with. I see two choices that might fit that bill.”

Vasilii nods.

“First option: We say nothing to the authorities on Liar’s Oath. We make Thulon a popsicle so he can’t talk. We refuel and get to Shanape. We make our delivery, along with a bonus of Thulon, his two dead friends, and the information about their pack. And let Jarvis and his pack deal with it. That also will put Jarvis in our debt, which might be useful in the future, if just to get some of the pirates in the cluster to leave us alone.

“Second option: We drug Thulon so he won’t wake up for quite a while, just like we did with the surviving pirates from the _Oser_. We tell the authorities a modified version of the truth — we woke up, they were trying to take over the ship. We don’t say anything about any specific cargo they were after. If the authorities search the cargo hold and find the open seals, we claim ignorance. We even suggest, as Ian said, that the pirates were the ones who broke the seals in search of something. If the authorities search the boxes, we claim ignorance about the contents. We were just contracted to deliver it, the Port Authority representative at Kerin’s Tyr assured us everything was legal, yadda, yadda, yadda.

“If Thulon wakes up before we can refuel and get out of port, and he opens his yap, it’s his word against ours. He’s a pirate. We’re just honest, hard-working merchants. We’re the good guys. Hell, we’re frellin’ heroes of the Imperium. And we’ve got Capt. Dudley Frellin’ Doright of the Good Ship Lollipop,” Swann says while gesturing at Kevon, sarcasm seeping into his voice, “as our poster boy. We have the Marquis back on Sentry as a character witness. We have a good shot at getting out of this, but only if we stick together and don’t turn on one another.

“There’s another old Terran saying: ‘In for a penny, in for a pound.’ We’ve all had to do some things since coming aboard this ship that we might not be proud of. Some of it was for profit, some of it was for the ‘greater good.’ Well this isn’t for profit, and it isn’t for the greater good. It’s for us. We may have to do some things that might sully our personal sense of honor or tarnish our halos, but I feel we are obligated to do it — for ourselves, and for each other. We’ve come this far. It’s a little late to be pointing fingers and pulling out now.

“Of course, all of this will be moot if Thulon’s friends are waiting for us in force when we come out of jump space. So let’s decide our course of action, then start getting ready.”

“Swann, well put,” Ian says. “And yes, we need to stick together and not let any infighting and disagreements get in the way of ship and crew safety. I would be agreeable to either of the two courses of action you have outlined. I think we need to try and deliver our cargo as contracted.”

Vasilii says, “I could accept either of those. Personally, I’d prefer a combination. We drug Thulon and put him in the smuggling bay rather than a low berth, since the low berths are (a) currently full and (b) available for inspection. Then we offload him later. And it’s about time those smuggling bays did something for us, instead of causing us trouble. Then we report the pirate attack at Liar’s Oath, and show them two bodies, and make sure nothing — like a suspicious extra vacc suit — points to a third hijacker.

“And, as you say, we get ready for a hot welcome when we come out of jump.”

Aidan looks up from his computer (where he’s working on the necessary legal briefs in case the ship and crew runs into the Imperials). “Swann, I like your first option very much. Favors are much to be valued out here on the frontier. Yes, the government is around, but tenuously — we operate largely on our own recognizance. And also as such, I’d dislike not meeting the obligations to Jarvis. Losing his favor could be equally dangerous.

“So let's come out of jump looking for trouble. It seems to follow us. If we run into the Imperials, we’ll deal with that, they’re not likely to be firing at us anyway. And I’ll work on tying them up into legal knots.

“Speaking of legal knots. I’d like to offer my services to addend the ship’s charter with the appropriate position for the Captain, or Master, or whatever the position is to be. It should be decided, but let’s do it after we survive this.”

“Vasilii, I like your combination plan,” Ian says. “Let’s do it. Admit to only two hijackers, hide the live one in the fuel processor area. They are responsible for the broken cargo seals. Everyone agreed? Let’s do it.”

“That plan works for me,” Swann says. “I suggest Vasilii and I be the ones who talk to the authorities, at least at first. I’m guessing we’ve probably had the most experience in these sorts of situations.

“Ian, as head of security, you should probably be there as well.”

“For what it’s worth, this employee agrees that we should just conduct our business and allow the Vargr to deal with the Vargr,” Kevon answers, the edge still prominent in his voice. “I’d rather we just turn those fur balls and the illegal cargo over to the authorities, but we need to get ourselves extricated from Vargr affairs, and quickly.”

The lieutenant commander gets up and hobbles toward the door. “Man, you people don’t make things easy.”

-----​
The subject of the attempted hijackers’ weapons comes up. Swann suggests they be placed in the ship’s locker for use by whoever needs one of the snub SMGs.

“Mr. Hellinic, I really want to keep one of the weapons in my cabin or about my person,” Vasilii says. “I’ll put it in the locker or hand it to one of the military types whenever there’s an official inspection, at least until I can get a proper license.

“Hopefully Mr. Silver can help me with that. And I’ll buy another one, with one of those dot pointer things and some exploding ammunition, when it’s all regularized. Or perhaps somebody with a Class 3 permit can buy it for me.”

He looks pained, then continues. “I wish I hadn’t thrown those HEAP magazines away now.

“But with hijackers popping out of cargo crates in jump space in the middle of the night, I don’t think the locker is good enough any more. I mean, how do we know that there aren’t more of them in the cargo bay, tunneling their way through the cargo to get at us?”

His eyes look a little wild, and his blood is clearly up.


----------



## Pyske

Ah love this shtory hour.

The game is still going strong, I hope?


----------



## Shadowdancer

Yes, still going strong. I took over as Ref last month to give Ron a much-deserved break and allow him to bring back Darishun as a PC. I have big shoes to fill.


----------



## River Tam

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> *Chapter XXXII​*
> *Date: 225-993
> Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Aleif and Liar's Oath*




Wow. This chapter is just . . . wow.

I wish I played in a game that had such intense interaction between the PCs.


----------



## Broccli_Head

Im surprised no one pulled out a weapon...

I love this story for the PC interactions. Nice job all.


----------



## Shadowdancer

Glad people are enjoying the story hour. And we passed 20,000 views! Yah!

One of the things I've come to love about playing in an e-mail campaign is it allows you to better role-play your character in most situations. You have the time to come up with the perfect response, or at least near-perfect.

Sometimes when I play FtF, I'm at a loss as to what to say in some situations. Then later, usually after the session is over, I think, "What I should have said is ______ . Why didn't I think of that then?"

Although sometimes I do find that inspiration hits me as I'm typing a response, and I come up with something good on the fly. But it's still nice to have the option to think before responding.


----------



## Shadowdancer

*Chapter XXXIII*​
*Date: 225-993 to 229-993
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven, in jump space between Aleif and Liar's Oath*

During the course of a number of meetings over the remaining days in jump space, the crew hashes out a tentative plan for dealing with Thulon, the authorities, and their bay weapon cargo.

Thulon is kept sedated and moved to the port smuggling hold before scheduled jump emergence along with his damaged vacc suit.

The rest of the time in jump space is spent performing normal maintenance and activities. Aidan and Swann spend some time improving the computer system defenses against any sort of similar attacks.

Saro spends his time caring for Kevon and Vargas, who manage to restrict themselves to mostly bed rest. Both respond quite well to Saro’s good care. Kevon is back to his normal self (though a little sore and stiff) while Vargas is considerably recovered (though still wounded).

As the crew comes to the consensus to lie and obfuscate the true circumstances, Saro shakes his head and sighs heavily but reluctantly agrees to follow the plan. Later as he is disposing of the documents and research he did in order to prosecute the _Urroe_, since bringing charges now would bring unwanted scrutiny on the inevitable holes in the _Keaven_'s pack of lies, Saro thinks to himself, “One of these days, all our lies and half-truths are going to turn around and bite us on our collective karmic asses.”

-----​
Also while in jump space, the topic of who is in charge aboard the _Bray Keaven _ comes up again.

“Kevin, you are right in that we need a more central approach to our actions,” Vargas says. “No ship can have two captains, let alone what we have on this ship. I think that we should draw up articles outlining your function as captain and we all abide by them.

“However, we do need to iron out some legalities first. We need to get you your master’s papers since I am sure we will probably need them in the future. Ships that get into scrapes usually have some investigation and the captain's certificates are always looked at.

“The other thing that I personally want as a shareholder is your assurances that this ship and crew come as your first responsibility. As Jarvis pointed out, you cannot serve two packs — the same applies here. Either the Imperium comes first or the ship comes first. I do not suggest that we flaunt Imperial law but we have, and in all probability will bend the law in the future. If you maintain that you are the uniformed representative of the Imperium, you will be required to report those offenses.

“I guess it is time for you to make a choice as I had to make after the duel.”

“So, are you asking me to resign my commission? As long as I wear the uniform, I will still hold loyalties to the Empire,” Kevon replies. “To be honest, even that won’t stop it. Do you want me to swear a blood oath? Or what? I still don’t think loyalty to this ship and crew and loyalty to the Imperial Crown are mutually exclusive.

“What I can promise you, however, is that I will use my skills and loyalties in the best interest of the ship,” he adds. “I’ll get whatever licenses you all think are necessary to become the ship’s master, but please don’t ask me to choose in that way.”

“Kevin, I did not intend to offend but was voicing my concerns. However, those questions will always contain some element of offense. I do apologize for the of-fending questions but they did in my mind have to be asked. I cannot speak for the others but that promise is good enough for me. Anybody else have a question or concern?”

“I rather think you _can_ serve two packs, since plenty of people obviously do — a reserve fireman with a day job serves two packs,” Vasilii says. “To say otherwise is simplistic. It’s just difficult, and requires some sensitivity from each ‘pack.’ We have to show Commander Holland some consideration if we want to hang onto his excellent services.”

Vasilii proposes that the business create an employee position as master and commander of the _Bray Keaven_, and once that’s done to appoint Kevon to the job if he wants it. This formalizes the position half the crew has given him implicitly: he’s the “sailing master” and he’s in charge in an emergency. This means he doesn’t choose where they go — he’s in charge of administering the ship, getting them there, and keeping them alive along the way. In a shipboard emergency he gives orders, and the others are meant to button lip and follow them.

“Excellent idea Vasilii, I shall start drawing up the appropriate papers,” Aidan says. “All of you holding a share will need to sign as it will be an amendment to the corporate bylaws.

“Hmm, perhaps I should add something for ‘general counsel.’ ” Aidan grins. “Anyway, I’ll write that all up so it can be registered through the planetary net after we reach Liar’s Oath.”

If the others agree to the change, Vasilii will sign on the line.

Kevon agrees with the plan to name him as ship’s master/captain.

Saro is more than willing to sign the papers giving Kevon more authority aboard. He feels Kevon has done an outstanding job thus far, especially given the crew he has been dealt.

Martha agrees, so long as her shares from the Bray Keaven are not put at risk. She wants to give the document at least a cursory review to insure her profits and access to the ship are not impaired.

Swann also is OK with naming Kevon as master and commander.

-----​
Close to the scheduled jump emergence time, the crew suits up and heads to their battlestations. The remaining time until jump emergence seems to crawl with everyone quietly thinking about what may come.

-----​
At 1943 hours on the 229th day of the year 993, the _Bray Keaven_ emerges from jump space in the Liar’s Oath system.

Martha’s scan of the immediate area doesn’t reveal any ships nearby. “No bogies on the screen, Cap’n,” she reports over the comm.

Vasilii picks up a standard system beacon (essentially, “Welcome to Liar’s Oath”) but no other transmissions of note.

After 15 minutes or so, Kevon fixes the _Bray Keaven_’s position, which is quite close to the plotted coordinates considering the vagaries of jump space emergence. The _Bray Keaven_ is about 8 hours from Liar’s Oath, which orbits the small inner gas giant, Honora. The _Bray Keaven_ is about 390,000 km (or a little over 2½ hrs at 2G) from the coordinates found in the Vargrs’ damaged handcomp.

-----​
The trip inbound to Liar’s Oath is rather tense and a little long given the hour. However, the trip is relatively uneventful, particularly when compared to what the crew was expecting.

Martha picks up three ships on her scanners before the Bray Keaven arrives in the immediate area of Liar’s Oath.

The first is a good-sized bulk freighter outbound that is on the limits of the ship’s sensor range.

The second is a Suleiman class scout/courier, the _Darla’s Hope_, also outbound. The captain sends a friendly “hello” message while the two ships are within the limits of communication range.

The third is a far trader, the _Brannigan_, that Martha detects also on an inbound course when the _Bray Keaven_ is about an hour away from Liar’s Oath. Conferring with Kevon, Martha and Kevon determine that if the _Brannigan_ is coming in from a jump distance, she probably isn’t coming in from anywhere near the coordinates in the Vargrs’ computer.

Traffic close to Liar’s Oath is pretty light. _The Bray Keaven_ is directed to Landing Zone 5 at the small starport and informed that a customs inspection team will meet the ship upon landing. On the way towards the landing, the crew can see that four of the landing zones are occupied (two far traders, one free trader, and a 400 dTon ship, probably a subsidized merchant). Additionally, three large freighters (1,000 dTons, 2,000 dTons, and 2,000 dTons) are in orbit.

The landing zones are open aired hardened concrete pads surrounded by hardened concrete walls. A movable sealed gangway connects a passenger airlock to the main building.

-----​
At 0417 hours, after a long and tense journey insystem, the _Bray Keaven_ settles into Landing Zone 5 at the Liar’s Oath Starport. After the movable gangway connects, the _Bray Keaven_ is informed that the customs inspection team will need to make an inspection before any of the crew leaves the ship.

-----​
Vasilii puts his snub SMG in the ship’s locker.

“Well, if we’re going to tell then about the jump space hijack we should get them aboard and tell them face to face. After all, we wouldn’t want to broadcast something that gives the hijackers’ allies any clues.

“Of course, I expect they scampered when we didn’t go to their rendezvous coordi-nates. But we must appear eager, and all that.”

He stifles a yawn.

“Well, what do you know,” Aidan says. “All quiet on the front. Let’s get through here quietly, then deliver these toys and ‘bonuses’ we’re carrying.”

Kevon stands by and allows the “owners aboard” to manage the inspection.

Martha prepares to follow appropriate protocol in greeting the inspectors and provide documentation and walk-throughs as needed.

She informs the others that, following the inspection, she is considering finding a nice breakfast joint in the starport, and then return to the ship for some much needed rest.

“Um, Miss Smythe, do you think we should perhaps stick together if we’re going off the ship?” Vasilii says. “What with the trouble we’ve had, we wouldn’t want a kidnapping to add to the attempted hijacking.”

“I would prefer we all stay on the ship so we can lift off ASAP after refueling,” Ian says. “If someone insists on leaving the ship, then I insist that no one ventures out alone.”

As Vargas rubs his healing shoulder he says, “I am in total agreement with Ian on this subject, and also suggest that we do not take any more cargo from some Vargr in trouble until we clear this one.”

-----​
After the ship lands, Saro and Martha go to wake the one passenger, Seamus Hue, who was bound for Liar’s Oath. Seamus wakes up rather groggily, but comes out of his low berth without any other problems. He does comment that he had the weirdest dream about wolves.

At 0430, Vasilii receives a comm from the gangway indicating that the customs inspection team is ready to board.

The inspection team turns out to be a very sleepy–looking, bored–looking man in his 30s wearing gray fatigues and an equally near–comatose mid–40s woman in a faded and worn SPA uniform. The man introduces himself as Lieutenant Harns and the woman as SPA Inspector Ekabudushhi.

“(Yawn) Good morning. You folks came in awfully early. (Yawn) In case you’ve never been here before, Liar's Oath operates this starport for the SPA. So Nichelle is here as an official Imperial representative, but I’m your customs and immigration guy. Now, let’s see the crew roster, papers, and cargo manifest, please.”

Vasilii hands over the requested documents.

“Ah, one passenger to disembark and one dTon container of cloned human organs.”

At this point, Ian, Vasilii, and Swann explain about the attempted hijacking and the two dead hijackers (without mentioning the third).

Lt. Harns suddenly wakes up. “Hijackers! Damned pirates! Good thing that you happened to wake up at the right time, Engineer Smythe.”

Martha quietly nods and murmurs, “I seem to have a knack for that,” as she stifles back a yawn.

“I’m going to call my commanding officer. He’ll want to send an MP team onboard.”

-----​
Over the next couple of hours, a Liar’s Oath Army MP team comes onboard to inspect the “cloned organs” cargo container and the two Vargr bodies. They also interview the crew as a group. Lt. Harn’s commander, Major Polenshek comes onboard to receive the reports and see the evidence for himself. Evidently, Ian’s, Vasilii’s, and Swann’s stories seem to satisfy him, because he says, “Damn fine job that you did. Good trick with playing with the grav plates. Speaking for Liar’s Oath, we’re glad that you came through OK. I remember hearing some good things about the _Bray Keaven_ after what you did for Aleif, and I’m glad to hear those stories are true.

“Sorry that I’m going to have to impound the container, the pirates’ possessions, and the two SMGs they were carrying as evidence. I’d love to just let you have the stuff, but those are the regulations. I can offer you the services of a fire team or even a squad at a reduced rate if you’d like while you’re here. Or if you want to contract them for extended onboard service, we can do that, too.”

Ian’s eyebrows furrow a bit. The thought of added security does interest him, but how much can these people be trusted? “Major Polenshek, thank you for your generous offer. Truthfully, I wouldn’t mind a perimeter watch on the ship while we are here, but I will need to consult with the crew and will relay our decision ASAP.”

“In any case, welcome to Liar’s Oath,” the major says. “If you’re looking for breakfast, the Starport Cafeteria serves some pretty good fare. We’re a small, but expanding, port so we don’t have too much by the way of facilities, but it’s a good cafeteria. Get the omelet.”

“Have a good day sir,” Ian says.

A few minutes later, the Liar’s Oath Army personnel take the cargo container, the two bodies, the two SMGs — and their four clips each — off and leave the crew to eat breakfast and/or stumble to bed. Seamus Hue also finally manages to disembark at this time.

-----​
After their guests depart, Ian addresses the rest of the crew. “So, what do y’all think of the major’s offer? I don’t want his personnel inside the ship, but I would not mind if they were set up in a perimeter watch.”

“Agreed, but if we’re staying onboard the ship, it may bring some suspicion to have a perimeter watch for the 16 hours we’re going to be in port,” Martha says, yawning.

“Also,” Ian continues, “I don’t want to stay here any longer than absolutely necessary. Let’s get some fuel, sleep a bit, then get the hell outta here.”

Martha mutters, “Agreed, dammit. Let’s get some sleep.”

Swann watches the military and customs personnel depart with a bemused expression on his face. “It’s a shame we had to wake them up by telling them about the pirates,” he says in a low voice to the crewmembers gathered around.

He then rubs a hand across his face. “Sleep sounds good. Food sounds better, especially the omelet the Major mentioned. If we hire them to watch the ship, we could grab a bite while refueling and then take a nap. I agree we should get out of here ASAP.”

Martha nods enthusiastically, weary from the long trek in and the inspection afterwards.

“But first thing, let’s make Thulon a little more comfy by tucking him into our open low berth,” Swann suggests.

Martha mutters something, but is cut off by the other crewmembers.

Vargas says, “I think we should leave Thulon where he is until we clear this port.”

“Let’s get into jump first,” Vasilii agrees. “What if the authorities come aboard again? We wouldn’t want to have him appear magically in the freezer between two inspections. Can we make sure he’s tied up as well as sedated?”

Now dressed in a gray morning suit but looking a bit faded, Aidan says, “I’ll agree gentlemen. Ian, can you let the Major know we want a security detail? I’ll set up the alarms in the ship and the port anti-hijacking programs. Swann, if you’ll double-check me? Then, once the security’s here, anyone who wants breakfast, I’m buying! Then let’s get out of this system.”

Martha tiredly mumbles, “ . . . not green . . . ” as her eyelids become harder and harder to lift.

“I was going to sleep for a few hours then get breakfast at a normal time,” Vasilii says. “But if you lot are going now, and we’ve got a guard.

“But let’s get breakfast and sleep in some order, then fly out of here in say four to eight hours. And, if you think it's a good idea, commander, perhaps we could use a non-standard flight path and jump point on the way out?”

Martha’s head bobs up and down once — more from catching herself from falling than anything.

“I agree with Vasilii on using a non-standard jump point to exit the system,” Swann says. “As close to 180 degrees from where we came in. I’m sure that once the hijackers didn’t report in to their pirate buddies when we exited jump, they started looking for us and will be waiting for us. If we can leave in less than eight hours, that would be good since it took us about eight hours to get here from the jump entry point; it will probably take them the same amount of time. But let’s try for six if we can.”

“I am still sore and very tired,” Vargas says. “I hate to turn down free food, but I am going to stay aboard.”

Martha leans up against the bulkhead, getting comfortable.

“I also agree with the consensus of the crew that we haul mass out of this system as soon as possible.” Vargas adds. “Also, I do not think we should do any more ‘favors’ until this cargo is delivered. We have had more then enough on this trip anyway.”

Martha mumbles “mmm, hmm,” as her eyes close and her chin begins to settle on her chest.

-----​
Since it appears most agree to hire the extra security, Ian places a call to the major’s office requesting a small contingent to be placed around the outside of the ship, including a couple at the starport entrance to the ship, for the time the _Bray Keaven_ is in the starport.

Martha’s breathing begins to deepen. She looks more and more relaxed, as her features soften.

Vasilii orders a tank of refined fuel for the ship.

Once the security forces are in place, some of the crew prepares to depart for breakfast while the others remain on board.

Swann double checks Aidan’s computer work for the security system, then joins him and Vasilii for breakfast.

Aidan informs the others he plans to file the paperwork making Kevon the ship’s captain while at breakfast.

Vargas loads his pistol, planning to maintain some semblance of a security watch onboard while others go for breakfast.

“I have been wondering about Thulon’s statement about only being a gunner,” Vargas says. “Why would a prize crew include a gunner unless they were planning to fly this ship to some remote location and possibly expecting some kind of a fight. When we are filing the papers for creating the position of captain, we might run a computer check on the Oeskhoes Pack and their pack leader Dzuekskini. Also, see what can be found out about the _Urroe_. I just keep getting an uneasy feeling about that statement. This could be done from the ship, but I do not think we should tip our hand at all. Any communications from this ship can and in all probability are monitored and I do not want that kind of check linked to this ship or crew. You may think that I am being paranoid; however, I just keep having this bad feeling.”

“Will do, Vargas,” Aidan says. “Swann, mayhap you can start the search while I finish the legal papers, then I’ll dive in and help. And remember, we do have someone out to get us, so paranoia is quite healthy I should say.”

“OK, I’ll see what I can see,” Swann says.

-----​
During the morning breakfast excursion, Saro plans to stay aboard the _Keaven_, anxiously awaiting the others’ return so that they can all jump on out of here as soon as possible. He wears his vacc suit — with the helmet nearby — and carries his snub pistol and medkit with him.

Before the breakfasting crewmembers leave he suggests that a pass code be set up so when they return, they can signal whether or not that are under duress. He suggest that when the crew returns, when they comm the ship to request access they use the following phrases:

If circumstances are fine and there is no immediate trouble, say “Please let us on board Saro.”

If something is up or there is heightened suspicion, say “Please let us on board Doc.”

If the crew is under duress, with guns at their backs, etc, say “Please let us on board Dr. Saro.”

“Good thinking, Doctor,” Vargas says.

-----​
“Hey guys, bring Vargas and myself a couple of omelets when you come back if you don’t mind?” Ian stays on board with Vargas. He heads to check on the sedated hijacker.

Kevon also asks for an extra plate for himself.

Martha asks, “Can one of y’all bring me back an omelet? Preferably something not green, please.” She smiles tiredly. “I’m thinking I should get some sleep.”

“Five takeout plates coming right up,” Swann says.

-----​
When the group breaks up, Martha awakens long enough to stumble back into the ship, mutter something along the lines of “St. Elvis has left the building” and lock herself in her room for a much-needed sleep.

Saro remains at the comms until the party returns. While they are gone he downloads any mail that may be waiting for him (personal, medical journals, personalized newsfeeds, etc) and sends out the message he wrote to Gina, the waitress at Urlainn Depot.


----------



## Truestar

*Yoiks!!!!*

Well, 

The restoration loks great dispite the loss of content.
On the whole I think Pooka did a damn good job and can't wait til the content and peoples returns!!!!

Marc


----------



## Hawkshere

/bump


----------



## Mishihari Lord

Hey Shadowdancer, are you planning on continuing this story hour?  Losing content in the board crash is a bummer, but I'd hate to see this story go away.  I'm a big Traveller fan and I've really been enjoying it.


----------



## Mishihari Lord

I'm not planning on pulling a Horatio, but I would really love to see this story hour continued.  Anyone who agees with me please chime in and let Shadowdancer know how much we would like to see the story continue.


----------



## Pyske

I'm still here... and hoping that SD is just swamped right now.


----------



## Le Loup

I'd love o see the Tale continue as well...

Shadowdancer - do you have the missing chapters?


----------



## Shadowdancer

Sorry to keep you guys in the dark for so long. I've been really busy. Normally, summer is a slow time for me at work, etc., but not this year.

I have some of the lost chapters to the story hour, but not all of them.   There is a gap of 3-5 chapters, but among the ones I do have are the last two. So I may just do a summary post to fill in the gap.

I'm glad to see the story hour has been missed, and you guys are eager for more Tales of the Bray Keaven. Just think of it as your favorite television show that's on its summer break -- a new season, with new episodes, will be coming soon.


----------



## vutpakdi

*Replacements for Martha and Vasilii*

Sorry, no, this isn't Shadowdancer putting up the next chapter...     

In the "real" PBEM game, both the players of Martha and Vasilii have had to drop out of the game due to real life commitments.  The players have done a great job of bringling life to Martha and Vasilii, but now we need replacement players.  

Are there any regular readers of this story hour who might be interested in taking on the role of Martha or Vasilii?  If you are interested, please email me, Ron, at  "vutpakdi at mac.com".

Thanks,
Ron (head Referee for Tales of the Bray Keaven)


----------



## Truestar

*Chapter XXXIV*​Date: 241-993,  1237 to 1315 hrs
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven and in the port cafateria and aboard ship, Liar's Oath Starport (aka Covenant Downport)

After the Major and his teams leave, Vasilii immediately places a refueling order. The sergeant who takes the call cheerfully replies that they'd be happy to refuel the ship and that he can have a crew over to the Bray Keaven in 30 minutes. Refueling should take about 30 minutes.  After a brief discussion, Ian places a call to the Major's office to hire a perimeter security team. The lieutenant who takes the call replies, "Of course, sir. I will have a squad dispatched within 15 minutes. Major Polenshek informed me that you should get a discount, which will bring the fee to Cr800."  About 20 minutes later, Ian receives a comm from Major Polenshek's adjunct who informs him that the squad is on its way and that the squad leader is Sergeant Danforth.

A few minutes after that call, Ian receives a comm from Sergeant Danforth who indicates she is at the gangway hatch. Ian goes to meet her with Swann and finds the Liar's Oath Army squad standing at attention. The squad of 9 are clad in combat environment suits and armed with assault rifles (with a grenade launcher). After some discussion, Sergeant Danforth dispatches six of the troopers to stand perimeter guard in the open air berth while leaving two troopers to stand guard at the gangway hatch (the sergeant evidently plans on floating). Satisfied, Ian and Swann return inside.  Though Martha was the first to suggest going to get breakfast, The interviews took hours, and she had already pulled a shift before they landed...  So she heads to her cabin to collapse into her bed while Aidan, Swann, and Vasilii head out for breakfast at the Starport Cafeteria that Major Polenshek suggested.

Their first view of the cafeteria isn't very promising: looks like all of the army chow cafeterias they've ever seen in holovids, but the smells are certainly encouraging. The cafeteria is mostly filled with soldiers, but there are a few tables occupied by civilian spacers and one occupied by SPA personnel.  As the omelets is cooking, Swann notes they are using Regular yellow looking eggs (though it's not clear if they were chicken eggs or not).  He asks that the cook hold off on the parsley garnish and some green seasonings that the others got, thinking about Martha's request.  
Amazingly, the omelets *are* very good. The rest of the fair is pretty good, but the omelet cook could easily get a job at some of the better hotels on Sentry. While eating, Swann talks with Vasilii about the possibility of jumping from a point very far away from the rendevous coordinates taken from Thulon. Vasilii agrees, "Yes, if we can pick a jump point that they can't reach at 3g from
there, without getting shadowed by the moon or the gas giant..."  Placing their five take out orders and , Aidan pays Cr40 for the meals and then, Happily stuffed, Aidan, Swann, and Vasilii head back to the ship.

On the way back, Swann stops and looks at Honest Ab's ship briefly, longingly, then sighs and continues on to the Bray Keaven.  Vasilii stops too, and gives Swann a significant look. "Mr Hellinic, I've heard of Honest Ab. He's highly reputable and I gather he'll go out of his way to make a sale. Why don't we comm him and ask for a quote for a few weapons, cash on delivery to the ship in the next two hours, permits to be shown on delivery? If we take the first figure he quotes
he might just manage it... He may even have an ACR. And if anyone with a class 3 permit took it into their head to buy a nice SMG with a HUD link and dot pointer, well, I expect I might buy it off them when they got bored with it."

Once back on board, Vasilii comms Honest Ab's and get the message, "Hello, this is Ab. I'm afraid that I can't take your call right now.  We are currently busy filling an order with the Liar's Oath Army, but we will be open for general business to properly licensed individuals and groups at 1700. Please call then or come by and look at our latest inventory!"</br>

Hearing this, he sighs "Oh well, let's get out of here."

Swann reeplies, "Yeah, we might run into Honest Ab another time, in another system. I just hope we don't run into that Trader Jim character. I've heard some stories."

Meanwhile, back on the Bray Keaven, Vargas monitors the surrounding area from the bridge and turns to Kevon and simply states, "Captain, there is no sense in both of us being exhausted on this bridge. I have been on bedrest forever and am somewhat awake now, Why dont you get some sleep so at least one of us will be reasonably awake for the travel to the jump point?"
Caught in a middle of a yawn as Emile speaks, Kevon snorts a slight chuckle. “I was about to say the same thing,” he admits. “I’ll see you in a couple hours, then. Wake me when they bring breakfast.”

Time passes pretty sleepily for the rest of the crew except for Martha who is out completely.  The army refueling crew arrives on time, and at least a couple of the perimeter watch squad seem to know the refueling crew. Refueling is completed on schedule.  On the bridge, Kevon and Vargas note that the free trader and one of the far traders lift off, and a scout courier and a subsidized merchant land. The subsidized merchant is an interesting looking ship painted in a garish green and purple color scheme with a blinking set of letters projected on the hull which read "Honest Ab's Intersteller Mercantile Emporium."  Shortly after the garish subsidized merchant lands, the Bray Keaven a message with the title"[ADV]: Visit Honest Ab's Intersteller Mercantile Emporium!" The body of the message is a text, graphic, and video message from "Honest Ab" a sydite merchant who apologizes for the advertisement, but invites all interested spacers to visit his ship after 1700 when his ship will be open to the general public."  Aidan thinks back lovingly to his collection of tacky garden gnomes collected from all over the galaxy and wonders whether Honest Ab has any.  He then banishes the thought from his mind and gets back to business.

Saro doesn't find any mail for him in the system (more likely to be at Sentry), but he does send off the message to Gina. While perusing the news articles, he does see one short article that catches his eye. About 50 days ago (192-993), an out of control scout/courier smashed into the Federin Airport on Mamdinga. The impact and explosion destroyed what doubles as Mamdinga's starport along with most of the city of Federin.  A little while later, Swann, Aidan, and Vasilii return with bags of delicious smelling containers. They give Saro the proper passcode, come aboard, and the rest of the crew eats.

Vargas wakes Kevon when the food arrives and signs after the others do.  While the others are eating, Aidan quickly draws up papers indicating that Kevon is the captain of the ship and he is general counsel. Swann looks over the papers carefully, and signs them not spotting anything peculiar other than the clause affirming that the crew and ship will uphold the Intersteller Rules of War which ban Lawyer Insertion Torpedoes along with any impromptu weapons of that sort.  Ian will take a long look at the captian document, taking his sweet time before finally signing off on it.  Vasilii signs off on the new post, once he is happy with the details, after talking to Kevon to make sure he *wants* the job assuming it's created.  To Vasilii's question, Kevon replies, “Yes, I’ll take the job, but only if you allow me to stop a deal that I feel could unnecessarily put the ship and crew at risk,” Kevon says. “I certainly won’t attempt to pretend I’m a merchant – a recruiter maybe, but not a merchant – but I want the authority to protect us from some of these last fewmore…difficult…cargoes. Deal?”.
Vasilii sighs. He wonders if Kevon is saying "yes" to a different question from the one he's asking.
"Let's be clear. In the matter, say, of whether I head for the bridge or the engine room when an alarm goes off in jump, that was an emergency situation. This role would have the authority to say 'Communications Officer to the bridge' or similar, and I'd just do it. Or if you tell Mr Swann to stay aboard and man the guns during a boarding, he stays, period."
"In the matter of whether we'd accepted this cargo for Jarvis, or cast Mr Vargas adrift, or bought that sculpture, it confers no authority. You'd be the senior professional advising the owners, and we'd be mad not to take you very seriously, but you'd no more countermand the board's decision that you'd countermand an Admiral who told you to escort the left side of a convoy rather than the right. We're creating a role of Master and Commander of the ship, not Admiral of the Fleet."

Also during breakfast Swann brings up the subject of jumping from point well away from the rendevous coordinates with Kevon and Vargas.  Kevon replies,“I can plot a round-about course that may take an extra hour or so, but should put us far from the standard jump point. It shouldn’t affect our jump trajectory."  For her part, when she awakens, Martha reviews them briefly before signing, comfortable in Kevon's leadership during crisis.   After everyone signs the papers, Aidan files them with the SPA legal system, which will disseminate the electronic version of the papers throughout SPA ports.</br>
When he senses an appropriate point in the conversation, Saro tells the others about the out of control scout/courier incident at Mamdinga.  Saro wholeheartedly agrees that skedaddling as soon as possible is the best course of action. The sooner they discharge their obligation to Jarvis, the sooner they can be dragged into another life-threatening situation...
He recommends at least one thorough sweep of the ship before leaving port, just to root out any pesky hitchhikers that may have spontaneously generated in the many little hidey-holes in the ship.

Swann tries to do some research, checking the registry of any ships currently in port, checkingcon the Urroe, the Oeskhoes Pack, and Dzuekskini, but he doesn't find much, partly due to the fact that the Liar's Oath port is only a class C starport maintained mostly by the TL-8 Liar's Oath military.  The other ships in port are Honest Ab's Mercantile Emporium(400 dTon subsidized merchant-modified registered out of Sentry), Alakinak (100 dTon scout/courier registered out of Kerin's Tyr), Mah's Folly(200 dTon far trader registered out of Sashi) and Nereilia(400 dTon merchant-probably a modified subsidized merchant registered out of Weston).  None are registered to any names anyone has heard of except for Honest Ab's.  The Urroe is listed as a Princess Kyuseita class Far Trader (200 dTons, same as the Bray Keaven) registered out of Weston to Oeskhoes Mercantile ILC. The ship is fifteen years old.  Oeskhoes Mercantile ILC has two other ships registered to it. One is a Hullen class scout/courier, and the other is a Tomakii class 300 dTon merchant (no information available on the Tomakii class).

After breakfast, the crew takes a four hour nap, except for Martha and Kevon.  She wakes from her sleep and dives into her work, preforming routine maintenance best handled in port, also preparing for the upcoming lift and jump. He wakes and joins Vargas on the bridge.  The rest of the crew awaken entirely too early at 1230. and still short on sleep.

Swann takes a cool shower to wake up, then gets dressed and helps with any pre-flight tasks as needed. In preparation for take-off, he gets into his vacc suit, then puts on his flak jacket. He takes up station in the starboard turret with his normal shipboard loadout, including his snub pistol and two spare clips, auto pistol with two spare clips, and gauss rifle with three spare clips.

In the lounge, Aiden says in general, "Lady, Gentlemen, let us go.  Now.  If not sooner.  If you'll pardon me, I'm going to surround my person with weaponry and a suit and take up station in the Port Turret.  Thank you."

Ian replies,"You bet!! Lets get outta here!", while loading up his normal loadout for pre/post jump.

Following his nap, Vargas somewhat awake places Rustii in his cube, suits up carefully loads and holsters his pistols, and takes his position on the bridge in preparation for launch. He then asks Kevin for any orders.

For the trip out to the jump-point, Saro will remain vac-suited, and carrying his pistol and med field kit.

Finally, Vasilii settles the ship's accounts and informs traffic control that the ship would like to depart within the next hour. Traffic Control sounds a little surprised at the short visit, but informs Vasilii that the Bray Keaven is welcome to depart at 1315.  The crew share  a quick lunch while they examine and get the final signatures for the captain and general counsel papers, the crew preps for liftoff. 

Ian informs Sergeant Danforth that the Bray Keaven will be leaving at 1315. The sergeant sounds a little perplexed at the short visit, "Leaving so soon sir? You've contracted for twelve hours. I doubt that you'll get a refund for the prorated amount."

Just before departure, Major Polenshek comms, "I'm sorry that you are departing so soon. I hope that we are not the cause of your early departure, and I hope that you'll come back soon."

With the crew suited up, armed, and waiting at their combat stations, the Bray Keaven lifts off on schedule at 1315.


----------



## Truestar

Just so folks know....
I took it on myself to help out, especially with the sections that were here and were lost.
SD is currently very busy being the game master while Ron gets to relax a bit.

Marc


----------



## Mishihari Lord

Truestar said:
			
		

> Just so folks know....
> I took it on myself to help out, especially with the sections that were here and were lost.
> SD is currently very busy being the game master while Ron gets to relax a bit.
> 
> Marc




Yay!  Somebodys posting!  You'll probably want to change the date on the thread title so people know there's new content.


----------



## Truestar

*Chapter XXXV*​
Date: 241-993, 1315 to 1748 hrs
Location: Aboard the Bray Keaven outbound to 100 diameters, Liar's Oath


Just before departure, Major Polenshek comms the ship and Ian responds, "No, Sir. We just are on a tight schedule and the hijacking attempt has made the crew a bit jumpy. Thank you for your assistance. Have a good day."

With the crew suited up, armed, and waiting at their combat stations, the Bray Keaven lifts off on schedule at 1315.

The Bray Keaven continues accelerating away from Honora and Liar's Oath

Kevon plots a course that takes the Bray Keaven on almost a completely opposite course to the Urroe rendezvous coordinates as well as places the ship on course towards an atypical jump point since the course to the safe jump distance requires some navigation around a couple other moons and a small asteroid field on this vector.

Vasilii will do his usual job -- monitoring in case something important happens for Martha to look at.

For the first hour of the journey out, the trip is unremarkable.  Martha, scanning for other ships, only spots what looks like normal traffic near Honora (the gas giant that Liar's Oath orbits).

An hour and a half out, Martha catches a ghost of a return about 120 kkm to their rear. The echo is of a 100 dTon ship, probably a scout/courier. The scout/courier seems to be following the same
course, but it could also be headed to the small asteroid field that the Bray Keaven passed about 45 minutes ago.

Martha alerts the bridge, and continues to watch for the scout/courier. "Did anyone get any details on the ships back at port? Maybe this is one of those..."

For the next 45 minutes, Martha is a little nervous and continues trying to track the scout/courier. She loses the return about the time that the scout/courier enters the vicinity of the asteroid field.  For the next 30 minutes, Martha can no longer pick up the scout/courier.

Adjusting her sensors to adjust a little differently for the background radiation given off by Honora, Martha is able to pick up the scout/courier again. The scout/courier has passed the asteroid
field and is still on a tracking course 45 minutes behind the Bray Keaven.  Martha is not able to pick up any other ships at this time.

"She's still on our trail, tracking us..." Martha reports, continuing her work.

Kevon points out over the ship's comms that If the Bray Keaven continues with its present flight plan, the Bray Keaven is due to flip over and start decelerating for a 0 real-space velocity jump at the 100 planetary diameter (Honora's diameter) mark in an hour. If the Bray Keaven does flip over and starts decelerating, the scout/courier can catch up by changing when it starts decelerating or accelerating. Kevon has plotted a jump course to Shanape assuming a 0 real space velocity jump from the 100 planetary diameter mark on this course. Any changes will require a new astrogation jump course.

Swann says, "Of course I defer to the Master and Commander's expertise in this matter, but I say we jump at full velocity. We've got time to re-do the jump calculation if we do it now. And I suggest it be a group effort, so no mistakes are made. We're all probably a little foggy from lack of sleep."

“I was thinking the same thing,” Kevon replies, already starting some basic calculations in his head. “I can certainly use a couple extra eyes to check my math. Mr. Vargas, keep us on course at 2G.”

Saro silently backs whichever plan Kevon deems the best and safest course of action to avoid conflict.

Vargas responds, "Roger Captain, maintaining course at 2G.".  He now focuses his entire attention to piloting the ship.

After a beat, Kevon remembers that Shanape is a much smaller world than Honora (a small gas giant) and has a Naval Base. Jumping after having accelerated for a straight 6 or so (assuming continuing to accelerate...too early to do the math) hours is possible.  But it would be advisable to at least jump in an equivalent distance from Shanape (> 100 planetary diameters of Shanape so that the ship has "room" to decelerate for 6 straight hours).
The Naval Base may also be a little wary of a ship jumping in at a high velocity on a course straight for Shanape.
Kevon makes a note to prepare a communiqué to the Navy Base for broadcast immediately upon entry into the system, with military protocols, explaining the situation of their unorthodox jump. He’ll adjust his plot to compensate for the smaller diameter of Shanape, then have the other astrogators on the crew check his numbers…not that he needs it, but he will admit to being tired.

Kevon plots a new jump solution assuming that the Bray Keaven continues accelerating until 4,000 kkm from Honora (100 diameter distance). The ship should reach that distance after 5.6 hrs acceleration from Honora (as opposed to 8 hrs if the far trader does the turnover at 4 hrs). Kevon's solution should place jump emergence at 4,000 kkm from Shanape and as far away as possible from the naval stations that he remembers in Shanape.

Martha will review Kevon's numbers for the plot, although her Astrogation skills are only basic.  Her check of Kevon's jump solution makes her feel that the jump plot probably is okay, but she isn't so sure.

Martha loses the tailing scout/courier among the background radiation for about an hour. At what would be the flip over point (about 2,000 kkm from Honora), Martha manages to pick up the scout/courier again (still about 120 kkm away) along with a very faint echo of a 200 dTon ship about 30 kkm behind the scout/courier. The echo is too faint to ascertain anything other than the second ship is 200 dTons and accelerating at 2Gs.

About the same time, Vasilii, monitoring comms, receives a faint, rather streaked comm from the scout/courier. A Vargr dressed in bright purples and blues snarls from the screen:
      "Bray Keaven, Bray Keaven. This is the Alakinak. Cease acceleration immediately 
       and prepare to hand over your cargo or we will detonate the bomb attached to your 
       hull. Your helpful refueling crew attached a bomb to your hull while they were refueling 
       your ship. Aren't mercenaries great? Pay them enough, and they'll fight for anyone."
      "The bomb has visual detectors. Try an EVA to find and disarm the bomb, and it'll blow
      your precious rust bucket."
      "Don't be stupid, Bray Keaven. We just want the bay weapon. You don't have to die for
      it."
The Vargr looks like he is waiting for a response.

Vargas perks up immediately as he hears the broadcast, "If that bomb has some on-board sensors, it probably is designed to pick up a humanoid shape and infrared emissions. Maybe we can fool the sensors by disgusing the suits so they no longer resemble a humanoid shape. The thermal emissions are probably going to be masked by the heat of the hull or negated by the cold of space. Just a thought if anybody is going to go for a little stroll."
Vargas then turns to Kevin, "Captain. I think we should jump as soon as possible with a reasonable chance of success. Maybe, we can shake these jerks by an earlier jump. However, that decision is yours.  Your orders, captain."
Vargas then returns to his pilots station and prepares for the transition to jump space.

Without transmitting (sound or vision), Vasilii says "And blowing the ship up will be a great way for you to get it intact, I don't think."

He then says, Captain, perhaps you could warn them to veer off or we'll activate the set of Autonomous Kinetic Kill missiles we've laid doggo along their path." while checking for  transponder bleeps off the two pursuing ships?

Vasilii also considers  sending a comm signal to the authorities so that they'd hear it, but does not know if they are too far out now?  He finally decides they could try to send a signal, but the range is probably too great.

Martha does a quick visual scan with externally mounted cameras, looking for anything attached to the hull. Swann and Aidan rotate their turrets looking for anything attached to the hull. Kevon activates the pop up lasers and uses their vidcams to look for anything. No one sees anything, but there are a number of places where something could be attached to the hull and not be seen (for example, most of the "roof" of the ship).

Swann doesn't recall seeing anything attached to the ship in his walk around inspection of the ship before lift off. Swann's inspection covered the belly, and lower front, rear, and sides of the ship.

Ian tries to determine if the speaker is bluffing but the vibe he is getting suggests the vargr is not.   Still, he is not sure.

Flipping on his shipwide comm, "Martha, any chance you can set up a very strong interference beam pointed in the direction of the ship? One strong enough to disable a radio command to the supposed bomb? If needed, I will go out and inspect the hull... anybody feel like taking a stroll? Swann? Since I have minimal demolition expertise, what is your opinion on the situation?" Ian will prep himself for the excursion. Gathering up tether lines, tools, light sources, etc.

Ian also sarcastically considers if there is any chance he can use binoculars and/or low light goggles with a vacc suit and realizes it would not likely be something he could do.
He then wonders where the location of the fuel filler valves is?  Behind the license plate?
As he considers this, he remembers the fuel filler valves are on the underside of the ship. There are two valves, one on each side, both about 2 meters from the stern of the ship and a meter and a half in from the inside edge of the maneuver drive exhaust.

Wondering if he could wear his Combat Enviro Suit (which has Chameleon) over his Vacc suit, Ian says, "Swann, what do you think about using a Chameleon suit to fool the bomb's eyes? Think that could work? Do we still have a vacc suit from the hijackers?".  If they do, and Swann thinks it is a decent idea, Ian will get the suit and start repairing one of the hyjacker's suits.

Ian will contact the Doc, "Dr. Saro, do you have anything in your supplies that would help shake off this grogginess from lack of sleep? I need to be sharp when I go out there."

Aidan chimes in saying,"I'm up for the walk, although I know nothing of demolitions.  On the other hand, my spacesuit has active camoflage.  Hmm, as for the interference, it seems the signal is pretty bad as it is.  Can we send out just a broad spectrum heavy radio signal in there direction.  It might be enough for disruption." 

Over the ship's comm, Swann says, "I personally think they're bluffing, but do we want to take the chance they aren't?  What about it, Martha -- do you think you could jam the detonation signal?"

Swann also starts considering if they have any equipment on board that could be used to 'blind' or 'fool' the alleged bomb's alleged visual detectors (laser beam, infrared or ultraviolet light sources, a big picture of a star field to hide behind, etc.)

When Martha hears about the possible presence of a bomb, she quickly begins to redirect her sensor sweep, looking for power sources along the hull of a very minute quantity, enough to identify the battery powering a radio or detonator for a bomb. She'll also use densitometer readings to locate any attached masses to the outside of the ship. Between the two, and possibly neutrino emissions if the bomb is fusion-based, she feels confident that the Bray Keaven should be able to detect it, should the bomb be there. This is, of course, assuming no interference from interstellar phenomena.  She'll also whisper a prayer to St. Elvis that it's not a jump bomb, which would activate when the jump grid is charged for the transition to Jumpspace, tumbling the ship into a misjump.

'But that's not likely to happen,' she tries to put herself at ease, 'because they don't want to lose their prize.' 

Kevon mulls over the situation for a moment, then makes a decision. “We’re jumping in 20 minutes. Everybody prepare for the transition to jump space,” he says over ship’s comms, turning to his navigation console. “Vargas, keep us steady while I make the calculation. Martha, throw some radio static in their direction and stand by.”
Switching the intraship comms off, the lieutenant commander adds, “And may God help us all…”

"Understand, captain steady as she goes.", Vargas now devotes his entire attention to the pilot's console.

"Roger captain.", Vasilii smiles quietly.

Martha replies quickly, "I was checking first to see if there actually is a bomb, Cap'n, but I will belay that and start the jamming sequences.  By St Elvis, that damn wolf has holes the size of Ship's Boats in his personal security, if every dog and their pack knows about this cargo," Martha mutters to herself as her hands fly across the console. Inadvertently, she starts humming the hymnal "You Ain't Nothing But A Hounddog" as she works...

Martha's initial sensor sweep doesn't reveal any evidence of a bomb, but the sweep was just preliminary, and the ship's sensors really aren't designed to be looking at things so close to the ship.
After Kevon's announcement, she switches to analyzing the comm transmissions from the pursuing ships. There is only one signal, from the scout/courier Alakinak, and she is quite confident that there isn't an underlying carrier wave of some sort. After analyzing the signal, Martha starts jamming transmissions, and Vasilii's comm screen with the expectantly waiting Vargr suddenly dissolves into snow.

Kevon brings up the Astrogation Jump Plot application and starts his calculations and plots for a slightly early, high velocity jump to Shanape that will bring the Bray Keaven about ~3,000,000 km from Shanape. The lack of sleep and the threat of a possible bomb wear on the lieutenant commander, and he isn't as sure of his jump numbers as he would like to be. But, on, the bright side, the numbers don't look obviously wrong after a double check.

Meanwhile, Ian and Aidan start preparing to go out on the hull to look for a bomb, and then return to their stations following Kevon's announcement.

At 1748, a weary Kevon dims the lights briefly, and the Bay Keaven lurches into jumpspace bound for Shanape.


----------



## Truestar

Mishihari Lord said:
			
		

> Yay!  Somebodys posting!  You'll probably want to change the date on the thread title so people know there's new content.





Actually, hehehe...

I do not know how to do that?  Perhaps you can explain?

Marc


----------



## Mishihari Lord

Truestar said:
			
		

> Actually, hehehe...
> 
> I do not know how to do that?  Perhaps you can explain?
> 
> Marc




Haven't done it myself, but I think you have to edit the first post in the thread, which means you would have to log in as Shadowdancer.


----------



## Truestar

*Chapter XXXVI​*
Date: 1735-241-993 to 0921-266-993
Location: In Jumpspace outbound from Liar's Oath

Ian whispers, "Damn!".  The ex-marine mutters under his breath as he starts to stow away his gathered equipment and supplies. He will return to the lounge area with his vac suit fully sealed, and monitor the situation from a console. "Capt'n, Ian here. I am ready for jump."

When Kevon makes the announcement that he intends to make an early jump, Swann's face turns pale inside his vacc suit. "Oh frell, not again," he mutters to himself.

Vargas concentrates on setting up the pilot's console for the anticipated jump.

At 1748, a weary Kevon dims the lights briefly, and the Bay Keaven lurches into jumpspace bound for Shanape.  When the lights dim, Swann says a brief prayer. ~Please Lord, not another misjump, not like the last time.~

The instant Kevon activates the jump drives, he knows something’s wrong. “We’re in trouble,” he muses just before he loses his spatial awareness, followed by the wave of nausea.

The Bray Keaven's entry into jumpspace isn't the normal smooth transition: all of the crew feel like they really are lurching in all directions at once before reality settles down again. Then, a wave of
nausea hits, and the world seems to spin for about five minutes before settling into a low level of nausea.

As Kevin dimms the lights, Vargas initiates the jump sequence from his station. As the engineering picture begins to emerge on the instrument repeaters, he groans inside. he fights back the waves of nausea generated by the rough transition to jump space.  Once the jump threshold is transited, he sets the pilot's console for the transition to Shanape. He then turns to Kevin, "Captain, my instruments indicate that we are now in jumpspace. Pilot's station now set for transit to Shanape.

“We’re definitely in trouble.”  After things settle down and Kevon gets the initial bad news from Martha, he addresses Emile, “Get some sleep. We’re going to need someone awake and ready to man the bridge on a moment’s notice if the jump drive fails. We’ll alternate in 12-hour shifts.  “Meanwhile, I’m going to see if I can find out where I went wrong…”  Thinking of the long hours manning the bridge, Kevon wonders if anyone else aboard is qualified to pilot a starship just in case.

Following the captain's orders, Vargas staggers from the bridge to his cabin and collapses into a deep, hopefully complete rest.

The hair on the back of Swann's neck starts to stand up.  His arms turn to gooseflesh. His eyes go wide as he begins to sweat and salivate. ~Lord no, not that, not again.~ He fights to keep the
bile down as his stomach churns.

Aidan emerges wearily from a wave of nausea and reflects that he's glad he's not piloting the ship.  'Good Call Captain' he thinks, happy that no bomb has gone off...so far.  He ponders looking for a bomb for a moment and then decides that looking for his bed is better.  After getting back out of his suit and indelicately draping it over a chair, Aidan keys the comm "I'm going to check out how the computer systems survived and then I'm going to turn in unless someone needs me to watch something."  He then dives in to make sure of things, get's lost for an hour in that and heads to bed with an alarm for 10 hours later.

In Port Engineering, Martha jump drive console suddenly shows a number of alarming redline spikes in various jump drive systems. A couple of the main jump field integrity projectors flash red and then go to the black outlined in red of burnt out systems. The reserve jump field integrity projectors for those systems immediately snap to full power but all but one are glowing an alarming yellow. A number of other subsystems also appear to be either on backups or are dangerously close to failing.
Martha's quick diagnostic reveals that a number of jump drive subsystems are damaged. Repairs to most of them will require work at a starport repair facility.  On the bright side, the jump field seems to be holding. For now. And, there hasn't been boom of the explosive sort.

Swann closes his eyes and starts to take slow, deep breaths through his nose. He ignores the sour taste in his mouth and the churning in his stomach. ~Calm down. Pull yourself together.
Things don't have to be like last time. We should have plenty of supplies. Things shouldn't resort ...  ~ he shuts down the nightmare images forming in his mind. ~Don't think about last time. Think about now. What are we going to do now?~   Swann concentrates on his breathing for a moment, then tries to think rationally. ~We don't have any fuel scoops or processors, so if we don't come out in a system with a starport, we're frelled. But at least we're alive. We have supplies, we have weapons, we have resourceful people in the crew. We can make it through this.~

Feeling a little better, Swann puts away his gauss rifle then heads to engineering to see if Martha needs help with anything.

Martha does what she can to insure that the ship is reasonably safe, then before being forced to rest due to the lack of sleep on Liar's Oath.  Although Martha tried to get some rest, it didn't succeed, so she'll doggedly do her best and then get eight hours before getting back to it. She knows they've misjumped. The fact that they are still alive means that there's a chance for survival. She'll recommend to Kevon privately that he might consider rationing until the crew knows whether or not they'll be in space for days or weeks.  When she awakens, she goes to work on Emergency Field Repairs to bring the jump drives back online, and track down what causes the catastrophic damage inflicted upon her ship. The hymnals of St Elvis will fill the Engineering room as she works away...

Ian will check to make sure everyone is Ok, and he will get a damage assesment from Martha before grabbing a quick bite to eat (if his stomach will accept it) and head off to bed.

Saro gives what he can to those first up to stand watch, a little something to keep them a bit more alert, without keeping them wide awake for another 48 hours.  He then crashes in the sickbay, his  suit and med kit near to hand.

The crew spends the first few days and nights in jump pass in either frenzied work, nagging worry, or nauseous discomfort (or all three).  Martha's checks and efforts (with Swann and Vargas assisting as they can) keep the jump drive online and properly maintaining jump field integrity. Most of the damage appears to have been done in the initial lurch into jumpspace due to some abnormal interaction with jumpspace when the jump field initially formed.

Over the first few days, there are twelve alarming spikes and fluctuations in the jump field which burn out more jump drive subsystems. Martha and the others throw themselves into maintaining
the jump drive and trying to get ahead of the fluctuations, and their efforts pay off in that the jump field doesn't destabilize and collapse and that, by Martha's estimate, the jump drive should be good for one parsec jumps until completely repaired.
Unfortunately, Martha's initial estimate for the cost of the repair is a bit scary: around a million and a half credits, if not more given the damage to the drives.

After the first few days, the jump drive settles into a more normal operating pattern, though a number of the working systems are still in the caution zone.

Saro does stuff the drugged Vargr into the remaining low berth.  The nausea does subside to a manageable level, and the crew is able to keep down the short rations that everyone is on (just in case).  With someone always on the bridge to monitor the jump field integrity, the crew do their best to pass the time in jump.

An hour before nominal jump emergence time, the crew returns to their duty stations, suited up to wait for jump emergence. The nominal jump emergence time comes and passes by without any indication that the Bray Keaven will emerge from jump soon.  The minutes stretch into hours. A the four hour mark, Kevon starts having the crew take hour to two hour naps in shifts. Martha checks the jump drive, and can find nothing that indicates that there is a problem beyond the ones that she already found.

At the eight hour mark, with no indication at all that the jump field is "thinning," the crew stands down and goes back to the normal jump space watch pattern.  A day passes. Then another. And another. Then a week. And another week.

On the 266th day of the year 993, at 0913, Kevon, on the first bridge watch, gladly sees the jump field monitor indicating that the field is thinning to the point where jump emergence should be imminent. He signals the crew, and the crew suit up and go to their duty stations.

At 0921, the Bray Keaven emerges from jumpspace into normal space. The first thing that is apparent is that the system isn't Shanape: the single star shines a bright orange of a K class star, not the duller red of an M class as in Shanape.
Martha's initial sweep with the Sensors reveals no ships in the nearby vicinity, no system beacon (that can be detected right now), and 4 gas giants. The Bray Keaven is 3,000 kkm "down" and to the side off the orbital plane of the nearest planet, a solid world, some 9,000 km or so in diameter with probably 20-30% water coverage.


----------



## Truestar

Hey all,

Just to let you know,   
I am building a 3D model of The Bray Keaven and have posted the first two steps on my web site.  Check it out:  www.UsedSpaceship.com

Marc


----------

